# ~~April Flowers 2014 ~~ 96 moms ~~ 31 Team Blue~~ 16 Team Pink



## momofone08

*April 2014 group! 
Let's keep each other company and feel free to discuss all of the ups and downs that pregnancy brings with it. Wishing you all a H&H9 months. Update us with milestones, genders, twins etc. *

*Our lovely Reno has made our signature! Just remove the * *

[*URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/1940143-april-flowers-2014-24-mums-so-far-4.html"][*IMG]https://freedomni.co.uk/flowers.jpg[/IMG][/URL] 



*April Due Dates*

1st
Sunenihs- Baby #1-
Snufflepop-Baby#1- 
hope4rainbow- Baby #1- :blue:
Shandelion- Baby #1- 
Asparagus12- Baby #1- 
Kksy9b- Baby #1 - Team :blue:- Charles Louis arrived April 12th 
X Melanie X - Baby #4 - Team :blue:- Baby Rufus arrived April 3rd
Pinklizzy - Baby #2- Team :blue:-Baby Tristan Gershon arrived March 31st 
Karry1412- Baby #1- Team :blue:- Baby arrived March 24th 
Reno- Baby #1- Team :blue: Baby Calvin arrived March 16th 



2nd
Iwanta8a8y- Baby #3- Team :yellow:
August_babe - Baby #2- 
:hugs:Lovetoteach86- Baby #1 - :angel:
Snowywarren- Baby #2- Team :yellow:
Lisa85- Baby #1- Team :pink:
ttcpostvr- Baby #2- Team :pink:

3rd
:hugs:Tynmeg-Baby #1- :angel:
Darah- Baby #3-

4th
MissyKittyO- Baby #2- 
:hugs:Apple_20- Baby #2- :angel: 
FoxMommy-Baby #2 -
Bw9522- Baby #2 - Team :pink: Baby Lexie Rosie arrived April 2nd
Duckins- Baby #1 - 
Zoomhilda- Baby #2

5th
Bettyt63 - Baby #2
PugLuvAh- Baby #2- Team :blue:
Azure girl- Baby #1- Team :blue:- Baby Colton arrived April 2nd


6th
ReadyForNatto - Baby #1 
Staceyg- Baby #2- Team :blue:- Baby boy arrived April 3rd
Mummylou23- Baby #1- Team :pink:


7th
Hann79- Baby #4 - Team :pink:- Baby Kathryn "Kitty" arrived March 19th
Brenn 09- Baby #1 - Team :pink:- Baby Girl arrived March 22nd
Sun- Baby #3- Team :blue:- Baby boy arrived March 24th 
WantingABubba- Baby #1- Team :pink:
Sinclair- Baby #1- Team :blue:

8th
Workingonbaby2- Baby #2 -Team :pink:- Baby Kynsley arrived April 1st
Longwait4baby- Baby #1 
mommyofaangel- Baby #2-
momofone08- Baby #3- Team :blue:- Baby Odin arrived April 1st


9th
Rosepetals36- Baby #3 
Nats21- Baby #2- Team :pink:

10th
LauraLoo1612- Baby #1 - Team :yellow: 
Bookworm0901- Baby #2- :pink:- Baby Charlotte (Charlee) arrived April 10th
Tamarah- Baby #2-
HBGirl- Baby #1- 
Xstwx- Baby #1- Team :blue:
Wish4baby- Baby #5- C-section April 4th- Team :pink: 


11th
Mii- Baby #2 
Farmerswife5- Baby #1- Team :blue:
:hugs: RaeChay- Baby #1- :angel:
GlassPeony- Baby #1- Team :blue:- Baby Boy arrived April 25th 
Reno- Baby #2 - Team :blue:- Baby Calvin arrived March 16th


12th
Cammyg- Baby #2 
PandaMao- Baby # 1 - Team :pink:- Baby Emerson arrived Feb 4th at 30+3
Red Rose- Baby #2- Baby Boy arrived April 17th 
TTC77089- Baby #1- 


13th
wouldluvabub - Baby #2 - Team :blue:- Baby Boy arrived April 17th 
Little moomin - Baby #2 - Team :blue:

14th
Tattlebaby - Baby # 1 
Jellysecret- Baby #3
Amcolecchi- Baby #1- Tam :blue:- Baby Matteo arrived April 4th

15th
TNMomma- Baby #3
M2B83- Baby #1- 
Sal85uk- Baby #2- Team :yellow: 

16th
Jrowenj- Baby #2- 
Dizzybaby- Baby #1-
Kins- Baby #1- Team :pink: - Caitlin Rose arrived April 1st

17th
:hugs: Bigbetty- Baby #2- :angel:
Loubie_2012- Baby #1- Team :yellow:

18th
Bumble b- Baby #2- Team :blue: -Baby Callan James arrived April 7th
Mum_Of_Roodys- Baby #3- Team :yellow: 


19th
Finallyready- Baby #2- 


20th
Happy Easter!:bunny:



21st
KjConard-Baby #2 - Team :blue:
LB2B- Baby #1 - 
DSM- Baby #2 - Team :yellow:
sunshine0421- Baby #1- Team :blue:
Aurora_xox- Baby #2-
MissRhead- Baby #2- Team :blue:

22nd
Happy Earth Day!
loulabelle22-Baby #1-
SazzleR- Baby #2- Team :blue:- Baby Leo Christopher arrived April 24th 

23rd
Saint George's Day
Fdcsw126- Baby #1- Team :pink:- Ashlyn Grace arrived April 16th 
Sarah lo - Baby #2 -
Lez2688- Baby #2- Team :blue: 

24th
MamaPeaches- Baby #5- 
Imaginary8x- Baby #2 - Team :blue:- Baby Dexter arrived April 26th 


25th

26th
Mom2be- Baby #3- (c-section at 39 weeks) Team :yellow: 

27th
ALiKO- Baby #1- Team :pink:- Baby Girl arrived April 29th 


28th
Steatite- Baby #1- 
Baby251020211- Baby #2-

29th
Caitlenc- Baby #2- Team :blue:
Wafflewaffle- Baby #1

30th
Morganwhite7- Baby#2- Team :pink:
:hugs: Ttclou25- Baby #2 - :angel:
Wamommy- Baby #4- Team :blue:- Baby Boy arrived April 29th 
Mayb_baby- Baby #2-
MonyMony- Baby #3- Team :blue:- Baby Julian Isaac arrived April 8th

*Fun April Facts!
April Flowers: Daisy and Sweet Pea
Astrological Signs: Aries through the 19th Taurus starting the 20th
Birthstone: Diamond
Fruits and Veg of April: Strawberries, tomatillos, and Asian Pears
"The first Sunday of April is Daffodil Sunday. In Victorian times people picked daffodils the first Sunday in April and gave them to the sick."*​


----------



## apple_20

April 4th for me. Found out super early but just confirmed with digital


----------



## FoxMommy

Faint positive this morning, if it's sticky I'll be due apr. 4 as well with a 2nd baby.


----------



## apple_20

Good luck! Mine were so faint to begin with took one everyday to see lines slowly darken and now a digi positive so I'm finally convinced. Number 2 for me too. 1st borns 1st birthday yesterday!


----------



## MissKittyO

Hi all. I found out this morning. Im due 1st April and used a Clear Blue digital. I just 'knew'. This will be my second baby and Im getting on a bit now (37 next week!)


----------



## Meadows

Hello,

I'm due March 29th, so nearly April! Will be baby number 2 for me, my DS is 13 months x


----------



## Shabutie

Meadows said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm due March 29th, so nearly April! Will be baby number 2 for me, my DS is 13 months x

Snap! Thats my due date! There is a group, march monkeys, come join!


----------



## apple_20

I think we need an April group. With my first I was in summer sunbeams.


----------



## sunenihs

I took my first tests yesterday, and all the due date calculators are saying March 30th. My area hospital says they don't make initial appointments until 10-12 weeks along. That seems a little late, or is that normal? This is my 1st!


----------



## Snufflepop

Hi everybody! Can I join? 
Just found out last week that we are expecting our first child!!! Based on my dates will be due 1st/2nd April. Just hoping little bean sticks now. I am sooo worried at every little twinge/cramp! 

Happy and healthy nine months to all!


----------



## momofone08

Congratulations ladies!!!!!!! 

Sunenihs: I think it depends on your dr. Here in the us your first appointment is usually around 7/8 weeks. 

Apple 20: I agree. We need an April group! I can turn this into an April group :D


----------



## momofone08

What is a good name you ladies would like for an official April 2014 group?


----------



## iwanta8a8y

Hi everyone  I'm Amy and I found out a couple of days ago that we are expecting our third child :happydance: due about 2nd April (according to my dates, pretty sure I knew when we conceived ;-)

Hmm name for the group, I'm so rubbish with that but will have a think

Congrats to everyone btw xx


----------



## Tynmeg

Hello Ladies! I'll join your group. :) I just found out that I'm pregnant, waiting for my second round of blood test to make sure my hcg levels are doubling the way they should. My first one was yesterday at 15 DPO and my level was 152. I'm anxiously waiting until Tuesday to get another one done. I got pregnant last October but had an early miscarriage so I'm nervously excited about this pregancy and hoping and praying he/she is a sticky little one. 
My due date is April 3rd. (My birthday!, I think that's kinda cool)


----------



## sunenihs

momofone - I am in the US, Wisconsin actually. That particular hospital must just do it differently. They also require a preg test in a medical setting before even making the appointment! I'm so happy there are so many others apart of the April club. It will be so fun to go through this with others.


----------



## Shandelion

Hi everyone,

I'm due around April 1st. I've known we were pregnant for a week :) It's our first.


----------



## hope4rainbow

I'm due April 1st with our 1st! Monday hcg was 44, Wednesday 156! :thumbup: After my m/c's I've been diagnosed with a blood clotting disorder and have started nightly blood thinning injections. I'm hopeful this is our rainbow! :)



Tynmeg said:


> Hello Ladies! I'll join your group. :) I just found out that I'm pregnant, waiting for my second round of blood test to make sure my hcg levels are doubling the way they should. My first one was yesterday at 15 DPO and my level was 152. I'm anxiously waiting until Tuesday to get another one done. I got pregnant last October but had an early miscarriage so I'm nervously excited about this pregancy and hoping and praying he/she is a sticky little one.
> My due date is April 3rd. (My birthday!, I think that's kinda cool)

Tynmeg- we have a group for rainbow babies in April if you'd like to join there too :hugs:
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-after-loss/1919099-2014-april-rainbows.html


----------



## momofone08

Tynmeg said:


> Hello Ladies! I'll join your group. :) I just found out that I'm pregnant, waiting for my second round of blood test to make sure my hcg levels are doubling the way they should. My first one was yesterday at 15 DPO and my level was 152. I'm anxiously waiting until Tuesday to get another one done. I got pregnant last October but had an early miscarriage so I'm nervously excited about this pregancy and hoping and praying he/she is a sticky little one.
> My due date is April 3rd. (My birthday!, I think that's kinda cool)

What an amazing birthday present!


----------



## momofone08

So many April Fool's day babies. My SIL was born on April fool's day.


----------



## asparagus12

Hi ladies, I'm pregnant with my first and due 1st April.

Is it a US thing having hcg checked? I'd love to know if mine was doubling as it should be, but my doctor doesn't even want to see me until 8 weeks!


----------



## asparagus12

Snufflepop said:


> Hi everybody! Can I join?
> Just found out last week that we are expecting our first child!!! Based on my dates will be due 1st/2nd April. Just hoping little bean sticks now. I am sooo worried at every little twinge/cramp!
> 
> Happy and healthy nine months to all!

I'm the same with the twinges! ! Trying to relax about the whole thing, but struggling..


----------



## august_babe

Hi ladies congratulations to you all! Confirmed pregnancy yesterday with a digital due 2nd April with baby #2 x


----------



## asparagus12

Snufflepop said:


> Hi everybody! Can I join?
> Just found out last week that we are expecting our first child!!! Based on my dates will be due 1st/2nd April. Just hoping little bean sticks now. I am sooo worried at every little twinge/cramp!
> 
> Happy and healthy nine months to all!

I'm the same with the twinges! ! Trying to relax about the whole thing, but struggling..


----------



## brenn09

Hi ladies!!! I'm due April 5th with our first squishy! We found out Thursday night, due to some nausea when I get hungry. It has happened mostly at night the last couple of days, though. We couldn't believe it because we didn't think there was a chance!! 

We are so happy and AF was due today and is showing no signs of coming! My breasts are still sore, and they always stopped hurting the nihht before af showed, so I'm feeling positive and much better since she didn't actually come this morning!! 

Oh is 27, I'm 26, and we waited to ttc until I was out of grad school! We are buying a home and I can't believe we sound so grown-up :haha:

I can't wait to spend a hopefully happy and healthy nine months with all of you and welcome our babies together!!!


----------



## bw9522

hello can i join. been having faint lines on ic all week, just confirmed with digi today. by my dates im due 4/4/14. this will be no2 my ds was 16m on wed


----------



## momofone08

Congratulations to all the new ladies who have joined us in April! I have updated the front page. 

Asparagus_12: I also feel that way about the twinges, I had a sharp pain yesterday on my left side, but it did go away. I have had two C-sections with my last one being 11 months ago, so I am sure that is why the stretching hurt worse. When it comes to hcg testing it really depends here. Our Dr's usually see us around 7-8 weeks and will do a dating ultrasound as well as blood work for a routine pregnancy panel. hcg beta tests are usually only done when someone was struggling with infertility or has had miscarriages. I will have my first one on Tuesday as I have had 4 losses. 


*What team are you all on? Yellow or green? We are definitely green. I want to know asap. We have two beautiful daughters and are hoping to be team blue, but will be just as happy with team pink! We are going to have a gender reveal party where OH and I find out with our guests. Since this is #3, I won't be having a baby shower. My first appointment is on Tuesday at 5 weeks 1 day. I am meeting a new dr, so I hope I like her. I have to go so early because I have had 4 losses and they want to do blood work and put me back on progesterone. She said they will do an ultrasound, but I'm not sure that at 5 weeks that will be any good. If they can't see baby it'll just worry me. How are you all feeling? Any sickness yet?*


----------



## brenn09

We are definitely team green!! I can't wait to know, although this is our first so we don't have leanings either way now. I go from wanting a girl to a boy and right back at an alarming rate :haha:

I've had some nausea when hungry but no getting sick and it has been mild at this point! I am going to stock up on some preg pops and ginger ale in preparation for it getting worse! FXed it won't though!


----------



## bw9522

We were team yellow with DS so hopefully be the same this time.


----------



## hope4rainbow

We're team green! After our losses we don't care as long as our baby keeps growing, but we'd love to know!

momofone- We're going in early too, 6w3d. It was supposed to be 5w6d, but I called to put it back b/c I'm scared of it being too early and getting worried.


----------



## Tynmeg

I would be Team Yellow but my DW can't handle the suspense and wants to buy things gender specific as soon as she can. So I have caved and going to give her this one. Team Green!
I haven't made a Dr appt appt yet bc the fertility clinic sends me for blood tests to check my hcg levels. I'll wait and see what my second and third tests are and then book as long as everything is good. 
It's great to see so many April babies. I hope we all have a wonderful 9 months. 
AFM-still get the odd cramps and pulls and twinges too. Bbs are sore but not killing me. A little nauseous a couple times but was fine once I ate. And the gas, well sorry if tmi, but I think that's my most apparent symptom at times. Haha!


----------



## Duckins

Due April 4!! So excited....except we just mailed our vacation deposit for April 12-19 yesterday :dohh: 
I guess the quickest way for us to get a BFP was finally making vacation plans :winkwink:


----------



## momofone08

Duckins said:


> Due April 4!! So excited....except we just mailed our vacation deposit for April 12-19 yesterday :dohh:
> I guess the quickest way for us to get a BFP was finally making vacation plans :winkwink:

isn't that always how it works out? :haha: Congratulations. Is this your first?


----------



## momofone08

edited


----------



## sunenihs

momofone08 said:


> My sil is really making me upset. She is mad that I am pregnant and she isn't. I FULLY understand infertility as I went through 2 1/2 years of trying with meds for #2. However, when someone was pregnant I smiled and would go home and scream and cry. She refuses to look at me, she won't say hi or bye, we all went swimming with mil and sil and she got out of the pool when I got in and back in when I got out. She refused to come into my MIL's house because I was there. I would understand her frustration more if she actually saw someone. She REFUSES to see a dr, absolutely refuses even though it has been 3 years. She said she will NEVER take meds to help get pregnant even if a doc offers it, she even said clomid was awful and no one should ever use it because it is poison. I am just upset that something so wonderful is being treated with such disregard. She forbid my MIL to talk about the baby. I'm just a little hormonal and upset now.

That is really immature of her to act. I'm really sorry you have to go through that :wacko: Try to be happy for YOU though, and don't let her get in the way of your excitement and great news!


----------



## hope4rainbow

momofone- That is terrible! How unfair. And lots of women use fertility drugs with great success, so it doesn't make any sense for her to refuse to try any possible options, but still be like that when someone else gets pregnant. Both of my best friends got pregnant after my first m/c and it's hard, but I can't imagine acting like that! Especially since she's going to be your baby's aunt, she needs to woman up for her niece or nephew. :hugs:


----------



## brenn09

momofone- WHAT!! That is unacceptable behavior, regardless of the reason or her infertility status or your pregnant status! Is she an adult?? :dohh: I'm so sorry that is something you have to deal with... my SIL has extreme problems with infertility and in fact is 2 weeks ahead of me- although she doesn't know it yet! They conceived with IVF this last month and I was quite relieved, because I know she would have been hurt but she never would have acted that way with me! She can't wait for us to give her a niece or nephew to fawn over! 

I hope she can calm down after she wraps her mind around your pregnancy! :hugs:


----------



## Hann79

Hi ladies, 
Just got my :bfp: this morning. Please can you add me to April 7th xxx


----------



## bw9522

momofone so sorry your sil being so horrible.

Hann79 congrtatulations

how is everyone feeling


----------



## brenn09

Congrats, hann!! 

Bw, I'm feeling pretty good except for odd moments of nausea. Is anyone else struggling to sleep through it? I'm fine with it during the day, but at night I simply lay awake until it passes. I'm already tired, giving up sleep to nausea isn't helping!! I tried crackers, cereal, a protein bar, laying still, on my side, on my tummy but sleep wouldn't come until it disappeared two hours later!


----------



## momofone08

Congratulations Hann!!! you have been added to the front page. 

brenn09- I only feel sick during the day. It is more of an aversion to food since nothing looks or sounds good. It hasn't kept me up yet. I just ate breakfast and sure enough the nausea started. blah. With my second the nausea candies from babies r us worked well.


----------



## hope4rainbow

Congrats Hann!

The dizziness is what's getting me. I'll have spells where I'm fairly disoriented and need to lie down or eat to feel more normal. Loving every moment of it, though! :thumbup:


----------



## MissKittyO

hope4rainbow said:


> The dizziness is what's getting me. I'll have spells where I'm fairly disoriented and need to lie down or eat to feel more normal. Loving every moment of it, though! :thumbup:

Im also suffering with the dizzy spells, I did first time around and I really dont like it. But, at least I havent felt sick (yet?). :)


----------



## bw9522

I am getting spates of nausea mainly at night. Mine is im feeling bloated all the time like my clothes won't fit everything feels too tight. I am thinking about getting a private scan @7 weeks (god willing me to get that far) I had a 5/6 wk scan with DS and it was quite reassuring.


----------



## momofone08

bw9522 said:


> I am getting spates of nausea mainly at night. Mine is im feeling bloated all the time like my clothes won't fit everything feels too tight. I am thinking about getting a private scan @7 weeks (god willing me to get that far) I had a 5/6 wk scan with DS and it was quite reassuring.

Both my scans with my two children were at 7 weeks. It was great hearing the heartbeat. I am having an early scan at 5 weeks on tuesday. I have recurrent m/c's so have an appointment for progesterone. They want to do an ultrasound as a formality. I am TERRIFIED they won't be able to see anything. I hope they can at least just see a tiny sac for my own reassurance.


----------



## bw9522

momofone08 said:


> Both my scans with my two children were at 7 weeks. It was great hearing the heartbeat. I am having an early scan at 5 weeks on tuesday. I have recurrent m/c's so have an appointment for progesterone. They want to do an ultrasound as a formality. I am TERRIFIED they won't be able to see anything. I hope they can at least just see a tiny sac for my own reassurance.

with DS i was about to have ivf when i caught with him so that appointment they gave me a scan, after that is when we annouced it.
Also we have two holidays planned for sept one in england for a week and then two days after arrriving home we go abord and my 12scan will be due then so it will just be nice to know if things are all ok before we go


----------



## Duckins

momofone08 said:


> Duckins said:
> 
> 
> Due April 4!! So excited....except we just mailed our vacation deposit for April 12-19 yesterday :dohh:
> I guess the quickest way for us to get a BFP was finally making vacation plans :winkwink:
> 
> isn't that always how it works out? :haha: Congratulations. Is this your first?Click to expand...

Yep...our first!! :happydance:


----------



## kksy9b

Hi ladies :hi: Can I join? 

My name is Kate and my DH and I are expecting our first on April 1st! We found out a little under a week ago and are beyond thrilled. We are definitely team green and want to know as soon as we can! We have our first appointment on Sept 5th so I'll be a little over 10 weeks. 

Hope you ladies are doing well and wish all of you a wonderful and healthy pregnancy! Have you guys started announcing yet and if so, how have you done it?


----------



## FoxMommy

I'm pregnant with number two so we are going to do the not original but cute big sister shirt on our daughter and Skype with her far grandparents and to dinner with her close ones. I can't wait to tell just gotta buy the shirt!


----------



## kksy9b

FoxMommy said:


> I'm pregnant with number two so we are going to do the not original but cute big sister shirt on our daughter and Skype with her far grandparents and to dinner with her close ones. I can't wait to tell just gotta buy the shirt!

That will be so adorable! It will be fun to see how long it takes them to notice!


----------



## bw9522

If I have a early scan on the date I would like the next day is a family BBQ. So I was gonna either get an anniversary card for nan and grandad as its my mum and dads wedding anniversary in sept OR a 70th nan birthday card and write belated on it as my mum will be 70 in feb as baby due in April. And put the scan pic inside. Either way I will get DS to give them the card.


----------



## apple_20

i would love to do the big brother t-shirt to announce mine. September seems so far away ( iwant to wait for my 12 week scan).

As for me had nausea for nearly two weeks now boo and Im not even 5 weeks. This is very different to my last pregnancy as its happening faster. I even got my bfp (well very faint one) at 9dpo.

congrats to everyone joining us!


----------



## bw9522

Or thinking bout it getting the scan pic somehow on to a t shirt and have something like brother to a bump on it.


----------



## apple_20

bw9522 said:


> Or thinking bout it getting the scan pic somehow on to a t shirt and have something like brother to a bump on it.

sounds like an idea. what will your age gap be?


----------



## hope4rainbow

Welcome, Kate! We already told our parents, after our losses we need the support. I texted a pic of the test to my parents and Todd called his and said, "Hey, we're pregnant, again!" These early days are scary. We want to have a big gender reveal, that'll be our fun celebration!


----------



## momofone08

We already told or families. After 4 losses, we definitely need the support if something goes wrong. My mom is my biggest support, so I called her the minute I left the dr. I will announce of FB to the rest of the family and friends with the scan picture. I will put my two children in big sister shirts and have one of them hold the ultrasound. I will do that at the 12 week ultrasound.


----------



## momofone08

Kksy9b- CONGRATULATIONS! I updated the front page for you!


----------



## kksy9b

Thanks gals! I am so happy to be here! Those sound like really great reveal ideas! I love the idea of having the siblings in shirts and I especially like the " brother to bump" :)

So sorry to the ladies that have had losses. I can't imagine how hard that must be. Sending lots of good thoughts your way that these are your sticky beans!

We have told our best friends and my BIL and SIL that live in our city. For my BIL and SIL we got a box of uncle bens rice and aunt jemina syrup. Put tape over the ben and Jemima and wrote their names in...each of them chuckled for a second and then got it! My SIL burst into tears and started hugging us and jumping up and down...she was excited :) Such a sweet memory and I forgot my camera to capture it! Oh well...have to wait 2 weeks before we can make a trip across state to tell the rest of the family.

Hope everyone is feeling well today!


----------



## kksy9b

Also I love how we are all grouped mostly together so far with due dates...everyone due on the first is a first timer...most due on the 2nd are third time mamas and most due on the 4th are giving it a second go! Sorry - I can be kind of nerdy like that sometimes :) lol


----------



## hope4rainbow

That is so sweet!! One of the miracles of children is that they bring people closer. How special!

Anyone have any gender dreams yet? I had my first one last night. My Dad was a ob/gyn with his own u/s equipment and found our baby's hb and told us we're having a boy! We shall see!! :)


----------



## bw9522

APPLE: DS is 16m at mo will be just turned 2. 

I caved and told my BF as her DD is 4m older than my DS and now she is also pregnant with a DS she is 24 wks


----------



## momofone08

hope4rainbow said:


> That is so sweet!! One of the miracles of children is that they bring people closer. How special!
> 
> Anyone have any gender dreams yet? I had my first one last night. My Dad was a ob/gyn with his own u/s equipment and found our baby's hb and told us we're having a boy! We shall see!! :)

I had a dream we were having twins!!!! Two boys. We have two girls, so a boy would be great, but I have no room for twins lol. We would need to move into a bigger home asap. :wacko: :haha:


----------



## sunenihs

I can barely contain the news. We've told a few close friends, and I'm going to tell my Mom today. When we were younger, my mom would always send us on treasure hunts around the house with hidden clues. My sister and I set one of those up, with the final clue saying to go to my belly and say "Hi Baby!" She's going to love it - it will be her 2nd grandchild, and my nephew is only 1 year old. It'll be so nice they will be close in age.

On the symptoms front.. I've feeling tired all weekend, especially today! I also can barely eat anything. I start a meal and am full right away it feels. With the sleeping, could also be due to my significant other - we don't "sleep" well together. He's so pushy! And with the eating, well, I suppose I could snack less in between meals :)

Just started vitamins on Friday. I think most my ill feeling is coming from those. I find myself in the bathroom frequently, and very gassy.. sorry for the TMI :) Anyone else have similar experience with prenatal vitamins?


----------



## Tynmeg

Congratulations on all the new BFPs and I love hearing about all the ideas and ways you are all telling your friends and family. 

I have only 2 SILs that live in the same province as me so everyone else is over 5000 kms away. We are thinking that we'll make a "We're having a Baby" sign" and hold it while my SIL (only one that knows) takes the picture and then we'll send it out to our family. I want to wait to tell other friends until at least my first Dr. appt at 8 weeks.
I'm still nervously excited. One day I find I'm all positive and thinking about how I want to do a nursery and what it feel like to hold our baby and the next day, I'm cautious and trying to tell myself that anything can happen. It's like a roller coaster! lol.
I'm still peeing on IC tests (19 dpo) to see the line get darker and tomorrow I go for my second blood test to see if my hcg levels are doubling the way they should. I'll be on pins and needles all day while I wait for the results. If the numbers are good tomorrow, I think we'll make our sign and send it off to our immediate families. 
As for symptons, a little nauseous sometimes, bbs are a sore (a medium sore) not like some women who say they are killing them. Yikes! Still gassy but it has seemed to be a little better these past couple days. And I actually slept last night, I only got up once at 4 and was able to go back to sleep. I have been getting up between 3-5 these past 2 weeks not able to go back to sleep.

I hope everyone is doing well! ***Sticky, Sticky, Sticky beans to you all!!***


----------



## x melanie x

Hi everyone:thumbup:

I'm due baby number four on 1 April. Have known for 10 days but only just feel brave enough to move to 1st tri and pregnancy groups! Have had four previous m/c's so have an early scan booked for 7 Aug to check all is well.

Hope everyone is doing ok xx


----------



## momofone08

x melanie x said:


> Hi everyone:thumbup:
> 
> I'm due baby number four on 1 April. Have known for 10 days but only just feel brave enough to move to 1st tri and pregnancy groups! Have had four previous m/c's so have an early scan booked for 7 Aug to check all is well.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok xx

Congrats!~ you have been added to the front. I have 4 angels so I understand your worry. Good luck at your scan.


----------



## pinklizzy

Hi, can I join you ladies? I'm pregnant with #2 and from my LMP my due date is April 2nd!


----------



## bw9522

welcome and congratulations mel and pink lizzy


----------



## x melanie x

Thank you:flower:

I turned 5 weeks today so did my final test and I got this! Will try and relax a little now!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## momofone08

x melanie x said:


> Thank you:flower:
> 
> I turned 5 weeks today so did my final test and I got this! Will try and relax a little now!

That's great!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## momofone08

I am 5 weeks today :happydance: I have my scan in two hours. I am so nervous I feel sick. I am hoping they can see something. I know it is early, but they want to check how things are going because of my previous losses. I see the dr after the scan in order to get back on progesterone supplements like I was last time. 

Off topic: We were woken up at 3 in the morning by the building fire alarm going off. The entire apartment (38 apartments) had to evacuate. We were all outside freezing, many of us having very young children. We found out an hour later that someone pulled the fore alarm in the hallway thinking they were funny. We had 3 fire trucks there and everything. My four year old is a mess and super upset.


----------



## kksy9b

Momofone- that is terrible!! I hope things turn around and your day gets better!

Haven't had any gender dreams yet but talking with my DH last night called the baby "he" twice without realizing...my husband picked up on it and was like "he, huh? So you think we're having a boy?" Lol...he's pretty adorable :)


----------



## bw9522

glad i have u guys to talk to to make it feel real, my OH doesnt seemed bother i know he is he just likes to get 12wks out the way 1st.


----------



## bw9522

momofone08 said:


> I am 5 weeks today :happydance: I have my scan in two hours. I am so nervous I feel sick. I am hoping they can see something. I know it is early, but they want to check how things are going because of my previous losses. I see the dr after the scan in order to get back on progesterone supplements like I was last time.

i hope you are gonna be showing off you scan foto for us all to admire


----------



## momofone08

They couldn't see the baby. Had beta done and need to repeat Thursday. Wish me luck


----------



## Tynmeg

momofone - I send you lots of luck and sticky dust!
I just went for my second beta and I'm so nervous. I'm waiting for the Dr to call me back with the results but it will probably be another 5 hours. It's like watching paint dry...tic toc...Did they give you your starting levels?


----------



## bw9522

good luck


----------



## brenn09

Good luck to everyone waiting on the second beta- I am too! I called earlier and they said my levels were at 651 and to come back for the second draw on Mon, a week from the initial draw and they want it to show doubling levels every 48 hours! I'm a nervous wreck already and have 6 days to go!


----------



## Tynmeg

Brenn09 - How many dpo were you for your first beta draw?


----------



## brenn09

Tynmeg said:


> Brenn09 - How many dpo were you for your first beta draw?

16dpo, by my count!


----------



## apple_20

Well we don't tend to do beta tests in uk unless they are worried (previous losses etc) but I did my digi test and got 3+ so I'm happy with that!

Congrats to everyone joining the April crew!

Sorry they couldn't see baby yet momofone but it is very early still I've seen a scan at 5 weeks the sac was teeny and prob wouldn't have been visible even a day or so before. (this person is now 15 weeks preg).


----------



## momofone08

Thank you so much girls I appreciate it.


----------



## bw9522

Surely they can not penalise you for medical appointments. I can understand if u take time off just for the sake of it


----------



## momofone08

How is everyone feeling? Any new symptoms?


----------



## Tynmeg

Momofone-I hope your stress levels go down and you are not one of the 400. 

I got great news today, my levels came back at 2572 so the Dr is happy with that and I have an ultrasound in 2 weeks. So excited! I'm going to tell some family now. :)


----------



## momofone08

THAT'S. AWESOME!!!!"" :happydance:


----------



## bw9522

I'm sitting at hospital waiting for my dads results. Hope it's some good news.


----------



## pinklizzy

Hope your dads results are good bw9522 :hugs:


----------



## momofone08

hoping your dads results are okay. Sending lots of positive energy and vibes your way!!! 

Have any of you thought of names yet?


----------



## kksy9b

Bw- hope everything is okay...sending lots of good thoughts your way!

My DH and I have been together since we were 16 and have had our first boy and girl names picked out about as long! Boy will be Charles (after my dad and his grandpa) and girl will be Reagan.


----------



## bw9522

Thanks for your support. Dads cancer did not spread he just to have a course of chemo just as a precaution. Relief. 
As for me still getting pain In tummy but idk if that baby related of nerves related. Sorry TMI my cm is snot like realy thick is that normal. 

As for baby names I like Lexie for a girl no ideas for a boy.


----------



## momofone08

bw9522 said:


> Thanks for your support. Dads cancer did not spread he just to have a course of chemo just as a precaution. Relief.
> As for me still getting pain In tummy but idk if that baby related of nerves related. Sorry TMI my cm is snot like realy thick is that normal.
> 
> As for baby names I like Lexie for a girl no ideas for a boy.

Great news that it hasn't spread! 

The pain is probably your stretching uterus. Thick cm is completely normal. as the hormones change so does our cm. If it smells or gets clumpy I would definitely get it checked out. Mine got so bad with #2, I had to always wear a panty liner. 

I love the names you ladies have picked! We are going with Thomas or Olivia.


----------



## sunenihs

I wasn't having any sort of "sickness" until this morning..

First day of week 5 and nauseousness has hit me like a ton of bricks! I'm hot, dizzy, and I feel like I want to hurl. Man I hope this passes. The only thing that keeps me going is I read last night that the more "morning" sickness you get, the lesser the chance of a m/c.:thumbup:

Hope everyone else is feeling OK..


----------



## momofone08

sunenihs- I didn't know that morning sickness meant less of a mc risk. That's great! I have been sick on and off for a few days now. So I guess that is good news then :happydance:


----------



## sunenihs

momofone08 said:


> sunenihs- I didn't know that morning sickness meant less of a mc risk. That's great! I have been sick on and off for a few days now. So I guess that is good news then :happydance:

I hope it's true! I read it in a book called "Your Pregnancy Week By Week" by Glade Curtis. It came recommended to me by my sister who just went through a pregnancy.


----------



## TNMomma

I haven't read through the whole thread, but wanted to jump in. I just took my digi test today and it was a BFP!! According to mymonthlycycles I am due April 15. I don't go to the OB til Sept. 6. I have two boys (7 and 3.5). I am kinda wanting another boy, but the inlaws are screaming for a girl. :wacko: I am just team Healthy. :)


----------



## momofone08

Congrats TNMomma!!!!!


----------



## FoxMommy

Congrats! I'm experiencing a ton of nausea. The theory behind more nausea is that nausea means your hormones are increasing like they should and therefor you are less likely to miscarry.


----------



## apple_20

good news bw. extra stress in pregnancy is not good so im glad to hear your dads doing well.

Im all good keeping my nausea down with regular snacks (trying to keep them healthy as i have a feeling im going to put lots of weight on). As for names I dont know at all I think it needs to go with my Sons name too so extra pressure!

the April flowers are growing!


----------



## Reno

joining in!! just got a nice positive this morning 12dpo, af 2 days late! by my calculations #2 is due April 9th!


----------



## momofone08

Reno said:


> joining in!! just got a nice positive this morning 12dpo, af 2 days late! by my calculations #2 is due April 9th!

Congrats momma! You have been added to the front.


----------



## momofone08

Us April mommas are growing. So exciting to see so many new bfp 's.

I am off to get my second beta draw this morning. Hoping they call today with the results.


----------



## bw9522

Congrats Reno
Good luck momofone
My first day back at work so I have informed them. I didn't really want to as dont wanna jinx myself but as I work in care I needed to for safety


----------



## LauraLoo1612

Hi can I join? I pregnant again got my :bfp: yesterday. Had a MC back in November so its great to be back here! :D 

I am 4 weeks today and EDD is 10 April. (My OH b-day!) :flower:

We are going to be team yellow... :) Can I ask though... what is team green lol? :shrug:


----------



## momofone08

LauraLoo1612 said:


> Hi can I join? I pregnant again got my :bfp: yesterday. Had a MC back in November so its great to be back here! :D
> 
> I am 4 weeks today and EDD is 10 April. (My OH b-day!) :flower:
> 
> We are going to be team yellow... :) Can I ask though... what is team green lol? :shrug:

Congratulations! !! I am on my cell, so will add you as soon as I get home. Green means you will find out the sex asap.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I finally got my bfp, confirmed by two blood positives already. I have my first appointment August 19th, so I don't have a confirmed due date, but fertility friend calculates my due date as April 2nd.


----------



## Workinonbaby2

Joining in!! I got my BFP's on Sunday!! EDD April 8, 2014!! Congrats and Good luck to everybody!! Praying for Sticky BABIES!! :)


----------



## little moomin

Hello! Can i join in too please? :) Im only 12dpo but had 3 positives, due around April 12th :D will have a proper read back though the post later!


----------



## Tynmeg

Congrats on all the new BFPs! Good luck today on the second beta test, Momofone. I hope you have high beautiful numbers.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Anyone five weeks and NOT experiencing sickness yet? I think/hope it's just because I am drinking lots of water and eating a lot of small snacks/meals.


----------



## Tynmeg

Yeah lovetoteach, I'm really not sick either, but I eat 5 times a day so I'm hoping that's what is keeping me feeling pretty good. I got a little nervous when I read the post about less chance to mc if you have ms but everyone is different so I'm trying not to worry about it. :)


----------



## pinklizzy

Try not to worry too much, this time around I have been feeling pretty nauseous but with my daughter I didn't even find out until I was almost 8 weeks and had only just started feeling sick at that point. I thought I had food poisoning :blush:


----------



## Workinonbaby2

Lovetoteach- I'm not quite 5 weeks I'm 4wks and 2days but the only thing I've really experienced is some lower back pain, metallic taste in my mouth yesterday that seriously felt like I had aluminum foil in my mouth I tired eating and drinkin' some water or juice nothing helped it until it finally went away, and I've been really fatigue but normally the sleepiness hits really hard around 5pm-7pm.... no sickness for me!!


----------



## TNMomma

Congrats to all the new BFP! Lovetoteach, try not to worry. My only symptom so far is hemorrhoids. Lovely, right? And until last night I didn't even know those were a symptom. Apparently something to do with hormones. I never had them with my first two. Let's just hope they aren't a 9 month thing. 

I'm off to have a good cry bc my son started 2nd grade today. :cry: My poor 3.5 yo son is scared of me right now bc I won't stop chasing him around yelling "Cuddle Me!!"


----------



## LauraLoo1612

Don't worry my last pregnancy sickness kicked it at 6 / 7 weeks and hit me like a tonne of bricks. 5 weeks is still quite early don't worry :)


----------



## momofone08

With my first my sickness didn't kick in until 8 weeks and she is a healthy 4 year old. Don't even worry if you aren't sick yet. 

I am super excited for all the new lovely ladies joining us in April. I have updated the front page. If I missed anyone I am deeply sorry, just pm me and you will be added. CONGRATULATIONS to all the fresh :bfp:


----------



## momofone08

TNMomma said:


> Congrats to all the new BFP! Lovetoteach, try not to worry. My only symptom so far is hemorrhoids. Lovely, right? And until last night I didn't even know those were a symptom. Apparently something to do with hormones. I never had them with my first two. Let's just hope they aren't a 9 month thing.
> 
> I'm off to have a good cry bc my son started 2nd grade today. :cry: My poor 3.5 yo son is scared of me right now bc I won't stop chasing him around yelling "Cuddle Me!!"

:hugs: can I join you in that cry? My oldest is starting Kindergarten on the 19th and my baby will be one on the 18th. :cry: They grow so fast!!!


----------



## Workinonbaby2

I have a step daughter who is practically mine she lives with us she starts 
4th grade in a couple weeks its crazy how fast they all grow up!! we've had her since OH and I got together and with my son 1st pregnancy I never got sick so I'm kinda ready to see what this pregnancy is gonna throw my way :) It's still to early to tell but, it's all def worth it!! Congrats again to all our April baby momma's :)


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Thanks everyone! I hope I never get morning sickness, but part of me feels like if I get sick at least I know everything is going okay. I guess I have a long road ahead of me to see what my pregnancy brings me later on. This is my first, so everything is new, exciting, and scary, all at the same time. As far as crying goes, I have no kids to cry over, but I am crying over every happy news story I hear, and even some of my tv shows are making me cry. I am very excited that there are so many April moms that I can share with.


----------



## LauraLoo1612

momofone08 said:


> With my first my sickness didn't kick in until 8 weeks and she is a healthy 4 year old. Don't even worry if you aren't sick yet.
> 
> I am super excited for all the new lovely ladies joining us in April. I have updated the front page. If I missed anyone I am deeply sorry, just pm me and you will be added. CONGRATULATIONS to all the fresh :bfp:

Thank you for updating could you just change to baby one for me please? My first pregnancy was early MC so this will be my 1st baby:)


----------



## momofone08

LauraLoo1612 said:


> momofone08 said:
> 
> 
> With my first my sickness didn't kick in until 8 weeks and she is a healthy 4 year old. Don't even worry if you aren't sick yet.
> 
> I am super excited for all the new lovely ladies joining us in April. I have updated the front page. If I missed anyone I am deeply sorry, just pm me and you will be added. CONGRATULATIONS to all the fresh :bfp:
> 
> Thank you for updating could you just change to baby one for me please? My first pregnancy was early MC so this will be my 1st baby:)Click to expand...

sorry about the mistake. I was looking at too many names and data at once. :blush: all fixed


----------



## momofone08

*Does anyone know how to make a picture clickable that way we can have a picture that links to the April group? I know that March and February links to the group, so think it would be great if we had an option for that in April. Or if anyone is especially computer gifted and wants to make us a flashy cool link that would be greatly appreciated! *


----------



## LauraLoo1612

momofone08 said:


> LauraLoo1612 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> momofone08 said:
> 
> 
> With my first my sickness didn't kick in until 8 weeks and she is a healthy 4 year old. Don't even worry if you aren't sick yet.
> 
> I am super excited for all the new lovely ladies joining us in April. I have updated the front page. If I missed anyone I am deeply sorry, just pm me and you will be added. CONGRATULATIONS to all the fresh :bfp:
> 
> Thank you for updating could you just change to baby one for me please? My first pregnancy was early MC so this will be my 1st baby:)Click to expand...
> 
> sorry about the mistake. I was looking at too many names and data at once. :blush: all fixedClick to expand...

Haha thank you :happydance:


----------



## bw9522

Momofone have u got your results back yet


----------



## momofone08

bw9522 said:


> Momofone have u got your results back yet

not yet. I called on my break and they said it could take until tomorrow afternoon. :growlmad: I gave my sample at 8 am, you would think it would go faster. I will update you though the minute they let me know. Thanks for checking up on me hun! :hugs:


----------



## Reno

momofone08 said:


> *Does anyone know how to make a picture clickable that way we can have a picture that links to the April group? I know that March and February links to the group, so think it would be great if we had an option for that in April. Or if anyone is especially computer gifted and wants to make us a flashy cool link that would be greatly appreciated! *

I'm a bit of a computer whizz, can look in to it tomorrow if no one else does!


----------



## momofone08

Reno said:


> momofone08 said:
> 
> 
> *Does anyone know how to make a picture clickable that way we can have a picture that links to the April group? I know that March and February links to the group, so think it would be great if we had an option for that in April. Or if anyone is especially computer gifted and wants to make us a flashy cool link that would be greatly appreciated! *
> 
> I'm a bit of a computer whizz, can look in to it tomorrow if no one else does!Click to expand...

That would be greatly appreciated!!! I can't seem to figure it out :blush:


----------



## hope4rainbow

SO excited to see all the new ladies!!!! Congratulations to everyone!! :thumbup:


----------



## apple_20

congratulations to the new April flower members. How is everyone today?

I'm five weeks woo!


----------



## LauraLoo1612

I'm 4+1 today woohoo :D


----------



## brenn09

Congrats and welcome to all the new flowers!!! I can't believe I'm almost 5 weeks! It seems like i have been feeling crummy for weeks AND like this pregnancy is going by so fast!


----------



## Reno

What do we think? feedback?

https://freedomni.co.uk/flowers.jpg

Code (remove the two *):

[*URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/1940143-april-flowers-2014-24-mums-so-far-4.html"][*IMG]https://freedomni.co.uk/flowers.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## bw9522

Reno said:


> What do we think? feedback?
> 
> https://freedomni.co.uk/flowers.jpg
> 
> Code (remove the two *):
> 
> [*URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/1940143-april-flowers-2014-24-mums-so-far-4.html"][*IMG]https://freedomni.co.uk/flowers.jpg[/IMG][/URL]

Love it Do u just copy and paste and add to your signature 

I'm 5 weeks today aswell :happydance:


----------



## apple_20

i love it reno!

i agree brenn 09- ive known for two weeks and felt nausea on and off since just before that. i feel like im more than 5 weeks!


----------



## momofone08

Reno said:


> What do we think? feedback?
> 
> https://freedomni.co.uk/flowers.jpg
> 
> Code (remove the two *):
> 
> [*URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/1940143-april-flowers-2014-24-mums-so-far-4.html"][*IMG]https://freedomni.co.uk/flowers.jpg[/IMG][/URL]

LOVE IT! Thank you. :flower:


----------



## Reno

In terms of symptoms, I'm experiencing things a lot earlier than with DS - i wasnt so bad with sickness, but had awful nausea from food aversions. this morning hubby bought bagels with cream cheese and bacon up to bed for breakfast once i got DS down from a nap after he woke at 5am! The smell of the bacon cooking on his clothes was so bad i had to ask him to change! I ate it without any problems though, so not all too bad yet but the smell....ooooo the smell! Wasnt like that until 6 weeks ladt time! DH reckons its twins! :haha: 

Also having an awful time with sleep - waking up in the middle of the night randomly! boo! feeling very fatigued!!


----------



## Duckins

Reno said:


> What do we think? feedback?
> 
> https://freedomni.co.uk/flowers.jpg
> 
> Code (remove the two *):
> 
> [*URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/1940143-april-flowers-2014-24-mums-so-far-4.html"][*IMG]https://freedomni.co.uk/flowers.jpg[/IMG][/URL]

Love it, Reno! Awesome, thanks!!


----------



## Workinonbaby2

Reno said:


> In terms of symptoms, I'm experiencing things a lot earlier than with DS - i wasnt so bad with sickness, but had awful nausea from food aversions. this morning hubby bought bagels with cream cheese and bacon up to bed for breakfast once i got DS down from a nap after he woke at 5am! The smell of the bacon cooking on his clothes was so bad i had to ask him to change! I ate it without any problems though, so not all too bad yet but the smell....ooooo the smell! Wasnt like that until 6 weeks ladt time! DH reckons its twins! :haha:
> 
> Also having an awful time with sleep - waking up in the middle of the night randomly! boo! feeling very fatigued!!


I was gonna ask today if anybody else was experincing these!! I've been very very fatigued throughout the day once I lay down at night I feel like it's gonna take forever to fall asleep not to mention I can't get comfortable and I wake up around 3-5AM for the last couple nights and I try to go right back to sleep but, before I can I'm running to go Pee TMI. lol I smell everything too... by the way I love the April Flowers great job!! :)


----------



## momofone08

workingonbaby2: I feel the same way. I haven't had to pee more than usual, but I have been having crazy sleep issues. I am so tired and fall asleep no problem, staying asleep is the issue. I have been up between 430 and 530 every morning.


----------



## Reno

Workinonbaby2 said:


> Reno said:
> 
> 
> In terms of symptoms, I'm experiencing things a lot earlier than with DS - i wasnt so bad with sickness, but had awful nausea from food aversions. this morning hubby bought bagels with cream cheese and bacon up to bed for breakfast once i got DS down from a nap after he woke at 5am! The smell of the bacon cooking on his clothes was so bad i had to ask him to change! I ate it without any problems though, so not all too bad yet but the smell....ooooo the smell! Wasnt like that until 6 weeks ladt time! DH reckons its twins! :haha:
> 
> Also having an awful time with sleep - waking up in the middle of the night randomly! boo! feeling very fatigued!!
> 
> 
> I was gonna ask today if anybody else was experincing these!! I've been very very fatigued throughout the day once I lay down at night I feel like it's gonna take forever to fall asleep not to mention I can't get comfortable and I wake up around 3-5AM for the last couple nights and I try to go right back to sleep but, before I can I'm running to go Pee TMI. lol I smell everything too... by the way I love the April Flowers great job!! :)Click to expand...

Maybe i'm just looking back on my first preg with rose-tinted glasses! :haha:


----------



## hope4rainbow

Love it, Reno! Thanks for doing that!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I can't sleep either, I wake up anywhere from 4:30-5:30 and I can't go back to sleep. Today marks my first day of feeling sick. I haven't thrown up yet, but the nausea is coming and going in quick waves today.


----------



## LauraLoo1612

Lovetoteach86 said:


> I can't sleep either, I wake up anywhere from 4:30-5:30 and I can't go back to sleep. Today marks my first day of feeling sick. I haven't thrown up yet, but the nausea is coming and going in quick waves today.

See I told you it wouldn't by long before it came :happydance:


----------



## Workinonbaby2

momfone: Me too... It's driving me crazy because it seems like I'm not getting near as much as I need or want lol then I feel exhausted all day long.

Reno: How was your first pregnancy was it pretty great for the most part? I didn't get sick at all with my DS normal delivery no complication other than being gestational but, I'm pretty sure this one is gonna be different.

Lovetoteach: It looks like we're all getting headed in the right direction and a long first trimester. lol


----------



## kksy9b

Great job Reno!! It looks wonderful!

AFM...nausea has been mostly under control...I've just been really fatigued and super bloated! I'll be glad when the bloating goes away...it is just so incredibly uncomfortable!

Hope everyone is having a great week! Any weekend plans?


----------



## Workinonbaby2

kksy9b said:


> Great job Reno!! It looks wonderful!
> 
> AFM...nausea has been mostly under control...I've just been really fatigued and super bloated! I'll be glad when the bloating goes away...it is just so incredibly uncomfortable!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great week! Any weekend plans?


We're moving into our new home!! :) Super excited and def looking forward to it!! <3 you?


----------



## momofone08

kksy9b - I am also super bloated. I'm not overly sick with morning sickness, but if I don't eat I get nauseated. I have a crazy big appetite this week! We are taking MIL to a concert for her birthday tomorrow. How about you?


----------



## Reno

Workinonbaby2 said:


> Reno: How was your first pregnancy was it pretty great for the most part? I didn't get sick at all with my DS normal delivery no complication other than being gestational but, I'm pretty sure this one is gonna be different.

Yes it was good! Nausea/ food aversions (lived on crackers) between 6-14 weeks then pretty plain sailing all the way! tiny touch of heartburn towards the end but no water retention, neatish bump, not many aches and pains and didnt have to waddle at the end! I'm tall so i think i just carried him well! normal delivery in a birthing pool (well, normal for him - he was as happy as larry throughout the contractions, i just had a pretty horrific tear and longer than normal recovery but we'll not go in to details to avoid scarring the first timers! :thumbup: but it mustnt have been that bad cos here i am again!


----------



## Reno

kksy9b said:


> Great job Reno!! It looks wonderful!
> 
> AFM...nausea has been mostly under control...I've just been really fatigued and super bloated! I'll be glad when the bloating goes away...it is just so incredibly uncomfortable!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great week! Any weekend plans?

going to a church bbq saturday, then going to visit my bro/sil/nephew on sunday!


----------



## Workinonbaby2

Reno said:


> Workinonbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> Reno: How was your first pregnancy was it pretty great for the most part? I didn't get sick at all with my DS normal delivery no complication other than being gestational but, I'm pretty sure this one is gonna be different.
> 
> Yes it was good! Nausea/ food aversions (lived on crackers) between 6-14 weeks then pretty plain sailing all the way! tiny touch of heartburn towards the end but no water retention, neatish bump, not many aches and pains and didnt have to waddle at the end! I'm tall so i think i just carried him well! normal delivery in a birthing pool (well, normal for him - he was as happy as larry throughout the contractions, i just had a pretty horrific tear and longer than normal recovery but we'll not go in to details to avoid scarring the first timers! :thumbup: but it mustnt have been that bad cos here i am again!Click to expand...


That's awesome though!! yea that's pretty much how I was I'm kinda tall too i carried Landen really low and delivered 2weeks early I was due nov 9 had him Oct 28 I was already 3 and half cm at 38wk appt. so she kept me and induced me 11hrs 16minutes and 3 pushes and he was here small tare. I heard soooo many horror stories when i was prego with DS and so scared but super excited when they decided to keep me. :) hopefully we can keep eachother updated on this one since our DD are day apart we can see how this pregnancy is different from the first!! :)


----------



## kksy9b

Workin- ooh fun! Its always fun to move somewhere new and get everything set up! Have fun!!

Momofone- that's great that you are getting to spend some good time with tour MIL! What concert are you going to? I'm right there with you with the nausea. I'm fine if I eat and sick if I don't...so I always have a snack on hand!

Reno- I love bbqs! Its always s a great time to catch up with friends and family...have fun! How old is your nephew? I have 6 nieces and nephews and always love getting to spend time with them!

AFM we Dont have much going on, which is nice! I volunteer on Saturday mornings at the Children's Hospital so I'll be down there tomorrow. Sunday will be relaxing...church in the AM and work on my quilt in the afternoon...pretty relaxing!


----------



## Tynmeg

Thanks Reno!
Sounds like you all have some nice weekend plans.
It's a long weekend for me! It's Heritage day in my Province so most people have Monday off. I'm going to the lake to spend some time in the sun and having a bonfire in the evening. Should be a pretty chill weekend.
I'm feeling alright. There are waves of nausea, mostly between breakfast and my 10am snack...I wonder at times if it's just in my head but once I have something to eat, I feel all better. My bbs are tender but they aren't killing me and besides getting up once to pee last night, I slept the whole night last night. Wahoo! I even overslept for work by 45 minutes. haha, oops!
Momofone-Did you get your levels back yet? Been thinking about you.


----------



## bw9522

kksy9b said:


> AFM...nausea has been mostly under control...I've just been really fatigued and super bloated! I'll be glad when the bloating goes away...it is just so incredibly uncomfortable!

Same as for me. 

I'm working all weekend right up till wed now

Momofone any news yet??


----------



## lfrans

Hi everyone, can I join this group? Tynmeg told me about it in another group that we are both in. I do not know my exact due date, my cycles have been off, but based on when I estimate I ovulated, I should be due April 1st.

So far feeling ok, been very tired, have had some insomnia. Sore boobs, slight nausea sometimes (I find if i eat a normal sized meal i get nauseous, if i eat smaller sizes im better.)


----------



## bw9522

lfrans said:


> Hi everyone, can I join this group? Tynmeg told me about it in another group that we are both in. I do not know my exact due date, my cycles have been off, but based on when I estimate I ovulated, I should be due April 1st.
> 
> So far feeling ok, been very tired, have had some insomnia. Sore boobs, slight nausea sometimes (I find if i eat a normal sized meal i get nauseous, if i eat smaller sizes im better.)

Welcome


----------



## momofone08

lfrans- Welcome! I have added you to the front page

bw9522- still nothing. It's 11 30 am here, so I will give them a call on my lunch break at 12.


----------



## bw9522

My DS seems to keep wanting to climb all over me has banged me in the belly. I don't want to keep pushing him away but my OH does not seem to help or bother.


----------



## Reno

kksy9b said:


> Reno- I love bbqs! Its always s a great time to catch up with friends and family...have fun! How old is your nephew? I have 6 nieces and nephews and always love getting to spend time with them!

he's almost 7 months! got two other nephews 18 months & 3 today and two neices aged 4 and 7! but those four I have to get on a plane to visit as both my sisters moved away this year and I still get upset wheni think about it! particularly the sis with the two boys cos we were pregnant together! but going to visit them in 10 weeks!!


----------



## hope4rainbow

Thinking about you, momofone! Can't wait to hear the perfect rise in your numbers!!


----------



## brenn09

momofone- did you hear or did I just miss the update?

I can't believe I'm at 5 weeks! We've told our families, 2 close friends, and my two coworkers! Everyone else gets to wait until 12 weeks! :happydance:

How is everyone feeling today? Fatigue is the biggie right now, although I experience pretty significant nausea at nighttime! I feel fine nausea-wise during the day, as long as I eat a lot. Peeing, hunger, sore boobs... nothing is too bad, except for the nausea at night. Fatigue really hit yesterday! So, where is everyone on the symptom-o-meter?


----------



## pinklizzy

I'm really feeling the exhaustion now, some nausea first thing in the morning and during the day but it's much much worse at night. I went out with my LO and my mum today and the smell of coffee in the shop nearly made me heave! :blush:
Also got the sore boobs and needing to pee multiple times a day which is difficult at work because I often don't have any time to take a 'loo break' in a day and I'm worried about it looking too obvious! 
I had to help lift a 45kg dog that needed emergency surgery yesterday and had some pretty sore cramps afterwards which worried me a little. I'm following the 'carry on with what you would normally do' rule but maybe need to be a bit more careful.
Tonight I'm off out for a meal/drinks with my work colleagues as a belated Birthday celebration (3 of us had Birthday's at the end of last month) which normally would involve the consumption of quite a bit of wine :wine: so will have to get out of drinking anything which isn't going to be easy with these girls!!


----------



## ReadyForNatto

Hey everyone, can I join in? Tynmeg, Lfrans and I were all part of a thread and we all got our BFPs last month. :happydance: This is our first and we are team yellow (we both feel in our guts that it is a girl!)


----------



## hope4rainbow

ReadyForNatto said:


> Hey everyone, can I join in? Tynmeg, Lfrans and I were all part of a thread and we all got our BFPs last month. :happydance: This is our first and we are team yellow (we both feel in our guts that it is a girl!)

Congratulations and welcome!! Aw, a sweet girl you're thinking? :thumbup:


----------



## little moomin

How is everyone feeling?! I am only 3+6or so, so trying not to worry about lack of symptoms just yet! I am very bloated, windy :/ very hot on and off and a bit tired (but my three year old thinks 5am is getting up time so not sure that's a symptom!) very teary and boobs seem bigger somehow. Only had two or three waves of nausea and generally feeling great :)

Sorry that was a bit of a ramble! I know by 5 weeks last time i was floored so partially looking forward to things feeling more real and partly scared!!

Hope everyone is doing well :) x x


----------



## TNMomma

I am 3+5 I think and so far I am slightly more tired than usual, occasional nausea but nothing g too bad. Oh and the lovely hemorrhoids and tingly nipples. Def didn't have those last two symptoms with my first two pg. Weird.


----------



## apple_20

Hey well whilst tidying my house today I had a first.

I actually vommited .Because the bin smelt 

This never happened in my first pregnancy. Boo.


----------



## little moomin

TNMomma said:


> I am 3+5 I think and so far I am slightly more tired than usual, occasional nausea but nothing g too bad. Oh and the lovely hemorrhoids and tingly nipples. Def didn't have those last two symptoms with my first two pg. Weird.


Haha it so weird you mentioned the hemorrhoids!! I didn't have them except briefly after labour last time but today i was like ouch wtf, i decided it was too early to be connected?! Maybe not. 

Pg threads are always so dignified ;)


----------



## little moomin

apple_20 said:


> Hey well whilst tidying my house today I had a first.
> 
> I actually vommited .Because the bin smelt
> 
> This never happened in my first pregnancy. Boo.

Boo for vomiting! But also, kind of, yay :) i will be excited the first time i Puke, but i will prob be over it after that one time.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

pinklizzy said:


> I'm really feeling the exhaustion now, some nausea first thing in the morning and during the day but it's much much worse at night. I went out with my LO and my mum today and the smell of coffee in the shop nearly made me heave! :blush:
> Also got the sore boobs and needing to pee multiple times a day which is difficult at work because I often don't have any time to take a 'loo break' in a day and I'm worried about it looking too obvious!
> I had to help lift a 45kg dog that needed emergency surgery yesterday and had some pretty sore cramps afterwards which worried me a little. I'm following the 'carry on with what you would normally do' rule but maybe need to be a bit more careful.
> Tonight I'm off out for a meal/drinks with my work colleagues as a belated Birthday celebration (3 of us had Birthday's at the end of last month) which normally would involve the consumption of quite a bit of wine :wine: so will have to get out of drinking anything which isn't going to be easy with these girls!!

Yeah getting out of having a drink is kind of hard, I turned down some wine on my birthday at 1dpo, and by the end of the night my husband's uncle rubbed my belly in suspicion. Luckily most of our "drinking buddies" are family, because we have chosen to tell our family already. It is so hard to stay quiet, I also told a few people at work so they can help me lift stuff.


----------



## momofone08

Sorry I haven't updated ladies. I called my doctor yesterday to get my results and the receptionist said she had them, but couldn't give me the results and that only the doctor could. I asked to speak with my dr, only to be told she is out of the office until Monday :growlmad: I told the lady on the phone that they have 10 doctors, nurse practitioners and physician assistants. I said I want a call back. Guess who never called back?! :growlmad::cry:nope: I am so worried that they have bad news since no one wanted to give me the results. It's like the whole office is avoiding me. :cry: I am going to annoy the heck out of my dr on Monday when she returns, if that means calling every hour on the hour so be it. 

I am cramping today. It isn't super painful it is more of a pulling pre af feeling. Hoping my bean is just getting big and stretching out my uterus and that it isn't a bad symptom. 

Congrats ReadyForNatto!!! I have updated the front.


----------



## bw9522

momofone08 said:


> Sorry I haven't updated ladies. I called my doctor yesterday to get my results and the receptionist said she had them, but couldn't give me the results and that only the doctor could. I asked to speak with my dr, only to be told she is out of the office until Monday :growlmad: I told the lady on the phone that they have 10 doctors, nurse practitioners and physician assistants. I said I want a call back. Guess who never called back?! :growlmad::cry:nope: I am so worried that they have bad news since no one wanted to give me the results. It's like the whole office is avoiding me. :cry: I am going to annoy the heck out of my dr on Monday when she returns, if that means calling every hour on the hour so be it.
> 
> I am cramping today. It isn't super painful it is more of a pulling pre af feeling. Hoping my bean is just getting big and stretching out my uterus and that it isn't a bad symptom.

That's terrible. FX all is well and cramps are just bean getting all snuggled up into mummy xxx


----------



## Lovetoteach86

momofone08 said:


> Sorry I haven't updated ladies. I called my doctor yesterday to get my results and the receptionist said she had them, but couldn't give me the results and that only the doctor could. I asked to speak with my dr, only to be told she is out of the office until Monday :growlmad: I told the lady on the phone that they have 10 doctors, nurse practitioners and physician assistants. I said I want a call back. Guess who never called back?! :growlmad::cry:nope: I am so worried that they have bad news since no one wanted to give me the results. It's like the whole office is avoiding me. :cry: I am going to annoy the heck out of my dr on Monday when she returns, if that means calling every hour on the hour so be it.
> 
> I am cramping today. It isn't super painful it is more of a pulling pre af feeling. Hoping my bean is just getting big and stretching out my uterus and that it isn't a bad symptom.
> 
> Congrats ReadyForNatto!!! I have updated the front.

Try not to worry, I am sure it's just the doctors office being annoying. My doctors office will just sit there with the results for a day, or two, and not even bother to call me. To them, it's just some random blood test results, they don't realize we are sitting here over analyzing EVERYTHING. When I called in about my first HCG test results, a nurse told me she had to consult with the doctor and call me back. I was positive that meant bad news, but everything was just fine. Hope you get the results on Monday. I have to call my fertility specialist on Monday too to get my weekly progesterone blood test results. I wish time would fast forward to August 19th, so I can see my little baby and know everything is going okay.


----------



## brenn09

:hugs: momofone, that is awful! I'm sorry they left you to worry over the weekend!!! FXed your buggy is just snuggling in tighter.


----------



## kksy9b

momofone08 said:


> Sorry I haven't updated ladies. I called my doctor yesterday to get my results and the receptionist said she had them, but couldn't give me the results and that only the doctor could. I asked to speak with my dr, only to be told she is out of the office until Monday :growlmad: I told the lady on the phone that they have 10 doctors, nurse practitioners and physician assistants. I said I want a call back. Guess who never called back?! :growlmad::cry:nope: I am so worried that they have bad news since no one wanted to give me the results. It's like the whole office is avoiding me. :cry: I am going to annoy the heck out of my dr on Monday when she returns, if that means calling every hour on the hour so be it.
> 
> I am cramping today. It isn't super painful it is more of a pulling pre af feeling. Hoping my bean is just getting big and stretching out my uterus and that it isn't a bad symptom.
> 
> Congrats ReadyForNatto!!! I have updated the front.

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Sometimes doctors offices are just like that. I had some testing done last year and had to wait 12 weeks for the results to come in. I called after 12 weeks and it turns out the results had been sitting there for over a month and no one bothered to call! Hoping that everything is okay! :hugs:


----------



## Tynmeg

Momofone - that would drive me batty! I don't wait well at all. Chances are, everything is just fine so don't worry. You'll hopefully have awesome news to share on Monday with beautiful numbers.


----------



## momofone08

Thank you so much ladies! You all are so lovely and reassuring. :hugs: 

How are you all feeling?


----------



## apple_20

Morning. That's very frustrating for you not getting results but like others said don't read into it, sounds like proceedure.

Afm I'm fine no more sick so far just general tired feeling. I think it's more tiring the second time because baby no.1 is waking you up at 4am 6am then up at 7 (that was a lovely night for him recently)


----------



## little moomin

Argh stress-o-rama. Af was due yesterday, last might noticed pink tinged mucous when i wiped, became red (still tinged mucous rather than proper blood) then became brown this morning. Still cramping/having pulling feelings as i have for over a week. Everything else feels the same and strong positive test this morning (i know its too soon to show otherwise). Seems to have tailed off after 10 hours but obviously checking every half hour :/

So weird i don't remember this with my son. Is 14dpo toy late for implantation bleed? I think so. Breakthrough bleeding? Chemical pg? Just don't know what to think other than wait it out?


----------



## apple_20

Are you positive when you ovulated? I had this at 10-11dpo (roughly) fingers crossed for you x


----------



## little moomin

No, not really as i only calculated estimated fertile window based on af dates and average cycle and how i felt. I got my first bfp at 11dpo though so if i had ovulated much later that wouldn't have been very likely . Im also reading about breakthrough bleeding as it was strange it was bang on af time - no rain just stretching and pulling. Ho hum i don't even think the doctor would be much use so early? :(


----------



## lfrans

momofone - try to take it easy this weekend. no news is not necessarly bad news.

AFM - what a weekend. I had some spotting friday night - freaked out and went to ER. After 17 hours of waiting and seeing various doctors - there is a baby in uturus with a beating heart (yay) and a ?cyst in R ovary. They are concerned that the "cyst" may turn out to be an ectopic pregnancy (my hcg was quite high) so im going in for a repeat scan on friday. Im exhausted but cautiously optimistic. Oh - with ultrasound we got a new due date, so i shouldnt really be in this group anymore - my new due date seems to be march 30.


----------



## Bettyt63

Hello ladies and congrats to you all!!! I found out I'm pregnant with my 2nd child last week and I'm beyond excited!!! I'm due 5th April.....
No major symptoms as yet, feel more hungry and slight heartburn but that's it! Hope everyone is well :hug:


----------



## wouldluvabub

Hey ladies! Found out we are expecting a few days ago! Will be bub number 2! Due 13th April 2014! Team GREEN!! Hope your all going well!


----------



## momofone08

wouldluvabub- Congratulations on #2. You have been added! :flower:

Bettyt63- Congratulations! You have been added. :flower:

littlemoomin- I am sorry you are having a stressful weekend. I had spotting around 16dpo with my second child and after rushing to my dr, they noticed it was an irritated cervix. Try and take it easy this weekend and rest. :hugs:
I bet all will be okay and bub is just getting comfy. 

Lfrans- YAY for seeing a strong heartbeat and perfect baby :happydance: March 30th, may still end up making you an April mommy if bubs stays put an extra day :haha: Either way you are more than welcome to stay.


----------



## bw9522

wouldluvabub said:


> Hey ladies! Found out we are expecting a few days ago! Will be bub number 2! Due 13th April 2014! Team GREEN!! Hope your all going well!

That was DS due date last year 

Welcome everyone else


----------



## hope4rainbow

Lfrans- Wonderful news!! Congrats on a seeing the hb!!!


----------



## TNMomma

little moomin said:


> Argh stress-o-rama. Af was due yesterday, last might noticed pink tinged mucous when i wiped, became red (still tinged mucous rather than proper blood) then became brown this morning. Still cramping/having pulling feelings as i have for over a week. Everything else feels the same and strong positive test this morning (i know its too soon to show otherwise). Seems to have tailed off after 10 hours but obviously checking every half hour :/
> 
> So weird i don't remember this with my son. Is 14dpo toy late for implantation bleed? I think so. Breakthrough bleeding? Chemical pg? Just don't know what to think other than wait it out?

My friend is preggers (about 3.5 months) and for the first two months, she spotted right around time for her AF. She didn't even realize she was pregnant bc she assumed it was the witch.


----------



## LauraLoo1612

Wooohh 4 weeks 4 days today :D

I been testing with my IC every day since finding out and the line progression is getting darker each day :D


----------



## Reno

LauraLoo1612 said:


> Wooohh 4 weeks 4 days today :D
> 
> I been testing with my IC every day since finding out and the line progression is getting darker each day :D

I'm scared to test again!! :haha:


----------



## LauraLoo1612

Reno said:


> LauraLoo1612 said:
> 
> 
> Wooohh 4 weeks 4 days today :D
> 
> I been testing with my IC every day since finding out and the line progression is getting darker each day :D
> 
> I'm scared to test again!! :haha:Click to expand...

I can't stop myself..... :haha:


----------



## bw9522

Ladies I'm panicking a little. Today I was walking with a gentleman at work when he started to lose his balance so I helped lower him to the floor. When I went to toilet afterwards I noticed sorry TMI a tinch of brown in CM. 
I have back ache and slight pulling cramps. Don't know what to do as I have not even been to gp yet to confirm pregnacy. :cry:


----------



## ReadyForNatto

Momofone - try not to stress too much, the people who won't give you your results could, and probably would, lose their jobs if they released that information to you, even if the results are good! 

Lovetoteach - I know how you feel, I haven't felt sick at all, and I'm really not that tired. The only way I know consistently that I'm pregnant is that my boobs have managed to go up a cup size already! :cry: My mom never had morning sickness and my brother was 10 pounds, so I'm reminding myself that everything is a-okay.

AFM - I have an interview on Thursday and then we go down to tell DF's parents on Friday, I am very excited! Been feeling a bit emotional, my best friend and her wife had their baby last night and I can't stop looking at her little face, so freaking cute!! :cloud9:


----------



## momofone08

readyfornatto- I know the receptionist can't tell me, I was just really disappointed. Damn emotions making me blow things out of proportion. :hehe: 

bw9522- You may have strained to hard helping him. If it's only brown that's a good sign. I know you haven't told your gp yet, but this may be the perfect time to give them a ring and tell them your pregnant and spotting. They may get you in for a quick scan to check on bub. I will be thinking of you and your little one. 

Lauraloo- YAY for 4 1.2 weeks. I will be 6 on Wednesday and can't believe it! 

Reno- The only thing stopping me from testing again is just not buying them lol. I did have an extra digi. The first one took the full 2 minutes to come up pregnant, but the second test took maybe 30/45 seconds and popped with pregnant so I am hoping that's a good sign. 

AFM- not too much going on. I am tired and a bit nauseated on and off. My boobs have started to hurt a little. They are tingly and I get a sharp pain in them from time to time. I have my repeat scan on the 15th, I can't wait! Going shopping this week for my daughter's first birthday and for my other daughter's school supplies. This pregnant momma is going to be a reck. lol


----------



## hope4rainbow

Betty- Welcome, hooray for April loves!

wouldluvabub- Congratulations to you as well!

LauraLoo- That's such a lovely reminder that things are progressing!

bw9522- Brown is old blood, maybe it was just displaced with the extra strain. If it's not bright red, I would try not to worry. I know that's easier said than done. :hugs:

ReadyForNatto- So many of my friends have such adorable little ones and I can't wait for mine either!

So I had this terrifying moment (that turned out to be nothing). I went to the restroom, wiped, and saw a tiny dot of red. I freaked out, then looked down and realized the underwear I was wearing were red. I touched the spot and it was a tiny ball of thread. UGH, I threw out the underwear so it could never happen again!:dohh:


----------



## ReadyForNatto

Oh also, Momofone, we are not team yellow - total brain fart on my end, we are finding out gender asap lol. Would you mind editing?


----------



## momofone08

ReadyForNatto said:


> Oh also, Momofone, we are not team yellow - total brain fart on my end, we are finding out gender asap lol. Would you mind editing?

Will do! :thumbup: I saw the yellow stork in your siggy so assumed that is what you were. Sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## TNMomma

Welcome to all the new ladies. Yay for April babies!! H&H 9 months for all of us!!

bw9522- I'd call and just let dr know. 

ReadyForNatto- That's how I knew I was ready for another baby. I started seeing babies and actually cooing at them instead of cringing. ha. I have about 4 friends that are preggers right now. They are all ahead of me, so I am going to be on baby overload in about 6 months. 

hope4rainbow: I know how you feel. I am like a CSI detective when it comes to going to the bathroom. I'm tempted to get my sons microscope and set in on the shelf behind the toilet. :)

momofone: Only 10 more days! 

Today is the day I was supposed to see AF. Yay for no AF for almost 2 years!!! (God willing). My son started his first full day of 2nd grade. My younger son was not happy about that at all. He starts 2x a wk at preschool in Sept. I won't know what to do with myself with 2 days to myself (partially).


----------



## little moomin

TNMomma said:


> little moomin said:
> 
> 
> Argh stress-o-rama. Af was due yesterday, last might noticed pink tinged mucous when i wiped, became red (still tinged mucous rather than proper blood) then became brown this morning. Still cramping/having pulling feelings as i have for over a week. Everything else feels the same and strong positive test this morning (i know its too soon to show otherwise). Seems to have tailed off after 10 hours but obviously checking every half hour :/
> 
> So weird i don't remember this with my son. Is 14dpo toy late for implantation bleed? I think so. Breakthrough bleeding? Chemical pg? Just don't know what to think other than wait it out?
> 
> My friend is preggers (about 3.5 months) and for the first two months, she spotted right around time for her AF. She didn't even realize she was pregnant bc she assumed it was the witch.Click to expand...


I think i must have baby brain already, oh told me i had this with our son and i was like Pff no i would remember that! Well when i thought back, it did, just that time i didn't consider i might be pg and thought it was a weird period. Knowing it happened last time has put my mind at ease and it lasted not even 24 hours (will test in a week to be sure :))


----------



## brenn09

Went for follow up bloodwork and mentioned how very very sick I was yesterday/last night- they think I have this stomach bug that is going around on top of pretty bad morning sickness! :dohh:

I get my bloodwork results tomorrow! :happydance: Nurse said since I've had some mild cramping, they're doing my progesterone levels just in case, too so I can get on meds if necessary. As much as my boobs hurt, I'm not too concerned, but keeping my FXed! 

I now have Zofran and Phenergan, they gave me the Zofran to override the morning sickness + stomach bug! I'm hopeful to get back to drinking a ton of water, I couldn't handle it yesterday! 

How is everyone else doing? :hugs:


----------



## TNMomma

brenn09: I had an awful stomach bug when I first found out I was pg with first DS. It was AWFUL! Hugs and prayers you get better soon! 

I'm just slightly nauseous so far. No huge symptoms yet.


----------



## momofone08

I finally heard back from the Dr!!! They said my levels rose perfectly and doubled just like they should have in the 48 hours. They had to leave me a vm because I was at work so I don't know the exact numbers but the voicemail said all is perfect and that they will see me on the 15th for my ultrasound. :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## kksy9b

momofone08 said:


> I finally heard back from the Dr!!! They said my levels rose perfectly and doubled just like they should have in the 48 hours. They had to leave me a vm because I was at work so I don't know the exact numbers but the voicemail said all is perfect and that they will see me on the 15th for my ultrasound. :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Yea!!!!! I'm so happy to hear such great news!! :happydance:


----------



## Reno

momofone08 said:


> I finally heard back from the Dr!!! They said my levels rose perfectly and doubled just like they should have in the 48 hours. They had to leave me a vm because I was at work so I don't know the exact numbers but the voicemail said all is perfect and that they will see me on the 15th for my ultrasound. :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

fantastic!!!


----------



## sunenihs

momofone - that's GREAT news!! I'm so happy you'll be able to stop worrying now and enjoy the rest of the ride :thumbup:

switching gears - I hate to complain but I'm so sick of constantly feeling sick! This is my first so I had no idea how my body would react. I have, like many others, a constant and dull stomach ache. Luckily it's no where near wanting to throw up, but it's really tiring to feel like this day in and day out. Does anyone know if antacids or some other stomach soothing med would help alleviate discomfort?


----------



## little moomin

momofone08 said:


> I finally heard back from the Dr!!! They said my levels rose perfectly and doubled just like they should have in the 48 hours. They had to leave me a vm because I was at work so I don't know the exact numbers but the voicemail said all is perfect and that they will see me on the 15th for my ultrasound. :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

That's brilliant news, congratulations :)


----------



## Tynmeg

Great news Momofone! Excited for you!


----------



## little moomin

sunenihs said:


> momofone - that's GREAT news!! I'm so happy you'll be able to stop worrying now and enjoy the rest of the ride :thumbup:
> 
> switching gears - I hate to complain but I'm so sick of constantly feeling sick! This is my first so I had no idea how my body would react. I have, like many others, a constant and dull stomach ache. Luckily it's no where near wanting to throw up, but it's really tiring to feel like this day in and day out. Does anyone know if antacids or some other stomach soothing med would help alleviate discomfort?[.QUOTE]
> sorry you are feeling rubbish :( it does get tiring and could last a long time still (sorry!). I would say though they are ok to take its unlikely gaviscon etc will help. There are a few common remedies people suggest you probably read them already but here are a few: ginger (biscuits, tea), travel sickness bands, grazing so you don't get hungry, tiny meals. I personally was only interested in chocolate milk for a large part of first tri last time, we will see this time! X x


----------



## bw9522

Monofone that's great news

Sun not sure bout meds but ginger is sposed to help with nausea.


----------



## sunenihs

One more question for the experienced moms here!

I won't have my first appointment until Sept. 4th so I won't have an answer until then. 

In regard to my due date, I've been doing various calculators but I've been going by two different dates for the first date of my last menstrual cycle.

TMI.. one of the dates I've been going by, I had my period lightly. The other date I was going by I had my period more moderately (medium, according to my app) so which date should I be going by? I've been tracking baby's growth and I want to make sure I'm being as accurate as possible!


----------



## momofone08

sunenihs- lemon and ginger are great ways to curb the nausea. Have a lemon tea or a ginger candy. Plain white rice is starchy and helps keep things down. I would go by the first day of bleeding. Will they do a dating scan in september?


----------



## sunenihs

momofone08 said:


> sunenihs- lemon and ginger are great ways to curb the nausea. Have a lemon tea or a ginger candy. Plain white rice is starchy and helps keep things down. I would go by the first day of bleeding. Will they do a dating scan in september?

Thanks for the food tips! I hope they do, but I'm not sure since I've never been to a prenatal appointment before :) I can't imagine they wouldn't though.


----------



## little moomin

You probably won't get a proper answer to your date until your first scan (even then you may not be totally sure!)


----------



## apple_20

Great news on the numbersomofone!

I find small regular meals/snacks help my nausea and force yourself to eat even if the thought is nasty (if your hating the idea of food go with dry not strongly flavoured food) also don't forget to drink plenty keep hydrated.


----------



## apple_20

Isn't it odd to think there are people due in april who don't know they are pregnant yet?


----------



## momofone08

apple_20 said:


> Isn't it odd to think there are people due in april who don't know they are pregnant yet?

that is definitely weird thinking about that.


----------



## TNMomma

momofone: YAY!!! So happy for you. 

littlemoomin: Are you British? I'm totally going to incorporate brilliant and rubbish into my everyday vernacular. It will go nicely with my Southern accent. :) I did just use "bloody brilliant" in a sentence to test it out and my son looked at me and said "This isn't Harry Potter, Momma". :)

I have really eaten a lot today. :/


----------



## momofone08

TNMomma said:


> momofone: YAY!!! So happy for you.
> 
> littlemoomin: Are you British? I'm totally going to incorporate brilliant and rubbish into my everyday vernacular. It will go nicely with my Southern accent. :) I did just use "bloody brilliant" in a sentence to test it out and my son looked at me and said "This isn't Harry Potter, Momma". :)
> 
> I have really eaten a lot today. :/

You just made me crack up about the Harry Potter thing. :haha: My husband laughs at me because since this site I have incorporated many words and I don't even realize it.


----------



## little moomin

TNMomma said:


> momofone: YAY!!! So happy for you.
> 
> littlemoomin: Are you British? I'm totally going to incorporate brilliant and rubbish into my everyday vernacular. It will go nicely with my Southern accent. :) I did just use "bloody brilliant" in a sentence to test it out and my son looked at me and said "This isn't Harry Potter, Momma". :)
> 
> I have really eaten a lot today. :/

Haha yes! I am English, though after 22 or so years i guess Im classed as Scottish now :) i went to university with a lot of Americans, so i can clearly hear the bizarreness that is the accent/dialect conundrum! Its time we brits started spreading our wonderful words around a bit more ;)


----------



## little moomin

Ohh and as for eating!! My appetite has been out.of.control this past week, awful. It is starting to year men now though which Im classing as 100% good news.


----------



## Longwait4baby

I had 2 very lovely bnp's yesterday and think I'm due around the 8th April. 

Congrats everyone xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bw9522

Welcome new mums to be H&H 9 months to u all. 

Afm. Got gp at 10.30 tomorrow and have also booked private 7wk scan for sat 17th aug. today no real aches or pains but nausea.


----------



## Workinonbaby2

Welcome to all the mommies due in April!! We have finally moved into our new home and love the unpacking and organizing is a little tiring considering I work all day to, two year old running around and a 9year old she a BIG help though...5 weeks today felling a lot better than yesterday and My first ultrasound is on the 29th I'm excited!


----------



## hope4rainbow

Workinonbaby2 said:


> Welcome to all the mommies due in April!! We have finally moved into our new home and love the unpacking and organizing is a little tiring considering I work all day to, two year old running around and a 9year old she a BIG help though...5 weeks today felling a lot better than yesterday and My first ultrasound is on the 29th I'm excited!

momofone- Hooray, fantastic news!

Welcome and congrats to all the new faces! :)

Workinonbaby2- Moving is tough work, so glad the 9 year old is a good helper, that makes all the difference.

I threw up for the first time last night, so excited since my 2nd pregnancy I didn't get sick at all. Hopeful this a good sign!


----------



## Workinonbaby2

hope4rainbow said:


> Workinonbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to all the mommies due in April!! We have finally moved into our new home and love the unpacking and organizing is a little tiring considering I work all day to, two year old running around and a 9year old she a BIG help though...5 weeks today felling a lot better than yesterday and My first ultrasound is on the 29th I'm excited!
> 
> momofone- Hooray, fantastic news!
> 
> Welcome and congrats to all the new faces! :)
> 
> Workinonbaby2- Moving is tough work, so glad the 9 year old is a good helper, that makes all the difference.
> 
> I threw up for the first time last night, so excited since my 2nd pregnancy I didn't get sick at all. Hopeful this a good sign!Click to expand...

Yea my first pregnancy with my DS I didn't get sick at all either... sunday night I threw up and yesterday I had to leave work early and I slept most of it off once I got home. :) Today's much better!! I think as much as we don't enjoy it, it's a pretty good sign for a sticky baby & healthy 9months :)


----------



## momofone08

Longwait4baby- Congratulations and welcome to April. I have added you to the front page. Wishing you H&H 9 months. 

Workingonbaby2 - moving must be so rough. I moved when I was 23 weeks with my first daughter it was rough. I moved into a bigger place last February and that was hard with two kids, I can't imagine adding a pregnancy to that. How are you liking your new home?

bw9522- glad you are getting to see your gp soon and I have updated your scan date to the front. How is the spotting going? I hope it has stopped. 

AFM- Had pretty bad nausea yesterday. I'm not throwing up yet, but it hit me bad with my other two around 8 weeks so I still have two weeks. I do get really nauseous if I don't eat anything though. I have been eating like a pig. Everything sounds so good. I made OH go get me chocolate covered raisins yesterday lol. I do have a pretty short fuse this week. It was awful talking to people on the phone yesterday, at work, the rudeness of some really got to me. (I call people who requested information about school online) Hope you are all doing well!!!!!


----------



## Workinonbaby2

momofone08 said:


> Longwait4baby- Congratulations and welcome to April. I have added you to the front page. Wishing you H&H 9 months.
> 
> Workingonbaby2 - moving must be so rough. I moved when I was 23 weeks with my first daughter it was rough. I moved into a bigger place last February and that was hard with two kids, I can't imagine adding a pregnancy to that. How are you liking your new home?
> 
> bw9522- glad you are getting to see your gp soon and I have updated your scan date to the front. How is the spotting going? I hope it has stopped.
> 
> AFM- Had pretty bad nausea yesterday. I'm not throwing up yet, but it hit me bad with my other two around 8 weeks so I still have two weeks. I do get really nauseous if I don't eat anything though. I have been eating like a pig. Everything sounds so good. I made OH go get me chocolate covered raisins yesterday lol. I do have a pretty short fuse this week. It was awful talking to people on the phone yesterday, at work, the rudeness of some really got to me. (I call people who requested information about school online) Hope you are all doing well!!!!!


momfone: Congrats on your numbers btw!! :) oOO yes very tiring inside and outside work and I live in Florida (US) it was seriously 98degrees outside saturday I could only do so much in the yard while OH mowed. So me and my 9year old step daughter started unpacking what we've moved, started to organize things, we've got her room all set up school starts on the 15th so she's all set. she's gonna be in 4th grade this year!! Doesn't seem like that already but, she is. My DS is just a mess lol he's almost 3 and 200% boy lol. Things have been a little crazy the last few weeks but we all absolutely love the new home it's bigger and roomy and there's a fire place omg I can't wait till winter to use it!! :)


----------



## Workinonbaby2

I meant to add we're on 5acres so it's a pretty big yard too :) lol very happy with it. I'm glad to have moved now though then 7months down the road and I have a big belly :happydance:


----------



## kksy9b

Workinonbaby- so happy for you that you've settled into your new home! Sounds like you will have lots of room to run and play and explore outside! And they do grow quickly....my oldest niece turns 13 at the end of the year.:wacko:...I swear it was just a year ago that I was still changing her diapers and suddenly she's a teenager! Its such a great age though to see them come into their own and develop their own style and thoughts and ideas.

Ooh! On an unrelated note, down to under a month to our first scan (Sept 5th!)! And we are heading back to our hometown this weekend to announce to the family....this week needs to go by faster!


----------



## Workinonbaby2

kksy9b said:


> Workinonbaby- so happy for you that you've settled into your new home! Sounds like you will have lots of room to run and play and explore outside! And they do grow quickly....my oldest niece turns 13 at the end of the year.:wacko:...I swear it was just a year ago that I was still changing her diapers and suddenly she's a teenager! Its such a great age though to see them come into their own and develop their own style and thoughts and ideas.
> 
> Ooh! On an unrelated note, down to under a month to our first scan (Sept 5th!)! And we are heading back to our hometown this weekend to announce to the family....this week needs to go by faster!

Yes it is!! lol she most defintely already has her own style and thoughts lol I love it though!! and yes huge yard and lots of room inside!! I'm sooo happy and excitied to start this new chapter!!
That's exciting also!! I'm sure everyone will be sooo excited!! Congrats again... We aren't telling anyone till after our scan on the 29th.


----------



## Mii

Hello!
I just found out last week that I am expecting baby #2 :) Even though I'm not 100% sure when I am due I am pretty sure I am due somewhere around April 11th (going from when I ovulated not my last period as my periods are messed up lol) 
So ya! Hope you guys don't mind me joining :)


----------



## momofone08

Mii said:


> Hello!
> I just found out last week that I am expecting baby #2 :) Even though I'm not 100% sure when I am due I am pretty sure I am due somewhere around April 11th (going from when I ovulated not my last period as my periods are messed up lol)
> So ya! Hope you guys don't mind me joining :)

congratulations. i have added you to the front


----------



## cammyg

can i join ladies? due april 12th by my calculations :)


----------



## momofone08

cammyg said:


> can i join ladies? due april 12th by my calculations :)

Of course! congratulations and welcome to the April group! Added you to the front page. :flower:


----------



## zoomhilda

Expecting #2 on the 4th as well. Congratulations!


----------



## momofone08

congratulations zoomhilda. I have added you


----------



## FarmersWife5

Hey ladies ! I am new!! I am due April 11th! So happy to be here. How do I add the April flowers to my sig? Thanks!! Congrats everyone!!


----------



## FarmersWife5

This is also our first!! :)


----------



## kksy9b

Welcome to all the new ladies!!


----------



## Tynmeg

Yes, Welcome new ladies and Congratulations!

I've been away for a couple days. Good job on the move, I moved a month before I got pregnant and was just saying last night how thankful I was that it had taken place before the pregnancy and the summer heat hit. You're a champ! 5 acres sounds like motivation to move though, I used to live in the country and had 3 acres and miss it all the time. Congrats, I'm sure your children will love it.

AFM - I'm a lil nauseous when I smell something strong, like mcdonalds or something frying in a pan, but haven't thrown up. I get a lot of gas though (tmi, sorry) after I eat, especially if I eat too much. I was even worried if it was normal or if something was wrong. :s Hopefully it's normal! I get easily annoyed, I feel fine but then anything can happen that annoys the crap out of me. I laugh at it later...most times. lol. 10 days until I get to see this lil one, I'm so excited for that.


----------



## Workinonbaby2

Tynmeg said:


> Yes, Welcome new ladies and Congratulations!
> 
> I've been away for a couple days. Good job on the move, I moved a month before I got pregnant and was just saying last night how thankful I was that it had taken place before the pregnancy and the summer heat hit. You're a champ! 5 acres sounds like motivation to move though, I used to live in the country and had 3 acres and miss it all the time. Congrats, I'm sure your children will love it.
> 
> AFM - I'm a lil nauseous when I smell something strong, like mcdonalds or something frying in a pan, but haven't thrown up. I get a lot of gas though (tmi, sorry) after I eat, especially if I eat too much. I was even worried if it was normal or if something was wrong. :s Hopefully it's normal! I get easily annoyed, I feel fine but then anything can happen that annoys the crap out of me. I laugh at it later...most times. lol. 10 days until I get to see this lil one, I'm so excited for that.

OOO most def my hometown is one highschool, grocery store, a court house and a stop light so I've been here my whole life and when we found it we wanted to see what it was all about and fell in love with it we went from an acre to 5 so its gonna be great and its secluded which is wonderful! :) you aren't lyin' when I was prego with DS in 2010 I fould out in feb and had him in October I went through the hottest months BIG and prego lol but I was all belly with him... I've been passin' gas too :haha: and might I add I'm kinda blown away too lol I read your other thread in the pregnancy thread lol I laughed because I'm in the same boat the OH normally goes REALLY? and I just laugh cause I couldn't help it lol TMI I know but you shared I had too to it's very normal :happydance:


----------



## Tynmeg

HAHA! Thanks for that! Nobody was saying anything so I thought maybe something wasn't right...everyone seems to talk about everything else...so...I feel much better knowing I'm not alone and that it's quite common.


----------



## Workinonbaby2

Tynmeg said:


> HAHA! Thanks for that! Nobody was saying anything so I thought maybe something wasn't right...everyone seems to talk about everything else...so...I feel much better knowing I'm not alone and that it's quite common.

You're welcome!! :) It's a good laugh today hahaha. Some are a little embarrassed by it I get that way sometimes but, it happens lol :thumbup: at least it's not trapped leaving us with serious tummy aches and cramps :haha: this weekend and today I have felt like I'm forgetting things and making stupid little mistakes telling myself duh!! I've felt like a complete crazy person lately between gas and my brain cells that I really don't think I have anymore at this point just goin' with the flow at this point :blush:


----------



## pinklizzy

6 weeks today :happydance: Feeling so so sick now, I'm having to set my morning alarm 30 mins before I actually need to be up to give me enough time to 'recover' before having a shower!! My work colleagues keep asking me if I'm feeling ok too so not sure how long I'll be able to keep my secret.


----------



## LauraLoo1612

I'm 4+6 weeks today! Booked my private scan for 31/8/13. I'll be 8+2 weeks then. :happydance:


----------



## little moomin

eeeeek how exciting for you :D I'm thinking of trying to find somewhere to get a private scan too but gawd they are SO pricey! 

well for me the crazy dreams have started. I had a very graphic mc dream last night, which i won't go into :/ but i also dreamed i was bfing my son haha. So weird....though my boobs are a bit tender/swollen when i see a picture of a newborn (or sometimes even think about/talk about babies) i get this boob-feeling, like the let down response?!!! Please tell me someone else is feeling that, I honestly half expect to have lactation marks on my top at times it's so strong :O


----------



## Reno

LauraLoo1612 said:


> I'm 4+6 weeks today! Booked my private scan for 31/8/13. I'll be 8+2 weeks then. :happydance:

Is that just a dating scan?


----------



## LauraLoo1612

Reno said:


> LauraLoo1612 said:
> 
> 
> I'm 4+6 weeks today! Booked my private scan for 31/8/13. I'll be 8+2 weeks then. :happydance:
> 
> Is that just a dating scan?Click to expand...

Its a early reassurance scan. It was my choice and booked it privately (not cheap I might add) but I can't wait until my 12 week scan.. if there is anything wrong I rather know sooner than later. I'll still have my dating scan at 12 weeks with the NHS.


----------



## momofone08

6 weeks along today YAY! I am super sick. I have nausea from being pregnant and am exhausted, not on top of that I have a sore throat and cough. I am so glad I work from home otherwise our entire call center would know. 

Private scans are definitely expensive, they are great for reassurance though! Can't wait to see your scan picture.


----------



## cammyg

soooo tempted to go in for one of the early scans when i can, am just so impatient already. going to be a long pregnancy me thinks!


----------



## staceyg

Hey everyone :D I'm pregnant with no.2 due 6th April. I found out 2 weeks ago and it still doesn't feel real!


----------



## LauraLoo1612

Just treated myself to some under the bump maternity jeans. I couldn't resist they were on offer. You never know when your going to need them too. :blush:


----------



## TNMomma

I keep forgetting if I took my prenatal vitamin. They are right near my bed and I always take them right before bed and my zapped brain can't remember if i took it the last two days. :/ 

Besides slight nausea I haven't been feeling anything. My hubs will say I've been moody. I know I'm only 4 weeks, but it is kind of worrisome. Ugh! This next month wait for my U/S is going to kill me.


----------



## rosepetals36

hello, new to this forum, I just post in first tri usually, I bet some of the other ladies are here too :) im due 9th april :)


----------



## momofone08

Congratulations on the new bfp's


----------



## Reno

LauraLoo1612 said:


> Reno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LauraLoo1612 said:
> 
> 
> I'm 4+6 weeks today! Booked my private scan for 31/8/13. I'll be 8+2 weeks then. :happydance:
> 
> Is that just a dating scan?Click to expand...
> 
> Its a early reassurance scan. It was my choice and booked it privately (not cheap I might add) but I can't wait until my 12 week scan.. if there is anything wrong I rather know sooner than later. I'll still have my dating scan at 12 weeks with the NHS.Click to expand...

I don't know if you've any BabyBond clinics near you, just discovered they do super cheap scans!! we went there with DS for a gender scan for £99, now they have a £39 one where you literally go in, get the gender, and leave lol!

Their early scan (7weeks) is £99, but their cheap scan (12weeks) is £39!


----------



## Reno

LauraLoo1612 said:


> Just treated myself to some under the bump maternity jeans. I couldn't resist they were on offer. You never know when your going to need them too. :blush:

I leant all my maternity clothes to my SIL...her LO is 6 months now and she hasnt offered them back, so I'm gonna have to ask! :dohh:


----------



## little moomin

Welcome to the newcomers :D x x 

I chucked all of my maternity stuff out two months ago :/ well have it to charity. It was all massive though so prob wouldn't have been useable. I desperately need to get some bras though, non wired ones, and if i remember last time correctly very very soft ones!

I feel like the only one waiting til 12 weeks til my scan! Seems a very very long way away


----------



## cammyg

in exactly the same boat as you little moomin :(


----------



## TNMomma

I had the discussion with DH that I was going to need some new maternity clothes this time around bc first pregnancy was about 8 years ago and most of those clothes were hand-me-downs as it is. I'm going to attempt to make some maxi skirts that I can hopefully wear the whole time.


----------



## FarmersWife5

I live in the USA. My clinic is giving me a scan at 7 weeks.. so I am pretty excited about that. 

Congrats to everyone!


----------



## momofone08

FarmersWife5 said:


> I live in the USA. My clinic is giving me a scan at 7 weeks.. so I am pretty excited about that.
> 
> Congrats to everyone!

Same here. I'm in Colorado and we get a viability/dating scan as routine here around 6-8 weeks.


----------



## little moomin

It would be nice for a wee scan to break up first tri, here you would only get one due to past or suspected loss so in a way Im happy not to.

I kept forgetting my vitamins too, have put them on the window sill next to the sink so I'll remember them (and the dishes!)

i currently feel like i have early onset dementia :/


----------



## FarmersWife5

Yah its normal here to have them around 8 weeks.. I wouldn't beable to wait till 12! You ladies are troopers!


----------



## kksy9b

Hi ladies! Hope you are doing well today! So a new symptom has popped up for me...being crazy emotional! I am not one to cry easily or often but the past couple days its like I can't shut the waterworks off! My hubby walked into the room last night and I burst into tears because I was missing him....he had been in a different room for oh..about 20 minutes :dohh: I told him today that its a bit annoying but I'm just so happy that it doesn't really bother me...and then I teared up again....lol...he said he can tell I'm pregnant :)

Anyone else having crazy emotions?


----------



## little moomin

Hahaha me! I was telling my husband at breakfast how seeing babies on tv made me tear up and suddenly i started actually sobbing and laughing at the same time lol wtf?!!! I am not a cryer at all either but this week i cried cos i couldn't undo a knot in a piece of string and various other mad moments (mainly related to guilt and my sons first day at nursery next week sob!)


----------



## brenn09

Me!! It doesn't help I'm feeling so awful with morning sickness, so I cry every time I feel really nauseated. My mom came over because I called her crying on my way home from work early today. I just couldn't stop crying!! She just hugged me, gave me mashed potatoes and cleaned my kitchen. She is a saint!!

I'm ready for the second tri already!! 6 weeks 2 days!


----------



## kksy9b

Sorry you guys are going through it too! Makes me feel better that I'm not alone though :) Brenn- that's great that your mom came by! Sometimes you just need your momma to make everything better! Mine lives 3 1/2 hours away and its terrible


----------



## bw9522

welcome new ladies and congratulations 

10 days til my scan i booked mine through tummy to mummy £50 the reason i booked is because 1) i had a 6w scan with DS at a fertility app and 2) i am on holiday when 12w one due so i just want to make sure everything is ok.

Afm i contantly feel nausous with a horrible taste in mouth feel like i need to clean teeth constantly. I can eat ok but cant stand the thought of drinks not even plain water.

Momofone FX spotting has stopped thank god, altough i slipped getting into the shower this morning.

On another note anyone got any ideas on tandem pushchairs, im not super keen on one but im thinking i may need one for when im out and about on my own.


----------



## LauraLoo1612

I'm 5 weeks today yay! I've made it past the point I had a MC last time (4+6 weeks)


----------



## Bettyt63

LauraLoo1612 said:


> I'm 5 weeks today yay! I've made it past the point I had a MC last time (4+6 weeks)

Well done chick.... :happydance:


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi ladies..... Good to see your all doing well 
My symptoms seem to be hiding away.... I don't really have any (I know I shouldn't complain but you can't help but worry!)
Has anyone got a date for their first scan through???? So exciting! Xx


----------



## hope4rainbow

I've been surviving this week, between nauseated constantly (luckily been able to get sick and feel better briefly) and working/trainings to start the new school year, I've been a happy mess! Our first scan is tomorrow afternoon (in Texas, I'm high risk too so my doc wanted to see me early). I'm terrified. We've never seen a healthy hb, our first loss we saw a slow one (around 57 bpm) and the second loss we never saw a hb. I will breath such a sigh of relief if we can make it to that milestone!


----------



## LauraLoo1612

Reno said:


> LauraLoo1612 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LauraLoo1612 said:
> 
> 
> I'm 4+6 weeks today! Booked my private scan for 31/8/13. I'll be 8+2 weeks then. :happydance:
> 
> Is that just a dating scan?Click to expand...
> 
> Its a early reassurance scan. It was my choice and booked it privately (not cheap I might add) but I can't wait until my 12 week scan.. if there is anything wrong I rather know sooner than later. I'll still have my dating scan at 12 weeks with the NHS. Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know if you've any BabyBond clinics near you, just discovered they do super cheap scans!! we went there with DS for a gender scan for £99, now they have a £39 one where you literally go in, get the gender, and leave lol!
> 
> Their early scan (7weeks) is £99, but their cheap scan (12weeks) is £39!Click to expand...


Babybond are who I've booked my early scan with :D


----------



## LauraLoo1612

My first scan (private) is on 31/8/13 at 8+2 weeks. :)


----------



## sunenihs

on a slightly humorous note..

my partner finally agreed that we were going to get a cat after our house guest left who had a dog..our guest was helping us remodel the bathroom in June. While the bathroom isn't done yet, the dog is (finally!) gone..and I finally got 2 kittens yesterday!!

the day I told my partner I/we are expecting, one of the first things he realized was I can't clean the litter box.. I later told him that it wouldn't be the best idea for me to help paint the bathroom with the fumes. It was almost as I had purposely timed the pregnancy perfectly :)

He's always been so so good at helping around the house, never have to ask..but now I find myself doing a LOT more cleaning than before since his 'chores' have increased!


----------



## TNMomma

LauraLoo1612 said:


> I'm 5 weeks today yay! I've made it past the point I had a MC last time (4+6 weeks)

Woo Hoo!:happydance:

hope4rainbow: Good Luck!!

sunenihs: haha. My hubs would totally think I planned it that way. And I probably would have. :)


My first u/s was scheduled for Sept. 3 which would have been 8+3 I think. I thought I should wait til younger DS was in preschool. Pfft. I called and changed it to Aug. 26 which will be right at 7 weeks. :) I'll just have to bring the little bugger. He's already telling everyone Mommy has a baby in her belly. I should add that we HAVEN'T told the kids. He is just telling people that and has been for 2 months. I was trying to prepare him by telling him he had to be gentle WHEN Mommy gets a baby in her belly. He took it as she HAS a baby in her belly so he is telling everyone. Opps.


----------



## bw9522

I'm feeling like I have the worse hang over. I feel sick cause im hungry but when I eat I feel sick. And I can't stand the thought of an drink constant horrible taste in my mouth like I have not cleaned teeth for a week. :nope:


----------



## apple_20

Hey everyone, first congratulations to the new flowers!

I'm getting bad nausea now and gagging (eeew) I found eating has helped helped especially as if I don't eat I feel a lot Worse. On a lighter note six weeks! 

I've got a wedding this weekend where I have to somehow hide not drinking from my whole family. Wish me luck!


----------



## Reno

That's great LauraLoo!!! I'm still feeling perfectly normal! Hurry up symptoms - you have me worried!!! Have no scan date yet, but got first appointment with midwife 6th Sept!

I run a little baking business part time (like, very part time - 4 orders this month is a great month - seeing as I work full time too!) and I am so worried about baking smells over the next few months! Ahhh! Got a market stand for when I'll be 8 weeks and actually so worried about not feeling up to it! DH can help with the baking at least but I'll have to man the stall! On the plus side we got the oven professionally cleaned so it hopefully wont make me feel as sick when it's on like last time! But it probably will anyway! haha!


----------



## LauraLoo1612

Reno said:


> That's great LauraLoo!!! I'm still feeling perfectly normal! Hurry up symptoms - you have me worried!!! Have no scan date yet, but got first appointment with midwife 6th Sept!
> 
> I run a little baking business part time (like, very part time - 4 orders this month is a great month - seeing as I work full time too!) and I am so worried about baking smells over the next few months! Ahhh! Got a market stand for when I'll be 8 weeks and actually so worried about not feeling up to it! DH can help with the baking at least but I'll have to man the stall! On the plus side we got the oven professionally cleaned so it hopefully wont make me feel as sick when it's on like last time! But it probably will anyway! haha!

Enjoy the time of no symptoms! I'm just really tired alot at the moment. My MW is the day before yours hehe. :haha:


----------



## PugLuvAh

Hi everyone!

I'm new to the group, and due April 6th :)


----------



## momofone08

So sick this morning. I hit 6 weeks yesterday and the nausea and exhaustion hit me like a freight train. I have been nauseous on and off, but it is full blown now. I wouldn't be surprised if I get sick today at work. Only 6 more days until my scan :happydance: 

congratulations to the new ladies.


----------



## LauraLoo1612

PugLuvAh said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm new to the group, and due April 6th :)

Hi and welcome! How you feeling so far? :)


----------



## M2B83

hello! congrats to you all! 
I found out last weekend and doctors think I am due 15th April (day before my birthday!)

this is our first baby and very excited. only symptoms so far is I am SO sleepy in the afternoons, its so hard to stay awake. also by the evening I can barely string a sentence together :) oh, and my boobs have grown A LOT! (sorry if TMI!)


----------



## momofone08

M2B83 said:


> hello! congrats to you all!
> I found out last weekend and doctors think I am due 15th April (day before my birthday!)
> 
> this is our first baby and very excited. only symptoms so far is I am SO sleepy in the afternoons, its so hard to stay awake. also by the evening I can barely string a sentence together :) oh, and my boobs have grown A LOT! (sorry if TMI!)

Congratulations!!! Welcome to the April group! My boobs are super sore and have grown also, nothing is TMI here lol. I am already an H cup pre-pregnancy, I didn't think bigger was possible. :haha:


----------



## M2B83

momofone08 said:


> M2B83 said:
> 
> 
> hello! congrats to you all!
> I found out last weekend and doctors think I am due 15th April (day before my birthday!)
> 
> this is our first baby and very excited. only symptoms so far is I am SO sleepy in the afternoons, its so hard to stay awake. also by the evening I can barely string a sentence together :) oh, and my boobs have grown A LOT! (sorry if TMI!)
> 
> Congratulations!!! Welcome to the April group! My boobs are super sore and have grown also, nothing is TMI here lol. I am already an H cup pre-pregnancy, I didn't think bigger was possible. :haha:Click to expand...

thank you :thumbup: 
oh my goodness!! I am a 34F and didnt think I could get any bigger! being only 4+3 god knows how big they are going to get :haha:


----------



## brenn09

Still struggling with nausea/morning sickness and now I have a cold or something!! I have cried every single day due to feeling so crappy and now I'm feeling even worse! Ugh! Idk how to cope ladies, but at least I expected the never ending nausea- now I'm sick too!!! Please tell me we are almost done with first tri right!!!?!?! :haha:


----------



## little moomin

brenn09 said:


> Still struggling with nausea/morning sickness and now I have a cold or something!! I have cried every single day due to feeling so crappy and now I'm feeling even worse! Ugh! Idk how to cope ladies, but at least I expected the never ending nausea- now I'm sick too!!! Please tell me we are almost done with first tri right!!!?!?! :haha:

Can't promise you are nearly done :( BUT you won't feel the same every day (and on your occasional day where you feel pretty good, you will spend the whole day wanting to know WHY you feel good and when it will stop!). It will only be a few more weeks of your life :) all in a good cause xxx


----------



## hope4rainbow

We had our first u/s and saw our precious little one's heartbeat! 116 BPM, we are thrilled!!!!! Going back Sept. 9th! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







u:s1.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## momofone08

:happydance: so exciting!!!!!


----------



## Tynmeg

Aw! That's awesome. :)


----------



## LauraLoo1612

Congrats! What a lovely scan :)


----------



## little moomin

hope4rainbow said:


> We had our first u/s and saw our precious little one's heartbeat! 116 BPM, we are thrilled!!!!! Going back Sept. 9th! :cloud9:

Ah that's brilliant! Congratulations :)


----------



## Bettyt63

Fantastic scan!


----------



## staceyg

Lovely scan :) I've got a big bloat bump at the moment I'm not going to be able to hide this for long if it gets any bigger! Hope everyone's ok :)


----------



## bw9522

hope4rainbow said:


> We had our first u/s and saw our precious little one's heartbeat! 116 BPM, we are thrilled!!!!! Going back Sept. 9th! :cloud9:

Lovely scan

Welcome new ladies


----------



## mummyofaangel

Please can you add me.. I think my EDD is April 8th.. But you know what the docs are like and no doubt they will tweak that! Been on Clomid for a year, so over the moon it's finally helped! I'm having a scan on the 21st, ill be 7 weeks.. Fingers crossed!

X


----------



## Snufflepop

Hi ladies! May I join you all? I am 6+5 and my edd is April the 1st so it could go either way with a march or April baby depending if Sprog wants to arrive early! 

Haven't had any scan yet but am considering getting an early one for peace of mind to know everything is going ok in there!


----------



## RaeChay

Hi can I join?

I'm 5+3, due April 11!
First ultrasound is scheduled September 5th- feels like forever!!


----------



## apple_20

Welcome 

Great scan!

As for me I didn't hide it my dad asked me after 3 diet cokes...I couldn't lie..


----------



## finallyready

May I join? Just tested 3+weeks on a digi positive! Over the moon. This will be #2. Not sure on my due date as I have a long cycle. I am thinking April19/14.


----------



## sunenihs

I was so excited to pass into the 7-week mark, I tried to stay up until midnight last night to see the fruit on my signature change.. I couldn't make it though :blush:

I made my first baby purchase today, I know it's risky being so early but I had a great coupon. I bought a 3-pack of yellow onesies that have ducklings on them. The purchase really made it feel real! Sometimes on the days I'm not feeling ill, it slips my mind that I'm carrying a little one.

Has anyone else's emotions been running high? I've been crying from small happy thoughts all day. I remembered this song from the movie "Beaches" called 'Baby Mine' and it makes me so excited...that it makes me tear up :happydance:

I can't wait to start seeing everyone's first scans.. I will have to live vicariously though you as my first appt. isn't until Sept. 4th!

first trimester joys!


----------



## snowywarren

Well I got My :bfp: a week ago tomorrow and its my second bambino I'm due on the 2nd f April if I could be added to the group :flower:

so far I'm not having much sickness but my back is killing me.. I'm not looking forward to my cousin finding out she always past remarks first time round and scared me half to death with stories.. I just know she's gonna flip seeing as DS will only be turning 1 at the time of #2 arriving :crib:


----------



## momofone08

Sorry I have been MIA this weekend. I had quite a bit to do. I have updated the front page for all of the new lovely April mommies. Congratulations to all. 

3 more days until my scan and 2 more days until 7 weeks. :happydance:


----------



## Tynmeg

Congratulations to all the new additions!

Sunenihs - I know what you mean about making it to 7 weeks, 3 more days for me. And how exciting, your first purchase! I caved and did some online purchasing because everything was free and you only had to pay the shipping. I got a nursing pillow and blanket.

Snowywarren - Wow, Congrats, that's really close in age, they will be close growing up. :)

Momofone - You're one day ahead of me! I get my scan in 4 days and will be 7 weeks in 3 days. So exciting!


----------



## kksy9b

sunenihs said:


> I was so excited to pass into the 7-week mark, I tried to stay up until midnight last night to see the fruit on my signature change.. I couldn't make it though :blush:
> 
> I made my first baby purchase today, I know it's risky being so early but I had a great coupon. I bought a 3-pack of yellow onesies that have ducklings on them. The purchase really made it feel real! Sometimes on the days I'm not feeling ill, it slips my mind that I'm carrying a little one.
> 
> Has anyone else's emotions been running high? I've been crying from small happy thoughts all day. I remembered this song from the movie "Beaches" called 'Baby Mine' and it makes me so excited...that it makes me tear up :happydance:
> 
> I can't wait to start seeing everyone's first scans.. I will have to live vicariously though you as my first appt. isn't until Sept. 4th!
> 
> first trimester joys!

I am right there with you with the emotions! My poor hubby doesn't know what to do with himself...doesn't take much these days for me to start crying! And I typically don't cry and now its the smallest thing...sigh...I'll take it though if it means baby is growing like they should be :)


----------



## sunenihs

Tynmeg said:


> Congratulations to all the new additions!
> 
> Sunenihs - I know what you mean about making it to 7 weeks, 3 more days for me. And how exciting, your first purchase! I caved and did some online purchasing because everything was free and you only had to pay the shipping. I got a nursing pillow and blanket.

That sounds like a great deal! I'm going to try to make my own nursing pillow. My sister received one at her baby shower, though I'm sure I could have her, she told me they are fairly expensive. I just got a sewing machine last year, and though I haven't used it much, I can't imagine a nursing pillow would be too hard to learn!


----------



## bw9522

Welcome new flowers. 

Only 5 days to my scan 

The only thing that keeps me reminded that I'm expecting is constant nausea. I get it when I'm Hungery but as soon as I eat I wanna throw up x


----------



## Duckins

I love coming on here to see all the updates from everyone....our little cohort is growing! Congrats to all the new BFPs :happydance:
6w3d for me and, yep, ms has got me. Actually, it was after-lunch sickness. Ughh... Baby must have been evesdropping when I called this morning to make my first appt. Long wait til next Thurs.... :haha:


----------



## momofone08

I have relentless nausea too ladies. It's a great reminder that bubs is strong and growing, but damn it gets to me sometimes. At night I can't move at all because if I do I'm up vomiting. Hey good news is it's almost over, with my two previous children it ended at 12 weeks. :thumbup:


----------



## sunenihs

Does anyone have any thoughts or personal experience in using a midwife vs. OB/GYN? I'm somewhat skeptical of a midwife, but I hear nothing but good things. Any insight or advice would be great! Thanks!


----------



## snowywarren

yep they will be VERY close growing up.. 
I've not got the ms this time (10 weeks with DS though) instead I got really bad back pains :(


----------



## Nats21

Can I join? It'll be baby number two and will be due April 8th. No morning sickness so far but very tired and constantly peeing as well xx


----------



## sunenihs

I just found out a friend at work is due one day after me! I'm so crazy excited :) :)


----------



## Jellysecret

Just found out I'm pregnant at the weekend, I am due 20th April and this wil be my 3rd.

So excited but nervous too. Tempted to book an early scan as just can't wait till 12 weeks!

No real symptoms yet but I'm sure they will come lol


----------



## little moomin

Hello! I can't keep up with this thread :) how is everyone feeling? I see some have managed to get scans already. 

Im feeling surprisingly good but very stressed by life in general, feeling quite teary about the future but Im sure its hormones.

Found a local place that does 5-8 week scans for £35, we saw them for a later scan before and didn't like them at all at its so much cheaper. I wouldn't bother if i wasn't feeling so healthy :/ never happy!


----------



## Workinonbaby2

Hey ladies sorry I haven't been able to post for a few days its been rough other than the exciting news of being 6wks today my grandfather lost his life last night at 69 I was VERY VERY close to him i was the first grandchild he had colon cancer since last May and they did a 19hr surgery called a hot chemo treatment last month he's been in the ICU trying to recover for 4 weeks now and last night he went to be an angel... This morning I'm trying to relax and not get so worked up. I took the day off from work and this is going to be very hard to explain to them. 

- I hope you ladies are doing great and the pregnancies are goin great!! I haven't been sick just really tired and headaches. This little bean is my blessing in disguise <3


----------



## Snufflepop

momofone08 said:


> My sil is really making me upset. She is mad that I am pregnant and she isn't. I FULLY understand infertility as I went through 2 1/2 years of trying with meds for #2. However, when someone was pregnant I smiled and would go home and scream and cry. She refuses to look at me, she won't say hi or bye, we all went swimming with mil and sil and she got out of the pool when I got in and back in when I got out. She refused to come into my MIL's house because I was there. I would understand her frustration more if she actually saw someone. She REFUSES to see a dr, absolutely refuses even though it has been 3 years. She said she will NEVER take meds to help get pregnant even if a doc offers it, she even said clomid was awful and no one should ever use it because it is poison. I am just upset that something so wonderful is being treated with such disregard. She forbid my MIL to talk about the baby. I'm just a little hormonal and upset now.

momofone sorry for v delayed response but I only just read this and I know totally how had this situation is.

My step sister is 11 years older than me and has been trying for years to conceive including 4 rounds of failed IVF. She gets really upset when people around her fall pregnant. I didn't want to tell anybody our news til 12 weeks to make sure all was going smoothly but my mom convinced me that it would be better if she knew before everybody else so she could adjust to the news.

Anyway when I told her I was expecting a few weeks ago she burst out crying. Then when she got over the initial shock she made a comment that really made me mad "oh well around 60-70% of pregnancies in in miscarriages anyway".......I was stunned! 
Seriously wtf!!! That is not what you say to a pregnant lady!

I feel like I have to tiptoe around her incase she gets upset but it makes it hard for me to feel I can enjoy being pregnant!


----------



## Snufflepop

Anyway how is everybody doing? I have some pretty bad nausea going on right now and a kinda weird stretchy/tight feeling in my abdomen. Hoping its just bean settling in! Starting to feel more positive today as I hit 7 weeks so it feels like a landmark, over half way through first tri!!!!


----------



## bw9522

Workinonbaby2 said:


> Hey ladies sorry I haven't been able to post for a few days its been rough other than the exciting news of being 6wks today my grandfather lost his life last night at 69 I was VERY VERY close to him i was the first grandchild he had colon cancer since last May and they did a 19hr surgery called a hot chemo treatment last month he's been in the ICU trying to recover for 4 weeks now and last night he went to be an angel... This morning I'm trying to relax and not get so worked up. I took the day off from work and this is going to be very hard to explain to them.
> 
> - I hope you ladies are doing great and the pregnancies are goin great!! I haven't been sick just really tired and headaches. This little bean is my blessing in disguise <3

Just read this whilst on lunch break and almost cried had to hold back tears. Thoughts are with you xx


----------



## Workinonbaby2

bw9522 said:


> Workinonbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies sorry I haven't been able to post for a few days its been rough other than the exciting news of being 6wks today my grandfather lost his life last night at 69 I was VERY VERY close to him i was the first grandchild he had colon cancer since last May and they did a 19hr surgery called a hot chemo treatment last month he's been in the ICU trying to recover for 4 weeks now and last night he went to be an angel... This morning I'm trying to relax and not get so worked up. I took the day off from work and this is going to be very hard to explain to them.
> 
> - I hope you ladies are doing great and the pregnancies are goin great!! I haven't been sick just really tired and headaches. This little bean is my blessing in disguise <3
> 
> Just read this whilst on lunch break and almost cried had to hold back tears. Thoughts are with you xxClick to expand...


Thank you <3


----------



## kksy9b

Workinonbaby2 said:


> Hey ladies sorry I haven't been able to post for a few days its been rough other than the exciting news of being 6wks today my grandfather lost his life last night at 69 I was VERY VERY close to him i was the first grandchild he had colon cancer since last May and they did a 19hr surgery called a hot chemo treatment last month he's been in the ICU trying to recover for 4 weeks now and last night he went to be an angel... This morning I'm trying to relax and not get so worked up. I took the day off from work and this is going to be very hard to explain to them.
> 
> - I hope you ladies are doing great and the pregnancies are goin great!! I haven't been sick just really tired and headaches. This little bean is my blessing in disguise <3

:hugs::hugs::hugs: I am so very sorry for your loss. I lost my only grandpa 2 1/2 years ago and it was one of the most difficult things to get through. The only comfort is knowing he's not in any more pain and can be at peace and watch over you and your little one as they grow. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Snufflepop

Workinonbaby2 said:


> Hey ladies sorry I haven't been able to post for a few days its been rough other than the exciting news of being 6wks today my grandfather lost his life last night at 69 I was VERY VERY close to him i was the first grandchild he had colon cancer since last May and they did a 19hr surgery called a hot chemo treatment last month he's been in the ICU trying to recover for 4 weeks now and last night he went to be an angel... This morning I'm trying to relax and not get so worked up. I took the day off from work and this is going to be very hard to explain to them.
> 
> - I hope you ladies are doing great and the pregnancies are goin great!! I haven't been sick just really tired and headaches. This little bean is my blessing in disguise <3

Sorry to hear of your loss at this time. Thinking of you and your bean xx


----------



## TNMomma

WorkingonBaby2: so sorry for your loss. 

Snufflepop: That situation sucks! I can't imagine how hard it is to have fertility issues but dang... at least pretend to be happy for you! Sorry you have to deal with that. 

Feeling kinda nauseous today. Hoping it doesn't last bc I have to volunteer at my ODS school for 4 hours. I'm totally jealous of everyone's growing boobs. I'm still 32A. :shrug: However, my nipples are loud and proud all the time! And they hurt. 

By the end of the day, I'm rocking a mean bloat belly. Seriously I look 5 months pregnant by 7 o'clock. Hubs saw me last night and said "Woah, Beer Gut!" :dohh:


----------



## KjConard

Hey guys! I found out last week I'm expecting a little Easter Baby! Well, one day after! This will be my second, I have an 18 month old daughter! :) 

April 21 for me! :)


----------



## momofone08

Congratulations new april mommies!!!!! I have added you all to the front page. 

Workingonbaby2- I am so sorry to hear about your loss. I lost my grandfather 4 years ago and it was awful a year later I lost my father. I completely feel your pain. :hugs:

TNMomma- I have gained 4 pounds already and definitely look pregnant. I'll be in maternity clothes by ten weeks lol. I guess it's normal with it being #3. My mom keeps saying it's twins hahaha.


----------



## little moomin

Workinonbaby2 said:


> Hey ladies sorry I haven't been able to post for a few days its been rough other than the exciting news of being 6wks today my grandfather lost his life last night at 69 I was VERY VERY close to him i was the first grandchild he had colon cancer since last May and they did a 19hr surgery called a hot chemo treatment last month he's been in the ICU trying to recover for 4 weeks now and last night he went to be an angel... This morning I'm trying to relax and not get so worked up. I took the day off from work and this is going to be very hard to explain to them.
> 
> - I hope you ladies are doing great and the pregnancies are goin great!! I haven't been sick just really tired and headaches. This little bean is my blessing in disguise <3

So sorry to read this x x


----------



## KjConard

Is anyone experiencing any morning sickness yet? If so when did it start? I had it really bad with my first and it started at 5 1/2 weeks. So this week I am trying to eat and drink as many green vegetables as I can and workout everyday. Just I case the morning sickness and extreme tiredness kicks in next week! :)


----------



## snowywarren

I was sick at 6 weeks first time and this time its still a no show so who knows maybe different second time round


----------



## bw9522

KjConard said:


> Is anyone experiencing any morning sickness yet? If so when did it start? I had it really bad with my first and it started at 5 1/2 weeks. So this week I am trying to eat and drink as many green vegetables as I can and workout everyday. Just I case the morning sickness and extreme tiredness kicks in next week! :)

With DS it was about 10wks this one 6wks :-(


----------



## Bettyt63

Workinonbaby2.... I'm so sorry to hear your sad news. Hugs to you.

I'm still not having many symptoms, I was 6 weeks when the morning sickness started with my DD but I'm now over 6 weeks and nothing  not complaining at this point 
I'm feeling really bloated tho..... Arghhhhh! I'm gonna be a big fatty again!!!! X


----------



## momofone08

I had sickness starting around 8 weeks with both of my daughters. This time it hit me at 5 weeks and has gotten progressively worse. I am 7 weeks tomorrow and today has been the worst day so far. Hoping it settles soon.


----------



## GlassPeony

Hi everyone! I'd love to join this group. I'm pregnant with number 1 with an EDD of April 11!

So far I've just felt tired, had some cramping, super smelling ability, and sore boobs. Glad to not have ms!


----------



## apple_20

With me it was 6-7 weeks when symptoms started with ds, started at 3 weeks with this one though I didn't think it was possible. Only been sick once was never sick with ds.


----------



## bw9522

Girls I'm soooo bloated nothing fits. :cry:
So tempted to hunt my maternity jeans out I don't remember feeling this big at the end with DS


----------



## snowywarren

I have a quick question how did ye all get you april flowers signature?

As for bloated yep looks like I didnt go back to my normal size after DS so waking around with him now and been he's young it looks like I'm fat :(

Tomorrow maternity jeans me thinks most my trackies are tight around my lower tummy


----------



## bw9522

[QUOTE*Our lovely Reno has made our signature! Just remove the * *

[*URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/1940143-april-flowers-2014-24-mums-so-far-4.html"][*IMG]https://freedomni.co.uk/flowers.jpg[/IMG][/URL] [/QUOTE]


----------



## brenn09

After our ultrasound today, we are officially due on April 7th, rather than the 5th! I do dread being in first tri for two more days though :haha:

Nausea and fatigue are hitting really hard this week. Nausea is becoming more manageable, like maybe I'm getting more used to it? 
Hope everyone is having a great week!!


----------



## LauraLoo1612

Soo not been on here in a few days! Thought I'd update you all!

Went to the EPU on Sunday as I had a bit of red blood and had pain in my left side and was concerned about ectopic. EPU were great, took my bloods and my HCG was high at 12,000 which they said was good and didn't think it was ectopic but agreed to give me scan next day to see how things are and to rule it out.

Had my scan and saw the gestational sac and the little fetal pole and she said everything looks good! The found in my left side was because I had a pregnancy cyst on my left ovary but it will clear itself up.

I am going back in 2 weeks for a check up scan :)


----------



## GlassPeony

Yay Laura, I'm glad everything was ok!


----------



## momofone08

Brenn09- I have moved your dates to the 7th. So glad your scan went well. 

LauraLoo- I am so glad you were able to see bub and the sac. that is great news!! 

GlassPeony- I have added you the front page! Congrats on your :bfp:

Apple_20- I am super bloated too. I am going to invest in a few pairs of pants this weekend. I gave all of my maternity clothes to a friend after having my last and she sold my clothes to a consignment store. :growlmad: so I guess I need to go buy it all again. 

AFM- My scan is tomorrow!!!! :happydance: I am 7 weeks today!!!!! My DD #2 will be one on Sunday. We purchased her presents and the decorations yesterday. She is attached to this Tinker Bell doll of her sisters, so that is the theme we chose for her. I had AWFUL morning sickness yesterday. I had to get off the phone at work several times. I am sure everyone is starting to be aware lol.


----------



## sunenihs

I haven't brought myself to buy maternity pants yet, especially since I feel bloated by most my pants still fit fine. I've been using the rubber band on a couple pair though! Maybe that will help you as short term fix :)


----------



## kksy9b

I'm definitely rocking the rubber band method today as well! I don't per say feel bloated but when you compare this weeks photo to last week..goodness gracious! Lol. And I'm doing my own little happy dance because so far today no nausea! It was ALL day yesterday and all night so a small break is fine with me :)

Ooh! Good luck with your scan tomorrow!! That's so exciting!!


----------



## bw9522

Well ladies Unfortunatly it looks like I am gonna have angel baby. Started bleeding just like start of AF and cramping. Waiting at hospital to be seen but not feelin hopefull


----------



## momofone08

bw9522 said:


> Well ladies Unfortunatly it looks like I am gonna have angel baby. Started bleeding just like start of AF and cramping. Waiting at hospital to be seen but not feelin hopefull

I am so sorry to hear this. Please keep us updated. :hugs:


----------



## kksy9b

bw9522 said:


> Well ladies Unfortunatly it looks like I am gonna have angel baby. Started bleeding just like start of AF and cramping. Waiting at hospital to be seen but not feelin hopefull

:hugs::hugs: I am so sorry. My thoughts are with you


----------



## Tynmeg

Aw, :( I send you strength and FX that everything is ok.


----------



## staceyg

Sending :hugs:


----------



## bw9522

Hi all thank you all for thinking of me. Had scan and baby measuring bang on my date and heart beating away. They said it looked like a blood clot coming away. Sorry bout my previous post being so negative but I really thought it was gonna be bad news. Gotta rest and monitor bleeding.


----------



## Tynmeg

Oh wonderful news! YAY! Get some rest.


----------



## GlassPeony

Oh wow! Sucks that it started so scary but I'm glad everything is looking okay!! Don't have to apologize for being freaked out or sad! :hugs:


----------



## little moomin

How frightening for you, i hope everything stays put now and you get plenty of rest x x x


----------



## kksy9b

BW- so happy to hear that baby is okay. I hope you can rest up and be back on your feet soon


----------



## snowywarren

wow you poor thing nothing more frightening hope thats it and its smooth sailing from here on :) so glad you seen the heart


----------



## momofone08

that's great news that baby is okay. Get lots of rest. Keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## staceyg

So glad everything's ok :D


----------



## KjConard

What a scary experience! I am so happy your little one is okay!


----------



## apple_20

Im glad to hear you baby is okay. it gives me a little hope.

I have the same problem bleeding since yesterday morning. going to early pregnancy unit this morning hopefully they will scan. i dont hold out much hope because its just the same as last time I mc and my nausea has gone plus camps. the feeling of limbo is the worst I should know either way by this afternoon.


----------



## pinklizzy

bw9522- so glad to hear everything is ok, must've been so scary :hugs:

Apple-keeping everything crossed for you :hugs:

It's my day off today and I'm so glad! I think we should be able to take 'pre-maternity' leave for these first few months, working is so tough at the moment, if I'm not feeling sick or dizzy I just feel like I need to sleep! I'm working this Saturday too :sleep:


----------



## LauraLoo1612

Bless you you poor thing! Glad everything was okay with the baby! Make sure you rest yourself.


----------



## MamaPeaches

Hi ladies! After quite a few months trying we are due with baby #5 on April 24th! I'm excited to get to know all you ladies! My first sign was a bit of ms already. It seems to have gotten worse with each baby so I'm hoping its not horrible this time around.


----------



## bigbetty

Hello lovely ladies! Can I join in the fun?

I'm expecting baby #2 on the 17th of April


----------



## GlassPeony

Good luck apple, I hope things are ok.

I had an absolutely crazy dream last night about my high school boyfriend. It was super vivid and wtf brain!


----------



## Reno

had a touch of pink mucus when i wiped this morning, but none since so not worried! Had bleeding at 7 weeks with DS and it was cervical erosion so i guess i can expect that again this time! Gradually feeling sicker and sicker as the days go by!


----------



## momofone08

Congrats to the new ladies, I have added you to the front. 

Apple_20- I am keeping you in my thoughts. Hoping all turns out well. 

I had my ultrasound today! I am actually 6+1 instead of 7+1. I usually have a 32-36 day cycle, so the dr's aren't worried about the change. Baby is now due April 8th instead of the 2nd. The heartbeat was beating away at 126 bpm. :happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130815_085124.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Tynmeg

YAY!!! So exciting! I go tomorrow, and I'm half nervous and half excited!


----------



## Tynmeg

Apple - That's scary, I hope everything is ok.


----------



## kksy9b

Momofone- that is so wonderful!! 

3 more weeks to the scan for me...halfway through my wait!


----------



## apple_20

I'm afraid its bad news empty sac seen. They will repeat bloods as procedure but I know my dates.

Goodbye and good luck x


----------



## kksy9b

:hugs::hugs: I am so sorry apple. My thoughts and prayers go out to you


----------



## Tynmeg

:( sorry Apple, sending hugs.


----------



## momofone08

I am so sorry apple! :hugs:


----------



## KjConard

Oh Apple, I am so sorry. Thinking of you hon. :(


----------



## pinklizzy

So sorry Apple :cry: Sending big big hugs x


----------



## SazzleR

Hi ladies :wave: 

Can I join you? Had a few :bfp: this week but wanted to wait til today when AF was due to make doubly sure :haha: I am due on either the 22nd (on LMP), the 24th (on LMP with adjusted cycle length) or 26th (on ovulation date). So let's go with the middle date of 24th until my dating scan tells me officially :)

Looking forward to getting to know you all! I was an April Sweetpea in 2011 & still regularly catch up with my fellow April mummies from then so hope to make some virtual friends this time as well :)


----------



## hope4rainbow

apple- I know that pain, my heart goes to you. I'm so sorry to hear this. :hugs:

bw9522- So sorry you had that scare, glad to hear things are looking good!

MamaPeaches, bigbetty, and SazzleR- Welcome, so happy you are joining us!

GlassPeony- I had a crazy dream last night, too! It was that I helped a woman steal a baby off an airplane. I woke up so ashamed! Where did that come from??

momofone- Lovely news, congratulations!!

Tynmeg- Best of luck tomorrow, can't wait to see your little one's pic!


----------



## LauraLoo1612

Apple I'm so sorry. :(


----------



## snowywarren

Sorry to hear Apple :cry:

Welcome sazzleR :hi: I'm hoping we all become great friends and support :thumbup:


----------



## LauraLoo1612

SazzleR said:


> Hi ladies :wave:
> 
> Can I join you? Had a few :bfp: this week but wanted to wait til today when AF was due to make doubly sure :haha: I am due on either the 22nd (on LMP), the 24th (on LMP with adjusted cycle length) or 26th (on ovulation date). So let's go with the middle date of 24th until my dating scan tells me officially :)
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know you all! I was an April Sweetpea in 2011 & still regularly catch up with my fellow April mummies from then so hope to make some virtual friends this time as well :)

Welcome :happydance:


----------



## momofone08

Welcome SazzleR! You are our 50th mommy! :happydance:


----------



## SazzleR

Aw am I?! How exciting! April is a busy month!


----------



## bw9522

Apple so so sorry thinking of you :hugs:

Welcome new ladies


----------



## MamaPeaches

I'm so sorry Apple :cry: my thoughts and prayers are with you. 

Is anyone feeling the fight of exhaustion yet? I don't think I've ever felt this exhausted this early before. I feel like I could fall asleep standing up. And is anyone else waiting to announce your pregnancy until the 2nd tri? Me and Hubby have decided to keep it between us just because, expect for my mom, I had to tell her :)


----------



## SazzleR

MamaPeaches - I am! And like you, I definitely didn't feel it so early last time. It was more 6 weeks. I'm only 4w 1d like you. I've just had a 2hr nap! I'm dreading going back to work in September (I'm a teacher). Not quite sure how I'll get through it :( Last time, I'd come home & nap then get up to eat & work then go back to bed. That's not an option with a toddler to look after. It worries me! Think I'll just have to make sure our weekends are free & stock up on sleep then.


----------



## Amcolecchi

hey ladies!! I would love to join! I am do April 16th :) I had an ectopic 3 months ago so this baby is definitely a miracle baby!!


----------



## MamaPeaches

Amcolecchi- Hi, welcome! Congrats on your miracle baby! 

SazzleR- I hope it eases up soon! This morning it took me hours to really wake up. It's much harder to nap with little ones running around! Luckily I no longer work, I know how hard that can be. We should be due date buddies!


----------



## SazzleR

MamaPeaches - you're on! Due date buddies :)


----------



## GlassPeony

Exhaustion is one of the only consistent symptoms I have, ha! I took a two hour nap today and still feel tired.


----------



## Tynmeg

Welcome and congrats to the new Moms!

I went for my first scan today. The heartbeat was 152 and I got see the lil one! I have a Dr appt on Monday to get all the results. Definitely an awesome day! :)


----------



## kksy9b

Tynmeg- so happy that you saw a healthy heartbeat and baby!!


----------



## bigbetty

I'm finding this pregnancy so different from last time already! The extreme tiredness is the same but I've not had any morning sickness yet - I had it right from the day after my bfp last time and it continued throughout my whole pregnancy. I feel a little queasy when I'm hungry so as long as I graze constantly I'm fine lol. Last time my appetite disappeared and when I felt sick couldn't stomach anything so it's nice to be able to eat normally


----------



## hope4rainbow

Tynmeg said:


> Welcome and congrats to the new Moms!
> 
> I went for my first scan today. The heartbeat was 152 and I got see the lil one! I have a Dr appt on Monday to get all the results. Definitely an awesome day! :)

Wonderful news, congratulations!!!


----------



## pinklizzy

:hi: to everybody new!
I became an auntie for the second time this morning, a gorgeous nephew weighing a not so little 8lb 13oz! Just back from visiting them in hospital, soo broody!
I've got my early private scan tomorrow, suddenly feeling very nervous about it :-( At least it's nice and early at 9.30am so won't have to spend too much time waiting and worrying.
Hope everyone has had a good weekend x


----------



## PandaMao

Hi ladies. I'm not completely sure how far along I am yet. I wasn't paying attention to any symptoms this month. In fact, I'm pretty sure I ovulated after I normally would have had a visit from AF. I think I'm just over 5 weeks right now. My best educated guess for my due date is April 19th. I'll know more after my first doctor's appointment I think. This Will be baby #1 for hubby and me. We tried for just under 2 years.


----------



## little moomin

congratulations panda :D


----------



## jrowenj

Hi! Got my bfp 10 days ago!!! I think I am due around April 16th!!


----------



## Reno

GlassPeony said:


> Exhaustion is one of the only consistent symptoms I have, ha! I took a two hour nap today and still feel tired.

This is me! I lay in until 11am on saturday (thanks to DH taking LO out) - i had planned to get up and do housework and even when i got up at 11am (after 12 hours sleep), I wanted to go back to bed!

I was feeling nauseouos 24/7 at the stage with DS, so I am just glad for every day that I feel well!


----------



## LauraLoo1612

Reno said:


> GlassPeony said:
> 
> 
> Exhaustion is one of the only consistent symptoms I have, ha! I took a two hour nap today and still feel tired.
> 
> This is me! I lay in until 11am on saturday (thanks to DH taking LO out) - i had planned to get up and do housework and even when i got up at 11am (after 12 hours sleep), I wanted to go back to bed!
> 
> I was feeling nauseouos 24/7 at the stage with DS, so I am just glad for every day that I feel well!Click to expand...

I'm feeling the nausea good and hard at the moment!


----------



## imaginary8x

Just got my :bfp: today should be due around 24th April. :)


----------



## Amcolecchi

Congrats to all the new BFP's!!!!

Tynmeg-How exciting!!! Congrats!!!! I go this Friday for my first ultrasound and I will be 6w2d and I am praying to see the baby and the heartbeat!! Last time I went back in May, we found my pregnancy was ectopic, so this time I am praying the little bean is in the right place!! Congrats again!!!


----------



## Reno

LauraLoo1612 said:


> Reno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GlassPeony said:
> 
> 
> Exhaustion is one of the only consistent symptoms I have, ha! I took a two hour nap today and still feel tired.
> 
> This is me! I lay in until 11am on saturday (thanks to DH taking LO out) - i had planned to get up and do housework and even when i got up at 11am (after 12 hours sleep), I wanted to go back to bed!
> 
> I was feeling nauseouos 24/7 at the stage with DS, so I am just glad for every day that I feel well!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm feeling the nausea good and hard at the moment!Click to expand...

eeek i am expecting it to hit like a tonne of brick any day now!


----------



## Tynmeg

Amcolecchi said:


> Congrats to all the new BFP's!!!!
> 
> Tynmeg-How exciting!!! Congrats!!!! I go this Friday for my first ultrasound and I will be 6w2d and I am praying to see the baby and the heartbeat!! Last time I went back in May, we found my pregnancy was ectopic, so this time I am praying the little bean is in the right place!! Congrats again!!!

Thank you! It was really exciting and a relief. I go today to the Dr to find out all the results. Fx for you for this Friday. Sending lots of positive vibes. I hope you get to see the flickering of the heart. It is amazing!


----------



## momofone08

Congratulations and welcome to all the new mommies! 

My daughter started Kindergarten this morning and my second daughter turned 1 yesterday. What an emotional two days for me. I started my second degree today and am sure I will be exhausted. Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## SazzleR

Congrats to the new :bfp: :wave:

I'm really suffering with the tiredness :cry: Had a 2 hour nap today & still feel wiped out. Two more weeks of DH & I being off work then there'll be no naps which concerns me :(


----------



## kksy9b

Hi ladies! Hope you all are doing well and congrats to the new Mama's to the thread!

Has anyone had any luck trying to combat MS? I'm trying to eat small frequent meals throughout the day and its just not working anymore. My mom suggested ginger ale and saltines so trying that next...but does anyone else have suggestions?


----------



## SazzleR

I don't suffer with MS, thankfully, but my sister is currently 8 weeks ahead of me & is suffering badly :( Someone told her to try Preggie Pops so she ordered some on Amazon. They haven't arrived yet but could be worth a try?


----------



## FarmersWife5

Im having basically all day sickness... not just in the morning. Its awful.. What are preggie pops? Never heard of them, but willing to try anything.


----------



## kksy9b

I was looking into those on amazon but didn't order because the MS didn't seem so bad...2 weeks later it is non stop pretty much so I think I'll check them out again!

Farmerswife- they are hard candies/ lozenges that are supposed to help relieve MS


----------



## PandaMao

Preggie pops are also available at baby's r us. I picked some up for when I'm at work and can't get to any food. Haven't tried them yet, but I hope they work.


----------



## LauraLoo1612

Ohh I might give them a try :D


----------



## Reno

so im away on holiday (half business/half leisure) from 12w1d - 14w+4d, but i can't see the midwife until 9w1d, so i probably wouldn't get the 12week scan before going away. phoned the maternity unit today and they told me to get a referal from a doctor asap, but I phoned up the GP and they've no docs appointments until I'd be 9w+4d! The midwife is only in on fridays so going to try and get her fri morning to see if she'll send off the referal before she sees me! fingers crossed! I'd hate to not see LO until 15w+! Saw DSs HB at 7 weeks last time after a bleed, and it was nice to get the reassurance! Still not feeling any particular symptoms, but i just keep telling myself I AM pregnant cos my period isnt here!


----------



## Amcolecchi

My best friend just had a baby and said that preggie pops work but they aren't worth the money, She said any sugary snack or lollipop will do! Also, ginger ale helped her a ton!! She had MS throughout her entire pregnancy! Good luck hun!


----------



## MamaPeaches

For morning sickness go to almost any health store and buy a sea band (Walgreens, cvs drugstore, ect) they are used for motion sickness. They are just wrist braclets that put pressure on a certain pressure point and it works! My ms is just now starting to kick in and the band helps so much! Definitely recommended it to anyone! I linked them so you know what they look like.
https://m.walgreens.com/mt/www.walgreens.com/store/c/sea-band-wristband/ID=prod2662944-product


----------



## morganwhite7

Hey guys, thought I'd stop in and say hello since I'm sure I'll talk to some of you along my journey! I am due April 30th, we conceived the same day a year later. So still a bit in shock.. But 1st scan Sept. 1st!!!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Morgan-Yayyy congrats girl!! Hopefully that scan will be here before you know it!


----------



## morganwhite7

Oh my goodness I know.. I can't believe I have to wait a whole MONTH!! But I'm glad I'll be further along when we get to see what's inside.. hopefully a nice healthy, cozy, happy bean :)


----------



## Amcolecchi

Will you be 6 weeks then? I go this Friday and I will be 6w2d..last u/s last time I was pregnant showed the ectopic...so I am legitimately freaking out!


----------



## PandaMao

I finally got a hold of my doctor yesterday, but I won't get to see my little one until the 13th of next month. I had to find an appointment to work around hubby 's 3rd shift schedule. He's off on Friday and the next open Friday appointment is then. It'll be kind of nice to wait that long since it will look more like a baby, but I know I'm going to be super worried until then. If I'm right on my days I will be 8+6.


----------



## morganwhite7

Oh my! No I will be SEVEN weeks!! I am truly mortified to go also.. I am hoping my MS is a good sign at least. Just putting these 2 weeks in God's hands!


----------



## hope4rainbow

Welcome, ladies!

So many scans coming up, can't wait to hear all the good news!!! 

I'll have to try the motion sickness bracelet. 

Does anyone else have a random day or part of day where their sickness will subside? I get so scared every time I have a break from sickness, but am so wiped out when it shows back up. Could we all be done with the first trimester, please?


----------



## bw9522

I'm have nausea constantly. Nothing I eat or drinks help. On the + side had private scan on sat and bubba was doing well. Bleeding has now stopped and she said that blood clot looked almost all gone.


----------



## RaeChay

My ms is like this: im basically ok unless I get too hungry, or if I eat a normal-sized meal (have had to eat very small meals with snacks in between if hungry). I had a really bad day Sunday (omg and the smell of windex!! cannot handle it!) but for the most part nausea has been manageable. Sour jolly ranchers took it away pretty quickly today.


----------



## bookworm0901

Hello, I'm brand-new, growing an April Flower! Due April 10.

Here's a short background: 
DH and I got pregnant in June with baby number 2, but at 5 weeks pregnant, we lost the baby. :( Surprisingly, before I even had AF we were somehow pregnant again! However, I didn't know what my dates were since I hadn't had a period since before the mc. 

Today I went for a dating scan and was given April 10 as my due date! Here is a pic of my little bean at 6 weeks 5 days- Heartbeat is 119, which seems low but the US tech said it's low because of how small the baby is and in a few weeks it will reach it's peak! 

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q575/Ashleigh_Smith8412/8F9C6BA1-9276-4057-98FE-DFA7BCE1D235-7366-0000078CB59FCE9D_zps3b93aafc.jpg


----------



## morganwhite7

Bookworm- What an awesome story! And cute little bean.. I can't wait for my scan, I'm due 20 days after you :)


----------



## morganwhite7

.


----------



## morganwhite7

Guys how do I get the April Flowers in my siggy?? I can't figure it out! :/

UPDATE- Sorry nm, I found it on the first page, thanks!!

I'm due the 30th too, btw :)


----------



## Amcolecchi

Book- Awww so cute!!! That is so awesome!!!! I hope when I go Friday for my u/s I get to see that too!


----------



## steatite

Hi everyone, I'm due on the 28th April with our first.

Congratulations to all!


----------



## morganwhite7

Yay congrats, 2 days ahead of me!! :)


----------



## momofone08

Congratulations to all the new ladies! I have updated our front page. So wonderful to hear so many babies scans.

I have been feeling a little better since yesterday. Still not perfect, but not as nauseated as I was the two weeks before. Kinds weird. I have my next scan on the 18th of September for the nuchal translucency. I have to do my gestational diabetes test that day already because I have pcos and am overweight, not looking forward to that nasty juice. How are you all feeling?


----------



## amanda111308

Hi there I am due April 25th!! Can I join you??? This is baby #2 for me!!


----------



## kksy9b

Congrats to all the new Mama's joining us!!

Tried ginger ale yesterday to help combat MS and it worked! Didn't hold it off all day but long enough to get some relief from it! :happydance:


----------



## fdcsw126

Our EDD is April 23rd with our first so excited for our first appointment on OH's birthday 9/16 I will be 8w5d


----------



## morganwhite7

6 days behind you fdcsw!!!


----------



## fdcsw126

Yay!!! whens your first appointment Morgan?


----------



## morganwhite7

Sept 10th, I'll be exactly 7 weeks!!! I am so nervous, anxious, and excited- a month is such a long time to wait!! I'm glad there will be something significant for us to see though when I go, that will be so fun! Oh I am just the happiest girl ever, if you can't tell.

BFPs are the best.. lol :)


----------



## fdcsw126

Lol me too so happy and cant wait, our first appointment isnt until the 16th i will be 8w5d then and it cant come soon enough


----------



## PandaMao

I'm in the same boat as you ladies. I don't want to wait almost a month, but I know the wait will be worth it. My scan will be 9/13 and I'll be 8+6 if I got my dates right.


----------



## Amcolecchi

What does team yellow mean?


----------



## tattlebaby

Hi ladies,

Can I join you?!!! DH and I are so excited that we're finally Pregnant!!!! :happydance:. At my u/s yesterday I was given a due date of April 14th! They said I'm anywhere between 5w6d and 6w1d. Praying that what would be our first baby pulls through for us now. Btw..nausea has def. kicked in...it sucks!..but oh so worth it...i know. Good Luck to you all!!! How do I get my April Flowers?! Can't figure it out for my life..haha.


----------



## kksy9b

Amcolecchi- team yellow means you're not going to find out gender until baby is born

Tattlebaby- congratulations and welcome! You can find the code for the April flowers on the front page right above the due date list


----------



## snowywarren

Yes I'm defo team yellow.. I was first time round but the doctor just blurted out "you know your having a boy" I was floored cause I couldn't unknow it, then I'd to keep it to myself for 9 weeks praying I wouldn't slip and let spill it was awful.. This time I want the surprise I want to see how hubby felt when DS was born


----------



## SazzleR

Oh my gosh, snowywarren, that's awful of the doctor! I hope you complained! I would have!

:hugs: to those who are suffering with MS. 

:wave: to the new BFPs.


----------



## sunenihs

I read that having sciatic nerve pain is one of those pesky side effects of pregnancy. Wouldn't you know it, I'm already starting to feel it just a little in my lower left side, just between my hip and butt area. It's not to the point where it shoots down my leg, I'm hoping it won't get to that point, but I can feel it every so often.

I read it's most common in the 2nd and 3rd trimester, but I'm only 8 weeks along!

Anyone experience this in previous pregnancies, or heard of it this early? My first appointment is in 2 weeks from today, so I will have to wait until then to ask.

The April Flowers group is getting so big, it's so exciting!! Congrats to everyone!! :dance:


----------



## PandaMao

I wondered what team yellow meant as well. If yellow means you're not finding out does green mean you are? If that's the case I am team green all the way. I am such an impatient person as it so I can't imagine waiting any longer than I absolutely have to to find out. Also, I like being prepared so knowing the sex ahead of time will help me out. I'm ok with gender neutral stuff to a point, but if I end up with a girl I know I'll want to buy all sorts of cute girly stuff. I'd be happy with a boy, but I'm definitely leaning girl.


----------



## GlassPeony

sunenihs said:


> I read that having sciatic nerve pain is one of those pesky side effects of pregnancy. Wouldn't you know it, I'm already starting to feel it just a little in my lower left side, just between my hip and butt area. It's not to the point where it shoots down my leg, I'm hoping it won't get to that point, but I can feel it every so often.
> 
> I read it's most common in the 2nd and 3rd trimester, but I'm only 8 weeks along!
> 
> Anyone experience this in previous pregnancies, or heard of it this early? My first appointment is in 2 weeks from today, so I will have to wait until then to ask.
> 
> The April Flowers group is getting so big, it's so exciting!! Congrats to everyone!! :dance:

I get sciatic nerve pain as it is but I've gotten it more frequently since finding out I'm pregnant. I'm a bit nervous and plan to bring it up at my first appt at 8 weeks, 4 days. 

Worst case scenario, I need to scale back or leave my job (I work on my feet) but my work is more for my sanity than any actual needed income for our family.. so yeah.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Hahaha I am going to find out too...I want to decorate the nursery hahaha!!! But props to all you ladies who hold out, I couldn't do it!! Tomorrow is my ultrasound!!! So excited/nervous!! Last time I went for my ultrasound they found it was ectopic so I am soooo hoping tomorrow when I go there is a baby in there and his/her heart is beating!!!


----------



## Reno

We will find out too! Our hospital is the opposite...not only do they refuse to tell you the gender, they refuse to give you a potty shot to have a look for yourself! We paid £99 for a gender scan with DS, and the same place now offers a quick gender scan for £39, so looking forward to that! Just can't wait to get 12 week scan out of the way!


----------



## morganwhite7

Sunenihs- I am starting to have awful sciatic nerve pain too.. It sucks!!

And ladies I'm so excited to get to know all of you on our journeys, I am so happy to finally be here! And stillll can't wait for my scan.. The countdown has begun, I've got 19 days to go until I can see what's going on in there!!!


----------



## steatite

I was strongly team yellow, but when I brought it up with DH he immediately said he would want to know. Knowing will help him to feel more connected to the baby because it will help him to imagine a real person in there. So we will be team green! I feel pleased that DH got to make this decision, because I can only imagine how scary it must feel to have absolutely no control over how 50% of his DNA develops and gets released into the world...


----------



## morganwhite7

Hey you guys are making me consider team yellow.. I have never even thought about it.. But that would be such an amazing surprise! Hmmm.. may talk to hubby abt that one later! :)


----------



## RaeChay

Team yellow for us too. We're also not revealing names (we've chosen one for boy or girl already, we've known for months) until baby's birthday.


----------



## imaginary8x

I'm also sticking with team yellow. :)


----------



## pinklizzy

We're team yellow too, we didn't find out last time either x


----------



## staceyg

We're going to be team yellow too. It really annoyed everyone last time that we didn't know! Lol


----------



## momofone08

You ladies have so much patience. I can barely wait for 20 weeks how the heck you all wait to birth amazes me. lol. I wish I had your patience.


----------



## sunenihs

I definitely have to know what the gender is.. I want to decorate the nursery and pick out some cute girl outfits if that's what it turns out to be!

I'm a little sad now.. I see everyone here getting scans done and hearing the heartbeat. I called my doc yesterday to see what to expect at my first appointment (which I will be 10 weeks by then)

NO scan, NO heartbeat check :( Is that just the US healthcare system at work, or just my doctor? I've heard from others I won't get an ultrasound until 14-16 weeks. I'm so very disappointed! It won't feel real to me until I hear a heartbeat!


----------



## momofone08

sunenihs said:


> I definitely have to know what the gender is.. I want to decorate the nursery and pick out some cute girl outfits if that's what it turns out to be!
> 
> I'm a little sad now.. I see everyone here getting scans done and hearing the heartbeat. I called my doc yesterday to see what to expect at my first appointment (which I will be 10 weeks by then)
> 
> NO scan, NO heartbeat check :( Is that just the US healthcare system at work, or just my doctor? I've heard from others I won't get an ultrasound until 14-16 weeks. I'm so very disappointed! It won't feel real to me until I hear a heartbeat!

Where do you live? I live in Colorado and it is standard to get a scan at the first appointment for viability and dating. They actually call it a viability scan. The 12 week scan is for the nuchal translucency and is optional here in CO. The next one is at 20 weeks to check the babies anatomy and sometimes you get one around 35/36 for weight. That last one is only when they have a reason though.


----------



## sunenihs

momofone08 said:


> sunenihs said:
> 
> 
> I definitely have to know what the gender is.. I want to decorate the nursery and pick out some cute girl outfits if that's what it turns out to be!
> 
> I'm a little sad now.. I see everyone here getting scans done and hearing the heartbeat. I called my doc yesterday to see what to expect at my first appointment (which I will be 10 weeks by then)
> 
> NO scan, NO heartbeat check :( Is that just the US healthcare system at work, or just my doctor? I've heard from others I won't get an ultrasound until 14-16 weeks. I'm so very disappointed! It won't feel real to me until I hear a heartbeat!
> 
> Where do you live? I live in Colorado and it is standard to get a scan at the first appointment for viability and dating. They actually call it a viability scan. The 12 week scan is for the nuchal translucency and is optional here in CO. The next one is at 20 weeks to check the babies anatomy and sometimes you get one around 35/36 for weight. That last one is only when they have a reason though.Click to expand...

I live in Wisconsin, and work in Minnesota. My MN co-workers told me they never got a scan on their first visit and I don't know anyone that I've yet talked to about WI standards of practice but apparently they are similar. I will ask about it, the worst they can say is no, right?


----------



## kksy9b

That's really strange sunenihs. I'm in MO..I was told it would depend on what insurance covers if I would have an US at first appointment (I'll be 10+2) but that at EVERY appointment they would do a heartbeat check. Definitely talk with the doctor. Like you said...the worst they can say is no. I would also call around to other practices and see if its standard procedure in your area or if its just that office.


----------



## fdcsw126

We are definitely finding out, oh told me after our bfp that he needed to know what it was lol......sunenihs that sucks about your dr, our 1st appt we will get a scan and hear the heartbeat and we are in ca, I would definitely check with other practices and see what they say


----------



## morganwhite7

Yeah no matter what there are places that will do scans for ladies who don't have insurance. It may cost $50 (ours is free, for proof of preg to apply for medicaid) but nothing more I'm sure.

I would check into it, bc the last thing you'd want is to NOT go when you could have. Look up some women's health centers, bet they could get you in THIS WEEK! By law there have to be some in your area!


----------



## Sarah lo

Hi girls can I join please? I've only just found this thread lol 

I think I'm due april 23rd 

Xx


----------



## morganwhite7

Congrats Sarah! I'm sure we will all be much closer soon enough!! ;)


----------



## bookworm0901

I'm in OK and I got my scan right away for dating purposes after a miscarriage. But with my son I also got a scan right away because they thought he was twins when doing the internal check/pap. So with a normal pregnancy where they don't suspect twins, I'm not sure if they would do a viability scan here or not. 

With my son I bought my own Doppler for reassurance before I felt him move and I listened to his heart for about 3 seconds a day, just for a quick reassurance.


----------



## steatite

My local hospital policy is no scan until 12 weeks unless you're deemed high risk. They're really low-interference on the whole pregnancy and birth thing unless there's a pre-existing medical concern, which is good on the one hand but on the other hand I REALLY want to have an early scan and know things are happening in there!

Waiting is the worst. I thought 2 weeks was difficult and I didn't even last that (tested at 12dpo). :dohh:

Welcome Sarah!


----------



## fdcsw126

How is everyone doing? MS kick in for anyone? I am just waiting for it to kick in for me, have had all day nausea for days, had nausea since right before our bfp but it has been an all day thing since Sunday or Monday.


----------



## morganwhite7

I was just researching and it seems in MS-prone ladies it starts between 5.5-6 weeks. I'm sure mine will be full blown by then! Just a bit queasy when I'm hungry now though..


----------



## steatite

Nothing for me so far. My symptoms get worse in the evening, and I tend to feel a bit dizzy and faint from around 8pm, but no nausea so far. Waiting for the ms to hit in the next couple of weeks...

Edit: The one really annoying pregnancy symptom I have at the moment is how oily my hair is getting! I usually wash it every other day and it still looks good on day 2, but now it's lank by about 10am! Feels so gross, but I don't want to start washing it more in case that overstimulates the oil glands. I guess the first trimester isn't supposed to be about glowing.


----------



## Sarah lo

No MS for me just yet either. Weird to think in a week or two the majority of us will be suffering though :haha: 

I haven't had any major symptoms so far really. Bit of trouble sleeping, bit of heartburn, little bit more tired than usual. I seem to run out of energy by about 6pm but I'm finding if I go to the gym and do a class I wake up and feel better :)


----------



## bookworm0901

I had waves of on and off nausea for a couple of weeks but the real MS hit HARD yesterday. :( I was throwing up, sooooo dizzy, everything was spinning, dinner cooking was making everything 100 times worse. My son went down for a nap yesterday afternoon and I took it with him and woke up feeling even worse. I couldn't even feed him dinner (would have done it if I had to but my mom offered). It lasted all evening. I woke up feeling better this morning but its only noon and I'm back to nauseous and gross. 

I had ms with my son but I can't remember a single day as bad as yesterday was. But with my son I had a lot of downtime to lie around and hang my head over the toilet, whereas now I have him to look after and it's HARD. He's the best thing in my life and I wouldn't trade him for anything but I'm a little envious of those of you getting to experience a first pregnancy with no obligations. Enjoy it, there's nothing like it. :)


----------



## fdcsw126

Ya I always find that going to the gym keeps me more energized, I have only been twice since Friday when I typically go 5x a week but in the am. OH and my mother (who has been in the fitness industry for years) are both telling me I need to take it easy, so with OH gone I have been sleeping in the am, and missing my gym time going to try and go around 4 though today as I miss it and am feeling really lazy.

I have had a bit of light headedness, nausea, extremely tired and headaches (i believe is due to cutting back on caffeine) and things just taste different


----------



## Amcolecchi

OMG I was currently training for a half-marathon, my DH and I are runners but since I had an ectopic pregnancy before I was afraid to run and it sucks! I see him get up in the morning to run (don't miss that) but do miss running! But honestly I have been SOO TIRED that I don't think I could run my 10 miles a day lol! Instead I walk, yoga and I have a pregnancy workout video..I don't do it everyday though..somedays I need sleep!


----------



## SazzleR

Sarah lo said:


> Hi girls can I join please? I've only just found this thread lol
> 
> I think I'm due april 23rd
> 
> Xx

Hi Sarah! :wave: :)

We were :yellow: last time but I'd like to find out this time. I reeeaaallly want a girl :blush: so would like to know to get my head around it if I'm destined to be the mum of 2 boys iykwim. DH isn't sure about finding out though so we'll have to see. 

I've made myself go to the gym twice this week as normal & it does energise you. Struggling with the tiredness :( A toddler that STTN might help :dohh:

I had my booking appointment today :) Feels much more real now! The MW told me something odd though... Because Rex was over 4kg, I may have to have additional growth scans later on. I've never heard of that before! Has anyone else encountered that? She actually put my EDD as 22nd but I'll leave my ticker as it is until my dating scan :)


----------



## baby25102011

Hi ladies :hi:

Newly pregnant and due 27th - 29th April (so I might be greedy and join a May group too :haha:)

This is my second and will probably stay team yellow.

Am feeling good, sore boobs, tiny feelings of sickness now and then and maye a little more tired? Just want this early part to be over with so we can enjoy the pregnancy :flower:


:kiss:

Would love to see people's tests to compare as I have a window of about a week that i OV'd and want to know how far I am :haha:





SazzleR said:


> Sarah lo said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls can I join please? I've only just found this thread lol
> 
> I think I'm due april 23rd
> 
> Xx
> 
> Hi Sarah! :wave: :)
> 
> We were :yellow: last time but I'd like to find out this time. I reeeaaallly want a girl :blush: so would like to know to get my head around it if I'm destined to be the mum of 2 boys iykwim. DH isn't sure about finding out though so we'll have to see.
> 
> I've made myself go to the gym twice this week as normal & it does energise you. Struggling with the tiredness :( A toddler that STTN might help :dohh:
> 
> I had my booking appointment today :) Feels much more real now! *The MW told me something odd though... Because Rex was over 4kg, I may have to have additional growth scans later on. I've never heard of that before! Has anyone else encountered that?* She actually put my EDD as 22nd but I'll leave my ticker as it is until my dating scan :)Click to expand...

My first baby was 7lbs 10oz (so not massive but I've small frame) don't know what that converts to in kg... OH aunty who is a midwife told me that if I were to get pregnant again they may want to monitor baby's weight as my daughter got stuck and got shoulder dyspraxia (sp?) and had to do a few check ups once she was a few weeks/ months.

:flower:


----------



## SazzleR

Thanks for that info baby25102011 :) I had a straightforward delivery though so no idea why they would want to monitor me? I'm not exactly small myself :blush: so I must just produce big babies :haha: Congrats on your pregnancy after such a long time TTC :flower:


----------



## baby25102011

SazzleR said:


> Thanks for that info baby25102011 :) I had a straightforward delivery though so no idea why they would want to monitor me? I'm not exactly small myself :blush: so I must just produce big babies :haha: Congrats on your pregnancy after such a long time TTC :flower:


No probs :flower:

Maybe just incase it happenes? Lol super babies :haha:

Thanks we were just starting to have IVF appts again so kinda glad it's happened and I didn't have to pay and go through all the needles!

:flower:


----------



## Sarah lo

SazzleR said:


> Sarah lo said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls can I join please? I've only just found this thread lol
> 
> I think I'm due april 23rd
> 
> Xx
> 
> Hi Sarah! :wave: :)
> 
> We were :yellow: last time but I'd like to find out this time. I reeeaaallly want a girl :blush: so would like to know to get my head around it if I'm destined to be the mum of 2 boys iykwim. DH isn't sure about finding out though so we'll have to see.
> 
> I've made myself go to the gym twice this week as normal & it does energise you. Struggling with the tiredness :( A toddler that STTN might help :dohh:
> 
> I had my booking appointment today :) Feels much more real now! The MW told me something odd though... Because Rex was over 4kg, I may have to have additional growth scans later on. I've never heard of that before! Has anyone else encountered that? She actually put my EDD as 22nd but I'll leave my ticker as it is until my dating scan :)Click to expand...

Sazzle! :hi: 

We're definitely :yellow: this time but I think I would be the same as you if we already had a boy. I always wanted a daughter and I have one so although I really want 2 little girls, I really don't mind if this one turns out to be a boy.

Olivia's sleep is horrendous at the minute, she's refusing to go to bed and stay there. I think its just a little phase/regression but I really hope she's over it by the time my tiredness kicks in :(


----------



## Tynmeg

8 weeks today! And I've been having mild to moderate AF cramping. It was scaring me at first and I even made a trip to the bathroom yesterday. This is my first so I really don't know what to expect. I did a little reading and from what I can tell cramping between 8-12 weeks is really normal as the uterus is stretching. I didn't read too much though cause I didn't want to get paranoid with all the stories. If any of you have something to add or share, please do. I'm not having any spotting, just the cramps.


----------



## baby25102011

Tynmeg said:


> 8 weeks today! And I've been having mild to moderate AF cramping. It was scaring me at first and I even made a trip to the bathroom yesterday. This is my first so I really don't know what to expect. I did a little reading and from what I can tell cramping between 8-12 weeks is really normal as the uterus is stretching. I didn't read too much though cause I didn't want to get paranoid with all the stories. If any of you have something to add or share, please do. I'm not having any spotting, just the cramps.

I had cramping a lot in my last pregnancy, not serve just mild/ moderate - from my experience it's very normal :flower:


----------



## PandaMao

I've been having cramping every day since I ovulated. I'm not sure if that's normal or not, but it was light cramping so I tried not to let it bother me. No spotting or anything. Today I actually didn't have it so that's been a relief.


----------



## kksy9b

I'm 8+2 and for the last two days I've also had moderate cramping in my lower abdomen. It's my first as well so I don't have a previous pregnancy to compare to, but from what I read, it's very normal and to be expected!


----------



## bigbetty

I'm out ladies - good luck to you all xxx


----------



## steatite

Bigbetty, I am so very sorry for your loss. My thoughts are with you.

Xxxx


----------



## momofone08

bigbetty said:


> I'm out ladies - good luck to you all xxx

I am so deeply sorry for your loss. I have lost 4, so if you ever need to vent I'm here. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sarah lo

bigbetty said:


> I'm out ladies - good luck to you all xxx

:hugs: I'm so sorry for your loss x


----------



## MissRhead

Hey! Im due 20th April which I didn't realise was Easter!! :) hope everyone's good x


----------



## morganwhite7

Hey ladies does anyone know if DECAF green tea is okay to drink in the 1st tri? I am ordering preggo tea as we speak but have been drinking this green tea for a while and just read something about how it's NOT good in pregnancy? Anyone know anything? BTW check these out, I like the Traditional Medicinals organic Pregnancy Tea, but EarthMama makes a bunch for pregnancy including Morning sickness, heartburn, Peace, and 3rd trimester teas! YUM!

https://www.traditionalmedicinals.com/product/pregnancy-reg-tea

https://www.earthmamaangelbaby.com/pregnancy/morning-wellness-tea.html


----------



## kksy9b

bigbetty said:


> I'm out ladies - good luck to you all xxx

:hugs::hugs: I am so very sorry for your loss. My thoughts are with you


----------



## momofone08

morganwhite7 said:


> Hey ladies does anyone know if DECAF green tea is okay to drink in the 1st tri? I am ordering preggo tea as we speak but have been drinking this green tea for a while and just read something about how it's NOT good in pregnancy? Anyone know anything? BTW check these out, I like the Traditional Medicinals organic Pregnancy Tea, but EarthMama makes a bunch for pregnancy including Morning sickness, heartburn, Peace, and 3rd trimester teas! YUM!
> 
> https://www.traditionalmedicinals.com/product/pregnancy-reg-tea
> 
> https://www.earthmamaangelbaby.com/pregnancy/morning-wellness-tea.html

I am definitely going to give those a try if they deliver to the US ( I saw that one is based in Canada. ) Thank you for this!


----------



## morganwhite7

You're welcome, I was so excited too! They have ALL the diff types of herbs preggo ladies need, all in one :)


----------



## Amcolecchi

Yes thank you!! I love tea and I don't know which kind to buy!!!!


----------



## Red Rose

Can I join? :flower: Only just found this group!

EDD is 16th April and will be our 2nd.


----------



## Reno

sorry for your loss Betty! :(


----------



## SazzleR

:hugs: Big Betty. Very sorry to hear your news.

I was in work today, interviewing students & took ecaf coffee along with me to have. The head of sixth form asked me straight away why I was having decaf :dohh: I just said I was being healthy & think she bought it! I did back up by having a salad at lunchtime when everyone else had huge sarnies!


----------



## PandaMao

bigbetty said:


> I'm out ladies - good luck to you all xxx

I'm do sorry for your loss. I can't even imagine what you're going through right now.


----------



## FarmersWife5

Hey ladies just wanted to update you with our first milestone. We had our first scan Tuesday! Baby measure just a few days later than we had thought, which is fine by me! They said everything looked great! Babys heart beat was 130 bpm. Such a big relief to see baby and heartbeat!! Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## bigbetty

Thank you all. I'm doing ok, keeping busy helps. Dh is off for a week now so we'll be having lots of lovely family time xxx


----------



## GlassPeony

I am enjoying a decaf machiatto. I plan to have some caffeine in pregnancy but not during the first tri.

I am getting so impatient for this month to be over! 

Betty, I'm sorry about your loss.


----------



## kksy9b

Great news farmerswife!! Glad baby is doing well!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Got my first ultrasound today!!!! Doctor says I am due April 19th according to the measurements!! :) Got to see the heartbeat and everything!!! So exciting!!


----------



## ece77

Hi ladies!
I found out yesterday that I am pregnant! But since I had a MC earlier this year I can only be "cautiously" happy. If everything goes fine I'll be due May 8th. But since there is still not a May group, I'd like to ask you something!
Do your pregnancy symptoms come and go? I know I am way too early even to have any symptoms but I was feeling much sicker yesterday. Today, just a mild nausea at best, and some AF-like cramps. So I freaked out, although I know it may not mean anything and even if it does, there is nothing I can do at such an early stage.
Still, I'd really like to hear from you.
H&H 9 (or 8) months...


----------



## RaeChay

ece77 said:


> Hi ladies!
> I found out yesterday that I am pregnant! But since I had a MC earlier this year I can only be "cautiously" happy. If everything goes fine I'll be due May 8th. But since there is still not a May group, I'd like to ask you something!
> Do your pregnancy symptoms come and go? I know I am way too early even to have any symptoms but I was feeling much sicker yesterday. Today, just a mild nausea at best, and some AF-like cramps. So I freaked out, although I know it may not mean anything and even if it does, there is nothing I can do at such an early stage.
> Still, I'd really like to hear from you.
> H&H 9 (or 8) months...

First, congrats!!
As far as your question goes, I can only speak for myself, but the only symptoms I had that early on were AF-feeling cramps, and being a little extra tired and thirsty. 
I didn't even start getting nausea until halfway through my sixth week. 
Fx for a sticky babe for you!!


----------



## RaeChay

Update- had an early ultrasound yesterday, babe measured 7+3 (which puts me ahead 4 days! Yay). HB of 149/min. HCG of 63,500 - Doc says everything is looking good:)


----------



## Tynmeg

FarmersWife5 said:


> Hey ladies just wanted to update you with our first milestone. We had our first scan Tuesday! Baby measure just a few days later than we had thought, which is fine by me! They said everything looked great! Babys heart beat was 130 bpm. Such a big relief to see baby and heartbeat!! Hope everyone is doing well.

Oh that's wonderful! Congratulations!


----------



## Tynmeg

RaeChay said:


> Update- had an early ultrasound yesterday, babe measured 7+3 (which puts me ahead 4 days! Yay). HB of 149/min. HCG of 63,500 - Doc says everything is looking good:)

Congratulations! Such a relief to see that little flicker of the heart.


----------



## x__amour

Knock knock! :hi:

Hellooo! Incoming! :D
I'm Shannon, 21, and I have an almost 3 year old named Victoria "Tori". I just found out that I'm expecting #2! Took one cycle of TTC, lol. Based on my LMP, I'm due April 26th, 2014. I am so, so excited. I have to wait until 8 weeks to go into the OB/GYN but hoping everything goes smoothly.

So looking forward to getting to know all of you beautiful ladies and sharing one of the most incredible journeys of our lives together. :hugs:


----------



## Sarah lo

x__amour said:


> Knock knock! :hi:
> 
> Hellooo! Incoming! :D
> I'm Shannon, 21, and I have an almost 3 year old named Victoria "Tori". I just found out that I'm expecting #2! Took one cycle of TTC, lol. Based on my LMP, I'm due April 26th, 2014. I am so, so excited. I have to wait until 8 weeks to go into the OB/GYN but hoping everything goes smoothly.
> 
> So looking forward to getting to know all of you beautiful ladies and sharing one of the most incredible journeys of our lives together. :hugs:

Hi Shannon, welcome. I'm sarah, also expecting #2 and due 23rd April. My first, Olivia has just turned 2. 

I've got my first midwife appt on 9th sept which feels like aaaages away!

How are you feeling? Any MS yet? I've just started to feel a bit queasy this morning :(


----------



## Red Rose

Has anyone totally gone off caffeine? Don't know if its because I'm feeling nauseous most of the time, but I use to worship cups of tea. Forced myself to have a morning tea (usually my favourite of the day) and I really didn't enjoy it! I've probably had 3 this week. Kind of glad as I can't stand decaff! :wacko:

Welcome amour!! I remember you from browsing the toddler area. Congrats on your BFP!!


----------



## Sarah lo

I haven't gone off caffeine yet but I'm expecting to any day now because I did with my first. I seem to think I went back onto it at some point in the second tri as I remember drinking lots of decaf x


----------



## steatite

Red Rose said:


> Has anyone totally gone off caffeine? Don't know if its because I'm feeling nauseous most of the time, but I use to worship cups of tea. Forced myself to have a morning tea (usually my favourite of the day) and I really didn't enjoy it! I've probably had 3 this week. Kind of glad as I can't stand decaff! :wacko:
> 
> Welcome amour!! I remember you from browsing the toddler area. Congrats on your BFP!!

Going off caffeine was one of the things that prompted me to test at 12dpo. I usually feel the need for a cup of tea in the afternoon, so I made one out of habit but as soon as I made it I realised I really didn't want it. Threw it away, took the test a couple of hours later and got my BFP!

I currently have an aversion to all hot drinks, and have been drinking pints of water constantly for the past week (I'm 4weeks 6 days today).


----------



## snowywarren

its taken the MS till week 8 to kick in but today its just plain evil... So hard to look after a baby when feeling this bad. All I want to do is sleep least this time I wasnt sick from week 6 makes it a little better 

my scan is a month away but I dont mind so much as the ultrasound with DS was so clear and detailed at 13 weeks (same week this time too)


----------



## brenn09

ece77 said:


> Do your pregnancy symptoms come and go?

Yes! I experienced nausea days before my BFP and the day of my BFP and some days are better/worse and some days are just fine! I don't know how each day will go until I get up! All of my symptoms fluctuate: fatigue, bloating, nausea, food cravings, etc. 

I've been trying to keep up ladies but I'm really struggling! I'm so tired and I have severe nausea, so I basically just read and run on occasion! Hope everyone is doing well! I'll be back when I can hold my head up past 6pm at night :haha:


----------



## hope4rainbow

bw9522- So happy to hear that your LO looks good and the bleeding as stopped!

Huge welcome and congratulations bookworm, steatite, amanda, fdcsw, tattlebaby, Sarah, baby251, MissRHead, Red Rose, and Shannon! I hope I got everyone!

fdcsw- Things taste differently to me too. I also have funny tastes in my mouth throughout the day, does not help with my nausea!

Tynmeg- Just this week I've started having tugging/stretching and some mild cramping. It's usually just a small spot, then the next time a different spot, but still only a small area (no spotting here either). I even called and talked to the nurse about it and she said it's totally normal. She wasn't worried at all.

bigbetty- My heart is heavy for you, I'm so very sorry and I wish you your rainbow baby soon!

FarmersWife- Fantastic news, so glad!

Amcolecchi- Makes it so real, beautiful moment!

RaeChay- Awesome!!! Great HB!

Our next u/s is Sept. 3rd, we'll be meeting the high risk ob. So excited and nervous!


----------



## GlassPeony

Double post, woops!


----------



## GlassPeony

Hello everyone!

I had a bit of a scare last night. At around 2am I woke up with some pretty bad cramping. I drank a ton of water and then went to the bathroom and then did like a minute of deep breathing and trying to stretch. It went away after a minute or so but it freaked me out pretty badly and I needed about a half hour to calm down enough to go back to sleep.

Has anyone else ever had that happen during their first trimester? I'm 7 weeks exactly today according to my LMP but it's Sunday and my Dr office is closed so I can't call to ask until tomorrow. It's my first kiddo so I have no idea what is normal!


----------



## PandaMao

Hi ladies. These symptoms are something else. I have cramping of and on, constipation, fatigue, getting teary eyed and sore nipples. Also have some food cravings and aversions. I've been having nausea like crazy as well, but today it has gone. Why is it I still have all these other symptoms, but the nausea disappearing really worries me. It's still almost three weeks until I can see my little one and I'm just so nervous about it. Hubby tells me to stop worrying, but it's hard.


----------



## momofone08

Congratulations to all of the new ladies. I have added everyone to the front page. 

So exciting to hear about the nice scans. Can't wait for everyone to see their little bean. 

GlassPeony- I had really bad cramping like that with both of my previous pregnancies. It started around 8 weeks. My Dr. Said that the round ligament pains can get really bad for a few minutes if you move funny or too fast. I have quite a bit of scar tissue from two previous c-sections and already feel some pain. If it doesn't go away then definitely give your MW/Dr a call on Monday. 

AFM- I am miserable. It's not really just nausea. It feels like I have the worst case of the flu ever. I am exhausted, emotional, body aches, food sounds nasty and nausea. I just want to start feeling better. I am completely run down. I had to take the day off of work on Friday and if we could afford it, I would be taking tomorrow off too. I'm rather dizzy too. I have my ultrasound scan hanging up. Every time I get annoyed at these symptoms I look at my bean and it helps know this is all worth it.


----------



## ttclou25

Can I come here - im itching to find a group and the may one needs a kick up the arse :haha: where are all the pregnant people due in May. 

Well my due date was either 30th April or 1st May as Af started after 12pm so counted it as next day which means it could be 30th :wacko: April sounds better anyway and my son was a week early - so can i come as one of the last additions to April Flowers :flower:


----------



## x__amour

No symptoms for me yet though I feel like a small whale! Should see baby for the first time in 3 weeks, can't wait. :cloud9:


----------



## wamommy

ttclou25 said:


> Well my due date was either 30th April or 1st May as Af started after 12pm so counted it as next day which means it could be 30th :wacko: April sounds better anyway and my son was a week early - so can i come as one of the last additions to April Flowers :flower:

We are exactly the same!!

May I join in? I've just now got up the confidence to try to join a pregnancy group, since I still can't believe I'm pregnant!!

I have 3 LOs and we were "done" having kids. I have been on birth control for the past 3 months! I tested on a whim, as a friend of mine was testing and I had a FRER left over in the drawer. I laughed with DH as I "wasted" the test, only to see a blaring positive emerge! I am assuming I'm due April 30th, but because of the circumstances I can't really be sure. All 3 of my babies were born 2 weeks early, though, so I think it's a safe bet that this will be an April baby!


----------



## ttclou25

i guess we wont know exact dates till scans, last time i was moved 4 days. what a big suprise though not to expect and see a bfp!! bet your in shock :happydance:


----------



## wamommy

Yes! Kind of freaked out, honestly :haha: DS is only 6 months old. I don't think it's totally sunk in yet, honestly.


----------



## steatite

wamommy said:


> Yes! Kind of freaked out, honestly :haha: DS is only 6 months old. I don't think it's totally sunk in yet, honestly.

Welcome, wamommy and congratulations!

Something I have to share from this evening: 

Our parents don't know yet, and we're going to tell them the news when we see them in a couple of weeks. This will be their first grandchild, and they are starting to get grandbaby envy (well, more longing really) from their very good friends whose children have produced one apiece. In addition, my mum has been battling an illness this year, which has left her super exhausted and demoralised at times. This news is going to get them so stoked! So this evening we were talking on Skype and all the time I was fighting this massive urge to just blurt it out, combined with worry that I would make some comment about my due date or not drinking at this wedding we're attending together. It's so weird having this massive life event pressing against my bladder as I talk to them! Hope I can hold out the two weeks, because I really want to tell them in person.

Edit: I should also add that they didn't even know we were trying, and their last update on that subject was that DH really wasn't sure about children (which was true 3 months ago!).

We aren't going to tell my grandparents (great-grandparents-to-be) until after the 12 week scan, so that's going to be another challenge. I Skyped them yesterday and they were like "so, what's new with you both?", and I was like "oh, you know, nothing new really, everything's fine"... (Snort).

It's all so exciting and scary. So much to look forward to, so much to worry about!


----------



## ttclou25

wow you did so well not to say anything!! i bet theyll be so pleased for you both, especially as its their first. we werent going to say but then i blurted it to my in laws and then felt bad i called my mum. so now need to start controllong myself:winkwink:


----------



## snowywarren

welcome Ladies- safe to say the April thread is booming.. It's nice to see more join and congrats on your mini bumps

I'm so tired My little man decides its fun to get up super early when all I want to do is sleep. Cant complain though Im super lucky to have him.. I had fertility drugs to conceive him and we got the doctor too refer us to the clinic again course I get pregnant as soon as letter got posted and well an appointment came today for Sept 2014.. Lucky I don't got to wait this time :)


----------



## ttclou25

Thats amazing how quickly you have fallen pregnant again - be lovely for your little one to have a sibling so close in age, theyll get mistaken as twins as they get older. 

I waited 6 years for my first after fertility treatment but he ended up being natural and wasnt expecting this little one so quick - I must say it does scare me a bit having 2x two and under. :wacko:


----------



## brenn09

Ladies, I hopped on the scale this morning and it says I've gained 12 lbs since my bfp 4 weeks and 4 days ago!!!!!! Is that really possible? I have extreme bloating and I can't drink much water due to nausea. My clothes are certainly tighter in the belly and boobs but I don't feel like I have actually gained that much! What do you guys think? Normal? Call the doc? Wait until my appt next week? I'm horrified!!!!


----------



## morganwhite7

Just stopping by for a good monday morning hello!

Still excited for my scan.. 15 DAYS TO GO!!!!!! Just ordered my traditional medicinals tea and I'm all set to go for the week :) Other than the sickness I had this morning (which was cured by a hot chai and pretzels) things are going pretty swell over here!

BRENN09- NO! Don't worry! In the beginning things happen fast, it could be your body's way of reacting to it all. Plus you retain more water easily! I say if it continues (like another 10 in a month) I would ask a doc, but I'm sure your body is just making some changes.. & I see this is your FIRST so that may also be playing a tiny role in things..


----------



## momofone08

brenn09 said:


> Ladies, I hopped on the scale this morning and it says I've gained 12 lbs since my bfp 4 weeks and 4 days ago!!!!!! Is that really possible? I have extreme bloating and I can't drink much water due to nausea. My clothes are certainly tighter in the belly and boobs but I don't feel like I have actually gained that much! What do you guys think? Normal? Call the doc? Wait until my appt next week? I'm horrified!!!!

I gained ten, but the bloating went down this week and 5 came back off. It's probably the bloating and the lack of water. I bet it will even back out.


----------



## momofone08

Wamommy- Congratulations! What an amazing story. This baby was definitely meant to be!! 

Ttclou25- Congratulations! So excited to add another mommy to April.

Morgan- I can't wait to see your scan in 15 days! That will be so exciting! My next scan is September 26th for the nuchal translucency. 

Snowywarren- that is so amazing that you fell pregnant so quickly. I have pcos and my second daughter took me 2 1/2 years to conceive. I was on fertility drugs for many many many months. I didn't get on bc after her, we just used condoms, because bc really has negative effects on me. (probably because of the pcos). We decided to ttc and didn't use condoms for one month and I got pregnant. Absolute surprise. I would have never expected it to happen so soon! 

AFM- I need to start eating healthier. With my other two I ate and craved healthy foods. All I wanted with my second girl was salads and clear drinks. With my first I wanted nothing but lemons. I would eat lemons like oranges. With this one I want nothing but carbs and crap. I feel so run down and I know it must be the vitamins I'm missing. Thinking of a salad makes me gag, and I love salad! I decided to try and force myself to eat healthy. I made a smoothie with frozen strawberries and plain non fat greek yogurt for breakfast. It was really good and I don't feel as tired today. I just need to find fun ways to eat healthy until this first tri is over. I decided to drag my booty to the gym yesterday and that really upped my energy. It's crazy what kind of effect pregnancy has on a body. I hope you are all doing well. I can't believe I am 8 weeks tomorrow!!! :happydance: All of my m/c's were before 8 weeks, so this is a huge relief.


----------



## x__amour

My back is hurting really badly today. We just moved to Florida from Colorado and all our stuff came yesterday. I wasn't doing heavy lifting but did a lot of bending over and my back is really hurting... I'm so paranoid this pregnancy though. I worry about MC and an ectopic pregnancy. I don't know. :(


----------



## momofone08

x__amour said:


> My back is hurting really badly today. We just moved to Florida from Colorado and all our stuff came yesterday. I wasn't doing heavy lifting but did a lot of bending over and my back is really hurting... I'm so paranoid this pregnancy though. I worry about MC and an ectopic pregnancy. I don't know. :(


I'm sorry you are hurting. Our backs hurt as it is during pregnancy and even though it wasn't heavy the bending probably made it worse. :hugs: Put a warm compress on your back and see if that helps. I live in Colorado. From where did you move?


----------



## x__amour

momofone08 said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> My back is hurting really badly today. We just moved to Florida from Colorado and all our stuff came yesterday. I wasn't doing heavy lifting but did a lot of bending over and my back is really hurting... I'm so paranoid this pregnancy though. I worry about MC and an ectopic pregnancy. I don't know. :(
> 
> I'm sorry you are hurting. Our backs hurt as it is during pregnancy and even though it wasn't heavy the bending probably made it worse. :hugs: Put a warm compress on your back and see if that helps. I live in Colorado. From where did you move?Click to expand...

It's alright, thank you. I've been sitting with the heating paid on low for most of the morning, I hope that helps. I'm much more paranoid this pregnancy than I was with my daughter's.

I moved from Lone Tree, Colorado to near Fort Myers, Florida. :)


----------



## Amcolecchi

Have you had an ectopic before? I have so you can ask me any questions..but if you are truly worried call your doctors and they will get you in for bloodwork or a scan!


----------



## momofone08

x__amour said:


> momofone08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> My back is hurting really badly today. We just moved to Florida from Colorado and all our stuff came yesterday. I wasn't doing heavy lifting but did a lot of bending over and my back is really hurting... I'm so paranoid this pregnancy though. I worry about MC and an ectopic pregnancy. I don't know. :(
> 
> I'm sorry you are hurting. Our backs hurt as it is during pregnancy and even though it wasn't heavy the bending probably made it worse. :hugs: Put a warm compress on your back and see if that helps. I live in Colorado. From where did you move?Click to expand...
> 
> It's alright, thank you. I've been sitting with the heating paid on low for most of the morning, I hope that helps. I'm much more paranoid this pregnancy than I was with my daughter's.
> 
> I moved from Lone Tree, Colorado to near Fort Myers, Florida. :)Click to expand...

I was much more paranoid the second time around. If it gets worse just give the ob a call, I bet they can get a quick check on your little one.


----------



## x__amour

Amcolecchi said:


> Have you had an ectopic before? I have so you can ask me any questions..but if you are truly worried call your doctors and they will get you in for bloodwork or a scan!

No, I've only had one pregnancy before. My insurance hasn't started yet and I haven't got an OB. :/


----------



## x__amour

momofone08 said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> momofone08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> My back is hurting really badly today. We just moved to Florida from Colorado and all our stuff came yesterday. I wasn't doing heavy lifting but did a lot of bending over and my back is really hurting... I'm so paranoid this pregnancy though. I worry about MC and an ectopic pregnancy. I don't know. :(
> 
> I'm sorry you are hurting. Our backs hurt as it is during pregnancy and even though it wasn't heavy the bending probably made it worse. :hugs: Put a warm compress on your back and see if that helps. I live in Colorado. From where did you move?Click to expand...
> 
> It's alright, thank you. I've been sitting with the heating paid on low for most of the morning, I hope that helps. I'm much more paranoid this pregnancy than I was with my daughter's.
> 
> I moved from Lone Tree, Colorado to near Fort Myers, Florida. :)Click to expand...
> 
> I was much more paranoid the second time around. If it gets worse just give the ob a call, I bet they can get a quick check on your little one. I am in Lakewood and work in Highlands Ranch. Crazy how small the world isClick to expand...

My brother lives in Lakewood but I've never really been. I lived borderline Highlands Ranch though but I worked in the DTC.


----------



## GlassPeony

I hope everything is okay, x__amour! Sounds like it's normal but I get being freaked out, when I had cramps a few days ago I about had a full on panic attack! Re: Ft. Meyer, it's gorgeous there and I bet it'll be nice to not have to deal with the winter blues that come with living somewhere where it snows, ha. My inlaws have a place in Naples, FL that Mr. Peony and I visit in the dead of winter to try to get away!

In other news... I had a shift cut tomorrow and I'm actually pretty happy about it. It was supposed to be a mid and I've been pretty tired lately, so I'm glad I can sleep in then spend some time cleaning out our upstairs closet to make room to start storing baby stuff. My next shifts will be over the weekend and after that hump it'll be time for my scan.. I'm getting excited but still feeling nervous. My boss told me today that her and her husband are sending out lots of good vibes for me.


----------



## Loubie_2012

Hi everyone :wave:

Can I join? I've only just found you after seeing the April Flowers banner on some posts over in first tri.

Based on my last AF my due date is 10th April but I reckon this is at least a week early as I had long cycles and think I ovulated a week later than expected. 

This is number 1 for me and DH. Very nervous until we see the scan which I'm guessing won't be until the end of September. 

Pretty certain we will be team yellow as we've said that since we first started talking about kids and can't see me changing my mind now!


----------



## steatite

Hi Loubie, welcome and congratulations!

This is also my first pregnancy, and I'm really nervous too. Googling doesn't help, but this forum is great for reassurance! Glad to see another April bumper join up.


----------



## bw9522

Bigbetty sorry for your loss. 

Welcome new ladies

AFM: I have had the most amazing weekend in Scotland visiting OH family all close family members now told our news. To the ladies who recommended sea band wrist bands I love you. They have been my saving grace this week end. Still got spates of nausea and have been sick but it has not been constant and it has left me feeling like I can eat again.


----------



## momofone08

Loubie_2012- Congrats! I have added you to the front page. 

Officially 8 weeks. :happydance: Do any of you have a doppler? I bought one with my last pregnancy and was able to find bub starting at 9 weeks. I can't wait to get to pull the doppler back out. It is so reassuring sometimes.


----------



## Amcolecchi

mom-where did you get one? I kinda want to buy one! Does anyone have any they would like to sell? lol


----------



## momofone08

Amcolecchi said:


> mom-where did you get one? I kinda want to buy one! Does anyone have any they would like to sell? lol

I actually bought mine on ebay. It arrived with 5 days and cost around $50. Here are a few links to where you can buy one. It is actually much cheaper to buy one outright than to rent one. 
https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_tr...1.A0.Xdoppler&_nkw=doppler&_sacat=0&_from=R40

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_...doppler&sprefix=dopple,aps&rh=i:aps,k:doppler


I have the sonoline B and it is awesome at finding the heartbeat pretty early.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Thanks!!!


----------



## momofone08

Amcolecchi said:


> Thanks!!!

No problem. And just a little trick, you don't need to buy the expensive ultrasound gel. If you go to your sunburn isle at any store you can get aloe gel (the green kind) for a couple bucks and the bottle lasts all pregnancy.


----------



## bookworm0901

Hi ladies!!

The MS.....ugh!! Really it's only when my stomach is empty, but it seems hard to fill my stomach and I'm not a big snacker so it gets empty fast. I literally scarfed down my lunch yesterday at top speed to get rid of the nausea.

First tri is so hard with a baby!! My son is amazing, but when I was first pregnant with him I could lie around and sleep-in and puke in peace. :haha: it's sooooo much harder. I've had issues with stomach cramping and diarrhea and he sobbed at my feet the other day while I was trying to go to the bathroom because he wanted to play. :( I'm so thankful he naps pretty well cause I can take a 2 hr nap with him in the afternoons.


----------



## steatite

I've had some spotting this afternoon. It's brown/red and only when I wipe (and then not every time), no cramping. I am terrified though. Waiting for my GP to call me back so I can get some advice.

Really hope it's nothing, but feel it isn't. Particularly upsetting because we were hoping to tell my in-laws at the end of next week when they come to visit from overseas for the first time in 3 years. It was going to be such a treat to be able to give them the news in person rather than over Skype as I know how much DH's mum wishes she were a bigger part of our lives.

Let's see. I am a pessimist at heart, DH is an optimist. I hope he's right!


----------



## Tynmeg

Momofone - Congrats on 8 weeks! Thanks for the doppler information, I would love to hear the heartbeat soon.


----------



## momofone08

steatite said:


> I've had some spotting this afternoon. It's brown/red and only when I wipe (and then not every time), no cramping. I am terrified though. Waiting for my GP to call me back so I can get some advice.
> 
> Really hope it's nothing, but feel it isn't. Particularly upsetting because we were hoping to tell my in-laws at the end of next week when they come to visit from overseas for the first time in 3 years. It was going to be such a treat to be able to give them the news in person rather than over Skype as I know how much DH's mum wishes she were a bigger part of our lives.
> 
> Let's see. I am a pessimist at heart, DH is an optimist. I hope he's right!

I am keeping everything crossed for you!! Hope your GP calls you back really soon. It could just be bub getting more comfy since you are only 5 weeks along. :hugs:


----------



## x__amour

Congratulations on 8 weeks, momofone08!

I'm feeling much better today, my back doesn't really hurt anymore so not worrying as much. 
I'm a worry bug though. :lol: 

Still waiting to hear back from a potential OB/GYN. Just going to pay out of pocket if my insurance still hasn't cleared by then. Can't wait to see number 2. :D


----------



## steatite

momofone08 said:


> I am keeping everything crossed for you!! Hope your GP calls you back really soon. It could just be bub getting more comfy since you are only 5 weeks along. :hugs:

Thanks! Really hope it's just a response to my hormones going crazy, since I've had no spotting before this. It's so comforting to have you ladies for support. We haven't told anyone yet, so it's so good to share the hopes and fears.

I spoke to the doctor and he said to just take it easy tonight and phone again on the emergency line if I get bad cramps or dizziness (think dizziness is a sign of ectopic). I have an appointment tomorrow morning to get checked out.


----------



## bookworm0901

steatite said:


> momofone08 said:
> 
> 
> I am keeping everything crossed for you!! Hope your GP calls you back really soon. It could just be bub getting more comfy since you are only 5 weeks along. :hugs:
> 
> Thanks! Really hope it's just a responce to my hormones going crazy, since I've had no spotting before this. It's so comforting to have you ladies for support. We haven't told anyone yet, so it's so good to share the hopes and fears.
> 
> I spoke to the doctor and he said to just take it easy tonight and phone again on the emergency line if I get bad cramps or dizziness (think dizziness is a sign of ectopic). I have an appointment tomorrow morning to get checked out.Click to expand...

I hope it's just a snugly bean! :hugs: I've had bleeding with 2 of my 3 pregnancies. The first time was my healthy 1 year old, the second was my miscarriage, nothing yet this time. I wish there was a way to know but bleeding is so common and can mean nothing. :hugs:


----------



## steatite

bookworm0901 said:


> I hope it's just a snugly bean! :hugs: I've had bleeding with 2 of my 3 pregnancies. The first time was my healthy 1 year old, the second was my miscarriage, nothing yet this time. I wish there was a way to know but bleeding is so common and can mean nothing. :hugs:

I really hope it's that. It stopped for a bit and just now I had some bright red, but only when I wipe. So worried.

Thanks for your reply :hugs:


----------



## morganwhite7

Hey ladies , @ the ER w/ bleeding.. Plz pray that all is well!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Tynmeg

Oh Morgan and Steatite, sending prayers out for both of you. I really hope all is well.


----------



## fdcsw126

Morgan and Steatite I am definitely praying for the both of you, that your lil beans stay snuggly inside and continue to grow


----------



## wamommy

Morgan and Steatite, a million tight :hugs: I hope all is well! What a terrifying time, early pregnancy is. You will both be in my thoughts today.


----------



## momofone08

Oh no Morgan. I am keeping you in my thoughts!


----------



## steatite

Thinking of you, Morgan. I hope all is well for you.

Thank you, ladies, for your words of support. It means a lot.


----------



## morganwhite7

You too steatite.. You ladies are so amazing btw, best support ever <3

Still in my room waiting for ultrasound results..


----------



## Amcolecchi

Let us know how it goes!!! :)



morganwhite7 said:


> You too steatite.. You ladies are so amazing btw, best support ever <3
> 
> Still in my room waiting for ultrasound results..


----------



## SazzleR

Huge :hugs: Morgan & Steatite. You & your beans are in my thoughts. 

Struggling with the tiredness today :( Had to have a nap this afternoon instead of joining DH & DS swimming :( Roll on second tri!

My poor sis has been admitted to hospital today with hyperemesis & dehydration. She's 13 weeks today. I wish I could take some of her sickness from her to ease her suffering :cry: It's not fair that I'm absolutely fine in that department & she's so poorly :(


----------



## Loubie_2012

Hope everything is ok Morgan and Steatite :hugs:


----------



## bw9522

Steatite and Morgan FX cross everything all ok with your little beans. I know how scarey it must be.


----------



## bw9522

momofone08 said:


> Loubie_2012- Congrats! I have added you to the front page.
> 
> Officially 8 weeks. :happydance: Do any of you have a doppler? I bought one with my last pregnancy and was able to find bub starting at 9 weeks. I can't wait to get to pull the doppler back out. It is so reassuring sometimes.

I had one for DS bought it 2nd hand from eBay. It's been passed round to family members to use too. I was thinking about trying to see if I can hear bubs HB in a couple of weeks.


----------



## steatite

Just got back from seeing the doctor. She said it could have been an implantation bleed, but there's no way of knowing for sure. She also said that getting a scan at this stage would probably cause more anxiety because there's not enough to see right now so the result would probably be inconclusive. She was great, matter of fact but reassuring at the same time. She said that it could go either way, but whatever happens it's nothing I've done or haven't done. She also said that if I thought it would help me she could wangle an early scan, and when I said that I'd rather have as few scans as possible she said 'that sounds good: the more natural the pregnancy the better'. What a great doctor!

My spotting stopped in the early evening, and I had nothing overnight. I have just had some very scant dark brown blood, but since I walked to the doctor's I wonder if that's just leftover from yesterday and was 'encouraged' out by walking. No cramping still, which is giving me hope, but who knows? Trying to not worry and just let my body do whatever it has to do.


----------



## morganwhite7

I was told the same, and sent home. Orders for another quantitative hCG test in 48 hours to see if the levels rise how they should.

Said they didn't see what looks like a normal intrauterine pregnancy, but it is way too early to even say for sure. 

Andddddddddd so we wait. (UGH DON'T WE ALWAYS :()


----------



## steatite

Hi Morgan,

Thanks for the update. I've been thinking of you. We can 'enjoy' the waiting game together... On an intellectual level I'm feeling quite philosophical and calm about this whole thing, although my blood pressure told a different story: the doctor had to take a second reading while I visualised calm oceans before she was happy with the result! DH actually seems to be more emotionally invested in this pregnancy than I am right now, which is funny because 3 months ago he wasn't even sure about having children. I think it's a coping mechanism for me, trying not to get too attached to this fragile group of cells. Having said that I do keep on talking to our little bean, asking it to stick around.

Anyway, I'm sending you lots of positive thoughts.


----------



## morganwhite7

Hey, sounds good.. waiting it out together!

I feel the same. We have been through hell and back so things just don't surprise me anymore. DH is broken, like yours. He feels like we did something wrong, which I know full well from being a BnB addict that is not at all the case! This happens to so many ladies, and it sucks.

But yeah I am frantically searching for a doc who will schedule me a week from today. I NEED to see something in there. Ugh my heart just hurts.

Praying for you also steatite, I hope things are ok. Also GL to the other preggos! My morning sickness lingers all day now.. hoping that is a positive sign!

OH p.s. my hCG was at 31,000 miU, but nothing to see. Anyone have any input as to what this might mean? One nurse swore she saw a yolk sac.. Oh I just hope it's too early.


----------



## wamommy

Oh ladies, how tough!! :hugs: I'm so sorry you're both going through this. It seems you both have a very healthy and positive (as much as possible!) attitude about it all, and I'm hoping that your little beans stick around. With DS I had bleeding at about 5 weeks and I freaked out, coming off of 2 miscarriages in a row :( I went to the doctor and she told me the very same thing, and I waited it out. He's now sitting in the exersaucer next to me :D It can be ok. I can't promise that it _will_, but I know it _can_.

Speaking of DS, he is only 6 1/2 months old! These 2 LOs will be very close in age. ANyone else have a small age gap?


----------



## momofone08

wamommy- My daughter was 11 months when I got my bfp. The age gap isn't as small as yours, but still 2 under 2. I had a c-section so we waited 10 months before ttc


----------



## wamommy

My girls are 18 months apart, so almost the same as yours! I LOVE that age gap. DS was supposed to be our last, and this little bean was conceived on birth control :dohh: If it had been planned I probably would have waited to make the age gap around 18 months-2 years.


----------



## momofone08

My first are 4 years apart, but we started trying when my oldest was 9 months. I needed fertility drugs. This is our third, and last, and we conceived on the first try naturally. Definitely a surprise. Crazy how things work out sometimes. Your 4th munchkin was definitely meant to be.


----------



## wamommy

Thank you! I think so, too :) Congrats on this pregnancy happening so quickly! I love the names you've picked. I'm already dreading picking names, since DH and I never agree.


----------



## bookworm0901

My gap isn't quite as small but I will also have 2 under 2. We started trying in June and it happened first try, but sadly ended in moscarriage. :( then before I even had a period from the miscarriage, I fell pregnant again- shocked! I'm excited about a small age gap, my siblings and I are 27, 26, and 25 (I'm the middle). We are close and I love it. I am a little nervous about handling 2 small ones but I know it will be such a short time before they are able to play together. It will only be hard for a little while and we can spend a lot of time at home til it's better. I definitely want to do what I can to have adequate alone time with my son.


----------



## Amcolecchi

My brother and I are exactly 1 year and 8 days a part! My mom got pregnant her first month trying again after me!! CRAZY LADY! lol everyone thinks we are twins now :)


----------



## Workinonbaby2

Hey ladies haven't posted in a long while it's been about two weeks maybe a little longer just been a lot going on first with pregnancy, my papa passing, new house, and promotion :) My first ultrasound is tomorrow pretty excited about that I should be about 8wks and 2days based on my last AF we won't know for sure until tomorrow though... On another positive note I got a promotion at work just about 2 promotions in one I live in Florida I work for the state in tallahassee although I live outside of the city in my one highschool hometown (not really relevant lol) but it's def. a BIG jump from my entry level position to an Acccountant II position. I'm soooo happy. I just felt the urge to let everyone know that good things do happen even in the midst of this crazy life keeping positive thoughts and hope everyone is doing wonderful and pregnancies are going great. <3


----------



## ttclou25

I know what a rubbish time it is with the spotting, I had it with my son around this time and I think he was just burrowing in a bit further - hope for a great outcome and the spotting to stop 

My son will be 2 when this one comes  im scared of having such little ones especially as we will be hitting the terrible twos  but I know in the long run it will be amazing as they grow up together. 

Congrats on the promotion  great news!!:thumbup:

I got a 2-3 week today so up one but just want the 3+ and then I feel better as I miscarried on the others that didnt get to 3.


----------



## baby25102011

Me and my brother are 7 years apart but if things go to plan my DD will by exactly 2.5 which I think will be nice :flower:


----------



## imaginary8x

It will be a 4 year age gap when this one is born. :)


----------



## bookworm0901

Still thinking about those of you going through spotting and praying for the best!


----------



## steatite

Congrats on the promotion, Workingonbaby2!

Thought I'd provide an update. I am feeling very cautiously optimistic. I had nothing but the very slightest of brown discharge yesterday, and today it's even lighter, virtually not there. I've had no cramping at all this week, just occasionally this odd pulling feeling. Also I think morning sickness is starting for me. Yesterday after a small bowl of museli my stomach felt very full and 'closed down', and I felt faintly sick but it eventually wore off. Today after the same small breakfast I had the same thing, but the nausea was a bit stronger. I actually got to the gagging and running to the toilet phase, but then I looked down and realised it needed cleaning, so that instantly distracted me from the nausea! I now have a sparkly clean loo, and have not yet been sick. Result!

I really hope this was just a burrowing bean. Thanks for your thoughts, ladies. I am glad to have a place to overshare!


----------



## SazzleR

Congrats on your promotion, workinonbaby2 :thumbup:

Steatite, glad to hear things have settled down. Fingers crossed for a sticky bean :)

Eurgh. I felt really sick this morning. Couldn't even face my morning (decaf) coffee :( Not used to this. I hope it was a one off!

I'm also noticing that I can't get enough of savoury food at the minute. I'm normally much more a sweet person but the thought of a bar of chocolate is really turning my stomach :( Totally different to what I was like with Rex when all I wanted was cakes & chocolate.


----------



## steatite

I have the same thing with sweet things aversion. Before pregnancy I would usually crave a piece of chocolate after lunch, now the thought of having chocolate in my mouth makes me gross out. Give me anchovies and red onions on melba toast any day! Hubby loves to bake, and I haven't fancied any of the cookies or cakes he has produced. I am glad that his work colleagues are willing recipients or I would feel so bad. Maybe I could persuade him to switch to breads and quiches instead...

Edit: craving activated, off to eat anchovies


----------



## SazzleR

Oooh quiche! Mmmmm! I could just eat a big fat homemade quiche :) I can't get enough of egg sarnies at the minute so I think quiche would really fill my egg craving! :haha:


----------



## ttclou25

The brown spotting just sounds like baby is burrowing his way in, actually our of the 3 pregnancies ive had the one where is had brown discharge was the one that stuck through. 

Funny how your tastes change when you fall pregnany, mind you im still more a chocoholic :wacko:


----------



## RaeChay

Steatite- so pleased to hear things are looking up! I've been worried for you and Morgan. 

These last few posts are so funny! I normally hate sweets and love savory, but I have barely been able to even look at steak or vegetables since week 6! I just want berries and bread. And I never ate bread before! 

I've been fortunate not to have terrible nausea, mostly just food aversions. I actually ate a normal sized meal last night for the first time in weeks, so that was good I think (noodles). Veggies are still difficult though.


----------



## GlassPeony

Nausea hit me yesterday and it's bugging me today, too. So now that on top of the food aversions, but I'm not complaining, ha. 

I'm getting pretty excited for next week, my scan is only a few days away!


----------



## kksy9b

I have had severe nausea the last 2 days. I actually left work early the first day and stayed home yesterday. Feeling better today so that's a plus!

Thinking about you ladies that have been having some bleeding lately and praying for sticky beans just burrowing in.


----------



## x__amour

I've had no symptoms other than sore breasts. When I was pregnant with Tori, I was crippled with morning sickness at this point. Maybe it's a boy. ;)


----------



## ttclou25

Would like some of your morning sickness :winkwink: my symptoms have gone today dont like it, just want some reassurance that bean is doing what it should be with last mc's. Has my midwife booking in today and confirmed for 30th April Due date but she wouldnt give me a early scan :growlmad: so will have to get a private one in a week or so


----------



## Workinonbaby2

steatite said:


> Congrats on the promotion, Workingonbaby2!
> 
> Thought I'd provide an update. I am feeling very cautiously optimistic. I had nothing but the very slightest of brown discharge yesterday, and today it's even lighter, virtually not there. I've had no cramping at all this week, just occasionally this odd pulling feeling. Also I think morning sickness is starting for me. Yesterday after a small bowl of museli my stomach felt very full and 'closed down', and I felt faintly sick but it eventually wore off. Today after the same small breakfast I had the same thing, but the nausea was a bit stronger. I actually got to the gagging and running to the toilet phase, but then I looked down and realised it needed cleaning, so that instantly distracted me from the nausea! I now have a sparkly clean loo, and have not yet been sick. Result!
> 
> I really hope this was just a burrowing bean. Thanks for your thoughts, ladies. I am glad to have a place to overshare!



Thank you I'm super excited!!

I was reading some about your spotting and I noticed how far along you were. Today when I went in for my first check up I asked about the brown/reddish spotting because I too had some around 5weeks with minimal to no cramping and my midwife said it's normal. If you aren't filling up a pad every 30min-hour with severe cramping and pain and the blood is not bright red like fresh new blood then it's normal for women to spot a little in early pregnancy even though it is a little scary the brown or dark just when wiping or a little on your undies could be just left over blood or sometimes it happens after :sex: TMI lol. the cramping and pulling is all your ligaments and organs shifting and moving to make way for the growing baby!! I hope this helps and eases your mind a little :)

AFM- NO morning sickness at all. here and there little nauseaous spells but that's it. Really tired a lot and crampy and pulling, and TMI gassy lol. today was my first scan Baby Measured where it should be Due Date the same 04/08/2013 with a HB of 166. :) saw little arms and what looked like feet and but, still a lot of growing to do.
 



Attached Files:







baby.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## kksy9b

What a great scan!! It is amazing how quickly they grow :)


----------



## steatite

Workinonbaby2 said:


> I was reading some about your spotting and I noticed how far along you were. Today when I went in for my first check up I asked about the brown/reddish spotting because I too had some around 5weeks with minimal to no cramping and my midwife said it's normal. If you aren't filling up a pad every 30min-hour with severe cramping and pain and the blood is not bright red like fresh new blood then it's normal for women to spot a little in early pregnancy even though it is a little scary the brown or dark just when wiping or a little on your undies could be just left over blood or sometimes it happens after :sex: TMI lol. the cramping and pulling is all your ligaments and organs shifting and moving to make way for the growing baby!! I hope this helps and eases your mind a little :)

Thanks so much for this, and for asking your midwife about it! That really does make me worry a lot less. It's so easy to get into a downward spiral of finding negative outcomes via internet searches. I'm going to try to relax about it and see what happens. I take hope from the fact that if my boobs are anything to go by my hormones are definitely increasing this week!

Lovely scan! :thumbup:


----------



## Workinonbaby2

steatite said:


> Workinonbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> I was reading some about your spotting and I noticed how far along you were. Today when I went in for my first check up I asked about the brown/reddish spotting because I too had some around 5weeks with minimal to no cramping and my midwife said it's normal. If you aren't filling up a pad every 30min-hour with severe cramping and pain and the blood is not bright red like fresh new blood then it's normal for women to spot a little in early pregnancy even though it is a little scary the brown or dark just when wiping or a little on your undies could be just left over blood or sometimes it happens after :sex: TMI lol. the cramping and pulling is all your ligaments and organs shifting and moving to make way for the growing baby!! I hope this helps and eases your mind a little :)
> 
> Thanks so much for this, and for asking your midwife about it! That really does make me worry a lot less. It's so easy to get into a downward spiral of finding negative outcomes via internet searches. I'm going to try to relax about it and see what happens. I take hope from the fact that if my boobs are anything to go by my hormones are definitely increasing this week!
> 
> Lovely scan! :thumbup:Click to expand...


Thank you :) I cried just like I did with #1 and he'll be 3 in October lol they do grow soooo fast!! 

And Your very welcome!! I know you as well as Morgan have been worried so I wanted to add a little reassurance. The less stressed and the more you relax (easier said than done) it helps. Put your feet up a little and treat yourself, bc the baby is still there and as nerve racking as it may be I'm sure the little bean is perfect! Prayers your way for a continued happy and healthy 9months <3


----------



## morganwhite7

Off to the ER again ladies, the cramping is AWFUL.. Will update with my 48 hr hCG Quant retest!!!

I called in and they said they'll do another US for me too :)

Lol hopefully 2 days made a difference, but I doubt it.


----------



## steatite

Sorry to hear about your cramps Morgan. I'm thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Tynmeg

Yes, I was just thinking about you both, Morgan and Steatite. So sorry you have bad cramping Morgan, I really hope it's nothing. Steatite, I'm happy things seem to be settling down for you.

workingonbaby2 - Great scan, that is awesome, congratulations! You're symptons sound exactly like mine and I had that cramping at 8 weeks too. 

I think I'm going to buy a doppler today. I just don't want to get obsessed with it being too early and not hearing the hb yet.


----------



## Workinonbaby2

Prayers being sent your way Morgan I sure do hope everything turns out ok keep your head up. :hugs:


----------



## pinklizzy

Thinking about those that are going through a worrying time at the moment :hugs:


----------



## ttclou25

Morgan - my prayers are with you - i hope you come back with positive news :flower:

Loving the scan pic - I bet you feel great knowing bean is all good :kiss:


----------



## morganwhite7

Thanks so much you guys, like I said I suspect an ectopic twin. We are going to the ER whenever DH answers his phone.. He must be REALLY busy. 

I am just dying to know what's going on. (and dying of pain)

Thanks SO much for all the love and support ladies, you REALLY don't know how much it means to me!!! <3


----------



## Workinonbaby2

ttclou25 said:


> Morgan - my prayers are with you - i hope you come back with positive news :flower:
> 
> Loving the scan pic - I bet you feel great knowing bean is all good :kiss:


thank you <3 Yes it is def a stress reliever ... I agree with you completely I sure do hope Morgan turns out better thank ok. many many prayers :hugs::flower::kiss:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Morgan-did you have your first ultrasound and they show the baby there and your having pain on your side? When you first went the doc should of said which side you ovulated on...it could be just pain, I am hoping and praying you are okay!


----------



## SazzleR

:hugs: Morgan. Hope everything is ok for you. 

workinonbaby2 - that's a really clear scan for so early on :) Lovely!

Eurgh, my MW rang me this afternoon. The bloody hospital have only gone & dropped (yep, you read that right!) one of my blood samples from my booking appointment last week :( So now I have to go back & have more bloods taken next week at the clinic :( I wouldn't mind but I'm really not easy to get blood out of! :dohh: It always takes them ages & they end up doing it in stupid places. Grrrrr! Mad! Especially as I'll have to take Rex with me & I know he won't sit still.


----------



## Workinonbaby2

SazzleR said:


> :hugs: Morgan. Hope everything is ok for you.
> 
> workinonbaby2 - that's a really clear scan for so early on :) Lovely!
> 
> Eurgh, my MW rang me this afternoon. The bloody hospital have only gone & dropped (yep, you read that right!) one of my blood samples from my booking appointment last week :( So now I have to go back & have more bloods taken next week at the clinic :( I wouldn't mind but I'm really not easy to get blood out of! :dohh: It always takes them ages & they end up doing it in stupid places. Grrrrr! Mad! Especially as I'll have to take Rex with me & I know he won't sit still.


They did a vaginal (TMI) scan this morning so it was a really clear scan rather than doing a stomach scan so early she said they get a better look when they do it that way this early <3 

OMG I'd be aggravated too I have one vein they can get blood from real easily but, I just plain out hate gettin blood drawn with DS I was gestational and they had stick me so many times during the glucose testing.


----------



## wouldluvabub

Hi ladies, don't get the chance to update much but I do try to keep up! Thinking of those going through worrying times! Had a scan on Monday and baby was measuring 4 days behing so they have moved my due date BUT I'm waiting to speak with my OB before I officially move it. I don't like the thought of being less pregnant, it also means I would have got a positive test at 8DPO which I doubt but any way!! Was glad to see a little heart beating away!! 

Hope your all well!!


----------



## bookworm0901

I got my positive with my son at 8 dpo! :)


----------



## ttclou25

I was put back a week with my son - but he arrived a week 'early' so in theory he arrived on time as i should never have been pushed back a week. Id stick by your dates you know best :thumbup:


----------



## KjConard

Hi ladies! I just got back from my dating scan and they pushed my due date back one day. I am sticking with my original due date though! :)

Baby's heartbeat was 122 at 6 weeks 3/4 days. I am so relieved as I conceived this baby really late in my cycle (due to breastfeeding and just getting my cycles back) and have been stressing and worrying. 

I am already looking forward to the next scan, hopefully around 12 weeks!


----------



## bookworm0901

Sounds so awesome!! My baby's hb was 119 at 6+5 and I feel like I would have relaxed about it more if I would have had even 1 more beat- to 120. Lame, I know. But I also conceived my baby late in my cycle, I guess my body was acting weird after a mc. Anyone else know if they conceived their baby early or late? My son was conceived early because I found out at 8 dpo.


----------



## x__amour

Had my pregnancy confirmed at Planned Parenthood today! Have a little over 2 weeks until I'll see bubba for the first time!


----------



## ttclou25

Fab news these little beans are showing themselves with nice heartbeats :thumbup::thumbup: 

Amour - Glad everything is all confirmed - my scan is about 2 weeks too bet it will drag :dohh:


----------



## mayb_baby

Hi:hi:
Is it Ok if I join :)
I'm Lorna, 22, and I have a little boy called Michael who will be 3 on Christmas Eve. I found out I was expecting #2 a week ago!
Took 2 cycles of TTC, I had a MC before Michael and had LEEP (precancerous cells removed) procedure after Michael.
Based on my LMP, I'm due April 30th, 2014. I am so excited, I have to wait until 9 weeks to go to my booking in appointment.
I'm looking forward to getting to know all of you ladies and sharing our pregnancies together :)


----------



## wamommy

Hello, Mayb_baby! We have the same due date :D 

Glad to hear ladies are starting to get heartbeats! So exciting :yipee: I probably have to wait until a 12 or 13 week dating scan :growlmad: 

Thinking of Steatite and Morgan. I hope all is well!! :hugs:


----------



## mayb_baby

Ill have to wait until 13 weeks too wamommy :(
Hope all is well with morgan and steatite :flower:


----------



## steatite

Hi mayb_baby, and congratulations!

Things with me seem to be settling down. I've been having very pale brown streaked cm on and off, but it's increasingly looking like normal cm, and only really seems to show up when I've been for a walk. Last night I had my first hormonal pregnancy breakdown. I managed about 1/3 of a delicious dinner DH had prepared before feeling uncomfortably overfull. Added to the bloating I was already feeling I just felt miserable. DH came upstairs to find me on the bed in tears from the discomfort. He was mega worried that I was in serious pain, until I had to laugh and cry when explaning that, no, this was just going to be our life for the next 9 months. :blush:

Really hoping that this was just a one-off occurrence of a burrowing baby.

Happy to hear everyone's positive scan news!


----------



## JessJo

Had my first appointment yesterday at just around 8 weeks, and baby is due April 15! It's my grandmas birthday and my uncles too! Heartbeat was 157. Momma and baby are healthy! :thumbup:


----------



## ttclou25

JessJo said:


> Had my first appointment yesterday at just around 8 weeks, and baby is due April 15! It's my grandmas birthday and my uncles too! Heartbeat was 157. Momma and baby are healthy! :thumbup:


Fab news!! :thumbup: Glad to here momma and baby are all good :flower::flower:


----------



## dizzybaby

Hi all, can I join!

I'm pregnant with my first baby, we already had a scan at 6+5 by my dates but dated back to 6 weeks at the scan, we saw the heartbeat and it was already 147 so I'm thinking I'm going to be put forward again at my 12 week scan but we'll see :)

EDD of 16th April at the moment


----------



## bumble b

Can I join you. I'm due 21st april with my 2nd. I've got a scan on friday but I'm pretty sure of my dates :) but we'll see what they say xx


----------



## Tynmeg

Well ladies, last night I wiped myself after using the washroom and I'm spotting. I don't have cramps but this morning the spotting is still there. I don't know if I should just relax and wait it out bc it's "normal" to spot or go to the ER and endure the stress of waiting there for 6 hours. Tomorrow is a holiday so I can't call my doctor until Tuesday. I just don't know...your thoughts? I'm a lil over 9 weeks now.


----------



## mayb_baby

I would go to the ER if it was me, just to give my mind peace x


----------



## RaeChay

Tynmeg said:


> Well ladies, last night I wiped myself after using the washroom and I'm spotting. I don't have cramps but this morning the spotting is still there. I don't know if I should just relax and wait it out bc it's "normal" to spot or go to the ER and endure the stress of waiting there for 6 hours. Tomorrow is a holiday so I can't call my doctor until Tuesday. I just don't know...your thoughts? I'm a lil over 9 weeks now.

Chances are good that you're probably fine. I've read on multiple sources that once a heartbeat has been detected in the first tri, that your risk of miscarriage is less than 5%.

That being said, if it were me I'd probably go to the ER for peace of mind's sake. Keep us updated. Praying for peace for you.


----------



## momofone08

Tynmeg said:


> Well ladies, last night I wiped myself after using the washroom and I'm spotting. I don't have cramps but this morning the spotting is still there. I don't know if I should just relax and wait it out bc it's "normal" to spot or go to the ER and endure the stress of waiting there for 6 hours. Tomorrow is a holiday so I can't call my doctor until Tuesday. I just don't know...your thoughts? I'm a lil over 9 weeks now.

You and bub are probably fine, but a trip to the ER would probably ease your mind. It's always better to get checked out just in case. And hey it's a good chance to see a pic of baby again. :hugs:


----------



## momofone08

Welcome to all the new ladies! I have updated our front page! So glad to see so many April mommies. 

Congrats to everyone on their scans, sounds like they all went wonderful! 

I hope you are all doing good. I have been so busy with school, work, and my two kiddos. I have been so exhausted. I am thinking about giving my doppler a go. I couldn't find bub until 9 weeks last pregnancy, but I'll be 9 weeks on Tuesday so doesn't hurt to give it a quick try.


----------



## ttclou25

Tynmeg said:


> Well ladies, last night I wiped myself after using the washroom and I'm spotting. I don't have cramps but this morning the spotting is still there. I don't know if I should just relax and wait it out bc it's "normal" to spot or go to the ER and endure the stress of waiting there for 6 hours. Tomorrow is a holiday so I can't call my doctor until Tuesday. I just don't know...your thoughts? I'm a lil over 9 weeks now.

All the time its spotting and not bright red you should be fine, i know its a worrying time but rest up, go sit on the couch and do nothing!! I heard once that you can have a light bleed when your af would be due so like just after 4 weeks 8 weeks etc but isnt harmful to the baby xx


----------



## momofone08

I just realized that my scan is in two weeks! :) I will be 11 weeks exactly. I can't wait to see how much baby has changed.


----------



## dizzybaby

momofone08 said:
 

> I just realized that my scan is in two weeks! :) I will be 11 weeks exactly. I can't wait to see how much baby has changed.

We have a scan in 2 weeks too, we've booked a private one for the day before our 1st wedding anniversary, we both said all we wanted was to know our baby is doing ok so thats what we're doing :) We did have a spa weekend booked but my sickness plus the fact i can't use the jacuzzi, sauna, steam or get the massage I wanted kinda put the kibosh on that! So baby viewing and a nice dinner it is :) We may go buy something for baby too as we're just dying to, just something little


----------



## Duckins

Mine's in 2 weeks, too! Friday the 13th....ughhh....think positive :haha:
It'll be my first scan; the midwives I see don't do early scans unless there's cramping/bleeding or some other problem/high risk. Excited and scared...I already sobbed to my midwife at my first appt with mmc flashbacks. But, she said they have no reason to believe anything's wrong. So we wait :sleep:
ETA: we've decided on Team Yellow!


----------



## wamommy

We're staying team yellow, too :D I have 2 girls and a boy, and have saved all of their clothes (thank goodness... I was about to get rid of it all!) so no matter which gender it is I have plastic bins FULL of clothes ready to go. :yipee: I never thought I would have the patience to be team yellow, so we'll see if I make it! :haha:


----------



## Tynmeg

I went to the ER. Please take me out of the group. They couldn't find a heartbeat. I wish you all the best. Take care.


----------



## x__amour

I'm so sorry sweetheart. :hugs:


----------



## wamommy

I am so sorry, Tynmeg. There are no words. I will keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers tonight :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## RaeChay

I am so sad to hear this Tyn. FX for you for a quick physical-emotional recovery and for a near-future sticky rainbow baby.


----------



## momofone08

I am so sorry for your loss. I am keeping you and your family in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## bookworm0901

So sorry tynmeg!! :hugs: prayers for a speedy recovery and a sticky baby soon. Going through a mc is never easy, take as much time as you need to heal. :hugs:


----------



## steatite

Tynmeg, I am so sorry for your loss. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## kksy9b

I am so incredibly sorry for your loss Tynmeg. Thinking and praying for you during this time :hugs::hugs:


----------



## baby25102011

:nope: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## SazzleR

I'm so, so sorry Tymeg :hugs:


----------



## ttclou25

So sorry Tynmeg :nope: My prayers are with you xxxx


----------



## imaginary8x

I'm so sorry Tynmeg. :hugs:


----------



## dizzybaby

So sorry Tynmeg, take care of yourself hun


----------



## KjConard

I am so sorry. Thinking of you hun. :hugs:


----------



## hope4rainbow

Tynmeg- :cry: My heart is heavy for you, I am so sorry you are going through this. Your sweet angel is in my thoughts.


----------



## bw9522

tynmeg :hugs::hugs: sorry for your loss


----------



## mayb_baby

:hugs:
I am so sorry Tynmeg:cry: xxx


----------



## Loubie_2012

I'm so sorry for your loss Tynmeg :hugs:


----------



## mayb_baby

Booking in appointments not until Sep 24th :(


----------



## dizzybaby

mayb_baby said:


> Booking in appointments not until Sep 24th :(

I think thats roughly about right hun Mines on September 15th when I'll be 9+4, I always thought they saw you earlier than this though but :shrug: seems so long to wait doesn't it!


----------



## LauraLoo1612

My booking in appt is Thursday I'll be exactly 9 weeks :D


----------



## momofone08

2 weeks exactly until my NT scan!! I'll be 11 weeks. I am officially 9 weeks today. I can't wait to see baby again. It still doesn't feel real. How are all of you?


----------



## RaeChay

My ultrasound is Thursday this week, will be 9+3 based on last measure. Had my first vomiting episodes yesterday! So THAT is what that's like. NOT my fav, but I'll take it if it means babe is ok. Ugh, I'm in bed now and dreading to get up and test the waters. To think I was being cocky on Friday, thinking the ms was subsiding. Oh well! Silver linings like I'd said. 
Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Question. This is my first pregnancy and I get like pressure on my cervix and I read this is normal but I am just wondering if anyone else has had this? I already had a scan at 6 weeks and the baby was there and heart was beating away lol!


----------



## x__amour

Totally normal!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Xamour-Thank goodness..I had an ectopic in May so I freak out with everything I feel lol


----------



## baby25102011

Mine's 16th Sept - I'll only be 7 + 6 ... I thought that was dead early lol

I'm sure I eel a tiny bit sick ... not quite sick but not quite right :D

x x


----------



## bookworm0901

My appt is also Thursday and ill also be exactly 9 weeks!

Anyone else peed a little while throwing up?! :blush: don't laugh! :haha: this happened to me with my son too but I think later in the pregnancy. :dohh:

One bit of advice, that I need to follow my own advice about....do kegels!! I wasn't good about doing them with my son and after he was born I lost total bladder control. I would literally be sitting there and just start peeing. It took months to truly have control back.


----------



## imaginary8x

My booking in appointment is 17th September I'll be 8 + 5 for mine and 12 week scan isn't till 14th October I'll be 12 + 4. :)


----------



## ttclou25

Only have a scan booked in for the 19th sept at 8 weeks no booking in yet - hoping ill get a 12 week one too


----------



## morganwhite7

Hopefully seeing a HEARTBEAT on Thursday at 9:45 A.M. !!! :)

(Just scheduled, I'm a bit anxious, if you can't tell ;))


----------



## GlassPeony

Starting early yesterday I started to get pretty sharp cramps on my left side and a headache. My CM kicked up and I woke up last night multiple times from heavy cramps.. no blood, but this morning I called the OBGYN and told them what was going on. I got a call back and they told me to go give a blood sample and then call them back after 2 hours, which will be in just a couple of minutes. 

Right now I'm freaking out and have no idea what they could be testing for in the blood.. I do have an appointment tomorrow, too, but that was scheduled like a month ago. 

I called my boss to let her know I'm not going in tonight and she sounded annoyed and demanded I have them fax over a Dr's note.. I'm going to ask the nurse if they can do that when I call to see what's going on. I feel kind of sick to my stomach about everything, the baby, my job, the sharp pain. :( I have no idea what could cause this. 

I'm really hoping everything is ok.


----------



## morganwhite7

Ugh that is no fun about work :(

Update us with your numbers, they COULD be checking your progesterone since you had lots of CM? Idk I just know that's what causes that. But GL we'll keep our FX'd for ya, whatever those numbers are! ;)


----------



## GlassPeony

The nurse called back and said my hormone levels are high and my HCG is at 59,186.

I'm going in for an ultrasound in a few hours to make sure things are fine, I guess because I was on clomid there's a possibility I have more than one bean in there and they want to make sure things are okay and there's no ectopic, etc. The no bleeding thing is so far a good sign too, I guess. 

I'm off to drink a ton of water and try to stay calm. I feel better knowing my HCG is where it should be.


----------



## ttclou25

GlassPeony said:


> The nurse called back and said my hormone levels are high and my HCG is at 59,186.
> 
> I'm going in for an ultrasound in a few hours to make sure things are fine, I guess because I was on clomid there's a possibility I have more than one bean in there and they want to make sure things are okay and there's no ectopic, etc. The no bleeding thing is so far a good sign too, I guess.
> 
> I'm off to drink a ton of water and try to stay calm. I feel better knowing my HCG is where it should be.

Lots of luck on your scan - Thinking of you x


----------



## RaeChay

They may also have done a blood for your blood type. They did the same with me, as I had sharp left sided pains around week 7. Turned out to have been gas...love the GI stuff that goes along with the LO!! FX for you that everything looks healthy. Try to stay calm and keep us updated!


----------



## mayb_baby

I'm worried I have thrush and I don't know what I can take :(
Also I feel so worried about my beany and I don't know why


----------



## RaeChay

mayb_baby said:


> I'm worried I have thrush and I don't know what I can take :(
> Also I feel so worried about my beany and I don't know why

What are your symptoms?


----------



## GlassPeony

RaeChay said:


> They may also have done a blood for your blood type. They did the same with me, as I had sharp left sided pains around week 7. Turned out to have been gas...love the GI stuff that goes along with the LO!! FX for you that everything looks healthy. Try to stay calm and keep us updated!

I'm hoping it's something innocuous like gas! I was having some cramps and stuff a few weeks ago and my husband got pretty upset with me that I wouldn't call the Dr because I didn't want to be a huge PITA to them. When I started having this sharp pain he was like yeah, we're calling the Doctor and I don't care what you say! As he says, best case scenario, it's nothing and we can rest easy and worst case scenario we'll be glad we didn't put off seeking out help.

Thank you for the good thoughts and prayers and supports ladies, I'll let you know how it goes! Scan is scheduled for an hour from now.


----------



## mayb_baby

RaeChay said:


> mayb_baby said:
> 
> 
> I'm worried I have thrush and I don't know what I can take :(
> Also I feel so worried about my beany and I don't know why
> 
> What are your symptoms?Click to expand...

Not many today just tired, that's why I feel so panicked my symptoms aren't that strong today. I'm worried as I have had a loss before, I lost my last at 7+4 and I am 6wks tomorrow. x


----------



## GlassPeony

I'm back and incredibly relieved!

The pain was due to corpus luteum. Baby is measuring exactly where they should be (8 and a half weeks) and our EDD via ultrasound is April 14, 2014.

The best part was we got to hear the nublet's heartbeat and it was 170 bpm! The US tech was really sweet and told me off the record that everything looked great. 

Thank you all for your kind/nice thoughts.


----------



## wamommy

Thank goodness! So good to hear :D


----------



## finallyready

Had my first dr's appt today! Found out I don't get a scan until 20 weeks! YIKES! Such a long wait. I can opt to have one at 12 weeks but that will include the pre-natal testing and I'm not sure I want that. So I have a long 13 week wait ahead of me! Hopefully at my next appt he will be able to pick up a HB at the very least. I hate this 'in between' stage!


----------



## morganwhite7

Mayb- I hope things are okay, I know what you mean about that "feeling"... Can't help but have it too since I have been bleeding every other day.. 

Glassy peony- I have been having AWFUL pain on the side I ovulated from and can't help but think its the same. Like ouch backache down my leg.. And the doc said "oh no the corpus luteum would never hurt"  

Ready for my scan ladies.. Thursday. 9 am. :)


----------



## hope4rainbow

bookworm- I did that today! Just a wee bit, but it was enough to worry me! I'll be starting those kegels with you!

GlassPeony- So glad everything is right with baby! Such a relief!

mayb_baby- I'm so sorry you're sick! Try not to worry about the little one, you're probably the one getting all the sickness and he/she is blissfully unaware!

Our little one is measuring a few days ahead and was dancing all around the screen today! 178 bpm!! :cloud9:


----------



## x__amour

Well, guess I'm going to be pregnant and working, lol. We moved here from Colorado and I quit my job but had applied to some before I became pregnant and one contacted me with a lot of money so... Yeah! That'll be fun. 

Still waiting for insurance. Getting frustrated as I need to make my 8 week appointment, grrr.


----------



## RaeChay

mayb_baby said:


> RaeChay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mayb_baby said:
> 
> 
> I'm worried I have thrush and I don't know what I can take :(
> Also I feel so worried about my beany and I don't know why
> 
> What are your symptoms?Click to expand...
> 
> Not many today just tired, that's why I feel so panicked my symptoms aren't that strong today. I'm worried as I have had a loss before, I lost my last at 7+4 and I am 6wks tomorrow. xClick to expand...

It's so early- I had almost no symptoms at the point you're at. I wouldn't let myself get carried away with worry if I were you. What about thrush? Are you talking oral thrush? I may be wrong but I think you can use diluted hydrogen peroxide as an oral rinse.


----------



## mayb_baby

No I have thrush down there all though I have an awful sore throat today to and I had sharp pains in my abdomen last night although I think it could of been gas. 
I'm probably over thinking and panicking but I'm trying not to be too attached and haven't told many about this pregnancy. Cannot wait until I've seen a heartbeat 7weeks to wait :(


----------



## Reno

Only just catching up on the last few days!

:( my heart breaks for the little beans that haven't made it - so close to home as we're all in the same boat hoping and praying that all is well! I haven't had a scan yet, and STILL waiting on a scan date after the midwife refered me almost 2 weeks ago so I could have my scan at 10 weeks before I go on hols! Got my first appointment with her on friday - it still doesn't feel real yet and that makes me sad, and worries me that something is wrong! *sigh*


----------



## ttclou25

mayb_baby said:


> No I have thrush down there all though I have an awful sore throat today to and I had sharp pains in my abdomen last night although I think it could of been gas.
> I'm probably over thinking and panicking but I'm trying not to be too attached and haven't told many about this pregnancy. Cannot wait until I've seen a heartbeat 7weeks to wait :(

I feel the same hun, its the worst time ever waiting for the scan i worry every second that im not having the right symptoms as i had mcs before. Doesnt help i found out bfp at 3w4d. time dragsssss


----------



## LauraLoo1612

Reno said:


> Only just catching up on the last few days!
> 
> :( my heart breaks for the little beans that haven't made it - so close to home as we're all in the same boat hoping and praying that all is well! I haven't had a scan yet, and STILL waiting on a scan date after the midwife refered me almost 2 weeks ago so I could have my scan at 10 weeks before I go on hols! Got my first appointment with her on friday - it still doesn't feel real yet and that makes me sad, and worries me that something is wrong! *sigh*

Please stay positive hun theres so much going in your body that you are even unaware of. Your little bub's is growing and changing every day. You have no signs to worry so count it as a blessing and try and enjoy your pregnancy. :cloud9: If its a hard wait, have you thought about booking a private scan? :)


----------



## steatite

Went to see my GP today after seeing her about my spotting last week. She has booked me in for a scan on Friday when I'll be 6weeks 4days. She said that sometimes even a little spotting can mean that the pregnancy has failed. I know she was just being realistic so I don't get my hopes up too much, but I'm feeling so scared now that I have lost the baby. I suppose it's better to find out either way than keep worrying.


----------



## RaeChay

@mayb_baby: here are a couple links regarding safe treatment for thrush: 
https://americanpregnancy.org/pregnancycomplications/yeastinfectionpreg.html

https://www.mayoclinic.com/health/yeast-infection-during-pregnancy/AN02076

Hope you're feeling better soon. Thrush is no fun. Also try eating yogurt daily! A good natural remedy. 

@steatite: ugh, don't you love "practical advice..." I don't. FX for your upcoming scan. Please try not to dwell on negative and worry. I do believe there is value in protecting your heart from the worst possible scenario by being prepared for bad news, but on the other hand, countless women have spotting throughout their pregnancy and things end up a-ok. Try to keep your chin up. We are here for you either way. It may also help to tell a few trusted friends what you're going through, in order to have some "real life" support too... If you're stubborn like me you may not have told a soul.


----------



## steatite

RaeChay, thanks so much for your message. It really helps to have the support on this board. I have told one close friend about the pregnancy and the spotting, so I know I will have her support.

The worst thing about the scan being Friday is that we are going down to see my parents immediately afterwards (planned for weeks, train tickets booked etc.), so I will either be giving them a wonderful surprise (first grandchild, they had no idea we were trying), or I will have to give them a double shock that a) I was pregnant and b) I no longer am. It's going to be an emotional rollercoaster either way.


----------



## Reno

LauraLoo1612 said:


> Reno said:
> 
> 
> Only just catching up on the last few days!
> 
> :( my heart breaks for the little beans that haven't made it - so close to home as we're all in the same boat hoping and praying that all is well! I haven't had a scan yet, and STILL waiting on a scan date after the midwife refered me almost 2 weeks ago so I could have my scan at 10 weeks before I go on hols! Got my first appointment with her on friday - it still doesn't feel real yet and that makes me sad, and worries me that something is wrong! *sigh*
> 
> Please stay positive hun theres so much going in your body that you are even unaware of. Your little bub's is growing and changing every day. You have no signs to worry so count it as a blessing and try and enjoy your pregnancy. :cloud9: If its a hard wait, have you thought about booking a private scan? :)Click to expand...

Will def book a private scan if they can't fit us in at the hospital before hols!


----------



## morganwhite7

Steatite- I am in quite the same boat. After I had my "miscarriage" (I bled bad HEAVY/CLOTS for 2 days..) we went to the ER and all they did was test my levels, which only went up 40% after 3 days, which still isn't good.

Doctors frustrate me.. I can't wait to get into an OB that cares about me, but we have Medicaid so that may not happen either. Our scan is Thursday. Hoping for a heartbeat. Will be keeping you in my thoughts. Are you feeling sick at all?


----------



## steatite

Hi Morgan, all the best for your scan. I'll be thinking of you. There are just so many unknowns aren't there?

I've been feeling sick in the afternoons, usually comes on at about 4. I haven't actually been sick yet, but I've had a couple of near misses. My appetite has also taken a dive in the last week. I can only eat about 1/2 a plate of food before I feel uncomfortably full and stay that way for hours. Peppermint tea helps, I find.

What about you? How are you feeling?


----------



## momofone08

Reno- I'm glad that you are able to book in for a private scan. We can get a private scan here, but they are just for fun. You have to prove that you have already had a diagnostic scan with your Dr. We get more scans from the Dr's here though. I can't wait to see a pic of your bean. 

Steatite- I am thinking of you this week. I am sure all will go fine on Friday. I hope you have a great scan followed by a great trip. :hugs:

Morganwhite7- I also have medicaid, and have found a great Dr. I've always had private insurance through work and liked that I was able to move from doc to doc until I liked one. I hope you find an ob that you like. It's so hard finding a provider that accepts new medicaid patients, it is definitely frustrating. I am thinking of you and hope your scan goes well.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Hey ladies I got my ultrasound today at 8 weeks! https://i802.photobucket.com/albums/yy310/amcolecchi/20130904_081804_zps8b9a0b32.jpg everything is looking good, my hubby and I are so excited! We got to hear the heartbeat too!! 157 :)


----------



## morganwhite7

^BEAUTIFUL BEAN!!!!! :) :) :)

How exciting <3


----------



## momofone08

Amcolecchi said:


> Hey ladies I got my ultrasound today at 8 weeks! https://i802.photobucket.com/albums/yy310/amcolecchi/20130904_081804_zps8b9a0b32.jpg everything is looking good, my hubby and I are so excited! We got to hear the heartbeat too!! 157 :)

BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## kksy9b

Just getting caught up over the last few days! Congratulations on the wonderful scan Amcolecchi!!

AFM, I had very light brown spotting for about an hour last night. Naturally was worried but it went away and normal MS hit me last night as usual so not dwelling on it. Our first appointment is tomorrow! Not sure if we will get an US but will get to hear the HB! So excited!


----------



## wamommy

Beautiful scan, Amcolecchi!!

Steatite and Morgan, I can sympathize with the very tough waiting game. DS was conceived after back-to-back miscarriages, both of which started with spotting. When I started spotting with DS at 6 weeks I freaked out, thinking the worst, and DH drove me straight to the ob, sobbing. They did a quick vaginal ultrasound, and there was a flickering heartbeat! DS is sitting here with me as I type. Spotting can be a bad sign, but it can also be completely fine. I SO wish there was a way to know for sure so that so many ladies didn't have to spend so much time worrying! I will be thinking of you both and your upcoming scans :hugs:

No symptoms here. Actually, I am completely exhausted and fatigued, but that's it. I attribute it mostly to giving up my coffee! I'm from Seattle, and we LOVE our coffee :haha:


----------



## RaeChay

steatite said:


> RaeChay, thanks so much for your message. It really helps to have the support on this board. I have told one close friend about the pregnancy and the spotting, so I know I will have her support.
> 
> The worst thing about the scan being Friday is that we are going down to see my parents immediately afterwards (planned for weeks, train tickets booked etc.), so I will either be giving them a wonderful surprise (first grandchild, they had no idea we were trying), or I will have to give them a double shock that a) I was pregnant and b) I no longer am. It's going to be an emotional rollercoaster either way.

Your parents love you and they will be your biggest supporters no matter the outcome. Hang in there:flower:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Thank you ladies! And yes waiting is horrible!! But tomorrow when you go and get to hear the heartbeat it is all worth it!!


----------



## morganwhite7

Thanks Wamommy- Very reassuring.. less than 24 hours and we'll know... It has been a LONG 2DW !!! ;)


----------



## SazzleR

Good luck for your scans Morgan & Steatite. Keeping everything crossed for you both. :hugs:

Yay on the scan Amcolecchi :) Glad all is well. 

My 12 week scan is on 7th October. Sooooo far away! It's not even worth thinking about yet :shrug: I'm back at the MW tomorrow for them to (attempt to) take more blood to replace the 'dropped' sample. Will have to take Rex with me as it's my day off do no child are. I hope he sits still & doesn't respond badly to someone making mummy bleed :dohh:

My colleague had a box of chocolates today. She offered me one & I accepted. But it took all my will to chew it & swallow it :( What is that about?! I'm a chocoholic usually!!! Another food aversion, great :( No chocolate, no coffee. I'm going to be left with nothing :haha:


----------



## dizzybaby

Ah my scan is on 7th october too Sazzle!

Fab piccy Amcolecchi!

I have actually been able to eat normally today for the first time in 4 days!! But I'm getting hungry really quick and if i eat straight away i feel fine but I couldnt eat straight away earlier at work and it switched to sickness real quick so going to keep snacking and hope it keeps the sickness at bay!

This time next week we'll have had our private scan- baby should be 9 weeks then so don't know exactly what to expect to see, hopefully more baby shaped than the last scan :) Just need it to put my mind at rest, I'm panicking that every sign is a bad one, the fact I feel better today worries me in case the worst has happened and thats why I don't feel sick?! Hopefully its just a better day but its just so easy to read into every little thing :( Bring on next week!


----------



## x__amour

Really upset today. I can't find an OB/GYN to perform a VBAC and the hospital I'm set to deliver at have banned VBACs.


----------



## momofone08

x__amour said:


> Really upset today. I can't find an OB/GYN to perform a VBAC and the hospital I'm set to deliver at have banned VBACs.

I'm so sorry to hear that. I attempted a VBAC with my second. The link is a list of hospitals, by state, that have allowed and banned VBAC's. Maybe that list will have a hospital close enough to you. :hugs:
https://ican-online.org/vbac-ban-map


----------



## mayb_baby

So I had pain in the right hand side, I was so worried as it's persisting and getting worse, my temp was 38.9 and GP sent me to EPU.

All they could see internally was a sack but they said it matches my dates and all looks as it should, I have another scan at 2pm on the 18th.

So this is my little bubble :)
 



Attached Files:







1235018_650432974981716_1361528728_n.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## dizzybaby

mayb_baby said:


> So I had pain in the right hand side, I was so worried as it's persisting and getting worse, my temp was 38.9 and GP sent me to EPU.
> 
> All they could see internally was a sack but they said it matches my dates and all looks as it should, I have another scan at 2pm on the 18th.
> 
> So this is my little bubble :)

Aw diddy! Glad you've got some reassurance though hun!


----------



## RaeChay

Hi guys!! Just an update - 
I had my intake appt rescheduled from tomorrow to today so we could leave for vacation 1 day early. :haha:

Here it is!! Doc says everything looks good. Heartbeat was 170/min. My EDD was pushed ahead to April 6th. I guess my cycles were getting on the shorter side? Oh well, I'm happy! Hope everyone is doing great!!


----------



## Reno

SazzleR said:


> My colleague had a box of chocolates today. She offered me one & I accepted. But it took all my will to chew it & swallow it :( What is that about?! I'm a chocoholic usually!!! Another food aversion, great :( No chocolate, no coffee. I'm going to be left with nothing :haha:

I am totally the same, usually addicted to chocolate and sweets, but haven't touched my drawer full of treats in work for weeks!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Little bean looks beautiful!!!



RaeChay said:


> View attachment 668161
> 
> 
> Hi guys!! Just an update -
> I had my intake appt rescheduled from tomorrow to today so we could leave for vacation 1 day early. :haha:
> 
> Here it is!! Doc says everything looks good. Heartbeat was 170/min. My EDD was pushed ahead to April 6th. I guess my cycles were getting on the shorter side? Oh well, I'm happy! Hope everyone is doing great!!


----------



## kksy9b

RaeChay said:


> View attachment 668161
> 
> 
> Hi guys!! Just an update -
> I had my intake appt rescheduled from tomorrow to today so we could leave for vacation 1 day early. :haha:
> 
> Here it is!! Doc says everything looks good. Heartbeat was 170/min. My EDD was pushed ahead to April 6th. I guess my cycles were getting on the shorter side? Oh well, I'm happy! Hope everyone is doing great!!

Yeah! Happy to hear that baby is doing well! Enjoy your vacation!

AFM, about 5 hours to go to our appointment!


----------



## Amcolecchi

kksy-let us know how the appt goes!


----------



## momofone08

kksy9b- Good luck at your appointment! Let us know how it goes. 

Raychay and Mayb_baby- great scans!!!!!!!


----------



## GlassPeony

We still had our dr appointment yesterday and it went well. He told me I have a very slight subchorionic bleed but that either I'll have a little blood come out or else I'll just re-absorb the blood. Either way he said it's no big deal and things look great.

Here's the scan picture of the little blob!
 



Attached Files:







8week.png
File size: 236.6 KB
Views: 16


----------



## momofone08

GlassPeony said:


> We still had our dr appointment yesterday and it went well. He told me I have a very slight subchorionic bleed but that either I'll have a little blood come out or else I'll just re-absorb the blood. Either way he said it's no big deal and things look great.
> 
> Here's the scan picture of the little blob!

So happy to hear you had a good scan.


----------



## sunenihs

Hi all!

It's been awhile since I've posted..and it took me awhile to catch up! I'm so sad to hear about those who are out. My heart goes out to you all.

I had my first appointment yesterday. According to my cycle, she estimated me at the same as what I thought..10 weeks 3 days. (4 today!) I was able to hear the heartbeat at 166 BPM. It was such a cool experience! The baby is much lower than I thought. She did say my uterus is a little low, which is why the pelvic exam hurt as much as it did, but it's nothing to worry about.

Like others I've read, I will only get 1 ultrasound at 20 weeks. So disappointing! However, I opted for the 1st tri tests simply so I can get the dating scan US. I have the appointment today in just a few hours. I can't wait to see the little peanut!

I am telling my dad this weekend.. then the word will be out! I will probably wait to formally announce it until 12 weeks, but I'm going to give the grandparents the go-ahead to verbally tell who they want since they are all first time grandparents!

Wishing the best of luck to those of you experiencing problems.. I hope all test results come back with good answers! I will try to remember to post a pic of the U/S. I've been so busy with work and life lately.. yet the pregnancy time seems to be going so slow!

Oh - I get to find out the gender on Veteran's Day! I've never been so excited for that holiday :)


----------



## momofone08

sunenihs said:


> Hi all!
> 
> It's been awhile since I've posted..and it took me awhile to catch up! I'm so sad to hear about those who are out. My heart goes out to you all.
> 
> I had my first appointment yesterday. According to my cycle, she estimated me at the same as what I thought..10 weeks 3 days. (4 today!) I was able to hear the heartbeat at 166 BPM. It was such a cool experience! The baby is much lower than I thought. She did say my uterus is a little low, which is why the pelvic exam hurt as much as it did, but it's nothing to worry about.
> 
> Like others I've read, I will only get 1 ultrasound at 20 weeks. So disappointing! However, I opted for the 1st tri tests simply so I can get the dating scan US. I have the appointment today in just a few hours. I can't wait to see the little peanut!
> 
> I am telling my dad this weekend.. then the word will be out! I will probably wait to formally announce it until 12 weeks, but I'm going to give the grandparents the go-ahead to verbally tell who they want since they are all first time grandparents!
> 
> Wishing the best of luck to those of you experiencing problems.. I hope all test results come back with good answers! I will try to remember to post a pic of the U/S. I've been so busy with work and life lately.. yet the pregnancy time seems to be going so slow!
> 
> Oh - I get to find out the gender on Veteran's Day! I've never been so excited for that holiday :)

So exciting!!! I am so glad that you were able to hear the heartbeat and I can't wait to see your scan picture. So exciting that you have a date for your gender scan. I am thinking of getting a private scan at 15 weeks. I did this with my last daughter. It cost me $99, but it was great knowing so early. Also, if they can't tell the gender you get a repeat scan for free. :thumbup: After my scan on the 17th, I will schedule the ultrasound. Have a great scan today!


----------



## RaeChay

So happy for your good appointments GlassPeony and sunenihs!! 
Sune, I hope you get a chance to post your US pic soon!!

Kksy- keep us updated with your appt today!! Not sure if you remember but we were on the same TTC thread :)

GL to all of those with appts coming up. I think Morgan was today? Anyone else?


----------



## dizzybaby

Ah RaeChy thats a fab scan! looks like a proper little baby, so cute!


----------



## kksy9b

Hi ladies! Just got home from my appointment... no ultrasound until 20 weeks.. boo.. BUT we heard a strong heartbeat at 170!! It took her a bit to find but that little flutter stole my heart and made me fall even more in love with this little one growing inside me. Everything else looks good. I did find out that I have A- blood type so unless my DH also has a negative type, than I will have to get a RhoGAM shot partway through the pregnancy and ANY time I have bleeding, even light spotting (the spotting I posted about the other day was after intercourse so it was okay). All in all, I am on cloud 9 right now... it finally feels real :)

Hope you gals are doing well and looking forward to hearing about your appointments as they come up!


----------



## x__amour

Have my first appointment September 18th! I can't wait! :D


----------



## mayb_baby

Aww goodluck :)
I have my second scan that day Shannon :happydance:


----------



## momofone08

x__amour said:


> Have my first appointment September 18th! I can't wait! :D

Mines on the 17th. what an exciting month for all of us.


----------



## sunenihs

The scan went great! We were only able to get a side angle, but we watched the little peanut flip around and saw it's rump then he/she stretched its legs! It was so darling I could've just sat there and watched all day. For the most part it looked like he/she was just hanging out in a hammock enjoying the day :)

(I'm not quite sure I attached the image correctly, hopefully!)
 



Attached Files:







baby ultrasound 105 weeks.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 10


----------



## LauraLoo1612

sunenihs said:


> The scan went great! We were only able to get a side angle, but we watched the little peanut flip around and saw it's rump then he/she stretched its legs! It was so darling I could've just sat there and watched all day. For the most part it looked like he/she was just hanging out in a hammock enjoying the day :)
> 
> (I'm not quite sure I attached the image correctly, hopefully!)

Lovely scan pic! :D


----------



## LauraLoo1612

Had my MW booking in appt yesterday. She was lovely and went through everything. At the moment I'm being sent to be Consultant led due to previous MC's and I have a family history of cervical cancer but hopefully if everything okay I can be discharged back to Midwife led care.

My 12 week scan is booked for 25/9/13. Excited :D


----------



## momofone08

LauraLoo1612 said:


> sunenihs said:
> 
> 
> The scan went great! We were only able to get a side angle, but we watched the little peanut flip around and saw it's rump then he/she stretched its legs! It was so darling I could've just sat there and watched all day. For the most part it looked like he/she was just hanging out in a hammock enjoying the day :)
> 
> (I'm not quite sure I attached the image correctly, hopefully!)
> 
> 
> 
> What a great scan picture!Click to expand...


----------



## kksy9b

sunenihs said:


> The scan went great! We were only able to get a side angle, but we watched the little peanut flip around and saw it's rump then he/she stretched its legs! It was so darling I could've just sat there and watched all day. For the most part it looked like he/she was just hanging out in a hammock enjoying the day :)
> 
> (I'm not quite sure I attached the image correctly, hopefully!)

beautiful!!


----------



## steatite

Great to see everyone's lovely scans! Had my scan today and all is fine, thank goodness! Took the nurse all of 5 seconds to find baby, and we saw the heartbeat! Everything is looking great. The nurse said I had lovely internal organs, and that she wished she'd had me for her practical exam! Feel so relieved. Going to tell the parents and in-laws later since in-laws arrive from overseas this evening. I haven't seen them in 3 years, so this is going to be a joyful occasion!


----------



## momofone08

steatite said:


> Great to see everyone's lovely scans! Had my scan today and all is fine, thank goodness! Took the nurse all of 5 seconds to find baby, and we saw the heartbeat! Everything is looking great. The nurse said I had lovely internal organs, and that she wished she'd had me for her practical exam! Feel so relieved. Going to tell the parents and in-laws later since in-laws arrive from overseas this evening. I haven't seen them in 3 years, so this is going to be a joyful occasion!

YAY!!! I have been thinking of you all week. I am so glad your scan went well. Have a great visit with your in laws! I bet they will be thrilled. :happydance:


----------



## kksy9b

steatite said:


> Great to see everyone's lovely scans! Had my scan today and all is fine, thank goodness! Took the nurse all of 5 seconds to find baby, and we saw the heartbeat! Everything is looking great. The nurse said I had lovely internal organs, and that she wished she'd had me for her practical exam! Feel so relieved. Going to tell the parents and in-laws later since in-laws arrive from overseas this evening. I haven't seen them in 3 years, so this is going to be a joyful occasion!

Awesome! Congratulations and have fun telling your parents and in-laws!!


----------



## RaeChay

sunenihs - lovely ultrasound, I love the image of the baby lying in a hammock enjoying the day!!

steatite - I am so relieved to hear your appointment went well! I think we've all been pulling for your little one :)

Things are getting exciting, aren't they!


----------



## SazzleR

:happydance: Steatite! Enjoy telling everyone the happy, happy news. 

Great to see so many other scans of healthy beans & news of heartbeats :cloud9:

Rex told our childminder about my pregnancy today We've told him there's a baby in mummy's tummy but really didn't expect him to understand! Apparently the CM told her daughter to get out of the buggy cos she wasn't a baby & Rex just came out with 'my mummy's got a baby in her tummy'!!! Nice one, Rex! She obvs asked me & I couldn't lie to her face so I told her but said it was early days.

Thankfully the MW got my second lot of blood out first time so that was a relief. She got my hopes up that it could be a girl though :blush: She asked if I was feeling rough & I said 'yes, very' so she said 'don't work it won't be for the whole time but you know that from last time'. When I explained that I didn't have any nausea with Rex, she said 'well they do say girls disrupt your hormone levels more'. Wish she hasn't said that cos it's no secret that I'd love a girl this time :blush:


----------



## PandaMao

Steatite, that's awesome news!

AFM,I feel like I'm just treading water right now. I'm still experiencing a slew of symptoms. Haven't actually thrown up yet so that's good. I don't have my first appointment and scan until next Friday so I just feel like everything is up in the air. I'm so nervous they're gonna look and not find anything, lol.


----------



## Reno

had my booking apt today, still no scan date! have to phone hospital again on Tuesday to see if they can fit me in before I go on hols! Jealous of everyone getting early scans! So paranoid!


----------



## mayb_baby

sunenihs- Beautiful scan pic, glad your baby is well x

steatite - So glad your LO is well and all is going good and enjoy telling your families :)

LauraLoo1612- I was told by my EPU that I may not get to have Mid Led due to having abnormal cells removed and a family history of cervical cancer but I'm clinging to the hope my MW will say I can. 

SazzleR- Awww I have told Michael but now I am worried about LO telling people now :haha:
I'd love a girl this time too but I think it's a boy, either way I'll be happy.


----------



## steatite

Reno said:


> had my booking apt today, still no scan date! have to phone hospital again on Tuesday to see if they can fit me in before I go on hols! Jealous of everyone getting early scans! So paranoid!

I think if I had had the choice between a) not having an early scan and having nothing to worry about in my pregnancy or b) a bleed followed by a week of agonising worry I would have chosen a). Please count yourself lucky that you have no cause for concern in your pregnancy. If you are that desperate to see your baby early there are plenty of private clinics that will scan you for around £80 - £100


----------



## brenn09

steatite said:


> Reno said:
> 
> 
> had my booking apt today, still no scan date! have to phone hospital again on Tuesday to see if they can fit me in before I go on hols! Jealous of everyone getting early scans! So paranoid!
> 
> I think if I had had the choices between a) not having an early scan and having nothing to worry about in my pregnancy or b) a bleed followed by a week of agonising worry I would have chosen a). Please count yourself lucky that you have no cause for concern in your pregnancy. If you are that desperate to see your baby early there are plenty of private clinics that will scan you for around £80 - £100Click to expand...

I'm so sorry you had to deal with a bleed :hugs: but in her defense, everyone would like to see baby as soon as they can. I don't think she meant to be inconsiderate of those having early scans due to issues- just that she wishes she could get an early scan like many of us, including myself, to confirm/date the pregnancy. I had spotting after my scan, and I was terrified. I wouldn't wish that on anyone and I'm sorry you had to deal with similar feelings with your terrifying bleed :hugs:


----------



## brenn09

I have been reading and running, ladies! I'm beginning to see light at the end of the tunnel though- the nausea is easing, as is my weight gain, fatigue and sore boobs! If I hadn't heard the heartbeat this week (170bpm!!!) I would be scared but now I'm just happy to see the second tri on the horizon!!

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend!


----------



## bw9522

:hi: sorry not posted for a while

Its lovely to see scan pics and to hear that you are hearing HB i wont get that til 16wk scan

AFM i have been bad had my 8wk booking app last thurs on the 29th and i told the midwife about being really ill with ms she advised me to see GP next day to get some anti sickness tabs as i was dehydrated. Fri 30th i went to work but came home sick cause i was feeling so rough went to the gp and she gave me anti sickness tabs but she said if i was no better by next morning (sat) then i should go epu she even phoned them and put them on standby for me, Sat morning it took me hrs to get up i had that little energy, my Bro in Law came and got Damon for me and my dad took me to H. There i was put on a drip for a few hours as i had 3x ketones in my urnine. They gave me the option to stay in for another drip or come home and keep myself hydrayted so i came home with some stronger anti sickness meds. Feeling alot better now still feel sick without tabs but hey ho. I have my scan booked for 2/10/13 where i will bw 13wks 4ds but this is due to having two holidays booked and only a couple of days free between them and they could not fit me in them days. So now i am trying to get things sorted for holiday next sat.

I am a bit worried also that i have used my doppler and cant find HB and some of you ladies are same stage as me and have heard HB

Hope everyone is doing well ---- not long now ladies before entering 2nd tri :happydance:


----------



## RaeChay

bw- so sorry you are having such rough ms. Did you have it throughout the duration of your last pregnancy? Hoping there's a light at the end of the tunnel for you. 
Don't worry too much over your Doppler- baby might just be in a funny spot. The fact that you're having such strong ms is a good sign for baby. Hang in there and stay hydrated.


----------



## hope4rainbow

bw9522- I've been sick too. Throwing up once-twice a day for 4-5 weeks now. My dr recommended ginger root extract from Whole Foods/Natural Grocers 250 mg twice a day. I've taken it the last two days and haven't thrown up! It's been lovely. Still have my other symptoms (dizzy, starving, gas, sleepy) but it's amazing what it does to take nausea out of the equation!

Beautiful pictures and heartbeats, we're all well on our way to our 2nd trimesters, ladies! Soon we'll be posting gender announcements!!! :thumbup:


----------



## x__amour

https://imageshack.us/a/img10/3194/fl6q.jpg

7 weeks! Can't wait to see bubba next week! :D


----------



## Reno

steatite said:


> Reno said:
> 
> 
> had my booking apt today, still no scan date! have to phone hospital again on Tuesday to see if they can fit me in before I go on hols! Jealous of everyone getting early scans! So paranoid!
> 
> I think if I had had the choice between a) not having an early scan and having nothing to worry about in my pregnancy or b) a bleed followed by a week of agonising worry I would have chosen a). Please count yourself lucky that you have no cause for concern in your pregnancy. If you are that desperate to see your baby early there are plenty of private clinics that will scan you for around £80 - £100Click to expand...

yes I know all about it, had a bleed with DS and got a scan at 6 weeks where their was no hb, and another scan at 7 weeks to confirm bubs was ok so I vividly remember the agonising wait thinking the worst! and no, I'm not desperate at all, just as concerned as the next person! :flower:


----------



## SazzleR

:hugs: bw. Hope your sickness settles down soon. I'm suffering badly enough with just nausea so I can't imagine vomiting everyday either :( My sister has had treatment for hyperemesis & was in hospital for a week. This is her first baby so luckily she can recover by taking it easy. It must be so hard with a little one to run around after too :hugs:


----------



## steatite

Reno said:


> yes I know all about it, had a bleed with DS and got a scan at 6 weeks where their was no hb, and another scan at 7 weeks to confirm bubs was ok so I vividly remember the agonising wait thinking the worst! and no, I'm not desperate at all, just as concerned as the next person! :flower:

Sorry about my cranky reply. I think it was the word 'jealous' that hit a nerve, because it's such an unproductive emotion and I am just happy for all the ladies with healthy pregnancies. If we spend our energy on being jealous of each other then there will be no space for celebrating all the good bits. Does that make sense? I know everyone is worrying about their pregnancies, and I can imagine that even without bleeding there is so much to be concerned about. I hope you have a wonderful 12 week scan, and that we can all learn from each other how to relax a little and focus on the good bits. I know I need to learn to be less cranky to people on the Internet, and I apologise for the tone of my message. <3


----------



## brenn09

bw9522 said:


> I am a bit worried also that i have used my doppler and cant find HB and some of you ladies are same stage as me and have heard HB
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well ---- not long now ladies before entering 2nd tri :happydance:

When I was at the doc, even he had a hard time finding the baby's heartbeat so I'm guessing your little buggie is just hiding! I would love to get a doppler but I'm afraid I won't find the hb and freak myself out. 

If I get one, what kind should I get? Recommendations?


----------



## momofone08

brenn09 said:


> bw9522 said:
> 
> 
> I am a bit worried also that i have used my doppler and cant find HB and some of you ladies are same stage as me and have heard HB
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well ---- not long now ladies before entering 2nd tri :happydance:
> 
> When I was at the doc, even he had a hard time finding the baby's heartbeat so I'm guessing your little buggie is just hiding! I would love to get a doppler but I'm afraid I won't find the hb and freak myself out.
> 
> If I get one, what kind should I get? Recommendations?Click to expand...

I have a sonoline b 3mhz Doppler. I bought it new on eBay for $53. I like the 3 MHz better than the 2mhz probe because it works better on chuncky ladies like myself. :) I used it in my last pregnancy and it works great this time around also. If you buy one and can't find the heartbeat, do NOT worry. I found bubble at 9 weeks for maybe 5 seconds and then it was gone. It's hard to find before 12 weeks. I'm going to give mine another go on Tuesday at 10 wks


----------



## wamommy

I never found the hb before 10 weeks with a home doppler with DD#1 or 2... It wasn't until DS that I found it super early, once I looked for it right behind the pubic bone. I didn't realize how low down LO is at this early stage! If you can't find it, try aiming back and down, on either side of your pubic bone. Even if you can't find it there, don't worry. My babes have all hated the doppler, and even when I found a hb they quickly moved away from it! Smart babies :dohh:


----------



## bw9522

brenn09 said:


> bw9522 said:
> 
> 
> I am a bit worried also that i have used my doppler and cant find HB and some of you ladies are same stage as me and have heard HB
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well ---- not long now ladies before entering 2nd tri :happydance:
> 
> When I was at the doc, even he had a hard time finding the baby's heartbeat so I'm guessing your little buggie is just hiding! I would love to get a doppler but I'm afraid I won't find the hb and freak myself out.
> 
> If I get one, what kind should I get? Recommendations?Click to expand...

mine is the hi bebe got it 2nd hand from ebay 2yrs ago when having Damon and it has been passed round family as has maternity clothes


----------



## bw9522

also ladies i forgot to say i was at an asda living where they have maturnity section and all they clothes (all be it not a huge selection) were all reduced i got a pair of over bump blue boot cut jeans £4 and a pair of black and a pair of white linen under bump trousers £3.50 each bargin thought even if they just last my holiday that will do as im not wearing normal jeans as too tight


----------



## mayb_baby

Ordering maternity jeans this week, I know it's bloat but I fit into nothing!


----------



## bw9522

mayb_baby said:


> Ordering maternity jeans this week, I know it's bloat but I fit into nothing!

I know the feeling. Been really bloated today


----------



## mayb_baby

Mines consistent and I have gained 5lb :shock:


----------



## momofone08

mayb_baby said:


> Mines consistent and I have gained 5lb :shock:

I've gained 5 lbs too. :wacko: I finally invested in some maternity jeans. It's just been to hot to wear them, however it is supposed to be 60 on Tuesday so I just may give in. :thumbup:


----------



## wamommy

I never got back into my old jeans after DS (he's only 7 months old :dohh:). I've been wearing my "fat jeans" for the past few months! I can squeeze into my fave jeans, but the muffin top that ensues is NOT a good look :haha: I haven't gained any weight yet, but I know it's coming.  I gained the most in second tri with every pregnancy, and consitantly gained about 35 pounds each time! Yikes!


----------



## x__amour

Start my new job tomorrow! So scared.


----------



## morganwhite7

^So exciting! Are you working til baby and after? I think I'm going to stick it out as long as I can at this job and once I'm ready to pop I can quit and DH can take over ;) I am getting sick a lot more now though and it sucks, hopefully you don't have bad nausea.. Zofran has been my crutch throughout the workday!


----------



## morganwhite7

Ooh also ladies I bought a Doppler today!! Should be here Wednesday, check it out- free shipping! :) 

https://www.clinicalguard.com/sonoline-handheld-pocket-fetal-doppler-p-174.html


----------



## x__amour

I'm planning on going for as long as possible! I get 4 months of unpaid maternity leave so will use what I think is appropriate/can afford. I'm hoping DH will get a job and I can be a SAHM again though. I will go back if needed!


----------



## RaeChay

X_amour- GL on new job tomorrow!

I too have been browsing maternity jeans online. Been on vacation at the ocean this week, and wearing my jeans for the first time since April- lo and behold, very uncomfy on the tummy. Have been doing the rubber band trick while here. It's funny cuz I've actually lost 5 lbs since bfp (nausea) but tummy pokes out a bit now. 
Probably going to head to the mall and bite the bullet before long. Anyone tried Old Navy maternity? Any good?


----------



## wamommy

I don't mind Old Navy, but I find the fit isn't quite right for me. I am tall with no hips , and the jeans tend to bunch up around the crotch area. :dohh: I much prefer Motherhood Maternity, since they have a bunch of different cuts of jeans based on your body type. Another good option is to look on Craigslist or ebay for a pair of designer jeans that you already know suits your body type (or whatever your fave jeans are) and order a maternity set one size up! I just bought some yesterday for a STEAL. :D


----------



## SazzleR

Good luck for your new job, amour :thumbup: Hope everyone is nice & helpful :)

My SIL passed back the box of maternity clothes that we've been passing round between four of us who are all good friends. The collection has got significantly bigger than when I had it last :thumbup: I just need to find the energy to sift through it all now & put it away :(

I'm already finding most of my jeans & trousers are uncomfy by the afternoon due to bloat. Living in stretchy clothes at the minute!


----------



## PandaMao

Ahh, stretchy clothes. How I love them. I've been wearing normal pants and jeans when leaving the house, but at home I've been living in my yoga pants. I've lost weight since my BFP, but my pants fit so tight! Glad I'm not the only one to be having this issue so early on.


----------



## loulabelle22

Hi ladies my midwife has just told me my edd is the 22nd April :) hope I can join you all ! X


----------



## LauraLoo1612

Ive got my maternity skinny jeans from New Look OMG they are so comfy!!!!! I've already started wearing them as my size 8 skinny jeans are getting too tight on my waistline.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Laura- I am 8 weeks and already started wearing maternity jeans, they are just so much more comfortable!! Now I need to find black maternity pants for work and I will be happy hehehe :)


----------



## LauraLoo1612

Amcolecchi said:


> Laura- I am 8 weeks and already started wearing maternity jeans, they are just so much more comfortable!! Now I need to find black maternity pants for work and I will be happy hehehe :)

Glad to hear its not just me. :haha:


----------



## momofone08

LauraLoo1612 said:


> Amcolecchi said:
> 
> 
> Laura- I am 8 weeks and already started wearing maternity jeans, they are just so much more comfortable!! Now I need to find black maternity pants for work and I will be happy hehehe :)
> 
> Glad to hear its not just me. :haha:Click to expand...

I actually found black dress pants that are maternity for work at Target.:thumbup: I couldn't find them anywhere else.


----------



## momofone08

loulabelle22-Congratulations and welcome to the group! wishing you a h&h 9 months.


----------



## Sarah lo

I'm feeling pretty fat at the minute :( 

I got on the scales this morning and I've put on 4lbs. Then this afternoon I went to my first midwife appointment and got on the scales there and it said I was 4lbs heavier than I was this morning! :( I've been in my maternity jeans for ages! 

I don't even really feel like I'm eating much more at the moment. I am snacking a bit more but pre-preg I had some real issues with chocolate abuse and at the moment I've gone right off it so you'd think I'd be saving loads of calories there. :haha:


----------



## PugLuvAh

Sarah lo said:


> I got on the scales this morning and I've put on 4lbs. Then this afternoon I went to my first midwife appointment and got on the scales there and it said I was 4lbs heavier than I was this morning! :( I've been in my maternity jeans for ages!

I've been in maternity pants since about week 5 :winkwink:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Ya we are in the not really showing stage but feel fat! lol Oh if anyone has Burlington Coat Factory's out by them, they have CHEAP maternity clothes! $15 pants, $5 bras! Totally cute too!


----------



## momofone08

Amcolecchi said:


> Ya we are in the not really showing stage but feel fat! lol Oh if anyone has Burlington Coat Factory's out by them, they have CHEAP maternity clothes! $15 pants, $5 bras! Totally cute too!

I didn't know they did maternity. They are 10 minutes from my house, I guess I better go check it out.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Yes, it's a small section but SUPER cheap!!


----------



## MamaPeaches

How are you ladies doing? I've had one of those days with to many things to do, appointments to go to, it's insanely hot, I'm exhausted, and sick as a dog with all day sickness. I forgot how truly miserable it is to be sick all hours of the day and still have to do everything on top of it. I'm really hoping the heat goes away soon and fall will set it, it's hard to get the kids outside when it's just too hot for them to play. But I do have my first appointment with the midwife on Wednesday so I'm excited to go to that! I've always used an ob and this will be my first ( and last :) ) pregnancy with a midwife at a brand new birth center that recently opened. Any one else doing the all natural route?


----------



## wamommy

MamaPeaches said:


> How are you ladies doing? I've had one of those days with to many things to do, appointments to go to, it's insanely hot, I'm exhausted, and sick as a dog with all day sickness. I forgot how truly miserable it is to be sick all hours of the day and still have to do everything on top of it. I'm really hoping the heat goes away soon and fall will set it, it's hard to get the kids outside when it's just too hot for them to play. But I do have my first appointment with the midwife on Wednesday so I'm excited to go to that! I've always used an ob and this will be my first ( and last :) ) pregnancy with a midwife at a brand new birth center that recently opened. *Any one else doing the all natural route?*

I'm not doing a midwife, since I really like my OB, and after 3 kids I would feel like I was cheating on her! :haha: I DID have all 3 of my babies completely unmedicated, though! :D I feel more comfortable in a hospital, just in case, and will deliver in the same place again this time. They are very open and receptive to unmedicated births, and I never felt pressured or anything but completely supported in going without drugs.


----------



## morganwhite7

Omg WOW to the ladies with Burlington Coat factory, are you all from Ohio too?! Haha too cool if so :)


----------



## mayb_baby

My skin is awful! :brat:


----------



## LauraLoo1612

Got my private scan this Sunday so excited :D I'll be 10+3 weeks :D


----------



## Reno

Got my scan date! I'll be 10+6! Yay! Keeping everything crossed!


----------



## Reno

mayb_baby said:


> My skin is awful! :brat:

One side of my face has completely broken out today, just little spots...but tonnes of them!


----------



## Loubie_2012

mayb_baby said:


> My skin is awful! :brat:

Mine too! I can't believe how bad my chin is, I haven't had skin like this since I was a teenager and even then I don't think it was as bad as this! I went to the chemist and got Clearasil yesterday and some other spot stuff as someone on here recommended it. 

I have my booking in appointment tomorrow. A bit nervous but excited too as it means things are progressing. Only thing is I'm going to have to try and stay really calm as my blood pressure was high when I met the midwife when I first had my BFP which has never happened before but I think it was because I was stressed about knowing I'd drank alcohol etc as I'd just told her about that and was a bit upset.


----------



## Reno

LauraLoo1612 said:


> Ive got my maternity skinny jeans from New Look OMG they are so comfy!!!!! I've already started wearing them as my size 8 skinny jeans are getting too tight on my waistline.

I have a pair from New Look too and they are fab!!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Morgan-yes I am from Ohio! Where are you from in Ohio? I am from Akron! I went to Burlington got Maternity work nice black slacks for $15 and a long black dress for $10! Couldn't beat it! They had bras there for $4.99 but I am only 8w4d so I am going to wait till at least the second trimester!

Mama-I am still seeing the FS at the moment but once I am done with him I am going to do a midwife! I decided since I had an ectopic before and dealt so much with meds and doctors and I got prego this cycle naturally I wanted to keep it going so I want a natural birth and the hospital my husband works at, so I feel safe there with any doctor if an emergency arises! :) GL to you too!!


----------



## LauraLoo1612

Reno said:


> Got my scan date! I'll be 10+6! Yay! Keeping everything crossed!

Is this your private scan or your first scan with the hospital?


----------



## kksy9b

Happy dance....I'm a lime :) and the end of first tri is in sight!!


----------



## momofone08

Officially 10 weeks today! I'm 11 by LMP, but 10 according to early scan. :happydance: In exactly one week is my NT scan, I can't wait to see my little bubba and see how much he/she has grown. I am scheduling a private gender scan for 15 weeks. I did it with my last pregnancy and it was a great experience. So I should know the gender, if baby cooperates, October 15th. 

kksy9b- Congrats on being a lime!!! 2 more weeks and the 1st tri will be over for you! 

Reno- so exciting that you got your scan date. :happydance:

Amcolecchi- That is awesome that you are able to move over to a MW. I had OB's with my first two and since my first was a breech c-section and my second a failed vbac, I have to have an OB this time to do a 3rd c-section. You can't VBA2C in CO unless you have had a previous vaginal birth. :( I would love to be able to have a more natural approach. I bet you will love your MW.

LauraLoo1612- so exciting for your scan date. 

mayb_baby- My skin was awful with my two daughters. I haven't had any problems this time. Maybe you have a little :pink: bubba growing.


----------



## Reno

LauraLoo1612 said:


> Reno said:
> 
> 
> Got my scan date! I'll be 10+6! Yay! Keeping everything crossed!
> 
> Is this your private scan or your first scan with the hospital?Click to expand...

That's the first scan with the hospital!! If all is well, going to book a 16 week gender scan as soon as we get out lol! :happydance:

Also, will be visiting my sister in Macedonia when I'm 13/14 weeks, and she said I can get a private scan for like £5, so will probably do that for fun! :happydance:


----------



## Reno

kksy9b said:


> Happy dance....I'm a lime :) and the end of first tri is in sight!!

Has it gone fast or slow for you? I can't believe I'll be 10 weeks this week already! That's like 1/4 over! :wacko:


----------



## WantingABubba

Can't remember if I joined already :haha:

Hi, I'm 10 weeks pregnant and my EDD is 8th April 2014 :)


----------



## mayb_baby

So I sat down and my jeans ripped at the bum :cry:
Feeling so fat, I'm no longer and 8 and my topshop favourite jeans are destroyed:brat:


----------



## wamommy

mayb_baby said:


> So I sat down and my jeans ripped at the bum :cry:
> Feeling so fat, I'm no longer and 8 and my topshop favourite jeans are destroyed:brat:

Oh no!! Poor you :( I would be so upset. Luckily my fave jeans are still in my closet from the last baby's weight, so they're safe!


----------



## momofone08

mayb_baby said:


> So I sat down and my jeans ripped at the bum :cry:
> Feeling so fat, I'm no longer and 8 and my topshop favourite jeans are destroyed:brat:

oh no. I did that my last pregnancy, but at work. :hugs:


----------



## mayb_baby

:cry:
 



Attached Files:







RIPP.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## GlassPeony

Is anyone else having super vivid pregnancy dreams?

I took a nap this afternoon and in it I had a very vivid dream that I was preparing Indian food. When I woke up it was all I could think about so I'm having it for dinner, haha! My whole pregnancy I've been having crazy strong dreams though.


----------



## hope4rainbow

Maternity clothes are on the horizon for me too! 

Can't wait to hear about all the scans coming up!

We had an u/s yesterday, 11 weeks 178 bpm, you can even see between the legs! It's still so early, but I don't see anything there. My husband thinks "he's" still growing his parts, but I'm not so sure!!!! Any guesses? :flower:

Little head on the right, legs on the left. So Amazing!
 



Attached Files:







11 weeks.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 17


----------



## kksy9b

Reno said:


> kksy9b said:
> 
> 
> Happy dance....I'm a lime :) and the end of first tri is in sight!!
> 
> Has it gone fast or slow for you? I can't believe I'll be 10 weeks this week already! That's like 1/4 over! :wacko:Click to expand...

I think it's a bit of both for me. I am just trying to enjoy each stage for what it is and soak it in so that's helping to slow it down a bit :) What about for you?


----------



## Loubie_2012

GlassPeony said:


> Is anyone else having super vivid pregnancy dreams?
> 
> I took a nap this afternoon and in it I had a very vivid dream that I was preparing Indian food. When I woke up it was all I could think about so I'm having it for dinner, haha! My whole pregnancy I've been having crazy strong dreams though.

I am! I just said to DH this morning that my dreams seem to be so vivid now that I'm pregnant. Last night I was on a bus with my baby (I drive so not sure why I would be!) and I was in a panic about the pushchair not being secure. Also, I was dreaming about raising and caring for a huge tank of lobsters.... no idea where that came from!!


----------



## x__amour

GlassPeony said:


> Is anyone else having super vivid pregnancy dreams?

Yes. :(

*Sensitive*

Spoiler
I had a dream I lost baby last night. It was so vivid and real, I was so scared and sad. :cry:


----------



## momofone08

hope4rainbow said:


> Maternity clothes are on the horizon for me too!
> 
> Can't wait to hear about all the scans coming up!
> 
> We had an u/s yesterday, 11 weeks 178 bpm, you can even see between the legs! It's still so early, but I don't see anything there. My husband thinks "he's" still growing his parts, but I'm not so sure!!!! Any guesses? :flower:
> 
> Little head on the right, legs on the left. So Amazing!

Awww what a cute little bubba. My scan is the 17th. I would guess girl from the HB.


----------



## LauraLoo1612

hope4rainbow said:


> Maternity clothes are on the horizon for me too!
> 
> Can't wait to hear about all the scans coming up!
> 
> We had an u/s yesterday, 11 weeks 178 bpm, you can even see between the legs! It's still so early, but I don't see anything there. My husband thinks "he's" still growing his parts, but I'm not so sure!!!! Any guesses? :flower:
> 
> Little head on the right, legs on the left. So Amazing!

Aawww lovely scan pic! :)


----------



## momofone08

i actually found the baby on the doppler today! I found it a few seconds last week but wasn't sure. This time I actually found it long enough to get a hb reading. Heart rate was 146 bpm. :happydance:


----------



## hope4rainbow

Loubie- A tank full of lobsters and a baby??? That's hilarious!!! :haha:


----------



## Loubie_2012

Haha I know - I don't know where the lobsters came from! Last night it was all to do with squeezing milk out of my boobs but I'd been reading a booklet on breast feeding that the midwife gave me before bed so at least that made sense!!


----------



## Mummylou23

how do I join plz


----------



## momofone08

Mummylou23 said:


> how do I join plz

Congratulations on your :bfp: I will add you to the front page.


----------



## Mummylou23

thank you :) ive added the image for april flowers love it :) xx will give my official due date when get dating scan but from online calcs im due 6th april 14 x


----------



## mayb_baby

Congrats on you'r :bfp: mummylou23


----------



## pinklizzy

Morning ladies!
Got my booking appointment with midwife this afternoon, looking forward to it but also a bit apprehensive, not sure why! She's coming to the house and I'm a bit worried about the state of the place as OH and Erin will be home all morning!! 
Hope everyone is feeling ok xx


----------



## x__amour

Just got out of the ER. Have hyperemesis. :cry:


----------



## pinklizzy

:-( Hope you're ok x_amour? Did they give you any treatment to help?


----------



## x__amour

Some Zofran. The vomiting is just horribly painful! :(


----------



## Mummylou23

morning girls and thanks for my congrats on :bfp: 
I am still tryin to get my head around it lol x x


----------



## hope4rainbow

Joining the bump photos! I'll be 12 weeks on Tuesday! Would love to see more bumps!! :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







11 week bump.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## LauraLoo1612

10 week private scan tomoz very excited :D


----------



## kksy9b

Wonderful bump!! Would love to share a picture...but I'm not really showing yet! Will get there eventually


----------



## momofone08

x__amour said:


> Just got out of the ER. Have hyperemesis. :cry:

Oh no! I hope the Zofran helps.


----------



## momofone08

hope4rainbow said:


> Joining the bump photos! I'll be 12 weeks on Tuesday! Would love to see more bumps!! :winkwink:

You look adorable!!!!!!!


----------



## SazzleR

Huge :hugs: amour. My sister is still suffering with hyperemesis at 15 weeks so I've seen firsthand how horrible it is :cry: Hope the Zofran works for you. 

I had to bust out my bump bands for work today because I couldn't fasten the pair of work trousers I wanted to wear :dohh: It's the bloat! It's ridiculous. My the time I go to bed, I look about 20 weeks :( I got a bump pretty early last time but not this early :dohh:


----------



## LB2B

Hello ladies! I am due April 21st with baby #1! I look forward to reading all of your posts so I know what I am in for :)


----------



## WantingABubba

x__amour said:


> Just got out of the ER. Have hyperemesis. :cry:

Oh sorry hun :( my friend had it too, and I witnessed it first hand. My heart goes out to the sufferers! x


----------



## WantingABubba

Have I been added to this group, admin? 1st baby, EDD 8 April 2014 x


----------



## momofone08

WantingABubba said:


> Have I been added to this group, admin? 1st baby, EDD 8 April 2014 x

 I have added you to the front page hun. Congrats on your :baby: I'm due the same day :flower:


----------



## LauraLoo1612

Had my 10+2 week private scan today. It was a great experience and worth the money! I am measuring 2 days ahead now too at 10+4 weeks which is great as I was originally measuring 2 days behind. :thumbup:

Buba was moving its arms and legs around, could see it's little heart beating away and it got hiccups at one point. It was fascinating! :cloud9:

https://i1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd413/lura-traloora/null_zps0dfef389.jpg​​


----------



## hope4rainbow

LauraLoo- Wonderful news!!! It's such an amazing experience to see them around in there!

kksy9b- I bet your bump is coming soon, can't wait to see!

I was rear ended last night. I feel fine, no pain/cramping/spotting, but it scared me. I wasn't hit very hard and my mom (who was with me) was very reassuring that everything is going to be fine. I go back to the dr in a little over a week. I'll be calling Monday to let them know, though.


----------



## WantingABubba

momofone08 said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> Have I been added to this group, admin? 1st baby, EDD 8 April 2014 x
> 
> I have added you to the front page hun. Congrats on your :baby: I'm due the same day :flower:Click to expand...

Thank you! Congrats! We're bump buddies :happydance:


----------



## momofone08

hope4rainbow- I'm glad you weren't hit hard and are feeling okay. What a scary experience. 

LauraLoo- your LO is absolutely adorable. It looks like a proper little baby. Crazy how fast they grow. You made me anxious for Tuesday LOL. 

Wantingabubba- bump buddies for sure. :D


----------



## WantingABubba

momofone08 said:


> Wantingabubba- bump buddies for sure. :D

:happydance:


----------



## bookworm0901

Aw that scan pic makes me feel so excited, I'm 2 days behind it. I have to wait til 12 weeks though, not too much longer. Honestly, I remember time dragging with my son but it isn't this time because I'm running around after him all the time. It's going fast!!


----------



## bookworm0901

Also, I know I'm gonna sound crazy but I swear I've felt movement a little lately. About once and day and it seems to be at the same time of day, 3 PM-4 PM. The weirdest part is that I didn't feel movement with my son til 20 weeks but I had an anterior placenta (covering my stomach, cushioning movement). Anyway, even if I'm imagining it, it's reassuring. :blush:


----------



## wouldluvabub

LauraLoo1612 said:


> Had my 10+2 week private scan today. It was a great experience and worth the money! I am measuring 2 days ahead now too at 10+4 weeks which is great as I was originally measuring 2 days behind. :thumbup:
> 
> Buba was moving its arms and legs around, could see it's little heart beating away and it got hiccups at one point. It was fascinating! :cloud9:
> 
> https://i1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd413/lura-traloora/null_zps0dfef389.jpg​​

Gorgeous scan pic! I was just looking at it and had a little giggle, it looks like baby has crossed legs and is wearing a high heel!! Sooo cute!!


----------



## x__amour

Bought maternity leggings today. My God. I will never wear anything else ever again. :shock:


----------



## Reno

lauraloo - lovely scan! puts it in to perspective for me, they look so big already! scary!! :)


----------



## SazzleR

Beautiful scan pic, Lauraloo :D 3 weeks tomorrow til mine. Can't wait!

amour, I remember thinking the same thing about maternity leggings last time :haha: I had to chuck mine after my last pregnancy cos I wore them so much they had a hole in! Can't wait to buy some this time but trying to hold out til my scan to know that everything is ok. 

Been having some cramping over the past few days :( No spotting or anything. I think it might be because I'm over doing it a bit :( As soon as I've put my feet up, the cramping has stopped. Unfortunately as a working mum, putting my feet up isn't an option for most of the day. FXd it stops soon & it's just stretching.


----------



## pinklizzy

SazzleR- I've been feeling the same today :-( Took Erin to see my sister on the train yesterday and unexpectedly had to carry the pushchair up and over the railway bridge (poor Erin had to get out and walk) I'm trying not to do too much today but with a bored and fed up toddler its not easy!!


----------



## LB2B

x__amour said:


> Bought maternity leggings today. My God. I will never wear anything else ever again. :shock:

I did the same thing in earlier this week.... best thing ever and so.comfortable. i really disliked the belly band because it always needed to be adjusted!


----------



## PandaMao

Hi ladies. I'm so jealous of all the super clear scan pics. I had my first ultrasound 2 days ago. Based on lmp they thought should be 12+6 but I knew I wasn't that far along. Baby was measuring 9+6 and they kept asking me if I was sure when my period was. They finally believed me that I have irregular cycles and that's about how far along i thought I was. They did an internal ultrasound and it hurt so bad. Apparently I have a long uterus so it was hard for her to see everything she wanted to see so then she did an external. That didn't work out too well because it was still hard for her to see. She kept pushing down really hard and my abdomen still hurts today. It probably doesn't help I'm overweight, but it was worth anyway. The baby was moving around like crazy in there wiggling its little arms around. It almost looked like it was dancing and my hubby commented that it already has better rhythm than he does (hubby can NOT dance, lol). Heartbeat was measuring 171 bpm and I think she said it was 3.1 cm long. I'll have to post the pics when I get on the computer, but they're not super clear. My due date was moved up from where I thought it was and now it's the 12th of April. I'll have the NT scan when I'm 11+6 so I'm hoping two weeks difference will mean we'll get better pictures.


----------



## mayb_baby

Getting scared 3 days until my scan


----------



## dizzybaby

Hi all!

time seems to be flying by! We had our private scan last Wednesday which was great, babys doing well, just over 2cm but was measuring 8+4 which was 3 days behind where i thought but I'm sticking with my dates as couldn't face going back a number!

https://i1301.photobucket.com/albums/ag110/SophieStead/SOPHIE-LAPTOP/Pictures/2014/4%20April/Baby%20Oldhamstead___11_9%20scan%20_%209_0/beefed82-05a2-420a-919b-29b84bd68928_zps5401f950.jpg

Today I had my booking appointment which was fab, our midwife is beyond lovely and shes pro natural and very pro homebirth so thats really made me excited as I desperately want a natural as possible waterbirth at home so to know my midwife is on board from the start is great, only concern is my BMI is 31 which is too high but shouldn't affect my homebirth chances as long as I don't pile on the weight so going to keep an eye on my food and try to walk every day to keep it in check! 

Other than that just feeling very bloated, still nauseous 24/7 but the sickness is wearing off thank god and I'm very tired all the time :sleep: but after seeing baby, hearing the hb and our meeting with the midwife I feel very blessed and excited now to meet our baby! :cloud9: Bring on April!


----------



## PandaMao

Finally got to a computer. Here is my scan pic which my hubby so kindly wrinkled :growlmad:
https://i1351.photobucket.com/albums/p783/LadyPandaMao/IMAG0173_zps67d97808.jpg

I have another scan when I'll be 11+6 so hoping for much clearer pictures then. We'll see. Before the scan I was just so worried that something was wrong even though I had no reason too. We went shopping yesterday and spent two hours in Babies R Us talking about what we need for baby and just pricing stuff out. We bought a green blanket with a cute little owl on it and an owl stuffed animal with a little blanket attached that has little owls all over it. For some reason I was just drooling all over the owl stuff so I guess I have a theme picked out :haha:. I'll be buying more once I know the gender for sure. :cloud9:


----------



## fdcsw126

Really excited and nervous our first appointment is tomorrow at 10am, they do a full appointment with ultrasound and everything, I don't think I'm going to sleep tonight we will be 8w5d so hopefully we will be able to see our lil bean and everything is okay!!


----------



## tamarah

Hi Ladies. 

Could I please join ur group. This is going to be baby no 2 for me and my due date is the 10th April. Would be lively to join you all Tamara xx


----------



## LauraLoo1612

Thank you everyone for your comments about the scan picture. :) I can't wait until my 12 week one next week now :D


----------



## Jellysecret

Got my scan today, am so nervous. Just hoping everything is all ok!


----------



## LauraLoo1612

Jellysecret said:


> Got my scan today, am so nervous. Just hoping everything is all ok!

Good luck hun! x


----------



## Amcolecchi

Laura- your profile pic, how far along were you? I go in a 2 days so I will be 9.5 weeks then!


----------



## LauraLoo1612

Amcolecchi said:


> Laura- your profile pic, how far along were you? I go in a 2 days so I will be 9.5 weeks then!

They were measuring me at 10+4 weeks in that picture. That was taken on Sat.


----------



## fdcsw126

I have my appointment and scan in 2 hours, I'm so excited, nervous and anxious that it is making me nauseous. And it's OH's birthday praying it turns out to be a blessed one!


----------



## sunenihs

x__amour  I wish I could get away with maternity leggings at work! My boss dresses very classy and is always put together, and she is a couple decades older and she doesnt appreciate leggings! Ive decided to get through the winter with dresses! Though Im happy we wont be very pregnant during the summer, it looks so comfortable for those who are to just throw on a dress! Ill wear leggings under that, and dress it up with accessories and boots. 

Speaking of winter, :cold: Im not too excited about buying a maternity coat. I just plain dont like buying new coats because they are so expensive, let alone one that I will only wear for a couple months! Does anyone have suggestions on where to find a warm but somewhat cost-effective winter coat? (I am in the USA)

Ive finally moved into the 12th week! It feels so great to not be so secretive anymore! Ive been feeling really well healthwise, just pretty tired the last few days. :sleep: The bloating has also really gone down thank goodness, and my body has finally adjusted to the vitamins. My fingernails are so strong from them, its amazing! 

I cant wait to see more scan pics and start hearing gender announcements :happydance: I feel like my baby shopping and nursery decorating is on hold until I find out. I dont want everything to be yellow and green!


----------



## LauraLoo1612

sunenihs said:


> I cant wait to see more scan pics and start hearing gender announcements :happydance: I feel like my baby shopping and nursery decorating is on hold until I find out. I dont want everything to be yellow and green!

Ohh noo team yellow all the way for me :haha:


----------



## sunenihs

LauraLoo1612 said:


> sunenihs said:
> 
> 
> I cant wait to see more scan pics and start hearing gender announcements :happydance: I feel like my baby shopping and nursery decorating is on hold until I find out. I dont want everything to be yellow and green!
> 
> Ohh noo team yellow all the way for me :haha:Click to expand...

If I had the patience for it I would wait! If I were a cat, my curiosity would kill me hehe. But if it's a girl I already have colors picked out that isn't ONLY pink :thumbup:


----------



## momofone08

sunenihs said:


> LauraLoo1612 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunenihs said:
> 
> 
> I cant wait to see more scan pics and start hearing gender announcements :happydance: I feel like my baby shopping and nursery decorating is on hold until I find out. I dont want everything to be yellow and green!
> 
> Ohh noo team yellow all the way for me :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> If I had the patience for it I would wait! If I were a cat, my curiosity would kill me hehe. But if it's a girl I already have colors picked out that isn't ONLY pink :thumbup:Click to expand...

I have no patience. I am so impatient that I am having a private gender scan at 15 weeks. I can't imagine being team yellow. I wish I wasn't so nosey. Lol


----------



## momofone08

LB2B and Tamarah welcome to the group. I'm sorry I didn't see your posts sooner. Wishing you H&H 9 months.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Wow! Your pic is amazing!! I am hoping mine looks like that too..so far when we have gone it's just a little bean, I am excited to see more of a baby, you know?



LauraLoo1612 said:


> Amcolecchi said:
> 
> 
> Laura- your profile pic, how far along were you? I go in a 2 days so I will be 9.5 weeks then!
> 
> They were measuring me at 10+4 weeks in that picture. That was taken on Sat.Click to expand...


----------



## wamommy

momofone08 said:


> sunenihs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LauraLoo1612 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunenihs said:
> 
> 
> I cant wait to see more scan pics and start hearing gender announcements :happydance: I feel like my baby shopping and nursery decorating is on hold until I find out. I dont want everything to be yellow and green!
> 
> Ohh noo team yellow all the way for me :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> If I had the patience for it I would wait! If I were a cat, my curiosity would kill me hehe. But if it's a girl I already have colors picked out that isn't ONLY pink :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I have no patience. I am so impatient that I am having a private gender scan at 15 weeks. I can't imagine being team yellow. I wish I wasn't so nosey. LolClick to expand...

I was that way too until this baby! I had 2 girls and then a boy, and I still have ALL of their clothes! :haha: I figure if I'm ever going to experience team yellow, it's now, because DH is getting a vasectomy after this one!! (we conceived on birth control... surprise!) So it's team yellow for me!


----------



## sunenihs

wamommy said:


> momofone08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunenihs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LauraLoo1612 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunenihs said:
> 
> 
> I cant wait to see more scan pics and start hearing gender announcements :happydance: I feel like my baby shopping and nursery decorating is on hold until I find out. I dont want everything to be yellow and green!
> 
> Ohh noo team yellow all the way for me :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> If I had the patience for it I would wait! If I were a cat, my curiosity would kill me hehe. But if it's a girl I already have colors picked out that isn't ONLY pink :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I have no patience. I am so impatient that I am having a private gender scan at 15 weeks. I can't imagine being team yellow. I wish I wasn't so nosey. LolClick to expand...
> 
> I was that way too until this baby! I had 2 girls and then a boy, and I still have ALL of their clothes! :haha: I figure if I'm ever going to experience team yellow, it's now, because DH is getting a vasectomy after this one!! (we conceived on birth control... surprise!) So it's team yellow for me!Click to expand...

I plan to have more than one child too, and I would like to be surprised in the future..just not with the first one! You're in a good spot to be surprised with everything you've saved! I'm excited for you and everyone on Team Yellow!


----------



## kksy9b

Had some bleeding tonight...a little more than a quarter size but it was bright red. Stopped for now...if it comes back I'll head to the hospital. Otherwise will call the doctor in the AM to go in and get a RHOgam shot...sigh...I know everything is fine, but there is always that thought in the back of your mind. Will know more tomorrow. Hope you ladies are doing well!


----------



## Loubie_2012

Kksy9b - I hope everything is ok, my thoughts are with you.

Sunenihs - I know what you mean about the winter coat I was thinking the same thing! I'm in the UK so can't help with where to buy one. I've got a lighter jacket that is quite flared at the bottom (belt around the waist) that would be good if it was thicker as I could just buy a normal size and I think it would do... we'll see if I can find something like that! It must be nice to be getting out of the secretive phase I'm looking forward to my scan next week because the secretiveness is so hard to cope with especially because it seems that everyone is asking when we are going to have kids recently! I think it's because we just had our first wedding anniversary and all our friends are having babies so everyone's thinking we're next, I can't wait for a couple of weeks to say 'well actually...'

I'm team yellow too!!


----------



## LauraLoo1612

Amcolecchi said:


> Wow! Your pic is amazing!! I am hoping mine looks like that too..so far when we have gone it's just a little bean, I am excited to see more of a baby, you know

Presume you will see just a small version of what I saw. All the best for your scan. :cloud9:


----------



## momofone08

Went to bed at 8 with the worst migraine ever. It was so bad I was in tears. I've had migraines since I was 12. I used to have a prescription but it made my hair fall out. It's 430 am and now I can't sleep. My scan is in 3 1/2 hrs. I'm officially 11 weeks :happydance:


Kksyb- I'm thinking of you. Keep us posted.


----------



## kksy9b

Thanks ladies! No bleeding overnight so I'm feeling more and more like its okay. Doctors office opens in an hour and will call and set a time to go get my shot. I'll keep you posted!


----------



## momofone08

Me at 11 weeks with my 3rd baby. I'm fully in maternity clothing now. Share your bumps ladies :flower:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130917_062630.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## LB2B

momofone08 said:


> Went to bed at 8 with the worst migraine ever. It was so bad I was in tears. I've had migraines since I was 12. I used to have a prescription but it made my hair fall out. It's 430 am and now I can't sleep. My scan is in 3 1/2 hrs. I'm officially 11 weeks :happydance:
> 
> 
> Kksyb- I'm thinking of you. Keep us posted.

I also went to bed last night with the worst migraine ever! I have had them since I was younger and I just wanted to take something for it to go away! :( I feel your pain and I hope that you don't have them frequently!


----------



## Amcolecchi

OMG I did too!! I actually took tylenol for the first time and put a cold rag on my head and went to bed!


----------



## LB2B

I wasn't sure what was ok to take and what was not ok to take... and my eyes were not in the mood for looking online. All I wanted was my bed and a dark room. Today I don't have it as bad, but my head still hurts and I kind of feel dizzy. I just want to lay on my bed. 

How are you guys feeling?


----------



## momofone08

I had my 12 week scan today. I was 11 weeks today as of the ultrasound at 6 weeks. Well baby was actually measuring 11+6, so my original dates were right. :thumbup: I only have to be 11 weeks for 1 day lol. :happydance: I can't believe I will be 12 weeks tomorrow. Everything looked good, only bad thing was I have an anterior placenta so they have to keep an eye on it to make sure it doesn't attach to my c-section scar. 

Here is my baby! 

Do you guys think :pink: or :blue: ?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130917_083514.jpg
File size: 40.6 KB
Views: 7









IMG_20130917_083529.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 8









IMG_20130917_083540.jpg
File size: 41.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## kksy9b

Had an ultrasound this morning and baby is perfect! Measuring exactly on time, strong heartbeat and moving around a bunch! I'll have to upload a picture later. Had to go get a RHOgam shot and am otherwise just fine!


----------



## PandaMao

Kksy9b, so glad to hear your ultrasound went well.


Momofone, that's great you got out back to your original date. I don't have any specific reason too, but I'm going to guess boy.


----------



## wamommy

momofone08, gorgeous scan!! I'm no good at gender guessing, but I know a beautiful baby when I see one :)

kksy9b, thank goodness all is well! What a relief, right?

As for me, I'm down a total of 7 pounds, now. :( I simply can't stomach anything. This is too weird, because I was SO hungry with my 3 others. I gained 35 pounds with each one! I'm thinking of calling my ob for some anti nausea meds. How is everyone else doing with the sickness?


----------



## hope4rainbow

PandaMao- Lovely news, it's it fun to see them wiggling in there?

dizzybaby- The first time I went in at 6w3d I was measuring 6 weeks. Then when I went in at 10w exactly I was measuring 10w4d. Try not to be discouraged by being a few days behind, baby may jump ahead next time!

Welcome new ladies!

momofone- Fantastic news and pictures! I think you've got a little boy in there ready to join your family! How fast was the hb?

kksy9b- SO glad to hear everything looks good!!

I called the dr office yesterday to let them know about the accident on Friday and they had me come in to hear the hb. 175 bpm, so relieved!! :thumbup:


----------



## x__amour

I quit my job today. :cry:


----------



## PandaMao

Hope4rainbow, thanks. It really is awesome to see them dancing in there. I think it's cool how they move so much, but at this point can't feel a thing!

X_amour, oh no what happened? It doesn't sound like something you wanted to do at this point. Hope everything is ok. :hugs:


----------



## LauraLoo1612

Great news on all the scans and the scan pics look great!

Cant believe I'm 11 weeks tomorrow eeek! One week today until my 12 week scan :D


----------



## Loubie_2012

LauraLoo1612 said:


> Great news on all the scans and the scan pics look great!
> 
> Cant believe I'm 11 weeks tomorrow eeek! One week today until my 12 week scan :D

You're exactly the same as me lol! What time is your scan next week? Mine is at 2pm so I'm going to be spending the morning at work full of nervous energy!


----------



## LauraLoo1612

Loubie_2012 said:


> You're exactly the same as me lol! What time is your scan next week? Mine is at 2pm so I'm going to be spending the morning at work full of nervous energy!

11:40 am ooohhhh good luck! :D


----------



## kksy9b

x__amour said:


> I quit my job today. :cry:

:hugs::hugs: sorry to hear this!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Hey ladies! Just got back from my u/s! 9w4d pic. Baby is all curled up sleeping. Get to go again in 2 weeks when they will do a spine test :) https://i802.photobucket.com/albums/yy310/amcolecchi/9w4d_zpsafd4915c.jpg


----------



## Workinonbaby2

Hey Ladies!! Here's a bump pic finally can tell it's there lol 11weeks and 1 day prego!! still not really big but it's there lol :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







bump.jpg
File size: 42.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## momofone08

x__amour said:


> I quit my job today. :cry:

oh no! I'm sorry. Was it the hyperemesis?


workingonbaby2- that's an adorable bump! 

How are you all feeling today? I scheduled my private gender ultrasound. The scan will be October 15th and the reveal party will be the 19th.


----------



## momofone08

Amcolecchi said:


> Hey ladies! Just got back from my u/s! 9w4d pic. Baby is all curled up sleeping. Get to go again in 2 weeks when they will do a spine test :) https://i802.photobucket.com/albums/yy310/amcolecchi/9w4d_zpsafd4915c.jpg

Lovely scan!


----------



## x__amour

momofone08 said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> I quit my job today. :cry:
> 
> oh no! I'm sorry. Was it the hyperemesis?Click to expand...

Yes. :( They want me to work remotely and come back after.


----------



## Workinonbaby2

momofone08 said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> I quit my job today. :cry:
> 
> oh no! I'm sorry. Was it the hyperemesis?
> 
> 
> workingonbaby2- that's an adorable bump!
> 
> How are you all feeling today? I scheduled my private gender ultrasound. The scan will be October 15th and the reveal party will be the 19th.Click to expand...


Thank you :)... I'm feeling pretty good I caught a virus two weeks ago and was in bed for two days which was horrible but other than that it's just the fatigue and BIG Boobs lol :haha:. I'm just ready to get my energy back lol that's awesome!! I can't wait to hear what you're having. How are you feeling? My Gender scan will probably be a week or two after you around October 29th. My next appt this Monday. <3


----------



## caitlenc

Hi, Ladies, may I join you? My due date is April 29th!


----------



## momofone08

caitlenc said:


> Hi, Ladies, may I join you? My due date is April 29th!

Of course you may. Welcome and congratulations on your :bfp:


----------



## GlassPeony

Sorry I haven't posted recently, ladies! I've been crazy with work and then feeling totally wiped when I am home (lots and lots of sleeping... I went to bed at 10 last night and slept until 3pm today!!) Can't wait for the "awesome feeling" of the second tri, haha. 

So exciting to see more scans! It's so crazy to think that we're all getting ready to start entering our second trimesters!! Time for the visible baby bumps!

My next scan is the day after tomorrow (Friday) for first tri screening.. I'll be almost 11 weeks so I'm excited to see the baby! 

Part of me wants to schedule a private gender scan but I'm thinking maybe I should just wait and see if baby shows the goods during my November anatomy scan... I may ask during my next appointment on October 7 when they're going to schedule it for. People who've scheduled a private scan, how far along will you be? If they're going to have me wait until the very end of November (I'll be 20 weeks on November 24th) I don't want to risk the baby not cooperating and not being able to do a gender reveal when everyone's over. Decisions, decisions!

It doesn't help my brother and his wife had a harmony test done (they're 14 weeks) and found out the baby is a boy.. I'm impatient to know ours now, haha!


----------



## momofone08

I'll be 15 weeks at my private gender scan. I was 15 weeks at my last pregnancy scan and the results were right. :) it's so worth it.


----------



## caitlenc

Glass, I understand your impatience. My brother and his wife are due at the end of March, and they know it's a boy. I think we are going to be team yellow, we were with our daughter and it made for a lovely surprise! That being said, the temptation is strong to find out sooner!:winkwink:

Well, girls, thanks for letting me join your group! Just a little background, I am currently pregnant through ivf, after having absolutely no trouble conceiving our daughter 4 years ago. I got pregnant with twins, but Baby B appears to be vanishing (they call it vanishing twin syndrome). I had some miscarriage symptoms two weeks ago and ended up in the hospital, but Baby A seems to be doing well.:happydance:

I have another scan tomorrow afternoon, so I am hoping that Baby A continues to thrive, and that Baby B has made a peaceful exit. The beginning of this pregnancy has been far more dramatic and stressful than we would have liked, so hopefully things will begin to settle down.

I will try to read through the thread today, so I can get to know you all a bit. I hope everyone is feeling good and doing well!:thumbup:


----------



## GlassPeony

Congrats on the successful IVF! My baby is a clomid baby, after one year of actively trying with no success and years of not trying, not preventing, with no success. 

Also I'm glad that even with vanishing twin syndrome your pregnancy is looking otherwise healthy! I guess it's not as uncommon as you might think, it's just with people getting early ultrasounds it's more common now days to catch the second sac before it disappears. My mom had it when she was pregnant with me and they only found out because she had so many complications with my brother that they monitored her like crazy from the time she got a positive pg test!! Still though, I'm sorry to hear about baby B not making it :hugs: Hope your scan today goes well!


I admire anyone who can handle being team yellow. I'm way too excited to find out the gender, we already have the names we want to use picked out and I can't wait to start calling the baby by that and the right pronouns :) Funny enough though it won't impact stuff like how I decorate the nursery, my theme was set in stone before I even found out I was pregnant, ha!


----------



## caitlenc

GlassPeony said:


> Congrats on the successful IVF! My baby is a clomid baby, after one year of actively trying with no success and years of not trying, not preventing, with no success.
> 
> Also I'm glad that even with vanishing twin syndrome your pregnancy is looking otherwise healthy! I guess it's not as uncommon as you might think, it's just with people getting early ultrasounds it's more common now days to catch the second sac before it disappears. My mom had it when she was pregnant with me and they only found out because she had so many complications with my brother that they monitored her like crazy from the time she got a positive pg test!! Still though, I'm sorry to hear about baby B not making it :hugs: Hope your scan today goes well!
> 
> 
> I admire anyone who can handle being team yellow. I'm way too excited to find out the gender, we already have the names we want to use picked out and I can't wait to start calling the baby by that and the right pronouns :) Funny enough though it won't impact stuff like how I decorate the nursery, my theme was set in stone before I even found out I was pregnant, ha!

How interesting that you had a vanishing twin! It does seem to be far more common than I ever realized. We were sad about Baby B, but we really only wanted one more baby and were very surprised and overwhelmed when we saw the two sacs. The only hard part is that Baby B went ahead and developed a heartbeat against all expectations, and once we saw him fighting away in there, we felt the loss much more keenly. We are told his chances are terrible despite the heartbeat, as he is measuring a week behind, has an enlarged yolk sac, and a slow heart rate. We'll see what happens tomorrow.:shrug:


----------



## momofone08

caitlenc said:


> Glass, I understand your impatience. My brother and his wife are due at the end of March, and they know it's a boy. I think we are going to be team yellow, we were with our daughter and it made for a lovely surprise! That being said, the temptation is strong to find out sooner!:winkwink:
> 
> Well, girls, thanks for letting me join your group! Just a little background, I am currently pregnant through ivf, after having absolutely no trouble conceiving our daughter 4 years ago. I got pregnant with twins, but Baby B appears to be vanishing (they call it vanishing twin syndrome). I had some miscarriage symptoms two weeks ago and ended up in the hospital, but Baby A seems to be doing well.:happydance:
> 
> I have another scan tomorrow afternoon, so I am hoping that Baby A continues to thrive, and that Baby B has made a peaceful exit. The beginning of this pregnancy has been far more dramatic and stressful than we would have liked, so hopefully things will begin to settle down.
> 
> I will try to read through the thread today, so I can get to know you all a bit. I hope everyone is feeling good and doing well!:thumbup:

Congrats on your successful ivf. I'm sorry about baby B. It took me 2 1.2 years to conceive my second and I conceived her with the help of metformin. 
How have you been feeling?


----------



## caitlenc

momofone08 said:


> caitlenc said:
> 
> 
> Glass, I understand your impatience. My brother and his wife are due at the end of March, and they know it's a boy. I think we are going to be team yellow, we were with our daughter and it made for a lovely surprise! That being said, the temptation is strong to find out sooner!:winkwink:
> 
> Well, girls, thanks for letting me join your group! Just a little background, I am currently pregnant through ivf, after having absolutely no trouble conceiving our daughter 4 years ago. I got pregnant with twins, but Baby B appears to be vanishing (they call it vanishing twin syndrome). I had some miscarriage symptoms two weeks ago and ended up in the hospital, but Baby A seems to be doing well.:happydance:
> 
> I have another scan tomorrow afternoon, so I am hoping that Baby A continues to thrive, and that Baby B has made a peaceful exit. The beginning of this pregnancy has been far more dramatic and stressful than we would have liked, so hopefully things will begin to settle down.
> 
> I will try to read through the thread today, so I can get to know you all a bit. I hope everyone is feeling good and doing well!:thumbup:
> 
> Congrats on your successful ivf. I'm sorry about baby B. It took me 2 1.2 years to conceive my second and I conceived her with the help of metformin.
> How have you been feeling?Click to expand...

Thanks, MomofOne. We tried for over a year, and another 4 months with the RE. I was lucky to get pregnant on my first IVF, after 2 failed iui's. I'm almost 39, so time is of the essence!:blush:

I was an emotional wreck last week, but am now much calmer. I just want this resolved, so I can focus on having a good, healthy pregnancy.

My symptoms with this pregnancy are worse than I remember with my daughter. I am super nauseous, dizzy on an off, super sore boobs, and lots of fatigue. I never actually throw up, but I feel hungover all the time. I am only 8 w 2d, so I suspect I'll have several more weeks of this!:dohh:

How are you feeling? I can't wait until I am 12 weeks, and hopefully can start spreading the good news and feeling more like myself!:winkwink:


----------



## momofone08

caitlenc said:


> momofone08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caitlenc said:
> 
> 
> Glass, I understand your impatience. My brother and his wife are due at the end of March, and they know it's a boy. I think we are going to be team yellow, we were with our daughter and it made for a lovely surprise! That being said, the temptation is strong to find out sooner!:winkwink:
> 
> Well, girls, thanks for letting me join your group! Just a little background, I am currently pregnant through ivf, after having absolutely no trouble conceiving our daughter 4 years ago. I got pregnant with twins, but Baby B appears to be vanishing (they call it vanishing twin syndrome). I had some miscarriage symptoms two weeks ago and ended up in the hospital, but Baby A seems to be doing well.:happydance:
> 
> I have another scan tomorrow afternoon, so I am hoping that Baby A continues to thrive, and that Baby B has made a peaceful exit. The beginning of this pregnancy has been far more dramatic and stressful than we would have liked, so hopefully things will begin to settle down.
> 
> I will try to read through the thread today, so I can get to know you all a bit. I hope everyone is feeling good and doing well!:thumbup:
> 
> Congrats on your successful ivf. I'm sorry about baby B. It took me 2 1.2 years to conceive my second and I conceived her with the help of metformin.
> How have you been feeling?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, MomofOne. We tried for over a year, and another 4 months with the RE. I was lucky to get pregnant on my first IVF, after 2 failed iui's. I'm almost 39, so time is of the essence!:blush:
> 
> I was an emotional wreck last week, but am now much calmer. I just want this resolved, so I can focus on having a good, healthy pregnancy.
> 
> My symptoms with this pregnancy are worse than I remember with my daughter. I am super nauseous, dizzy on an off, super sore boobs, and lots of fatigue. I never actually throw up, but I feel hungover all the time. I am only 8 w 2d, so I suspect I'll have several more weeks of this!:dohh:
> 
> How are you feeling? I can't wait until I am 12 weeks, and hopefully can start spreading the good news and feeling more like myself!:winkwink:Click to expand...

I felt the exact same. Like I had been out drinking crazy amounts the night before. It finally eased a few days ago and I am starting to feel better. I'm definitely excited to be 12 weeks. It goes super quick though, you will be there before you know it.


----------



## wamommy

Haha, a hangover is a great way to describe it, bit without the fun the night before! Caitlenc, I'm due April 30th. It's kind of nice being on the tail end of the month so that we get a little preview of what's coming up from the other girls!! :haha:

This is my fourth baby, but SO different than the other 3. I've never had morning sickness like this. Hopefully it mellows out soon! It's stinks that the time in the pregnancy that is (for me) the hardest and most stressful, we aren't allowed to tell anyone what we're going through!


----------



## caitlenc

Wamommy, I totally agree! I am a teacher, so when my students or colleagues see that I'm tired, or not at my best, I just want to tell them "I wasn't out partying last night, I'm PREGNANT!":haha: Instead, I'm sure they are all wondering what the heck is wrong with me!

Today I felt so bad I ran to the store during lunch to pick up SeaBands, ginger gum, and ginger ale to keep at school! It helped a lot, I am feeling much better than I was 2 hours ago!


----------



## wamommy

Oooh, I should try those things. I've been living on lemon drop candies, which are the only thing that don't make me feel yucky! My DD's Kindergarten teacher is pregnant and due April first. She already told all of the kids and parents that she's pregnant so that we could explain to our kids why _she_ gets to eat in class when they don't. :haha:


----------



## littlemissy1

Hi, I know I'm late but can I join you? I'm due on the 27th April (so could end up being May). 

I'll get reading some posts to catch up!


----------



## x__amour

Welcome! I'm due the 26th! 

First ultrasound and appointment tomorrow, so excited! Hoping they don't push me a week back like with DD!


----------



## mayb_baby

My scan went really well, saw and heard a good strong heart beat and everything was great :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## wamommy

Welcome, littlemissy1! :wave:

Maybe-baby, beautiful scan! I don't have one until the 9th of October, but seeing yours gives me a little idea of how bean must be growing. So cool! :D

x_amour, good luck at your scan!


----------



## KjConard

Hey guys! Just stopping in to see how everyone is doing? 

Has anyone else noticed that they are showing at all? This is my second pregnancy ( my daughter is one) and I already have a small bump. I have lost a few pounds since becoming pregnant but this new bloat/bump looks big! I am worried how big it will be at 40 weeks!!!


----------



## PandaMao

KjConard, I don't physically look any bigger, but I am plus size so no big surprise I guess. I did have to break down and buy maternity pants though because I couldn't button any of my pants! So much more comfortable. Just wish I could find some pants for work that have pockets, but haven't found any. 

Caitlenc and Littlemissy1, welcome to the group. Better late than never. :haha:

How are all you ladies feeling? My nausea has decreased a lot and I really only feel sick when I go too long without eating. Other symptoms are still persisting quite strongly, but I can deal with those. :thumbup: Funny how so many of you ladies say you feel hung over. I've never actually been drunk so I've no idea what that's like, lol. Guess I do now though with all this tiredness and nausea.


----------



## Lisa85

Hey Ladies!! Can i join in please... I'm due on April 2nd!! :happydance:

I had my 12 week scan on Wednesday and all looked good... the baby is measuring a week a head at the moment. Sharing my favourite photo below of the legs!! Also i am showing already. My MS eased around 9 weeks and i just get tired now and i dont feel like eating any food. I still get hungry but everything makes me feel sick at the thought of it. Especially meat and veggies.
 



Attached Files:







legs 12w.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 14









bump 12 weeks.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Loubie_2012

Lisa85 - how cute are those little legs?!!! Awwww!


----------



## caitlenc

Lisa, love those legs!! Your bump is so cute!!:haha:

Well, ladies, I have my scan today at 4:15. I am a nervous wreck.:nope: I was telling my dh that I just want to leave one scan feeling super excited, without any surprises or conflicting feelings. My hope for today is that we see Baby A thriving, and that poor baby B has begun to make a peaceful exit. Also hoping my subchorionic bleed has started to disappear. Send prayers my way, please!:thumbup:


----------



## GlassPeony

I'll be thinking happy thoughts for you Caitlen!

Re: Symptoms... my morning sickness is going away, still struggling with exhaustion from time to time but that seems to be disappearing too. Had to LOL at the description of it being like having a hangover... that's exactly it!

I have a scan today in a couple hours (11 est). It's part of the pre-natal screening (the non-invasive variety, we said no to stuff like amniocentesis) but I'm mostly just excited to see the bub again and see how much they've grown!


----------



## pinklizzy

Will be thinking of you caitlenc :hugs:
My scan is on Monday, hope this weekend goes quickly!


----------



## LB2B

oh how I wish sleeping liked me lol... having trouble sleeping through the night!! This morning I didn't even know what the loud noise was going off until I realized it was my alarm! Today is going to be a long day!


----------



## LauraLoo1612

Good luck for everyone with their scans!


----------



## caitlenc

GlassPeony said:


> I'll be thinking happy thoughts for you Caitlen!
> 
> Re: Symptoms... my morning sickness is going away, still struggling with exhaustion from time to time but that seems to be disappearing too. Had to LOL at the description of it being like having a hangover... that's exactly it!
> 
> I have a scan today in a couple hours (11 est). It's part of the pre-natal screening (the non-invasive variety, we said no to stuff like amniocentesis) but I'm mostly just excited to see the bub again and see how much they've grown!

Ooh, exciting! This is the scan where it really starts to look like a proper baby. Enjoy!:happydance:


----------



## caitlenc

LB2B said:


> oh how I wish sleeping liked me lol... having trouble sleeping through the night!! This morning I didn't even know what the loud noise was going off until I realized it was my alarm! Today is going to be a long day!

I'm having the same problem...takes forever to drift off at night, no matter how exhausted I feel. Then, I'm up and down to pee all night long!!:haha:


----------



## Amcolecchi

cait- I will be thinking of you!!!

Afm-does anyone still get crampy from time to time? I know it can be gas and I know it's stretching but I just wanted to see if anyone else gets it too!


----------



## PandaMao

Amcolecchi said:


> cait- I will be thinking of you!!!
> 
> Afm-does anyone still get crampy from time to time? I know it can be gas and I know it's stretching but I just wanted to see if anyone else gets it too!

Yes, I still get cramping, but it's lessened quite a bit in the last week.


----------



## little moomin

I have had nasty cramps this week, in week nine and week six, im putting it down to growth spurts seeing as i don't know any different and remember similar with my son! Feeling not too bad atm (obviously rather than rejoicing I'm being paranoid lol)

Good luck everyone with your scans :D my first one is on 1st Oct which seems ages away but considering it was booked almost 6 weeks ago really should seem imminent. I am just hoping I haven't made the whole thing up and imagined being pg, seeing as how I have felt 80% better than I did with my son! 

Sorry I'm only posting in here sporadically I'm having a hard time keeping up with this thread!!! (Maybe sleep deprivation, like you ladies I am genuinely having to get up 6 times a night to pee - not even little tinkles like full on racehorse wee, I have even woken my husband up a few times :/ )


----------



## SazzleR

caitlenc said:


> Wamommy, I totally agree! I am a teacher, so when my students or colleagues see that I'm tired, or not at my best, I just want to tell them "I wasn't out partying last night, I'm PREGNANT!":haha: Instead, I'm sure they are all wondering what the heck is wrong with me!
> 
> Today I felt so bad I ran to the store during lunch to pick up SeaBands, ginger gum, and ginger ale to keep at school! It helped a lot, I am feeling much better than I was 2 hours ago!

I'm a teacher too, caitlenc & it's tough trying not to look nauseous. I have a drawer full of snacks & just eat every couple of hours which seems to help curb the nausea a little. 



KjConard said:


> Hey guys! Just stopping in to see how everyone is doing?
> 
> Has anyone else noticed that they are showing at all? This is my second pregnancy ( my daughter is one) and I already have a small bump. I have lost a few pounds since becoming pregnant but this new bloat/bump looks big! I am worried how big it will be at 40 weeks!!!

I'm definitely showing already :( My 'bump' (probably more bloat!) is bigger than my sister's & she's 16 weeks with her first :dohh: I've put on a couple of lbs from my constant grazing but it hasn't gone anywhere than on my stomach. I'm going to be massive by the end. But then I was last time!

So lovely to see all the healthy scans :D Good luck to those ladies with upcoming scans :thumbup: Mine is still over 2 weeks away. So long to go!

I feel like my nausea had eased up a little this week. I definitely haven't felt constantly sick but still suffering for a few hours a day. Hopefully I'm starting to see the light at the end of the tunnel!


----------



## RaeChay

I'm 11+5, and still get minor cramps here and there- nowhere near like at the beginning though, when it seemed almost constant. Having a small let up in nauseain the past week, but still having bad moments on occasion...Seems worst if I'm overly tired, overly warm or overly hungry. I am beginning to see that staying well-fed is something I will need to focus on, though unfortunately I have very little appetite (have lost 6 pounds since bfp) so kind of hoping I gain the weight (and the appetite) back soon.


----------



## x__amour

https://imageshack.us/a/img30/7022/u81o.jpg

Here baby is! :cry:

Everything looks great! I was pushed back from 8+6 to 7+4. Not surprised, honestly. They pushed me back from 8+1 to 7+1 with Tori. The doctor I did see though does not do VBACs so I was a bit misinformed. They did refer me to an OB/GYN that does. It's a little further away but totally worth it.

I am due May 5th, 2013 so sadly I am going to move over to the May group but it was very nice meeting you all! I hope we keep in touch and you all have the best of pregnancies. :hugs:


----------



## FarmersWife5

Hey hope everyone is doing good!


----------



## momofone08

x__amour said:


> https://imageshack.us/a/img30/7022/u81o.jpg
> 
> Here baby is! :cry:
> 
> Everything looks great! I was pushed back from 8+6 to 7+4. Not surprised, honestly. They pushed me back from 8+1 to 7+1 with Tori. The doctor I did see though does not do VBACs so I was a bit misinformed. They did refer me to an OB/GYN that does. It's a little further away but totally worth it.
> 
> I am due May 5th, 2013 so sadly I am going to move over to the May group but it was very nice meeting you all! I hope we keep in touch and you all have the best of pregnancies. :hugs:

Wishing you all the best for your little May bubba.


----------



## caitlenc

X_amour, good luck!!


----------



## caitlenc

Hi Ladies! My scan went well. Baby A measured right on track, with a heartbeat of 179. Poor Baby B is still trucking along, heartbeat of 143, measuring a full week behind. The doctor says B will probably stop growing and start to reabsorb within the next couple of weeks. I've been released to my regular OB. We are still sad about B, but super excited and thankful that Baby A is doing so well!:happydance:


----------



## GlassPeony

amour_x- Good luck over in the May group with your bub! So happy for you that your scan came out great!

caitlen - I'm happy your scan went okay, still very sorry about baby b, I'll be keeping you in my thoughts!

AFM, my scan went well. 

The waiting time was more than a little grating.. I know that letting your kids play with toy guns is a pretty contentious parenting issue in the US. I tend to fall on the more permissive side since I grew up with airsoft guns and water guns and such.. that being said, this mom showed up with three kids in tow, including a little boy who not only had a play gun but was aiming it at people (pregnant women and their little kids) and "shooting them" in the waiting room. I guess I know where my line is drawn because I think allowing your child to bring a toy like that in public, to a freaking HOSPITAL, no less, to pretend shoot at strangers in public, is crossing a line of common sense. Pretty much everyone in that room was glaring at the mom but she was totally oblivious, and unfortunately the hospital staff just completely ignored her instead of confiscating the toy to give back later, etc. I actually wrote an email to them because I couldn't find information on their website about toy policies despite being at the women and children's portion of the website. Maybe I'm overreacting but holy crap. 

SO, onto the scan part. Got to see the baby on the screen. It was crazy how much more developed he/she was! They did the measurements and the tech said everything looked great and the measurements looked well within normal (it was the down syndrome screening). She took a bunch of other measurements then took some pictures of the baby. We got to see a profile shot, baby is no longer just a little gummy bear blob in there, and has a defined profile! They were flipping around in there, it was pretty cool. Our next scan won't be until the 20 week anatomy scan.. I'm pretty excited to find out the gender when the time comes!


----------



## RaeChay

GlassPeony said:


> amour_x- Good luck over in the May group with your bub! So happy for you that your scan came out great!
> 
> caitlen - I'm happy your scan went okay, still very sorry about baby b, I'll be keeping you in my thoughts!
> 
> AFM, my scan went well.
> 
> The waiting time was more than a little grating.. I know that letting your kids play with toy guns is a pretty contentious parenting issue in the US. I tend to fall on the more permissive side since I grew up with airsoft guns and water guns and such.. that being said, this mom showed up with three kids in tow, including a little boy who not only had a play gun but was aiming it at people (pregnant women and their little kids) and "shooting them" in the waiting room. I guess I know where my line is drawn because I think allowing your child to bring a toy like that in public, to a freaking HOSPITAL, no less, to pretend shoot at strangers in public, is crossing a line of common sense. Pretty much everyone in that room was glaring at the mom but she was totally oblivious, and unfortunately the hospital staff just completely ignored her instead of confiscating the toy to give back later, etc. I actually wrote an email to them because I couldn't find information on their website about toy policies despite being at the women and children's portion of the website. Maybe I'm overreacting but holy crap.
> 
> SO, onto the scan part. Got to see the baby on the screen. It was crazy how much more developed he/she was! They did the measurements and the tech said everything looked great and the measurements looked well within normal (it was the down syndrome screening). She took a bunch of other measurements then took some pictures of the baby. We got to see a profile shot, baby is no longer just a little gummy bear blob in there, and has a defined profile! They were flipping around in there, it was pretty cool. Our next scan won't be until the 20 week anatomy scan.. I'm pretty excited to find out the gender when the time comes!

So happy to hear how well your scan went!!

As for the toy gun thing...I too played with water guns, cap guns, nerf guns etc as a child, and I own real guns as an adult. In middle school I was taught gun safety and would do target practice with my dad...and one thing my parents taught me as a child was that you NEVER EVER EVER point a gun, be it play gun or real, at a living being. If it were me in your position, I don't think I would've been able to prevent myself from "educating" that mother and little boy on common courtesy, as unwelcome and unsolicited as it no doubt would have been. One thing I've noticed since pregnancy is that I am A LOT more...outspoken about things that I feel are clearly wrong. Good for you for writing to the hospital, that is unreal that they just let that go on in a room of irritated pregnant women.


----------



## tamarah

caitlenc said:


> Hi Ladies! My scan went well. Baby A measured right on track, with a heartbeat of 179. Poor Baby B is still trucking along, heartbeat of 143, measuring a full week behind. The doctor says B will probably stop growing and start to reabsorb within the next couple of weeks. I've been released to my regular OB. We are still sad about B, but super excited and thankful that Baby A is doing so well!:happydance:

Glad Scan went well for Baby A. Must be bitter sweet for you with Baby B struggling and Baby A doing so well. 

Xxx


----------



## tamarah

Hi Ladies. 

How is everyone doing??? Hope all well. 

Does anyone else have a huge bump yet? Mine looks and feels like I am about 4 months already. It is my 5th Pregnancy (3 sleeping Angels and 1 Ds) so not sure if that has something to do with it. 

I have been trying to post a pic but it won't let me lol. Xxx


----------



## dizzybaby

Hi girls I've been AWOL, been rushed off my feet with work and being ill in between but the good news is that my sickness on the whole is easing off - I still have bad days but they're maybe twice a week now and the rest of the time its just a light nausea which I'm finding easier to cope with nowadays so fingers crossed its easing off!

Had a bit of spotting yesterday but it was old blood definitely and I haven't had any more bleeding since my 6 week scan when they saw that I still had some blood around from implantation so i'm guessing its that. I'm not too worried, trying to not to stress!



hope4rainbow said:


> dizzybaby- The first time I went in at 6w3d I was measuring 6 weeks. Then when I went in at 10w exactly I was measuring 10w4d. Try not to be discouraged by being a few days behind, baby may jump ahead next time!

Thanks I think when you're suffering with sickness and just so anxious to get to a point where it feels safer for my bubs every day matters! No one else got why I was making a fuss about it apart from hubby cos he knows how anxious I am that bubs is ok but I'm just trying to chill and enjoy the time we have at the moment before I start getting huge lol!

Hi to all the new girls! Can't believe theres so many of us its great, so exciting

CaitlenC - I haven't really been aware of the vanishing twin occurence until now and it must be such a strange position to be in for you but it sounds like you are dealing with it really well 

All the scans look fab ladies, feel like I still have ages til our next one on the 7th but it'll be worth the wait I'm sure!


----------



## hope4rainbow

Lisa- Happy to see you over here! :thumbup:

caitlenc- So glad baby A is doing wonderfully, wishing peace for what may be with baby B. It's not over yet, 143 bpm and still holding on. 

LB2B- I haven't slept well since the beginning. I wake up every 2-3 hours to either pee or get a drink. Maybe our bodies are just preparing us for the nb stage?

GlassPeony- That is not appropriate, my husband has the same views on never pointing a toy/unloaded/loaded gun at anyone. Perhaps the mother doesn't know better and was trying to get through a hard day with her son. YAY for a healthy baby and new pictures to share with loved ones!

We get to see our little one Tuesday! I can't wait!


----------



## bookworm0901

Scan on Thursday for me, can't wait! Ill be 12 weeks exactly.


----------



## pinklizzy

Scan tomorrow and I feel sick with worry :cry: So desperate for everything to be ok with our little beanie!


----------



## hope4rainbow

bookworm- It's getting close!! Hoping the week goes by quickly for you.

pinklizzy- I bet everything is perfect, can't wait to hear!


----------



## PandaMao

Next scan for me is Friday. The last scan I was so nervous and anxious, but I'm just really excited for this one. I'll be 11+6.

Any ladies buying baby stuff yet? Hubby and I aren't done time at babies r us and I bought several gender neutral owl items. My mother in law bought us something with an owl on it too and she's already stated buying diapers and wipes. Guess we're going to end up with an owl theme for this baby. Oh, and I bought a diaper bag on etsy. Can't wait till we know what we're having and can buy more gender specific stuff.


----------



## Lisa85

haha! Hey Hope... the other thread was getting a bit slow and i need MORE MORE MORE forum... i addicted! haha

GlassPeony, i live in australia where are gun laws are very tight. To me that sounds crazy and they should not have allowed that to happen in a hospital waiting room. Im surprised that they didnt do anything especially since it was obviously making people uncomfortable.
So glad your scan went well.

Caitlen, forgive my late entry to the thread... is it ok if i ask whats happening with baby b? Glad baby a is doing great.

Tamarah, i feel like my belly is getting big early... tell me what you think? (below) i usually have a flat stomach.

Panda, we havent bought much... i got a few things when i was pregnant earlier this year but i went to a garage sale around the corner on the weekend and got these (below) toys for $3. i was pretty pleased with that.
I told my MIL that i liked owls and they has painted me this large painting with lots of owls on it and it making me an owl mobile so i guess i have no choice either! haha
 



Attached Files:







bump 12+4.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 12









toys.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Lisa85

Good luck with the scans ladies... look forward to pics! :)


----------



## snowywarren

first scan is on thursday I'll be 13+1 same as with DS 

Really hoping I'm only having one though


----------



## Workinonbaby2

I'll be 12weeks tomorrow and my 2nd doc appt is today the next one will be on little man's 3rd birthday oct.28th and I'll also be finding out what the baby is!! Some exciting stuff coming up :) Hope all you ladies are feeling wonderful and doing great. I'm slowly starting to finally get some energy back and I'm def starting to get the appetite back goodness I'm hungry a lot!! :):happydance:


----------



## caitlenc

Lisa85 said:


> haha! Hey Hope... the other thread was getting a bit slow and i need MORE MORE MORE forum... i addicted! haha
> 
> GlassPeony, i live in australia where are gun laws are very tight. To me that sounds crazy and they should not have allowed that to happen in a hospital waiting room. Im surprised that they didnt do anything especially since it was obviously making people uncomfortable.
> So glad your scan went well.
> 
> Caitlen, forgive my late entry to the thread... is it ok if i ask whats happening with baby b? Glad baby a is doing great.
> 
> Tamarah, i feel like my belly is getting big early... tell me what you think? (below) i usually have a flat stomach.
> 
> Panda, we havent bought much... i got a few things when i was pregnant earlier this year but i went to a garage sale around the corner on the weekend and got these (below) toys for $3. i was pretty pleased with that.
> I told my MIL that i liked owls and they has painted me this large painting with lots of owls on it and it making me an owl mobile so i guess i have no choice either! haha

Hi Lisa! Of course it's okay to ask! I am currently pregnant with twins after a round of IVF. Baby A has been measuring spot on from the beginning, but Baby B took ages to develop a heartbeat and is measuring way behind. The doctors keep telling us we will lose him. However, every time I go in for an ultrasound, he is still hanging on. It has left us a bit in limbo. I just scheduled an appointment for next Monday with my regular OB, so we'll see how the little guy is doing then. In the meantime, we are trying to focus on how well Baby A is doing, and leaving the rest in God's hands.:shrug:

BTW, I love your bump!!:winkwink:


----------



## momofone08

Sorry I wasn't keeping up all weekend. It was my daughter's fifth birthday and I had a lot to do with the party. 

Congrats to all the ladies who have had a scan this week and good luck to the scans coming up! I can't believe second tri is around the corner. I will be 13 weeks in 2 days :happydance: :happydance: I finally feel better. Hope you are all doing well.


----------



## PandaMao

Lisa, that's so awesome your mother in law painted you a big owl painting. Mine isn't creative like that so she'll just spend lol.


----------



## Amcolecchi

I had to go to the docs today because I thought I had a UTI thankfully, I did not but he still did and ultrasound which was super nice!! here is the pic! Super excited!! This was the first time I saw the baby moving!!!

https://i802.photobucket.com/albums/yy310/amcolecchi/10w3d_zps9be3cd5d.jpg


----------



## dizzybaby

Amcolecchi said:


> I had to go to the docs today because I thought I had a UTI thankfully, I did not but he still did and ultrasound which was super nice!! here is the pic! Super excited!! This was the first time I saw the baby moving!!!
> 
> https://i802.photobucket.com/albums/yy310/amcolecchi/10w3d_zps9be3cd5d.jpg

Aww thats an amazing pic!


----------



## kksy9b

Amcolecchi said:


> I had to go to the docs today because I thought I had a UTI thankfully, I did not but he still did and ultrasound which was super nice!! here is the pic! Super excited!! This was the first time I saw the baby moving!!!
> 
> https://i802.photobucket.com/albums/yy310/amcolecchi/10w3d_zps9be3cd5d.jpg

Glad you didn't have the UTI..those are never fun! Isn't it great getting to watch baby move around in there? Beautiful scan!


----------



## pinklizzy

Hi everyone! We're on holiday with limited internet access so can't post a PIC but scan went great today :D Bean is measuring at 13+3 which means my due was moved to March 28th but I don't want to leave this group so is it OK if I stay? Hope everyone's scans go OK this week and looking forward to seeing pics when I get home! xx


----------



## wamommy

Congrats on all of the great scans, ladies! :D

I am sulking today. I was in Costco with my kids and my DD (who is *3*) ran out in front of someone's cart. The man just smiled, but the woman behind him scrunched her face, rolled her eyes, and said, "guess it's time to stop having 'em, huh?" I half wanted to crawl into the floor, and half wanted to tell her right off! Instead, in typical fashion, I just half smiled and scuttled away with my beautiful kids. And she doesn't even know #4 is on the way!! Mean lady.


----------



## RaeChay

Wamommy - would've been awesome if you'd told her something to the effect of "and I've got twins on the way, can you believe it?!". I can't stand that kind of behavior from people. 

Had my 12-week NT scan today, baby would NOT sit still, so they had a hard time getting more than one good pic of the neck area (doc says they need at least two for a proper interpretation). So it looks like I will be going in next week too! But from the one pic they said NT looks great. It was so funny to see it in there, it kept jumping up and down! Very active little one. They pushed me ahead again, this time by 2 days, which would make the EDD April 4th. So that's been a full week now that they've pushed me ahead, in total. Not thinking that's possible, as I was on my period, but interesting...personally I think it's gonna be like mom and is just fixing to be a long tall baby.


----------



## Lisa85

Caitlen, thanks for sharing. Im to hear about baby b... must be difficult waiting to see what happens.

Wamommy, That is super rude of her. I like to think i would have said something to her but i probably would have done the same thing. I cant believe people can be so rude... it affected her life for like a second so that response was totally uncalled for. I hope her husband put her back in her box.

So happy everyone is having good scans!!

Pinklizzy, Its definitely ok with me if you stay. Im due 2nd April and my baby was measuring a week ahead at the last scan so odds are ill go on March i think. Enjoy your holiday.

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## LauraLoo1612

12 week scan tomorrow :D


----------



## steatite

Hi ladies,

I've been offline for a while because the in-laws have been visiting, and also for some reason the thought of the purple on this site was making me feel queasy! :haha: Think it's because I was on here a lot around the time my nausea started. Nausea is still here, but I'm over my super-weird purpleophobia!

So exciting to see the lovely scans and the beginnings of BUMPS! You all look great.

Three pregnancy new things for me:

1) Maternity jeans. I had to get some already, not because of any kind of bump yet but because I can't stand anything tight around my tummy. Wow, they are soooo comfy! Have only managed to get one pair I like so far (I have a low shopping threshold), but they are the only thing I can wear when out now. Love them.
2) The dreaded "just you wait, it gets worse" comment has happened to me already. Yes, I am only 9 weeks along, and only my parents and in-laws and 2 close friends know so far. Comment was from my MIL, can't even remember what triggered it, but boy did it piss me off!
3) Dreaded 'bump' touching without asking permission has also happened. At 9 weeks. I have no bump. This was also my MIL, who to her credit actually got her hands lower than my bloating, but I was definitely not happy about that. I just spun round away from her, making some comment about feeling bloated and embarrassed. I felt bad for her because she was trying to be sweet, but really? You're either touching my bladder or my bowels at this stage!

I make my MIL out to be a nightmare. She's not, she's wonderful and I love her to bits, but she just crossed the line those two times!


----------



## Jellysecret

steatite said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> 1) Maternity jeans. I had to get some already, not because of any kind of bump yet but because I can't stand anything tight around my tummy. Wow, they are soooo comfy! Have only managed to get one pair I like so far (I have a low shopping threshold), but they are the only thing I can wear when out now. Love them.

Oooh where did you get your maternity jeans from? I am going shopping tomorrow, fed up of losing blood supply to my legs when I sit down lol 

I have no clothes at all I can wear at the minute without feeling uncomfortable so gonna have to drag myself out.

Wish this nausea and sickness would ease, I really hope it gets easier at 12 weeks....


----------



## caitlenc

Amcolecchi said:


> I had to go to the docs today because I thought I had a UTI thankfully, I did not but he still did and ultrasound which was super nice!! here is the pic! Super excited!! This was the first time I saw the baby moving!!!
> 
> 
> https://i802.photobucket.com/albums/yy310/amcolecchi/10w3d_zps9be3cd5d.jpg

What an adorable pic!:thumbup:


pinklizzy said:


> Hi everyone! We're on holiday with limited internet access so can't post a PIC but scan went great today :D Bean is measuring at 13+3 which means my due was moved to March 28th but I don't want to leave this group so is it OK if I stay? Hope everyone's scans go OK this week and looking forward to seeing pics when I get home! xx

Please stay with us, Pink! Glad your scan went so well!:happydance:


RaeChay said:


> Wamommy - would've been awesome if you'd told her something to the effect of "and I've got twins on the way, can you believe it?!". I can't stand that kind of behavior from people.
> 
> Had my 12-week NT scan today, baby would NOT sit still, so they had a hard time getting more than one good pic of the neck area (doc says they need at least two for a proper interpretation). So it looks like I will be going in next week too! But from the one pic they said NT looks great. It was so funny to see it in there, it kept jumping up and down! Very active little one. They pushed me ahead again, this time by 2 days, which would make the EDD April 4th. So that's been a full week now that they've pushed me ahead, in total. Not thinking that's possible, as I was on my period, but interesting...personally I think it's gonna be like mom and is just fixing to be a long tall baby.

Yay for an extra peek! Sounds like you have a really active baby in there!:winkwink:


LauraLoo1612 said:


> 12 week scan tomorrow :D

Good luck tomorrow, Lauraloo!


----------



## caitlenc

Well, girls, I'm 9 weeks today. Finally an olive!:haha: I am just counting down the days until I start to feel like myself again. Symptoms this time around are much worse than with my daughter.:wacko:

I stupidly tried to hear the heartbeat/s with my Doppler last night, but I think it may be too early to hear. It didn't really stress me out, but it would've been so nice to hear it. I suppose I'll try again in a few days. Do any of you ladies have a home Doppler? I used it all the time during my first pregnancy, it really helped keep me calm.


----------



## bookworm0901

I loved my home Doppler first pregnancy but DH and I were moving houses right before we found out about this pregnancy and we packed it in storage! :( it's still there, sigh.


----------



## momofone08

PinkLizzy- Please stay! you could always end up being an April 1st mommy. :) I was moved from the 2nd to the 8th and back to the 2nd. I am having a repeat c-section, so probably going to be March 31st or April 1st. 

LauraLoo-good luck at your scan! 

Steatite- I completely understand the belly touches being annoying. I used to hate it with a passion. No one has done it so far, but then again no one has been very excited this time. 

Caitlenc- don't let the doppler get you down. I tried and got the hb for maybe 3 seconds. I couldn't find it the rest of the week or even in my tenth. Found out at my scan that I have an anterior placenta, so baby was perfectly fine just muffled by the placenta. 

Wamommy- I would have told her "time for someone to start minding their own business." Gah that stuff gets to me. I was told by someone: " Aren't you too young to be having a second child?" (My last pregnancy) I'm married for 5 1/2 years, 24 years old, a college grad, and have a 4 year old. No ma'am I'm NOT too young. One of OH's friends GF's said that I should stop having kids because 3 at 25 is ridiculous. Some people are just bored and have nothing better to do than to put others down.


----------



## steatite

Jellysecret said:


> Oooh where did you get your maternity jeans from? I am going shopping tomorrow, fed up of losing blood supply to my legs when I sit down lol
> 
> I have no clothes at all I can wear at the minute without feeling uncomfortable so gonna have to drag myself out.
> 
> Wish this nausea and sickness would ease, I really hope it gets easier at 12 weeks....

Jeans from H&M. Are you in the UK? If so Red Herring in Debenhams has some really nice maternity stuff that is really not maternity looking. Got a lovely blouse that looks good now and has loads of bump room! Am trying to be restrained right now...


----------



## momofone08

steatite said:


> Jellysecret said:
> 
> 
> Oooh where did you get your maternity jeans from? I am going shopping tomorrow, fed up of losing blood supply to my legs when I sit down lol
> 
> I have no clothes at all I can wear at the minute without feeling uncomfortable so gonna have to drag myself out.
> 
> Wish this nausea and sickness would ease, I really hope it gets easier at 12 weeks....
> 
> Jeans from H&M. Are you in the UK? If so Red Herring in Debenhams has some really nice maternity stuff that is really not maternity looking. Got a lovely blouse that looks good now and has loads of bump room! Am trying to be restrained right now...Click to expand...

I love H&M. I'm originally from Germany, so when I visit I always have to stop at H&M. we don't have one here. They have one in New York, but 3000 miles is a lot for pants lol.


----------



## kksy9b

Hi ladies! Hope you all are doing well! I've been trying to keep up with everyone...the scans, updates and bumps are all wonderful! 

AFM, 13 weeks today and counting down to the second tri! Nausea has been significantly better for the last 2 weeks and its only every other to every three days that it hits. Appointment is next week and looking forward to hearing baby again!


----------



## Mom 2B

Hi everyone! Im due either April 26th or May 3rd but will end up having an April baby either way because I will have a C-section at or before 39 weeks.
This is baby number 3 for me. I have a 5yo daughter and a 2.5 yo son.
I will NOT be finding out the sex of this baby. I have a boy and a girl so it doesn't matter either way for us.....although I feel like its a girl.
Not really sure how much information to put in here yet so I guess I will just leave it at that and say I look forward to sharing to this journey with all of you!


----------



## mayb_baby

Hi girls I've been away for a bit and I'm posting here and in May as I have 2 dates mine and the doctors lol.
Mine is April 30th and doctors is May 2nd, I told my parents and OHs today and they are all sooo chuffed for us :D
I was so happy we had such a good reaction from our families, especially as everyone was shocked and disappointed with Michael.
Today I had my booking in appointment and got my scan date where I will be either 13+3 or 13+5 so I'm excited now:cloud9:


----------



## hope4rainbow

All checks came back normal, no further genetic testing needed! 168 bpm, bouncing all around, and tech was pretty sure it's a BOY!! :baby:
 



Attached Files:







week 13.jpg
File size: 87.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Jellysecret

Hope4rainbow that's such a great scan pic! Aw baby looks so cute!

Steatite, yes in uk and have a h&m and debenhams near me so will check both of those out. Just hope I can get some nice bits. Hard to know what size to get so early on.


----------



## HBGirl

Finally moved my butt to this section. I am due April 10.


----------



## Loubie_2012

Hope4rainbow - That scan is great!

I have my first scan today and quite nervous. I haven't been able to find the baby's heartbeat on my doppler and I know that that can be a common thing but it still has me worried. I was worried before so was hesitant to use the doppler but thought it might put my mind at ease if I could hear something - it's done the opposite! Oh well, I have four and a half hours to wait and see. I haven't had many symptoms apart from feeling sicky every now and again, food aversion, and lots of spots on my chin so I haven't really 'felt' pregnant and keep thinking they are going to tell me there was never a baby there and its my imagination! I'm hoping it will all seem real this afternoon and I can relax a bit.


----------



## caitlenc

Mom 2B said:


> Hi everyone! Im due either April 26th or May 3rd but will end up having an April baby either way because I will have a C-section at or before 39 weeks.
> This is baby number 3 for me. I have a 5yo daughter and a 2.5 yo son.
> I will NOT be finding out the sex of this baby. I have a boy and a girl so it doesn't matter either way for us.....although I feel like its a girl.
> Not really sure how much information to put in here yet so I guess I will just leave it at that and say I look forward to sharing to this journey with all of you!

Welcome, Mom2B!



hope4rainbow said:


> All checks came back normal, no further genetic testing needed! 168 bpm, bouncing all around, and tech was pretty sure it's a BOY!! :baby:

Hope, what an amazing scan pic!!:happydance:



HBGirl said:


> Finally moved my butt to this section. I am due April 10.

Welcome, HBGirl!!



Loubie_2012 said:


> Hope4rainbow - That scan is great!
> 
> I have my first scan today and quite nervous. I haven't been able to find the baby's heartbeat on my doppler and I know that that can be a common thing but it still has me worried. I was worried before so was hesitant to use the doppler but thought it might put my mind at ease if I could hear something - it's done the opposite! Oh well, I have four and a half hours to wait and see. I haven't had many symptoms apart from feeling sicky every now and again, food aversion, and lots of spots on my chin so I haven't really 'felt' pregnant and keep thinking they are going to tell me there was never a baby there and its my imagination! I'm hoping it will all seem real this afternoon and I can relax a bit.

Good luck today, Loubie. Let us know how everything goes. I am sure everything is fine, sometimes those dopplers cause more anxiety than relief!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Hope-amazing ultrasound!! The baby looks so cute!!!! I think a boy too ;)


----------



## momofone08

welcome to HBGirl and Mom2B! 

hope4rainbow! What a beautiful scan! Congrats on your little :blue: bump.

Officially 13 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Do you all count 13 or 14 weeks as second tri? The information on that is so different. depending on where I look.


----------



## Amcolecchi

ugh yes that annoys me too! I personally say 13 weeks is second trimester!


----------



## momofone08

Amcolecchi said:


> ugh yes that annoys me too! I personally say 13 weeks is second trimester!

yay! First tri dragged.


----------



## wamommy

I'd say 2nd tri, too! Hopefully the wonderful 2nd tri glow will hit you. I'm so excited to get where you are! I barely drug myself out of bed this morning. I feel so utterly terrible! If I didn't have other kids to attend to I may live in bed this entire month. :haha:


----------



## Loubie_2012

https://i1201.photobucket.com/albums/bb354/Loulou_1707/image-1.jpg

Thanks Caitlenc! It was all ok :happydance: I'm so happy I don't have an imaginary baby! They put me back a week and a day which I was expecting anyway. Because the baby isn't as far along as they needed for the tests they've booked me in for another scan a week on Monday so I'm really pleased with that as my worry was that being put back I would still be on edge not having a scan at 12 weeks. Going to tell the rest of my family next Friday when I'm visiting them, it'll be before my next scan but it will be 12 weeks and I think it would be nice to tell them in person.


----------



## Nats21

Hiya :wave:

Can you change my due date from the 8th to the 9th of april please, they told me at my scan that I was due 9th april, I was one day out! Thanks xx


----------



## bookworm0901

Ultrasound tomorrow! Hoping for a gender guess like I had with my son (which was correct). I feel like its a 2nd boy but I really don't know. 

Had my 12 week OB check today, heartbeat of 160 bpm.


----------



## RaeChay

I would say in regards to trimesters: if you wanna be super technical about it, divide 40 by 3, which equals 13.3. So, you're basically in second trimester at 13 weeks and 3-4 days. At least that works for me, I'm a numbers girl. 

Also: TMI but has anyone gotten a yeast infection during this (or previous) pregnancies? They have me on clotrimazole 1% for 7 days, and reassure me it's safe, but it makes me paranoid to use meds. Did anyone else use this during pregnancy and everything was fine?


----------



## Dani_87

Hello! I'd like to join the April group if that's ok! :) My due date with number 2 (per OB) is April 19th. Hoping to find out the sex very soon!


----------



## wouldluvabub

I don't post much but I am following! Anyway I accidentally un subscribed to this thread so I'm just fixing that up!! Love seeing all the lovely scan photos! Just gorgeous!! :)


----------



## azure girl

I'd love to join :) I'm due April 5th with my first :)


----------



## Lisa85

Beautiful scans ladies!!

Raechay, i havent got any yeast infections but ive heard to very common during pregnancy. Yours chances of getting one are much higher during pregnancy. I would say the meds are safe because its so common. Hope it clears up soon.

Welcome to all the new ladies!


----------



## DSM

Hi Ladies, Please can I join you? I'm due 21st April #2 & team yellow this time


----------



## bumble b

Can u change my due date to 18th please :) I know its likely to change again on the 7th when I have my 12 week scan lol!

Had a scan at 8 weeks & all was perfect :cloud9:


----------



## HBGirl

NT scan today and hopefully an accurate nub reveal!


----------



## kksy9b

hope4rainbow said:


> All checks came back normal, no further genetic testing needed! 168 bpm, bouncing all around, and tech was pretty sure it's a BOY!! :baby:

Wonderful scan!! Congratulations on the BOY!! Have you started thinking of names yet?



RaeChay said:


> I would say in regards to trimesters: if you wanna be super technical about it, divide 40 by 3, which equals 13.3. So, you're basically in second trimester at 13 weeks and 3-4 days. At least that works for me, I'm a numbers girl.

I'm the same way with numbers... I like everything to be exact.. it makes more sense that way! If you want to be super technical (which I have a feeling we are the same in that way, lol), you can break it down exactly:
2nd Tri starts 13+2 8AM
3rd Tri starts 26+4 4PM
3rd Tri ends 40+0 12AM (in theory only, of course. Ends when baby comes!)
This puts me in the second tri yesterday morning! Yipppeee!!

I don't know anything about the infection during pregnancy. I can completely understand being paranoid to take any medication. I hope you can find the reassurance that you need! :hugs:


----------



## Mum_Of_Roodys

Im due on april 18th :)

Edit:
Also third baby no finding out the sex this time as I already have a boy and a girl


----------



## Sal85uk

Hi!! I am due on 15th April based on lmp, I have my first scan on thurs 3rd october but fully expecting my due date to be changed. This will my second little one with my DD1 bday on 4th April so hoping to avoid that day!! We will be team :yellow:


----------



## caitlenc

Welcome to all of our new recruits!!

HB, did you have your scan yet, hun?


----------



## bookworm0901

Mine was today!! Sweet little baby looked perfect, measuring exactly where she(?!) should be- 12 weeks, heartbeat 168! 

The ultrasound tech and doctor both guessed team PINK!

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q575/Ashleigh_Smith8412/6C15C549-839F-4AC9-94D8-F337003EC838-5067-000004746A46F659_zpsc95d0a1a.jpg


----------



## bookworm0901

Couple more pics 

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q575/Ashleigh_Smith8412/69EB00FC-781F-42E9-B9ED-270C25EA9128-5210-000004886B578F4E_zpsd5938a7c.jpg

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q575/Ashleigh_Smith8412/31B9F0EC-F857-4D74-AEC4-F22F868C6EC3-5210-00000488839F08F8_zps5209eb09.jpg


----------



## Wafflewaffle

Hi everyone, can I join the group please :flower:
I'm due 27-04-14 - this will be my first :happydance:


----------



## SazzleR

Wow, so many new ladies. The group is huge now! :D

Loving seeing all the lovely healthy babies on the scans. Still 11 whole days til mine :dohh: Getting impatient now!



Sal85uk said:


> Hi!! I am due on 15th April based on lmp, I have my first scan on thurs 3rd october but fully expecting my due date to be changed. This will my second little one with my DD1 bday on 4th April so hoping to avoid that day!! We will be team :yellow:

Sal, you're going to have exactly the same age gap as we will. My son is 3 on 20th April :) 

Just when I thought my nausea was lifting, I've had a really bad day with it today. Couldn't face cooking tea cos the thought of choping ingredients & combining things & the smell just made me :sick: So it was a freezer dinner :blush:


----------



## LauraLoo1612

This is my 12 week scan on Thursday measuring exactly on at 11+6 weeks. Due date is 10 April. So in love with little one already. :cloud9:

https://i1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd413/lura-traloora/null_zps2c7220d9.jpg


----------



## HBGirl

We could do with some prayers. Our little guy measured 3.44mm on the nuchal fold. We are going for a CVS on Tuesday. He had no other soft markers. My bloods are normal too. The Dr says he appears to be perfect in every way except the fold.
 



Attached Files:







Profile.jpg
File size: 128.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Lisa85

HBgirl, sending positive thoughts your way!! :hugs:
Whats the normal range... ive had my scan but i dont have the results yet? mine was 1.9mm


----------



## HBGirl

Cut off is 3mm. Yours is fine hun. Especially if your bloods are good too.


----------



## wouldluvabub

HBGirl said:


> We could do with some prayers. Our little guy measured 3.44mm on the nuchal fold. We are going for a CVS on Tuesday. He had no other soft markers. My bloods are normal too. The Dr says he appears to be perfect in every way except the fold.

Keeping you and your little one in my thoughts!! Xx


----------



## caitlenc

HBGirl said:


> We could do with some prayers. Our little guy measured 3.44mm on the nuchal fold. We are going for a CVS on Tuesday. He had no other soft markers. My bloods are normal too. The Dr says he appears to be perfect in every way except the fold.

Aw,HB, praying for you, honey. If there are no other markers, I'm willing to bet things will be fine. Please let us know how the CVS goes.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## caitlenc

LauraLoo1612 said:


> This is my 12 week scan on Thursday measuring exactly on at 11+6 weeks. Due date is 10 April. So in love with little one already. :cloud9:
> 
> https://i1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd413/lura-traloora/null_zps2c7220d9.jpg

What a beautiful Baby! Congrats!!:thumbup:


----------



## caitlenc

Bookworm, beautiful pics!!


----------



## bookworm0901

HBGirl said:


> Cut off is 3mm. Yours is fine hun. Especially if your bloods are good too.

Interesting, I asked my ultrasound tech yesterday what might be considered too large of a nuchal fold while she was measuring LOs and she said 'about 3.5 mm'. If your LO has no other signs and only 3.44, then they might be doing further tests because its so close to the cut off but I'd bet your LO is fine. He looks gorgeous. :)

Also, thank you Caitlenc!!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Hey ladies, can you change my due date? They changed it to April 14th now! Let's see if I actually give birth on that day hahaha!


----------



## caitlenc

Okay,girls, this may be tmi, but are any of you really, well...horny?:blush:

On Wednesday DH and I did the deed for the first time since we did our embryo transfer. Couldn't do it sooner as I had a threatened miscarriage. I was also on yucky progesterone suppositories until last Sunday, so really wasn't feeling too keen. But suddenly, Wednesday night, I was desperate for it! And again last night!! I remember having a period of time like this during my first pregnancy, but much later on and not nearly so intense!:shrug:

Just wondering if this is happening to anyone else. It certainly is making my DH happy, since he went through such a long dry spell!:haha:


----------



## azure girl

Yes, I got my drive back slowly over the past few weeks and jumped dh the other day, it was AMAZING! :) I think he is happy about that, because he used to complain he wasn't getting it as often as he wanted.


----------



## HBGirl

Thanks for the support ladies. The Dr did say is more then likely nothing but lets be sure.


----------



## Kins

Hi all, New to the thread.

Due April 16th. I go in for my genetic screening Oct 14th ill be 13w6d which I read is the very last day before they cant test.

I had difficulty getting pregnant and was at a fertility specialist recieving weekly u/s up to week 9. 

Im going nuts not getting U/S so often. if I wasnt getting the genetic screen my next u/s would be till the 20week....ahhhh

Driving me nuts with worry b/w appt to appt

Hope all are well.


----------



## bookworm0901

I have had a pretty high sex drive this entire pregnancy and also did with my son. So strange!


----------



## Mom 2B

Been to hospital today. Nothing real serious. Last night I was getting sharp pains in my jaw when I turn my head. Thought it would go away after sleeping but it didn't. In the morning it hurt to turn my head, bend down, swallow, and talk. Dr thinks its a sinus problem or an infection in my throat. Since he checked my glands in neck it now hurts to touch my neck as well as all of the above so I'm thinking it is an infection. He gave me a nasal spray and antibiotics so hopefully in a day or two I'm feeling better.


----------



## hope4rainbow

kksy9b- I've got some I've been bouncing off dh, but he's a tough one. So the name may take awhile!

bookworm- So happy for you, a sweet princess!

Laura- Congrats on the great scan!

HBGirl- Thinking about you, I hope everything comes back normal and quickly to ease your worries. :hugs:


----------



## wamommy

Sex drive?? Bwahahahahaha! :rofl: Mine left the building about, oh, 5 years ago... :haha: :dohh:


----------



## RaeChay

wamommy said:


> Sex drive?? Bwahahahahaha! :rofl: Mine left the building about, oh, 5 years ago... :haha: :dohh:

Yeah, mine has been nowhere to be found since approx 2 weeks after BFP. 

As an aside (but somewhat related) I thought this morning sickness sh*t was supposed to be leaving the building sometime soon as well. Mine however seems to just be getting WORSE. Anyone else? I've puked twice this week (I know, don't cry for me) but that is the most EVER for me so far... Prior to this week I'd only vomited twice, spaced out over 3-4 weeks.


----------



## azure girl

I met this lady who didn't get ms until 12 weeks, it was bizarre. My mom had all pregnancy sickness with all four of us, hopefully it clears up for you.


----------



## pinklizzy

Hello ladies :D Hope everybody is doing well? Back from our little break now and going to attempt to post a PIC of our scan! Baby was actually facing down and despite me emptying my bladder and bouncing up and down a but, seemed very comfy like that! We did see him/her moving little legs though and even saw some teeny weeny toes :cloud9:

https://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff73/pinklizzy_photo/null_zpseea22327.jpg


----------



## PandaMao

Hi ladies. Had my 12 week scan yesterday and everything looked good. Peanut gave me a little scare at first because it wasn't moving at all. The ultrasound tech moved the end a little and I could see the little heart beating away. Baby was just sleeping, but it had me worried. She jostled my abdomen around a few times and it woke up! It was really funny to see. Here's a little pic:
https://i1351.photobucket.com/albums/p783/LadyPandaMao/photo1_zpse74b2a40.jpg

HbGirl, keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you that everything turns out ok.

Caitlenc, yes I'm right with you there. Can't seem to get enough. Wish my sex drive was like this when we were TTC.


----------



## HBGirl

Thanks so much ladies. All the vibes mean so much.


----------



## little moomin

ahhh these scan photos are making me soooooOOOOOOOO impatient!!!


----------



## mayb_baby

I'm so jealous my scans not for another 4 weeks on Monday, I'll be 13+5 :(


----------



## wamommy

mayb_baby said:


> I'm so jealous my scans not for another 4 weeks on Monday, I'll be 13+5 :(

I hear ya. Mine's October 9th. I'll be 11 weeks.

I love seeing all of these beautiful scans, though. It gives me something to look forward to! :D


----------



## bookworm0901

RaeChay said:


> wamommy said:
> 
> 
> Sex drive?? Bwahahahahaha! :rofl: Mine left the building about, oh, 5 years ago... :haha: :dohh:
> 
> Yeah, mine has been nowhere to be found since approx 2 weeks after BFP.
> 
> As an aside (but somewhat related) I thought this morning sickness sh*t was supposed to be leaving the building sometime soon as well. Mine however seems to just be getting WORSE. Anyone else? I've puked twice this week (I know, don't cry for me) but that is the most EVER for me so far... Prior to this week I'd only vomited twice, spaced out over 3-4 weeks.Click to expand...

Oh God, mine too, WTF. It's like early on I was sick constantly but it was a mild sickness. Now I have periods of feeling pretty good mixed with huge periods of feeling extremely ill, nauseous, vomiting, horrible. I'm a mess.


----------



## Mom 2B

My 12 wk isn't until Oct 21st. Seem like its going to be forever before that day comes around. Here is my early u/s. Don't know exact measuring date but tech said just under 9 weeks.
My brother has me worried that there may still be 2 in there. The shadowy bit in the one picture and how fuzzy the baby looks in the other picture are the reasons he thinks its more than 1.
 



Attached Files:







68239431.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 14









68239418.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Mum_Of_Roodys

Anyones first scan on the 7th October?


----------



## dizzybaby

Mum_Of_Roodys said:


> Anyones first scan on the 7th October?

Won't be our first scan but our proper 12 week one is on the 7th, can't come quick enough!!


----------



## SazzleR

Mum_Of_Roodys said:


> Anyones first scan on the 7th October?

Yep, mine is :D And it'll be my first scan. Only 8 days to go. Hurry up!!!


----------



## momofone08

Sorry I haven't checked in ladies. I'll add the new ladies when I get to my laptop. I had to leave work on Friday and ended in the emergency room for 10 hours. I got bad food poisoning and needed 4 IV bags of fluid,I was so dehydrated. My blood pressure kept dropping down to 80/40. I was really sick. They. Couldn't find the baby on the doppler, even though they looked for 20 minutes. They refused an ultrasound u.until I started crying. They brought a computer laptop with an ultrasound probe no larger than a permanent marker put it on one spot, said "it.doesn't look like a baby yet but there's a heart flicker". They didn't even show me the heart, they didn't even move the probe once it just magically landed on the heart.... and how does my 13 week, second trimester baby not look like a baby? She didn't look! She just wanted to shut me up!!!!! It was an awful experience!


----------



## bumble b

Sal85uk said:


> Hi!! I am due on 15th April based on lmp, I have my first scan on thurs 3rd october but fully expecting my due date to be changed. This will my second little one with my DD1 bday on 4th April so hoping to avoid that day!! We will be team :yellow:

This is my 2nd & my DS will be 3 on 4th april, how strange is that lol!


----------



## bumble b

Oh & my next scan is 7th october :)


----------



## bookworm0901

momofone08 said:


> Sorry I haven't checked in ladies. I'll add the new ladies when I get to my laptop. I had to leave work on Friday and ended in the emergency room for 10 hours. I got bad food poisoning and needed 4 IV bags of fluid,I was so dehydrated. My blood pressure kept dropping down to 80/40. I was really sick. They. Couldn't find the baby on the doppler, even though they looked for 20 minutes. They refused an ultrasound u.until I started crying. They brought a computer laptop with an ultrasound probe no larger than a permanent marker put it on one spot, said "it.doesn't look like a baby yet but there's a heart flicker". They didn't even show me the heart, they didn't even move the probe once it just magically landed on the heart.... and how does my 13 week, second trimester baby not look like a baby? She didn't look! She just wanted to shut me up!!!!! It was an awful experience!

I am SO SO sorry!!! You poor thing! They sound like awful people!! How dare they worry you like that when they could have easily glanced at your LO and told you s/he's fine!! Don't worry about the thread, just take care of yourself sweetie.


----------



## SazzleR

Huge :hugs: mumofone. What a horrible experience for you :( The care you received sounds dreadful. I would be complaining when you are back to full health. I'm sure baby is just fine. Take care & get some rest :hugs:


----------



## RaeChay

Momofone- 
I am so sorry you went through that- but relieved too that it sounds like baby is fine! Are you able to call your OB for an emergency peace of mind scan? I know the place I go would do it in a heartbeat. Prayers for your quick recovery and peace of mind.


----------



## wamommy

Momofone, how awful! :hugs: I'm so sorry you had to go through that. :( What an insensitive nurse... :growlmad:

Mom_of_Roodys, my scan is October 9th. I can hardly wait!


----------



## Loubie_2012

Mum_Of_Roodys said:


> Anyones first scan on the 7th October?

I have my 12 week scan on the 7th! It'll be my second scan as at my first '12 week scan' they put me back a week and a day. Looking forward to seeing how much the baby has grown in that time!


----------



## caitlenc

MomofOne, I am so sorry you had to go through that. Medical personnel can be incredibly insensitive. I am sure Bubs is just fine. Rest and get well soon, sweetie!:hugs:


----------



## caitlenc

Well, girls, I have my first appointment with my regular OB this afternoon. I am excited to see him, he delivered my daughter and I'm very comfortable with him. I am hoping he can shed some light on how things are progressing with Baby B. I definitely found Baby A's heartbeat on my Doppler on Saturday, such a sweet, reassuring sound!:happydance:

My nausea is back full force, unfortunately. Can't believe I'll be 10 weeks tomorrow! Hopefully these symptoms will start to abate soon...:nope:


----------



## momofone08

Hi ladies! I hope you are all doing well! I can't believe we are on the last day of September! It's already been 2 months since getting our :bfp: I am updating the front page today. If I missed anyone, or anything please feel free to message me. :hugs: 

Thank you for all the support ladies. I am finally feeling a little better. It was definitely a ruff weekend. I spent my weekend puking and cleaning up 5 and 1 year old puke. Ah the joys of motherhood. lol. I can't believe tomorrow is October!! I am having my gender scan in 16 days and my reveal in 20! 

Good luck to the ladies with scans coming up.


----------



## PandaMao

Caitlenc: Hope everything goes well at your appointment. I've debated getting a doppler, but I'm worried I won't be able to hear the heartbeat and freak myself out. So happy for you that you found baby A's.

Momofone, glad to hear you're starting to feel better after the awful weekend you had. How exciting you're getting that close to finding out the gender. My doctor won't do the scan for that until 20 weeks so almost 8 whole weeks to go! Also, could you update my site date to the 12th? I posted after my first ultrasound that it had moved, but I know it's easy to miss.

As for me, I'm waiting on a call back from my doctors. I ended up in the ER Saturday night with cramping and bleeding so I'm supposed to follow up today with my obgyn. They did an ultrasound and found no cause for the bleed. Everything looked perfect with the baby too. Bleeding has almost stopped, but I'm still super worried.


----------



## momofone08

PandaMao said:


> Caitlenc: Hope everything goes well at your appointment. I've debated getting a doppler, but I'm worried I won't be able to hear the heartbeat and freak myself out. So happy for you that you found baby A's.
> 
> Momofone, glad to hear you're starting to feel better after the awful weekend you had. How exciting you're getting that close to finding out the gender. My doctor won't do the scan for that until 20 weeks so almost 8 whole weeks to go! Also, could you update my site date to the 12th? I posted after my first ultrasound that it had moved, but I know it's easy to miss.
> 
> As for me, I'm waiting on a call back from my doctors. I ended up in the ER Saturday night with cramping and bleeding so I'm supposed to follow up today with my obgyn. They did an ultrasound and found no cause for the bleed. Everything looked perfect with the baby too. Bleeding has almost stopped, but I'm still super worried.

I will go ahead and fix that right away :flower: I am sorry to hear you ended up in the ER. I am so glad baby looked good. I had a bleed like that with my second daughter and they sent me to the perinatologist (sp?) He said my cervix was irritated. :shrug: I bet your little one is a-ok. 

I have to pay $100 for the early scan. The one at my Dr won't be until 20 weeks. I'm impatient and just can't wait that long :haha:


----------



## tamarah

bookworm0901 said:


> momofone08 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry I haven't checked in ladies. I'll add the new ladies when I get to my laptop. I had to leave work on Friday and ended in the emergency room for 10 hours. I got bad food poisoning and needed 4 IV bags of fluid,I was so dehydrated. My blood pressure kept dropping down to 80/40. I was really sick. They. Couldn't find the baby on the doppler, even though they looked for 20 minutes. They refused an ultrasound u.until I started crying. They brought a computer laptop with an ultrasound probe no larger than a permanent marker put it on one spot, said "it.doesn't look like a baby yet but there's a heart flicker". They didn't even show me the heart, they didn't even move the probe once it just magically landed on the heart.... and how does my 13 week, second trimeyster baby not look like a baby? She didn't look! She just wanted to shut me up!!!!! It was an awful experience!
> 
> I am SO SO sorry!!! You poor thing! They sound like awful people!! How dare they worry you like that when they could have easily glanced at your LO and told you s/he's fine!! Don't worry about the thread, just take care of yourself sweetie.Click to expand...



That is so disgusting. I hope ur feeling much better now. Can't believe the behaviour of some so called care professionals. 

Wishing you well and sure ur lil peach is absolutely fine xxx


----------



## Wafflewaffle

little moomin said:


> ahhh these scan photos are making me soooooOOOOOOOO impatient!!!

Meee too, I have another 2 weeks to wait yet till mine!!!


----------



## little moomin

Sorry i can't seem to keep up with this thread on my phone, i hope everyone is doing ok <3

I have my first scan tomorrow morning and i am feeling sick with nerves :/ but also stuffing my face. Sigh.


----------



## momofone08

little moomin said:


> Sorry i can't seem to keep up with this thread on my phone, i hope everyone is doing ok <3
> 
> I have my first scan tomorrow morning and i am feeling sick with nerves :/ but also stuffing my face. Sigh.

good luck at your scan! Let us know how it went


----------



## PandaMao

So I saw my obgyn a couple hours ago and she said the bleeding was most likely implantation bleeding. I'm like what...? I'm 12 weeks pregnant. She said even in the 10 to 14 week range it's still pretty common. She pretty much said I don't really have anything to worry about at this point because baby looked good on scan and she did an internal and cervix is closed. I got a new pic at my scan on Saturday, but couldn't see until today as they post them online instead of printing them.
https://i1351.photobucket.com/albums/p783/LadyPandaMao/2082295a-6fb6-41fb-ad80-8f64a8516ca7_zps95998764.jpg


----------



## wamommy

How cute, Panda! Glad to hear all went well with your ob. :)


----------



## Amcolecchi

Panda-Amazing u/s!!! Baby looks great!!! And I hear about people who bleed their entire pregnancy and are fine!! But rather be safe than sorry and it looks like everything is great for you!!

Afm-does anyone get headaches? I am 12 weeks and I thought headaches would go away but they are not!!!! I try not to take meds but sometimes I have to or I can't function!


----------



## caitlenc

Amcolecchi said:


> Panda-Amazing u/s!!! Baby looks great!!! And I hear about people who bleed their entire pregnancy and are fine!! But rather be safe than sorry and it looks like everything is great for you!!
> 
> Afm-does anyone get headaches? I am 12 weeks and I thought headaches would go away but they are not!!!! I try not to take meds but sometimes I have to or I can't function!

Yup, terrible headaches here!


----------



## tamarah

Hi Ladies. 

Just an update on yesterday's 12 week scan. Scan went really well lil chunk doing well and been moved from 12+2 to 13 weeks so growth going up in right direction. Feel so silly now as Sunday was in tears all evening imaging those dreaded words. Feel like I'm walking on air now. Going to attempt to upload a pic lol xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## tamarah

Going to try that with pic up the right way lol xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## caitlenc

Panda, what a gorgeous scan pic!! Glad everything looks good, and that the bleed is nothing to worry about (although I know you will anyway!)

Little Moomin, good luck at your scan! Update as soon as you can!

AFM, I had a wonderful appointment yesterday! Baby A is measuring 2 days ahead, and was wriggling all around:cloud9: It was so cute! baby B has finally started to vanish, which is sad, but makes it easier to focus on the healthy baby we have in there. I am scheduled for my NT scan on Monday, and will only be 10w 6d. Is that too early? I feel like most NT scans are at 12 weeks? They will also be doing the Harmony test.


----------



## tamarah

Amcolecchi said:


> Panda-Amazing u/s!!! Baby looks great!!! And I hear about people who bleed their entire pregnancy and are fine!! But rather be safe than sorry and it looks like everything is great for you!!
> 
> Afm-does anyone get headaches? I am 12 weeks and I thought headaches would go away but they are not!!!! I try not to take meds but sometimes I have to or I can't function!

According to book I read, headaches can return again now due to change in progesterone again. Should ease off though when ur body is adjusted to progesterone levels. Should ease off again in next week. 

Xxx


----------



## caitlenc

tamarah said:


> Going to try that with pic up the right way lol xxx

Gorgeous!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## tamarah

caitlenc said:


> Panda, what a gorgeous scan pic!! Glad everything looks good, and that the bleed is nothing to worry about (although I know you will anyway!)
> 
> Little Moomin, good luck at your scan! Update as soon as you can!
> 
> AFM, I had a wonderful appointment yesterday! Baby A is measuring 2 days ahead, and was wriggling all around:cloud9: It was so cute! baby B has finally started to vanish, which is sad, but makes it easier to focus on the healthy baby we have in there. I am scheduled for my NT scan on Monday, and will only be 10w 6d. Is that too early? I feel like most NT scans are at 12 weeks? They will also be doing the Harmony test.

Hi Caitlinc.

Not sure if 10+6 is early although I do know they have to be done before around 13 weeks as cvs testing cannot be done after 13 +6. 

I would have thought they will get you back again after 12 weeks regardless as that is when they will check brain, skull etc and this cannot be done til after 12 weeks. 

What is a harmony test?? 

Tamara xxx


----------



## Amcolecchi

Cait-what do you do for the headaches? Like I get home from work and I can't even clean my house because the headache is so bad it turns into a migraine! Even tyelnol barely helps!


----------



## tamarah

Hi CaitlinC. 

Doh just realised what Harmony test its the combined screening isn't? Nunchal Scan and blood test??? 

Hope I'm right or going to look even stupider lol xxx


----------



## kksy9b

Amcolecchi said:


> Afm-does anyone get headaches? I am 12 weeks and I thought headaches would go away but they are not!!!! I try not to take meds but sometimes I have to or I can't function!

I had really bad headaches from about the middle of the 12th week to the middle of week 13. Before pregnancy I would get get intense migraines for 5 days before AF that even excedrin migraine wouldn't help. These never got to that leve last week, but I certainly know how you are feeling now. Without being able to take medicine, I would say make sure to get plenty of sleep, drink lots of water and try to stay as stress free as possible. Mine went away after a week and haven't come back for the last 5 days or so. You can always call your doctor and ask if there is anything besides Tylenol you can take. Hope it gets better for you soon!!

AFM- 14 weeks today and I'm a lemon! :happydance: Appointment tomorrow morning and will get to hear baby again and schedule my gender scan! Nausea is down to just at night (and probably caused more by my prenatal than anything else). So far so good in the second trimester! Hope to see you ladies here soon and that you can find relief from the nausea, fatigue, etc soon!!


----------



## caitlenc

tamarah said:


> caitlenc said:
> 
> 
> Panda, what a gorgeous scan pic!! Glad everything looks good, and that the bleed is nothing to worry about (although I know you will anyway!)
> 
> Little Moomin, good luck at your scan! Update as soon as you can!
> 
> AFM, I had a wonderful appointment yesterday! Baby A is measuring 2 days ahead, and was wriggling all around:cloud9: It was so cute! baby B has finally started to vanish, which is sad, but makes it easier to focus on the healthy baby we have in there. I am scheduled for my NT scan on Monday, and will only be 10w 6d. Is that too early? I feel like most NT scans are at 12 weeks? They will also be doing the Harmony test.
> 
> Hi Caitlinc.
> 
> Not sure if 10+6 is early although I do know they have to be done before around 13 weeks as cvs testing cannot be done after 13 +6.
> 
> I would have thought they will get you back again after 12 weeks regardless as that is when they will check brain, skull etc and this cannot be done til after 12 weeks.
> 
> What is a harmony test??
> 
> Tamara xxxClick to expand...

Tamarah, the Harmony test, as well as the MaterniT21, are non-invasive blood tests that give highly accurate results regarding genetic abnormalities and chromosomal disorders in the fetus. It goes further than the regular combined screening, and can also give an accurate gender read (although we are planning on being Team Yellow). because I am almost 39, and considered high risk with my vanishing twin, I will be having this test.




Amcolecchi said:


> Cait-what do you do for the headaches? Like I get home from work and I can't even clean my house because the headache is so bad it turns into a migraine! Even tyelnol barely helps!

Unfortunately, I just take Tylenol, which helps a bit but doesn't make it go away completely. I am hoping they will pass soon, as they can be very debilitating, especially when I am teaching. My students have definitely noticed when I've had them.:wacko:

]


----------



## Amcolecchi

Aww thank you! Yes I got them really bad at like 8-9 weeks and they went away. But now they are coming back and like you said like migraines! I am 12 weeks now so I am hoping it goes away like it did for you after 13 weeks! I looked into tension headache massages and am going to try one next week!

Yayy for a lemon!!! Are you finding out the sex or no?



kksy9b said:


> Amcolecchi said:
> 
> 
> Afm-does anyone get headaches? I am 12 weeks and I thought headaches would go away but they are not!!!! I try not to take meds but sometimes I have to or I can't function!
> 
> I had really bad headaches from about the middle of the 12th week to the middle of week 13. Before pregnancy I would get get intense migraines for 5 days before AF that even excedrin migraine wouldn't help. These never got to that level, but I certainly know how you are feeling. Without being able to take medicine, I would say make sure to get plenty of sleep, drink lots of water and try to stay as stress free as possible. Mine went away after a week and haven't come back for the last 5 days or so. You can always call your doctor and ask if there is anything besides Tylenol you can take. Hope it gets better for you soon!!
> 
> AFM- 14 weeks today and I'm a lemon! :happydance: Appointment tomorrow morning and will get to hear baby again and schedule my gender scan! Nausea is down to just at night (and probably caused more by my prenatal than anything else). So far so good in the second trimester! Hope to see you ladies here soon and that you can find relief from the nausea, fatigue, etc soon!!Click to expand...


----------



## tamarah

caitlenc said:


> tamarah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caitlenc said:
> 
> 
> Panda, what a gorgeous scan pic!! Glad everything looks good, and that the bleed is nothing to worry about (although I know you will anyway!)
> 
> Little Moomin, good luck at your scan! Update as soon as you can!
> 
> AFM, I had a wonderful appointment yesterday! Baby A is measuring 2 days ahead, and was wriggling all around:cloud9: It was so cute! baby B has finally started to vanish, which is sad, but makes it easier to focus on the healthy baby we have in there. I am scheduled for my NT scan on Monday, and will only be 10w 6d. Is that too early? I feel like most NT scans are at 12 weeks? They will also be doing the Harmony test.
> 
> Hi Caitlinc.
> 
> Not sure if 10+6 is early although I do know they have to be done before around 13 weeks as cvs testing cannot be done after 13 +6.
> 
> I would have thought they will get you back again after 12 weeks regardless as that is when they will check brain, skull etc and this cannot be done til after 12 weeks.
> 
> What is a harmony test??
> 
> Tamara xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Tamarah, the Harmony test, as well as the MaterniT21, are non-invasive blood tests that give highly accurate results regarding genetic abnormalities and chromosomal disorders in the fetus. It goes further than the regular combined screening, and can also give an accurate gender read (although we are planning on being Team Yellow). because I am almost 39, and considered high risk with my vanishing twin, I will be having this test.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amcolecchi said:
> 
> 
> Cait-what do you do for the headaches? Like I get home from work and I can't even clean my house because the headache is so bad it turns into a migraine! Even tyelnol barely helps!Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately, I just take Tylenol, which helps a bit but doesn't make it go away completely. I am hoping they will pass soon, as they can be very debilitating, especially when I am teaching. My students have definitely noticed when I've had them.:wacko:
> 
> ]Click to expand...

Thanks CaitlinC, 

I'm with you now. Amazing the new things we learn everyday. I had the combined screening yesterday for downs but didn't have further genetics testing was offered but they called it something else. We're also staying team yellow :baby:

Tamara xxx


----------



## kksy9b

Amcolecchi- hope the massage helps!! That sounds wonderful :)

And we are not patient enough to wait on the gender...we are eager to know! I think girl and my DH thinks boy so one of us is right!


----------



## little moomin

Hello :) scan was great, worth the night of sweaty palms and nightmares!!! Baby was measuring exactly on my dates so official due date of 13th April (originally i though 12th so not far out). Was sucking it's thumb and drinking water <3 very sweet, will try and take a reasonable photo of a photo soon :) xxx


----------



## staceyg

Had my scan today was amazing to see it :) had its arms behind its head for most of the scan lol my due date has been brought forward by 2 days so now due the 4/4/14 :) hope everyone's ok :)


----------



## bookworm0901

Congrats on the good scans!!

HBgirl, hope your little man is doing well! 

I am having the best day I've had in 12 weeks!!!! I am so excited, but trying not to get my hopes up, but this is the first day that the nausea is GONE! It's only 1 PM but I've never gotten this far in the day without nausea and I'm over the moon. I've done so much cleaning and getting things done in case it comes back. :( it's been worse at night lately so I'm not counting on a nausea free day completely, but ill take what I can get and I'm taking advantage of today. 

I got my blood test results from my 12 week scan and everything is perfect, I'm not sure what mine was called? It's whatever test they give you with your 12 wk scan to determine if there are any problems.

Hope everyone is doing well and feeling well today. :)


----------



## tamarah

bookworm0901 said:


> Congrats on the good scans!!
> 
> HBgirl, hope your little man is doing well!
> 
> I am having the best day I've had in 12 weeks!!!! I am so excited, but trying not to get my hopes up, but this is the first day that the nausea is GONE! It's only 1 PM but I've never gotten this far in the day without nausea and I'm over the moon. I've done so much cleaning and getting things done in case it comes back. :( it's been worse at night lately so I'm not counting on a nausea free day completely, but ill take what I can get and I'm taking advantage of today.
> 
> I got my blood test results from my 12 week scan and everything is perfect, I'm not sure what mine was called? It's whatever test they give you with your 12 wk scan to determine if there are any problems.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well and feeling well today. :)


Fingers crossed it stays away xxx


----------



## PandaMao

Glad to hear everyone's scans are going so well. Seems like most of us are maybe starting to feel better too? I know my nausea has mostly left me. I only feel sick off I go to long without eating. My main problem now is just exhaustion.


----------



## caitlenc

I m so jealous of those of you who are feeling better! At 10 weeks, I figure I have at least a couple more weeks of feeling awful to get through. I remember in my first pregnancy, there was a day where I just woke up feeling normal, and that was it. I am so looking forward to that day!!


----------



## momofone08

so glad your scans went well ladies! How exciting! 

Officially 14 weeks! This pregnancy is flying. Probably because I know it is my last, and I'm not ready to be done with the experience yet. lol. Sent out the gender reveal invites. I can't believe I'll know what bubs is in 2 weeks. :cloud9:


----------



## bookworm0901

This pregnancy is flying for me too; my son's dragged! I think part of it is just knowing its difficult with a newborn plus worry about a newborn and toddler. With my son, I heard it was hard but I had no clue and I was more excited. This time, I'm not wishing away my pregnancy, even though I am excited. I just want to be fully prepared for the new one. DH and I are going through a house buy right now and I will have a ton to do by the time we get into our house. Example- do I buy a new crib? Give my DS's crib to the new baby and buy him a bed? (He'll be 20 months when the new one shows up). So much to do!!


----------



## bookworm0901

Also, our gender guess was girl, but all I'm buying if its a girl is clothing and bedding/room decor. I'm not getting a new bouncer, receiving blankets, burp cloths, etc. (maybe 1 or 2 new). Any of you expecting #2 plan on buying all new or not depending on gender?


----------



## momofone08

bookworm0901 said:


> Also, our gender guess was girl, but all I'm buying if its a girl is clothing and bedding/room decor. I'm not getting a new bouncer, receiving blankets, burp cloths, etc. (maybe 1 or 2 new). Any of you expecting #2 plan on buying all new or not depending on gender?

I'm expecting #3. My other two are girls and my DD#2 will only be 19 months when the baby comes. If it is a boy, he will get a new carseat, stroller, blankets, and clothes. No one will care that he has a pink bouncer, so I'm definitely not getting a new one lol. I think we are having girl #3 though. We are putting DD #2 in a toddler bed around 18 months and the baby will use her crib.


----------



## Amcolecchi

I got my 12 week scan done today! They did the NT ultrasound and took bloodwork for the chromosome abnormalities and I wont know those results for a whole week!!! Ahhhh but here is a pic! The baby is kinda twisted in this photo...I wanted to know I heard there was this site where it shows you how to look at an ultrasound at 12 weeks to determine the sex. Does anyone know what I am talking about? I forgot the name! lol! 
[URL=https://s802.photobucket.com/user/amcolecchi/media/c5ddbb39-bc35-45f5-b8c5-687df1430177_zpsafff5002.jpg.html][IMG]https://i802.photobucket.com/albums/yy310/amcolecchi/c5ddbb39-bc35-45f5-b8c5-687df1430177_zpsafff5002.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## GlassPeony

Great scans everyone! 

I go for my 13 week check up on the 7th.. I think that's when we'll be scheduling my anatomy scan. Depending on how far out they schedule that, I may arrange for a private scan in the city. 

We've decided to do our gender reveal at Thanksgiving, since we're hosting.. is anyone else planning to do it then too? We're going to get those teeny baby pumpkins to put at everyone's place setting and paint a color on the bottom (blue for a boy, pink for a girl), then tell everyone to turn over their pumpkins at the same time. 

I'm also in the group of vanishing morning sickness! I did have a really bad tension headache over the weekend but otherwise I've felt great and I'm finally getting my energy back too.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Glass-SUPER CUTE idea!!!! We are doing it before Thanksgiving. I will be having a gender party for just immediate family and close friends...I am obsessed with scratch off tickets so I am going to make those but only one lucky person will get the answer and they have to say it out loud!


----------



## bookworm0901

momofone08 said:


> bookworm0901 said:
> 
> 
> Also, our gender guess was girl, but all I'm buying if its a girl is clothing and bedding/room decor. I'm not getting a new bouncer, receiving blankets, burp cloths, etc. (maybe 1 or 2 new). Any of you expecting #2 plan on buying all new or not depending on gender?
> 
> I'm expecting #3. My other two are girls and my DD#2 will only be 19 months when the baby comes. If it is a boy, he will get a new carseat, stroller, blankets, and clothes. No one will care that he has a pink bouncer, so I'm definitely not getting a new one lol. I think we are having girl #3 though. We are putting DD #2 in a toddler bed around 18 months and the baby will use her crib.Click to expand...

If this baby is a girl like everyone thinks, my gut was completely wrong. I thought boy #2! My carseat and stroller are gender neutral but I do want a girly carseat cover- and I agree- no one will care if she's in a blue bouncer! Lol. My swing is also gender neutral.


----------



## momofone08

Glass and Amcolecchi- Cute ideas!!! We are doing a balloon popping contest. I did a football theme, so everyone will be wearing their team color. Then each person from blue picks a pink partner and they need to pop a balloon using no hands. The first team to pop the balloon with pink or blue confetti instead of white wins!


----------



## caitlenc

All these gender reveal ideas are so cute! Almost makes me want to jump the yellow ship and find out sooner...:dohh:


----------



## kksy9b

Had my appointment today and baby sounds wonderful! She found the heartbeat in just a few seconds and it was high 150s, low 160s.... i was hoping we would set the gender appointment today but i guess it will be set at my next appointment (beginning of Nov)... so anxious to find out!


----------



## wamommy

momofone08 said:


> bookworm0901 said:
> 
> 
> Also, our gender guess was girl, but all I'm buying if its a girl is clothing and bedding/room decor. I'm not getting a new bouncer, receiving blankets, burp cloths, etc. (maybe 1 or 2 new). Any of you expecting #2 plan on buying all new or not depending on gender?
> 
> I'm expecting #3. My other two are girls and my DD#2 will only be 19 months when the baby comes. If it is a boy, he will get a new carseat, stroller, blankets, and clothes. No one will care that he has a pink bouncer, so I'm definitely not getting a new one lol. I think we are having girl #3 though. We are putting DD #2 in a toddler bed around 18 months and the baby will use her crib.Click to expand...

This will be #4, and we have 2 girls and a boy, so I think we have everything we need! To be honest, I had SO MUCH stuff from my girls that I just recycled it when I found out #3 was a boy. I ordered a new cover for the carseat instead of a whole new seat. The exersaucer, pack n play, etc are all gender neutral colors anyway. In a pinch, he even sometimes wears pink! (usually only a sleepsack, but still, lol).

I love the gender reveal ideas! We're team yellow too, which will drive my family nuts! That alone is reason to do it. :haha:


----------



## Workinonbaby2

Had a little scare monday we thought I was leaking amniotic fluid had to go get checked out everything is just peachy:thumbup: and when they did the ultrasound babys hearbeat was 166 and bouncing around in there everything looked great!! Although they did say I'm a week ahead so my new due date is april 01, 2014 :) as of monday I was 13+6 so I'm now 14+1 :):happydance: next doc appt. is the 22nd and then the gender ultrasound appt 2weeks later on nov. 8th <3 sooo excited


----------



## little moomin

better late than never :) my scan from yesterday, sorry it's poor quality it's a pic of a pic. Wee baby putting it's arm up to suck it's thumb (ummm if it has a thumb yet?!)
 



Attached Files:







1244543_402230403233111_1956570204_o.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## brenn09

Heard the heartbeat at 150 Monday!!! We also set our anatomy/sex determination ultrasound for November 11th!! I love reading the reveal ideas!!! I'm so excited and can't wait!


----------



## PandaMao

Moomin, your scan looks great. Pretty sure baby has a thumb now. I haven't seen my little one doing that yet. It always seems to be dancing or bouncing.


----------



## RaeChay

PandaMao said:


> Moomin, your scan looks great. Pretty sure baby has a thumb now. I haven't seen my little one doing that yet. It always seems to be dancing or bouncing.

All mine does is bounce too :)


----------



## bookworm0901

Mine had her hands up by her face and legs crossed. Exactly like my son at his 12 week scan. And she was pretty calm too, like he was. He's a pretty chill little dude and I used to tell people he was laidback before he was even born due to his kicks and how calm he was on the scans. Now I'm wondering how this little princess's personality will be.


----------



## Sarah lo

bookworm0901 said:


> Mine had her hands up by her face and legs crossed. Exactly like my son at his 12 week scan. And she was pretty calm too, like he was. He's a pretty chill little dude and I used to tell people he was laidback before he was even born due to his kicks and how calm he was on the scans. Now I'm wondering how this little princess's personality will be.

It doesn't follow, my daughter was so laid back in the womb, she sat still for all the scans, didn't kick much and never at night. Yet she's been a little firecracker since the day she was born and has never stopped since :) I think she was just saving up her energy for after she was born :haha:

I can't wait to find out what this one's like. Will it be another one with bags of energy? Will they be really laid back? Its so exciting :)

How do you know this one's a girl by the way?


----------



## little moomin

My son was always crazy on scans, wouldn't stay still. This one was different, lying facing us sucking its thumb and drinking and rolling onto its back then back on its side.


----------



## LauraLoo1612

Off to the 2nd trimester I go :D


----------



## caitlenc

Hi Girlies!

Love the scan pic, Moomin!:thumbup:

So, I need you all to talk me off of the ledge. I tried to find baby's heartbeat on Doppler last night, and couldn't find it. We saw her on the scan Monday, and she was fine. I found her heartbeat last Saturday no problem. I'm only just over 10 weeks, and I know it's early, but I can't help worrying a bit in the back of my mind. Thankfully, I only have to wait until Monday for a scan. Just a bit nervous, now.:shrug:


----------



## bookworm0901

Sarah lo said:


> bookworm0901 said:
> 
> 
> Mine had her hands up by her face and legs crossed. Exactly like my son at his 12 week scan. And she was pretty calm too, like he was. He's a pretty chill little dude and I used to tell people he was laidback before he was even born due to his kicks and how calm he was on the scans. Now I'm wondering how this little princess's personality will be.
> 
> It doesn't follow, my daughter was so laid back in the womb, she sat still for all the scans, didn't kick much and never at night. Yet she's been a little firecracker since the day she was born and has never stopped since :) I think she was just saving up her energy for after she was born :haha:
> 
> I can't wait to find out what this one's like. Will it be another one with bags of energy? Will they be really laid back? Its so exciting :)
> 
> How do you know this one's a girl by the way?Click to expand...

Lol my laidback guess was probably totally random and lucky with my DS! I keep telling myself I can't get 2 laidback babies so to expect crazy with this next one. That's so funny that yours was opposite! 

At my nuchal scan the tech asked if I wanted a gender guess, I said yes and she said 'girl'. Then the doctor came in and he said 'did the tech give you a gender guess?' I said 'yes' he said 'did she say 'girl' cause that's what I think'. These are the same two people who gave me a 'boy' guess for my son so I'm just going with it, while remaining fully aware they could be wrong. :) a big part of me wants a baby girl but I also love the idea of brothers, so I know I'll be happy either way, but I did the same thing once they gave me a 'boy' guess with my son and I couldn't stop calling him a 'he'! 



LauraLoo1612 said:


> Off to the 2nd trimester I go :D

Congrats! I'm coming with you!!


----------



## momofone08

LauraLoo1612 said:


> Off to the 2nd trimester I go :D

Welcome over to second tri!


----------



## RaeChay

caitlenc said:


> Hi Girlies!
> 
> Love the scan pic, Moomin!:thumbup:
> 
> So, I need you all to talk me off of the ledge. I tried to find baby's heartbeat on Doppler last night, and couldn't find it. We saw her on the scan Monday, and she was fine. I found her heartbeat last Saturday no problem. I'm only just over 10 weeks, and I know it's early, but I can't help worrying a bit in the back of my mind. Thankfully, I only have to wait until Monday for a scan. Just a bit nervous, now.:shrug:

Don't let yourself worry about this!! Baby is snuggled away tight in there. This is the reason I won't let myself get a Doppler! When is your next scan? What if you make a deal with yourself that you'll put away your Doppler until second trimester?


----------



## Sarah lo

bookworm0901 said:


> Sarah lo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bookworm0901 said:
> 
> 
> Mine had her hands up by her face and legs crossed. Exactly like my son at his 12 week scan. And she was pretty calm too, like he was. He's a pretty chill little dude and I used to tell people he was laidback before he was even born due to his kicks and how calm he was on the scans. Now I'm wondering how this little princess's personality will be.
> 
> It doesn't follow, my daughter was so laid back in the womb, she sat still for all the scans, didn't kick much and never at night. Yet she's been a little firecracker since the day she was born and has never stopped since :) I think she was just saving up her energy for after she was born :haha:
> 
> I can't wait to find out what this one's like. Will it be another one with bags of energy? Will they be really laid back? Its so exciting :)
> 
> How do you know this one's a girl by the way?Click to expand...
> 
> Lol my laidback guess was probably totally random and lucky with my DS! I keep telling myself I can't get 2 laidback babies so to expect crazy with this next one. That's so funny that yours was opposite!
> 
> At my nuchal scan the tech asked if I wanted a gender guess, I said yes and she said 'girl'. Then the doctor came in and he said 'did the tech give you a gender guess?' I said 'yes' he said 'did she say 'girl' cause that's what I think'. These are the same two people who gave me a 'boy' guess for my son so I'm just going with it, while remaining fully aware they could be wrong. :) a big part of me wants a baby girl but I also love the idea of brothers, so I know I'll be happy either way, but I did the same thing once they gave me a 'boy' guess with my son and I couldn't stop calling him a 'he'!
> 
> 
> 
> LauraLoo1612 said:
> 
> 
> Off to the 2nd trimester I go :DClick to expand...
> 
> Congrats! I'm coming with you!!Click to expand...

Aw lovely! I love having a daughter. I'm sure its the same with boys but I just love cuddling up with my little girl; and hopefully we will go shopping together and stuff when she's all grown up! Actually I'm secretly hoping #2 is another girl. Most people want one of each but I'd much rather have 2 girls :) DH would love a boy though so either way we'll be happy


----------



## Loubie_2012

caitlenc said:


> Hi Girlies!
> 
> Love the scan pic, Moomin!:thumbup:
> 
> So, I need you all to talk me off of the ledge. I tried to find baby's heartbeat on Doppler last night, and couldn't find it. We saw her on the scan Monday, and she was fine. I found her heartbeat last Saturday no problem. I'm only just over 10 weeks, and I know it's early, but I can't help worrying a bit in the back of my mind. Thankfully, I only have to wait until Monday for a scan. Just a bit nervous, now.:shrug:

I still can't find the heartbeat and I'm 12 weeks tomorrow. We saw everything was fine at our scan a week ago so just trying to stay calm and wait until next Monday when we'll have our next scan. I did think I heard movement yesterday but not sure if it's my imagination. It was there for a while and then seemed to disappear and it was more to the left side and centre with no sound at all on the right... The doppler has had to be hidden away anyway as we are going away for the weekend and we have people looking after our dogs so all baby stuff has been put in the car out of sight, so I'm not going to stress myself out trying to find it until after my scan... Or maybe Sunday night :dohh:


----------



## wamommy

Caitlen, I've always had a hard time finding babies in there! I usually hear what I think is a heart beat and the POOF, gone. I think LOs don't particularly like the doppler and "run" from it! :haha: I haven't even tried to find it yet this pregnancy, honestly. I don't want to freak myself out if I can't find it!


----------



## caitlenc

Thanks for the replies, ladies. I know I'm torturing myself. I'm really not that worried, but there's always that thought of "what if"?


----------



## azure girl

OK, gotta post this somewhere. I get my first ever scan in a little over a half hour! So nervous and excited! I can't wait to see my little one. :) Tomorrow, if everything is happy and healthy, we tell our family! :)


----------



## wamommy

Caitlin, as the Queen of What-ifs, I totally get it!

Azure girl, good luck at your scan!


----------



## little moomin

Azure girl good luck!

My midwife had trouble finding heartbeat with a doppler rat 16 weeks last time, seriously i wouldn't worry x


----------



## little moomin

Oh also can my due date be changed to 13th April on the front page please :)


----------



## Red Rose

caitlen - I got a Doppler with my DD at about 8 weeks and paniced so much when I couldn't find her heartbeat. Of course, she was just in a different position and everything was fine. I've refused to buy one this time. :dohh:

azure - hope the scan went well!

I had my 12 week scan today and was moved ahead 5 days. New EDD is 12th April :flower:


----------



## bw9522

well ladies it has took me all evening to catch up with thread thats what i get for going on two holidays.

welcome new ladies :hi:
nice to see all the scan pics

AFM nausea seems to have stopped yeah, had my 12 week scan yesterday although by my dates i was 13+5 she put me back to 13+1which makes my new due date 8/4/14. Although i watched her do several crl and they were between 13+4 and 13+6 so dont know where she got 13+1 from. Could not do NT measurements as baby was head down and she could not get a good veiw in the 'hamock' shot so because i had scan late i have to go back and have quad screening @ 15weeks. 20wk scan booked for 20th nov
 



Attached Files:







wiggle13+1.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## azure girl

And...it's a baby! Poor thing had hiccups at first. Somehow I was farther along by one week, making my EDD March 29! I swear I knew when I ovulated. So, no NT measurement and no blood draw. What will be, will be. Ah well...But I'll leave you with a scan pic. :)
 



Attached Files:







Image 327.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Amcolecchi

My midwife had some issues finding my baby on the doppler too but I had already heard it through a vaginal ultrasound. So if you are worried try to call a private place for an ultrasound! But I think you are ok! :)


----------



## caitlenc

What lovely scan pics, ladies!!

Well, thanks for all of your lovely, reassuring comments. I found the heartbeat straight away last night, a nice strong one hovering right around 175:cloud9: If the old wives tale about heart rates is true, we are definitely having another girl!


----------



## bookworm0901

Glad you found it! My sons was 179 at 9 weeks and 169 at 12. You never know! This one (we think girl) was 168 at 12 weeks, 1 beat different than my sons!


----------



## bw9522

I have not heard HB yet either at US or on my Doppler :cry:


----------



## GlassPeony

Hang in there bw!

All these stories about not finding the hb on the doppler is cementing my decision not to get one, though the hubby thinks it would be fun. I don't need anything to ratchet up my anxiety levels more than they normally are, haha!


So has anyone had to start wearing maternity clothes?? I finally went shopping today for maternity pants and some shirts. I can't believe how comfortable they are, I'm kicking myself for not buying earlier! I still need to get maternity jeans and a good winter jacket that will fit what I'm sure will be a decent sized bump, though.


----------



## bw9522

GlassPeony said:


> Hang in there bw!
> 
> All these stories about not finding the hb on the doppler is cementing my decision not to get one, though the hubby thinks it would be fun. I don't need anything to ratchet up my anxiety levels more than they normally are, haha!
> 
> 
> So has anyone had to start wearing maternity clothes?? I finally went shopping today for maternity pants and some shirts. I can't believe how comfortable they are, I'm kicking myself for not buying earlier! I still need to get maternity jeans and a good winter jacket that will fit what I'm sure will be a decent sized bump, though.

I have been wearing mat jeans for bout a month now. Not that I'm big just normal jeans too tight.


----------



## brenn09

I've been wearing maternity pants for about 3 weeks now! I haven't purchased any jeans, but work pants! It took me a few weeks to buy them once I got uncomfortable and I definitely wished I hadn't bothered to wait! I tried a belly band but it only took about 3 weeks before it was way too obvious my pants were undone as I was pushing against my pants/belly band so much! 

Anyone else been showing since 10/11 weeks? I know it wasn't baby, but it also wasn't only bloat and now I have had much less bloating for weeks now and my belly is further out than my E-cup (and therefore sizeable!!) breasts!! I was slightly underweight when I got pregnant and have been slight most of my life so everyone keeps saying it is normal for me to show this early but it is scary- how big am I going to get by the end?? Any others having this fear?


----------



## RaeChay

Brenn- at around week 12 I did notice a bump sort of suddenly, where I hadn't noticed anything before that. Also it seems far more prominent at night. But I'm at 14 weeks now and it doesn't seem any different from week 12. I've heard that it can happen in pregnancy where you sort of notice growth spurts in your belly. But I don't think it's too crazy until end of third tri, when babe will be gaining most rapidly.


----------



## finallyready

I haven't heard heartbeat yet or had an ultrasound! So there are still a few of us left! I have my 12 week appt tomorrow so praying we will be able to pick up a heartbeat. I don't get a scan until 20weeks since I opted out of the testing. 

I for sure have a bump but this is #2 for me. I read that you usually show a month early with your second. I find it hard to believe that nobody at work has noticed but then again, I work with mostly males who would never pay attention to that sort of thing. 

Assuming all goes well with my appointment tomorrow, I plan to announce on Thanksgiving! (In Canada Thanksgiving is this upcoming weekend).


----------



## wamommy

I'm 10 1/2 weeks and not really showing at all, and this is baby #4!! Too weird... With my last, I was so bloated that I looked 4 months along from 6 weeks. :haha: I do remember a "pop" around 13 weeks, and then another around 20. It certainly comes in spurts. I have a box of maternity clothes that I have yet to bring down. For now I just change to yoga pants at night (when I feel the most bloated) and wear my regular jeans during the day. It must be noted that my "regular" jeans are actually my "fat pants" that I've been wearing since having DS 8 months ago!!

Finallyready, good luck at your appointment tomorrow! Exciting :)


----------



## bookworm0901

Good luck finallyready!

I am totally showing and it's terrible because I feel like I'm in that in-between stage where you are bigger but just look fat. And I have ONE pair of jeans and they are tied together with a rubber band. The first time I wore them like that, I was so happy and was like- I can make this work!! Now, one week later, I'm miserable again and they feel tight and gross. 

My maternity clothes are packed away in storage for another month while we move houses. :( I didn't find out I was pregnant until we had already packed everything away- missing my mat clothes and my doppler!!!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Bookworm-I am the same way! I just look fat...no cute belly or anything...grrr I want a cute round belly soon!!


----------



## SazzleR

At long last, I had my dating scan today :) All fine :D Baby was wriggling around I measured slightly ahead of my dates so I'm officially due on the 22nd now. Could you update my due date when you get chance, please mumofone? :)

Obviously have to wait for my blood results so officially say, but the nuchal membrane was only 1.3mm so feeling pretty optimistic that I'll be low risk. Just wait for the letter to confirm or the phone call if I'm wrong & am actually high risk. 

The past couple of days, I've definitely noticed a drop in my sickness. Hurry up second tri so I can have some energy back as well! 

Right, now I know there's a healthy looking baby in there, I'm off to order some maternity trousers & a skirt for work. Had to chuck my ones from last time as I wore them out!
 



Attached Files:







null_zpse14f494f.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## little moomin

Ahh my maternity jeans arrived a couple of days ago, joy unbound! My old ones went to charity as they were too big (Hooray) but i am also in that awkward phase of not looking pregnant but really . . Really not looking good :/ its making me sad!!!


----------



## sunenihs

Hi everyone,

I've been completely MIA! It takes me awhile to catch up on how everyone is doing. It sounds generally well, which is great to hear.

I had some minor spotting the other day which scared me a bit so I went in. Everything was fine! Baby keeps measuring further along than what my dating scan estimated, but the nurse said they never change the due date; they always go by the dating scan and LMP. Is that strange? I read several of you had your due date changed.

I've broken down and bought 2 pairs of maternity pants. OMG so comfortable! I would highly recommend over the rubber band method for sure. You can finally see a bump, though it's just my internal organs being pushed around by my uterus, I keep getting people who want to do the belly touch! So far it hasn't been anyone I mind - and one was even nice enough to ask!

When I had my ultrasound last week because of the spotting, I asked if he could peak between the legs. (I was 14+5) He looked but didn't' come up with an answer besides that it's too early. I'm thinking for that reason alone, it's a girl. I would think if it were a boy, that would be easier to see. Who knows.. I will find out on November 11th though! (Well, if baby cooperates!) I saw someone else finds out that date too. How exciting!

Possibly some TMI here, but where else can I ask this? :blush: Has anyone had extremely sensitive nips? I can't believe how sensitive mine have been to cold! The other day I was shivering so bad that they actually felt like they were burning. It's so uncomfortable, but the only thing that works is to wait for the sensation to go away. It makes me worry about how long I'll be able to handle the pain of breastfeeding.

Also, in one of the weekly e-mails I got, it said the further into the pregnancy you go, you should really avoid sleeping on your back and try to sleep on your sides. I tried that last night and had such a restless night of sleep I'm exhausted today! I sleep on my sides a lot through the nights, but never exclusively. Today, I'm tired and my back is sore! I'm going to have to invest in a body pillow - I've heard those help a lot.

I LOVE seeing everyone's scans and bump pics! On my bump pics I've been writing a little note to the baby about what's going on for my friends and family to see. I hope he/she likes reading them someday!

Anyway, that's all I have for now. I saw some people are getting scans today - good luck!!!


----------



## GlassPeony

Re: body pillow.. My husband bought me a snoogle because my back has been hurting me a lot. It looks super comfy and I'll let you ladies know how it is once I test it! It's supposed to be arriving on Wednesday :)


----------



## sunenihs

GlassPeony said:


> Re: body pillow.. My husband bought me a snoogle because my back has been hurting me a lot. It looks super comfy and I'll let you ladies know how it is once I test it! It's supposed to be arriving on Wednesday :)

Could you trace it and send me the pattern? :D 

Just kidding! But from pictures, it seems like it'd be an easy thing to sew together on the ole' machine! I really hope it works well, I'll wait for the review. I might try to throw one together and give it a try. I've heard good reviews on them!


----------



## little moomin

Pg pillows are def worth it, i had to throw my last one out after a whole pg, 18 months bf, sitting aid for baby and various other things it had a certain scent!!!

As for nipples not too bad this time but Im expecting it when its bolder they were terrible last time! I found using breast pads was good for extra insulation, many aren't visible from your clothes but you don't feel very sexy! One joy of spring babies is warmer bf :)


----------



## DSM

Hi guys!! So I had my 12wk scan today!! & My Due Date is now April 19th!! wwhhoo

Here is my scan pic, we are still Team Yellow (although my OH is trying to persuade me to change my mind!) :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







1377180_10153300526050207_1158654538_n.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Kins

Why do they say not to lay on your back? I also heard they say not to lay on yor left side. So many rules lol


----------



## sunenihs

Kins said:


> Why do they say not to lay on your back? I also heard they say not to lay on yor left side. So many rules lol

I've read that when laying on your back (later in pregnancy) it puts pressure on a blood vessel that slows down circulation to the baby. But I've also read that your left side is the best side to lay on! Who knows what is true anymore!


----------



## Kins

What about the right side? Lol I tend to fall asleep on that side with a pillow b/w my knees but when I wake up I'm on my back


----------



## finallyready

Your body will just 'know' when it is time to stop sleeping on your back. You are so early on still that you can still sleep on your back. After about 25 weeks or so, you will simply not want to, as it will be uncomfortable. Trust me, your body will tell you!

AFM FINALLY heard the heartbeat today at my 12 week appt! 151 bpm! :cloud9:

I feel so much better having this reassurance.


----------



## bookworm0901

sunenihs said:


> I had some minor spotting the other day which scared me a bit so I went in. Everything was fine! Baby keeps measuring further along than what my dating scan estimated, but the nurse said they never change the due date; they always go by the dating scan and LMP. Is that strange? I read several of you had your due date changed.

My doctor told me they would only change my official due date if it was more than 11 days ahead or behind. Even a full week, they would just use the dates they have because they are more accurate earlier in the pregnancy before genetics start to come into play with short/tall babies. :shrug: My baby has been smack on the dates every time, but maybe whenever other ladies are a little ahead or behind they just kind of mentally change the date themselves, if that makes sense? (like it wasn't actually changed by the doctor)

Another lady can confirm if the doctor changed their date or if they just saw the difference and decided to go by the new date.


----------



## wamommy

My Doctor won't change the date unless the baby measures over a week ahead/behind. I remember measuring 4 days ahead last time and being so upset that they wouldn't change it! :haha:

As for lying on your back, I think the recommendation is to start trying to sleep on your side after 16 weeks. It's too early at that point for baby to be pressing too hard on the vena cava, but because it takes some serious sleep training for us back sleepers, it gives you a few weeks to get used to the new positioning. I have a much-loved Snoogle pillow, and have nothing but wonderful things to say about it!


----------



## kksy9b

I asked my doctor about a month ago or so about sleeping on your back (as most nights I do). She said it is completely fine to continue to do until it is no longer comfortable, whenever that point is for you... she's a really laid back doctor, which I love!


----------



## Sarah lo

Hi girls, I just wanted to share my first scan pic! I went yesterday and everything looks good. Baby had a strong heartbeat and now I feel like I can finally relax a bit! :) 

LO was having a right good old time in there dancing and kicking her legs about (I think its a her lol) 

Sorry it's not a good picture, its a pic of a pic and you can see the table behind it :haha:
 



Attached Files:







20131007_172523.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Loubie_2012

Hi everyone,

I had my scan yesterday and couldn't believe how much LO had grown in less than 2 weeks! It was moving around so much and was amazing to see. We saw him/her rub their eyes which was so cute!! I was a bit disappointed as they only gave me one pic of the head which is a great pic but I wanted one of the full body as well - never mind though it was still amazing seeing it on the screen. Here's the pic:

https://i1201.photobucket.com/albums/bb354/Loulou_1707/image-3.jpg

Mumofone - please could you change my due date to 17th April? Also this is my first baby (don't think that's on the first page).

Sunenihs - they changed my due date because I had irregular cycles and they said they wouldn't give the official due date until the 12 week scan anyway to get accurate measurements.

I'm kind of hoping the baby isn't born on its due date though as it's DH's ex girlfriends birthday and they were together 8 years so don't want baby associated with her lol!!


----------



## RaeChay

Loubie_2012 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I had my scan yesterday and couldn't believe how much LO had grown in less than 2 weeks! It was moving around so much and was amazing to see. We saw him/her rub their eyes which was so cute!! I was a bit disappointed as they only gave me one pic of the head which is a great pic but I wanted one of the full body as well - never mind though it was still amazing seeing it on the screen. Here's the pic:
> 
> https://i1201.photobucket.com/albums/bb354/Loulou_1707/image-3.jpg
> 
> Mumofone - please could you change my due date to 17th April? Also this is my first baby (don't think that's on the first page).
> 
> Sunenihs - they changed my due date because I had irregular cycles and they said they wouldn't give the official due date until the 12 week scan anyway to get accurate measurements.
> 
> I'm kind of hoping the baby isn't born on its due date though as it's DH's ex girlfriends birthday and they were together 8 years so don't want baby associated with her lol!!


Oh Hun- I totally get how you feel, but just know: if that babe is born on ex-girlfriends bday that will wipe away any thought of her in relation to that date. 

Gorgeous scan btw, glad it went well :)


----------



## momofone08

Beautiful scans ladies!!! 
I have my gender scan in 7 days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: I won't know the gender until the 19th though. I can't believe I'll be 15 weeks tomorrow. Where did the time go?


----------



## sunenihs

wamommy said:


> My Doctor won't change the date unless the baby measures over a week ahead/behind. I remember measuring 4 days ahead last time and being so upset that they wouldn't change it! :haha:
> 
> As for lying on your back, I think the recommendation is to start trying to sleep on your side after 16 weeks. It's too early at that point for baby to be pressing too hard on the vena cava, but because it takes some serious sleep training for us back sleepers, it gives you a few weeks to get used to the new positioning. I have a much-loved Snoogle pillow, and have nothing but wonderful things to say about it!

I think because I'm currently in my 15th week, the two e-mails I get both said to start to get used to trying to sleep on sides - instead of exclusively. So I tried..and failed! Last night I just slept how I wanted to.

I found a pattern online for a pillow that looks like a snoogle. I'm going to sew one out of a set of sheets I no longer use. I can't wait! They look so comfy.


----------



## wamommy

Well done! I wish I knew how to sew!!


----------



## sunenihs

I'm still VERY new.. but this seems easy enough!


----------



## wamommy

I have my first scan tomorrow afternoon! I'm so excited! I'll only be 11 weeks (due April 30th puts me a bit behind!) so I don't expect to see a lot, but it will make this whole thing seem real to see anything in there! I'm nervous, but more excited I think.


----------



## Loubie_2012

RaeChay - thanks that's what I thought if it happens to be on that date. Most people don't have their babies exactly on their due date but I'll probably be the one that does haha!


----------



## Loubie_2012

Mumofone - sorry to be a pain but just looked at first page and my due date is 17th not the 12th think you misread it (team yellow with no1). Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## momofone08

Loubie_2012 said:


> Mumofone - sorry to be a pain but just looked at first page and my due date is 17th not the 12th think you misread it (team yellow with no1). Thanks :thumbup:

I totally read that wrong, I'm sorry. I swear I have the worst baby brain this time around :haha: It's all fixed now. :thumbup:


----------



## Kins

Goodluck Wamommy keep us posted cant wait to see u/s photo


----------



## Kins

happy 15weeks momofone

AFM I go in for my genetic scan on Monday Iwill be 13w5d. So nervous. I broke down crying last night because I really havent felt any twinges or anything down there in awhile and it makes me nervous that baby isnt growing..... I had a previous MC that still haunts me. 

Think its time for some more accupuncture to relax me


----------



## momofone08

Kins said:


> happy 15weeks momofone
> 
> AFM I go in for my genetic scan on Monday Iwill be 13w5d. So nervous. I broke down crying last night because I really havent felt any twinges or anything down there in awhile and it makes me nervous that baby isnt growing..... I had a previous MC that still haunts me.
> 
> Think its time for some more accupuncture to relax me

Best of luck at your scan. I am sure your LO is perfectly healthy. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## TTC77089

Hello All!! I was wondering I could join the group! Im due April 12!! Im so excited...Im a 1st time mommy!!


----------



## wamommy

Welcome, ttc!

My scan went well today! The heartbeat was 172, and I am measuring 11w3d, so 3 days ahead! They left my due date as April 30th, though. Here's the bug!
 



Attached Files:







SCAN0016a.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## pinklizzy

Such a cute scan wamommy! x


----------



## Jellysecret

Just heading home from work, got my dating scan later today. Trying to drink enough fluids but it's making me gag, anyone else have trouble. Do you really need a whole litre?

Feel really nervous, just hoping everything all looks good.


----------



## caitlenc

What a lovely scan, Wamommy! jelly, good luck with your scan, let us know how it goes! Welcome, ttc!


----------



## bookworm0901

My scans have always wanted an empty bladder! :shrug:


----------



## momofone08

TTC77089- Welcome to the group! 

Wamommy- beautiful scan, congrats on seeing such a little cutie. 

Jellysecret- I HATE water. It has been such a struggle drinking it. I was always asked to have an empty bladder and was even sent to the bathroom by the tech before she started. Maybe the machines are a little different that they use.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Had my last scan at the specialist! Officially moving on to my OB/midwife! This is the first time my husband got to see the baby move!! So it was very exciting!![URL=https://s802.photobucket.com/user/amcolecchi/media/13weeks_zps09034ad6.jpg.html][IMG]https://i802.photobucket.com/albums/yy310/amcolecchi/13weeks_zps09034ad6.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## caitlenc

Aw, gorgeous, Am!!


----------



## momofone08

Amcolecchi said:


> Had my last scan at the specialist! Officially moving on to my OB/midwife! This is the first time my husband got to see the baby move!! So it was very exciting!![URL=https://s802.photobucket.com/user/amcolecchi/media/13weeks_zps09034ad6.jpg.html][IMG]https://i802.photobucket.com/albums/yy310/amcolecchi/13weeks_zps09034ad6.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

awww!!!!!!


----------



## wamommy

So cute, Amcolecchi! Boy, they change a lot each week, don't they? Beautiful :)

Jelly, good luck at your scan. I remember being asked to drink a ton of water last pregnancy, and all I could think during the while scan was, "please don't pee in the table!" :haha: Luckily my regular OB doesn't ask me to do that. I can't wait to hear how it goes!


----------



## bw9522

Lovely scan pics ladies. I found little wiggles HB today on Doppler it was 152-156. Great birthday pressie.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Thank you ladies!! OMG yes the baby's head isn't so HUGE lol!!! BW-awww that is an awesome birthday present!


----------



## momofone08

BW- HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Maternity jeans are ridiculously priced, I like to sew, and have some jeans that are way too small. So I decided to convert them to maternity jeans. It worked great, the jeans fit again, I spent no money, and have a new pair of maternity pants. YAY


----------



## wamommy

momofone08 said:


> Maternity jeans are ridiculously priced, I like to sew, and have some jeans that are way too small. So I decided to convert them to maternity jeans. It worked great, the jeans fit again, I spent no money, and have a new pair of maternity pants. YAY

Can you come to my house for an afternoon please?? :haha:


----------



## momofone08

wamommy said:


> momofone08 said:
> 
> 
> Maternity jeans are ridiculously priced, I like to sew, and have some jeans that are way too small. So I decided to convert them to maternity jeans. It worked great, the jeans fit again, I spent no money, and have a new pair of maternity pants. YAY
> 
> Can you come to my house for an afternoon please?? :haha:Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## RaeChay

H&M has some cute maternity stuff for super cheap! Just can't bring myself to spend the $70 on gap mat jeans.


----------



## KjConard

Hey guys! I've been MIA for a while as I have been SO sick this pregnancy! So not fun, but totally worth it. Is anyone still have any morning sickness? I've been getting sick everyday still and as of week 11 have been hit with headaches almost daily...not fun especially while weaning and sleep training my DD.

On a positive note, we heard little bean's heartbeat last week at 11 + 3 and it was 144 bpm. Based off that I am leaning towards that there is a little boy growing in my belly! I know it's an old wives tale but my DD had a high heart rate of 172 bpm at around the same time. I know it's a 50/50 chance but it's fun to guess!


----------



## Jellysecret

Well had my scan yesterday and all went well, saw little bubs wriggling away. I was ready to burst by the time they had finished. Dont know why I had to drink so much water, im usually lucky if i can have one glass without it going straight through me haha

They have moved me forward a few days so my new date is 14th April :D

So what do we think is it a boy or girl? I'd be happy with another girl but OH would like a boy. He thinks he can talk me round to find out at the next scan but I love finding out straight after giving birth lol 


https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v499/jellybean_2105/2632C3D3-9165-4C6E-A893-63553EFFCFB6-2412-0000024C4596638C_zps123d21d8.jpg


----------



## hope4rainbow

Beautiful scans, so happy to read all the great news!!

Jelly- Looks to me like a little boy! I'm no expert, though! :haha:


----------



## Kins

Happy birthday bw. Are you using a home Doppler? Which one?


----------



## bw9522

Kins said:


> Happy birthday bw. Are you using a home Doppler? Which one?

Thank you. My Doppler is a home one hi bebe BT200. I bought it from eBay.


----------



## little moomin

Hello :) how is everyone? Are people feeling movement yet?? I know its super early but Im feeling little, umm, twitches? Flips? Hard to describe but definitely the same as i Eekt with my son. The don't seem to be followed by bum wind so hoping they are movement - would be great :) 

this bit of pg feels a bit like no mans land to me, just a bit fat, no kicks, symptoms gone so Im ready for some second tri action!!! Also got downs screen results and chances are low which is expected and good :)

Hope everyone is doing great!!!


----------



## wamommy

Grats on the screen results, Moomin!

I havn't felt kicks yet, but it's SUPER early for me. Luckily at my ultrasound they told me that my placenta is in the back, which means I should feel a lot this pregnancy! With my last, the placenta was anterior (in front) so I didn't feel anything until way farther along ,and even then it was faint. 

I know what you mean about no man's land. I just feel bloated and yucky! Luckily the morning sickness is mostly gone, but I'd love some new (and better!) symptoms to remind me that there's someone growing in there! :haha:


----------



## bookworm0901

I thought I was better and I am a bit, but still pretty sick in the evenings. I've felt movement for a while now but it's rare, ready for regular movement. I also had an anterior placenta with my son, not sure what this one is but early regular movement would be nice.


----------



## tashab79

Hi im new to this site so not sure of im posting in the right place. Im due baby number 5 april 13th x


----------



## pinklizzy

Hi and welcome tashab :hi:
I finally managed to find baby's heartbeat with the Doppler last night, so pleased! I think I've felt a few little movements over the last two weeks but looking forward to actually feeling 'properly' pregnant! Not sure where my placenta is but it was anterior last time and I didn't feel much movement at all.


----------



## momofone08

Jellysecret said:


> Well had my scan yesterday and all went well, saw little bubs wriggling away. I was ready to burst by the time they had finished. Dont know why I had to drink so much water, im usually lucky if i can have one glass without it going straight through me haha
> 
> They have moved me forward a few days so my new date is 14th April :D
> 
> So what do we think is it a boy or girl? I'd be happy with another girl but OH would like a boy. He thinks he can talk me round to find out at the next scan but I love finding out straight after giving birth lol
> 
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v499/jellybean_2105/2632C3D3-9165-4C6E-A893-63553EFFCFB6-2412-0000024C4596638C_zps123d21d8.jpg

I think :pink:


----------



## Reno

I had a spur of the moment scan today and I'm TEAM BLUE!!! :)


----------



## little moomin

Ahh how exciting :) congratulations


----------



## momofone08

Reno said:


> I had a spur of the moment scan today and I'm TEAM BLUE!!! :)

Congratulations on your little baby boy!!!! :happydance:


----------



## kksy9b

Congratulations on the baby BOY Reno!! How exciting!


----------



## hope4rainbow

Hooray for BOYS, Reno, congratulations!!!


----------



## bookworm0901

Congrats Reno! Two brothers- best friends! I want a little girl but I love the idea of brothers. So mixed feelings! 
:hugs:


----------



## mayb_baby

2 Weeks on Monday until my scan :D


----------



## azure girl

Congrats Reno, I'm so jealous! I had a scan at 14+5 and they didn't even attempt gender. Plus side? I've got little kicks from this one as I write this :)


----------



## wamommy

Congrats, Reno! Boys are amazing. :) 

I can't wait to feel movement! How fun. I probably have a couple of weeks to go, though.

Mayb_baby, I hope these 2 weeks fly by. I can't wait to see your scan!


----------



## momofone08

Only two more days until my early, private gender scan! I am so excited. :happydance: I have to wait until Saturday for the results though, but am still beyond excited to see the baby.


----------



## imaginary8x

12 week scan tomorrow! :)


----------



## mayb_baby

wamommy- Thanks I'm so nervous 

momofone08- How exciting :) hope it fly's by :) 

imaginary8x- Hope it all goes well :) xx


----------



## Reno

azure girl said:


> Congrats Reno, I'm so jealous! I had a scan at 14+5 and they didn't even attempt gender. Plus side? I've got little kicks from this one as I write this :)

I went to a private hospital in Europe on hols and said I'd love to know, but may be too early. she said it would be no problem If the baby was in a good position!


----------



## KjConard

Moomin, yes I am feeling the baby! I'm only 13 weeks today but have been feeling little movements on and off for about a week or two. I know its early, but this is my second and I heard you feel them earlier with your second. Last night my DD woke up in the middle of the night and as I was rocking her back to sleep it felt like a party was going on in my stomach! I loved every second of it! :)


----------



## KjConard

Congrats Reno on team blue! I'm so excited to find out I'm debating getting a private scan done early!


----------



## SazzleR

Wow, can't believe that we're already in to gender reveals already! Lovely team :blue: news, Reno. Time is flying :) 

I'm still not 100% on whether we'll find out or not. Some days I want to & others I don't :shrug: DH is still in the no camp. My 20 week scan isn't until 2nd December so I have a while to make my decision. 7 weeks, in fact! 

My sis had her 20 week scan today & is having a girl :D


----------



## Amcolecchi

How early can you tell if you are having a boy?


----------



## SazzleR

Forgot to say earlier... I got my Downs screening result today & I'm low risk. 1 in 43,000 to be exact so I'd say the chance of chromosomal abnormalities is pretty small. 

I had a risk of 1 in 52,00 with DS. I suppose my age must have ever so slightly increased my risk with me now being 30.


----------



## Kins

had my genetic scan and blood work today. Should have result in a few days and then the second part of bloodwork will be done November 4th. Nt= 2 I believe which is below the worrisome 3 number

I put some u/s pics on my journal page 13w5days today


----------



## momofone08

Amcolecchi said:


> How early can you tell if you are having a boy?

The private scan places do gender ultrasounds at 15 weeks for either gender.


----------



## pinklizzy

I keep accidentally unsubscribing from this thread-stupid fat fingers on my phone! 
Congrats on your blue bump Reno! 
Can't wait to find out how yours goes momofone :D
AFM: I'm starting to feel more obvious movements, not every day but I was 20 weeks before I felt anything last time so its exciting. Having lots of headaches and still waiting for some energy to reappear!


----------



## imaginary8x

https://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n33/emmwason/56311672-3326-4C69-9ED4-E63A5F3A38EF-1773-0000018E5D4B098E_zpsd7b67fab.jpg

12 week scan. :)


----------



## kksy9b

16 weeks today! Have been starting to feel early movements but nothing consistent. Looking forward to stronger and more frequent kicks!


----------



## bookworm0901

pinklizzy said:


> AFM: I'm starting to feel more obvious movements, not every day but I was 20 weeks before I felt anything last time so its exciting. Having lots of headaches and still waiting for some energy to reappear!

Same here! Very infrequent movement, but it wasn't til 20 weeks with my son so I'm happy!


----------



## momofone08

We had our gender ultrasound today. I won't know what little one is until Saturday at the party though. SIL came with us and she knows, so she will be setting up the party of Saturday. This is my little munchkin. Not sure why it is side ways.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131015_111411.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 11


----------



## DSM

Hi Ladies, 

I have a being in Team Yellow question?? 

this I our 2nd (& possibly last) and because we did find out with our first, I don't want to this time, I'd like surprise - however my OH is really bugging me to find out at our 20wk 2nd dec - I don't want to force him to be team yellow but at the same time I really don't want to know!? what do I do??? xx


----------



## little moomin

^ same boat, i have decided to find out as my husband REALLY wants to know, and i only quite like the idea of staying in the dark, and there's no way he would keep his mouth shut :) I get to do all the other pg stuff so i will let him make this decision if it's that important to him and will help him connect with the baby.


----------



## wamommy

Beautiful scan, momofone! I can't wait to hear if it's blue or pink. :)

DSM, that's a tough one! Do you think your DH could keep that secret? Mine sure couldn't! He'd tease me with it until he accidentally let it slip. :haha: It's easier for me, because going team yellow this time was DH's idea. I don't know if (for us) it would work if we weren't on the same page! If it would for you, though, go for it! It could be exciting. :)


----------



## dizzybaby

Jellysecret said:


> Well had my scan yesterday and all went well, saw little bubs wriggling away. I was ready to burst by the time they had finished. Dont know why I had to drink so much water, im usually lucky if i can have one glass without it going straight through me haha
> 
> They have moved me forward a few days so my new date is 14th April :D
> 
> So what do we think is it a boy or girl? I'd be happy with another girl but OH would like a boy. He thinks he can talk me round to find out at the next scan but I love finding out straight after giving birth lol
> 
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v499/jellybean_2105/2632C3D3-9165-4C6E-A893-63553EFFCFB6-2412-0000024C4596638C_zps123d21d8.jpg

We must live close cos my scan was at Basildon too :thumbup:

I haven't posted because I've been feeling very rough so in between work and sleep hasn't left much time for anything else but here is bubs at my 12 week scan where they measured spot on what we thought 12+5

https://i1301.photobucket.com/albums/ag110/SophieStead/SOPHIE-LAPTOP/Pictures/2014/4%20April/Baby%20Oldhamstead__/f8867a6d-9d9e-47fd-a3c4-2d528de99ddc_zps7847d5e2.jpg

We've also booked a gender scan for 2nd november where we'll see bubs in 3d too :happydance:


----------



## bookworm0901

momofone08 said:


> We had our gender ultrasound today. I won't know what little one is until Saturday at the party though. SIL came with us and she knows, so she will be setting up the party of Saturday. This is my little munchkin. Not sure why it is side ways.

I'm SO SO happy for you!!! :hugs: I know you have been even more stressed than the rest of us after a horrible ER appt where they wouldn't confirm if your LO was okay or not. :( so wonderful to here that s/he is doin well!


----------



## DSM

little moomin said:


> ^ same boat, i have decided to find out as my husband REALLY wants to know, and i only quite like the idea of staying in the dark, and there's no way he would keep his mouth shut :) I get to do all the other pg stuff so i will let him make this decision if it's that important to him and will help him connect with the baby.

I know what yoran, that's why we found out first time round as my oh couldn't make any other choices during pregnancy, Im really not sure what ill do, prob decide on the day! Lol x


----------



## DSM

wamommy said:


> Beautiful scan, momofone! I can't wait to hear if it's blue or pink. :)
> 
> DSM, that's a tough one! Do you think your DH could keep that secret? Mine sure couldn't! He'd tease me with it until he accidentally let it slip. :haha: It's easier for me, because going team yellow this time was DH's idea. I don't know if (for us) it would work if we weren't on the same page! If it would for you, though, go for it! It could be exciting. :)

Yes he would defo blab to me!! Prob before we'd leave the hospital!! Lol! Ill wait til the day & if he really wants to ill prob let him Xx


----------



## momofone08

Hi ladies! How is everyone doing?


----------



## Amcolecchi

Hey Momofone where are you getting a private gender scan? I would love to get one next week sometime but I cannot find one in my area of NE Ohio at all!!!



momofone08 said:


> Hi ladies! How is everyone doing?


----------



## momofone08

I'm in Colorado. I just looked up 3d/4d places in denver and looked if they did early gender determination. Are you close to Willoughby at all? 
https://4dpeekofcleveland.com/pricing.html 

this one is in Springboro
https://www.brightbeginnings4d.com/pricing.

and this is Westerville
https://www.firstexpressions4d.com/facility.asp

That's all I could find. Hopefully one of those are close to you.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Momo-thank you!!! Unfortunately the only one close is the Willoughby (saw this one the other day) one and my hubby thinks it's too expensive!! :( But thank you so much for the help!! I have to tr to convince him haha


----------



## caitlenc

Hi girls!! I see we have some beautiful scan pics!:happydance:

Well, things have been a bit crazy for me lately. After some spotting, I saw my doctor on Monday. Baby A looked fine :thumbup:, but there is some concern about the placement of Baby B's sac. He is still in the process of "vanishing", and apparently he is above Baby A, putting her at some risk. When I asked if I should be worried, he said no more so than any other pregnant woman, but that I am a very high risk pregnancy. I did not find this news to be very reassuring.:nope:

Then, my doctor called yesterday to tell me the results of my MaterniT21 test (genetic blood test) were inconclusive. The blood sample has too much 'stuff' floating around in it, and they can't determine what genetic material belongs to Baby A, and what belongs to Baby B. So, he has referred me out to a high risk specialist to give me my NT scan. They feel the bloodwork that goes along with this scan will also be inconclusive, so we will have to rely only on the scan results. After this scan, the high risk doctor will help us to determine whether or not to have an amnio.:shrug:

So, I will be having my scan on Tuesday, at exactly 13 weeks. I am looking forward to it, and in my heart I really believe Baby A is going to be fine.


----------



## Jellysecret

dizzybaby said:


> We must live close cos my scan was at Basildon too :thumbup:

Yeah I live over in Wickford so not far from Basildon. 

Caintlenc - Sorry you are having to go through all that I hope the scan all goes well next week.

So exciting to be finding out all the genders now, it feels like I will have to wait forever to find out when I give birth.

Pretty sure I have felt some movement recently. Very light flutterings and only when I am layed still in bed, still so excited. I just love it when you can watch them move - so impatient, Im just wishing all this time away!

Anyone else still feeling pretty rough, I feel sick all day long and doesn't look to be going anytime soon. Have started to take vitamin B6 but doesn't seem to have helped yet :nope:


----------



## momofone08

caitlenc said:


> Hi girls!! I see we have some beautiful scan pics!:happydance:
> 
> Well, things have been a bit crazy for me lately. After some spotting, I saw my doctor on Monday. Baby A looked fine :thumbup:, but there is some concern about the placement of Baby B's sac. He is still in the process of "vanishing", and apparently he is above Baby A, putting her at some risk. When I asked if I should be worried, he said no more so than any other pregnant woman, but that I am a very high risk pregnancy. I did not find this news to be very reassuring.:nope:
> 
> Then, my doctor called yesterday to tell me the results of my MaterniT21 test (genetic blood test) were inconclusive. The blood sample has too much 'stuff' floating around in it, and they can't determine what genetic material belongs to Baby A, and what belongs to Baby B. So, he has referred me out to a high risk specialist to give me my NT scan. They feel the bloodwork that goes along with this scan will also be inconclusive, so we will have to rely only on the scan results. After this scan, the high risk doctor will help us to determine whether or not to have an amnio.:shrug:
> 
> So, I will be having my scan on Tuesday, at exactly 13 weeks. I am looking forward to it, and in my heart I really believe Baby A is going to be fine.

I'm sorry that things are so stressful for you. :hugs:


----------



## momofone08

Gender Reveal Today!! So excited. :happydance:


----------



## hope4rainbow

momofone08 said:


> Gender Reveal Today!! So excited. :happydance:

Yay!!! Enjoy it!!!


----------



## wamommy

momofone08 said:


> Gender Reveal Today!! So excited. :happydance:

Ohh, good luck! I can't wait to hear the news. :)

Caitlen, I'm so sorry this whole thing is causing so much stress and worry. I hope you get some clear answers soon, and that your scan goes well next week. :hugs:

As for me, I'm exhausted! DS (8 months old) has the mother of all colds, and has been up the last 2 nights straight. Even if I weren't in the middle of pregnancy fatigue I'd be exhausted... but between no sleep, growing a bean, and 3 little ones (plus a teenage step daughter... I won't even get started on that :dohh:) I feel ready to drop!

I also still haven't told anyone I'm pregnant yet. I'm too worried about the wide-eyed "ohhhh, so soon! Umm...congrats?" Ugh.


----------



## momofone08

We have joined team :blue: :happydance:


----------



## SazzleR

Aw lovely news, Mumofone :) One of each is my idea of a perfect family :)


----------



## kksy9b

Congratulations momofone!!!


----------



## pinklizzy

Congratulations momofone!! How did you find out? xx


----------



## bookworm0901

Can't wait to hear reveal details!!


----------



## wamommy

Congrats on team blue!! :dance: :yipee:


----------



## mayb_baby

momofone08- Congrats on team :blue:


----------



## Amcolecchi

MOMO-CONGRATS!!!! I have an appt. today and I am hoping my midwife will at least tajke a guess but I won't find out for sure until 4 more weeks!!


----------



## caitlenc

Congrats, Momofone, that is so exciting!!


----------



## Wafflewaffle

Hello :wave: my due date has been changed to 29th April now! :shrug:


----------



## Reno

momofone08 said:


> We have joined team :blue: :happydance:

huge congrats!! :)


----------



## hope4rainbow

Yay, congratulations momofone!!!


----------



## wamommy

My whole family has a wicked cough and cold! Yikes! I'm watching my fever like a hawk. It's 102 that's dangerous, right?

how is everyone feeling? How is second tri treating you? Anyone feel the "glow" we're supposed to get? :haha:


----------



## Wafflewaffle

sorrrry im due 29th now, but I'm under 24th on the front page :blush:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Ummm I am not on the main page, can I please go on the 14th please! Thank you!! :)


----------



## momofone08

Amcolecchi said:


> Ummm I am not on the main page, can I please go on the 14th please! Thank you!! :)

I had you on the 18th for some reason. It's all updated to the 14th now. :thumbup:


----------



## momofone08

Wafflewaffle said:


> sorrrry im due 29th now, but I'm under 24th on the front page :blush:

Updated :thumbup:
Sorry about that. :dohh:


----------



## Wafflewaffle

That's ok no worries :) thankyou x


----------



## momofone08

wamommy said:


> My whole family has a wicked cough and cold! Yikes! I'm watching my fever like a hawk. It's 102 that's dangerous, right?
> 
> how is everyone feeling? How is second tri treating you? Anyone feel the "glow" we're supposed to get? :haha:

I'm sorry you are sick. I have been sick since last week. My kids caught it too, they are over it now and I have it worse than ever. Sounds like it has turned to bronchitis. I cough so hard I end up vomiting. 

Have you given your OB a call? 102 doesn't sound too good while pregnant. Hope it's nothing serious hun.


----------



## wamommy

Oh, I haven't hit 100 even yet, thank goodness! I'm prepared at 100 degrees to take a couple of Tylenol to bring it down. 

momofone I'm so sorry you're sick, too. :( It's no fun! I hope it passes soon.


----------



## darah

I am due April 3rd with baby #3!! :happydance:


----------



## RaeChay

momofone08 said:


> wamommy said:
> 
> 
> My whole family has a wicked cough and cold! Yikes! I'm watching my fever like a hawk. It's 102 that's dangerous, right?
> 
> how is everyone feeling? How is second tri treating you? Anyone feel the "glow" we're supposed to get? :haha:
> 
> I'm sorry you are sick. I have been sick since last week. My kids caught it too, they are over it now and I have it worse than ever. Sounds like it has turned to bronchitis. I cough so hard I end up vomiting.
> 
> Have you given your OB a call? 102 doesn't sound too good while pregnant. Hope it's nothing serious hun.Click to expand...

Ugh this was miserable, I had this too! I had to pull the car over on the way to work one morning because I was coughing so hard I threw up! Started to carry plastic bags in the car now, even though MS is basically gone. Lesson learned.


----------



## sun

Oh I'm late to the party but can I join you all? I'm due April 7! :thumbup: Not expecting to last until April though, as my previous kiddos were 35/36 weekers!


----------



## caitlenc

Hi Girls!

Sorry to hear that some of you are sick:nope: It's bad enough getting sick when you can take something, but being sick whilst pregnant is the worst.:hugs:

Well, I had my 13 week NT scan yesterday, and it was amazing! Baby looks perfect! We were originally going to stay team yellow, but they offered us a gender guess, and I let my husband decide. After all the trouble we've had with our vanishing twin, he decided he wanted to know, so we have an early gender guess that we are having a BOY!!:cloud9: We have to wait for the next scan to find out for sure, but the doctor said it was 75-80% sure it's a boy. We are super excited!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## kksy9b

Congratulations caitlec on the baby boy!! That would be wonderful for you to have one of each!


----------



## Amcolecchi

HAHAHA thanks! :)



momofone08 said:


> Amcolecchi said:
> 
> 
> Ummm I am not on the main page, can I please go on the 14th please! Thank you!! :)
> 
> I had you on the 18th for some reason. It's all updated to the 14th now. :thumbup:Click to expand...


----------



## momofone08

Darah and Sun- Welcome to the group! I have added you both to the front page. :)

Caitenc- Welcome to team :blue:! Congratulations! One of each will be awesome.


----------



## wamommy

Welcome to the new ladies! :wave:

Caitlen, how exciting about your little boy! Congrats :D I wasn't sure I'd know what to do with a boy after 2 girls, but I must say they are lovely! :yipee:


----------



## momofone08

You know you're pregnant when you want nothing more but to eat that raw meat Andrew Zimmern just ate on Bizzare Foods. These cravings are wacky this time. :wacko:


----------



## sun

momofone08 said:


> You know you're pregnant when you want nothing more but to eat that raw meat Andrew Zimmern just ate on Bizzare Foods. These cravings are wacky this time. :wacko:

ROFL! I just watched his episode from China last night and it made me sooo hungry! :rofl:


----------



## hope4rainbow

caitenc- Hooray!!! Congrats!!:thumbup:


----------



## bookworm0901

Where are all my other team :pink: ladies?!


----------



## Reno

congrats on team blue caitlenc!!


----------



## RaeChay

bookworm0901 said:


> Where are all my other team :pink: ladies?!

I'm surprised so many people know gender already! I'm due at the beginning of April and I wouldn't know til my 20 week appt, if I were planning to find out!


----------



## momofone08

RaeChay said:


> bookworm0901 said:
> 
> 
> Where are all my other team :pink: ladies?!
> 
> I'm surprised so many people know gender already! I'm due at the beginning of April and I wouldn't know til my 20 week appt, if I were planning to find out!Click to expand...

Normally I wouldn't know until 20 weeks either, but I paid for a private early gender scan at a 3d place.


----------



## caitlenc

RaeChay said:


> bookworm0901 said:
> 
> 
> Where are all my other team :pink: ladies?!
> 
> I'm surprised so many people know gender already! I'm due at the beginning of April and I wouldn't know til my 20 week appt, if I were planning to find out!Click to expand...

They definitely cautioned us that it was early and definitely not 100%, so I am not counting on anything. My next ultrasound is at 17 weeks 2 days, so hopefully they'll know for sure by then! We've only told our families so far, and cautioned them it might change. I had a dream last night that our boy turned out to be a girl!:dohh:


----------



## bookworm0901

Yeah I'm claiming team :pink: but I was also cautioned that they will tell me for sure at my anatomy appt in 2 weeks. Mine was a 'guess' and could very well change. I think the reason I've jumped on it though is because the same doctor told me my son was a boy at 12 weeks. 

@caitlenc- I had only girl dreams with my boy, even after I knew gender! Its supposed to be an old wives tale to dream about the opposite gender you are expecting.


----------



## bookworm0901

Posted too early so I edited it.


----------



## wamommy

We'll be staying team yellow, but I have a little niggling feeling that this one is another girl. :shrug: I was wrong with the other 3 though, so who knows!! lol


----------



## Amcolecchi

My midwife won't do one till 20 weeks...we had to beg her to do it at 19W4D!!!! But I kinda want to get a private one...but the hubby isn't to keen on paying $80 to do one next week lol


----------



## caitlenc

wamommy said:


> We'll be staying team yellow, but I have a little niggling feeling that this one is another girl. :shrug: I was wrong with the other 3 though, so who knows!! lol

A part of me is jealous, I loved the surprise with DD. But, my husband wanted to know, so I deferred to his wishes. It's exciting whenever you find out, I think! Besides, at this point it can still go either way, so I have another month of not knowing for sure!:shrug:


----------



## Workinonbaby2

Tuesday I'll be 17weeks :) I'm stickin' with the first dd for now until my gender scan in two weeks on Nov.8th!! I'm sooooo excited! I hope everyone's doing well!! Congrats on all the gender announcements!! I can't believe most of us are gettin' close to the half way mark already!! :thumbup::happydance: My question today has anyone felt any flutters yet? I'm 16+4 today and this week I've started to feel some little movements of course nothing strong but I know it's baby especially when I'm layin' down at night time. Yesterday afternoon I felt the baby move from one side to the other I wasn't sure at first unitl I felt "peanut" go to the other side. I was sittin' really still on the porch watchin' landen play and talk to a girlfriend of mine shannon. Landen is my almost 3year old his birthday is Monday! Yay! Sorry I haven't updated in a while but I've been trying to keep updated with everyone!! Hope all is well :kiss::happydance::thumbup::flower:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Question-How early did you ladies find out the gender? I know most times they can say girl in the beginning then it turns out to be a boy later! We are getting a private gender scan at 17w5d and I am just nervous it will be wrong. I go to my regular ob at 20 weeks..I was just wondering the chances!


----------



## kksy9b

Workinonbaby- I started feeling flutters at around 15 1/2 weeks and obvious stronger movements at 16+2. Now there is movement and kicks everyday, just no pattern that I can tell yet. Tuesday (at exactly 17 weeks) baby was doing acrobats all day long...hardly stopped moving..made momma happy :) Hopefully your kicks get stronger soon! And happy birthday to your DS! Do you have a party or anything planned for him?


----------



## Workinonbaby2

kksy9b said:


> Workinonbaby- I started feeling flutters at around 15 1/2 weeks and obvious stronger movements at 16+2. Now there is movement and kicks everyday, just no pattern that I can tell yet. Tuesday (at exactly 17 weeks) baby was doing acrobats all day long...hardly stopped moving..made momma happy :) Hopefully your kicks get stronger soon! And happy birthday to your DS! Do you have a party or anything planned for him?

Awww Yay!! I bet that does make momma happy :) That's the best part about pregnancy is the movement it's just amazing I'm soooo ready for the movements to get stronger. I started feeling a little bit last week but I wasn't sure this week I'm positive lol next week hopefully they'll be stronger :)... Yes next weekend we plan on having a little party for him he wants a monster truck birthday party lol what can I say he's a boy lol. So far we've done mickey mouse and cars. Now it's monster trucks.


----------



## Workinonbaby2

Amcolecchi said:


> Question-How early did you ladies find out the gender? I know most times they can say girl in the beginning then it turns out to be a boy later! We are getting a private gender scan at 17w5d and I am just nervous it will be wrong. I go to my regular ob at 20 weeks..I was just wondering the chances!

Most Ob's like doing Gender scans between 18-20weeks because they do the measurements and skeletal scan also, but by 17w5d you should be a ok to find out for sure. Some find out as early as 13w. Don't stress you're in the all clear I found out at 18w with my DS and it was 100%. :happydance: I'm excited for you!! What are you kinda hopin' for? I know either way I'm sure you'll be happy as long as he/she is healthy!


----------



## MissRhead

Hope everyone is well, I've been really sick for the last few weeks I'm finally starting to feel a little more normal. Any Halloween plans? X


----------



## momofone08

17 weeks 3 days! 

Share your second tri bumps ladies!!! :flower:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131026_094120.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## kksy9b

beautiful bump!! I still don't have one! Eventually I'll pop but for now I just look pudgy, lol


----------



## pinklizzy

Lovely bump ,momofone! I still just look fat lol! 
Baby is really active now and feeling movement every day which is reassuring. Last time I felt nothing until 20weeks.
I've been feeling really awful for the lat few days, just with a cold and a mild fever but not being able to take any cold and flu medication as well as being home alone with a nearly 3 yr old isn't helping me shake it off:-(


----------



## bookworm0901

Feeling some movement and its getting stronger. Last night I had one giant kick and I've been waiting for another ever since! Maybe some Halloween candy will get LO moving. ;)

I will do a bump pic too, I definitely have one.


----------



## wamommy

So cute, Momofone! I'll post a bump pic tomorrow... even though there's not much to see yet!

I think I've felt a flutter here and there, but definitely nothing for sure. It's still pretty early here. I'm expecting it soon though, and can't wait!


----------



## SazzleR

I still just look fat too :( I know people must look at me & think I've put weight on! The only person who has dared ask me if I'm pregnant who I haven't told is the canteen staff at work! :haha:

I've felt a few flutters but can't wait for the movement to get more frequent. Now that the sickness has stopped, I'm in a phase where I could forget I was pregnant iykwim. Not feeling rough anymore but no bump or movement really. Can't wait for a few weeks time when I'll have both! Was looking at my bump pics from Rex the other day & my 16 week one is a definite bump. Small but a bump. I don't know if the flabby skin on my belly from having Rex will hide that this time though :(

I've just added a 4head stick to my shopping order. I've had a headache for the past couple of days that isn't shifting so thought I'd give that a go.


----------



## Kins

Still no bump for me.


----------



## sunshine0421

Can I join?? EDD April 21st 2014. Baby #1


----------



## Lisa85

Last weeks bump!!! I love it :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







17 weeks bump.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Reno

15+6 bump!

https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o617/rebekahhunter141/20131023_094622-1_zps17c912a4.jpg


----------



## caitlenc

Love the bumps, Ladies!! 

I think I may have felt some flutters, but it's super early so hard to tell for sure. I'll be 14 weeks tomorrow.

I definitely have a bump, but it's all soft and flabby, and really just makes me look and feel fat:haha: But my almost 4 year old daughter definitely noticed. She says "Mommy, your tummy is getting bigger, does that mean the baby will be here soon?" I tried to explain that I will be getting MUCH bigger before the baby is ready to come out!:dohh:


----------



## caitlenc

Welcome, Sunshine!!


----------



## Amcolecchi

LOVE the bump pics! I am 16 weeks as of today and I have a tiny bump, I am taking pics tonight, I will upload it on here later! But I don't think I have felt anything. I feel things in my tummy but I can't tell if it's gas or baby kicking or what!! lol


----------



## momofone08

Welcome to the group sunshine. 

You look gorgeous ladies!!!


----------



## FarmersWife5

Hey ladies!! Sorry I haven't been around for awhile, really need to get better at this!! I see a lot of you know the gender!! How flippin exciting! I am just dying to know, but our OB wont do the gender scan until 20 weeks :( . So thinking Nov. 25th will probably be the day.

I saw some bump pics, so cute! I however.. have no bump :( just look chubby.. I am praying this bump comes in for at least Christmas! 

Welll.. I promise to be checking in more!!


----------



## Kins

happy 16 weeks amcole


----------



## bw9522

Welcome ladies and also lovely bump pics. 

I think I'm feeling flutters more esp at night. Can't wait for the big kicks to come esp for Damon who often kisses and hugs my belly when we r having cuddles. 

We went to look at tandems today to compare graco stadium duo and graco quatro tour duo. It prob will be the first one as the quatro was a bit on the small side for Damon although looked better of the 2. 
Anyone got the stadium duo?? Can you fit carrycot to rear seat?


----------



## Amcolecchi

Kins- thank you!!! How are you feeling?! You and I are so close in due dates! I am excited to see if anyone actually gives birth on their due dates!!!

Getting a private gender scan Nov.9th!!! SO excited!!!!


----------



## FarmersWife5

Amcolecchi said:


> Kins- thank you!!! How are you feeling?! You and I are so close in due dates! I am excited to see if anyone actually gives birth on their due dates!!!
> 
> Getting a private gender scan Nov.9th!!! SO excited!!!!

I read previous posts you made about getting a private scan. You must of convinced your DH? I have been going back and forth on getting one... The one at the clinic is for Nov. 25th.. seems forever away.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Farmer's wife- Yes haha I did!! It was only $50 so he was okay with it! We don't go to the regular OB till Nov. 21st and I thought that was too far away too!! Look into a private scan they aren't that much especially if you don't do a 3D one!!


----------



## FarmersWife5

Amcolecchi said:


> Farmer's wife- Yes haha I did!! It was only $50 so he was okay with it! We don't go to the regular OB till Nov. 21st and I thought that was too far away too!! Look into a private scan they aren't that much especially if you don't do a 3D one!!

$50 is a steal!! I don't blame you! I just looked and it says $110 for a 2D ultrasound.. and then it even goes up from there for 3D/4D.. :wacko: I think my DH will tell me for $110 I can just wait a few more weeks lol, dang it!


----------



## momofone08

Mine was $102 for an early 2D. DH thinks it was way too much, but it's our last so I didn't give him an option. lol. I can't wait to see your scans!


----------



## bookworm0901

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q575/Ashleigh_Smith8412/13BD3AF6-D21E-4A3A-8A90-024261D858BD-2988-000003BD8491B01B_zps9be9548d.jpg
Bump pic! I'm showing but I also had trouble losing weight after my son, I was about 15 lbs heavier before this pregnancy.


----------



## FarmersWife5

Bookworm, you are ADORABLE!! I am totally jealous! Love the bump


----------



## FarmersWife5

Have any of you ladies done any painting, or asked if it was okay? I am wanting to get started on the babys room.. All I am good for is the edges HAHA, DH does the rest. So it shouldn't be too bad.. Plan on asking at my appointment Monday, but curious if anyone has done any painting.


----------



## momofone08

FarmersWife5 said:


> Have any of you ladies done any painting, or asked if it was okay? I am wanting to get started on the babys room.. All I am good for is the edges HAHA, DH does the rest. So it shouldn't be too bad.. Plan on asking at my appointment Monday, but curious if anyone has done any painting.

With my last pregnancy I was told it was okay as long as the room was very well ventilated while painting.


----------



## wamommy

I painted with DD#1. THere are different kinds of indoor paint. Just make sure you ask for one of the more eco friendly ones, with less icky fumes. Here's a great link to which ones are best.

https://www.apartmenttherapy.com/10-best-nonvoc-lowtoxic-interi-51698

As momofone said, though, as long as it's well ventilated it should be fine! Now I want to paint something... :haha:


----------



## Lisa85

Ive been paint my hole house while pregnant. I get someone else to sand the walls and wash them down and i do the painting. I use water based paints and make sure i have windows and doors open and i have a break or stop if the fumes start to get strong.

From everything I've read its fine as long as its the right paint and you don't do the sanding yourself.


----------



## sunshine0421

bookworm your bump is adorable!!!!


----------



## FarmersWife5

Lisa85 said:


> Ive been paint my hole house while pregnant. I get someone else to sand the walls and wash them down and i do the painting. I use water based paints and make sure i have windows and doors open and i have a break or stop if the fumes start to get strong.
> 
> From everything I've read its fine as long as its the right paint and you don't do the sanding yourself.

Thank you! Our walls need no sanding so that's good :D


----------



## Kins

Thanks amcole. I'm good no real MS. Just dealing w/constant sinus congestion. I'm not finding out sex if baby but the anticipation is killing me haha!!!


As the other ladies said its safe to paint and clean bathroom etc as long as well ventilated.

It's bad that I can't tell if I have a bump or its my flabby stomach ugh lol I was about 20 lbs over weight prior to pregnancy all in my torso area


----------



## Amcolecchi

Kins- Aww I hope you feel better soon!! OMG I look fat too not a cute round belly at all!! But my friend said around 18-20 weeks I should round out!!! Let's hope!!


----------



## FarmersWife5

Im pretty excited. We officially have a matching crib and changing table set.. along with a rocker/ottoman! Such a big weight lifted off! That stuff is spendy! Have any of you other ladies made big purchases yet?


----------



## wamommy

FarmersWife5 said:


> Im pretty excited. We officially have a matching crib and changing table set.. along with a rocker/ottoman! Such a big weight lifted off! That stuff is spendy! Have any of you other ladies made big purchases yet?

Yay! :D Doesn't that feel good? DH didn't understand with DD#1 why I HAD to have the stroller, crib, etc ready to go months before the baby was here. I just didn't want the stress!

This time we have everything we need. I have to pull out the girls' clothes just in case, though... :haha: 

I went to take a belly pic today and thought better of it. I just feel so yucky! I will take one tomorrow, though... probably before a large breakfast. :haha:


----------



## momofone08

I just got the BEST news ever!!!! I am in Colorado and although VBAC's are definitely allowed here VBA2C are nearly unheard of. I have been told no to a VBA2C over and over and today I got a call from a Dr willing to let me have a VBA2C!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: He said as long as the baby is head down and both c-sections had incisions that are horizontal he will let me labor! I have never been this excited before!

I have to drive 2 hours to see him, but I don't care it is worth every single minute on the road!


----------



## wamommy

Congrats, momofone!!!! :yipee: What fantastic news!


----------



## momofone08

wamommy said:


> Congrats, momofone!!!! :yipee: What fantastic news!

Thank you so much hun. I was bullied into my last two c-sections and am happy I found someone willing to give me a chance. He even takes my insurance. It was meant to be. :cloud9:


----------



## bookworm0901

Great news! My sisters doctor tried to bully her into an unnecessary csec, he said at 5 feet tall she's too small to deliver vaginally. So even though her pregnancy was complication free, he tried to schedule a csec. Thankfully she fought him on it. 

I'm so glad you are getting to try it your way this time.


----------



## pinklizzy

That's great momofone! I'm worried that this baby will be breech too but I'm defo betel going to fight a c section again this time if s/he is the 'wrong' way up!


----------



## Kins

No big purchases for me yet the baby room is in shambles my husband was redoing it completely


----------



## Amcolecchi

Congrats momofone!!!! Yes, no major purchases yet. After Thanksgiving my husband is painting and underwater mural and then we have the baby shower in February! I think we will be buying the crib Nov/Dec time tho! My mom is helping us on it!


----------



## Reno

congrats momofone!! Do you mind me asking what happened at your first VBAC?

We haven't bought much for baby yet - just a new mattress for the co-sleeper crib when they had a 15% off sale! hehe!


----------



## momofone08

Reno said:


> congrats momofone!! Do you mind me asking what happened at your first VBAC?
> 
> We haven't bought much for baby yet - just a new mattress for the co-sleeper crib when they had a 15% off sale! hehe!

I went into labor at 39+6 and my Dr was out of town. His replacement was not pro vbac. At 3 cm I was told that if I didn't get the epidural and there was an emergency I would be knocked out fully and would miss the birth. So I agreed to the epi and that stalled my labor. My contractions stopped and I got stuck at 3. 14 hours into labor the Dr came in did a check and said my baby was too big and they needed to do a c-section. I asked him to break my water first to get things moving and he refused. It was an unnecessary c-section as she was only 8 lbs 12 oz.


----------



## Reno

momofone08 said:


> Reno said:
> 
> 
> congrats momofone!! Do you mind me asking what happened at your first VBAC?
> 
> We haven't bought much for baby yet - just a new mattress for the co-sleeper crib when they had a 15% off sale! hehe!
> 
> I went into labor at 39+6 and my Dr was out of town. His replacement was not pro vbac. At 3 cm I was told that if I didn't get the epidural and there was an emergency I would be knocked out fully and would miss the birth. So I agreed to the epi and that stalled my labor. My contractions stopped and I got stuck at 3. 14 hours into labor the Dr came in did a check and said my baby was too big and they needed to do a c-section. I asked him to break my water first to get things moving and he refused. It was an unnecessary c-section as she was only 8 lbs 12 oz.Click to expand...

gosh, how frustrating for you, and guessing it could have gone smoothly with a bit of faith on their part!! really hope you get your VBA2C!!! :happydance:


----------



## momofone08

Reno said:


> momofone08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reno said:
> 
> 
> congrats momofone!! Do you mind me asking what happened at your first VBAC?
> 
> We haven't bought much for baby yet - just a new mattress for the co-sleeper crib when they had a 15% off sale! hehe!
> 
> I went into labor at 39+6 and my Dr was out of town. His replacement was not pro vbac. At 3 cm I was told that if I didn't get the epidural and there was an emergency I would be knocked out fully and would miss the birth. So I agreed to the epi and that stalled my labor. My contractions stopped and I got stuck at 3. 14 hours into labor the Dr came in did a check and said my baby was too big and they needed to do a c-section. I asked him to break my water first to get things moving and he refused. It was an unnecessary c-section as she was only 8 lbs 12 oz.Click to expand...
> 
> gosh, how frustrating for you, and guessing it could have gone smoothly with a bit of faith on their part!! really hope you get your VBA2C!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks so much hun! :hugs:


----------



## SazzleR

Great news on being allowed a VBAC, mumofone :thumbup:

I had an antenatal check up today. All fine :) Heard baby's heart beat. Despite staying :yellow: my money is firmly on :blue: now. Heart beat was 140bpm. Just like DS's always was. The MW said not necessarily, baby could just be asleep but I think I'll have to prepare myself for being the mum of 2 boys! I'll be completely outnumbered!


----------



## momofone08

SazzleR said:


> Great news on being allowed a VBAC, mumofone :thumbup:
> 
> I had an antenatal check up today. All fine :) Heard baby's heart beat. Despite staying :yellow: my money is firmly on :blue: now. Heart beat was 140bpm. Just like DS's always was. The MW said not necessarily, baby could just be asleep but I think I'll have to prepare myself for being the mum of 2 boys! I'll be completely outnumbered!

My little man has a heart rate of 171. That's supposed to be a girl heart rate, but we clearly saw his manhood :haha:. Your LO could just be a really calm girl.


----------



## caitlenc

Hi ladies! So happy for you, Momofone, that is great news.

Well, I might be going crazy. I am 14+2, and I swear I have felt movement! I heard that you feel the baby earlier during second pregnancies, but I would think this is probably too early. Any of you ladies feel early movement?


----------



## wamommy

Caitlen, I'm about 14 weeks, and I think I've felt movement too! It's light and infrequent, but I'm pretty sure I'm feeling the baby. They say you feel it earlier with each child, and the placement of the placenta matters too. Last time I had an anterior placenta and didn't feel anything until 17-18 weeks, and even then it was light. This time the placenta is in the back, so they told me I'd feel much more this time!! :dance:


----------



## bookworm0901

My son had a heartrate of 179 at 12 weeks and 169 at 17 weeks- girl heart rate! So I don't really believe heart rate myths. :) 

I've been feeling very very infrequent movement for a long time now, and then suddenly over the past 2 days it started getting consistent. I had 2 day in a row of feeling lots of kicks throughout the day. Then today, I haven't felt a single freaking thing! :dohh: Frustrating for me because with my son I didn't feel a thing til almost 20 weeks, but it was consistent from the first kick onward.


----------



## kksy9b

I've been the same way with movements! Started feeling early movements a few weeks ago at 14 or 15 weeks. Then I had several days last week of LOTS of movements and kicks. Now it is just occassional ones with no pattern. Doesn't help I've been having to take benadryl for the last few days from a poison sumac outbreak :/


----------



## azure girl

Some days I get loads of kicks, or there are days like today where baby faces my back and I don't get many kicks. It's super frustrating as I just want to be sure the baby is OK! Had an appointment with my OB today, heart rate was 155, and the big 20 week (21 hahaha) ultrasound is November 20th! Here are some 18+5 bump pictures :)
 



Attached Files:







WP_000480.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 8









WP_000482.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Amcolecchi

Awww all you ladies look so cute!! I am 16 1/2 weeks and still no movement :( I am starting to get worried. Everyone else seems to be feeling movements around this time or earlier!!! Anyone start feeling movement later?


----------



## pinklizzy

Amcolecchi- I didn't feel any movement at all with my first baby until 20 weeks at least so try not to worry too much :hugs:


----------



## Workinonbaby2

Amcolecchi said:


> Awww all you ladies look so cute!! I am 16 1/2 weeks and still no movement :( I am starting to get worried. Everyone else seems to be feeling movements around this time or earlier!!! Anyone start feeling movement later?



With my DS I didn't feel anything till almost 20wks it's perfectly normal. With this being my second I've felt some movements this week and little ones here and there at night time if I was really still last week. I'll be 18wks on Tuesday. :) So I'm sure baby is just GREAT!! :happydance: No worries!! You'll know and it's by far the most exciting part of pregnancy to me!! <3


----------



## Amcolecchi

Aww thank you ladies!! That does make me feel better! I get a private ultrasound next Saturday too so I think seeing the baby will help!


----------



## wamommy

amcolecchi, ask the sonographer at your ultrasound if your placenta is in the back or front. My money is in the front! With my son I didn't feel anything until around 20 weeks, and he was #3!


----------



## bookworm0901

Mine was in the front with my son and I didn't feel movement til 20 weeks.


----------



## momofone08

I have an anterior placenta this time and haven't really felt anything. I felt a little flutter yesterday. Hoping they get stronger soon.


----------



## Amcolecchi

OOH thank you!! I will for sure do that!!!



wamommy said:


> amcolecchi, ask the sonographer at your ultrasound if your placenta is in the back or front. My money is in the front! With my son I didn't feel anything until around 20 weeks, and he was #3!


----------



## caitlenc

AmCol, I was 18+ weeks with my first pregnancy, and even then it was very infrequent. Definitely nothing to worry about!!


----------



## GlassPeony

Re:Early movement..

I wasn't expecting to feel movement for at least a few more weeks, since this is my first. That being said, last week I started to feel this tapping sensation and now I am positive it's the baby. It's pretty early for a first timer but the doctor says that whether you feel movement, etc depends on a lot of factors so not to worry if you feel it later. 

In other news, only a little over a week until our anatomy scan!! I'm so excited!


----------



## Reno

Let's all update!

*How far along?* 17+4
*Morning Sickness?* Well and truly gone! yay!
*How are you feeling/any ailments?* Just constantly tired!
*Next scan?* 20+5
*Team/Gender* Team Blue!
*Most recent baby purchase?* co-sleeper mattress
*Next baby purchse? * Newborn white vests and sleepsuits! Have so many clothes from DS1 and Nephew, but want to get a few new white things!
*Most excited about?* Feeling movements every day! 
*Most anxious about?* Tearing again! :/
*Anything else?* I need to pee. again.


----------



## Amcolecchi

*How far along?* 17 weeks exactly today! 
*Morning Sickness? * Nope, I am very lucky!
*How are you feeling/any ailments*? Umm not really, I had bad headaches in the first trimester but now I feel normal! 
*Next scan?* Saturday!!!
*Team/Gender* We are getting a private Scan this Saturday for the gender!!!
*Most recent baby purchase*? Breast pump
*Next baby purchse? *Since this is our first we have our baby shower so I wont be buying a whole lot till after the shower in Feb.! 
*Most excited about?* Feeling the baby kick/move for the first time. Hopefully soon! 
*Most anxious about? * Feeling the baby kick, I am impatient haha. And finding out the sex!
*Anything else?* I think I need to pee lol


----------



## mayb_baby

I linger between here and May Emeralds as acording to my dayes I'm due May 2nd, ultrasound dates 23rd April.

But here's my update:

*How far along?* 14+3 (my dates) 15+6 (ultrasound)
*Morning Sickness? * Never really had it just bad nausea which is gone :) 
*How are you feeling/any ailments?* Exhausted all the time but me and LO have a cold too
*Next scan?* 17th December (20+4 or 22 they will officially date me at this scan)
*Team/Gender:* Won't know until December so team :yellow: for now 
*Next baby purchse?*Havn't purchased anything but will start after December scan
*Most excited about?*Feeling movements and my scan 
*Most anxious about?* No HB being found or losing LO, I seem to have an awful irrational fear something will happen
*Anything else?* Can't wait to start enjoying my pregnancy


----------



## Jellysecret

*How far along?* roughly 17 weeks
*Morning Sickness? * Yep 1-2 a week but nausea all the time
*How are you feeling/any ailments*? Feeling really rough, headaches and tiredness mainly. Def my worse pregnancy!
*Next scan?* 29th November, ages away!!
*Team/Gender* I'm thinking girl but staying team yellow so will have to wait and see
*Most recent baby purchase*? Nothing yet, have a lot already.
*Next baby purchse? * need a new cot mattress but will get much nearer the time
*Most excited about?* Feeling better!! Surely I can't feel this bad all the time lol pretty sure once I get a bump and feel some movement it'll outweigh some of the negatives! 
*Most anxious about? * Coping with 2 little ones, and the actual birth ouch!!! Haha
*Anything else?* nope, just looking forward to April, time really seems to be going slow this pregnancy!


----------



## bookworm0901

How far along? 18 weeks on Thurs. 
Morning Sickness? It's finally gone! Praise The Lord! 
How are you feeling/any ailments? Getting some pretty bad headaches daily that last forever. 
Next scan? This Thursday! 
Team/Gender I was given a 12 week guess of girl by the ultrasound tech and doctor but I'll find out for sure on Thursday. 
Most recent baby purchase? None, have a ton of boy stuff and waiting on gender to see if I need girl stuff. 
Next baby purchse? Hopefully a few little outfits when I find out gender. 
Most excited about? My ultrasound and consistent movement. It's getting stronger! LO kicked all day yesterday! 
Most anxious about? Coping with 2 little ones, and an irrational fear of losing the baby. After my mc I'm feeling very timid and nervous about the pregnancy. 
Anything else? I have some worries about preparing my DS's room as a 'big boy' and moving his furniture for the baby. He's still in a crib. There are some transitions needing to happen before LO 2 is here. We are also closing on a house on Friday. So much going on.


----------



## azure girl

*How far along?* 19+2
*Morning Sickness?* Nope. Never had any :haha:
*How are you feeling/any ailments?* Just really tired!
*Next scan?* November 20th when I will be 21+4
*Team/Gender* Still waiting, but I felt girl earlier in the pregnancy.
*Most recent baby purchase?* None! I want to have a gender first since gender neutral is hard to find!
*Next baby purchase?* Probably a gender appropriate outfit :)
*Most excited about?* Interacting with baby
*Most anxious about?* Birth/labor, I'm not much for unknown variables.


----------



## momofone08

*How far along?* 18+5
*Morning Sickness? * Nope. None this time, just a little food aversion
*How are you feeling/any ailments?* I'm feeling pretty good. Getting some braxton hicks. 
*Next scan?* Nov 12th for anomaly scan
*Team/Gender* Team blue :blue: 
*Most recent baby purchase? * a few outfits
*Next baby purchase?* bed set
*Most excited about? * getting to hold my little one
*Most anxious about? * attempting my vba2c
*Anything else? * 7 days until my 20 week scan! Excited to see my little man again!


----------



## FarmersWife5

How far along? 17+4 (sig off a day)
Morning Sickness? Yes, its been awful!
How are you feeling/any ailments? No.
Next scan? Nov 25th!! FINALLY
Team/Gender: TBD on Nov.25th!
Most recent baby purchase? Changing table & Rocker/Ottoman
Next baby purchase? Not sure yet.
Most excited about? Finding out if we get a baby girl or baby boy!
Most anxious about? Same ^^
Anything else? So thankful for this amazing blessing!


----------



## wamommy

* How far along?* 14+5
*Morning Sickness? *Not anymore, thank goodness. It was rough.
*How are you feeling/any ailments? *I get headaches, and am totally fatigued! I blame 3 other kids to chase after... :wacko:
*Next scan?* My one and only will be December 4th!
*Team/Gender* Team Yellow all the way!!
*Most recent baby purchase?* Nothing yet. :blush: We have almost everything we could ever need from the other 3.
*Next baby purchase?* I think we'll get a new car seat, since ours just hit the expiration date.
*Most excited about?* Making sure LO is healthy at the scan in December.
*Most anxious about? * The baby's health.
*Anything else?* Am I the only one who hasn't gained any weight yet? I'm utterly confused, since I gained easily (and quickly!) with the other 3. I'm actually still down about 5 pounds from pre-preg weight due to the serious rough patch between 5 and 10 weeks. :sick:


----------



## kksy9b

wamommy: i haven't gained any either! I lost some at the beginning and I still haven't gotten back to my pre-pregnancy. I was 20 lbs overweight going in so I am definitely not complaining!

*How far along?* 18+6
*Morning Sickness?* Thank goodness it went away around 10 or 11 weeks!
*How are you feeling/any ailments?* I am feeling wonderful! I'm in a good in between time- first trimester issues are done but I'm not swollen or uncomfortable or anything yet. 
*Next scan?* In one week- November 11th!
*Team/Gender * I think girl, DH thinks boy... we'll find out on the 11th!
*Most recent baby purchase?* I've been holding off. I did spend $20 for raffle tickets for an event at work... and i won a basket full of baby stuff! Boppy, diapers, wipes, receiving blankets, burp cloths, etc...
*Next baby purchase?* Hmm.. not sure. Will probably hold off until after my showers in January and February.
*Most excited about? * Finding out the gender in a week and kicks to be strong enough that my husband can feel!
*Most anxious about?* Baby's health- DH has genetic heart condition that baby will be tested for at birth.
*Anything else?* Everything is going so quickly! I can't believe I'm almost halfway done and that much closer to meeting my little one!


----------



## Jellysecret

wamommy said:


> Am I the only one who hasn't gained any weight yet? I'm utterly confused, since I gained easily (and quickly!) with the other 3. I'm actually still down about 5 pounds from pre-preg weight due to the serious rough patch between 5 and 10 weeks. :sick:

I'm still yet to gain any weight, the thought of food just makes me feel sick. I usually love food so finding this really hard. I gained over 3 stone with the last one so hopefully won't be anywhere near that this time.


----------



## Workinonbaby2

*How far along?* 18 weeks today!! 
*Morning Sickness?* Just a little between 10-12wks other that nope.
*How are you feeling/any ailments?* I've been feeling pretty good besides minor headaches here and there and fatigue I guess that comes with chasing after a 3 year old too lol
*Next scan?* Friday Nov. 8!! 3days to go!
*Team/Gender* NOV.8th we will know! 
*Most recent baby purchase?* Diapers!! lol
*Next baby purchase?* car seat w/ stroller clothes and bed set
*Most excited about?* at the moment finding out what we're having :) 
*Most anxious about?* for the kicks to get stronger 
*Anything else?* I'm excited all around I'm ready to find out what we're having. Ready to start buying some things other than diapers lol. I'm mostly ready for april to roll around we're ready to meet the new little one!!


----------



## Nats21

Havent been on this thread in a while! Heres my update - 

*How far along?* 17+6
*Morning Sickness?* Went at 14 weeks thankfully!
*How are you feeling/any ailments?* Feel quite good at the min, trying to get lots done while I feel good!
*Next scan?* 20th november so i'll be 20 weeks exactly
*Team/Gender* Not sure yet!
*Most recent baby purchase?* Pram! Went with the graco evo which I loved and as a bonus it was in the sale at mothercare
*Next baby purchse? * Probably clothes when we know gender
*Most excited about?* Feeling movements now pretty much every otherday which is lovely
*Most anxious about?* Callum had to go to neo natal for a few days due to low blood sugar and low temp, I'm a bit worried about it happening again
*Anything else?* Can't wait for my 20 week scan, 15 more days to go! Xx


----------



## bookworm0901

I've gained 2 lbs, which I've been so so excited about! I gained a TON with my son and didn't lose a lot of it so I started out heavier this pregnancy so I'm trying to keep off as much weight as I can.


----------



## caitlenc

*How far along?* 15 weeks today!:happydance:
*Morning Sickness?* Thankfully, not anymore! I never actually threw up, but I felt like I was going to every day, all day, up until 11 weeks!
*How are you feeling/any ailments?* I feel great, other than getting tired pretty easily.:sleep:
*Next scan?* November 21st, I'll be 17+2, hoping for an accurate gender read!
*Team/Gender* Doctor gave an early guess of boy, we'll hopefully see for sure on the 21st! :shrug:
*Most recent baby purchase?* None yet!
*Next baby purchase?* Probably a gender specific outfit, after our scan
*Most excited about?* Finding out if baby looks healthy, and confirming gender. Also feeling consistent, strong movements 
*Most anxious about?* Just that the baby comes out healthy, and full term! I'm also a little concerned about how my 4 year old will adjust to the baby.
*Anything else?* I don't want to wish this pregnancy away, but I am looking forward to being a bit further along. I love the late second trimester, when you're not too big and uncomfortable, but you have a good sized bump and can feel the baby move regularly.:thumbup:


----------



## brenn09

*How far along?* 18+4
*Morning Sickness?* Completely gone for about 10 days or so! It was very severe until 10 weeks, then only when hungry until about 16 weeks! 
*How are you feeling/any ailments?* TIRED! Mild hip pain- sometimes my hip will just give out when I stand up! :dohh: Doesn't hurt very much, though!
*Next scan?* Nov 11th- 6 days :happydance:
*Team/Sex:* Unknown- will find out on Monday! 
*Most recent baby purchase?* Diapers! Stocking up on various sizes and brands!
*Next baby purchase?* Decor for nursery, some minor purchases but not much until after the baby shower in early Feb!
*Most excited about?* Finding out the sex, but equally as excited about all the movement I've been feeling the last three days or so! Only minor, periodic movement until this weekend! 
*Most anxious about?* Hoping the baby is healthy!
*Anything else? * I can't wait until OH feels the baby move for the first time!


----------



## MonyMony

Could I be added? :flower: Due April 30th with baby #3, team yellow.


*How far along?* 14 + 6
*Morning Sickness?* About the worst it's ever been (since week 6), blech.
*How are you feeling/any ailments?* Migraines and constipation
*Next scan?* Day before Thanksgiving
*Team/Gender* Team Yellow, if I can last!
*Most recent baby purchase?* Baby stroller--great deal on a gently used Bugaboo
*Next baby purchse?* New carseat. Otherwise, not much. Many friends have volunteered to pass on their baby gear, and we have furniture from previous kids.
*Most excited about? *Feeling better. 
*Most anxious about?* Getting back to work (currently on medical leave)
*Anything else?* Could I get a good night's sleep please?


----------



## azure girl

Welcome MonyMony! I hear you on the sleep thing! I have pillows everywhere to get comfortable. And, of course, baby kicks the pillow under my belly until I change position. I just want to fall asleep without getting told off by the little one, it's distracting. :)


----------



## pinklizzy

How far along? 19+5
Morning Sickness? Until about 16 weeks but gone now.
How are you feeling/any ailments? Headaches and exhaustion and just getting over tonsillitis and being bitten by a feral cat-not fun without ibuprofen!
Next scan? Friday Nov 8th
Team/Gender Team Yellow
Most recent baby purchase? Building a stash of cloth nappies!
Next baby purchse? Not sure! We have lots of neutral things from DD-pram, bouncer,clothes etc.
Most excited about? OH and my little one being able to feel baby move :cloud9:
Most anxious about? Scan on Friday and having to have a GTT.
Anything else? Would love a full night of sleep, and maybe even a whole weekend!!


----------



## bookworm0901

I hear you all on sleep....my DS still has a night feed! :wacko: but he skipped it last night (yes!!) which is rare and I woke up feeling wonderful. :)

The headaches.....what the hell!!! I didn't have these with my son, maybe on a rare occasion. These are daily, I wake with them, go to sleep with them, they suck. :(


----------



## GlassPeony

*How far along? *17+3

*Morning Sickness?* Pretty much all gone, thank goodness!

*How are you feeling/any ailments?* Tired a lot and my back pain has been getting worse and worse. At my next doctor appointment I'm going to be asking for a note to bring to work.. they have me working 8 hour shifts, lifting and bending and such, and if it doesn't let up/they don't let me work at the cash register with a stool so I can sit, I'm seriously considering starting my leave on December 1st. I'm just worried the pain in my back and stress from it is going to effect the baby. 

*Next scan?* Next Tuesday at 18+2 is our anatomy scan! I am SO EXCITED and hoping the baby shows the goods so we find out the gender, haha! 

*Team/Gender:* Not yet but hopefully in 6 days!

*Most recent baby purchase?* Stuff to make the baby's mobile (which is almost done now as of today) and the track lighting/dimmer we installed in the nursery.

*Next baby purchase?* On Saturday we're purchasing the crib and the crib mattress, as well as the shelves for the book collection. After that we need the rocker and ottoman and then the little details.

*Most excited about?* Finding out the gender soon and being able to start calling the baby by their name!

*Most anxious about?* Just general anxiety that the baby is okay and the pregnancy is going ok. I started out a little overweight so I think it's ok, but I haven't gained any weight at all yet.

*Anything else?* I am starting to show but I hope my belly rounds out a little more in the coming couple weeks.


----------



## SazzleR

*How far along? * 16+1

*Morning Sickness?* All gone :) A few food aversions are hanging around though :(

*How are you feeling/any ailments?* Bad headaches over the past couple of weeks & I'm exhausted. But running around after a 2.5 yr old doesn't help! I'm already needing to sleep surrounded by pillows as well :(

*Next scan?* 2nd December. Advent can't come quick enough!

*Team/Gender:* :yellow:

*Most recent baby purchase?* I feel bad, but we just don't need anything. We kept everything from DS. I won't buy clothes until baby is here so I can but pink or blue! 

*Next baby purchase?* I reeeaaaallly want a nursing chair this time. I'm working in DH :haha:

*Most excited about?* Feeling daily movement :)

*Most anxious about?* Failing my GD test & not being allowed a home birth :(

*Anything else?* This pregnancy is flying by compared to DS's :thumbup:


----------



## RosyGray

_How far along?_ 17 weeks + 2 days
_Morning Sickness?_ Thankfully not so much anymore!
_How are you feeling/any ailments?_ Killer migraines, and round ligament pain if I make any movement faster than a slow crawl.
_Next scan?_ Probably 3 - 4 weeks from now.
_Team/Gender:_ Team yellow hopefully... I may cave though and find out early if I keep seeing such cute boy clothes in the stores for once.
_Most recent baby purchase?_ A baby boy vest. Oh god, its so adorable it hurts. :') (Instagram pic for the curious.)
_Next baby purchase?_ Thankfully I kept most everything from my firstborn (_cough_- hoarder) so we really don't need much. So next big purchase will most likely be paint tarps... lots of paint tarps... you'll soon see why...
_Most excited about?_ OH getting to feel the rolls and kicks from the outside soon! I know I'll regret that once the baby starts really beating up my organs though. 
_Most anxious about?_ Having my homebirth (yay!!) in a rented house with ALL CARPETING. (eep!) D: And even the bathroom is the original hardwood... anyone have any old paint tarps up for grabs? haha
_Anything else?_ I almost wish this pregnancy would slow down. We really only want two children so this is very likely my last pregnancy. I can't believe it's nearly half over already. :'c


----------



## sunshine0421

Hi all!!! I had an OB appt. today and she asked if I wanted to get a scan to see if we could possibly tell the gender....well I'm pretty sure that it is a ..... BOY!!!! I am so beyond excited. My Dr. said she was almost 100% positive. I have an anatomy scan on 12/2. I really wanted my first to be a boy and it is!!!! My boyfriend is so exicted too. It's a wonderful day!!


*How far along?* 16+4

*Morning Sickness?* Never really had to much but still get a little nauseous every now and then.

*How are you feeling/any ailments?* I have been having migraines. I got some medication prescribed but am a little hesitant. Taking a warm bath/shower seems to help a little bit, but wish they would go away!!

*Next scan?* Monday 12/2

*Team/Gender:* Pretty positive team Blue/Baby Boy!!!!

*Most recent baby purchase?* I am slacking I honestly have not bought a single thing yet. I have been given some hand me downs. Swing and baby bath!! I have great friends!!

*Next baby purchase?* Probably going to buy a co sleeper here in the next few weeks. I can't wait to shop on cyber monday!!

*Most excited about?* Feelin my little man move!! I have been so anxious. Sometimes I wonder if what I'm feeling is baby or gas lol

*Most anxious about?* Figuring out a name. My honey and I have gone round and round with names (especially boy names) but I know that we will come up with one and I can't wait. I am also anxious for delivery. I am going all natural with a water birth. 

*Anything else? * People at work are starting to notice my bump. I was a little overweight when I got pregnant so I really just look like I have been eating too many sweets (which I have lol) but I am so excited to share the news with my co-workers!!


----------



## momofone08

sunshine0421 said:


> Hi all!!! I had an OB appt. today and she asked if I wanted to get a scan to see if we could possibly tell the gender....well I'm pretty sure that it is a ..... BOY!!!! I am so beyond excited. My Dr. said she was almost 100% positive. I have an anatomy scan on 12/2. I really wanted my first to be a boy and it is!!!! My boyfriend is so exicted too. It's a wonderful day!!
> 
> 
> *How far along?* 16+4
> 
> *Morning Sickness?* Never really had to much but still get a little nauseous every now and then.
> 
> *How are you feeling/any ailments?* I have been having migraines. I got some medication prescribed but am a little hesitant. Taking a warm bath/shower seems to help a little bit, but wish they would go away!!
> 
> *Next scan?* Monday 12/2
> 
> *Team/Gender:* Pretty positive team Blue/Baby Boy!!!!
> 
> *Most recent baby purchase?* I am slacking I honestly have not bought a single thing yet. I have been given some hand me downs. Swing and baby bath!! I have great friends!!
> 
> *Next baby purchase?* Probably going to buy a co sleeper here in the next few weeks. I can't wait to shop on cyber monday!!
> 
> *Most excited about?* Feelin my little man move!! I have been so anxious. Sometimes I wonder if what I'm feeling is baby or gas lol
> 
> *Most anxious about?* Figuring out a name. My honey and I have gone round and round with names (especially boy names) but I know that we will come up with one and I can't wait. I am also anxious for delivery. I am going all natural with a water birth.
> 
> *Anything else? * People at work are starting to notice my bump. I was a little overweight when I got pregnant so I really just look like I have been eating too many sweets (which I have lol) but I am so excited to share the news with my co-workers!!

WELCOME TO TEAM :blue: !!! :happydance: So many boy mommy's in April.


----------



## momofone08

monymony said:


> could i be added? :flower: Due april 30th with baby #3, team yellow.
> 
> 
> *how far along?* 14 + 6
> *morning sickness?* about the worst it's ever been (since week 6), blech.
> *how are you feeling/any ailments?* migraines and constipation
> *next scan?* day before thanksgiving
> *team/gender* team yellow, if i can last!
> *most recent baby purchase?* baby stroller--great deal on a gently used bugaboo
> *next baby purchse?* new carseat. Otherwise, not much. Many friends have volunteered to pass on their baby gear, and we have furniture from previous kids.
> *most excited about? *feeling better.
> *most anxious about?* getting back to work (currently on medical leave)
> *anything else?* could i get a good night's sleep please?

welcome!


----------



## Aurora_xox

Can I join? I'm due April 21st!

How far along? 16+2

Morning Sickness? All gone now, thank goodness! Still don't really have much of an appetite but I'm always hungry! 

How are you feeling/any ailments? Exhausted all the time, and round ligament pain, which stops me in my tracks a lot.

Next scan? December 2nd! Can't wait!

Team/Gender: 

Most recent baby purchase? Nothing, unless you count what I've bought for my DD. We still have loads left from her. Waiting until I find out if it's a boy or a girl so I can buy some cute new clothes. 

Next baby purchase? Probably a different baby carrier. I love my moby wrap but I imagine it will be a bit fiddly trying to get a newborn into it, whilst wrangling my toddler. 

Most excited about? Feeling my baby move!

Most anxious about? Delivery, I hope it goes a lot smoother compared to DD's 

Anything else? I can't believe I'm almost half way done!


----------



## MonyMony

Congrats on the little boy, sunshine! :happydance:

Sorry to hear about all the headaches/migraines out there...Tylenol sure doesn't cut it. :nope:


----------



## azure girl

Welcome Aurora! :)


----------



## sunshine0421

MonyMony said:


> Congrats on the little boy, sunshine! :happydance:
> 
> Sorry to hear about all the headaches/migraines out there...Tylenol sure doesn't cut it. :nope:

Thank you!! My Dr. prescribed me fiorecet for the headache today. I am a pharmacy tech. so I know it is ok to take, but still nervous about taking meds while im pregnant. But if I'm as miserable as I was last night I will be taking them!!


----------



## Xstwx

Evening Ladies, I was wondering if I could join? I am due April 10th with my first baby, I will be a single mom as the farther has decided he wants nothing to do with us. I find out the sex next Wednesday and I'm really hoping for a boy. 

Hope everyone is well! 
Sophie x


----------



## wamommy

Welcome to all of the new ladies!! :wave: 

Congrats on team :blue: Sunshine!


----------



## azure girl

Welcome Sophie, it's a shame he doesn't want to meet his little one, but perhaps it is better in the long run. Single moms are some of the strongest women I know :hugs: are you feeling any strong boy vibes? :)


----------



## Xstwx

Not really I think it's more wishful thinking to be honest I have always wanted a boy first plus I just feel a boy would have an easier time accepting that there dad isn't around than a girl would.


----------



## MonyMony

sunshine0421 said:


> MonyMony said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on the little boy, sunshine! :happydance:
> 
> Sorry to hear about all the headaches/migraines out there...Tylenol sure doesn't cut it. :nope:
> 
> Thank you!! My Dr. prescribed me fiorecet for the headache today. I am a pharmacy tech. so I know it is ok to take, but still nervous about taking meds while im pregnant. But if I'm as miserable as I was last night I will be taking them!!Click to expand...

Yes, I did have a prescription for that and it actually helped. There are just two problems with it--it can really knock you out, so don't have anything other than a nap planned if you take it. It isn't for long-term every day use, which I eventually slipped into. So then I had pretty bad rebound headaches because of it. But it should be okay every once in a while.


----------



## sunshine0421

MonyMony said:


> sunshine0421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MonyMony said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on the little boy, sunshine! :happydance:
> 
> Sorry to hear about all the headaches/migraines out there...Tylenol sure doesn't cut it. :nope:
> 
> Thank you!! My Dr. prescribed me fiorecet for the headache today. I am a pharmacy tech. so I know it is ok to take, but still nervous about taking meds while im pregnant. But if I'm as miserable as I was last night I will be taking them!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I did have a prescription for that and it actually helped. There are just two problems with it--it can really knock you out, so don't have anything other than a nap planned if you take it. It isn't for long-term every day use, which I eventually slipped into. So then I had pretty bad rebound headaches because of it. But it should be okay every once in a while.Click to expand...

Ya I think I am just going to save it for nightime if I can't sleep....everyone I have talked to said it knocks them out... I am still pretty tired as it is so the last thing i need to do is fall asleep at work hahaha


----------



## kksy9b

sunshine0421 said:


> Hi all!!! I had an OB appt. today and she asked if I wanted to get a scan to see if we could possibly tell the gender....well I'm pretty sure that it is a ..... BOY!!!! I am so beyond excited. My Dr. said she was almost 100% positive. I have an anatomy scan on 12/2. I really wanted my first to be a boy and it is!!!! My boyfriend is so exicted too. It's a wonderful day!!

Congratulations on Team Blue!!


----------



## Workinonbaby2

I'm sooo happy to see all these gender scans and dates and outcomes!! It's so exciting I feel like it was just yesterday we were all just joining the group!! AFM... Our scan is tomorrow and I've been feeling the baby move a lot more lately. I'm super super excited!! Friday at 3:30 can't come fast enough :)


----------



## momofone08

Welcome to all the new ladies!! I have added you all to the front. We have officially hit 90 April mommy's :happydance: 

I can't believe I'm 19 weeks. I get to see our little man at the 20 week ultrasound on Tuesday! I can't wait to see his little face again. I hope you are all feeling well!


----------



## bookworm0901

My official anatomy/gender scan is today at 3 PM! It's 10:30 am for me right now ugghhh...


----------



## momofone08

bookworm0901 said:


> My official anatomy/gender scan is today at 3 PM! It's 10:30 am for me right now ugghhh...

YAY! Good luck. Let us see pictures of that beautiful baby.


----------



## kksy9b

Workinonbaby2 said:


> I'm sooo happy to see all these gender scans and dates and outcomes!! It's so exciting I feel like it was just yesterday we were all just joining the group!! AFM... Our scan is tomorrow and I've been feeling the baby move a lot more lately. I'm super super excited!! Friday at 3:30 can't come fast enough :)

It does seem like we just joined and now we're coming up on the halfway mark! Good luck with your appointment!!


----------



## Workinonbaby2

kksy9b said:


> Workinonbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> I'm sooo happy to see all these gender scans and dates and outcomes!! It's so exciting I feel like it was just yesterday we were all just joining the group!! AFM... Our scan is tomorrow and I've been feeling the baby move a lot more lately. I'm super super excited!! Friday at 3:30 can't come fast enough :)
> 
> It does seem like we just joined and now we're coming up on the halfway mark! Good luck with your appointment!!Click to expand...

thank you ma'am!! We are absolutely sooooo excited right now!! Time defintely flies by us.. My boss is 28weeks and she had her 4d ultra sound scan of her little girl!! OMG it was so amazing just lookin' at it all I'm super happy for her... I got back to my office and pulled my DS's 4d pics and just remember how exciting all of it is :) He's 3 now so it goes by quick... How is everything goin for you so far? How's baby?


----------



## bookworm0901

I'm in the waiting room for my ultrasound! Appt at 3 and it's 3:29! Ugh I'm ready!!


----------



## kksy9b

Workinonbaby2 said:


> kksy9b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Workinonbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> I'm sooo happy to see all these gender scans and dates and outcomes!! It's so exciting I feel like it was just yesterday we were all just joining the group!! AFM... Our scan is tomorrow and I've been feeling the baby move a lot more lately. I'm super super excited!! Friday at 3:30 can't come fast enough :)
> 
> It does seem like we just joined and now we're coming up on the halfway mark! Good luck with your appointment!!Click to expand...
> 
> thank you ma'am!! We are absolutely sooooo excited right now!! Time defintely flies by us.. My boss is 28weeks and she had her 4d ultra sound scan of her little girl!! OMG it was so amazing just lookin' at it all I'm super happy for her... I got back to my office and pulled my DS's 4d pics and just remember how exciting all of it is :) He's 3 now so it goes by quick... How is everything goin for you so far? How's baby?Click to expand...

They do grow up quick! I have 6 nieces and nephews and the oldest one turns 13 next month...it really seems like just last week I was holding her in the hospital and now she's a teenager! 

Hopefully your little one cooperates tomorrow! You will definitely have to post pictures. Are you getting the 4d done tomorrow or wait until later on?

I'm doing well..thanks for asking! We have our gender scan Monday morning so like you, just anxious for it to be here! I also finally look slightly pregnant and not just chubby so happy about that too :)


----------



## wamommy

Bookworm, can't wait to hear about your scan!

kksy9b and workinonbaby, good luck at your scans coming up! 

I took a couple "bump" shots and finally have the nerve to share them. :blush: I was much larger at this stage with DS, so idk what's up? I just look like I've had too many doughnuts... lol.

*First pic was 10 weeks, second was this morning at 15+1!*
 



Attached Files:







10weeksa (Small).jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 4









15+1Baby4.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## azure girl

bookworm0901 said:


> I'm in the waiting room for my ultrasound! Appt at 3 and it's 3:29! Ugh I'm ready!!

Holy cow! I'd be climbing the walls :haha: but, then again, my doctor wants a full bladder and I think an extra half hour would make me absolutely NEED to pee before the scan! I hope all went well :)


----------



## momofone08

bookworm0901 said:


> I'm in the waiting room for my ultrasound! Appt at 3 and it's 3:29! Ugh I'm ready!!

How did it go?


----------



## Kins

hi welcome all new ladies.
sunshine I took fiorcet before pregnancy and my OB said its okay to take if a migraine strikes.


How far along? 17 + 1 Due April 16

Morning Sickness? 1st trimester I had some random nausea but never vomiting.

How are you feeling/any ailments? lets see, irregular bowel movements(tmi), heart burn, I had a lot of migraines in first trimester and just one so far this trimestr. Recently I have been waking up in the mornings with bad stomach pains....scares me.

Next scan? Anatomy scan is Monday 12/2

Team/Gender: Team Yellow not gonna find out

Most recent baby purchase? Haven't bought anything for baby yet, I think I want to wait a bit longer. 

Next baby purchase? who knows

Most excited about? Anatomy scan too baby again and to start feeling baby move so then maybe I wouldn't be so nervous

Most anxious about? the health of baby, I had a previous miscarriage and it just haunts me. Also im scared of the actual birth!!! ahhhhhhhh 

Anything else? People keep asking how im feeling..is it bad its kind of annoying me?


----------



## bookworm0901

Hey ladies!! I would have updated sooner but I had so much to say and no time for a long post! First off- we are having a *girl*! So excited!! They couldn't get very good pictures of what they needed (and the doctor said "your baby is a pain" lol!! Maybe a bit unprofessional but it made me laugh) but they spent a long time looking and then left and the doctor didn't come in for a long time....I've been to him 3 times before this- this was my 4th time- and he's never taken a long time to come in after the tech. So I was worried. Then the tech came back in and said 'I just need one more picture' and took the fastest pic ever that didn't even look like baby. 

Long story short, they thought I had placenta previa (which was the pic she came back in for) but it turns out my cervix was contracting and pushing the placenta around. So it wasn't previa, that was good news. Bad news is that the baby had a bright white spot on her heart. So the spot increases my chances of her having chromosomal problems but it's very very unlikely since everything else looked fine- all the bloodwork and scans showed that she looked normal except for the spot. The doctor said there is a 99% chance of her being fine but I'm still worried. But I'm not freaking out. 

They said that 8/100 normal births have the spot, called a ecogenic cardiac focus, and 14/100 abnormal births have it. So it's rare in both accounts but slightly more common in births with chromosomal abnormalities. 

It put a slight damper on the ultrasound, but I don't feel like anything is wrong. I am a bit worried but I think that's natural. I'm excited to go shopping for girl stuff! :)


----------



## momofone08

bookworm0901 said:


> Hey ladies!! I would have updated sooner but I had so much to say and no time for a long post! First off- we are having a *girl*! So excited!! They couldn't get very good pictures of what they needed (and the doctor said "your baby is a pain" lol!! Maybe a bit unprofessional but it made me laugh) but they spent a long time looking and then left and the doctor didn't come in for a long time....I've been to him 3 times before this- this was my 4th time- and he's never taken a long time to come in after the tech. So I was worried. Then the tech came back in and said 'I just need one more picture' and took the fastest pic ever that didn't even look like baby.
> 
> Long story short, they thought I had placenta previa (which was the pic she came back in for) but it turns out my cervix was contracting and pushing the placenta around. So it wasn't previa, that was good news. Bad news is that the baby had a bright white spot on her heart. So the spot increases my chances of her having chromosomal problems but it's very very unlikely since everything else looked fine- all the bloodwork and scans showed that she looked normal except for the spot. The doctor said there is a 99% chance of her being fine but I'm still worried. But I'm not freaking out.
> 
> They said that 8/100 normal births have the spot, called a ecogenic cardiac focus, and 14/100 abnormal births have it. So it's rare in both accounts but slightly more common in births with chromosomal abnormalities.
> 
> It put a slight damper on the ultrasound, but I don't feel like anything is wrong. I am a bit worried but I think that's natural. I'm excited to go shopping for girl stuff! :)


First off CONGRATULATIONS on your little :pink: :happydance:

I was born with a spot on my heart and I am a perfectly healthy 24 year old and never had problems as a child. I hope that helps ease your mind a little, although I know as a mommy that will be hard. I am sure your little beauty is perfect! :hugs:


----------



## bookworm0901

thanks momofone!! Usually googling is BAD but I've been doing it a little bit (with full intentions on stopping if anything upsets me) and honestly it all seems really positive. I haven't seen a single case where if the heart spot is the only soft marker, the baby has a chromosomal problem. Who would have thought, google has helped me feel better?! :haha:


----------



## wamommy

Congrats on team :pink: bookworm!! How exciting!!


----------



## kksy9b

congratulations bookworm on the baby girl!! Have you started thinking of names yet?


----------



## bookworm0901

I'm pretty sure we have a name! My DH picked it and since I picked our sons name (even though he liked it!!) it meant a lot to him to have more say this time. So I'm pretty sure we are going with Charlotte but calling her Charlee. I don't like Charlotte much so I will be calling her Charlee 100% of the time. But I'm glad she will have a more proper name to fall back on if she wants to.


----------



## bookworm0901

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q575/Ashleigh_Smith8412/381CC085-16E4-489E-9E74-E73EB92944D6-3720-000004643B0B9CDF_zps706b1465.jpg


----------



## pinklizzy

Congratulations on :pink: bookworm!! Glad a bit of googling has made you feel better.
We've got our 20 week scan today at 1.30, I'm really excited to see baby again but glad I'll be at work and busy all morning so I can't get myself worked up about it! It's Erin's birthday tomorrow so will be spending the rest of my afternoon baking and wrapping presents!!


----------



## Workinonbaby2

kksy9b said:


> Workinonbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kksy9b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Workinonbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> I'm sooo happy to see all these gender scans and dates and outcomes!! It's so exciting I feel like it was just yesterday we were all just joining the group!! AFM... Our scan is tomorrow and I've been feeling the baby move a lot more lately. I'm super super excited!! Friday at 3:30 can't come fast enough :)
> 
> It does seem like we just joined and now we're coming up on the halfway mark! Good luck with your appointment!!Click to expand...
> 
> thank you ma'am!! We are absolutely sooooo excited right now!! Time defintely flies by us.. My boss is 28weeks and she had her 4d ultra sound scan of her little girl!! OMG it was so amazing just lookin' at it all I'm super happy for her... I got back to my office and pulled my DS's 4d pics and just remember how exciting all of it is :) He's 3 now so it goes by quick... How is everything goin for you so far? How's baby?Click to expand...
> 
> They do grow up quick! I have 6 nieces and nephews and the oldest one turns 13 next month...it really seems like just last week I was holding her in the hospital and now she's a teenager!
> 
> Hopefully your little one cooperates tomorrow! You will definitely have to post pictures. Are you getting the 4d done tomorrow or wait until later on?
> 
> I'm doing well..thanks for asking! We have our gender scan Monday morning so like you, just anxious for it to be here! I also finally look slightly pregnant and not just chubby so happy about that too :)Click to expand...


I will def. post pics this afternoon!!! :happydance::happydance: I hope he/she cooperates too! OH wants a boy I want a girl but either way we both agree we'll be happy with either one as long as the baby is healthy and happy :flower:

Yay!! Good luck with your scan Monday that's exciting post pics too!! No we aren't doin the 4d we're gonna wait till between 28-32 weeks before the baby goes upside down lol

I'm constantly rubbing mine I'm a little bigger this time than I was with DS but not to much difference I'm goin straight out. That's awesome though Sooo exciting!


----------



## Workinonbaby2

Ahhhhhhh I really hope this day goes by quick or at least until 3 I'll be leaving work by then and my appt is at 3:30!!! So ready to see baby :happydance::happydance: <3 I hope all you ladies are doing great today I'll post pics after and update whether we are team pink or team blue :)


----------



## momofone08

Workinonbaby2 said:


> Ahhhhhhh I really hope this day goes by quick or at least until 3 I'll be leaving work by then and my appt is at 3:30!!! So ready to see baby :happydance::happydance: <3 I hope all you ladies are doing great today I'll post pics after and update whether we are team pink or team blue :)

Good luck at your scan! Make sure you update us, I'm one impatient lady :haha:


----------



## momofone08

4 more days until my scan! I am super excited for Tuesday to get here and to double check that our little Odin didn't turn into an Olivia.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Congrats on the girl bookworm!!! I can't wait to hear gender reveals!! We have ours tomorrow at 1p.m.!!! SO EXCITED!! I will be letting you ladies know for sure!


----------



## caitlenc

Am, Can't wait to hear what you are having!!:happydance:

Congrats on team pink, Bookworm. Girls are so much fun!!:happydance:

Working, good luck at your scan, let us know how it goes!!!:happydance:

The cutest thing happened yesterday. I took my 4 year old to get a booster seat to replace her car seat. While we were at the store, Harper asked if she could pick out an outfit for the baby. We haven't bought anything yet, s we are waiting for confirmation of gender in 2 weeks, but I couldn't say no to her. She picked the cutest little navy blue sleepsuit with a lion on it, and she was so excited and carrying it around the house and showing her stuffed animals! I figure if our boy turns into a girl, I'll just give it to my brother's wife, who is due to have a little boy one month before I'm due. It really was the sweetest thing, she was so proud and excited!!:cloud9:


----------



## Amcolecchi

OMG that is so cute!!!!! Maybe she has a sense it's a boy!!! No matter what the baby is she is obviously going to be a great big sister!!! 



caitlenc said:


> Am, Can't wait to hear what you are having!!:happydance:
> 
> Congrats on team pink, Bookworm. Girls are so much fun!!:happydance:
> 
> Working, good luck at your scan, let us know how it goes!!!:happydance:
> 
> The cutest thing happened yesterday. I took my 4 year old to get a booster seat to replace her car seat. While we were at the store, Harper asked if she could pick out an outfit for the baby. We haven't bought anything yet, s we are waiting for confirmation of gender in 2 weeks, but I couldn't say no to her. She picked the cutest little navy blue sleepsuit with a lion on it, and she was so excited and carrying it around the house and showing her stuffed animals! I figure if our boy turns into a girl, I'll just give it to my brother's wife, who is due to have a little boy one month before I'm due. It really was the sweetest thing, she was so proud and excited!!:cloud9:


----------



## sunshine0421

Congrats on team pink bookworm!! And good luck pinklizzy, and Workinonbaby2. I can't wait to hear what you both are having and see pics!!


----------



## wamommy

That is so cute, Caitlin! My 4-year-old (who was 2 when I found out I was pregnant with my 8-month-old son) told me ADAMANTLY that we were having a "blue baby." I asked, "how do you know it's a boy?" to which she answered... "because he's BLUE!" Of course, he is a boy. :) Big sisters are awesome, by the way, and it will make you appreciate your daughter in a whole new way. Congrats!


----------



## kksy9b

Any news from the ladies with their scans today??


----------



## FarmersWife5

amcolecchi said:


> congrats on the girl bookworm!!! I can't wait to hear gender reveals!! We have ours tomorrow at 1p.m.!!! So excited!! I will be letting you ladies know for sure!

good luck


----------



## bookworm0901

Everytime we asked my 4 year old nephew if we were having a girl baby or boy baby, he would say "a girl baby." Whenever we said "But what if it's a boy?" He would always confidently say "no, it's a girl baby." If we said "How do you know it's a girl?" He would say "Because we already have 2 boys" (Him and my son). I'm not sure if he had that "kid" intuition and knew it was a girl or if he just thought it HAD to be a girl because we have enough boys. :haha: 

Actually, he came to my gender ultrasound and afterwards we told him we wanted to trick his Uncle (my brother) and tell him it's a boy. He was hysterical and said "NO! It's A GIRL!!!" We kept saying "I know, but we are going to tease him and say it's a boy." But he REFUSED. When we walked into the house and saw my brother, first thing he said was "It's a GIRL!" :)


----------



## Workinonbaby2

Soooo yesterday mommy and daddy had a wonderful scan we are officially team pink!!! Baby is very healthy with 145bpm!! Couldn't be any happier ;)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Kins

Wow workin congrats. It's true the heartbeat doesn't matter because I would think that was a boy hr


----------



## bookworm0901

Workinonbaby2 said:


> Soooo yesterday mommy and daddy had a wonderful scan we are officially team pink!!! Baby is very healthy with 145bpm!! Couldn't be any happier ;)

Finally another team pink!! Welcome to the team.  

My baby girl's hb was 151 at the appt.


----------



## momofone08

workinonbaby2 said:


> soooo yesterday mommy and daddy had a wonderful scan we are officially team pink!!! Baby is very healthy with 145bpm!! Couldn't be any happier ;)

congratulations!!!!!


----------



## kksy9b

Workinonbaby2 said:


> Soooo yesterday mommy and daddy had a wonderful scan we are officially team pink!!! Baby is very healthy with 145bpm!! Couldn't be any happier ;)

:happydance::happydance:Congratulations on the baby GIRL!! That will be wonderful for you to have one of each!


----------



## wamommy

Workinonbaby2 said:


> Soooo yesterday mommy and daddy had a wonderful scan we are officially team pink!!! Baby is very healthy with 145bpm!! Couldn't be any happier ;)

Congrats on team pink!!! How exciting :)

I am getting jealous of all of you ladies finding out the gender! It's going to take some serious willpower to stay team yellow!! :dohh:


----------



## Workinonbaby2

Thank you girls!!! Yes that's what I thought lol DS was in the 140s :) bookworm I was thinkin that his morning lol you won't be lonely anymore team pink all the way... I know one of each soooo happy thank you again girls!! I have a really good profile pics of her too one she was yawning <3
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Workinonbaby2

wamommy said:


> Workinonbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> Soooo yesterday mommy and daddy had a wonderful scan we are officially team pink!!! Baby is very healthy with 145bpm!! Couldn't be any happier ;)
> 
> Congrats on team pink!!! How exciting :)
> 
> I am getting jealous of all of you ladies finding out the gender! It's going to take some serious willpower to stay team yellow!! :dohh:Click to expand...


Idk how your gonna do it!!! Lol ;) but the surprise will be soooo worth it!!


----------



## pinklizzy

Lovely to see all the scans! : happydance:
We had our 20 week scan yesterday which was lovely, baby was being a bit awkward- kept covering the face with little hands when they tried to check for a cleft lip and wiggling when the tech tried to measure the femurs :D
We're still team yellow!


----------



## FarmersWife5

Congrats!!! how exciting!!


----------



## azure girl

Woohoo! Halfway today! :) So excited! :dance:
 



Attached Files:







WP_000489.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## momofone08

azure girl said:


> Woohoo! Halfway today! :) So excited! :dance:

YAY!!!!!!! :happydance: you look great!


----------



## MonyMony

wamommy said:


> Workinonbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> Soooo yesterday mommy and daddy had a wonderful scan we are officially team pink!!! Baby is very healthy with 145bpm!! Couldn't be any happier ;)
> 
> Congrats on team pink!!! How exciting :)
> 
> I am getting jealous of all of you ladies finding out the gender! It's going to take some serious willpower to stay team yellow!! :dohh:Click to expand...

Agree!! I don't know if I can do it. I found out twice before and thought it would be fun to wait until the end this time. Did you ever find out or have you been team yellow for all your kids?


----------



## MonyMony

bookworm0901 said:


> Workinonbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> Soooo yesterday mommy and daddy had a wonderful scan we are officially team pink!!! Baby is very healthy with 145bpm!! Couldn't be any happier ;)
> 
> Finally another team pink!! Welcome to the team.
> 
> My baby girl's hb was 151 at the appt.Click to expand...

Congrats on the little ladies, gals!


----------



## wamommy

MonyMony said:


> wamommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Workinonbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> Soooo yesterday mommy and daddy had a wonderful scan we are officially team pink!!! Baby is very healthy with 145bpm!! Couldn't be any happier ;)
> 
> Congrats on team pink!!! How exciting :)
> 
> I am getting jealous of all of you ladies finding out the gender! It's going to take some serious willpower to stay team yellow!! :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Agree!! I don't know if I can do it. I found out twice before and thought it would be fun to wait until the end this time. Did you ever find out or have you been team yellow for all your kids?Click to expand...

I found out with the other 3. For the first one I just couldn't wait to know. For the second, DH wanted to know if it was a boy, and since it was a girl we just had to know if #3 was a boy! Since now we have 2 girls and a boy, and have tiny clothes for both, it's finally an opportunity to wait! I feel strongly that it's a girl, but I was wrong with 2 out of 3 of the others, so who knows!! :haha:


----------



## Jellysecret

Ah wow I'm so jealous of everyone finding out! 

Must stay strong and not cave in during my scan to find out early lol

Had an extra scan last week which was unexpected, they wanted to check my cervix length which was all ok. And got to have a little peek at baby but hadn't taken my purse so couldn't get a pic.

I've still got no bump and not feeling any movement :(


----------



## momofone08

I can't believe I will be half way done in two days! This pregnancy is flying. I think it's going so fast because this is my last baby ( which I'm a little upset about). I'm hoping that after my 20 week scan tomorrow things slow down, but with it being the holidays I doubt that! 

Are any of you hitting up Black Friday this year? This will be my first time going while pregnant, so hoping people aren't too crazy.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Hey ladies so my hubby and I got a private scan we found out.....


IT'S A BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My husband and I are so excited!!! He is the only boy in his family so he wanted a boy to carry on his name!!! Team :blue: for us!


----------



## wamommy

Congrats in team :blue: Amcolecchi!! :yipee:

momofone08, we are totally hitting up the Black Friday sales this year. We do it a little bit differently, though. They are starting the sales on Thanksgiving evening this year, which I think is a bummer. I just want to enjoy the holiday with family and NOT crowds. We plan on going out Friday morning, but not waiting in the crazy "only the first 100 actually get the good deal" lines. We go through the paper on Thanksgiving evening, make a plan for what we want to buy and which stores have it, and then make our way through the madness almost all day on Friday. Most years we have got ALL (or almost all) of our shopping done on that day, and saved around 50%. I will say that with each child we have it becomes a bit more difficult. I understand now why a family friend had me babysit her kids at 4am every year on Black Friday when I was in high school!!

Jellysecret, I'm still in the No Bump No Movement club, so don't worry, you aren't alone! I think any day now the kicks will start and the bump will blow up. That's actually one reason I'm thinking that this baby is a girl. With my son I got HUGE very quickly, and was really small with both of my girls. :shrug:


----------



## momofone08

Amcolecchi said:


> Hey ladies so my hubby and I got a private scan we found out.....
> 
> 
> IT'S A BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My husband and I are so excited!!! He is the only boy in his family so he wanted a boy to carry on his name!!! Team :blue: for us!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Welcome to Team :blue: !!!


----------



## momofone08

wamommy said:


> Congrats in team :blue: Amcolecchi!! :yipee:
> 
> momofone08, we are totally hitting up the Black Friday sales this year. We do it a little bit differently, though. They are starting the sales on Thanksgiving evening this year, which I think is a bummer. I just want to enjoy the holiday with family and NOT crowds. We plan on going out Friday morning, but not waiting in the crazy "only the first 100 actually get the good deal" lines. We go through the paper on Thanksgiving evening, make a plan for what we want to buy and which stores have it, and then make our way through the madness almost all day on Friday. Most years we have got ALL (or almost all) of our shopping done on that day, and saved around 50%. I will say that with each child we have it becomes a bit more difficult. I understand now why a family friend had me babysit her kids at 4am every year on Black Friday when I was in high school!!
> 
> Jellysecret, I'm still in the No Bump No Movement club, so don't worry, you aren't alone! I think any day now the kicks will start and the bump will blow up. That's actually one reason I'm thinking that this baby is a girl. With my son I got HUGE very quickly, and was really small with both of my girls. :shrug:

That's an awesome plan. I usually go with my MIL and SIL. Last year I was able to get $300 worth of christmas presents for $100, it was awesome! My husband is off on Fridays so he is keeping the kiddos while I go out with the other ladies in the family. I don't ever go for the electronics. I go for the toys and the clothes. Who can resist a good sale? :haha:


----------



## kksy9b

Hi ladies!! It looks like I'm going to join in the fun of team BLUE!!! Our little boy is measuring a few days behind and had one soft marker but is otherwise doing wonderful!!

Congratulations on your little boy as well Amcole!!


----------



## wamommy

Congrats, kksy9b!! So many team :blue: !!! It's so fun finding out what everyone's having. :D

momofone08, we go for the toys and clothes, too. :) If a shirt or 2 ends up in there for me, all the better! :winkwink:


----------



## brenn09

We are having a baby GIRL!!!!! She looked perfect and I bought her first outfit today too!!!


----------



## momofone08

brenn09 said:


> We are having a baby GIRL!!!!! She looked perfect and I bought her first outfit today too!!!

Congratulations on your baby girl! Girls are so much fun!


----------



## wamommy

Congrats brenn09 on your :pink:!! :yipee:

Are y'all trying to torture all of us team :yellow:?? :winkwink:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Congrats Brenn on the baby girl!!!! Isn't awesome to see them when they are so much bigger now!?!?


----------



## Jellysecret

wamommy said:


> Jellysecret, I'm still in the No Bump No Movement club, so don't worry, you aren't alone! I think any day now the kicks will start and the bump will blow up. That's actually one reason I'm thinking that this baby is a girl. With my son I got HUGE very quickly, and was really small with both of my girls. :shrug:

I was so different with both my girls that I'm completly confused. My gut feeling is girl but I think that's just because everyone else is convinced it's a boy. 

It'd be nice to have a boy as in the family there are 6 grandchildren all girls so everyone is hoping this is the first boy.

I was so sure both my girls were boys when I was pregnant that this time I'm just not sure what to think lol


----------



## Nats21

Congrats on all the pink and blue bumps! I can't wait til the 20 week scan just want to find out if everythings ok and (hopefully!) find out the gender! xx


----------



## sunshine0421

So excited to see all the results from gender scans!!!! Congrats everyone!!!!


----------



## wouldluvabub

Found out today we are team blue! Can't believe were having another little boy!


----------



## Lisa85

Congrats on all the gender reveals!!!

Random question... just noticed my thumb nails are kinda half blue and a little on some other nails. Any ideas??


----------



## Reno

wouldluvabub said:


> Found out today we are team blue! Can't believe were having another little boy!

yay, another double team blue! I can't wait! It's slowly becoming so real!! AHHHHHHH! :happydance:


----------



## Reno

Lisa85 said:


> Congrats on all the gender reveals!!!
> 
> Random question... just noticed my thumb nails are kinda half blue and a little on some other nails. Any ideas??

half blue as in the bottom half, coming up from the nail bed? Mine do that when it's cold!


----------



## Reno

Amcolecchi said:


> Hey ladies so my hubby and I got a private scan we found out.....
> 
> 
> IT'S A BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My husband and I are so excited!!! He is the only boy in his family so he wanted a boy to carry on his name!!! Team :blue: for us!

We were in the same boat with DS1, DH has only 3 sisters and his family heritage goes like a million years back - no pressure there!


----------



## Amcolecchi

My DH has 3 sisters too hahaha!!! Yes, haha no pressure right?!



Reno said:


> Amcolecchi said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies so my hubby and I got a private scan we found out.....
> 
> 
> IT'S A BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My husband and I are so excited!!! He is the only boy in his family so he wanted a boy to carry on his name!!! Team :blue: for us!
> 
> We were in the same boat with DS1, DH has only 3 sisters and his family heritage goes like a million years back - no pressure there!Click to expand...


----------



## brenn09

Amcolecchi said:


> Congrats Brenn on the baby girl!!!! Isn't awesome to see them when they are so much bigger now!?!?

She looks amazing!! She was trying to sleep and kept pushing against the wand and hiding from it! It took a lot of coaxing to get good pics because she just wanted to show us her bottom!! :haha: We know very clearly she is a she!! I have watched the dvd a couple of times, she was just flipping and moving and pushing and has such a little personality already! I can't wait until our 4d now- scheduled at the end of January!! :happydance:


----------



## momofone08

wouldluvabub said:


> Found out today we are team blue! Can't believe were having another little boy!

Congratulations on your little man and welcome to the :blue: side! :happydance: Boys seem to be quite popular this April.


----------



## momofone08

Lisa85 said:


> Congrats on all the gender reveals!!!
> 
> Random question... just noticed my thumb nails are kinda half blue and a little on some other nails. Any ideas??

That happens to me when my circulation is bad. Try moving your hands and fingers for a while and see if the blue goes away.


----------



## kksy9b

kksy9b said:


> Hi ladies!! It looks like I'm going to join in the fun of team BLUE!!! Our little boy is measuring a few days behind and had one soft marker but is otherwise doing wonderful!!

Momofone- I think you might have missed my :blue: for the frontpage. Thanks!!


----------



## momofone08

kksy9b said:


> kksy9b said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!! It looks like I'm going to join in the fun of team BLUE!!! Our little boy is measuring a few days behind and had one soft marker but is otherwise doing wonderful!!
> 
> Momofone- I think you might have missed my :blue: for the frontpage. Thanks!!Click to expand...

I didn't even see you found out! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance: Updating it now.


----------



## kksy9b

momofone08 said:


> kksy9b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kksy9b said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!! It looks like I'm going to join in the fun of team BLUE!!! Our little boy is measuring a few days behind and had one soft marker but is otherwise doing wonderful!!
> 
> Momofone- I think you might have missed my :blue: for the frontpage. Thanks!!Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't even see you found out! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance: Updating it now.Click to expand...

Thanks!!! We are really excited!


----------



## Workinonbaby2

Congrats to all the new gender reveals!! :) Sooo exciting

AFM: Last Friday when we went to find out the gender she did the skeletal also. According to the pictures and the tech who was also the tech for my DS said everything including the spine looked great and healthy. As for the blood work for Spina bifida and down syndrome the down syndrome was negative but the spina bifida was positive. So now I have a scan at 9:45 and additional tests tomorrow to make sure that everything is going to be ok. The nurse did reassure me that this test if very high on giving false positives and if there had been anything close to spina bifida that the ultrasound would have showed it when mrs. lori was looking and measuring. She also said that's why I dislike this test bc it's not diagnostic and it could very highly be wrong. She told me to try not worry because my numbers look great, everything else looks great, and if there was other symptoms or abnomalities then there would be worry but, even the ultrasound friday would have shown something and Kensley's spine looks wonderful. I sure do hope so. We need plenty of prayers I'm still a little shook up and I've cried and cried I can only hope that this is a false positive and Kensley is in great health. I did read where it says that the most common cases the babies, children, and even adults it does not cause problems or need treatment or even know you have it unless a test or xray when older. :cry: I just want everything to be ok. :cry:


----------



## momofone08

Workinonbaby2 said:


> Congrats to all the new gender reveals!! :) Sooo exciting
> 
> AFM: Last Friday when we went to find out the gender she did the skeletal also. According to the pictures and the tech who was also the tech for my DS said everything including the spine looked great and healthy. As for the blood work for Spina bifida and down syndrome the down syndrome was negative but the spina bifida was positive. So now I have a scan at 9:45 and additional tests tomorrow to make sure that everything is going to be ok. The nurse did reassure me that this test if very high on giving false positives and if there had been anything close to spina bifida that the ultrasound would have showed it when mrs. lori was looking and measuring. She also said that's why I dislike this test bc it's not diagnostic and it could very highly be wrong. She told me to try not worry because my numbers look great, everything else looks great, and if there was other symptoms or abnomalities then there would be worry but, even the ultrasound friday would have shown something and Kensley's spine looks wonderful. I sure do hope so. We need plenty of prayers I'm still a little shook up and I've cried and cried I can only hope that this is a false positive and Kensley is in great health. I did read where it says that the most common cases the babies, children, and even adults it does not cause problems or need treatment or even know you have it unless a test or xray when older. :cry: I just want everything to be ok. :cry:

I am so sorry you are going through this. Try to stay positive hun. I bet it was just a false positive. I am sure the tech would have seen something on Kensley's scan had something been wrong. I will be praying for you and her! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Workinonbaby2

Thank you Momo I'm just really really worried :-/ I have to remember her middle name isn't Grace for no reason. <3 my appt tomorrow is at 9:45 I'll keep you updated their gonna do another scan and some extra tests. :(


----------



## bookworm0901

It sucks for those of us going through extra tests or possible worries. Why would they even give a test that has a high rate of false positives? Just unnecessary worry for us pregnant women who are already extra worried anyway. I'm sure she's fine, workingonbaby2, and mine is too. I'm glad you will know something soon, prayers for kensely!

My little girl has one soft marker, but they don't plan on doing any other tests and pretty much just said she's probably fine. I almost wish they wouldn't have even told me about it when there's nothing they can do anyway.


----------



## SazzleR

Massive :hugs: workinonbaby2. Thinking of you & Kensely :hugs:

I can't believe how many :blue: we have! Where's all the girls?! Congrats to everyone who had found out. 

Firmly :yellow: here :)


----------



## caitlenc

Workinonbaby2 said:


> Congrats to all the new gender reveals!! :) Sooo exciting
> 
> AFM: Last Friday when we went to find out the gender she did the skeletal also. According to the pictures and the tech who was also the tech for my DS said everything including the spine looked great and healthy. As for the blood work for Spina bifida and down syndrome the down syndrome was negative but the spina bifida was positive. So now I have a scan at 9:45 and additional tests tomorrow to make sure that everything is going to be ok. The nurse did reassure me that this test if very high on giving false positives and if there had been anything close to spina bifida that the ultrasound would have showed it when mrs. lori was looking and measuring. She also said that's why I dislike this test bc it's not diagnostic and it could very highly be wrong. She told me to try not worry because my numbers look great, everything else looks great, and if there was other symptoms or abnomalities then there would be worry but, even the ultrasound friday would have shown something and Kensley's spine looks wonderful. I sure do hope so. We need plenty of prayers I'm still a little shook up and I've cried and cried I can only hope that this is a false positive and Kensley is in great health. I did read where it says that the most common cases the babies, children, and even adults it does not cause problems or need treatment or even know you have it unless a test or xray when older. :cry: I just want everything to be ok. :cry:

Prayers for you! I am sure it will all be ok. Hang in there:hugs:


----------



## caitlenc

Wow, so many gender reveals this week!! Very exciting. Can't wait until next Thursday to confirm mine!


----------



## momofone08

SazzleR said:


> I can't believe how many :blue: we have! Where's all the girls?! Congrats to everyone who had found out.
> 
> Firmly :yellow: here :)

I bet our April girlies are hiding in all those yellow bumps.


----------



## wamommy

momofone08 said:


> SazzleR said:
> 
> 
> I can't believe how many :blue: we have! Where's all the girls?! Congrats to everyone who had found out.
> 
> Firmly :yellow: here :)
> 
> I bet our April girlies are hiding in all those yellow bumps.Click to expand...

I bet you're right!! :dohh: I'm already choosing girls' names because I'm feeling confident it is a girl. :haha:

workingonbaby2, I'm sorry for all of the extra worry! :hugs: I'll keep you and your sweet baby in my thoughts and prayers for your tests tomorrow.


----------



## kksy9b

Thinking of you and your little girls workin and bookworm! I am right there with you on the extra worries and additional testing but I am sure that all of our little ones will be just fine. Sending lots of prayers and good thoughts to you and hope we all get the answers that we are looking for soon.


----------



## azure girl

I HOPE it is a girl, but we have 8 more days until we know! Tbh, I will love this baby regardless of gender, I just want it to be happy and healthy! :) Any other babies kicking your backs? Mine has been today and it is the strangest feeling!


----------



## momofone08

Off to my 20 week ultrasound! I'm a little worried about the results. I have an anterior placenta and have had two previous c-sections. They are checking today to make sure the placenta isn't touching my previous scars as that can be quite dangerous. Hoping it's higher up at this scan!


----------



## Amcolecchi

momo-good luck! Let us know how it goes!!


----------



## Workinonbaby2

bookworm0901 said:


> It sucks for those of us going through extra tests or possible worries. Why would they even give a test that has a high rate of false positives? Just unnecessary worry for us pregnant women who are already extra worried anyway. I'm sure she's fine, workingonbaby2, and mine is too. I'm glad you will know something soon, prayers for kensely!
> 
> My little girl has one soft marker, but they don't plan on doing any other tests and pretty much just said she's probably fine. I almost wish they wouldn't have even told me about it when there's nothing they can do anyway.

Thank you Bookworm!! I completely agree I asked the nurse Kelly why would they even offer it if there was a lot of false positives with it?! She said that's why she hates this test bc it puts worries that don't even need to be there. She said it's just what I would have to do now that it came back positive she said it's not diagnostic it's something else that's why it's off a lot of times. So idk just worried but my OH has been very supportive and he's going with me tomorrow along with my mom. Her middle name is grace for nothing.

Bookworm- do the soft markers go away eventually or what are they? I'll defintely be sending prayers your way also lots and lots of them with lots and lots of :hugs::hugs:. 
Both of our girls are gonna be fine healthy and strong :flower: Keepin' the HOPE <3


----------



## momofone08

So we had our 20 week scan. Baby is still a boy and he has all his fingers, toes, and organs. 

Bad news! His head isn't wide enough. he is measuring 19+3 and his head is only measuring 17+3. They said it isn't wide enough and can cause inter cranial pressure once he is born because his skull is too small for his brain. they said it is also a sign of a couple rare genetic disorders. They are scheduling me to see a specialist this coming week. Please pray for my little man. I am so scared for him!


----------



## Nats21

Workinonbaby2 said:


> Congrats to all the new gender reveals!! :) Sooo exciting
> 
> AFM: Last Friday when we went to find out the gender she did the skeletal also. According to the pictures and the tech who was also the tech for my DS said everything including the spine looked great and healthy. As for the blood work for Spina bifida and down syndrome the down syndrome was negative but the spina bifida was positive. So now I have a scan at 9:45 and additional tests tomorrow to make sure that everything is going to be ok. The nurse did reassure me that this test if very high on giving false positives and if there had been anything close to spina bifida that the ultrasound would have showed it when mrs. lori was looking and measuring. She also said that's why I dislike this test bc it's not diagnostic and it could very highly be wrong. She told me to try not worry because my numbers look great, everything else looks great, and if there was other symptoms or abnomalities then there would be worry but, even the ultrasound friday would have shown something and Kensley's spine looks wonderful. I sure do hope so. We need plenty of prayers I'm still a little shook up and I've cried and cried I can only hope that this is a false positive and Kensley is in great health. I did read where it says that the most common cases the babies, children, and even adults it does not cause problems or need treatment or even know you have it unless a test or xray when older. :cry: I just want everything to be ok. :cry:

Hoping all is ok for you and your LO hun xx


----------



## Nats21

momofone08 said:


> So we had our 20 week scan. Baby is still a boy and he has all his fingers, toes, and organs.
> 
> Bad news! His head isn't wide enough. he is measuring 19+3 and his head is only measuring 17+3. They said it isn't wide enough and can cause inter cranial pressure once he is born because his skull is too small for his brain. they said it is also a sign of a couple rare genetic disorders. They are scheduling me to see a specialist this coming week. Please pray for my little man. I am so scared for him!

Thinking of you hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## mayb_baby

Praying for you momofone08 :hugs:


----------



## kksy9b

Thinking and praying for you and your little boy momofone


----------



## azure girl

:hugs: definitely keeping you in my prayers momofone08!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Momo-definitely praying for you and your little boy!


----------



## GlassPeony

Thinking of you and your little man, Momo.



I had my anatomy ultrasound today annnnnnnnnnnnd it's a BOY :blue:! I started crying (happy tears). I didn't have a gender preference, but when we found out I could just imagine having a little boy and it made it feel so much more real! 

Beyond that, Paul Thomas is looking healthy and everything looked great. I'm measuring about a week ahead, too!


----------



## momofone08

Thank you to each and every one of you ladies. I really appreciate your positive thoughts. :hugs: 

Glasspeony- Congrats on your little baby :blue: !


----------



## pinklizzy

Thinking of you and your little boy momofone :hugs:


----------



## staceyg

:hugs: thinking of you momofone.


----------



## Kins

Prayers to you momof


----------



## sun

momofone08 said:


> So we had our 20 week scan. Baby is still a boy and he has all his fingers, toes, and organs.
> 
> Bad news! His head isn't wide enough. he is measuring 19+3 and his head is only measuring 17+3. They said it isn't wide enough and can cause inter cranial pressure once he is born because his skull is too small for his brain. they said it is also a sign of a couple rare genetic disorders. They are scheduling me to see a specialist this coming week. Please pray for my little man. I am so scared for him!

:hugs::hugs: Will be thinking of you and your LO - hugs xo


----------



## Amcolecchi

Glasspeony- Congrats on your little baby :blue:!!!!


----------



## wamommy

Glass Peony, congrats on team :blue:! :)

momofone, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your baby boy. :hugs:


----------



## caitlenc

Momofone, praying for you and your little man.xo


----------



## SazzleR

:hugs: mumofone. Thinking of you & your little man.


----------



## bookworm0901

Workinonbaby2 said:


> Bookworm- do the soft markers go away eventually or what are they? I'll defintely be sending prayers your way also lots and lots of them with lots and lots of :hugs::hugs:.
> Both of our girls are gonna be fine healthy and strong :flower: Keepin' the HOPE <3

Lots of prayers for you momofone, and congrats on the blue bundle glass peony. This time is so stressful for all of us!!

Basically when they do anatomy scans they look for soft markers and hard markers that may indicate something like Down syndrome or trisomy. Hard markers are more scary because they are more likely to indicate a problem, whereas soft markers are things that are more common in babies with abnormalities but not unheard of in healthy babies. So if they find a bunch of soft markers, they might do amino or further testing to see if it could be something serious but it could mean nothing. They found 1 soft marker on my LO, a spot on her heart. They said she could have it until birth but be healthy and it won't effect her, it could go away in 3rd tri, or it could mean she has a problem. Since there was only 1 marker and it was soft, chances of it being serious are slim. But not impossible. So it's scary. :(


----------



## MonyMony

Congrats on finding out, glasspeony! 

Oh, no, sorry to hear you received bad news, momofone. :hugs: Will be thinking of you and your little boy and hoping you get an appointment and more information very soon.


----------



## momofone08

Thank you to everyone! I appreciate you all so much. We have an appointment with the specialist tomorrow at 830 am, so I will definitely update then. 


How are you all doing? Any fun plans this weekend?


----------



## Xstwx

So I am Team Blue :D 

Mumofone I hope your doing as well as you can be and your appointment tomorrow morning goes well! I will be thinking about you! xxx


----------



## momofone08

Xstwx said:


> So I am Team Blue :D
> 
> Mumofone I hope your doing as well as you can be and your appointment tomorrow morning goes well! I will be thinking about you! xxx

Congratulations on your little man!


----------



## Nats21

momofone08 said:


> Thank you to everyone! I appreciate you all so much. We have an appointment with the specialist tomorrow at 830 am, so I will definitely update then.
> 
> 
> How are you all doing? Any fun plans this weekend?

Glad you've got an appointment so soon, hopefully you'll get some answers tomorrow. 

Im just waiting for next wednesday for our 20 week scan so am on countdown to that! Got a few busy days christmas shopping and some stuff with callums nursery so that should keep me busy while i wait! Xx


----------



## sun

momofone08 - Hope your appointment tomorrow goes well! xo

Also we had our 20wk scan today and we're on team blue!!!! :blue: :cloud9: Another April Boy!


----------



## momofone08

sun said:


> momofone08 - Hope your appointment tomorrow goes well! xo
> 
> Also we had our 20wk scan today and we're on team blue!!!! :blue: :cloud9: Another April Boy!

Thank you and CONGRATULATIONS! So many boys, i'm telling you the girls are hiding in the yellow bumps.


----------



## staceyg

I hope I've got a girl in my yellow bump just to keep hubby happy lol


----------



## bookworm0901

They have to be!!! Crazy!! Cannot believe how many people are having boys here. My girl has a couple friends so far, she needs more! :haha:


----------



## kksy9b

Congratulations on all the new :blue: bundles!! Like momo said... the pink are probably all hidden in the :yellow: bumps!


----------



## sun

bookworm0901 said:


> They have to be!!! Crazy!! Cannot believe how many people are having boys here. My girl has a couple friends so far, she needs more! :haha:

I know!!! I also know loads of boys IRL being born between Jan and April 2014. So weird!


----------



## Lisa85

Im on team pink :pink: a lovely baby girl!!!!

My placenta is covering my cervix at the moment so if it doesn't move ill need a c section.
 



Attached Files:







3d photo.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 6


----------



## sun

Lisa85 said:


> Im on team pink :pink: a lovely baby girl!!!!
> 
> My placenta is covering my cervix at the moment so if it doesn't move ill need a c section.

Congratulations on your wee girl!!!!

Is the placenta previa complete? I had a partial placenta previa with my first and it move up and out of the way in time for labour! xox


----------



## Lisa85

Sun, it is completely covering my cervix at the moment. I have another scan at 32 weeks to see if its moved so we will see!!
Im glad we live in a time when they can easily do a c section!! 
Did yours move much or just enough for a normal delivery?


----------



## kksy9b

Yea!! Congratulations on the baby GIRL Lisa!


----------



## sun

Lisa85 said:


> Sun, it is completely covering my cervix at the moment. I have another scan at 32 weeks to see if its moved so we will see!!
> Im glad we live in a time when they can easily do a c section!!
> Did yours move much or just enough for a normal delivery?

I don't know how much it moved, but it wasn't an issue at all by the time they gave me a late scan. It wasn't completely covering the cervix to start though.


----------



## momofone08

Lisa85 said:


> Im on team pink :pink: a lovely baby girl!!!!
> 
> My placenta is covering my cervix at the moment so if it doesn't move ill need a c section.

YAY finally another girl to add to the group! Congratulations! I had complete previa last time and it did move by 32 weeks. I have had two c-sections, so if you have any questions at all feel free to ask away!


----------



## FarmersWife5

Congrats to everyone finding out what their LO's are !! How exciting!!! We still have a week and half!! It has been such a long wait ah


----------



## MissRhead

Congrats to everyone who has found out the gender, I have 17 days left to find out! X


----------



## Jellysecret

momofone08 said:


> Thank you to everyone! I appreciate you all so much. We have an appointment with the specialist tomorrow at 830 am, so I will definitely update then.
> 
> 
> How are you all doing? Any fun plans this weekend?

Hope your appt goes well, thinking of you :hugs:

Can't beleive how many boys!! That'll def mean mine will be one of the girls hiding in yellow :lol:


----------



## Workinonbaby2

I sure do hope everything turns out ok and baby boy is healthy prayers and positive thoughts your way momo...please keep us updated. 

Bookworm- ok I wasn't sure I just had never heard of the soft or hard markers. It is still nerve racking the good thing is there's only one and the chances of causing problems or turning really really serious are slim. :)

AFM- Yesterday we went to see a specialist about Kensley's spine. The Positive baby's brain and spine look wonderful up to date and healthy on the ultrasound. She was very very wiggly lol. The couldn't see any abnomalities with her spine at all. I go back to re test on the 19 th and another ultrasound with the specialist in 3weeks. He said that my level was 1:155 chance that she actually has spina bifida and the ultrasounds are more accurate at detecting it. He said there's other reasons that could have caused the APT levels to be detected. He said my placenta could have hemerged a little and caused some of the blood protien the baby produces to get into my blood stream and cause a false positive but , that's why he wants me to re test in 10 ten days or on the 19th. He said that amnio is an option if the level comes back higher but, he strongly feels like the the blood test will be suffice and that baby is going to be healthy. :) Couldn't have been happier with the results.


----------



## Reno

thinking of you momofone! x


----------



## bookworm0901

Great news workingonbaby! I know your girl is fine!! :hugs:

Hope everything went well momofone!


----------



## wamommy

Workingonbaby, glad all looks well with your little girl!

momofone, I hope your appointment went well. Thinking of you! :hugs:


----------



## momofone08

We got GREAT news! Our baby boy is PERFECT and HEALTHY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The specialist said he must have been in a weird position or the ob's machine was off, but they checked and double checked and he has nothing wrong with him! Thank you to all of you for keeping him in your thoughts!


----------



## Workinonbaby2

momofone08 said:


> We got GREAT news! Our baby boy is PERFECT and HEALTHY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The specialist said he must have been in a weird position or the ob's machine was off, but they checked and double checked and he has nothing wrong with him! Thank you to all of you for keeping him in your thoughts!

That is awesome news!!!!!!! So Happy to hear this!!! :happydance:


----------



## wamommy

momofone08 said:


> We got GREAT news! Our baby boy is PERFECT and HEALTHY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The specialist said he must have been in a weird position or the ob's machine was off, but they checked and double checked and he has nothing wrong with him! Thank you to all of you for keeping him in your thoughts!

Thank goodness!!! :yipee: What wonderful news !! I'm so sorry you had to worry, but glad it was for nothing! Hurray for your healthy boy! :)


----------



## staceyg

Great news workingonbaby and momofone! :D


----------



## SazzleR

Fab to hear such good news from both of you, mumofone & workinonbaby2 :thumbup: :)


----------



## sun

So glad to hear this great news momofone and workingonbaby2!! :hugs:


----------



## Kins

awesome to hear that it went well with both of you


----------



## caitlenc

Hooray, good news all around!!!! So pleased to hear this!!


----------



## momofone08

workingonbaby2- What great news!!!!


----------



## pinklizzy

:happydance: So pleased to hear the good news from you both!!


----------



## azure girl

That is wonderful news! I bet you feel relieved momofone08! :happydance: :dance:


----------



## bookworm0901

Awesome news!!!


----------



## Lisa85

That's great news from both of you. So happy you have nothing to worry about! :)


----------



## Amcolecchi

Yayy that is fantastic news!!! Wow, nothing like a little scare to freak you out!!! But so happy everything is ok!!!



momofone08 said:


> We got GREAT news! Our baby boy is PERFECT and HEALTHY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The specialist said he must have been in a weird position or the ob's machine was off, but they checked and double checked and he has nothing wrong with him! Thank you to all of you for keeping him in your thoughts!


----------



## Jellysecret

Wow brilliant news both! What a relief, can't imagine the worry you have been through! :hugs:


----------



## SazzleR

I just got my first proper kick/punch :cloud9: I've had flutters & pops up until now but this had some oomph to it :) Don't think baby was happy with the heat from the laptop!


----------



## Nats21

staceyg said:


> Great news workingonbaby and momofone! :D

Really pleased for both of you, great news! Xx


----------



## RaeChay

Momofone-
I am so so happy to hear this from you!!! Go celebrate, mama!

Geez, I hate to say it, and I know they catch some problems that can (sometimes) be corrected but...these 20 week scans seem more trouble than they're worth! I'm super nervous for mine next week now. The things I've done wrong keep tallying themselves and running through my mind.


----------



## imaginary8x

Being team yellow is hard!!!


----------



## Lisa85

Is anyone else been super emotional... I've cried 4 times already this week over silly things (twice in the last 2 hours) as well as yelling at my OH for stupid things like breathing to loud. lol

Crazy pregnant lady over here!! haha


----------



## momofone08

Lisa85 said:


> Is anyone else been super emotional... I've cried 4 times already this week over silly things (twice in the last 2 hours) as well as yelling at my OH for stupid things like breathing to loud. lol
> 
> Crazy pregnant lady over here!! haha

Omg...YES! I am crazy when pregnant. I was pretty calm this time around until about 2 weeks ago. It drives me crazy when my husband chews food too loud or breathes too loud in bed lol. :wacko: With my second daughter it drive me absolutely crazy if the dog was licking itself. That sound grossed me out so bad I would cry. 

Crazy hormones!


----------



## Lisa85

Momofone - haha!! good to know I'm not alone. The dogs licking themselves gets me too!!


----------



## RaeChay

Hmm. I am little more apt to be tearful, but I have never been a crier. For me, I am more easily moved than ever before to get ANGRY. Like hulk-smash, righteous wrath of god angry. And I will let someone have it...and that's scary! It's definitely difficult to control my temper. I just finished a 2 day ACLS course, and felt one of the instructors was rude and incompetent, and wrote half a page about it after testing/receiving my certification to let the agency know. Scary prego lady to be sure.


----------



## bookworm0901

I feel normal this pregnancy emotionally and I did with my son, but in June I had a miscarriage and I was only 5 weeks pregnant and I was a hormonal nightmare at only 5 weeks!! I'm not sure why it was different or if it was related to miscarrying for me, but that would have been a tough 9 months if I felt that way the entire time, even though I would have done it not to miscarry. :( it was a lot of anger for me too, more than sadness/tears. 

These anatomy scans make me mad! So far in this thread we have 1 soft marker that "probably means nothing", another soft marker that "probably means nothing", one that is "probably a false positive" and one case of baby in a weird position and scan being read wrong. All of these things have freaked us all out for NOTHING!


----------



## azure girl

Haha definitely angry prego lady here! Long story, but due to the incompetence of the staff at great clips, they kept skipping over my husband who was AT THE TOP OF THE LIST! 3 times, and the fourth time they came and got some Joe schmoe who was definitely not checked in before my hubby. Before they had taken a step toward a chair, I was all over the girl who skipped him again! I told her DH had been skipped 3 times already and asked what in the world she was doing! She apologized about it, took DH back (poor hubby was surprised by that little outburst :haha:), and then the world was right! Seriously, don't anger a pregnant woman, they can get mean!


----------



## bookworm0901

I feel normal this pregnancy emotionally and I did with my son, but in June I had a miscarriage and I was only 5 weeks pregnant and I was a hormonal nightmare at only 5 weeks!! I'm not sure why it was different or if it was related to miscarrying for me, but that would have been a tough 9 months if I felt that way the entire time, even though I would have done it not to miscarry. :( it was a lot of anger for me too, more than sadness/tears. 

These anatomy scans make me mad! So far in this thread we have 1 soft marker that "probably means nothing", another soft marker that "probably means nothing", one that is "probably a false positive" and one case of baby in a weird position and scan being read wrong. All of these things have freaked us all out for NOTHING!


----------



## momofone08

Don't feel bad ladies, i'm angry too not just emotional. My OH said he didn't like the way the peas came out and I packed his clothes. Oops!


----------



## Lisa85

Haha!! i love hearing all these stories. I just cried for the 3rd time today coz i took the dogs for a walk which ended up being quite painful for me but my dogs were so good and walked really slow with me. I came home and was telling my OH how good they were and i cried!!! How pathetic! lol

I am definitely getting irrationally angry all the time as well!!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Haha yes I am definitely angry too not emotional...My husband made me mad and I had like a screaming match with him....so funny now...I am glad it's not just me!!


----------



## caitlenc

The other day my daughter said "Mommy, you make the best pancakes in the whole world." Crazy pregnant woman over here burst into sobs!! I mean, I had to leave the room so my daughter wouldn't get scared, I was crying so hard! I seem to be more emotional than angry at the moment, but who knows? I still have 24 weeks to go!:haha:


----------



## pinklizzy

I'm a lot more emotional than normal but I also have a much lower tolerance level-things that would've just been mildly irritating drive me crazy at the moment!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Pink-YES I am the same way!!!


----------



## momofone08

DH rave. I said I wanted ice cream and without missing a beat he got up and went to get me some. :happydance:


----------



## kksy9b

I've been gone for a couple days and have come back to such wonderful news from momo and workin!! So happy to hear that your LO's are perfect! I have my next appointment in about 2 1/2 weeks and am hoping to schedule my little guy's next growth check. Hoping he is back on track on the bone. If he is still behind I'll be sent to a specialist and start getting growth scans every two weeks or so. So we'll see!


----------



## Mummylou23

Hi girls im team :pink: so happy. x


----------



## kksy9b

Yay!! Congratulations on the baby girl Mummy! These pink bundles are starting to come out!


----------



## momofone08

Mummylou23 said:


> Hi girls im team :pink: so happy. x

Congratulations! Girls are amazing!


----------



## brenn09

The girl bumps are catching up! It was really weird for a bit :haha:


----------



## wamommy

Mummylou23 said:


> Hi girls im team :pink: so happy. x

Congrats on team :pink: mummylou!! :yipee: 

I'll have to admit, after having both genders, girls' clothes are WAY cuter than boys'!! Part of it is that stores stock 5 times more baby girl clothes than boys. Have you guys found this to be true?


----------



## momofone08

wamommy said:


> Mummylou23 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls im team :pink: so happy. x
> 
> Congrats on team :pink: mummylou!! :yipee:
> 
> I'll have to admit, after having both genders, girls' clothes are WAY cuter than boys'!! Part of it is that stores stock 5 times more baby girl clothes than boys. Have you guys found this to be true?Click to expand...

So true! I have two girls and was always able to get a ton of stuff, this time it's a boy and I can barely find anything. What I do find is so bland.


----------



## sun

Congrats on the :pink: bumps!!!!

And don't get me started on kids clothes! Girls and boys clothing both annoy me. Boys because it's bombarded with boring colours, pictures of fire trucks and slogans like "Football Star" etc. Then girls clothes annoy me because everything is so frilly, ruffled shoulders, pink on pink, and slogans like "Little Princess" or "Sweet Girl". Arg! My daughter wants a pink shirt with a dinosaur on it which is basically impossible to find. And my son loves purple, but can't just find a plain purple Tshirt - they're all in the girls section with appliqués, cap shoulders, ruffled arms, etc. Gah!


----------



## MonyMony

Mummylou23 said:


> Hi girls im team :pink: so happy. x

Congrats on team pink:pink:!!

Agree, lots of fun to shop for a girl. You can avoid the too girly stuff by shopping at the higher end stores like Janie and Jack or online, but then you have to pay more. I think I was a much more reasonable spender for my son when he was small. But I end up buying him expensive sneakers and jeans now at his request so I guess I'm making up for it. Either way, kids are pricey!!


----------



## RaeChay

If we have a girl I plan to buy both girls and boys clothing....the cut isn't different at that age and I can't stomach ruffles and "princess" things.


----------



## FarmersWife5

It is so exciting to see what everyone is having! Congrats on all your bundles.. I am getting so anxious to know what my bundle is <3 April will be an amazing month!


----------



## Reno

Who else is starting to get really excited! We're averagely half way there now! By the time Christmas and the New Year is behind us, April will suddenly seem really close!

We got DS the book 'there's a house inside my mummy' which i fully recommend if anyone has LOs already! We read it every night and he knows that he is the big boy in the story and the baby on the last page is his baby brother in mummys tummy! I'm surprised at how fast he has picked it up as most people seemed to think he'd be too young to understand!!


----------



## momofone08

Reno said:


> Who else is starting to get really excited! We're averagely half way there now! By the time Christmas and the New Year is behind us, April will suddenly seem really close!
> 
> We got DS the book 'there's a house inside my mummy' which i fully recommend if anyone has LOs already! We read it every night and he knows that he is the big boy in the story and the baby on the last page is his baby brother in mummys tummy! I'm surprised at how fast he has picked it up as most people seemed to think he'd be too young to understand!!

I'm going to go look up that book. My 5 year old knows what is going on since she had her baby sister a year ago, but my 15 month old has no clue. How old is your son?


----------



## Nats21

Reno said:


> Who else is starting to get really excited! We're averagely half way there now! By the time Christmas and the New Year is behind us, April will suddenly seem really close!
> 
> We got DS the book 'there's a house inside my mummy' which i fully recommend if anyone has LOs already! We read it every night and he knows that he is the big boy in the story and the baby on the last page is his baby brother in mummys tummy! I'm surprised at how fast he has picked it up as most people seemed to think he'd be too young to understand!!

It is exciting! Cant believe how quick its gone! Xx


----------



## kksy9b

I had to share this story on here. I have a friend from high school who had her baby yesterday. Her and her husband had their ultrasound done early and waited to find out until their reveal (balloons in box). They found out they were having a little girl and got everything prepared for her. Skip to yesterday...and imagine their surprise when baby girl came out as baby boy! No one believed them until they shared pictures and there was no denying it! I hope they didn't cut too many tags and can return and exchange everything. I can't imagine being them!


----------



## azure girl

Holy cow! This is why I am glad my FIL is a radiologist who owns his own clinic. We will be at their place for Christmas, and their US does 3D/4D! :happydance: I will for sure have a definite gender by that time. My 20 week scan is in two days, so hopefully they are right, but if not, I get a second look anyway! :) Early gender scans just don't settle well with me, great example of why I didn't do one!


----------



## wamommy

Oh my, how shocked they must have been when _she _was a _he_!! Maybe team :yellow: doesn't seem so bad, after all... :haha:


----------



## momofone08

Oh wow! What a shock! I get an early gender ultrasound, but I don't rely on it until I get verification. I have had 3 verifications now, so it would be a huge shock if something changed. I hope they can return the stuff.


----------



## Reno

momofone08 said:


> Reno said:
> 
> 
> Who else is starting to get really excited! We're averagely half way there now! By the time Christmas and the New Year is behind us, April will suddenly seem really close!
> 
> We got DS the book 'there's a house inside my mummy' which i fully recommend if anyone has LOs already! We read it every night and he knows that he is the big boy in the story and the baby on the last page is his baby brother in mummys tummy! I'm surprised at how fast he has picked it up as most people seemed to think he'd be too young to understand!!
> 
> I'm going to go look up that book. My 5 year old knows what is going on since she had her baby sister a year ago, but my 15 month old has no clue. How old is your son?Click to expand...

He's just turned 18 months! :O


----------



## staceyg

Just had my 20 week scan baby is perfect :) I have an anterior placenta which I thought as I can't really feel baby. Still team yellow as hubby wouldn't let me find out lol
Hope everyone's ok :)


----------



## Amcolecchi

WOW!! That is definitely a surprise! Did she only do an early ultrasound and not another one at 20 weeks? I hope she and the baby are doing great tho! 



kksy9b said:


> I had to share this story on here. I have a friend from high school who had her baby yesterday. Her and her husband had their ultrasound done early and waited to find out until their reveal (balloons in box). They found out they were having a little girl and got everything prepared for her. Skip to yesterday...and imagine their surprise when baby girl came out as baby boy! No one believed them until they shared pictures and there was no denying it! I hope they didn't cut too many tags and can return and exchange everything. I can't imagine being them!


----------



## MonyMony

The same thing happened to my friend's sister. They told her girl after the ultrasound and the parents planned accordingly until her son was born--her second boy. So at least they had hand-me-downs. But that's another real life example! 

I think it's much more unusual to be told boy and then it's a girl, however.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Ya my doctor told me that basically all babies like start out as girl and then boys just kinda "pop" out lol...so going too early it can still look like a girl but really she is a he! lol


----------



## caitlenc

That happened to my best friend from college. She was told girl through several ultrasounds, and out came a boy!!


----------



## kksy9b

It is crazy to imagine happening and it seems it happens more often than we think! They are over the moon about him. The dad had really wanted a boy so he was pretty excited :)


----------



## wamommy

My DH (completely jokingly since we knew it was a girl) exclaimed when my first daughter was born, "where's my son's penis????" The room went quiet. It was pretty funny... to us anyway. :haha:


----------



## kksy9b

Hahahaha..that is great!


----------



## Kins

Happy 21 weeks KK officially in your 2nd half of pregnancy!


----------



## Nats21

Hope they didnt buy to many pink items!

Ive got my 20 week scan tomorrow. Fingers crossed everythings ok with baby and we can find out gender! Its not till 4.30 though so think the days gonna drag! Xx


----------



## WantingABubba

Hi girls :hi: can someone please change my due date to the 7th and put :pink: now please? Hope everyone is well! xx


----------



## Sinclair

Mind if I poke in time to time? :D I'm due April 7th with a little boy. <3 Our first.


----------



## bookworm0901

Freaky gender mix ups! Our pics weren't too clear either, since she was in a weird position. I thought definitely girl before the tech said anything though.


----------



## Amcolecchi

So I just found out at my appointment I have a anterior placenta which all it means it my placenta is in front of the baby, so nothing harmful but that is the reason I can't feel anything yet...Makes me feel so relieved!!! My OB said I probably wont feel him for another 2-4 weeks...but on the ultrasound he was moving so much so it made me feel better and knowing everything was healthy made me feel better too!!


----------



## kksy9b

Glad to hear your little guy is just fine in there Amcole!


----------



## pinklizzy

I forgot about the pregnancy leg cramps!! :-(Woke up at 4am in agony and my poor calf muscles still hurt!


----------



## momofone08

Wantingabubba- I updated your due date to the 7th. Congrats on your little girl

Sinclair- Welcome! Congrats on your little boy!

PinkLizzy- I hated the cramps. I've been getting them in my lower arm this time around. 

Amcole- I also have an anterior placenta. I am 21 weeks, and just started feeling him fully 2 days ago.


----------



## Nats21

Well we got our scan. Baby is fine, developing well and very wriggly! Was being a bit of a tinker when the technician was trying to get measurements! She was great though and showed us where everything was. At one point the baby kicked and the picture was so clear, baby also seemed to enjoy its toes in its mouth! The tech saw 3 lines but the cord was between the legs so she thinks its a girl but couldnt say for definite! Didnt see any boy parts either, i'm hoping for a 4d scan january so hopefully that'll give definite answers! I'm just so happy everything was well, was fab seeing baby again**xx


----------



## bw9522

we had 20wk scan today, all seemed ok with wiggles. we stayed team :yellow:. Here is a pic of wiggles any gender guesses?
 



Attached Files:







wiggles20wks.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## azure girl

Well ladies, baby looked great and gave us a good peek at the bits! We're team :blue: !!!!


----------



## sunshine0421

azure girl said:


> Well ladies, baby looked great and gave us a good peek at the bits! We're team :blue: !!!!

whoo hooo!! congratulations!!


----------



## wamommy

So many great scans today!! Congrats, ladies on healthy, wiggly babies. :)

bw9522, good job staying team yellow, and beautiful pic! No guesses on gender, here.


----------



## WantingABubba

momofone08 said:


> Wantingabubba- I updated your due date to the 7th. Congrats on your little girl.

Thank you :flower:


----------



## kksy9b

Congrats on team :blue: and to everyone with all the wonderful scans!!


----------



## RosyGray

Expecting my second on April 14, staying on team yellow! 

We have our 20 week scan tomorrow (only 19 weeks now though). We're so excited to see the little one again!

Hope all you ladies are doing well. :flower:


----------



## SazzleR

So many scans happening! I think :blue: is still winning! Still 11 days til mine!

bw - that's such a lovely, clear piccy :)


----------



## pinklizzy

I wasn't able to post this 2 weeks ago, apologies if its really huge I'm rubbish with photo bucket!

[URL=https://s241.photobucket.com/user/pinklizzy_photo/media/670F842A-1B3C-44DD-9821-0AA2B55F06F1_zpswsilwyjm.jpg.html][IMG]https://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff73/pinklizzy_photo/670F842A-1B3C-44DD-9821-0AA2B55F06F1_zpswsilwyjm.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

Our wriggly little beanie! :cloud9:


----------



## caitlenc

We are officially team blue!:blue::happydance:

The baby looked perfect! I am trying to post a pic, I apologize if it doesn't work.
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Amcolecchi

There does seem like a lot of boys!!!

Question, has anyone started or getting lower back pain? I am getting it super bad and I was just wondering if anyone else experienced this and if there is stretches or something I can do...it's not fun!


----------



## Kins

Amc- I had burning back pain at 18 weeks it subsided and now comes and goes. apparently yoga can help with it. But I havent time to go there.


----------



## MonyMony

Congrats on the great scans, ladies!

As for lower back pain, I'm sure there are stretches, but I end going the heating pad or partner massage route. I figure it's the least hubby can do since I'm doing the hard part! I also saw a lumbar back massager advertised at Brookstone for a reasonable amount that I'm tempted to get for the office.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Kins- thanks..I walk a lot and I have a pregnancy dvd but there is no yoga on it.. I am going to invest in a yoga dvd.


----------



## azure girl

I was having pain due to how I was sleeping, now I throw the top leg over a pillow and angle myself instead of a 90 degree angle, it helps so much! I don't walk around tons, so my back pain often happens when I sit poorly. I just get up and stretch and walk around, which helps loosen my tight muscles. Sorry you have pain, it is terrible!


----------



## wamommy

Beautiful scan pic, Caitlin!! Is it nice to have confirmation of team :blue:? Time to go shopping!

As for the pain, I definitely have that here. I was up a lot of last night with hip and leg pain, like right behind my knee. I do pregnancy pilates and yoga, but it doesn't seem to be helping. I'm thinking I might need to add stretches right before bed?


----------



## Amcolecchi

Thank you for the advice!! I will definitely try it all!!!


----------



## PandaMao

Hello ladies! We had our 20 week scan today and we are team pink! So excited as that's what I wanted. She wasn't cooperating at first as the cord was between her legs and she didn't want to move. She finally did right at the end thankfully. I'll admit I started crying when I saw what she was. So emotional! Hubby's happy, but I know he would have preferred a boy.


----------



## Nats21

PandaMao said:


> Hello ladies! We had our 20 week scan today and we are team pink! So excited as that's what I wanted. She wasn't cooperating at first as the cord was between her legs and she didn't want to move. She finally did right at the end thankfully. I'll admit I started crying when I saw what she was. So emotional! Hubby's happy, but I know he would have preferred a boy.

Congrats! Xx


----------



## sunshine0421

PandaMao said:


> Hello ladies! We had our 20 week scan today and we are team pink! So excited as that's what I wanted. She wasn't cooperating at first as the cord was between her legs and she didn't want to move. She finally did right at the end thankfully. I'll admit I started crying when I saw what she was. So emotional! Hubby's happy, but I know he would have preferred a boy.

Congratulations on your baby girl!!!


----------



## MonyMony

Congrats on the little girl! :happydance:


Feeling a bit of pressure now...so far staying team yellow. In our family we all have our preferences but try not to show it. It's an even split--two of us would be happier with a boy and the other two with a girl. So I'm worried about finding out at any point!


----------



## wamommy

Congrats on the girl, Panda!! :happydance:

Monymony, I know how you feel! Our anatomy scan is on the 4th of December, and if we can make it past there not finding out, we're home free! Our family is split, too... but since we have both girls and a boy no one is too set on one gender. :)

I got GREAT news today!! We opted for the Verifi test, a new blood test that detects trisomy 13, 18 and 21 at almost 100% rate. It replaces the amnio for women like me who will be "advanced maternal age" at the time of delivery. I'm 34, geez!! Anyhow, the test took 2 weeks to come back, but it was NEGATIVE!! :yipee: I'm so relieved. I know other things can be found at the anatomy scan, but for now I'm super happy. :) We had the option to find out the gender using this test as well, but I checked the "don't want to know" box. THAT was hard. :dohh:


----------



## Lisa85

Help!!! I'm away with the family this weekend and Just getting ready for bed and notice my boobs leaked a bit today!! What do I do??
My stupid OH told a passing family member and then they went and told everyone here!! Another 6 ppl! I'm so mad and embarrassed. I went to ask my step mum what to do and she just said I don't know put tissues there. Helpful! (Not)


----------



## RaeChay

Lisa85 said:


> Help!!! I'm away with the family this weekend and Just getting ready for bed and notice my boobs leaked a bit today!! What do I do??
> My stupid OH told a passing family member and then they went and told everyone here!! Another 6 ppl! I'm so mad and embarrassed. I went to ask my step mum what to do and she just said I don't know put tissues there. Helpful! (Not)

Looks like it's totally normal- I've suspected that mine are doing this too, when I'm not paying attention (at work etc), as I (TMI warning) have been noticing little crusty bits at my nipples from time to time that I have to brush away. The only cause for concern is if you're also noticing bloody leakage. Here's a link:

https://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/pregnancy-and-baby/pages/leaking-nipples-pregnant.aspx#close


----------



## SazzleR

Lisa85 - As RaeChay said, it's totally normal don't worry :hugs: If you can get to a shop then but some breast pads if you're worried about it showing through or ruining nice underwear. It will just be colostrum getting ready. I wake up with crusty nipples some morning so mine are doing it too (& did with DS) but only in the night so far.


----------



## Lisa85

Thanks ladies!! I had a small freak out last night. Haha glad some of you are experiencing this too. I was thinking it was very early!!
Hopefully it doesn't happen to much.


----------



## FarmersWife5

Tomorrow morning is the big day!! We finally find out if we are team blue or team pink!!! Its been hard getting through the day haha, and I hope I can sleep tonight!!

Wish us luck! :D


----------



## pinklizzy

Good luck Farmerswife! Can't wait to hear how it went :D


----------



## azure girl

Anyone getting unwanted belly touches? This lady at church touched my belly today while leaving! So awkward! :wacko: I don't like hugs from anyone but family and I definitely didn't want my belly touched! Too bad I was at church, or I would have said, "if you didn't put it there, don't touch it!" :rofl:


----------



## PandaMao

Good luck farmerswife. It'll be here before you know it.

Azure girl, nope no unwanted belly touches, but I have a pretty flabby belly so really no one can tell unless they know me. Kind of glad for that.


----------



## bookworm0901

Breast leaks are completely 100% normal!! I got it around 20 weeks with my son, it lasted until NOW and it's still going. The entire time I was breast feeding, when I stopped breast feeding, it got really bad when I found out I was pregnant (giant wet circles on my shirt) and now it still happens but it's finally slowed down a bit. When my son was born, I really overproduced milk so I think my body is basically never going to stop. :wacko:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Ya some of my husbands family don't ask, they just touch...I like to be asked but since it's his family I deal with it...my own family asks lol!!


----------



## Kins

Happy 20weeks AMC


----------



## karry1412

Hey guys! I just found this thread - can I join? I'm due on April 1st with our first (not counting a 2nd tri mc) & I'm team :blue:! I'm thrilled to be pregnant but having an awful time! :haha: Still having morning sickness, awful ligament pain (making it hard to walk at times), back pain, severe dizziness today - the list goes on! Delighted to have found you all to go through all this with!

I was admitted to another hospital last week due to vomitting blood (sorry, tmi!) & ended up having our anatomy scan then but I'm having my official one in my regular hospital tomorrow - they had better agree with the gender from the first hospital!


----------



## FarmersWife5

Well ladies looks like me & DH are on TEAM..:blue: BLUE :blue:


We are over the moon excited! I was at 20 weeks, and they moved me up to 21 weeks! And said baby boy is a healthy big boy weighing 1LB! So thankful!! Looks like we are naming him Easton Wayne :D


----------



## wamommy

congrats on team :blue: FarmersWife!!! How exciting :D


----------



## kksy9b

Yay!! Congratulations Farmerswife!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Congrats Farmer's wife!! Love the name too!! :)


----------



## bookworm0901

Congrats Farmer's wife! 

And welcome Karry! So sorry about your 2nd tri loss and pregnancy issues. :hugs: You can definitely come here for complaints. :) Do you mind my asking what gender the guess was? Just curious. Based on your ticker colors, I would say BLUE! Plus everyone in here are having boys! :dohh: 



karry1412 said:


> Hey guys! I just found this thread - can I join? I'm due on April 1st with our first (not counting a 2nd tri mc) & I'm team :blue:! I'm thrilled to be pregnant but having an awful time! :haha: Still having morning sickness, awful ligament pain (making it hard to walk at times), back pain, severe dizziness today - the list goes on! Delighted to have found you all to go through all this with!
> 
> I was admitted to another hospital last week due to vomitting blood (sorry, tmi!) & ended up having our anatomy scan then but I'm having my official one in my regular hospital tomorrow - they had better agree with the gender from the first hospital!


----------



## karry1412

Thanks for the welcome! :flower:

The first hospital said we're having a boy & they were 90-95% sure but I'm still interested to see what our regular hospital say tomorrow! So excited! Just hope they confirm that everything is ok. DH was so happy to hear we're having a boy that he was punching the air during the scan! :happydance:


----------



## karry1412

Update - everything went perfectly today! I thought we'd only be getting home from our 9am appointment now but we were out of the hospital inside an hour! We are DEFINITELY having a boy! :haha: I went on a little shopping spree afterwards to get all the stuff I had seen & said I'd get when we knew the gender. So I got a bear with a blue bow charm from Pandora, a lovely blue babygro with his name embroidered on & a customised Christmas tree decoration with my name, DHs name & babys name on the bump of the female snowman! The doctors were thrilled with everything they saw & said he's doing great - he's measuring a week ahead & estimated to be 1lb 5oz! :cloud9:


----------



## FarmersWife5

karry1412 said:


> Update - everything went perfectly today! I thought we'd only be getting home from our 9am appointment now but we were out of the hospital inside an hour! We are DEFINITELY having a boy! :haha: I went on a little shopping spree afterwards to get all the stuff I had seen & said I'd get when we knew the gender. So I got a bear with a blue bow charm from Pandora, a lovely blue babygro with his name embroidered on & a customised Christmas tree decoration with my name, DHs name & babys name on the bump of the female snowman! The doctors were thrilled with everything they saw & said he's doing great - he's measuring a week ahead & estimated to be 1lb 5oz! :cloud9:

Awesome news!! And congrats on that baby boy! I think April is lovin up on boys! The things you bought sound great!! What are you naming your boy?


----------



## karry1412

FarmersWife5 said:


> Awesome news!! And congrats on that baby boy! I think April is lovin up on boys! The things you bought sound great!! What are you naming your boy?

Thanks! :hugs: There does seem to be a lot of boys coming into the world in a few months! The name we've decided on is Scott (potential middle name is Jamie) :happydance: I love the name you've picked!


----------



## Amcolecchi

I love the name!! Any one else have names? My husband and I are Italian so our son's name is going to be Matteo Anthony :)


----------



## wamommy

Congrats on the boys! Wow, there are so many blue babies in this group!! :D

We haven't discussed names much, since we have fought SO much with the other 3 kids over names. I always end up giving in and then resenting DH for not letting me name them something I like. Of course the names have grown on me once I met the babies, but this time I really want to have a FULL say in the baby's name. I have 3 or 4 names for each gender that I've secretly squirreled away, and I'm thinking when the baby is born I'll hand DH _my_ list and say, "ok, pick one!" :haha:


----------



## azure girl

No names yet...DH doesn't want to think about them quite yet :dohh: So, here I am, going through different sites to try for potential names...the issue is that DH doesn't want "newfangled" trendy names, he wants classic names. So I spend hours finding names that don't sound "old" :wacko: I told my sister a name that he hasn't rejected and her reaction was "ew..." Ugh...


----------



## wamommy

azure girl said:


> No names yet...DH doesn't want to think about them quite yet :dohh: So, here I am, going through different sites to try for potential names...*the issue is that DH doesn't want "newfangled" trendy names, he wants classic names. So I spend hours finding names that don't sound "old" *:wacko: I told my sister a name that he hasn't rejected and her reaction was "ew..." Ugh...

This sounds exactly like DH. I don't particularly like the same names as DH, but we both agreed Max (my 9-month-old's name) was a pretty good compromise. I also like Jack, but there's a really famous tv show character named Jack Mylastname, so it was out. :(

I really like Luca (I'm half Italian, amcolecchi :)) but I don't know if DH would go for that for a boy.


----------



## SazzleR

Lovely to see more happy scan news. And even more :blue: ! Wow, these boys are outnumbering the :pink: in a big way!

:wave: Karry. Sorry to hear about your previous loss but great to hear you have a healthy bubba in there now :)


----------



## Nats21

We like Maisie / Erin / Hermione. Maisies winning so far! Xx


----------



## FarmersWife5

It makes it seem SO real.. when you know the gender and you have them named! I cant believe I have a baby boy named Easton!! Seriously.. I cant wrap my head around it! This is our first! Seems like just yesterday I was still getting those dang negative preg. tests!

Bring it on April!!


----------



## Lisa85

We are naming a baby girl Elena! We haven't picked a middle name yet. I like Violet and found out that was actually my great grandmas name but my OH doesn't like it.

Im so glad it was a girl coz we couldn't agree on any boy names but we both love Elena.


----------



## Lisa85

Got my pram today!!!! yay!!!
I got a bugaboo cameleon


----------



## wouldluvabub

Hello ladies, sorry I don't post much!! I try to keep up and read everything just not that great at posting! Things seem to be going well over here! Getting lots of lovely kicks! This little man doesn't kick as hard as my first did! We think we are pretty set on a name but keeping an open mind as we didnt name DS till he was born. 
DS #1 is:
B r a x t o n W i l l i a m 

For DS #2 were thinking:
S u l l i v a n G e o f f r e y

Sorry about the spaces.. Trying to avoid google searches!! 

Both boys middle names are family names.


----------



## karry1412

azure girl said:


> I told my sister a name that he hasn't rejected and her reaction was "ew..." Ugh...

I was worried my Mam might react like that (sometimes she seems to have no filter!) but thankfully she loves Scott! I haven't told her the middle name yet (but she'll be here in about five minutes) but it's a combination of both my fathers name & DHs fathers name so hopefully she'll like that too!



SazzleR said:


> :wave: Karry. Sorry to hear about your previous loss but great to hear you have a healthy bubba in there now :)

Thanks so much :hugs: It actually happened on St. Stephens Day which was horrible timing (not that there's ever a good time for that to happen) so this little guy is making it so much easier to get through Christmas this year.



FarmersWife5 said:


> Seems like just yesterday I was still getting those dang negative preg. tests!

I think all of that seems so far away now! So glad that we're all finally past that stage! :happydance:


----------



## Amcolecchi

I LOVE the name Luca, my friend's name is Luca...my husband said no to it because he liked Matteo better but I love it too!! You should tell him your full Italian friend said to do the name hahahaha 

QUOTE=wamommy;30648791]


azure girl said:


> No names yet...DH doesn't want to think about them quite yet :dohh: So, here I am, going through different sites to try for potential names...*the issue is that DH doesn't want "newfangled" trendy names, he wants classic names. So I spend hours finding names that don't sound "old" *:wacko: I told my sister a name that he hasn't rejected and her reaction was "ew..." Ugh...

This sounds exactly like DH. I don't particularly like the same names as DH, but we both agreed Max (my 9-month-old's name) was a pretty good compromise. I also like Jack, but there's a really famous tv show character named Jack Mylastname, so it was out. :(

I really like Luca (I'm half Italian, amcolecchi :)) but I don't know if DH would go for that for a boy.[/QUOTE]


----------



## little moomin

team blue for us :D a little brother for Elijah <3


----------



## pinklizzy

Congratulations moomin! So many little boys! 
Our bump will probably be nameless as OH and I cannot agree on any names!!


----------



## WantingABubba

My bump is Xana x


----------



## little moomin

ours nearly has a name, i found it harder this time cos it has to kind of match Elijah


----------



## Jellysecret

Wow can't beleive how many boys! I've got my 20 week scan today, will be so hard not to find out. Just hope everything is all ok as still no bump and very little movement. Got a heart beat monitor so I know that's still going strong. 

Had a dream last night we had another girl, although I'm usually always convinced I'm having a boy and been wrong both times. Only 20 more weeks to wait lol


----------



## karry1412

Good luck jellysecret! Can't wait to hear how you get on!


----------



## Reno

We've pretty much decided on Calvin Adam!


----------



## Kins

How did it go jellysecret?


----------



## Jellysecret

Yep all went well and I did resist asking what we were having I tried to look for any clues but it was so wriggly! Also had to go for a walk to get baby to flip over so could check the spine. 

My placenta was pretty low last time but thankfully that's now moved up and is anterior so prob the reason for lack of movement.

Will add a pic once I can work out how to do it on my phone!


----------



## Jellysecret

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v499/jellybean_2105/BB4B4FF9-0725-4051-95D8-37D411F72372.jpg

What do you think, boy or girl?? :D


----------



## Kins

boy.
although I have NOTHING to base it on lol and i dont know how to read the skull thing


----------



## MonyMony

We had our anatomy scan two days ago and everything looked perfect. But it was so, so hard to stay team yellow! I got a flash of something that made me think team blue, but then I thought that last time too and it was a girl. :shrug:

Congrats to the ladies who just joined a team! :)

We're still having trouble with the names for boys though we have a girl name we really like--Keira (or Kyra). But judging by the way it's going on this thread, looks like we should be preparing for a boy! :haha:


----------



## FarmersWife5

Jelly- Not sure on the gender but.. they look healthy and happy to me!! You are strong for waiting till the end haha.

DH is really confusing me! Before we found out gender we had a girl and boy name picked. So I assumed... we were going with the boy name we had picked out? When I said to DH so we are naming him "Easton" right.. he goes ugh idk its too early to be for sure.. WHAT.. So I said well.. do you not like that name now? And he says no I do like it.. but I think we need to wait until we 100% name him..

I guess I was excited we had names picked out before even knowing gender.. and now that we know its a boy.. he doesn't want to for sure name him that.. im wondering if he secretly doesn't like the name? Idk!!


----------



## Kins

We are staying team yellow and having a tough time finding girl names


----------



## bw9522

We are team yellow no names for boy although I like Mason. I want an modern name but not overly popular. DS is Damon. 

Girls name : Lexie Rose


----------



## Reno

Just booked a sneaky 3D scan for 21st Dec (V-day), a little surprise for hubby!


----------



## bookworm0901

Names.....ugh. With my son, I suggested a name that I loved before pregnancy to DH as my boy name and he agreed immediately, it was awesome. But suddenly this time around, he thinks he should "pick" since I "picked" our son- all I did was suggest a name and he agreed! :dohh: so he has been extremely difficult if it wasn't a name *he* chose. I finally agreed on his name, he wants Charlotte and we will call her Charlee. I agreed but I don't like Charlotte as much as Charlee and Charlee is just the nickname (which, so far, no one calls her, including DH :wacko:). Ugh, it just meant so much to him but I'm sad I'm not in love with it like I was my son's name.


----------



## Reno

Oh, also my due date has moved from the 9th, to the 11th by 20w scan measurements! I'm back a few days, but I'd rather mentally have a later date in my head so I hopefully go early!


----------



## PugLuvAh

I had my scan last Wednesday and tried to find out the gender, but we're still team yellow. It was the same with my son, wouldn't show us and no good pictures. Both DH and I think its a boy, so we'll find out April 4th if we're right :)

We've got our boy name picked, but no girl name yet. We're having such a hard time with it. We really liked Isla, but its becoming increasingly popular. Now we're considering Morgan, Amy or Bryce...haven't really settled on anything though.


----------



## caitlenc

Our boy will be Emmett Christopher...we liked Emmett for my daughter if she had turned out to be a boy, and we both still agree that it's our name!


----------



## momofone08

Sorry I have been missing for 2 weeks ladies. My computer got a virus so bad that the system is completely crashed. We couldn't even pay to get it fixed it, it's that bad! 

I updated everything. If I missed anyone's gender bump or date change please let me know! 

We decided on Odin Alexander for our blue bundle.


----------



## KjConard

Had my ultrasound last week and we are expecting a BOY! We are so happy!


----------



## momofone08

KjConard said:



> Had my ultrasound last week and we are expecting a BOY! We are so happy!

Welcome to team :blue:


----------



## wamommy

So many blue bumps!! Holy moly!! :) Congrats, ladies!!

I'm sorry to hear about your computer, momofone...SO frustrating. Welcome back! 

I have my big scan on Wednesday. Give me strength to stay team :yellow:!!!


----------



## azure girl

Well, I am team :blue: Sorry to remind you, momofone08, just had a little look at the op. :)


----------



## KjConard

I felt the baby was a boy but seeing all the blue bumps here I thought maybe I would be getting my second little girl! :). Now it's onto baby names and decorating the nursery!

Also, the baby was measuring big! I think 12 ounces at 19 weeks! The tech said he is measuring a few days earlier then his predicted due date. I had my DD at 36 weeks so I think he will be here early as well!


----------



## Kins

Had my anatomy scan today. Remained team yellow. Baby was measuring small. I wrote about it in my journal and included a picture. 

How much did you babies weigh around this time? I'm 20w5d


----------



## KjConard

Kins, I commented above but our boy was measuring around 12 once sat 19+2. Last time around Cameryn was measuring a week late and they pushed. My due date back I think 5 days, but I knew she would since I was going off my conception date and the doctors were going from my last cycle.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Wow lots of boys for April!! :) Does anyone here have an anterior placenta? I am sorry if I already asked this...I am very forgetful! lol


----------



## Jellysecret

Amcolecchi said:


> Wow lots of boys for April!! :) Does anyone here have an anterior placenta? I am sorry if I already asked this...I am very forgetful! lol

Yes I have an anterior placenta and I'm feeling hardly any movement at all *sighs* 

kins - baby was measuring 12 ounces when I had my scan, think I was 20+4


----------



## Amcolecchi

OMG ME EITHER!!! I am going to PM you, if that's ok?


----------



## momofone08

azuregirl- thanks for the reminder. I've been gone for 2 week thanks to my computer crashing, so it was hard catching up. I'll update it for you now. :flower:

Amcolecchi- I have an anterior placenta


----------



## Amcolecchi

momo-I have like 1,000 questions lol...This is my first pregnancy and the docs say I am ok but I am 21 weeks and still don't feel anything...well I mean I feel some stuff but I am not sure if it's the baby or not and with the placenta they said it will be awhile for me to feel anything so I wasn't sure when I should feel something? Ugh just stressing out for no reason I guess! I saw him moving like crazy on the ultrasound and all of his organs were in great shape and he is the right size so I am not sure when I should feel something?!


----------



## staceyg

I have an anterior placenta too I can only few baby a few times a day mainly when I'm laying flat :(


----------



## momofone08

Amcolecchi said:


> momo-I have like 1,000 questions lol...This is my first pregnancy and the docs say I am ok but I am 21 weeks and still don't feel anything...well I mean I feel some stuff but I am not sure if it's the baby or not and with the placenta they said it will be awhile for me to feel anything so I wasn't sure when I should feel something? Ugh just stressing out for no reason I guess! I saw him moving like crazy on the ultrasound and all of his organs were in great shape and he is the right size so I am not sure when I should feel something?!

Completely normal not to be feeling him yet. I felt my first daughter at 16 weeks, my second at 14, and now at 22 1/2 weeks with this pregnancy I am only feeling flutters occasionally. I even go a day or two without movement and then I get a few little flutters again. I usually feel him if I lay on my stomach at night, or if I have something on my stomach (like the laptop). My Dr. said not to worry. She said proper kicks won't be here until at least 25/26 weeks. Makes me sad to wait that long.


----------



## wamommy

I had an anterior placenta with my last pregnancy, and I didn't feel anything until about 20-22 weeks, too. Don't worry! It's hard, because I know you so badly want to feel movement, but I promise it will happen. By 36 weeks, when your LO is punching you in the vagina, you'll miss the peace and quiet a bit. :D :haha:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Haha thank you for all the reassurance! You are right it is so hard because I do want to feel something! I sometimes think when I lay down I feel like a poking sensation or a tickle but then I am like nah it's gas lol...but yes I can't wait for kicks!!! Haha I say that now so we will see at 36 weeks how I feel haha!


----------



## SazzleR

I had my 20 week scan yesterday. All was fine :) Organs all ok & measuring just right :thumbup: Placenta in a good place etc. We stayed :yellow: but the sonographer actually said that he wouldn't have been able to tell us anyway cos baby was in a weird position - face down, all curled up like it was kneeling on all 4s :shrug: Strange child! Can't be comfortable like that!


----------



## Reno

I feel most movement when laying flat on my back! I'm lucky that my placenta has been round the back both times!


----------



## wamommy

I feel the most movement when DS is in my arms. It's like they're already battling for my attention! Kicks are still very light, but it feels like light tapping.

Congrats on your scan SazzleR! Glad to here all is well. :) We have our scan tomorrow, and I hope to stay team :yellow: with you!


----------



## azure girl

I have an Anterior placenta. But, only on the left. My little monkey has been kicking daily since 16 weeks. I have felt him everywhere for weeks, but I think it is due to his high activity level. He moves soooo much! I sometimes wonder when he sleeps. Now his kicks feel like thuds from the inside, they make my belly move. Some babies are just very active, the tech confirmed he is quite a mover, so maybe your babies are much less crazy than mine!


----------



## PandaMao

I have an anterior placenta too. I've felt flutters and other odd moments since 17 weeks. I started feeling kicks since last week. Until last week it would be days between movements and would only feel something maybe twice a day. Now I feel her smart every day, but mostly when I'm laying down. sometimes it's still only once or twice a day.


----------



## RaeChay

I too am anterior. But I have been feeling baby since 15 weeks or so... I think I'm in the same boat where I just have a crazy active baby. It has given some techs some trouble! Like I've had to go in twice for my 12 week, and about to go in a third time for a 20 week scan for things they haven't photographed yet. Baby is sure stubborn already.


----------



## GlassPeony

My placenta is entirely in the back, I mostly feel strong kicks and movement if I'm lying flat or crunched over. My bestie had an anterior placenta and she didn't feel definite movement until 23 weeks!


----------



## sunshine0421

Had our 20 week scan on Monday and had confimation that we are team blue!! It was amazing seeing my littly boy sucking his thumb!! Now I can't wait to meet him!!


https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7429/11213194625_eff0ef8589_m.jpg


----------



## azure girl

Welcome to team :blue: !


----------



## wamommy

I had my 19 week scan today, and all looks perfect with our little yellow bundle!! We were tempted to find out the gender, but stayed team :yellow:. LO measured 5 days ahead, but they left my due date as April 30th. :) Overall I'm relieved!! I was up all night last night imagining all that could go wrong. It all seems so much more real now.


----------



## sunshine0421

Somehow my picture of little man didn't upload but here he is :)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## sunshine0421

So lame I can't figure out how to upload his pic but it is my avatar too...sorry proud mommy lol


----------



## karry1412

Sunshine - welcome to team :blue:!! 

Wamommy - Well done on staying team :yellow: & glad everything went well - I can't sleep the night before my appointments either :sleep:


----------



## FarmersWife5

Congrats to everyone!! There is LOTS of boys on the way! Someone had asked how much their baby weighed.. My boy was measuring a week ahead at 21 weeks on the 25th and was already 16 ounces. OB said he was a big healthy boy.. 16 ounces however is a bit big haha


Heres my boy! I just love his little pin nose and mouth! So amazing how much he has grown since the last scan!

I love seeing everyone elses pics too!


----------



## fdcsw126

Ive been absent from this thread but we are officially team :pink: We have had 2 scans and both said there was no denying she was a girl!!! Her name is Ashlyn Grace!! I have been feeling movements since about 15 weeks but I felt her first kick at 19 weeks, she seems to move more when music is playing or when our dog is on my lap!!


----------



## kksy9b

Hi everyone! Finally caught up! I've been off the boards for a couple weeks and am happy to come back and see so many more gender announcements!

AFM, things are going fairly well. Baby boy is settling into a sleep pattern already so I know when to expect him up and moving during the day. I've been feeling him daily for the last several weeks but he gets shy if DH puts his hand on my belly! Sigh..eventually he'll get to feel him kicking too...for now its reserved just for me I guess! :)

Went to doctor yesterday and he wasn't impressed by the imaging centers scan a few weeks ago (apparently they didn't measure everything they needed to). He's sending me to the high risk doctor to check baby's growth, specifically the femur and humorous bones (the femur had a soft marker on it). That appointment is next week. Just praying we get some answers and can stop playing the guessing game.


----------



## wish4baby

Hi ladies! I'd like to join the group please :)

I'm scheduled for a repeat c-section on 4/4/14 (due date is 4/10). This will be my 5th child. My oldest 3 are boys, followed by a little girl and now we are expecting another baby girl!
We are officially team :pink: yay!!!!

I also have an anterior placenta, which I have never experienced before. I just started feeling regular movements, maybe 2 weeks ago - no flutters here, ever! One day thuds started then I started feeling stretches regularly, and now hiccups (first time yesterday). I was panicked about it because with my previous pregnancies, I felt movement very early. My ob told me hers was in the same location as mine and she felt nothing until 23 weeks!

I had another scan yesterday because the first didn't get all the measurements, and our babybean weighs a pound and is 10.5 inches :)


----------



## pinklizzy

Hi wish4baby, congratulations on team :pink:!
I'm finding it hard on team yellow, I want to buy clothes!!
24 weeks today though :happydance:


----------



## MissRhead

Hey my due date changed to 21st april and im team blue! :) x


----------



## karry1412

Congrats on team :pink: fdcsw126! Sounds like you're growing a little dancer!

Welcome wish4baby & congrats on team :pink: too!


----------



## momofone08

Congrats on finding out bump gender ladies. I have updated the front. 
Looks like the girlies are catching up!


----------



## wamommy

momofone, can you plz update me to team :yellow:? We officially did it!


----------



## momofone08

wamommy said:


> momofone, can you plz update me to team :yellow:? We officially did it!

sure can :thumbup: Way to go staying team :yellow: I wish I could do it.


----------



## sunshine0421

MissRhead said:


> Hey my due date changed to 21st april and im team blue! :) x

We have the same due date and are both having boys!! Congrats!!


----------



## Sinclair

Ekk, finally had my son's heart echo, thankfully everything looks alright right now but we still have to wait until he's here to know if he has any signs of my darling's heart condition, or a different one. n.n Everything looks good. Even got some 4D pictures of him, and he already looks like my darling. ( x3 ):o He has his lips for sure! :happydance: So happy he's okay.


----------



## SazzleR

Mumofone, would you mind putting me down as :yellow: on the front page when you get a minute, please? :) 

Lovely hear news of lots of lovely scans. Can't believe the early April mummies-to-be are so close to third tri. It's going crazy fast!


----------



## azure girl

Yay! V Day! :happydance:


----------



## momofone08

azure girl said:


> Yay! V Day! :happydance:

:happydance::happydance::happydance: YAY!!! Congrats on your v-day!


----------



## Nats21

azure girl said:


> Yay! V Day! :happydance:

Yay congrats! Xx

ETA - oh can you put me down for team pink on the front page to please xx


----------



## kksy9b

azure girl said:


> Yay! V Day! :happydance:

:happydance::happydance::happydance:awesome!! Congrats!!


----------



## bookworm0901

Ahhh Happy VDay! I've been counting down!!


----------



## wamommy

Congrats on v-day, azure! :yipee:

Nats21, thank goodness for another team :pink:!! I was beginning to think this thread was rigged with blue! Girls are so lovely. :D

Did anyone else completely sprout a bump at about 20 weeks?? I was pretty flat-tummied until this week. Suddenly I'm giant! I'm probably the last due in the group (due April 30th) so since you're all a bit ahead perhaps you could shed some light! This IS baby #4 for me, but I forget when I grew last time, lol.


----------



## MonyMony

Hm, I've been growing all along, but this week for sure, I have a big round belly all of a sudden! Also due April 30th. I think this was the case last time too, but hard to remember because it's been a while...


----------



## Kins

Wamommy mine seemed to pop at 21 weeks(this week) I'm loving it


----------



## karry1412

azure girl said:


> Yay! V Day! :happydance:

Congratulations! :hugs:


----------



## pinklizzy

Off to see the midwife this afternoon just for a routine appt but I've started to have SPD-like pains again :-( much earlier this time around!


----------



## Nats21

wamommy said:


> Congrats on v-day, azure! :yipee:
> 
> Nats21, thank goodness for another team :pink:!! I was beginning to think this thread was rigged with blue! Girls are so lovely. :D
> 
> Did anyone else completely sprout a bump at about 20 weeks?? I was pretty flat-tummied until this week. Suddenly I'm giant! I'm probably the last due in the group (due April 30th) so since you're all a bit ahead perhaps you could shed some light! This IS baby #4 for me, but I forget when I grew last time, lol.

:haha: thanks wamommy! Its gonna be exciting having a boy and a girl, plus the outfits are so much better, think OHs bank balance is gonna suffer this time around!

I popped around 17 weeks this time.

Hope today went well pinklizzy

Xx


----------



## kksy9b

Managed to stay up to midnight to see the ticker switch to... V-day!! So excited to reach this milestone!


----------



## karry1412

kksy9b said:


> Managed to stay up to midnight to see the ticker switch to... V-day!! So excited to reach this milestone!

Congratulations!! :happydance: V-day for me too!


----------



## Kins

What is SPD pains?


----------



## Amcolecchi

Ummm what's V-day?


----------



## kksy9b

karry- congratulations to you too!! So relieving to reach this point!

Amcole- V-day (Viability Day) is when you reach 24 weeks. At this point forward, doctors will intervene to save baby if something were to go wrong (earlier than 23 weeks they wont intervene; the 23rd week is a "gray area." Some would intervene, most won't). Baby's chance of survival outside of the womb is about 50%. From this point every day their odds increase a little under 2%. By 28 weeks the odds of survival is around 90% (not taking into account that there would be other health issues if born that early... but survival rate is high). The reason being that at 24 weeks major organ development has reached a point that is compatible with current technology.


----------



## wamommy

Kins said:


> What is SPD pains?

Symphysis pubis dysfunction, or basically a pelvic misalignment that causes a lot of pain during (and for some after) pregnancy. From what I understand it's pretty painful, even more so than the "normal" pains we all get. :haha:

Happy V-day to those who hit 24 weeks! How exciting. :D You're getting so close!


----------



## Amcolecchi

OOOHHHH Thank you!!!! I can't wait to be at V-day!!!! I will be in two weeks!!! AHHHHH this makes me feel so much better know what V-day is!!! Congrats on your Vday tho!!! :)



kksy9b said:


> karry- congratulations to you too!! So relieving to reach this point!
> 
> Amcole- V-day (Viability Day) is when you reach 24 weeks. At this point forward, doctors will intervene to save baby if something were to go wrong (earlier than 23 weeks they wont intervene; the 23rd week is a "gray area." Some would intervene, most won't). Baby's chance of survival outside of the womb is about 50%. From this point every day their odds increase a little under 2%. By 28 weeks the odds of survival is around 90% (not taking into account that there would be other health issues if born that early... but survival rate is high). The reason being that at 24 weeks major organ development has reached a point that is compatible with current technology.


----------



## momofone08

It's so hard to believe we are all heading into the v-day time of this pregnancy (mine is tomorrow!) This pregnancy has flown, I wish it would slow just a little since this is my last time being pregnant. I have my 24 week check up today. My little man is finally strong enough for me to feel his movements through the anterior placenta. It's so great. He's definitely one really active little guy.


----------



## MonyMony

I have quite a while before v-day, but*so happy for all those who are there or nearly so.

Just found out a friend of mine's son was born at 23 weeks exactly, so they did resuscitate him--which they wouldn't have if it had been the day before! He has some motor issues, but intellectually he's at grade level which is why I'd never suspected. It's amazing what's possible. 

But here's hoping that everyone goes to term!


----------



## bookworm0901

I had mild spd with my son and it's started up again already. For me it's a really sore pubic bone and painful to walk at times. The other day I was walking on ice/snow and I walked very carefully. Then later in the evening, I was soooo sore. It seemed related to how I was walking in the snow.


----------



## SazzleR

Still 3 whole weeks til V day for me :( Can't believe we're heading to that point though! It's flying! Congrats to everyone already carrying a now viable baby :)


----------



## sunshine0421

Congrats to everyone who has reached V-Day only a few more weeks for me!!!


----------



## pinklizzy

My MW gave me a giant piece of tubi-grip bandage which I am meant to wear over my pelvis to help! It's very tricky to get into and out of, not ideal when I need to pee so many times a day :haha:
My pelvic bone feels very sore and almost bruised, worse after a busy day at work-I do a lot of standing and then scrubbing large kennels/mopping floors which aggravates it. It's not that bad at the moment, I'm just very conscious that I have a long way to go yet and worry about it getting any worse.


----------



## bookworm0901

pinklizzy said:


> My MW gave me a giant piece of tubi-grip bandage which I am meant to wear over my pelvis to help! It's very tricky to get into and out of, not ideal when I need to pee so many times a day :haha:
> My pelvic bone feels very sore and almost bruised, worse after a busy day at work-I do a lot of standing and then scrubbing large kennels/mopping floors which aggravates it. It's not that bad at the moment, I'm just very conscious that I have a long way to go yet and worry about it getting any worse.

I would love something to help with it, but my OBGYN has only suggested physical therapy and I don't feel like I need to go that far yet. I feel so bad for you dealing with SPD and a job! I'm a SAHM and I can basically avoid anything that might aggravate it and it still bothers me constantly. Last night was the worst it's ever been and I just kept thinking, I have a long way to go!


----------



## Nats21

Congrats to everyone on reaching v day. Mines next wednesday so a week and a day left. Got my midwife appointment that same day so will hear LOs heartbeat again yay! Xx


----------



## wamommy

You poor dears!! I don't have SPD, just regular old hip and back pain, but I find it hard to sleep sometimes. I think it's just because I'm getting old... :haha: I have found that sleeping with a pillow between my knees helps a lot. I remember the last couple of months with DS I would get up in the middle of the night and take a hot shower to ease hip and back pain. It was the only thing that worked!


----------



## MonyMony

I highly recommend giving physical therapy a try. I had something very similar in that my hip joints were misaligned, and the physical therapist basically gave me my life back for the last three weeks of pregnancy. I could barely walk up until then. Oh, how I wish I'd seen her sooner! The trick is to get someone experienced with treating pregnant women so you have to call around.


----------



## karry1412

SazzleR said:


> Congrats to everyone already carrying a now viable baby :)

Oh my God!! I know I reached V-Day but having it put like that makes it seem even more real!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

For those with SPD - I don't know if that's what I have or not but my doctor recommended pregnancy pilates... Might be worth a shot :shrug:


----------



## bookworm0901

these headaches ugggghh......I had one so bad last night that I went to bed early and I woke up with it! AH!


----------



## bookworm0901

Oh- in other news, I can feel kicks on the outside. :) DH felt her for the first time 2 days ago and I thought it was a fluke cause it was one little kick, but this morning she was going crazy and I could feel it all from the outside. If I put too much pressure on my tummy trying to feel, she stops though. So I have to just rest my hand lightly so as not to scare her away. :haha: surprising since I have an anterior placenta!


----------



## kksy9b

So glad that you can feel her bookworm! My LO gets shy really quick if you have a hand on the belly...he has finally "allowed" for me to start feeling him from the outside too..but if my husband tries he will stop kicking and patiently wait for him to remove said hand...and then immediately start up again lol

Going stir crazy...2 1/2 hours to the appointment with the specialist to see if the soft marker on the femur bone means anything or if he is fine...tick tock tick tock...


----------



## Amcolecchi

Yayy that is awesome news! I have a anterior placenta too and last week after I had lunch with a friend I could feel him moving! And my friend put her hand on my belly and she could feel him too! BUT it's sad because I don't feel him all the time and it worries me but they said it's hard with an anterior placenta to have "normal, routine kicks" but yayy so exciting!!! 



bookworm0901 said:


> Oh- in other news, I can feel kicks on the outside. :) DH felt her for the first time 2 days ago and I thought it was a fluke cause it was one little kick, but this morning she was going crazy and I could feel it all from the outside. If I put too much pressure on my tummy trying to feel, she stops though. So I have to just rest my hand lightly so as not to scare her away. :haha: surprising since I have an anterior placenta!


----------



## momofone08

It's my V-day! :happydance: :happydance: 

I've had 4 losses, so reaching this point is always such a major relief!


----------



## karry1412

momofone08 said:


> It's my V-day! :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> I've had 4 losses, so reaching this point is always such a major relief!

Congrats on getting this far! Sorry about your losses though :hugs:


----------



## wamommy

:yipee: Congrats momofone08! I've still got a month to go... :dohh: 

On the plus side, I'm finally getting a bump! I _think_ people can finally tell it's not just left over weight from DS, lol.
 



Attached Files:







20weeks (Medium).jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## kksy9b

Congratulations momofone!! It is so good to hear that you've reached this point, especially after your previous losses!

Just got home from specialist...baby boy is perfect! Measuring right on track, moving like crazy, and not modest at all- I think he was quite proud to flash his boy parts at the doctors lol. I am so incredibly relieved.


----------



## pinklizzy

Congratulations on Vday momofone! :happydance:

Great news kksy9b, so pleased everything is ok with your little guy :wohoo:


----------



## Nats21

Congratulations momofone and kksy9b!

A week till my v day, can't wait! 

Christmas is my next countdown after that, only a week after but it helps having something to countdown to! Xx


----------



## momofone08

Thank you everyone! 

kksyb- I am so happy to hear that! :happydance:
wamommy- what a cute bump!


----------



## bookworm0901

Congrats momofone and kksy9b!

Interesting story- an old friend posted her gender reveal on Facebook a few weeks ago and it's a much waited for baby boy! Her first LO is a girl and there are several girls in the family, so everyone was soooo excited. Well she posted yesterday that it's actually a baby girl- sonographer was wrong the first time! :shock: They are a great family and will love their baby girl but I feel sooo bad for them because they were kinda "teased" with a much hoped for boy. To be honest, I did wonder how they could know so early since she's a few weeks behind me, I found out early (18 wks), and we announced around the same time. They were told 95% boy though, so I guess they just ran with it.


----------



## momofone08

bookworm0901 said:


> Congrats momofone and kksy9b!
> 
> Interesting story- an old friend posted her gender reveal on Facebook a few weeks ago and it's a much waited for baby boy! Her first LO is a girl and there are several girls in the family, so everyone was soooo excited. Well she posted yesterday that it's actually a baby girl- sonographer was wrong the e first time! :shock: They are a great family and will love their baby girl but I feel sooo bad for them because they were kinda "teased" with a much hoped for boy. To be honest, I did wonder how they could know so early since she's a few weeks behind me, I found out early (18 wks), and we announced around the same time. They were told 95% boy though, so I guess they just ran with it.

Oh no! Poor thing. I am so happy she has a healthy baby, but I fully understand the want for a certain gender. We have the only grandchildren on both sides and they are both girls, so everyone wanted a boy this time. We got our boy, and I am thrilled, so I fully understand how excited she must have been. No one expects the scan tech to be wrong. Poor thing!


----------



## wamommy

Eeep! It's great that they're still totally excited for a girl, but they must be disappointed too! I can't imagine.

I'm such a cynic that I have to actually SEE the goods to believe boy or girl. With all 3 of my babies I could definitely tell, even if the ultrasound tech hadn't told me. With this one I had to tell her, "don't aim anywhere down there, and if you do, tell me to look away!" I've seen enough potty shots on BnB to spot gender a mile away... :haha: It doesn't hurt that all of my US have been at 20 weeks, so things are a lot more clear.


----------



## bookworm0901

I need to see it too! Makes me wonder what my friends sonographer saw the first time. I guess a girl nub mistaken for boy parts since she was sometime around 16 wks, I believe. I'm the same with BNB potty shot experiences, that would make it soooo much harder to stay yellow!


----------



## SazzleR

Great news, kksy9b :thumbup:

Eeeeeek! Another gender mix up story :( Glad I'm staying :yellow: There'll be no mistaking it by the time I see the goods irl :haha:


----------



## karry1412

wamommy - That is such a cute bump!! :flower:

kksy9b - Congratulations on your scan going well! :happydance:



bookworm0901 said:


> Interesting story- an old friend posted her gender reveal on Facebook a few weeks ago and it's a much waited for baby boy! Her first LO is a girl and there are several girls in the family, so everyone was soooo excited. Well she posted yesterday that it's actually a baby girl- sonographer was wrong the first time! :shock: They are a great family and will love their baby girl but I feel sooo bad for them because they were kinda "teased" with a much hoped for boy. To be honest, I did wonder how they could know so early since she's a few weeks behind me, I found out early (18 wks), and we announced around the same time. *They were told 95% boy though*, so I guess they just ran with it.

That's what we were told! :shock: Although we were told the same by two different hospitals so hopefully we're safe!


----------



## caitlenc

Wamommy, what a beautiful bump, and you look amazing for being on your fourth pregnancy!

The gender mix-up is pretty freaky. We've been told THREE times that it's a boy, I've seen the goods, and I *still *have this irrational feeling he will come out a girl!:haha:

Honestly, I would be fine if he did, but I plan on getting rid of my girl stuff, so she'd be wearing lots of blue for the first few months!:shrug:

I have another scan in 10 days, and I plan on having them check AGAIN!:dohh:


----------



## bookworm0901

AH I hope my story didn't freak everyone out!! Not my intentions!! 

I think she was a bit embarrassed, but she actually had a gender reveal party where they cut into a blue cake. That would be a little hard once you found out you're actually team pink!


----------



## imaginary8x

Had my scan today... was team yellow but baby had other plans and we got to see his bits right away so I'm team blue now. :) lol


----------



## kksy9b

imaginary8x said:


> Had my scan today... was team yellow but baby had other plans and we got to see his bits right away so I'm team blue now. :) lol

He just wanted to make himself known! Congratulations on the blue bundle!


----------



## wamommy

imaginary8x said:


> Had my scan today... was team yellow but baby had other plans and we got to see his bits right away so I'm team blue now. :) lol

Haha! Congrats :D I'm amazed by how many boys this group has!


----------



## pinklizzy

Congratulations on the :blue: bump!


----------



## Nats21

imaginary8x said:


> Had my scan today... was team yellow but baby had other plans and we got to see his bits right away so I'm team blue now. :) lol

Haha boys have a habit of doing that! Callum revealed himself at our scan (although we did want to know). Congrats hun xx


----------



## momofone08

imaginary8x said:


> Had my scan today... was team yellow but baby had other plans and we got to see his bits right away so I'm team blue now. :) lol

welcome to team blue!


----------



## brenn09

V-day for me! I can't believe how quickly this is going, now that the nausea is gone :haha:

Congrats to wamommy, kksyb and imaginary8x!


----------



## kksy9b

brenn09 said:


> V-day for me! I can't believe how quickly this is going, now that the nausea is gone :haha:
> 
> Congrats to wamommy, kksyb and imaginary8x!

Congratulations on V-day!! It is amazing that we are all coming up in this point in the pregnancy...its going so fast!


----------



## momofone08

brenn09 said:


> V-day for me! I can't believe how quickly this is going, now that the nausea is gone :haha:
> 
> Congrats to wamommy, kksyb and imaginary8x!

Congratulations!


----------



## Kins

hhaha imaginery that is so funny. Was it like wam bam right when they put probe on belly?
I had my tech tell us to turn our heads when she was in that area.

Congrats on your little boy


----------



## WantingABubba

My V day is coming up! :happydance:


----------



## Nats21

momofone08 said:


> brenn09 said:
> 
> 
> V-day for me! I can't believe how quickly this is going, now that the nausea is gone :haha:
> 
> Congrats to wamommy, kksyb and imaginary8x!
> 
> Congratulations!Click to expand...

Congrats! Xx


----------



## imaginary8x

Kins said:


> hhaha imaginery that is so funny. Was it like wam bam right when they put probe on belly?
> I had my tech tell us to turn our heads when she was in that area.
> 
> Congrats on your little boy

My tech asked us before the scan if we wanted to know... we said no but yes as soon as she put the probe on my belly his bits was right there. ><

Thanks :) lol


----------



## sunshine0421

I all of a sudden had a bump this week just wanted to share!!!

21+4 days

[URL=https://s327.photobucket.com/user/Seanna607/media/photo.jpg.html][IMG]https://i327.photobucket.com/albums/k454/Seanna607/photo.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## karry1412

imaginary - Congratulations! Welcome to team :blue:!

brenn - Congrats on reaching V-day! :happydance:

sunshine - Your bump is adorable!!


----------



## SazzleR

I've been so poorly this weekend. I started with a vomiting bug last night :cry: Just managed to eat some Weetabix & think baby is very happy with me for eating as it's going mad now! For the first time, DH has been able to see & feel it moving so at least something nice has happened to end the weekend. FX that DS doesn't start with the bug now cos I don't think my delicate stomach could handle cleaning that up :(


----------



## wamommy

Oh SazzleR, I'm so sorry! My DS just had this and it was awful. :( I must have been immune, because I probably cleaned up 50 baby barfs and feel fine! I hope you feel better and that your DH doesn't catch it.


----------



## pinklizzy

Hope you feel better soon Sazzle :-( Sick bugs are just the worst! 
I've been awake since about 3am with a horrible headache, taken some paracetamol but it's still there. I'm on the long shift at work today (will be home at about 7pm) so I'm really hoping for a relatively stress free day!


----------



## Kins

Happy V Day Waiting


----------



## PugLuvAh

Needed an emergency u/s last week due to some spotting.

Baby is fine and was much more cooperative than the anomoly scan--we're switching from team yellow to team BLUE! 

We're thrilled for another boy :)


----------



## momofone08

PugLuvAh said:


> Needed an emergency u/s last week due to some spotting.
> 
> Baby is fine and was much more cooperative than the anomoly scan--we're switching from team yellow to team BLUE!
> 
> We're thrilled for another boy :)

YAY! Congratulations on team :blue:


----------



## bookworm0901

I thought that said "emergency c sec" for a second and my heart was in my throat! So happy you said U/S and congrats on team blue! :) 

I woke up with a headache this morning that hasn't gone yet. :( I went to sleep later Than usual because my in laws are getting in today for a Christmas visit and I was doing last minute organizing/cleaning but I'm hoping a big jug of water will get this headache gone! Tylenol does NOT work!!


----------



## momofone08

bookworm0901 said:


> I thought that said "emergency c sec" for a second and my heart was in my throat! So happy you said U/S and congrats on team blue! :)
> 
> I woke up with a headache this morning that hasn't gone yet. :( I went to sleep later Than usual because my in laws are getting in today for a Christmas visit and I was doing last minute organizing/cleaning but I'm hoping a big jug of water will get this headache gone! Tylenol does NOT work!!

I hope you start feeling better. I had an awful headache a couple days ago. Water definitely was a life saver. It's so hard to remember to drink enough, especially when busy.


----------



## karry1412

PugLuvAh - That must have been so scary but glad everything is ok! Welcome to team :blue:!

bookworm - Sorry to hear about the headache. Hopefully it's just from the tiredness. Keep up the water & try get an early night & hopefully you'll be better soon :hugs:


----------



## Amcolecchi

PugLuvAh-Congrats and welcome to team blue!!!! :)

Afm- 23 weeks today, I am one week away till V-DAY, Can't wait!!!


----------



## kksy9b

It's been so quiet over here the last few days! How is everyone doing? Anyone have any special holiday plans? None for me... my DH and I will be home for Christmas and are excited to have a nice day together. We'll go over to his brothers house that night for dinner but otherwise will just be home! Hope everyone is having a nice week!


----------



## pinklizzy

I'm just waiting for it to be 1pm on Friday then I'm officially on holiday until the 27th! :happydance: DD really understands about Christmas this year which makes it so much more exciting and I can't wait for us all to have some time at home together!


----------



## Reno

kksy9b said:


> It's been so quiet over here the last few days! How is everyone doing? Anyone have any special holiday plans? None for me... my DH and I will be home for Christmas and are excited to have a nice day together. We'll go over to his brothers house that night for dinner but otherwise will just be home! Hope everyone is having a nice week!

We're going to my brothers all of next week! Should be great fun...as long as DS gets used to his sleeping arrangements in a travel cot in the room with us (just as he's started doing 12-13 hours stretches without waking, typical!)


----------



## Reno

V-day and gender confirmation/3D scan in two days time!! eek! can't wait to see baby again! It's gonna be a surprise for hubby! hehe!


----------



## SazzleR

kksy9b said:


> It's been so quiet over here the last few days! How is everyone doing? Anyone have any special holiday plans? None for me... my DH and I will be home for Christmas and are excited to have a nice day together. We'll go over to his brothers house that night for dinner but otherwise will just be home! Hope everyone is having a nice week!

I've been quiet cos DS has been ill. Turns out he has an ear infection so at least he's on antibiotics now. 
For Christmas, we'll be waking up at home then going to my IL's around midday for presents then dinner. Then we'll leave around 5.30 to do the hour drive to my parent's to have a buffet with them. We stay over & have Christmas Day no. 2 on Boxing Day & stay over again :) Then DH & I are having a night away in a hotel for our wedding anniversary & DS is staying with my parents for an extra night. Lots to look forward to! :D
I'm totally done for Christmas too & I finished work yesterday until 6th Jan :happydance: Looking forward to having some R&R. I'm so tired due to DS & me both being ill recently.


----------



## kksy9b

Reno said:


> V-day and gender confirmation/3D scan in two days time!! eek! can't wait to see baby again! It's gonna be a surprise for hubby! hehe!

Yay!! Congratulations! That will be such a nice surprise for your husband!


----------



## pinklizzy

Urgh! I've just realised I have my GTT on Sunday :-( Not looking forward to trying to keep DD entertained in the hospital waiting room for 2hrs, never mind the test itself!


----------



## SazzleR

pinklizzy said:


> Urgh! I've just realised I have my GTT on Sunday :-( Not looking forward to trying to keep DD entertained in the hospital waiting room for 2hrs, never mind the test itself!

I've got mine on the 17th Jan :( Best lay off the Christmas choccies til it's done :haha: I've purposely booked mine for a Friday when I'm usually at work so childcare is sorted because I could no way take DS with me. He was bad enough at my 12 week scan! And apparently they're funny about you moving. You have to sit still which would not happen with DS with me. He doesn't know how to sit still :dohh: 

Why are you having to have one, if you don't mind me asking? I've got to have it cos DS was over 4kg at birth. I'm pretty annoyed about it tbh. I didn't have any symptoms whatsoever so there's no way I had GD. But according to the midwives here, the only reason you can possibly have a 'big' baby is if you had GD :nope: They've got me over a barrel though cos said if I refused it, I couldn't have my home birth cos there could be undetected complications :growlmad:


----------



## pinklizzy

It's a pain! I was just given an appt and when I rang to try and change it I was only given the option of the 27th which is another day OH will be at work!
I have to have it as my BMI is 1 point over the 'cut off', I had one last time but have lost 3 stone since then so was hoping to get away with it this time around.
I'm hoping for a home birth, or at least at the birth centre (if baby stays the right way up) so didn't want to refuse it either.
I had three growth scans with my daughter as they were worried she was big and she was 6lb 7oz!!


----------



## wamommy

Where I am every woman takes the GD test, regardless of risk factors. I have like, zero risk factors, but they still make me take it! What a pain. Ah well, better safe than sorry. I think mine is at my 28 week appointment, but I don't know. 

SazzleR, your Christmas plans sound lovely. We're just doing Christmas morning here at home, and then off to Grandma's house for a very casual early dinner. I still have wrapping and ONE more gift to buy first, though!


----------



## Nats21

It was my v day yesterday :happydance: can't believe how quick times going 



kksy9b said:


> It's been so quiet over here the last few days! How is everyone doing? Anyone have any special holiday plans? None for me... my DH and I will be home for Christmas and are excited to have a nice day together. We'll go over to his brothers house that night for dinner but otherwise will just be home! Hope everyone is having a nice week!

We're at home Christmas day just the 3 (or is that 4?!) of us which will be lovely. We're visiting family the days around christmas which should be fun as well. We've booked a 4d scan january the 11th so that'll be something to look forward to when christmas is over xx


----------



## Kins

Are you all talking about glucose testing?> If so I was hoping I could drink the stuff and go to work and come back in an hour. Do they not let you do that? I saw someone mention not being allowed to move. ???


----------



## pinklizzy

Kins said:


> Are you all talking about glucose testing?> If so I was hoping I could drink the stuff and go to work and come back in an hour. Do they not let you do that? I saw someone mention not being allowed to move. ???

The letter I had said I had to stay in the waiting room area of the hospital and that moving around too much can affect the results of the test? x


----------



## azure girl

It does make sense to not move too much or your body will burn the glucose and give a better result. I would ask yoour clinic the specifics, I plan on just chilling in the waiting room for an hour.


----------



## SazzleR

wamommy said:


> Where I am every woman takes the GD test, regardless of risk factors. I have like, zero risk factors, but they still make me take it! What a pain. Ah well, better safe than sorry. I think mine is at my 28 week appointment, but I don't know.

Are you in the US? I've heard everyone has to have it there. Seems OTT to me but every system has their ways I suppose! Am I right in thinking that you guys have the 1 hour test & if you fail that you have the 3 hour one? We just have the 2 hour one here. 



pinklizzy said:


> Kins said:
> 
> 
> Are you all talking about glucose testing?> If so I was hoping I could drink the stuff and go to work and come back in an hour. Do they not let you do that? I saw someone mention not being allowed to move. ???
> 
> The letter I had said I had to stay in the waiting room area of the hospital and that moving around too much can affect the results of the test? xClick to expand...

Yeah, that's what my letter says too. Although from the research I've done, sitting still can actually give you an artificially high reading cos you're not doing your usual tasks. So I plan to be jiggling my legs a lot & making frequent trips to the loo :haha:


----------



## SazzleR

pinklizzy said:


> It's a pain! I was just given an appt and when I rang to try and change it I was only given the option of the 27th which is another day OH will be at work!
> I have to have it as my BMI is 1 point over the 'cut off', I had one last time but have lost 3 stone since then so was hoping to get away with it this time around.
> I'm hoping for a home birth, or at least at the birth centre (if baby stays the right way up) so didn't want to refuse it either.
> I had three growth scans with my daughter as they were worried she was big and she was 6lb 7oz!!

Urgh, that's so frustrating for you! That's a fab weight loss though, well done :thumbup: 
They're threatening growth scans for me this time :( I didn't ever measure big last time. I think I just grow big babies! I'm not exactly small myself! I think so much in antenatal care can be over cautious. It's all natural, I'd just like to be left alone!!


----------



## Kins

Ya sazzle that is what I was thinking too. I don't just sit around on my job I am on the move. Owell I'll ask my doctor at my next visit.

Here in the USA we do the 1hr and yes if we fail we then do the 2hr and everyone has to do the 1hr


----------



## Kins

I mean if we fail we do a 3hr


----------



## momofone08

Yeah, it's not optional here in the US. My Dr. gave me the drink to take home at 24 week appointment and told me to drink it 45 minutes before my appointment at 28. They said they would take my blood 15 minutes after I get to the appointment. I had no risk factors the first pregnancy and had to do it at 28 weeks. With my second, I was on metformin for insulin resistance and PCOS, so was tested at 12, 20, and 28 weeks. Same this time. I'm so used to it by now that it doesn't bother me.


----------



## karry1412

wamommy said:


> SazzleR, your Christmas plans sound lovely. We're just doing Christmas morning here at home, and then off to Grandma's house for a very casual early dinner. *I still have wrapping* and ONE more gift to buy first, though!

Thanks for reminding me!! I need to finish wrapping DHs presents before he finishes work for the holidays today!



Nats21 said:


> It was my v day yesterday :happydance: can't believe how quick times going

Congratulations!! :hugs:


----------



## bookworm0901

In the US here, and yeah- we do the 3 hour if we fail the one hour. Which I did with my son, barely! and the 3 hour sucks so bad. I was about to puke and they told me if I did I would have to return. :sick: I didn't and I passed, thank God! 

I got my letter, I just have to go to the lab place anytime between 26-28 weeks, like a walk-in appt. :shrug: I just had V-day yesterday! :)


----------



## brenn09

The glucose test isn't required, as I've opted out. However, I have to test four times per day with a glucometer for a week or so to evaluate my blood sugar levels after eating. I failed a glucose test, the same one actually, about 10 years ago in high school as I have severe hypoglycemia. I was sick for nearly a week, and I will not do that to myself again and never do that with such precious cargo on-board. I failed it then, no way I could pass it now because I have the same problems! 

My doctor's office didn't even blink an eye when I said I would not do it. I go to the doc on Monday, and assume that is when they will tell me exactly when to test and when to bring the results back, etc.


----------



## karry1412

bookworm0901 said:


> In the US here, and yeah- we do the 3 hour if we fail the one hour. Which I did with my son, barely! and the 3 hour sucks so bad. I was about to puke and they told me if I did I would have to return. :sick: I didn't and I passed, thank God!
> 
> I got my letter, I just have to go to the lab place anytime between 26-28 weeks, like a walk-in appt. :shrug: I just had V-day yesterday! :)

Congrats on reaching V-Day! :happydance:


----------



## pinklizzy

GTT all over and done with! Should get the results in the next few days but they'll only ring me if I fail so fingers crossed for no phone calls! LO went to my in laws for the morning in the end so it wasn't too bad although I hate being back at the hospital-it's where I delivered my daughter and not got good memories! 
Hope everyone is doing well and not stressed by all the Christmas preparations! xx


----------



## SazzleR

Fingers crossed for no phone call, pink. Glad you got to go alone in the end. Much less stressful!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Yayyy ladies I finally made my V-day!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Workinonbaby2

hey ladies sorry it's been a while since I posted just been busy with chirstmas and work and family!! :) but last night after cookin' dinner for DS and OH I started to have really bad what I though was cramps at first until I felt my stomach tighten and then let loose. I realized I was having some braxton hicks which was slightly weird to me seeing as how I'll only be 25 weeks tomorrow. They were every 10-15minutes until I drank some water and went for a walk by the time we got back they were gone and haven't been back. I had some little braxton hicks with DS at 30weeks but it's a little earlier with kynsley. Some say it's not enough water intake and some say it's because I'm always on my feet? but it's normal this early to experience them.


----------



## kksy9b

Congratulations amcole!!

Workin- I had some about a week or two ago and looked it up. What I found said that they can happen if you or baby has been extremely active that day. But it seems normal that they can happen this early


----------



## karry1412

Congratulations Amcolecchi! :hugs:

Double digits for me today!! And 3rd tri tomorrow (going with 26 weeks as opposed to 27 - I don't want to celebrate entering 3rd tri on the anniversary of the date we buried our son :cry:) :happydance:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Karry- thank you! Yes, I will celebrate it on 26 weeks too!! 99 more days for you to go!! :) Congrats!


----------



## kksy9b

karry- congrats on double digits!! We are on the same schedule and I didn't realize we crossed over today lol. I'm an accountant and particular with numbers so I'm going to hold off celebrating 3rd tri until 26+4 at 4:00pm :haha: On a much more serious note, I am very sorry for the loss of your son. Sending you lots of prayers and good wishes during this time as you remember him.


----------



## pinklizzy

I have no idea when we're meant to go over to third tri?! I had it in my head that it was 28 weeks though?


----------



## kksy9b

If you want to be exact you can be since it divides out evenly. Most people just round :)

1st tri ends 13+2 at 8:00am
2nd tri ends 26+4 at 4:00pm
3rd tri ends 40+0 at midnight (or when baby is born obviously)


----------



## pinklizzy

I love that it's so accurate! It also means that I'll be in 3rd tri at 4pm tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## momofone08

Officially down to 99 days! YAY double digits!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## azure girl

Merry Christmas Eve! Hope everyone is well! My in-laws are giving DH and I a 3D/4D ultrasound on Friday! I'm so excited! :dance:


----------



## wamommy

Merry Christmas (Eve) to everyone!!:xmas9::xmas6::xmas16:

I hope you all enjoy this special day, as we thank God for all of the blessings of this year. We are SO blessed to be growing little wriggly creatures inside us, and adding to our families. Merry Christmas!


----------



## SazzleR

Merry Christmas, ladies & all your little beans :) Hope those with LOs already have magical days tomorrow.


----------



## momofone08

Merry Christmas Eve to all of you who celebrate! May you have a wonderful holiday with your families. :xmas8::xmas16:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3632.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## sunshine0421

Christmas Eve Bump.... hope all of you have a safe and happy holiday!!!!


https://i327.photobucket.com/albums/k454/Seanna607/photo-1.jpg


----------



## FarmersWife5

Merry Christmas to :xmas6::xmas5::xmas1: everyone tomorrow!!


----------



## WantingABubba

Merry Christmas guys! This time next year we will have almost 1 year olds :O


----------



## Workinonbaby2

I know I'm a day late but yesterday was absolutely wonderful yet very very busy :) and a big day for me and OH I was completely suprised :happydance::thumbup::kiss: I hope each and everyone of you had a wonderful christmas!!
 



Attached Files:







engaged.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## pinklizzy

Congratulations!! x


----------



## Workinonbaby2

thank you thank you :) I'm completely completely over the moon excited!!


----------



## wamommy

Congrat, workinonbaby!! How very exciting. :D :yipee: What a memorable Christmas for you two! Any plans on a date? (sorry...most annoying qiestion ever)

Our Christmas was very busy, but wonderful. The older kids had a blast and my 10-month-old handled all of the excitement fairly well. DH got me exactly what I wanted, which I have to wait a couple of months to use but can't WAIT! It's an Ergo carrier that matches my diaper bag. :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







ergo.jpg
File size: 57.2 KB
Views: 4









frolickinginfez.jpg
File size: 7.7 KB
Views: 29


----------



## pinklizzy

Oooh that Ergo is beautiful! I'm so excited to use mine again-I didn't get it until DD was about 9 months and loved it but will be great to have a teeny bubba in it and use it for front carries. Just hope this one likes being worn!


----------



## Workinonbaby2

wamommy said:


> Congrat, workinonbaby!! How very exciting. :D :yipee: What a memorable Christmas for you two! Any plans on a date? (sorry...most annoying qiestion ever)
> 
> Our Christmas was very busy, but wonderful. The older kids had a blast and my 10-month-old handled all of the excitement fairly well. DH got me exactly what I wanted, which I have to wait a couple of months to use but can't WAIT! It's an Ergo carrier that matches my diaper bag. :happydance:


Yes very very memorable!! We're thinkin' early October 2014 :) It's not to cold not to hot and all the colors are startin' to change around then so it'll be outside and really pretty time def. not an annoying question at all I'm really really happy very much in love and super super excited!!!

And thats wonderful!! those are really cute I love the carrier I may have to look into one of those for Kynsley!! My little man is already 3 :) I'm really glad you had a wonderful Christmas as well sounds like the kids enjoyed it. I know when I was younger I always enjoyed it but, I never realized how much more I would enjoy it now that I have kids to see them light up is amazing :) if only it all could have lasted till at least Sunday going back to work for two days till the weekend stinks <3


----------



## kksy9b

Congratulations workin! That is so exciting! How did he ask?


----------



## bookworm0901

Congrats!! So awesome! October will be beautiful!

I know exactly what you mean, Christmas is so awesome with a kid!


----------



## Workinonbaby2

kksy9b said:


> Congratulations workin! That is so exciting! How did he ask?

Well I had asked him last week to give me a hint of course he threw me off and had me thinkin' it was a new pair of boots that I wanted because he said somethin' that keeps your feet warm lol well he wrapped it and put it under the tree while I was out at the store Christmas Eve. It was a huge box. He had put 4 boxes in eachother unitl I got to the last little one and I opened it sure enough a ring I cried and he got down on one knee and asked me in front of his 9 year old DD our DS his mom step dad and brother :) I couldn't have asked for a better man. <3 He's come a longgggg way lol


----------



## Aurora_xox

Congratulations! What an awesome Christmas present, definitely not going to forget this Christmas huh!


----------



## staceyg

Congrats! :D


----------



## kksy9b

Too adorable!! What a special moment and memory for everyone :)


----------



## wamommy

What a sweet way to ask! Major points. :D It's awesome that he involved so many loved ones so that you could share the moment.


----------



## momofone08

https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt10200552fltt.gif


----------



## Workinonbaby2

Thank you ladies!! :) It's def. very special!! lol No won't ever forget this Christmas <3


----------



## Kins

Too early for me to get a good facial 3d/4d scan? I am hoping that the place happens to have an opening today because my dh can't take time off from work soooo if there is an opening for us do u think its worth going? Will it be a good shot of baby? My thoughts are ... It will prob still be too tiny won't see good facial features 


Lol I think I'm talking myself out of it


Btw made it to V-Day on Christmas


----------



## wamommy

kins, grats on vday! I found this info in 3d/4d timing and thought it was fairly interesting. I hope it helps!

_

If you are just interested in checking the gender, you can go as early as 17 weeks. Any earlier, and the results may not be accurate, leading to an extra coat of paint for your bedroom.
To get good pictures, 3D ultrasounds are best performed between 20 and 32 weeks, and the best pictures are between 24 and 30 weeks.
If you would like to get a closeup shot of the face, then 28 to 32 weeks is the best time.
After 32 weeks, there is less fluid around the baby to work with, which can lead to suboptimal results. Also, after 32 weeks, the baby may have already descended into the pelvis, making getting any view of the baby impossible._


----------



## MonyMony

Workinonbaby2 said:


> Thank you ladies!! :) It's def. very special!! lol No won't ever forget this Christmas <3

Congrats!! :flower:


----------



## SazzleR

Aw congrats workinonbaby2 :D What a lovely way for your OH to propose too :thumbup:


----------



## Nats21

Congratulations workin!

Hope everyone had a lovely Christmas. I'm two days away from double digits, can't wait! Not to long now til we're all in third tri (if some of us aren't already). Anyone else really excited but nervous at the same time? xx


----------



## Kins

Not sure if I updated on here. I decided to schedule the 3d scan when I am 28 1/2
Weeks because I do just really want to see face and not know gender


----------



## momofone08

https://www.baby2see.com/trimester_calculator.html

According to this calculator I hit my 3rd trimester today!!!!!!!!!!!! I cannot believe we are already hitting this milestone! It feels like yesterday was my :bfp:


----------



## Amcolecchi

momo-CONGRATS!!! I know I feel like it's going to fast for all of us! I love it though! I am 25 weeks pregnant today so I am super close to the final trimester too!! :)


----------



## momofone08

Congrats on hitting 25 weeks. I'm happy I get to meet my first son soon, but it is bittersweet since this is the last time I will ever experience another pregnancy.


----------



## wamommy

momofone08 said:


> Congrats on hitting 25 weeks. I'm happy I get to meet my first son soon, but it is bittersweet since this is the last time I will ever experience another pregnancy.

That's exactly what I thought last time... surprise!!! :haha:


----------



## momofone08

wamommy said:


> momofone08 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on hitting 25 weeks. I'm happy I get to meet my first son soon, but it is bittersweet since this is the last time I will ever experience another pregnancy.
> 
> That's exactly what I thought last time... surprise!!! :haha:Click to expand...

lol. Best surprise ever though! :happydance:

I'm having a tubal ligation after birth.


----------



## wamommy

Aahhh smart. :) DH is getting snipped after this baby. Apparently birth control doesn't work for me! I am so thankful for this surprise baby, but I think 4 will stretch us to the max, and I couldn't take any more surprises!


----------



## SazzleR

V day at last!!! :happydance:

Happy new year, ladies :) Hope you all enjoy your sober celebrations! 2014 is going to be an exciting, busy year for us :thumbup:


----------



## momofone08

https://img-s3-01.mytextgraphics.com/sparklee/2013/12/31/bb4d99b1832bfb3350c73ea7ba258ca9.gif


----------



## kksy9b

Congratulations on hitting v-day sazzle!!


----------



## PandaMao

Happy New year everyone! Anyone else excited that you get to say baby will be born this year and no longer next year? So exciting, just a few more months to go.


----------



## pinklizzy

PandaMao said:


> Happy New year everyone! Anyone else excited that you get to say baby will be born this year and no longer next year? So exciting, just a few more months to go.

Yes me! :happydance:

Happy New Year everyone and here's to 2014!


----------



## sunshine0421

I have been so busy this last week I didn't get to post that I hit my V-Day on Saturday!! Hope everyone had a safe and happy new year!!!! It's so crazy how quick my pregnancy is going... and to think that my little man will be here in about 3 1/2 months so crazy!!!!


----------



## karry1412

Workinonbaby2 said:


> I know I'm a day late but yesterday was absolutely wonderful yet very very busy :) and a big day for me and OH I was completely suprised :happydance::thumbup::kiss: I hope each and everyone of you had a wonderful christmas!!

Wow! Congratulations!! That's amazing! :happydance:


----------



## Nats21

Double digits have been hit since I was last online :happydance: Third tri next week, its all becoming very real! Hope everyone had a fab new years xxxx


----------



## momofone08

Nats21 said:


> Double digits have been hit since I was last online :happydance: Third tri next week, its all becoming very real! Hope everyone had a fab new years xxxx

congrats! It's becoming increasingly real. I can't believe how fast everything is flying.


----------



## kksy9b

I agree that its going fast now! It just seems so much closer on this side of the New Year than it did a week ago! Less than three months to go...I best get on top of things! GTT screening next week...really hoping to pass and not have to go back for the 3 hour


----------



## momofone08

kksy9b said:


> I agree that its going fast now! It just seems so much closer on this side of the New Year than it did a week ago! Less than three months to go...I best get on top of things! GTT screening next week...really hoping to pass and not have to go back for the 3 hour

I have mine on the 7th. I've never failed previously so hoping this time will be the same. Hoping all goes well on your test.


----------



## momofone08

Is everyone set up for April? Have you made any big purchases lately, or what are you planning on getting next? 

We have all of his clothes, and my LO is moving from her crib to a toddler bed next month so we already have that. Our swing and bassinet was neutral. All I need to get is a car seat, bouncer seat, and bedding. 

I feel so unprepared because by this point I normally have everything set up. we are moving into a bigger house on March 19th (that's when our current lease is up so we couldn't do it earlier) and therefore have nothing to set up until then. Is anyone else still not done preparing?


----------



## Amcolecchi

Awww Momo sounds exciting!!! You have a lot more done that me hahaha...Since this is our first my baby shower isn't till Feb. 22nd so my hubby is currently painting an under the sea theme in the bedroom, which will be awesome! We do have a jogging stroller and a breast pump, clothes and diapers but as far as major items wont be up till end of February early March! I wish my shower was earlier but my cousin is pregnant and due in March and her shower is Jan. 26th so we had to wait till after hers!


----------



## kksy9b

We just started a remodel of our bathroom and kitchen yesterday. Should be done in the next two weeks. Right after I have my shower so we are waiting until then to start getting the room set up. I do already have all the furniture and clothes from my BIL and SIL but everything is in the basement!


----------



## wamommy

I don't think we need to buy a single thing, since we already have everything from the other 3 kids! :D All I have to do is go through a bunch of storage bins and wash and put aside newborn clothes of each gender. I'm becoming more and more convinced it's a boy, though!!


----------



## bookworm0901

SO MUCH TO DO. I have a lot I'm reusing, like all my son's stuff that's okay to use. Bouncer, swing, crib, etc. I also have to transition my DS over to a toddler bed, freaking out a bit. He starts in his own bed every night but gets in with me around 3 AM, so I'm worried about how that's gonna work when I'm up with new LO a bunch. He's a light sleeper too so I know it will disturb him. 

I still need clothes, bedding- and I want some girl stuff even though I'm using my sons of things like- blankets, burp cloths, receiving blankets. I literally have FIFTY receiving blankets for my son but they're all for a boy so I want a couple for her.


----------



## wamommy

bookworm0901 said:


> I still need clothes, bedding- and I want some girl stuff even though I'm using my sons of things like- blankets, burp cloths, receiving blankets.* I literally have FIFTY receiving blankets for my son but they're all for a boy so I want a couple for her.*



I use DDs' pink burp clothes and blankets for DS at home, but bought cute blue sets for when we're out and about. I use pink crib sheets in a pinch, too. He doesn't mind! :haha:


----------



## bookworm0901

wamommy said:


> bookworm0901 said:
> 
> 
> I still need clothes, bedding- and I want some girl stuff even though I'm using my sons of things like- blankets, burp cloths, receiving blankets.* I literally have FIFTY receiving blankets for my son but they're all for a boy so I want a couple for her.*
> 
> 
> 
> I use DDs' pink burp clothes and blankets for DS at home, but bought cute blue sets for when we're out and about. I use pink crib sheets in a pinch, too. He doesn't mind! :haha:Click to expand...

That's my plan!! :haha: Want a few just to have when we're out but I know she will be covered in blue! :dohh: I know I will definitely acquire some pink throughout her life, but I also want some newborn stuff because our plan is to have 3 kids. If my #3 is also a girl, she will have to have blue too. :haha:


----------



## Nats21

We have most of the bigger items 

Car seat
Pram
Baby bath with top and tail bowl
Change bag
Bouncer
Cot bed
Moses basket
Play mat
Toys (although will probably buy a few new rattles for her, Callum says he wants to choose her a few toys)

We still need more nappies, wipes, changing mat etc but big stuff is got xx

We kept most of it that we had for Callum, we need clothes though but are waiting for 4d scan next saturday to double check its definitely a girl! Xx


----------



## MonyMony

Pink, blue, babies don't care! We'll reuse everything we were saving for our sisters (since we thought we were done) and make use of all the gear our friends have promised us. There's probably not anything but a carseat, diapers and wipes that we really need. 

Except that we'll need to move my son to the guest bedroom downstairs and set up a nursery eventually...not looking forward to that. Luckily inlaws just moved into town and are willing to help with everything. So glad we get along!


----------



## SazzleR

I feel thoroughly unprepared! We have everything from DS but it's all packed away in the loft/garage. Before I can get any of it out, I need to move DS out of the nursery. That means transforming the guest room into a bedroom for a little boy. So that needs decorating & we need to buy furniture. Once DS is out of the nursery, I can then get all the baby things back out & sort out all the clothes etc. I have a list of a few things I want to buy. Top of that list is a nursing chair. I didn't get one last time as I wasn't sure if I'd use it. But the cheap chair we bought for the nursery got used every single night so I'm treating myself this time :) I'm only going to wash DS's newborn clothes until baby comes out. I might get to go out & buy pink, you never know! As for blankets & muslins, I'll use the blue ones at home too. I'll just a few pink bits for when we're out & about if I do have a girl.


----------



## karry1412

momofone08 said:


> Is everyone set up for April? Have you made any big purchases lately, or what are you planning on getting next?

I _feel_ unprepared but when I think about it I don't think I'm doing too badly. This is our first so I guess not knowing what to expect is messing with my head! We spent a little while today setting up the nursery & putting things away. We're going to buy the wardrobe for that room tomorrow & take the double bed out. My in-laws have the crib & moses basket from my godson so we're going to ask about collecting those this week. We have the little crib the baby will be in at first in our own room & we have the travel system, bath, clothes, bibs, nappies, wipes etc. So excited!! :happydance:


----------



## pinklizzy

We have all of the big items and lots of neutral newborn clothes but the room that will be the nursery is a bit of a disaster! It needs a new window, as well as decorating etc and is jam packed full of clothes that DD has grown out of, as well as cot bedding, sleeping bags, a billion shoes!
The cot is still in DD's bedroom as there's just no room to move it out. I've actually booked a day off work on Wednesday while she's at nursery to start moving everything out and sorting through it as if bump turns blue I'm planning to sell a lot of it-we'll need the cash, and space!
I'd also like to paint a mural on the wall as I did it in Erin's room-just need to decide on a theme!


----------



## azure girl

DH insists on waiting until after the shower to purchase much. We have a travel system, bouncer, high chair, a blanket, burp cloth, blue booties, two pacifiers, a rattle, and a few outfits. I know we need more blankets etc, those items were gifts.
I just had quite the moment. DH and I were getting a little frisky :blush: and I sat up for a moment and he points at my shirt saying "you leaked!" :wacko: I got so embarrassed and sad that we stopped. I know it is a good sign, but man, I wanted to crawl under a rock and cry :cry: !


----------



## little moomin

God, we barely have a thing, some nappies and breast pads (offer, the breast pads in particular i remember being AMAZING at first, they are bulky but very soft, went onto thinner ones later...funny what you remember, so snapped them up when i saw them, the nappies a friend was selling as their son had grown out of that size) and I was given an electric breast pump (woohoo). 

we have picked a cot....umm.....will be buying a moses basket and travel system at some point?!! Looked through sons clothes and bought a few sleepsuits and vests and muslins in the sale.

that's all we are buying?!! What have i forgotten?? the pram is causing worry as it's going to be costly (and take up space) but otherwise...a basket, a couple of boobs....don't think we need anything else do we? (DO we?? :/ )


----------



## wamommy

We're collecting diapers from Craigslist, OfferUp, etc that people's babies outgrew before the packages were even open. We have been paying half price for them! :D I remember using way more diapers in the early days than I thought we would.

On a side note, Old Navy is having a clearance on a bunch of cute maternity stuff. It's online only, but 25% extra on TOP pf clearance prices today!! :happydance: I bought 6 shirts and sweaters because DH told me I am starting to look fat. Well, his actual word was "explosive." Idiot.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Good idea to buy diapers off of craiglist! I know there are groups on facebook like that too!!! I am excited to say I am finally in double digits!!! I can't wait to be in the third trimester!! Does that start at 27 or 28 weeks?!!? I kinda want to say 27 just so I am in it faster hahaha!!


----------



## kksy9b

Amcole- if you want to be technical (since the 40 weeks divides out evenly), you're in your 3rd tri at 26+4 at 4:00pm. Most people just round and say 27 or 28...but I like being exact lol. And congrats on double digits!


----------



## Workinonbaby2

I did my glucose testing Friday :thumbup: yay all done with that :happydance:!! I Hit 27weeks tomorrow and this morning OH said She was kickin' me in the back last night I guess while I was alseep I turned over towards him and my belly was against his back and Kynsley decided to kick daddy lol He said she was really really active because she was kickin' really hard he was suprise I was able to sleep through it <3 Getting excited 13 weeks till due date. Can't believe how fast it's gone by for us. Hope everyone's day is a absolutely wonderful one!!!:flower:
 



Attached Files:







bump27weeks.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Amcolecchi

Ohh nice I am definitely going to go with the 26+4 days haha that will make me int he 3rd trimester next Friday!!! Wooohoo makes me excited lol!!! Thank you!! :) Hope you are doing great!! 



kksy9b said:


> Amcole- if you want to be technical (since the 40 weeks divides out evenly), you're in your 3rd tri at 26+4 at 4:00pm. Most people just round and say 27 or 28...but I like being exact lol. And congrats on double digits!


----------



## bookworm0901

26+4?!? That's today for me! It's only 11 AM though. :haha:


----------



## KjConard

Hey everyone! I had a doctor's appoint a few weeks ago and the doctor wanted to schedule me in for another ultrasound to see if baby boy was still measuring big (82%). Has anyone heard of this? She said everything was fine and not to worry about a thing she was just curious if he is still measuring big or is slowing down a bit on his growth! I have my next appointment on the 17th and I think that is when I will get scheduled for the ultrasound. 

Also, I own an online baby and kids boutique and we are having a massive sale tomorrow (shipping to US and Canada only). 50% off your purchase with code NEWYEAR (excluding vintage headbands). Thought I would share since it is our biggest sale we've ever done! https://chicpipsqueak.com


----------



## Nats21

Workinonbaby2 said:


> I did my glucose testing Friday :thumbup: yay all done with that :happydance:!! I Hit 27weeks tomorrow and this morning OH said She was kickin' me in the back last night I guess while I was alseep I turned over towards him and my belly was against his back and Kynsley decided to kick daddy lol He said she was really really active because she was kickin' really hard he was suprise I was able to sleep through it <3 Getting excited 13 weeks till due date. Can't believe how fast it's gone by for us. Hope everyone's day is a absolutely wonderful one!!!:flower:

Aw how cute!

Anyone else started feeling crappy again? I've started to feel a bit nauseas again and am tired quite a bit (I'm on iron tablets but still feeling tired), I've got a cold though so not sure if its down to that or just general third tri stuff? xx


----------



## bookworm0901

Those leg warmers are SO cute, Kjconard. 

Nats, sorry you're feeling bad! :( I'm starting to just feel big. And I've started doing the treadmill and I can't go very fast and I huff and puff lol. Also I feel so lazy, I'm a SAHM and I've been napping with my LO every day, and I still crawl into bed at night. I bet it's your cold running you down. :hugs: Pretty sure my DH passed his cold onto my LO, and I'm doing everything I can to avoid it! Now that LO has it, I'm probably gonna have it soon. :(


----------



## Workinonbaby2

Nats21 said:


> Workinonbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> I did my glucose testing Friday :thumbup: yay all done with that :happydance:!! I Hit 27weeks tomorrow and this morning OH said She was kickin' me in the back last night I guess while I was alseep I turned over towards him and my belly was against his back and Kynsley decided to kick daddy lol He said she was really really active because she was kickin' really hard he was suprise I was able to sleep through it <3 Getting excited 13 weeks till due date. Can't believe how fast it's gone by for us. Hope everyone's day is a absolutely wonderful one!!!:flower:
> 
> Aw how cute!
> 
> Anyone else started feeling crappy again? I've started to feel a bit nauseas again and am tired quite a bit (I'm on iron tablets but still feeling tired), I've got a cold though so not sure if its down to that or just general third tri stuff? xxClick to expand...


I'm starting to lose all my energy again :( which stinks. Not really crappy except in the mornings I just don't wanna get up. I'm takin' Iron too I was anemic before pregnancy with both...it could just be your cold and thrid tri symptoms setting in they say third tri you kinda go back to a lot of the aches and pains from frist tri. Idk though this pregnancy has been a lot different than when I was with my DS. but our weather here in north florida south ga has been very very bipolar here lately so I've been catchin' all kinds of sinuses.


----------



## momofone08

I am absolutely exhausted!! i thought maybe going to the gym before work might get my blood flowing, but I am just too tired to get up in time to go before work. I'm nauseous lately and have been having head aches. It's like first tri over again except add a big belly.


----------



## Kins

Double digits for me today!! Yey
Momof I am so far behind in preparing. Now that the holidays are over we are going to try and work on nursery but ya it's basically just a storage room right now


----------



## Kins

And how do you go about finding a pediatrician?!? Is there certain questions to ask?


----------



## karry1412

Nats21 said:


> Anyone else started feeling crappy again? I've started to feel a bit nauseas again and am tired quite a bit (I'm on iron tablets but still feeling tired), I've got a cold though so not sure if its down to that or just general third tri stuff? xx

I hadn't thought anything of it but I have had a couple of bouts of nausea. And the tiredness is like nothing I've ever felt before!! :sleep:


----------



## Amcolecchi

I read somewhere that the 3rd trimester is like going back to the first trimester which stinks because I am starting to get bad headaches again!!! I was also exhausted yesterday too I did workout but I could feel it was way harder than before! Maybe the cold isn't helping?


----------



## kksy9b

I was lucky that I never lost my energy in the first tri and so far its been fine in 3rd...but the nausea is back (though not as bad). Also getting the sore hips now too. Its uncomfortable but well worth it! Sitting at the lab waiting for my blood draw on the glucose test. Really hoping I pass!!


----------



## karry1412

Good luck with the test results! Let us know how it goes! :thumbup:


----------



## Workinonbaby2

We'll we had a scare this morning at 27 weeks I've been contracting since 3am threw up a few times went into triage and I was dehydrated weird actually bc I drink tons if water?! Guessing its bc I threw up haven't slept. They had to start me on an IV for fluids. Contractions have stopped and they just discharged me. Baby's great very active all
Morning and HB was in the 140-150s. Mommys on bed rest the rest of the week with Gatorade and if my appetite comes back some food.


----------



## azure girl

Workin, how scary! Glad to hear baby is ok. Take it easy! :)


----------



## momofone08

Workinonbaby2 said:


> We'll we had a scare this morning at 27 weeks I've been contracting since 3am threw up a few times went into triage and I was dehydrated weird actually bc I drink tons if water?! Guessing its bc I threw up haven't slept. They had to start me on an IV for fluids. Contractions have stopped and they just discharged me. Baby's great very active all
> Morning and HB was in the 140-150s. Mommys on bed rest the rest of the week with Gatorade and if my appetite comes back some food.

I'm so glad you and baby are okay. Stay off your feet and rest hun.


----------



## caitlenc

Hello April Ladies!!

I haven't been on in ages, so first I'll wish everyone Happy Holidays and a Happy New Year! It sounds like everyone had a nice time seeing family and friends. My holidays were lovely, although I spent 2 hours in the hospital on New Years Eve with spotting. Everything appears to be fine, so no explanation for the blood. I have my glucose test and an ultrasound to check my cervix scheduled for this Thursday. Also, today is my V-Day!!:happydance::happydance:

As for getting things ready for baby, I feel I am way behind. I have bought a few outfits, but still have to decorate (paint and carpet) the nursery, and go through all of DD's stuff to take out anything gender neutral. I then plan to give her stuff to Goodwill, since this little guy ids going to be our last!

I am trying not to stress, since baby will be sleeping in our room for the first couple of months, so if the room isn't ready when he comes it's no big deal. But I will feel better when all is organized!

Hugs to all of you lovely ladies!:hugs: Congrats to all who are in their third:thumbup: trimester now!


----------



## bookworm0901

So glad to hear all is well!! Take it easy, Workinonbaby. :hugs:


----------



## Kins

glad everything is okay workin.
KK- howd test go.
Cait- happy vday to you. Also baby will be in my room as well to for a bit so not stressing too much about that but i am sooo looking fwd to see a cute nursery all done up

And im not yet in my 3rd trimester but def have headaches again and gagging


----------



## kksy9b

Workin- how scary! Glad to hear you and baby are okay! Rest up!

Test went well this morning. Won't know if I passed until my appointment next week but glad its out of the way!


----------



## momofone08

Off to go take my Gestational Diabetes test. :sick: I hate the GTT, especially since I take it 2-3 times each pregnancy because of weight.


----------



## SazzleR

:hugs: workinon. How scary. Glad to hear everything is ok. 

Fingers crossed for everyone taking the GTT. Mine is a week on Friday. Urgh. And we have to fast here for 12 hours before. That's the bit I'm dreading! That & sitting I the hospital waiting room for 2 hours. Urgh.


----------



## kksy9b

Good luck momofone! Sorry you have to take it so many times...once was enough for me!


----------



## karry1412

Workin - That must have been some scare! I'm so glad to hear that everything is going well now though. Be sure to take it easy :hugs:

caitlenc - You must have had some scare too! Glad you are doing ok :flower:

Good luck to all doing the GD test & those waiting for results x


----------



## momofone08

I had my 28 week appointment today. When they checked Odin's heart he was skipping beats. It would beat several times and skip a full beat. She listened for about 10 minutes and it kept doing it. I have an ultrasound this week with the specialist to check his heart and his cord. Really has me annoyed she didn't do an emergency ultrasound right then and there. She said his heart rate didn't dip, it just skipped full beats every few seconds. Anyone have experience with this?


----------



## caitlenc

:hugs:No experience with this, momofone, but wanted to send you hugs :hugs:. I'm sure he's fine, but it's certainly unnerving! Please keep us posted!


----------



## momofone08

caitlenc said:


> :hugs:No experience with this, momofone, but wanted to send you hugs :hugs:. I'm sure he's fine, but it's certainly unnerving! Please keep us posted!

Thanks hun. I'm sure he's okay, but the fact she is sending me to the specialist is unnerving. He had a very thorough heart scan when they thought he had a skull deformity, so I already know his heart doesn't have a structural problem. I'm not sure why else it would happen. This little boy just loves scaring mommy. :dohh:


----------



## bookworm0901

Aw momofone- I know it's hard hearing anything unusual like that! No experience from me but prayers for your little man. She should have done an ultrasound for you. :hugs:


----------



## kksy9b

Sorry to hear this momo...she should have done an US right away. I know its scary getting sent to a specialist. But the good thing is that they know specifically what they are looking for and can give you all the answers that you need. :hugs: let us know how it goes but I'm sure it will all be fine. I think you're growing a troublemaker in there who will keep you on your toes :) lol


----------



## wamommy

I'm so sorry, momofone! How stressful. :hugs: I understand that the specialist is probably busy and everything, but leaving a pregnant woman for a week to worry is not nice! Hopefully all is well and their just being thorough. When DS was 6 months old the pediatrician told me he had something wrong with his liver (after a manual exam) and needed an abdominal ultrasound. They booked it for a month out!! I had to wait, thinking something was wrong with my baby, that whole time. Luckily the ultrasound came and went and he is completely fine. I'm hoping it's the same thing for you! Either way, I'm so sorry for the worry. :hugs:


----------



## Amcolecchi

I can't believe they would make you wait after telling you news like that!! It's so stressful for you!!! I sending positive thoughts your way!!


----------



## karry1412

I've no experience either but just wanted to let you know I'm thinking of you. Hope all goes well :hugs:


----------



## Nats21

No experience of this but hope all goes well Momofone at your scan :hugs:

How scary Workin, make sure you relax and take it easy :hugs:

I've felt awful these last few days, really tired even with taking my iron tablets and run down, I've had this headache that won't shift either for the last few days. I went to the docs to get my blood pressure checked and all was fine luckily, she checked urine and that was fine too. They've done my bloods a week early though just to check all is ok, will get the results next week at my midwife appointment. I've felt a lot better today thankfully so think it was just a virus, hoping it stays away now! xxx


----------



## SazzleR

:hugs: mumof. Keeping everything crossed that it was just faulty equipment that caused the missed beat & nothing is wrong. We're all here to support you while you wait :hugs:


----------



## MonyMony

I hope it's nothing after all, momofone, but good that you are seeing a specialist. Will be thinking good thoughts for you!

V-day, finally. I'm probably the last one on here since edd is 4/30. I didn't think I'd feel any relief, but actually pretty happy to have made it this far.


----------



## wamommy

MonyMony said:


> V-day, finally. I'm probably the last one on here since edd is 4/30. I didn't think I'd feel any relief, but actually pretty happy to have made it this far.

You aren't alone! Today is my V-day too. :happydance: Yay for us carrying up the rear! Everyone should have reached their V-day now, right?


----------



## momofone08

wamommy said:


> MonyMony said:
> 
> 
> V-day, finally. I'm probably the last one on here since edd is 4/30. I didn't think I'd feel any relief, but actually pretty happy to have made it this far.
> 
> You aren't alone! Today is my V-day too. :happydance: Yay for us carrying up the rear! Everyone should have reached their V-day now, right?Click to expand...

Congrats on your V-day ladies!!!!


----------



## momofone08

I got my FMLA paperwork from work today! Just need to fill it out and send it in to the headquarters. These steps are making it feel so real now. I also got my c-section date yesterday, (I was going to attempt a VBA2C but decided for a repeat instead) he will be born April 1st. He will have the same birthday as my SIL. I got a call about my appointment and the ultrasound will be Tuesday. 

When are you all going on leave?


----------



## GlassPeony

I'll be keeping you in my thoughts/prayers momo!

Sorry I haven't posted in quite a while, the holidays were NUTS and basically took over life, I'm finally feeling like I'm having a bit of a breather! We're going on our babymoon NEXT WEEK and I'm kind of in shock at how close we're starting to get to April, time feels like it just flew! I'm bringing three bathing suits so I can just float in a pool all day and enjoy being warm and away from the frigid winter of New England, haha!

Everything has been great at my appointments. As of my last appointment I haven't put on any weight. When you look at my body and pictures of my body, you can tell I've lost weight from all over and only my belly has gotten bigger. My doctor says it's fine since I started out overweight and I'm not actively dieting or anything, but it's definitely strange to think I'm this far along and basically at my starting weight, heh! I have my GD test on the 23rd of this month, so hopefully that goes well.

The nursery is almost done. I just need to get my butt in gear and finish making the curtains and hang those up and some decor, and that's it for that room. We're planning on making a last minute shopping run to Buy Buy Baby the weekend after my baby shower (March 8th!) to get whatever people don't buy for us and then call it good. 

I've been nesting like crazy so beyond the nursery I've done a lot of home projects. I'm getting ready to repaint the kitchen and the downstairs and I'm excited it'll be done before the baby arrives. Even when I want to just hang out all day I can't stay still! 

I hope all you ladies are doing well and your LO's too!


----------



## MonyMony

It would be nice not to have gained any weight, but no such luck for me--have gained 12 pounds so far! Hoping to keep it to a pound a week from here on out so that I fall within guidelines. 

I always plan to work right up to due date and be out no matter what after that. But baby 1 was a week early and baby 2 two weeks early, so had to go on leave earlier than expected. I hope this one is on time, and not early because I'd rather be out during more of the summer than the cold and rainy spring. Planning for a VBAC right now, but you never know...


----------



## kksy9b

I won't get my paperwork until feb 1st but have already scheduled for my last day to be march 21st. I'm going to take a week of vacation and then have leave begin march 31st! Work thinks I will be back middle of June...when in reality I will put my notice in the day before I'm supposed to go back and then have my last day! Very excited!

GlassPeony- I'm pretty much in the same boat as you! I've gained less than 5 pounds over pre-pregnancy. I was about 20 lbs overweight beforehand so I'm definitely not complaining! If I can just stay on the same track I'm hoping to have less than 20 lbs gained before baby is born...guess we will see! A friend of mine gained 70 in her pregnancy and was bigger to start. I think that freaked me out enough that I've been trying to be careful with what I'm eating (mostly) lol.

Congrats to the gals reaching V-day!! So nice to know we've all passed this milestone and are either in, or close to, third tri!


----------



## bookworm0901

If I go based on what most people do, I'm in third tri at midnight. wow!!! Doing the GD test tomorrow, blah.


----------



## SazzleR

I'm finishing work on 11th April but technically my mat leave won't start until my due date (22nd) because it happens to fall in the Easter holidays (I'm a teacher). I'm taking 39 weeks leave again so will be back in January. 

I wish you US ladies got better maternity leave :(


----------



## pinklizzy

I'm planning to start my maternity leave once I'm 37 weeks and hoping that I won't be sat at home for too long!


----------



## karry1412

Nats - Hope you're doing ok now? I get days where I'm tired beyond belief too! :sleep:

Mony & wamommy - Congrats on reaching V-day!!! :happydance:

momofone - We've the same due date so! Getting close now! :flower:

bookworm - Welcome to 3rd tri!! :hugs:

It's all getting so real now! We're assembling the nursery furniture this weekend & going to order the Harlequin range of wall stickers soon (https://www.notonthehighstreet.com/kidscapes/product/bright-harlequin-alphabet-wall-stickers). We live in a dormer bungalow so have sloping ceilings in the upstairs rooms so going to put the letters around the top of the lower walls, the numbers vertically between the windows & the stars on the furniture. I've bought tons of baby clothes so have them all washed & dried & will put them all away when the furniture is assembled. Next scan is on Monday & I've my Anti D injection then too. Can't wait to see our son again! :happydance::cloud9:


----------



## momofone08

SazzleR said:


> I'm finishing work on 11th April but technically my mat leave won't start until my due date (22nd) because it happens to fall in the Easter holidays (I'm a teacher). I'm taking 39 weeks leave again so will be back in January.
> 
> I wish you US ladies got better maternity leave :(

I wish we had better leave too. MY last day will be March 28th and my c-section is April 1st. I will take my two weeks vacation followed by 4 weeks unpaid maternity leave, so I get 6 weeks total. :nope:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Momo-yes I wish we got better maternity leave here!! I am working till the day I am due (April 14) and then I am taking 12 weeks off but I am only getting paid for 6! So we are saving money now to make up for the other half of my leave and just saving money in general!


----------



## Kins

Hey all so apparently this website can close TTC journals without warning after 15weeks of conception....I was following one girl and they closed hers...therefore I just started a pregnancyjournal so follow me on there because I am gonna stop posting on my TTC journal

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-journals/2100843-finally-prego-after-fertility-treatment-yey-april-2014-baby.html


----------



## Kins

I am doing the same as you. I am due april 16 so i will try my best to work up till due date. I am taking fmla 3months but basically can only get paid for6 weeks. Blaaaah

Momofone-----sorry for the heartbeat scare....keeping you in my thoughts.

I have no idea when my shower is but I keep waiting to buy anything because I want to see what I get first. Plus I have no where to put anything just yet.


----------



## momofone08

How are you guys getting paid FMLA? Is it a state by state thing? Because my employer said it was completely unpaid which is why I'm going back so soon.


----------



## Kins

yes FMLA is unpaid. It holds your job for 3months but that is it. 

Where I work if you want to get paid you have to have the time accrued. 

My job also has short term disability that you are able to use up to the 6weeks post birth but you have to exhaust any sick/personal/vacation time you might have


----------



## momofone08

Kins said:


> yes FMLA is unpaid. It holds your job for 3months but that is it.
> 
> Where I work if you want to get paid you have to have the time accrued.
> 
> My job also has short term disability that you are able to use up to the 6weeks post birth but you have to exhaust any sick/personal/vacation time you might have

Ah okay that makes sense. Wouldn't it be nice if we had even just half of our pay for those 12 weeks?


----------



## kksy9b

A lot of it is company based I believe. Where I work we are given 4 weeks parental leave paid and then either 6 weeks (natural birth) or 8 weeks (c-section) of ST disability. So either a total of 10 or 12 weeks paid. If I have a natural birth and wanted to take my full 12 weeks I would then have to either use 2 weeks vacation or go unpaid.


----------



## Nats21

karry1412 said:


> Nats - Hope you're doing ok now? I get days where I'm tired beyond belief too! :sleep:

Thanks. Im feeling lots better now, headaches all gone and even though the tiredness is still there its more bearable then the rundown shattered feeling I was having, think it was a virus so im hoping it stays away.

Good luck with your scan on Monday!

Congrats girls on reaching your v days :)

We've got our 4d scan on saturday, its my xmas pressie from OHs side, sooooo looking forward to it and double checking shes still a girl! Xx


----------



## momofone08

Nats21 said:


> karry1412 said:
> 
> 
> Nats - Hope you're doing ok now? I get days where I'm tired beyond belief too! :sleep:
> 
> Thanks. Im feeling lots better now, headaches all gone and even though the tiredness is still there its more bearable then the rundown shattered feeling I was having, think it was a virus so im hoping it stays away.
> 
> Good luck with your scan on Monday!
> 
> Congrats girls on reaching your v days :)
> 
> We've got our 4d scan on saturday, its my xmas pressie from OHs side, sooooo looking forward to it and double checking shes still a girl! XxClick to expand...

How exciting!!!!!!!!! 4D scans are amazing.


----------



## wamommy

Nats, good luck with your scan! How fun. :) I wish I had another chance to see this little one before it's born! That was a really thoughtful gift from your inlaws.


----------



## Nats21

Thanks girls, can't wait for saturday now :) xx


----------



## GlassPeony

I'm going on maternity leave at the very beginning of March.. my last day is March 7th. There's no way given how physical my job is and how bad my back pain is that I'll be okay going all the way to my due date. I'm already at the end of my rope with rude customers and my husband's job is what pays the bills, so I see no need to kill myself trying to keep it going there.

I'm not sure to what extent I am returning to work, but I get a week of paid vacation starting May 1st so I'll be using that up before I tell them if I'm returning or not. I don't feel guilty at all given how crappy the maternity/parental leave is here in the USA.. I earned that time, dang it!


----------



## bookworm0901

Anyone else proud of themselves for keeping up with this thread all pregnancy so far? :haha: I was a part of a August thread when I was pregnant with my son in 2012 and I commented, maybe twice. :blush: But now I recognize some of your names and I'm excited about everyone's pregnancies/birth stories, etc. :) Anyway, love having a group of women going through what I am.

I had my GD test today. :wacko: It was ok, I'm praying I don't have to do the 3 hour. That one almost killed me with my son, sooo sick. :sick: I may have messed it up for myself this time, too. This morning before the test I was taking my prenatal gummies and spit them out when I realized they taste like candy and are covered with a sugary-type stuff. :dohh: Then, not 20 minutes later I was in the kitchen getting a cup of milk for my son and I drank a sip of orange juice before thinking WTF! :dohh:


----------



## kksy9b

Have a wonderful scan Nats!! That was so thoughtful of your in-laws :)

GlassPeony- if you don't have to work than definitely take the break and relax before baby is born! what is it that you currently do?

bookworm- i hear you on keeping up with the thread! i have a few that i post on and sometimes it takes a bit to get all caught up. I'm so excited for everyone and can't wait to see these babies! Fingers crossed you passed your test! I had mine earlier in the week and have to wait another week to find out the results. Got through the one hour fine but really hoping not to have to go back!


----------



## momofone08

bookworm0901 said:


> Anyone else proud of themselves for keeping up with this thread all pregnancy so far? :haha: I was a part of a August thread when I was pregnant with my son in 2012 and I commented, maybe twice. :blush: But now I recognize some of your names and I'm excited about everyone's pregnancies/birth stories, etc. :) Anyway, love having a group of women going through what I am.

I was in an August 2012 group also! What group where you in? How crazy we both have August 2012 babies and are having April 2014 babies together again! :happydance:


----------



## bookworm0901

momofone08 said:


> bookworm0901 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else proud of themselves for keeping up with this thread all pregnancy so far? :haha: I was a part of a August thread when I was pregnant with my son in 2012 and I commented, maybe twice. :blush: But now I recognize some of your names and I'm excited about everyone's pregnancies/birth stories, etc. :) Anyway, love having a group of women going through what I am.
> 
> I was in an August 2012 group also! What group where you in? How crazy we both have August 2012 babies and are having April 2014 babies together again! :happydance:Click to expand...

that's so funny!! :rofl: I have no idea what group I was in....cause I never posted. :haha: Actually, I hadn't been a BNB member long when I was a part of that group, but I spent a ton of time posting in the "Trimester" part, like constantly. This time around, I spent more time posting in individual "friend's" journals and groups like this. 

Your August baby was a girl (right?) and mine was a boy. Now I'm having a girl and you're having a boy. :haha:


----------



## pinklizzy

Nats-What a lovely present! I'd love a 4D scan but my OH thinks they're weird :wacko: I have to admit to being tempted to use on ultrasound scanner at work to try and work out which way bubs is lying but would never be brave enough to actually do it!
I check the thread most days but don't always post, it is nice to have thread that we can all be part of though-I posted in the November 2010 thread when I was pregnant with my daughter and still have a few of the girls as fb friends. It was so exciting as we all got nearer to the end and reading everybodies birth stories! :cloud9:


----------



## Kins

Hey bookworm I'm sure your gd will be fine my doctor told me it isn't a fasting test so you are able to eat and stuff beforehand


----------



## Nats21

Thanks girls, can't wait! 

PinkLizzy - Go for it! OH thought it sounded strange at first to but I think hes more excited for it now :)

Yeah I've definitely kept more up to date with this thread then with the July 2010 one I was in when I was pregnant with Callum (although he was a June baby in the end :)

Hope you don't have to do the 3 hour test Bookworm xxx


----------



## caitlenc

Hi Girls! Congrats to our last V-Day group! I had my GD test yesterday, it seemed to go fine, but who knows until I get the results. I had two eggs and a piece of whole wheat toast beforehand, hoping that won't mess with the results. It's what my doctor said I could eat, so we'll see. I am also interested to see if I am anemic this time, as I was diagnosed with anemia during this test my last pregnancy.

I agree, the USA Maternity leave situation is terrible! I am a teacher, so I use my accrued sick days to get paid. Luckily, if this baby comes on time, I have enough days saved up to get me to summer break, so I won't have to go back to work until the end of August, and I will get full pay. But I know in the UK the maternity benefits are much better, and last much longer.


----------



## MonyMony

pinklizzy said:


> Nats-What a lovely present! I'd love a 4D scan but my OH thinks they're weird :wacko:

My hubby too. But I'm sad I won't get to see baby again for so long! Ah well... I never got to see my other kids after the anatomy scan either, but elective ultrasounds were far less common several years ago.

Agree, so nice to have the support here. Love to be reminded of what to expect from most of the ladies who are ahead of me.


----------



## momofone08

bookworm0901 said:


> momofone08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bookworm0901 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else proud of themselves for keeping up with this thread all pregnancy so far? :haha: I was a part of a August thread when I was pregnant with my son in 2012 and I commented, maybe twice. :blush: But now I recognize some of your names and I'm excited about everyone's pregnancies/birth stories, etc. :) Anyway, love having a group of women going through what I am.
> 
> I was in an August 2012 group also! What group where you in? How crazy we both have August 2012 babies and are having April 2014 babies together again! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> that's so funny!! :rofl: I have no idea what group I was in....cause I never posted. :haha: Actually, I hadn't been a BNB member long when I was a part of that group, but I spent a ton of time posting in the "Trimester" part, like constantly. This time around, I spent more time posting in individual "friend's" journals and groups like this.
> 
> Your August baby was a girl (right?) and mine was a boy. Now I'm having a girl and you're having a boy. :haha:Click to expand...

Yup. My August baby is a girl and now a boy. We switched. It's a small world lol.


----------



## bookworm0901

Kins said:


> Hey bookworm I'm sure your gd will be fine my doctor told me it isn't a fasting test so you are able to eat and stuff beforehand

They made a really big deal about not eating to me! I wonder if there are 2 different ones. Even when I got to the lab, they questioned me a couple of times. I didn't tell them about the sip of orange juice. :blush:


----------



## SazzleR

bookworm0901 said:


> Anyone else proud of themselves for keeping up with this thread all pregnancy so far? :haha: I was a part of a August thread when I was pregnant with my son in 2012 and I commented, maybe twice. :blush: But now I recognize some of your names and I'm excited about everyone's pregnancies/birth stories, etc. :) Anyway, love having a group of women going through what I am.

I was part of an April 2011 thread with DS & we switched to a parenting thread from then. There's about 10 of us left now. We've been chatting for like 3 & half years now & have them all on FB. They are my friends. Would love to meet them irl. But half of them are in the US :( I hope us ladies can get to that point & still be chatting when our babies are nearly 3 :)



Kins said:


> Hey bookworm I'm sure your gd will be fine my doctor told me it isn't a fasting test so you are able to eat and stuff beforehand

This is so not fair!! I have mine next Friday morning & I have to completely fast for 12 hours before it. I'm dreading it! I can't go more than 4 waking hours without eating normally :dohh: Yep, I'm greedy :haha:

Good luck to everyone waiting for their GTT results.


----------



## momofone08

I was told that fasting was not required, just no eating after I took the liquid until they took my blood. Must be different tests.


----------



## wamommy

I was told not to fast either, but to avoid loading up on sugary cereal or starches. I wish my test was earlier in the day, though, because I'm always craving sugar!

I'm still in a Valentines Babies group (we were all due on Valentines Day last year) and there are about 6 of us who talk and post every day still. I love those ladies, and they have become dear friends. There's no substitute for companionship on this journey, is there?


----------



## Amcolecchi

Wamommy- I agree! I am also in a group for women who had ectopic pregnancies. I had one and actually if I didn't I would be having the baby right now! But it's nice to have these ladies on this journey!!


----------



## Workinonbaby2

With both my glucose testing (DS and last week with DD) they told me to not eat or drink anything besides water after 12 at night so it wasn't too bad although I was really hungry afterwards. With DS I was 138 with the hour went back to take the 3hr and was 138 again and if you're above a 136 you're considered Gestational Diabetic. With DD my results came back and I was only a 111 so I passed with flying colors as my doc office said today lol I start goin' every two weeks now :)


----------



## momofone08

Workinonbaby2 said:


> With both my glucose testing (DS and last week with DD) they told me to not eat or drink anything besides water after 12 at night so it wasn't too bad although I was really hungry afterwards. With DS I was 138 with the hour went back to take the 3hr and was 138 again and if you're above a 136 you're considered Gestational Diabetic. With DD my results came back and I was only a 111 so I passed with flying colors as my doc office said today lol I start goin' every two weeks now :)

YAY for passing! I passed mine too and start going to the doc every 2 weeks now. The rest of the pregnancy will fly with all of these appointments.


----------



## momofone08

28 weeks. 

Share your bump photos!
 



Attached Files:







060.JPG
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## kksy9b

Great news ladies on passing!! I won't know until my appointment next Friday...hoping the fact that they haven't called and told me I failed is a sign that I passed :)


----------



## wamommy

momofone08 said:


> 28 weeks.
> 
> Share your bump photos!

Looking great, momofone!

This was me last week (23 weeks) but I'll share, too! I have definitely grown these last 2-3 weeks a TON.
 



Attached Files:







23w2days.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Reno

https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o617/rebekahhunter141/20140104_101107-1_zps9eeabe15.jpg

This was my bump pic from 26w! 27w now, can't believe Im in third tri already! so not ready! lol


----------



## azure girl

29 weeks tomorrow! Woah baby! :flower:
 



Attached Files:







201481054.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## karry1412

SazzleR said:


> I was part of an April 2011 thread with DS & we switched to a parenting thread from then. There's about 10 of us left now. We've been chatting for like 3 & half years now & have them all on FB. They are my friends. Would love to meet them irl. But half of them are in the US :( I hope us ladies can get to that point & still be chatting when our babies are nearly 3 :)

That would be amazing! Hopefully we can last the distance! :hugs:

Loving the bump pics!


----------



## Nats21

Went for 4D scan today, was amazing and its been confirmed that its definitely a little girlie :) Callums really excited for his sister to come now that hes seen her on screen too :thumbup:

So glad we had it as a gift :) would definitely have another scan if we have baby number 3 xx
 



Attached Files:







NATALIE_23.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 9









NATALIE_8.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 9









NATALIE_11.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## momofone08

Nats21 said:


> Went for 4D scan today, was amazing and its been confirmed that its definitely a little girlie :) Callums really excited for his sister to come now that hes seen her on screen too :thumbup:
> 
> So glad we had it as a gift :) would definitely have another scan if we have baby number 3 xx

She is gorgeous!


----------



## wamommy

What beautiful pics, Nats! She looks girlie, too! Lovely. :)


----------



## MonyMony

Aw, great scans, so sweet!


----------



## Nats21

Thanks girls! :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Workinonbaby2

momofone08 said:


> Workinonbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> With both my glucose testing (DS and last week with DD) they told me to not eat or drink anything besides water after 12 at night so it wasn't too bad although I was really hungry afterwards. With DS I was 138 with the hour went back to take the 3hr and was 138 again and if you're above a 136 you're considered Gestational Diabetic. With DD my results came back and I was only a 111 so I passed with flying colors as my doc office said today lol I start goin' every two weeks now :)
> 
> YAY for passing! I passed mine too and start going to the doc every 2 weeks now. The rest of the pregnancy will fly with all of these appointments.Click to expand...

I know I sure hope so I can't wait to meet her and hold her :). plus hopefully some of this horrendous back pain will go away. Hot baths have become my very best friend lol


----------



## SazzleR

I've just realised that, at last, I'm into double figures today :happydance: I really better get on with getting things ready for baby!


----------



## momofone08

SazzleR said:


> I've just realised that, at last, I'm into double figures today :happydance: I really better get on with getting things ready for baby!

Congrats on double digits!


----------



## KjConard

Sazzle, I hear you! I just reached double digits too and now feel like I should really get my act together, especially since my first born was a month early and I was on bed rest for a couple weeks before she arrived! I made a to do list this morning with everything we need to do and buy!


----------



## SazzleR

I've got a to do list on the notes on my phone. I'm slightly freaked out by how long it is & how little fee time I have!


----------



## momofone08

SazzleR said:


> I've got a to do list on the notes on my phone. I'm slightly freaked out by how long it is & how little fee time I have!

I'm freaked out too! Especially since we will be moving in March. I can't even set up the nursery until the move 3 weeks before my c-section.


----------



## kksy9b

I have my first shower next weekend and the following week we will be setting up the nursey...so anxious to get started because it feels so close!! Have a second shower early feb so will wait until after that to buy anything. 

Congrats on hitting double digits!! :happydance:


----------



## karry1412

Nothing really to report but just wanted to say that we got to see our little man again today! Doctor is happy & said his head is where it should be & his heartbeat was good. Blood pressure & keytones were fine & back again in a month :happydance:


----------



## kksy9b

Great news karry!!


----------



## SazzleR

momofone08 said:


> SazzleR said:
> 
> 
> I've got a to do list on the notes on my phone. I'm slightly freaked out by how long it is & how little fee time I have!
> 
> I'm freaked out too! Especially since we will be moving in March. I can't even set up the nursery until the move 3 weeks before my c-section.Click to expand...

I'm hoping that the stress will motivate me to get things done!

I've got to decorate the spare room to make it into a bedroom for DS. Then move him out of the nursery before patching up the decor in there & getting a new carpet laid and putting the cot bed back together. Then there's still all the baby things to find out of various hiding places (garage, loft, cupboards!), washing of things to do. Argh!!! I'm getting more stressed just listing it all again!!! Must keep calm :)


----------



## Nats21

Congrats Karry! 

Congrats on double digits too Sazzle :)

I was just wondering what everyones planning to do for a jacket for your newborns when out and about? Callums in school nursery so goes every day so LO will be outside in the pram daily. With Callum he was born in June and it was so hot so he just had either a light jacket on or just a light blanket on. April can be so hit and miss with the weather though. Ive bought her a light jacket down to £2 in the asda sale (bargain!) and I wanna get her a few cardigans but not sure whether to get a coat/heavier jacket/pram suit or just wait and see? What is everyone else doing? Xx


----------



## wamommy

When it isn't too cold out I just dress the baby in normal indoor clothes (I prefer sleepers for the first 3 months... :haha:) and then cover baby with a weather-appropriate blanket. If it's super cold I just fold the blanket into quarters so it's 4 times as thick! Hat or no hat is a great way to regulate temp too. :)

I'm lucky enough not to have a ton of stuff to do to prepare for baby. I have to go through bins to find newborn boy and girl clothes, but other than that I think we're set! I suppose that's one benefit to having babies so close together. :haha:


----------



## SazzleR

DS was also born in April. I had a thick-ish hooded jacket from M&S for him in newborn size (in white cos we were team :yellow: then as well). It was soft cotton & kind of wadded so it was warm. I just used that with a blanket. Someone did actually buy me a full winter snow suit in new born size (no idea why at that time of year :shrug: )but I sneakily returned it & bought the exact same one in 6-9 month size for when winter came :haha:


----------



## bookworm0901

I just bragged about keeping up with this thread and being proud of myself, and then I went MIA for 3-4 days. :dohh: Sounds like everyone is doing awesome!! Those ultrasound photos (can't remember whose, so sorry!) were adorable! 

Waiting the results of my GD test. I'm thinking no news is good news, I got a phone call from my OB when I failed the 1 hour with my son (passed the 3 hour though). Haven't gotten a phone call yet this time, so FX I don't have to do the 3 hour. 

Baby girl's movements are getting so strong. The other night, DH was feeling my belly and I said "Charlee, move for daddy". She did this crazy sliver across my belly and it freaked DH out. :haha: I love that she responded to what I said though, probably coincidence. :winkwink: 

I'm pretty stressed about getting everything ready. SO SO MUCH to do. I think I"m going to start spending all free time at least going through baby clothes from DS and organizing her room.


----------



## caitlenc

Hi girls!

I passed my GD test!!:happydance::happydance:

I am, however, anemic again, just like my first pregnancy. I started my Iron supplements this morning.

I can totally understand everyone's need to start preparing for baby. I spent the majority of my weekend cleaning out all of DD's clothes and organizing her room. I also got paint chips and chose colors for the baby's room. I am hoping to start painting it this weekend! I think they call this nesting?:haha:

I was so pleasantly surprised by how many clothes I found that are suitable for a baby boy! I had forgotten how many gender neutral things we had since DD was a surprise.:dohh: We really are all set, and don't need to buy anything else!

Well, 25 weeks today, I feel like every week is an accomplishment now, getting baby bigger and stronger and closer to being ready to enter the world. We've come a long way, mamas!:hugs:


----------



## momofone08

We have the specialist ultrasound today, in 2 hours. I'll keep you all posted on what the Dr. says.


----------



## kksy9b

Good luck mono! I'm sure everything will be okay :hugs:


----------



## wamommy

Congrats on passing the GD test Caitlin! :D I always get anemic too, which is at least super treatable. The only down side is the constipation iron causes... :growlmad:

Good luck, momofone! I'll be thinking of you and praying for great results at your scan. :hugs:


----------



## bookworm0901

Congrats on passing the GD! I'm still in limbo waiting on results.

Momofone- Good luck and can't wait to hear how it went! :hugs:


----------



## momofone08

The ultrasound went wonderful! They said he is perfect and that there is nothing wrong with him. They said that the hearts are so young still that sometimes arrhythmia's happen, but they clear up quickly. Coffee, chocolate, or anything else with caffeine sometimes makes these worse. I knew about coffee and soda, but had no idea that chocolate could affect baby. :wacko: 

He is a little over 3 lbs., in the 68th percentile, and measuring 29 weeks 5 days. He is absolutely perfect. :happydance::happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3714.JPG
File size: 42.6 KB
Views: 4









IMG_3715.JPG
File size: 40.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## bookworm0901

Wonderful news!! So glad he's doing well. This little boy has definitely given you a lot of worries, I hope maybe you can get a chance to relax until he's safe in your arms! :hugs:


----------



## momofone08

bookworm0901 said:


> Wonderful news!! So glad he's doing well. This little boy has definitely given you a lot of worries, I hope maybe you can get a chance to relax until he's safe in your arms! :hugs:

I'm definitely hoping all is smooth sailing from now on. He's going to be a handful :haha:


----------



## Nats21

bookworm0901 said:


> I just bragged about keeping up with this thread and being proud of myself, and then I went MIA for 3-4 days. :dohh: Sounds like everyone is doing awesome!! *Those ultrasound photos (can't remember whose, so sorry!) were adorable!*
> 
> Waiting the results of my GD test. I'm thinking no news is good news, I got a phone call from my OB when I failed the 1 hour with my son (passed the 3 hour though). Haven't gotten a phone call yet this time, so FX I don't have to do the 3 hour.
> 
> Baby girl's movements are getting so strong. The other night, DH was feeling my belly and I said "Charlee, move for daddy". She did this crazy sliver across my belly and it freaked DH out. :haha: I love that she responded to what I said though, probably coincidence. :winkwink:
> 
> I'm pretty stressed about getting everything ready. SO SO MUCH to do. I think I"m going to start spending all free time at least going through baby clothes from DS and organizing her room.

Those were mine, thanks :flower: it was such a great experience, would definitely have it again if we have another one. Good luck with your GD results!

Thats great news momofone, think you've definitely got your hands full with your LO already from the sounds of it! Xx


----------



## SazzleR

Fab news, momof :D


----------



## kksy9b

Wonderful news momo!!!


----------



## MonyMony

Congrats momofone! What a relief you must feel.


----------



## wamommy

Oh thank goodness, momofone!! :yipee:


----------



## azure girl

Yay! I never shared my little boy's 3D from 27+6. He was a stinker, turned into my back and then later his arm was over his face! At 27+6 he weighed 2.5 lbs.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_516742036650484.jpeg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## bookworm0901

Aw you can see his cute little face so clearly!!! :cloud9:


----------



## GlassPeony

kksy9b said:


> GlassPeony- if you don't have to work than definitely take the break and relax before baby is born! what is it that you currently do?

Sorry for not responding sooner!

I work as a Book Seller at Barnes and Noble. They're a really good company to work for and offer insurance, 401k, and paid time off even for part time booksellers, but it IS still retail and has a lot of physical demands on top of the mental demands and people just being jerks in general. I had a customer yell at me today because I had to go to the bathroom before I could help them, after helping a different customer.. and over the holidays, interactions with customers was BRUTAL which really beat me down stamina wise. We were running around like crazy, I'd clock out for a break, a customer would approach me after I clocked out and then would yell at me when I'd tell them I couldn't help them and they needed to go to info. That or they'd ignore me and be like "Oh it'll just take a moment", like.... What part of I am NOT being paid and I'm NOT on the clock right now don't you understand?? So yeah. Definitely not feeling bad for not working right up until Paul decides to make his entrance into the world, haha!


----------



## sunshine0421

Hi ladies haven't been on for a little while but love seeing all of the posts about everyone reaching milestones. I am down to double digits and will be in third trimester in a few days. I passed my glucose test the first time whoo hoo, but am anemic so I started taking iron. My little man is growing each day (as is my tummy :)) I love being in this group and relating to other women. I am just still so surprised how quick this pregnancy is going, and can't believe that I am almost to third trimester already. I still have lots to do to prepare for my little mans arrival.... I think I have hit my nesting phase because I can't stop organizing and trying to get everything in order. Glad to hear everything was ok with you momofone!!!!


----------



## caitlenc

Yay, momofone, so pleased all is okay! This pregnancy stuff is a total rollercoaster, isn't it?

Glad all is well with you, Sunshine! Seems like a lot of us are anemic. I guess these babies suck the Iron right out of us!

I just realized I only have 5 days to go until I hit double digits. I can't believe it!


----------



## bookworm0901

First baby hiccups today! The first time I felt it today I wasn't 100% sure but I woke up feeling it later and it's definitely hiccups. My son had them constantly so I'm curious to see how this little chicka will do.


----------



## Nats21

bookworm0901 said:


> First baby hiccups today! The first time I felt it today I wasn't 100% sure but I woke up feeling it later and it's definitely hiccups. My son had them constantly so I'm curious to see how this little chicka will do.

Aw I love baby hiccups!

Had my midwife today and ive gotta go for 2 growth scans. One at 29 weeks and one at 34 weeks, then ive gotta see the consultant after. Little miss is measuring at 29cm so is fine but cos callum was only 5lb 13oz at birth hes classed as sga (small for gestation) so they wanna keep an eye on her growth xx


----------



## bookworm0901

Aw I hope she's growing right on schedule! 

I had an OB appt today- passed the GD! But I'm going every 2 weeks now.....that seems insane to me.


----------



## momofone08

bookworm0901 said:


> Aw I hope she's growing right on schedule!
> 
> I had an OB appt today- passed the GD! But I'm going every 2 weeks now.....that seems insane to me.

YAY! So glad you passed, I passed mine last week. The every 2 weeks is definitely crazy. Pretty soon we will be down to every week and then labor!


----------



## wamommy

Thanks, momofone... I just had a little panic attack thinking about that!! :rofl: You can see the hospital where I delivered my 3 babies from the freeway, and it sends a shot of panic through me every time we drive by. :haha: I don't really know why either, since my labors and births were fantastic. :shrug:

bookworm, grats on the test results!

Nats, hopefully LO will fatten up! I'm glad they're monitoring just in case, though.

As for me, my insurance is in the process of being transferred and I'm not sure if I'm covered right now or not. I might need to cancel my appointment and GD test in a couple weeks if things don't get straightened out!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Wamommy-My husband got a new job and got new insurance and we had to wait 30 days till we were covered but I called my OB/midwife and they said since I was going from one insurance to another they would let me come for a regular check-up for free! If we did any ultrasounds or bloodwork I would have to pay that but I just had a normal check-up. So you can always call and ask!


----------



## Reno

Comparing 3D scans of DS1 (22 weeks, top) and bump (24 weeks, bottom). I think they look quite similar! I'd love them to look alike! :happydance:

Anyone else starting to get super excited!?
 



Attached Files:







pic.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Nats21

Glad you passed Bookworm!

Thanks girls. She is already a little fatty from the sounds of it! My tummy feels massive too at the moment! It'll be nice to see her on the growth scans again, just think its a bit much considering she is measuring well and babies can come out different sizes so just cos Callum was small doesn't mean she will be too but I am glad they're keeping an eye on her and checking shes ok.

Yeah Reno I am getting excited now, went and bought baby stuff yesterday (mostly clothes as all the stuff we'd kept was mostly blue!), its strange to think there's potentially only around 10 - 14 weeks left now :) xx


----------



## SazzleR

I'm officially on my 12 hour fast now :( Urgh.

I hate how concerned all MWs are with the size of babies, Nats. I totally agree that one could be a totally different size. I really believe that babies don't come until they reach their optimum size as set by their genes. 

The whole size preoccupation is why I'm having to have this bloody GTT cos DS was what they class as a 'big baby' (over 4kg). Apparently the only reason you can have a baby of that size is if you had undetected GD :shrug: With zero other symptoms, I very, very much doubt I did/do. I think I just have big babies. It runs in our family. I was born at 38w due to my mum being induced with pre-eclampsia & I was 8lb 4oz! DS was born at 41w so it's not surprising he was big with my genes & that extra baking! They've mentioned possible growth scans to me too :(


----------



## wamommy

I agree that babies just come in different sizes! I also don't think it's a giant indicator for size later on in life. I was 9lbs10oz when I was born, and have always been thin (but tall), while DH was 6lbs at birth and is quite tall/large. You just never know! My kids were all born at 38 weeks and were 7lbs4oz, 7lbs9oz, and 8lbs4oz. I hate to think if I carry to term or go over how big they'd get! I think my timer just goes DING when they're big and strong enough to come out. Our bodies are remarkably smart.

Quick question: what kind of car seats is everyone getting? We used a Maxi Cosi Mico for all 3 babies, but it's expired now. :( It's time to buy a new seat for this baby, but I don't know what kind to buy! I don't like how the Mico only goes to 22 pounds, so I'm looking for one that goes to 30. Any reviews?


----------



## sunshine0421

I am getting so excited/nervous. I am a first time mommy and feel like I still have so much to prepare for. I know I will get a lot of stuff from my baby shower, but still feel so far behind lol I can't believe that I am practically in 3rd trimester it is going by so fast!!


----------



## azure girl

Hey ladies! Hope you all are well! :) I had my glucose challenge test (1 hour test) today and I really hope I pass. I had to remind the tech doing the draw that I needed drawn NOW because she forgot about it. :dohh: She seemed to surprised by my tiny veins (they are not that small, especially the one I gave her), I directed her to my best vein and she still had to dig around (I prefer to be stuck once) and now I am bruising :wacko: I better cross my fingers I pass, otherwise the 3 hour will be absolutely a nightmare if she struggles with my best vein.


----------



## Nats21

Hope your fast and GTT goes well Sazzle :hugs:

Very true Wamommy, couldnt agree more. Weve gone with this car seat, its got great reviews and was half price in the January sales - 

https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/9109294.htm

Time is flying by Sunshine, im sure you'll get lots from your shower though :)

Fingers crossed for you Azure girl! Xx


----------



## SazzleR

GTT all over & done with. Thank goodness! I was very annoyed that I was 20 mins late going in for my first set of bloods though. Don't keep a hungry pregnant woman waiting :nope: The two hour wait went really quickly as I took a pile of mock exam papers to mark :thumbup: Just have to wait for the results now. They'll ring me at the start of next week if I have GD, otherwise I'll just get a letter. FX for a letter! Don't want to be under the hospital for my care :( & that'll be the case if I do have GD. 

wamommy, we have the Maxi Cosi Pebble from when DS was small do that'll be getting used again.


----------



## karry1412

caitlenc - Congrats on passing the test! :thumbup:

momofone - Delighted to hear your scan went well! Bad news about the chocolate though - wish I'd read this half an hour ago! :blush:

azure girl - Those pictures are so adorable!

sunshine - Well done on reaching your milestones & for passing your test!

Sazzle - Good luck with your results! And good thinking with the marking while waiting!


----------



## kksy9b

Went in for my appointment today...everything looks great for baby. But the lab that did my GD test hadn't sent the results over. They called the lab and they don't know where the results are! So a week and a half later I'm still waiting. OB office is going to work with them to track it down and give me a call today or Monday. Oh well. In happier news, I have my first shower this weekend! Really looking forward to spending some time with friends and family!


----------



## bookworm0901

oops- double post? dunno how that happened.


----------



## bookworm0901

question- any of your LOs head down yet?


----------



## wamommy

bookworm0901 said:


> question- any of your LOs head down yet?

I don't know, honestly! He/she was butt down at my 19 week scan, but goodness knows how many flips have gone on since then. I suppose my OB will tell my when they start doing internals at 36 weeks?


----------



## momofone08

bookworm0901 said:


> question- any of your LOs head down yet?

My little guy was head down at the last appointment.


----------



## bookworm0901

Hope you ladies pass your GD!! 

And I hope you are enjoying the showers! My family decided one shower per mom, especially if you have kids super close in age like mine. My cousin with a 10 year old boy had a shower for her newborn girl, but for the most part we just do one so I'm not having another. 

wamommy- I have a graco snugride 30 (metropolis). Here's a link: https://www.gracobaby.com/products/pages/snugride-classic-connect-30-infant-car-seat-metropolis.aspx actually I bought the entire "travel system" for my son and the seat hasn't expired, so the car seat hooks onto the stroller until they are big enough to sit in the stroller. 

So I had an ultrasound today for little miss! There is a school in my town that does them for $20, but students are performing the ultrasound for practice. I felt kind of bad for my sonographer, she was SO sweet but baby was just SO uncooperative. Basically she has her face buried in the placenta and the cord floating around in front of her mouth. :dohh: So this girl spent a good 1/2 hour trying to get us 3D face shots. I think students are more caring during ultrasounds because they aren't desensitized to it yet. She managed to get a couple of face shots though, it was so exciting seeing her! My DH thinks she has his nose (kinda wide...) :haha:. 

I think the 3D ultrasounds are a bit distorted and it won't look quite the way it seems, but we will see. I have my official ultrasound on the 30th and she was uncooperative at this one and the last one, so I doubt she'll be better at the one on the 30th. :( And I don't think the ultrasound technician will spend as much time as the student did to try and get her into a better position.

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q575/Ashleigh_Smith8412/charlee_zpsa580e5ae.jpg
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q575/Ashleigh_Smith8412/charlee4_zpsb01c45c8.jpg
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q575/Ashleigh_Smith8412/charlee2_zpsfd9d31bb.jpg
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q575/Ashleigh_Smith8412/charlee5_zpsbdcca39b.jpg


----------



## bookworm0901

My little girl was in the exact same position at this ultrasound that she was in at the 20 week one. Lazy thing hasn't moved. :haha: I'm a bit worried about breech though, hoping that isn't the case. Right now she's transverse across my belly with her head to my right and her feet to my left.


----------



## bookworm0901

Oops, one last pic. https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q575/Ashleigh_Smith8412/charlee3_zpsd715691e.jpg

this was the most of her face we got but it was a strange angle on her nose and forehead


----------



## azure girl

Mine lays transverse most of the time, he will try head down for a few minutes, but hasn't chosen it to be the most comfortable and moves back! He has a few more weeks I suppose.


----------



## sunshine0421

love the pics bookworm!!! she is precious!! I have no idea how my LO is positioned i feel kicks and jabs everywhere now a days so no telling... I have an appt in a few weeks and hopefully my doctor can tell me then!!


----------



## bookworm0901

@azure girl- do you feel him go back and forth? I have no idea what mine is doing in there. 

Thanks sunshine! I can't tell what mine is doing either, they told me at 20 weeks and they told me again today and it was the same- so I assume she hasn't moved?! Wish I knew. My biggest fear is breech and csection.


----------



## sunshine0421

I have the same fear.... at 20 week ultrasound he was breech... not sure if I will get another ultrasound, but am planning on getting a 3d one with tax returns... I'm impatient and want to see his cute little face (if he will cooperate lol)


----------



## azure girl

Bookworm-Typically I can feel his little body as a massive lump :haha: and I can sometimes feel him turn, it feels...odd...my belly changes shape and gets tighter while his body brushes along in there. Then I just feel my tummy and he is vertical.


----------



## pinklizzy

Lovely scan pics bookworm! 
I'm not sure which way bubs is at the moment-I think head down at the moment as most of the definite movements I feel are higher up. I haven't been feeling all that many 'kicks' recently, lots of rolls and wriggling though.


----------



## karry1412

kksy - Delighted everything is looking well. That's annoying about the test results - we had a similar problem when TTC & it's very frustrating. Hope you really enjoy your shower! We don't have them over here so be sure to let me know how it goes - I'm living vicariously through you ladies! :haha:

bookworm - My LO was head down at my last appointment but I feel him squirming around so much that there's no telling what way around he is now! :haha: Your US pictures are beautiful!! :hugs:


----------



## Nats21

Lovely pics Bookworm! 

As for babys position, she was transverse at 4d scan last saturday, then at midwife appointment the following wednesday she was breech when midwife had a feel of my tummy, so she seems to like every position but head down! Ive got my 1st growth scan thursday so we'll see what position shes in then! Xx


----------



## azure girl

I passed my GD test! I checked my chart online this morning and my level was 106 after drinking 50 g of glucose and waiting an hour! :dance: Anything under 130 is acceptable on their scale. I am so glad I don't have to take the 3 hour! :)


----------



## momofone08

azure girl said:


> I passed my GD test! I checked my chart online this morning and my level was 106 after drinking 50 g of glucose and waiting an hour! :dance: Anything under 130 is acceptable on their scale. I am so glad I don't have to take the 3 hour! :)

:happydance: That's great news!


----------



## SazzleR

Yay, azure. Fab news! I'm anxiously waiting for me results :/

I'm full of cold. Again! This is my third one this pregnancy. Stupid pregnancy suppressed immune system :( The Olbas inhaler & hot water with honey & lemon are my friends once again! Having an early night tonight to try & shift it & leaving my work until tomorrow night. 

Feel like I'm eventually making progress on getting sorted for the baby. Picked a colour for DS's bedroom & decorating it this weekend. Once he's all moved out, I can make a start on patching up the nursery & digging out all the baby stuff again. Getting nervous about not being ready now I'm eventually in third tri.


----------



## momofone08

Do any of you have a lazy baby? What do you guys do when it comes to kick counts?


----------



## wamommy

I don't think I'm far enough along to start kick counts (it's 28 weeks, right?) but my LO is on a pretty reliable schedule already. He/she is quiet all day and then goes nuts in the evening when I'm relaxing and going to sleep. As long as I get that crazy movement at night I feel fine the entire next day when LO is quiet. 

SazzleR, I hope you feel better! Colds are no fun. :(

Azure, grats on your test!


----------



## azure girl

Momofone08, mine is pretty wiggly, but there are lots of things that can make baby move. I had a bad day for movement a few days ago and music was what made him move, I'm a mean mommy! :haha: sometimes cold on your belly works, sometimes sugar or soda, but every baby is different.


----------



## Sinclair

momofone08 said:


> Do any of you have a lazy baby? What do you guys do when it comes to kick counts?

I don't count kicks, I just take note to his normal movements throughout the day. He's lazy during the day, only giving me tiny little kicks, or wiggles, between 2pm to about 10pm to 11pm until I fall asleep, or when his father is home.


----------



## bookworm0901

I'm not sure if lazy or anterior placenta but I have a pretty quiet LO. It would freak me out if she was usually wriggly and suddenly quiet but she's always been like this. She moves the most when I'm getting ready for bed.


----------



## kksy9b

FINALLY got my GD test results back after two weeks... and I "passed with flying colors!" (in the words of the nurse). Level was 83 after an hour and I'm not anemic! So happy to have this one behind me!


----------



## Reno

we're lying transverse at the minute too! DS1 was transverse*until*36 weeks, so I'm not worried yet!


----------



## pinklizzy

I have no idea where baby is at the moment! Hoping the mw will have an idea on Friday.
This baby is crazily active compared to my daughter and I also had an anterior placenta last time which didn't help. Like Sinclair said, I don't tend to count the kiks either-when I'm working I don't really notice all that much movement but our normal routine is lots of movement at this time of day before I leave for work and then once I'm in bed.
kksy9b-Glad you passed! Can't believe it too so long to get the results back, I'd have been going crazy to wait so long :wacko:
Full of a horrible cold today and my DD has a cough so we've been up with her a lot in the night poor baby, really do not want to go to work but I'm on call so better get a move on!
Hope everyone has a good day :flower:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Bookworm-I have an anterior placenta as well and he doesn't have a set schedule to when he moves...Some days he is very active, others I barely feel him! My OB said this is perfectly normal with an anterior placenta and there is nothing to worry about!!

AFM- my OB just said if they didn't call me in 2 days after the GD test I passed lol. I took it over a week ago, so I am guessing I passed haha!


----------



## Workinonbaby2

Today Marks 29 weeks!!!!! 11 More to go!! :) as far as movement and kicks I feel her a lot a lot as soon as I lay down for bed and get really still. I feel her sometimes during the day at work it's off and on. Normally she's moving around though!! <3 Tomorrow is my birthday not sure what OH has planned but, as of right now it consist of a hot bath and relaxing lol


----------



## caitlenc

Happy Birthday, Working!:flower:

Congrats to all the ladies that have passed their GD test!

Well, I am 26 weeks today!:happydance: I spent the weekend painting the nursery, and I'm very pleased with how the walls look. We still need to recarpet the room, which probably won't happen until the first week in April, as we have to wait for DH's bonus to come in. We also discovered that our crib needs to be replaced, as it has a nasty crack in it.:shrug:

Have any of you ladies ever had oral thrush? I am pretty sure I have it. There are a couple of sores on my tongue (tmi). Unfortunately, we are expecting a blizzard tonight, so I won't be able to get it checked out until probably Thursday at the earliest. I have an OB appointment Monday, and I'm wondering if it can wait until then.:shrug:


----------



## caitlenc

Oh, and I have no idea how my little man is lying, I get kicks all over my belly!!


----------



## momofone08

Officially down to 10 weeks!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SazzleR

No phone call from the hospital to say I'd failed the GTT. If I don't hear tomorrow I'll assume I've passed & wait on a letter to confirm. I won't get my home birth if I have GD so desperately want to pass. 

I'm pretty sure that baby is head down. Purely because when it has hiccoughs, I feel it really low down so I'm assuming its chest must be down that way. Pretty sure it's back is on my right side. Think I can feel a bum top right :) Hopefully the MW will confirm at my appointment next week. 

Happy birthday for tomorrow, workinon :) Enjoy!


----------



## momofone08

Workinonbaby2 said:


> Today Marks 29 weeks!!!!! 11 More to go!! :) as far as movement and kicks I feel her a lot a lot as soon as I lay down for bed and get really still. I feel her sometimes during the day at work it's off and on. Normally she's moving around though!! <3 Tomorrow is my birthday not sure what OH has planned but, as of right now it consist of a hot bath and relaxing lol

I hope you have a wonderful birthday tomorrow!

https://i.picasion.com/gl/76/2wPF.gifglitter maker


----------



## Nats21

Happy birthday Workin!

And congrats to everyone who passed the GD tests.

Sorry about the oral thrush CaitlenC, I've never had it so couldn't tell you but hope you get it sorted out soon :hugs: xx


----------



## Workinonbaby2

Thank you everyone for the birthday wishes!! Today has started off absolutely wonderful!! :winkwink::flower: If only the work day would go by quick lol <3 Hope you ladies have a wonderful day!


----------



## kksy9b

Happy Birthday workin!!! Hopefully work goes by quickly for you! Have a wonderful day!


----------



## karry1412

Congrats on passing the GD test azure, Amcolecchi & kksy9b! :thumbup:

Hope you're feeling better Sazzle! :hugs:

momofone - I don't really bother counting kicks either. Basically I agree with what wamommy said. Once I'm feeling kicks pretty regularly I don't worry about the numbers.

Happy birthday workin!!! :flower:

I just found out that our antenatal class was supposed to be this Saturday & is now going to be Saturday AND Thursday. Bit of a pain having to go twice (hospital is about 45 minutes away) but maybe it'll make it more manageable for me & my various aches & pains & it may also be less mind boggling!


----------



## SazzleR

Still no phone call today from the hospital so thinking I'm safe to assume I passed the GTT :happydance: Will just wait on the letter for total confirmation now. Gimme my home birth :haha:


----------



## kksy9b

Great news Sazzle!! Hope you get your letter soon and your home birth!

Has anyone else started getting BHs? I thought I read they weren't generally painful but geez a loo, could have fooled me! Had them this morning off and on for about 2 hours. Have been getting them every 3-4 days for the last couple weeks.


----------



## pinklizzy

I've been getting them and they are flipping painful!! Usually when I've been walking for a while but I have to stop and wait for them to pass.


----------



## SazzleR

Yeah, I generally get BH when I've overdone it. Which is quite frequently with a toddler to run around after :dohh: I'd say they're uncomfortable rather than painful. Putting my feet up for a bit usually makes them pass pretty quickly.


----------



## Reno

Anyone else real emotional these days? I hardly cried at all with DS1, but the last few weeks I've cried more tears than I have in the last few years!! Often it's because DS1 is growing so fast - I cried all the way through his bath because he ate a whole yoghurt with a spoon on his own for the first time :haha:


----------



## SazzleR

:happydance: I got my letter to officially say I passed the GTT. Will be rubbing that in the MW's face when I go next week! I knew I didn't have a big baby last time cos I had GD with zero symptoms!


----------



## MonyMony

Reno said:


> Anyone else real emotional these days? I hardly cried at all with DS1, but the last few weeks I've cried more tears than I have in the last few years!! Often it's because DS1 is growing so fast - I cried all the way through his bath because he ate a whole yoghurt with a spoon on his own for the first time :haha:

Very much so. More than I was early on. Now I have more ups and downs and am teary-eyed often. I hate feeling out of control, if you know what I mean. Silly things will make me sad, say, my kids misbehaving. Before pg, I would have been angry, but now I just feel like I've been a failure raising them. Obviously, hormonal!

I guess there's nothing much to do. Soon we'll be too busy to be too emotional.


----------



## wamommy

SazzleR, congrats on passing the GD test! :happydance: Mine still isn't until February 5th! :wacko:

Reno, I feel the same way! I think it's normal about this time in pregnancy. I get teary-eyed at TV commercials... :haha: I've also found myself a lot more irritable. DH's habits have been especially annoying to me lately!


----------



## kksy9b

Awesome to hear that you officially passed Sazzle!!


----------



## Kins

im getting very hormonal and tearful because I feel like i wont have everything done in time...like finding a pediatrician and day care etc


----------



## kksy9b

Sorry to the gals that are feeling emotional/overwhelmed. I've been through bouts of it off and on throughout the pregnancy and can certainly sympathize! Just remember that it is all very normal and is okay to feel the way you do! Everything will be okay and let those tears or frustration out as it comes up! Better to let it out than tey and keep it in.

Kins- your doctor might have a list of pediatricians and daycares on your area. Maybe talk to them to see if they can give you a starting point. You still have plenty of time and will get everything done and set up before your LO arrives!


----------



## kksy9b

I mentioned this on another thread I post on and thought I would mention it here too. Babies r us is running their trade on event from jan 24- feb 14th. You can trade in old car seats strollers cribs etc and receive a discount on a new one. Might be a good way to get those bigger items at a discount!


----------



## Sinclair

Has anyone gotten that Tdap shot at all? It was offered by my OB, and listening to what it was for and about I got it done. I've had to take some medicine to relieve the pain in my arm, and now I'm just tired. XD


----------



## kksy9b

Sinclair- I had mine last week. Was sore for several days. A knot developed too that is still there a week later but is going down and doesn't hurt anymore.


----------



## Sinclair

D: Now I'm disappointed my arm will sore for afew days. Eek, never had a knot before - at least that I know of, but I'll have to look out for that when I'm sleeping.


----------



## azure girl

Sinclair, I had mine a week ago. It didn't hurt for more than a day or two for me. I feel the TDaP is super important around babies and it is worth it to keep your baby healthy. I would ice the knot and just be sure it doesn't get bigger.


----------



## Nats21

Had my growth scan today due to callum being small at birth, all went fine and consultant was happy. She weighs 3lb 2oz now and is head down at the moment :happydance: ive got another scan and consultant meeting at 34 weeks and if that goes well I should be fine to have her at the midwifery led unit so fingers crossed! Xx


----------



## Amcolecchi

I got the tdap shot the same day I did the glucose test and I was only sore for about a day. But they say you can take tylenol and ice your arm. It should stop being so sore soon! :)

For everyone getting the scans, did you ask for them or are they just doing them? Reason I ask is my midwife hasn't said anything about getting another ultrasound before the due date and I really want one just to see him and see how big he is getting but she made it seem like I wont be getting one, so just wondering how you got yours. Thanks!


----------



## Workinonbaby2

I think you should ask your midwife about another scan if she hasn't said anything. When I was prego with DS they didn't give me another one after his gender and skeletal until we did the 3D at 29 weeks. With Kynsley I have another scan on Wednesday because earlier in my pregnancy I tested positive for spina bifidia even though my second blood test for it came back negative and her previous scans look great and she's healthy they said sometimes it can cause them to not grow as much in the last couple months or so of pregnancy so they just want to check to make sure she's still where she needs to be. :)


----------



## karry1412

Congrats Sazzle!! :happydance:

wamommy - It's rare that DH annoys me but he annoys me WAY more easily now!

Nats - That's amazing news! Hopefully you get to have your little girl at the midwifery led unit.

AFM: Doing ok. Starting to rely on my crutch a little more. We have our classes tomorrow - excited about that but dreading the drive to the hospital because I seem to be sick every time we make the drive!


----------



## Kins

Had my 3d scan yesterday. Baby is breech. We are still team yellow


----------



## bookworm0901

Amcolecchi said:


> I got the tdap shot the same day I did the glucose test and I was only sore for about a day. But they say you can take tylenol and ice your arm. It should stop being so sore soon! :)
> 
> For everyone getting the scans, did you ask for them or are they just doing them? Reason I ask is my midwife hasn't said anything about getting another ultrasound before the due date and I really want one just to see him and see how big he is getting but she made it seem like I wont be getting one, so just wondering how you got yours. Thanks!

I didn't get one after 20 weeks with my son, the only reason I'm getting one this time is because they found a soft marker on her heart at the 20 week that is often gone by 3rd tri. They are calling this ultrasound a "growth check" and actually, when I asked why they were doing it they pretty much admitted that since they found a soft marker, insurances will pay for another one. If her ultrasound had been 100% perfect they wouldn't be doing another. I'm glad I get to see her but I wish the stupid thing on her heart wasn't there. :(


----------



## wamommy

I won't be getting another ultrasound either, unless the baby stays butt-down, in which case they'll probably check out the baby's position near the end. I'm still hoping he/she has flipped!! I honestly can't tell yet. By the end I can feel bumps and shapes under the skin that I can sort of tell are butt or arm or leg. At this point everything just feels like little lumps under the surface!!

Kins, we're still team yellow too, and it's so much harder than I thought it would be! I hate referring to the baby as "it." :haha: I'm sure it will all be worth it on the day it's born, though.


----------



## SazzleR

Still :yellow: here too :wave: I like it :) I loved the surprise with DS & it makes the pushing easier in a way cos you're so eager to find out! 

I won't get any further scans either. Unless I measure big, in which case there has been talk of additional growth scans due to them being obsessed with DS having been a 'big baby' :dohh:

I feel like I'm finally making progress with prep for baby's arrival :) With the help of my lovely dad, we got DS's new bedroom decorated this weekend. Carpet is being fitted on Thursday & furniture will be bought next weekend. Once DS moves into his new room, we can start on patching up the nursery & sorting baby things :) If I can remember where I stashed everything last time :haha: There's 3 possible hiding places for everything - the garage, the loft & a huge storage cupboard in our bathroom. Hopefully it'll all come back to me!


----------



## momofone08

How is everyone feeling? 

We went on a hike yesterday as it was gorgeous out. It was much harder than I thought it would be, but then again what was I expecting at 30 weeks. It was so great to get out of the house. I hate being cooped up all winter. 

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## azure girl

Momo, getting reeeeaaally tired again :haha:. I bought loads of used baby clothes in excellent condition for $25 off of craigslist. Yesterday I spent the day watching a friend's 2.5 month old baby, the only thing I didn't do was take care of feeding her (breastfed). She is a cuddly baby and cries if left alone, so I held her while her mommy cooked and did homework. But, her mom commented that she really seemed content with me (must be all of the hormones :haha:). My LO squirmed at the baby while I was holding her, he must be jealous!


----------



## Kins

Wamom sometime I feel like It's hard to be team yellow because I wanna pick cute clothes and stuff but like sazzle says I heard it makes labor easier too because your so excited to find out. 11more weeks! Ahhh

I have a growth scan on Wednesday but The tech who did my 3d scan u/a over the weekend said if baby is still breech they (drs) will prob do another ultrasound later on


----------



## caitlenc

I have a scan today for growth and to check cervix length and position of placenta. Apparently, I will be getting these scans every two weeks until 34 weeks!


----------



## wamommy

momofone08 said:


> How is everyone feeling?

I am starting to get to the point where I get hit with waves of exhaustion, but other than that I feel pretty good! I've found that pilates is starting to get harder for me, and carrying around my DS hurts my back! My 5-year-old asked me to pick her up yesterday (she's a tall 50 pounder!) and cried when I had to tell her I just couldn't safely do it! :dohh:

I went to buy some nursing bras on Craigslist yesterday because I gave away all of mine thinking I was finished having babies. It was a GREAT deal already, and we're kind of strapped this month, so I was happy. Anyhow, when we got there the lady just GAVE me an entire bag full of the perfect size/style!! I can barely believe it. She was so nice and said that she just wanted to make sure they were going to someone with a legitimate need and she didn't want any money. There really are still such generous, wonderful people out there!


----------



## Kins

Wamommy. What did you look on craigslist? Like under maternity?


----------



## karry1412

That's so lovely about the bras! :thumbup: I come across all sorts with the charity work so I love hearing nice stories about people to balance it out!

momo - fair play to you for even considering the hike, never mind giving it a shot! I can't even entertain the idea at the moment :nope:


----------



## momofone08

karry1412 said:


> momo - fair play to you for even considering the hike, never mind giving it a shot! I can't even entertain the idea at the moment :nope:

I didn't think I could make it either, but a bribe of ice cream a back massage from the hubby worked. :haha::blush: I did end up feeling great after and I felt so sluggish before the walk.


----------



## momofone08

> I went to buy some nursing bras on Craigslist yesterday because I gave away all of mine thinking I was finished having babies. It was a GREAT deal already, and we're kind of strapped this month, so I was happy. Anyhow, when we got there the lady just GAVE me an entire bag full of the perfect size/style!! I can barely believe it. She was so nice and said that she just wanted to make sure they were going to someone with a legitimate need and she didn't want any money. There really are still such generous, wonderful people out there!

That is awesome! There are still good people out there afterall!


----------



## wamommy

Kins said:


> Wamommy. What did you look on craigslist? Like under maternity?

I searched under clothing/accessories and also baby/kids, and just typed "nursing." A lot come up, but rarely the right size. This was just the perfect storm of lucky! :happydance: I don't know what there is in your area, but I also use OfferUp and Bookoo. 

momofone, well done DH for offering you a massage! I won't let DH massage me (not that he asks anymore...lol) because it feels like he's tenderizing beef! I think he overestimates what they mean by "deep tissue massage." :haha:


----------



## Amcolecchi

I wish I could go hiking where I live but since it's going to be -33 with the wind chill tomorrow I don't go outside haha!! But great job on the hike!!

Does anyone get really bad pains under their ribs? I have had it now for like 6 weeks and it's seriously all day long!!


----------



## azure girl

Amcolecchi, I used to. I think it is all that stuff pushing on them that they ache until they adjust. It got better recently, but who knows, it could come back with a vengeance!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Yes, I think so too but it's been like this for a month!! I hope it goes away haha! I see the midwife today for an appointment so I will ask her too. If she gives me stretches I will share them on here for everyone as well! I hope they do not come back for you!!!



azure girl said:


> Amcolecchi, I used to. I think it is all that stuff pushing on them that they ache until they adjust. It got better recently, but who knows, it could come back with a vengeance!


----------



## Workinonbaby2

30 Weeks today!! 10 weeks to go :) I get to see little miss kynsley tomorrow!! I hope all you ladies are doing wonderful today... :happydance:


----------



## kksy9b

Happy 30 weeks workin! Its all starting to get close now and we will be labor watching before we know it!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Ahh yes so exciting!! I can't wait to see the first person to give birth!!!


----------



## wamommy

Amcolecchi said:


> Ahh yes so exciting!! I can't wait to see the first person to give birth!!!

I just panicked a little! I can't believe it's getting so close. :dohh:


----------



## kksy9b

Wamommy- I am also slightly freaking out a bit! 9 weeks to due date and only 7 1/2 until I'm on leave....its coming up so soon!!


----------



## momofone08

Amcolecchi said:


> Ahh yes so exciting!! I can't wait to see the first person to give birth!!!

I can't believe we are that close. I am 31 weeks today. In the next 6-14 weeks all of us will have our babies!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SazzleR

wamommy said:


> Amcolecchi said:
> 
> 
> Ahh yes so exciting!! I can't wait to see the first person to give birth!!!
> 
> I just panicked a little! I can't believe it's getting so close. :dohh:Click to expand...

This also freaks me out! I have sooooo much to do :wacko:


----------



## MonyMony

Very jealous of all you ladies in the home stretch...okay, well, the last 10 weeks! 

Feeling so out of breath all the time, but I'm short so no wonder that started early. 

Bought a couple little items today on clearance. Other than the stroller we bought two months ago, have not prepared more than this. I guess I should be glad I have a bit more time. But staying team yellow has really not helped me be patient this time around. Just want to fast forward to end of April!


----------



## Nats21

It is scary how fast its approaching but with feeling so uncomfy, bad heartburn and needing to pee lots its probably a good thing i'm on the homestretch now! 

30 weeks tomorrow :happydance: xx


----------



## wamommy

Monymony, I'm lucky enough not to feel a lot of breathlessness or rib pain (because I'm tall and apparently my organs have enough room to get out of the way, lol) but my back and hips are already so sore! I did pilates today and it was so much harder than even a week ago. I hate to think how bad it will get later on!


----------



## wamommy

Here we go... A nice visual. Eeeeep!
 



Attached Files:







pregnancyorgansjpg.jpg
File size: 112.2 KB
Views: 22


----------



## MonyMony

Hah, my daughter and husband just saw a similar model of a pregnant woman at the science museum over the weekend and they came home feeling so sorry for me since all the internal organs look so squished! I know I'll get the heartburn too soon, Nats.

Wamommy, I hear you on the back pain. My portable Shiatsu massager that I ordered online helps a little. I also do exercises to strengthen my core, but I can't keep up wth the pace of change of my body. Aches and pains from here on I think...


----------



## karry1412

Workin - How did the scan go? 

Mony - I have the breathlessness too. It's awful! I can't even go shopping anymore - hence my new eBay addiction! I can only go to shops that you have to drive from one to another - no shopping centre for me. I can't even walk from the car park to the hospital - DH has to drop me at the door! :blush:



Amcolecchi said:


> Ahh yes so exciting!! I can't wait to see the first person to give birth!!!

I'm the same! It'll be so exciting! And probably make things even more real for the rest of us - I think I'm in denial! :haha:


----------



## KjConard

Just got done with an ultrasound to resize the baby since he and I were both measuring big. He dropped from 82% to 61% so I am not worried about having a 10lb baby anymore! :)

He switched positions in the past week from being sideways to now breech. He still has a lot of time lef to flip, but I was certain he was head down right now! His head is up by my left ribs and he is scrunched into a little ball! Loved getting to see his face again! He was 2lbs 14ounces! I am a happy mama!


----------



## kksy9b

Great to hear KJ! I'm sure he will flip around by the time he needs to!


----------



## Amcolecchi

I have SUPER bad rib pain too and the midwife wasn't too helpful with how to fix it haha! 

KJ-oh yes you have plenty of time! I just went yesterday and they said he is still constantly moving so it's ok! I am hoping he starts to head down in the next few weeks!


----------



## SazzleR

Wamommy, that picture makes me feel so sorry for my poor body! No wonder I can't get up the stairs at work without getting out of breath or eat a full plateful of dinner anymore!

I think I must be carrying this baby higher up than I did DS. I've started to get very mild heartburn this time around & I didn't have any last time at all. Another pregnancy joy :dohh:


----------



## bookworm0901

30 weeks and saw baby girl this morning!! She's weighing 3 lbs 2 oz. and she's breech. :( hoping she moves soon, she has been extremely uncooperative with her position on every single scan so I'm worried that will continue to birth and I'll need a csection. 

I plan on looking up what excercises I can do to make her move and starting that ASAP.


----------



## momofone08

bookworm0901 said:


> 30 weeks and saw baby girl this morning!! She's weighing 3 lbs 2 oz. and she's breech. :( hoping she moves soon, she has been extremely uncooperative with her position on every single scan so I'm worried that will continue to birth and I'll need a csection.
> 
> I plan on looking up what excercises I can do to make her move and starting that ASAP.

I'm sorry to hear she's breech, but there is still plenty of time for her to move. :hugs: MY first was a breech c-section and I promise it isn't awful, but don't let them pressure you into one. I know now that there are doctors that will do breech naturally which I didn't know back then. :flower:


----------



## azure girl

momofone08 said:


> bookworm0901 said:
> 
> 
> 30 weeks and saw baby girl this morning!! She's weighing 3 lbs 2 oz. and she's breech. :( hoping she moves soon, she has been extremely uncooperative with her position on every single scan so I'm worried that will continue to birth and I'll need a csection.
> 
> I plan on looking up what excercises I can do to make her move and starting that ASAP.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear she's breech, but there is still plenty of time for her to move. :hugs: MY first was a breech c-section and I promise it isn't awful, but don't let them pressure you into one. I know now that there are doctors that will do breech naturally which I didn't know back then. :flower:Click to expand...

Mine is breech, I can feel him in a U shape in there :growlmad: I keep trying to tell him he needs to flip around, but we'll see. Also, momofone08 is right, you have time and there is something called a version they can try to turn the baby. Fair warning though, it can be painful (you can get an epidural) and it doesn't always work. But, if all else fails and you are dead set against a section, you can try a version first. :flower:


----------



## pinklizzy

I'm not sure this bubba hasn't flipped to be breech over the last day or so but will def be asking for an ECV this time if so. My daughter was a vaginal breech delivery so I think I'd want a trial labour this time before a c-section if it's another breechling.
I'm a lot more hopeful this time as baby moves around a lot, unlike last time. The spinning babies website has lots of helpful info on altering position.


----------



## SazzleR

I'm going the breech crew too :( Saw the MW today & she thinks baby is posterior breech. Although, she did say she wasn't sure cos 'a head feels like a bony bum' at this point but she wrote breech on my notes. I'll be gutted if it is breech & stays there cos that'll be my home birth out the window. I will do anything to avoid a section. I can't look after a newborn, a toddler & recover from a section. And not being able to drive would kill me & drive DS insane! So if it really is breech & stays that way I'll be trying an ECV & hoping they might let me try a breech vaginal delivery if I go to the hospital instead. Please turn, baby!! I definitely think this baby is way more active than DS was so fingers crossed it moves on its own.


----------



## pinklizzy

I feel the same Sazzle, I was really upset at the thought of a section last time and if it came to needing one with my daughter to look after as well, I just have no idea how I'd manage! I know I'm paranoid about position this time but I'd rather know with enough time to try methods to encourage baby to turn rather than waiting for a scan at 36 weeks if they're not sure!


----------



## karry1412

KJ & bookworm - It's so great that you got to see your little babies again! I still have nearly two weeks to wait :coffee: Hope those babies turn for you x


----------



## caitlenc

Wow, we have lots of breech babies at the moment! I have no idea what position my little man is in, I feel like he still flips all the time, as my belly goes hard in all different places at different times during the day. Glad everyone is doing well! I injured my back last week and could barely move, but two visits to the chiropractor and lots of rest over the weekend seems to have done the trick. I am much less stiff now.

My growth ultrasound Monday showed my cervix long and closed, baby weighing 2lb 4oz, and placenta just past the edge of the cervix. Hoping it moves up in time for a vaginal delivery!


----------



## momofone08

I don't get another ultrasound. :( Jealous of all you ladies lol.


----------



## Amcolecchi

I just found out I do not get another ultrasound unless they can't tell the position of the baby in like 6 weeks...but for now they still tell me they can't tell BUT they said it's still early and I am 30 weeks, so you ladies have time! There is some exercises you can do and some ways you can push on the belly that could help! I am hoping your babies turn asap for you!


----------



## little moomin

gawd am i the only one who still has no clue of their babys position?? i didnt last time either, no idea!


----------



## wamommy

little moomin said:


> gawd am i the only one who still has no clue of their babys position?? i didnt last time either, no idea!

LOL Nah, I'm not sure where mine is either. He/she was butt down at the 19 weeks scan, but I seriously doubt Bubs stayed that way! I'm hoping my OB can tell in the next few weeks just by squishing around on my tummy. She's pretty rough when she does it! I'm always so gentle with my bump. I guess LO is tougher in there than I thought!


----------



## bookworm0901

Thanks for the support ladies! :hugs: 

I can't tell where my LO is by how she feels inside me, I only know from ultrasounds. But the other day she had hiccups and they were right where her head is supposedly at, so that makes sense. Maybe I'll be able to tell if she moves based on hiccups.


----------



## karry1412

I have no clue what position my baby is in either! But like bookworm, the hiccups are where I think the head is supposed to be & where his head was at the last scan (although by the amount of movement I feel I'd be amazed if he's still in that position!) Guess I'll find out in ten days! :happydance:

I'm so achey all the time! My back, my ligaments both above & below the bump, my hips... I can't wait to have this part over & meet my little man!! Next scan is on the 11th & I'm looking forward to find out if he's still measuring a little big. He was a week big at the anatomy scan so it'll be interesting to see if he's still big.


----------



## ALiKO

hey ladies mind if i join!? :wave:

im now 28 weeks due April 27th with a girl :). 

@little moomin- me too! i have no idea what position my baby is in and my doc never tells me either. i cant tell by the movements as i get strong movements all over. my last appointment was last month and i remember when doc was looking at her face he was below my belly button toward my right side so i can only assume that means shes head down?


----------



## KjConard

There is a website called spinning babies.com that has some good info on getting babies to go head down. I've only glanced at it though since my little boy still has plenty of time to flip. With my first I was actually doing prenatal yoga when I felt her flip. It was pretty crazy to feel.

Had a drs visit on Friday and the doctor said we get a 3d/4d ultrasound around 31 weeks since we've gone to and kept all appointments! Yay! I can't wait to see the baby again one last time! I think it will just make these last weeks go by faster (if that is possible)!


----------



## wamommy

Welcome, Aliko!! :D

KJconard, that is so cool that your Doctor offers a 3d ultrasound if you don't miss any appointments! I wish mine did that! :haha: We had a 3d/4d with our first, but she wouldn't pull her head out of the placenta, and after 2 hour-long trips there we had ONE sort-of clear profile shot, and that's it. DH has said "No" to 3d/4d with the other babies because now he thinks it would be a waste of money. :(


----------



## little moomin

I've had a couple of serious flips, anterior placenta though so movements are really unpredictable this time round (boo). i prob won't be trying to sort out babys position for ages yet as they are still little enough to move, i WILL however be buying my birthing ball this week. lifesaver last time especially for sore hips and back.. can't wait, i even used mine to sit on to watch tv last time


----------



## kksy9b

Hi ladies! I'd like some opinions. I think the baby is dropping/has dropped over the weekend. I can breathe easier, there is a lot of pressure down below, it feels like he is constantly putting pressure on my bladder and there is a burning sensation as well. He had the hiccups earlier and they were low so I know he's head down and not just tap dancing on me. He is moving less but enough that I'm not worried about it (he usually has a resting day after several very active ones). No contractions but have been having mild period like cramps on and off throughout the day. No blood or leaking fluids though it has been more painful than usual when walking around. As a FTM, I'm not sure if this is normal this early (I'm almost 32 weeks) or if I should be concerned. I have a doctor appt tomorrow afternoon so I'll talk to her but wondering if I should call tonight. Or if this is all normal and I should just relax about it. Thanks!


----------



## bookworm0901

Definitely sounds normal to me, hun! And awesome if he's already dropped! My doctor told me that at 30 weeks, only 20% of babies are still breech, most are head down. So your little guy didn't go too early, sounds like perfect timing!


----------



## karry1412

little moomin said:


> i WILL however be buying my birthing ball this week. lifesaver last time especially for sore hips and back.. can't wait, i even used mine to sit on to watch tv last time

We just had our physio section of our classes the other day & DH came straight home & pumped up our exercise ball which has been sitting in the spare room for ages. I love it!! I hadn't even considered using it during these last few weeks or labour & now I wouldn't be without it!



kksy9b said:


> Hi ladies! I'd like some opinions. I think the baby is dropping/has dropped over the weekend. I can breathe easier, there is a lot of pressure down below, it feels like he is constantly putting pressure on my bladder and there is a burning sensation as well. He had the hiccups earlier and they were low so I know he's head down and not just tap dancing on me. He is moving less but enough that I'm not worried about it (he usually has a resting day after several very active ones). No contractions but have been having mild period like cramps on and off throughout the day. No blood or leaking fluids though it has been more painful than usual when walking around. As a FTM, I'm not sure if this is normal this early (I'm almost 32 weeks) or if I should be concerned. I have a doctor appt tomorrow afternoon so I'll talk to her but wondering if I should call tonight. Or if this is all normal and I should just relax about it. Thanks!

I don't have the burning sensation but I have pretty much everything else you described & am about the same distance along as you! Good to know it's normal - I was definitely going to ask my doctor but my next appointment isn't until the 11th so still a ways to go. Nice to have peace of mind in the mean time :hugs:


----------



## kksy9b

bookworm0901 said:


> Definitely sounds normal to me, hun! And awesome if he's already dropped! My doctor told me that at 30 weeks, only 20% of babies are still breech, most are head down. So your little guy didn't go too early, sounds like perfect timing!

Thank you so much! I'll still talk to my doctor this afternoon but its very reassuring to know that its all normal :)

Kerry-I'll let you know what she says later today...I know it can be frustrating when appointments are further away than we'd like!


----------



## MonyMony

Hi Aliko and welcome!

I think baby is still somewhat transverse since most of my movement is felt on sides and not in center. But I will ask at my appointment on Friday.

I've felt a lot of pressure and pain low down on my abdomen when my c-section scar is lately. Anyone else have experience with this?


----------



## bw9522

Hi ladies been AWOL for a while. I'm getting tiered now and still have 6 weeks to work. My LO was head down bum up on last scan 21 jan and was weighing about 3lb. Got another scan 18th February. Also had 3d scan the other week too.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## azure girl

Baby is head down! Yay! And weighing 4 lb 7 oz. All of this from my seizure and subsequent tests in the hospital today. Ugh...what a day!


----------



## momofone08

MonyMony said:


> Hi Aliko and welcome!
> 
> I think baby is still somewhat transverse since most of my movement is felt on sides and not in center. But I will ask at my appointment on Friday.
> 
> I've felt a lot of pressure and pain low down on my abdomen when my c-section scar is lately. Anyone else have experience with this?

I've had two c-sections and get that pain too. My Dr. said the scar tissue from the previous surgeries is what makes the feeling of the pressure worse.


----------



## bookworm0901

azure girl said:


> Baby is head down! Yay! And weighing 4 lb 7 oz. All of this from my seizure and subsequent tests in the hospital today. Ugh...what a day!

Wow that seems big! Did they say you are measuring further along than your dates? At my ultrasound last Thursday mine was 3 lbs 2 oz. and they said they look for them to be around 2.5-3 lbs. I hope you're feeling better, can't believe you had a seizure!!! :Hugs: 



bw9522 said:


> Hi ladies been AWOL for a while. I'm getting tiered now and still have 6 weeks to work. My LO was head down bum up on last scan 21 jan and was weighing about 3lb. Got another scan 18th February. Also had 3d scan the other week too.

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## azure girl

Bookworm, I have checked a fetal weight percentile estimate and he was at the 37th percentile. At 27 weeks he weighed 2lb 8 oz, so he is just growing about 1/2 lb a week, perfectly normal.


----------



## karry1412

kksy9b - Thanks! Hope your appointment goes well :hugs:

bw9522 - Your LO is gorgeous!

azure girl - A seizure?! Hope you're ok?

AFM - Not doing too bad today. Still very sore but at least getting off the couch isn't bringing me to tears today! 32 weeks today & appointment this day next week :happydance:


----------



## kksy9b

Went to the doctor yesterday. Baby is fine but he hasn't dropped. He is laying low and transverse and putting pressure on my sciatic nerve, which is what is causing the pain and discomfort. So now I need to get this baby to turn a bit! He is off my bladder which is nice as I'm not running to pee every 5 minutes now but there is tremendous pressure on my pelvic bone that makes it painful to walk. Otherwise he is doing great though!


----------



## momofone08

Is anyone else having painful braxton hicks? I've been having them for a while but over the last 3 days they have gotten progressively worse and painful. Right when I get worried I need to go in they calm down. They were coming every 10 minutes yesterday for 4 hours then calmed down. I see my OB this morning, so I will ask her also. My little man is so far down now, I can't go more than 5 minutes without peeing. I doubt he is going to wait until April 1st.


----------



## wamommy

BH get really painful near the end for me, too. It starts to feel like a charlie horse, lol. Hopefully your OB can tell you whether yours are normal or not. I usually get them pretty badly when I have to use the restroom, so maybe the constant need to pee is tied to them for you? I hope they give you a break!

My 3rd baby is 1 year old today!! I can't believe how fast time flies. I REALLY can't believe I'm about to have another newborn... :dohh:


----------



## karry1412

wamommy said:


> My 3rd baby is 1 year old today!! I can't believe how fast time flies. I REALLY can't believe I'm about to have another newborn... :dohh:

Happy birthday to your little one! :flower:


----------



## SazzleR

Wow, wamommy, I didn't realise just how close together your youngest 2 will be. You brave lady! lol Happy birthday to your LO :)

I have to say I haven't had any BH lately. I seemed to get more a few weeks back but they settled down at the minute. :hugs: for those who are struggling with them. 

This baby is ridiculously active compared to what DS was like. It literally does not stop moving! I've been trying to concentrate on marking tonight but I keep getting distracted by baby acrobatics in my tummy! I swear my entire torso is jerking at times!


----------



## bookworm0901

azure girl said:


> Bookworm, I have checked a fetal weight percentile estimate and he was at the 37th percentile. At 27 weeks he weighed 2lb 8 oz, so he is just growing about 1/2 lb a week, perfectly normal.

Hey hun! Hope it didn't sound like I was thinking your baby is huge! :hugs: I'm more worried mine might be small. My doctor's aren't the best at giving me all of the information so I feel like I have to stalk other ladies around the same week I am to make sure everything is okay with my LO growth-wise.


----------



## sunshine0421

I have been having braxton hicks on and off but nothing too painful.. I did wake up around 6am this morning with horrible sciatica pain.. never went back to sleep and was thinking I was going to have to call in to work... I ended up going to work, but the pain was awful... starting in my lower back shooting down all the way past my knee and almost in my ankle... it was like that for about 8 hours then all of a sudden stopped.... I am a FTM and was wondering if it was normal for it to come on so sudden and then just disappear like it did.. I am not complaining that it's gone believe me it was horrible lol


----------



## azure girl

bookworm0901 said:


> azure girl said:
> 
> 
> Bookworm, I have checked a fetal weight percentile estimate and he was at the 37th percentile. At 27 weeks he weighed 2lb 8 oz, so he is just growing about 1/2 lb a week, perfectly normal.
> 
> Hey hun! Hope it didn't sound like I was thinking your baby is huge! :hugs: I'm more worried mine might be small. My doctor's aren't the best at giving me all of the information so I feel like I have to stalk other ladies around the same week I am to make sure everything is okay with my LO growth-wise.Click to expand...

Hahaha it's all good, neither DH or I were big babies, I was 6 lbs 6 oz and he was 3 lb 15 oz due to being a twin with a two vessel cord. I don't expect a big baby, but, who knows? :shrug: I think your little girl is growing just fine though :)


----------



## Amcolecchi

So I am not sure if I have Braxton hicks or not..I get like cramps like dull menstrual cramps sometimes I don't even notice them...then they go away and then I go #2 ..lol sorry for tmi..so I can't tell if they are cramps because of the bathroom or real braxton hicks! How do you know? Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## KjConard

I started getting Braxton Hicks during week 27. I usually only get them when working out hard. I've read that drinking a lot of water helps and since I've read that I have been drinking a ton of water and think it is helping as I am not getting them as frequently anymore.


----------



## KjConard

Amco, with Braxton hicks your whole stomach will get hard and tighten. It doesn't last long and they are very sporadic. They will come and go randomly.


----------



## azure girl

The other day I was in the hospital for a seizure and afterward I spent hours in L&D to monitor baby. I started having BHs in the ER and they kept coming, my uterus would tighten but not hurt. They were super regular, every 4-5 minutes, so the nurse ended up giving me a shot of terbutiline which helped. Not sure if the seizure started the BHs, but all that action got baby to decide on head down! And I was definitely not dehydrated, they dumped at least 2 liters of IV fluids in me over the course of 8 hours or so.


----------



## SazzleR

Think it's safe to say my colostrum is in. TMI but woke up with big white-yellow crusty patches on my PJ top this morning. Attractive! :dohh:


----------



## KjConard

Has anyone had morning sickness return? I've thrown up twice now in the last four days. It just randomly hits me and I need to run for the bathroom. So weird. With my first I had it bad in the first trimester but then once it went away it was gone. With this pregnancy it lasted until week 16 with a random bout at like week 20. I hope its just a fluke and it isn't coming back!


----------



## Lez2688

Hi there! 

Im due 23rd April with Baby number two and Team :blue: :) x


----------



## kksy9b

KJ- mine came back briefly at 27 or 28 weeks. And this last weekend I threw up for the first time...its nothing compared to the nausea from first tri but sneaks up at random times. Hope it gets better for you soon!

Lez- welcome! Congrats on the baby boy!


----------



## pinklizzy

My bump seems to have disappeared today! I was up at 5am as I was worried that I hadn't felt much movement during the night and baby is always very active once I go to bed. A cup of tea and a biscuit and lying on my left on the sofa worked though. It was my 'turn' for a lie-in this morning so when I got up again, my belly has all dropped down and looks lots smaller?!


----------



## Nats21

Welcome Lez!

Pink lizzy - hope your bump came back, I have days where I look huge and days where bump looks small, think its just the way shes lying.


I had the midwife yesterday, all was fine except bp is slightly rising lately. As im not having headaches or visual disturbances shes not too worried but wants me to go in next wednesday to get checked again and if I do get anything ive got to ring the hospital, hopefully it'll go back down a bit by next week. 

Also is anyone else getting bad backache, was shopping earlier and it came on really badly :(

Xx


----------



## karry1412

KjConard said:


> Has anyone had morning sickness return?

Oh yeah! I had it so bad with first tri & most of second tri & now it's back again! But at least it's only random & for shorter times. I haven't actually gotten sick yet thankfully. I was throwing up almost ten times a day during first tri so hopefully don't go back to that!



Lez2688 said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Im due 23rd April with Baby number two and Team :blue: :) x

Welcome! :hugs:



pinklizzy said:


> My bump seems to have disappeared today! !

I think I get that too! Sometimes I think my bump looks smaller or lower but when I say it to DH he says he doesn't notice anything. As Nat says, I think it's just to do with the way the baby is lying.



Nats21 said:


> Also is anyone else getting bad backache, was shopping earlier and it came on really badly :(
> 
> Xx

Yep. Even if I am just sitting down & stay in the one position for too long my back is in agony! I find lying down to stretch it out for a bit really helps.


----------



## Amcolecchi

OOOh thanks!! So I wasn't having BH then....

My midwife said a week ago they couldn't tell his position. I have an appointment Tuesday, I am hoping they can tell then! Is anyone else like 30-32 weeks and not know the position yet? I am starting to panic!



KjConard said:


> Amco, with Braxton hicks your whole stomach will get hard and tighten. It doesn't last long and they are very sporadic. They will come and go randomly.


----------



## KjConard

Nats- my back pain is so bad! I actually wrote a blog post this morning about it. I'm not sure if I did something to it because yesterday it felt like it was going to give out. Right now it isn't that bad and is just back to the bad pain. I think it has a lot to do with the baby's position but it is still so annoying. My toddler always wants me to hold her and I just can't these days because of it!


----------



## Kins

Kj the past two days I have had the worst nausea. No vomit but ugh no appetite and when I do eat I feel so nauseated afterward. Feeling a bit better this morning. Dunno if I just have a stomach bug or what because I didn't really have morning sickness in the first tri


----------



## caitlenc

Hi Girls!

No morning sickness here, but I do get lots of heartburn. I have also started waking up several times a night, and having trouble getting comfortable in bed. It really is amazing how our bodies prepare us for the months of interrupted sleep to come when baby arrives!

My poor DH keeps asking if it's him or his snoring keeping me awake. I'm like, No, just your son.


----------



## momofone08

Hi everyone! I am so ready for April to get here. 

Awkward question but does anyone else get pressure down there AFTER :sex: :blush:


----------



## SazzleR

I haven't had any nausea or sickness but my sister had hyperemesis up until about 20 weeks & her sickness returned for a week or so around 34 weeks. The MW told her it was caused by yet another surge in hormones levels :(

I get back ache if I'm on my feet for a long time. So even while teaching now, I try to perch on a table when I can!

:wave: Hi Lez!


----------



## momofone08

Welcome new ladies! :hi:


----------



## wamommy

momofone08 said:


> Awkward question but does anyone else get pressure down there AFTER :sex: :blush:

My DH knows better than to even ASK me to dtd... lol so I wouldn't know honestly! :dohh:

I got a call from my OB last night that I have to go back for the 3-hour glucose test!! WTH????? I have ZERO risk factors and had no issues with my other 3 babies. My level was 139. I've done some Googling (I know how accurate THAT can be...lol) and some doctors say 130 is a failure and some say 140, so I guess I'm on the bubble? I'm really hoping it was the cup of coffee with sugary creamer I had before going that did it. Ugh. They wanted me to come in today to do the 3 hour, but it's my birthday and I said No Way! I'll go in tomorrow. 

Has anyone else failed the one-hour and then passed the 3 hour?


----------



## azure girl

Wamommy, that sucks! I bet you pass though, since you barely failed.
Momo, I haven't DTD in about a week since my tongue hurts from biting it and I loosened a front tooth, so intense kisses hurt. I know DH wants it, I just don't feel like it when I can't kiss him as much as I want. As far as pressure, now that LO is spending more time head down, I feel more just out of the blue, but I assume it would feel that way if we were to DTD.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Momo-when we did it a couple weeks ago it did feel weird and my husband like freaked out so now we don't do it...even though I told him I am fine! This is our first so I think he is just nervous!! 

Oh yes heartburn is back like mad!! I sleep super good though and night still, just waking up like 3-4 times to pee but I fall back to sleep right away!


----------



## Nats21

KjConard said:


> Nats- my back pain is so bad! I actually wrote a blog post this morning about it. I'm not sure if I did something to it because yesterday it felt like it was going to give out. Right now it isn't that bad and is just back to the bad pain. I think it has a lot to do with the baby's position but it is still so annoying. My toddler always wants me to hold her and I just can't these days because of it!

Aw sorry you're suffering too. Its got quite bad, I did a bit of housework this morning while my son was at nursery and it started to hurt right at the end, I just rested for the rest of the day which seemed to help but its started to come back again and feels quite painful tonight. I don't remember it being this bad last time but I'm definitely bigger this time so maybe its that. Bring on April! xx


----------



## bookworm0901

wamommy said:


> Has anyone else failed the one-hour and then passed the 3 hour?

I did with my son! I think your chances of passing the 3 hour are really good if you only barely failed the 1 hour. That's exactly what happened to me, I can't remember the numbers but when I failed the one hour, I was only 2 points over the cut off. Then I passed the 3 hour (not sure by how much). A bit of warning- the 3 hour made me SO sick. I was on the verge of puking and the lady doing it told me if I puked I would have to come back. :( 

I didn't fail the 1 hour this time- but I barely passed. After getting my results, the nurse at my OB's office even told me that she thinks I might be "carbohydrate intolerant". Which explains my weight gain even though I don't really snack or eat that bad. 

About the MS thing, I'm starting to get where a tiny bit of food fills me up and the thought of eating is just bleh. Not MS though. Today when I had lunch with my DS, it was so weird. I didn't want to eat and food sounded gross, but my stomach was growling and gurgling.


----------



## ttcpostvr

Hey ladies... I know im late to join. Kind.of been slacking on keeping utd with my bnb stuff. Anyway, I am due april 2nd with a little girl. I currently have a little girl that is 15 months old named Kizely (kize-lee). We arent sure of this babies name yet. I conceived the month after finishing 6 rounds of chemo... so docs are keeping a very close eye on babes. Overall, pg is going well. I spent 4 days in the hospital due to an awful stomach bug that was exacerbated by being pregnant and ulcers from chemo. Feeling much better now tho. Baby was measuring 4 lbs 6 oz on ultrasound on Monday. Hard to believe there is THAT much baby in there!  
Hope everyone is doing well. It won't be long before everyone is discussing ways to get the baby OUT! lol


----------



## azure girl

ttcpostvr said:


> Hey ladies... I know im late to join. Kind.of been slacking on keeping utd with my bnb stuff. Anyway, I am due april 2nd with a little girl. I currently have a little girl that is 15 months old named Kizely (kize-lee). We arent sure of this babies name yet. I conceived the month after finishing 6 rounds of chemo... so docs are keeping a very close eye on babes. Overall, pg is going well. I spent 4 days in the hospital due to an awful stomach bug that was exacerbated by being pregnant and ulcers from chemo. Feeling much better now tho. Baby was measuring 4 lbs 6 oz on ultrasound on Monday. Hard to believe there is THAT much baby in there!
> Hope everyone is doing well. It won't be long before everyone is discussing ways to get the baby OUT! lol

Wow! Chemo, I took MTX for my rheumatoid arthritis before deciding on TTC. I understand the ulcers, they hurt! And they make it hard to eat, which with chemo is not a good thing. Oddly enough our babies were an ounce apart on Monday according to ultrasound (4 lb 7 oz). I really don't want to wait until I am overdue with this little guy! I am sure we will all have some advice for each other as we get closer. :)


----------



## SazzleR

:hugs: wamommy. I bet you'll pass the 3 hour test with flying colours. 

:wave: Hi tttcpostvr. Sounds like you've been through a lot so great to hear baby is growing nicely :)

Taking DS to a party at a play centre & the main way onto the play equipment is through two vertical foam rollers. I won't be fitting through them :dohh: so fingers crossed he's well behaved & I don't have to go chasing after him!


----------



## ttcpostvr

I got some somewhat depressing news tonight regarding heredity and deliveries.
I always thought I was 10 days late. BUT I was actually 14 days late! Kind of makes my idea of waiting for labor naturally even that more dreadful. Lol
I guess we will just play it by ear. Maybe I'll feel fabulous and not care. Lol. Ha!


----------



## bookworm0901

ttcpostvr said:


> I got some somewhat depressing news tonight regarding heredity and deliveries.
> I always thought I was 10 days late. BUT I was actually 14 days late! Kind of makes my idea of waiting for labor naturally even that more dreadful. Lol
> I guess we will just play it by ear. Maybe I'll feel fabulous and not care. Lol. Ha!

That would be wonderful! :haha: 

I was 8 days late but my son was 2 days early. Hoping this little girl is early too (but not too early lol)!


----------



## SazzleR

I went 8 days over with DS. Reaching 41 weeks was the tipping point for me. I was so depressed at being an extra week pregnant! I wanted him out so badly! However, this time I know that baby is waaaaay easier to look after on the inside so I'm quite happy to go over again :thumbup: As long as I don't reach the point of having to be induced cos then it'll have to be a hospital birth :(


----------



## wamommy

My babies were 13, 13 and 10 days early. :D I think I just have a timer that goes off about then! They were all 7.5-8.5 pounds, so just right! I'm hoping for a week or 2 early for this one too.


----------



## karry1412

wamommy - That sucks about the retest! Have you had it done yet? How was your birthday weekend? :cake:

tccpostvr - Welcome! Sorry to hear about all you've been through but glad pregnancy is going well for you!


----------



## wamommy

karry1412 said:


> wamommy - That sucks about the retest! Have you had it done yet? How was your birthday weekend? :cake:

My birthday on Friday was great! I ate way too much and had an awesome time with the kids. Man, birthdays have sure changed. At 22 I would dance the night away with friends... Now a good time is watching a new Disney movie on the couch with my girls! :haha:

I did the retest yesterday. I didn't realize you had to get your blood drawn 4 times! That wasn't really the problem. It was going back every hour that was annoying, especially when I hadn't eaten since the day before, lol. Fingers crossed I pass! If I had to give up candy I don't know WHAT I'd do!


----------



## Nats21

Welcome ttcpostvr :wave:

I was 11 days late when I was born but when I had Callum he came at 38 and a half weeks so try not to worry just yet!

xx


----------



## PandaMao

Hi ladies! I haven't been on for a little bit and a lot has happened since then. I had my little girl on Tuesday at 30+3. Pretty sure I'm the first one in here to have their baby so far. She's really early, but she's doing very well in the nicu. I posted more details and some pictures if anyone is interested over here: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/2120503-shes-here.html#post31607325


----------



## bookworm0901

PandaMao said:


> Hi ladies! I haven't been on for a little bit and a lot has happened since then. I had my little girl on Tuesday at 30+3. Pretty sure I'm the first one in here to have their baby so far. She's really early, but she's doing very well in the nicu. I posted more details and some pictures if anyone is interested over here: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/2120503-shes-here.html#post31607325

Oh sweetie, she is beautiful!! So sorry about the pre-e and everything you had to go through!! Prayers your way for sweet Emerson, can't believe you had your April baby! :hugs: Congrats mama!


----------



## azure girl

Panda, she is so beautiful! And tiny! I showed DH and he and I just ahhhhed over those pictures! :) Keep your head up, the NICU is a hard place to be sometimes, but it seems that she is doing quite well! :hugs:


----------



## wamommy

Panda, Emerson is gorgeous and I LOVE her name! I hope you both recover quickly, and I'm so thankful you're doing so well. :)


----------



## momofone08

PandaMao said:


> Hi ladies! I haven't been on for a little bit and a lot has happened since then. I had my little girl on Tuesday at 30+3. Pretty sure I'm the first one in here to have their baby so far. She's really early, but she's doing very well in the nicu. I posted more details and some pictures if anyone is interested over here: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/2120503-shes-here.html#post31607325

She is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## momofone08

Welcome ttcpostvr! :hi:


----------



## SazzleR

Aw, Panda. Your little girl is adorable :) Hope she continues to get stronger & bigger so you guys can be at home together :hugs:


----------



## Reno

Congratulations Panda! She is so adorable in the pics! 

Anyone else kinda suddenly realise how big their baby actually is now?! I haven't really thought about labour/bringing baby home yet...but looking at those pics of Emerson at 30 weeks makes me realise I have one of those! I still imagine my baby as a little lemon or something lol!


----------



## Amcolecchi

AWWWW she is adorable!!! I am sorry she was early but as long as she is healthy it's all ok!! She is so precious and congrats again!!! Keep us updated how she progresses! Hopefully she won't have to be in the NICU too long! 



PandaMao said:


> Hi ladies! I haven't been on for a little bit and a lot has happened since then. I had my little girl on Tuesday at 30+3. Pretty sure I'm the first one in here to have their baby so far. She's really early, but she's doing very well in the nicu. I posted more details and some pictures if anyone is interested over here: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/2120503-shes-here.html#post31607325


----------



## kksy9b

PandaMao said:


> Hi ladies! I haven't been on for a little bit and a lot has happened since then. I had my little girl on Tuesday at 30+3. Pretty sure I'm the first one in here to have their baby so far. She's really early, but she's doing very well in the nicu. I posted more details and some pictures if anyone is interested over here: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/2120503-shes-here.html#post31607325

Oh my goodness she is precious! I'm sorry that you had to deal with the pre-e but she will be out of nicu before you know it. Please keep us updated on how she is doing and congratulations!


----------



## karry1412

Congratulations Panda!! Sorry to hear you had such a dramatic time but your little girl is beautiful :hugs:



wamommy said:


> My birthday on Friday was great! I ate way too much and had an awesome time with the kids. Man, birthdays have sure changed. At 22 I would dance the night away with friends... Now a good time is watching a new Disney movie on the couch with my girls! :haha:
> 
> I did the retest yesterday. I didn't realize you had to get your blood drawn 4 times! That wasn't really the problem. It was going back every hour that was annoying, especially when I hadn't eaten since the day before, lol. Fingers crossed I pass! If I had to give up candy I don't know WHAT I'd do!

I know!! I remember my 24th - getting all dolled up & going out with a huge group of friends. My 30th was a slightly more demure affair - watching Lady & the Tramp on the couch while my sick DH slept! Just as well we hadn't a huge thing planned though - that was the day I found out I was pregnant! :haha:

When do you get the results of your test? Hope things go better this time (although I'm sure they will x)

AFM - Next appointment tomorrow. Feel rubbish today. Nearly passed out while sorting laundry & my hip is sore (because I have to sleep on my right all night due to rib pain on my left) but I think the worst has passed for today (famous last words!) A little down because DH is in work & my parents who live next door (& my Mam is pretty much my only company all day) are off on holidays tomorrow so I'll be all lonely. But then maybe I should make the most of the peace & quiet while it lasts!


----------



## MonyMony

Congrats Panda, and great job! She's lovely. So glad to hear baby's being well taken care of--hope you are resting up.


----------



## PandaMao

Thank you so much everyone. She's our little miracle baby. The nicu is definitely hard, but I know it's the best possible place for her right now. That didn't stop me from bawling like a baby though the first day I left the hospital and had to leave her there. I'll be sure to keep you all updated on her progress. 
On the plus side, I weighed myself this morning and I'm down 20 lbs so now I only weigh 3 lbs over my pre-pregnancy weight. She wasn't even 3 lbs so I don't even know where all the other weight was,but it's gone now.


Reno said:


> Congratulations Panda! She is so adorable in the pics!
> 
> Anyone else kinda suddenly realise how big their baby actually is now?! I haven't really thought about labour/bringing baby home yet...but looking at those pics of Emerson at 30 weeks makes me realise I have one of those! I still imagine my baby as a little lemon or something lol!

It's so funny you should say that. Before we knew she was coming early I tried to picture just how big she really was, but it was really hard to imagine. Most of your babies are probably bigger than she is at this point because she also was iugr so she's smaller than she should be.


----------



## pinklizzy

Congratulations Panda, she is just beautiful :cloud9: Hope her stay in the NICU is as short as possible xx
I'm feeling really fed up at the moment-constant heartburn and being kept awake at night with awful toothache with both my bottom wisdom teeth :cry: Paracetamil just doesn't do anything and I'm exhausted.


----------



## Nats21

Congratulations Panda, shes gorgeous :)



Reno said:


> Anyone else kinda suddenly realise how big their baby actually is now?! I haven't really thought about labour/bringing baby home yet...but looking at those pics of Emerson at 30 weeks makes me realise I have one of those! I still imagine my baby as a little lemon or something lol!

It is strange to think of how big they actually are in there, even with my ever expanding tummy I still find it hard to imagine! Xx


----------



## 2ndprincess

Hi everyone! Mind if I join? I'm new here, 31 weeks pregnant with my 2nd child. I'm having a RCS first week in April. 
I've also been having BH and it worried me. I had it maybe twice last pregnancy, after 35 weeks. This time they started at around 22 weeks and are more frequent now.


----------



## little moomin

Congratulations :D she is wonderful, so glad they caught the pe in time, is your bp back down to normal now? Nicu must be really hard going, but like you say, for the best just now xxx


----------



## PandaMao

Thanks again ladies. She's one week old today and she's slowly but surely growing. Up to 2 lbs 6 oz as of last night so just 2 more oz to go until she's back at birth weight. She's still having issues with lungs, kidneys, and liver, but nothing that isn't manageable or unexpected. Her systems are just so immature still. 

Little Moomin, my blood pressure is not back to normal yet, but it's considerably better than the 205/96 they admitted me at. It's been around 130/80 now, but that's while on blood pressure meds. Hopefully it'll go back to normal soon and I can get off the meds. The crazy thing about my pressure being that high is I didn't even feel it. I had no clue something was wrong and actually drove myself to the hospital (my husband is a bit of a scary driver so I tend to drive everywhere). We only went in because at my regular appointment 2 days before my pressure was slightly elevated (124/92) and there was some protein in the urine. My doctor had me do a 24 hour urine collection to measure the protein over a longer period and as soon as she had the results so told me to go to the hospital immediately to at least be monitored, but she sent me to a different hospital than the one I was supposed to deliver at because they have a level 3 nicu and my hospital didn't.


----------



## caitlenc

Panda, she is just precious! You are in my prayers! Hopefully she will have a speedy recovery and be home with you before you know it.


----------



## Nats21

2ndprincess said:


> Hi everyone! Mind if I join? I'm new here, 31 weeks pregnant with my 2nd child. I'm having a RCS first week in April.
> I've also been having BH and it worried me. I had it maybe twice last pregnancy, after 35 weeks. This time they started at around 22 weeks and are more frequent now.

Hiya :wave: 

Welcome to the april thread xx


----------



## azure girl

I just had to share a funny story. DH and I were walking around the store for awhile and he looked at me and asked, "What's wrong? You're limping." I shook my head and walked on, but he insisted I tell him. Finally, I said, "I'm just waddling because of the pressure, but thanks for asking." I'll admit I was flippant with him, but I didn't want to explain it with people walking by. :nope:


----------



## ALiKO

hey ladies im just wondering am i the only one who has started a 37 week countdown? i am so ready for 37 weeks to be here so i can start labor watching! 53 days to go :wacko:


----------



## Nats21

Nats21 said:


> I had the midwife yesterday, all was fine except bp is slightly rising lately. As im not having headaches or visual disturbances shes not too worried but wants me to go in next wednesday to get checked again and if I do get anything ive got to ring the hospital, hopefully it'll go back down a bit by next week.

Well I had my checkup again today and luckily my bp has gone back down which is good, hoping it stays down :) ive got my next growth scan in two weeks time at 34 weeks then next time I see the midwife I will be 36 weeks which is kind of scary! 

Anyone packed their hospital bags or washed their babies things yet? I was thinking of doing it about 33 - 34 weeks but not sure if its a bit early, I can't remember when i did it last time with Callum xx


----------



## SazzleR

I am definitely not counting down to being full term :nope: Too much to do still! I made a start on clearing things out of the nursery on my last day off so will plod on with more tomorrow. Then need to strip the wall paper on one wall (don't ask! Botched DIY by DH :dohh: ), re-paper that wall, paint the ceiling (thanks to a leaking toilet above that's now sorted) & re-carpet before I can even think about digging out the newborn clothes to wash them. I need more time! In fact, no, I just need more toddler free time to achieve these things!


----------



## kksy9b

Nats- glad to hear the bp went back down! It is crazy how quickly we are all coming up to delivery! Im 33 weeks and just picked up detergent last night. Starting tonight on washing the sheets clothes blankets etc. Haven't started packing hospital bags yet but plan to do so the beginning of March. 

Aliko- definitely NOT counting down to full term yet! More just looking at the list of things to do and trying to get through as much as I can while the energy is still there! Hoping to be pretty much ready by end of month and will start counting down then :)


----------



## wamommy

:haha: SazzleR, I totally understand needing kid-free time!! I could get SO much done if I could hire a nanny for like, a week... lol. For now I do the odd one-hour job here and there while DH takes the kids, but I have WAY too much left to do.

Nats, I'm glad your BP is going the right direction! I honestly won't pack my hospital bag until about 36 weeks. I'd like to say I'll do it earlier, but I know I won't! :dohh:


----------



## ALiKO

oh i feel silly for starting a countdown now haha :haha:. i guess im just bored since i already stopped work and my hospital bags are already somewhat packed i've just been home twiddling my thumbs. i do have a major spring cleaning planned that i plan to start maybe around week 34/35 in which i plan to wash curtains, wipe down walls and floor boards, clean out window frames, organize closets etc. but im doing that more so to just pass the time.

oh and this is my 1st baby so maybe thats why im so anxious...


----------



## pinklizzy

Aliko-I sort of on a countdown for 37 weeks as that's when I'll start my maternity leave and I'm pretty desperate to have more time to get stuff done!
I will need to start washing things in the next few weeks and working out what I need to put in hospital bags as well as setting up the crib in our room etc.


----------



## ALiKO

pinklizzy- yea i understand everyone's sentiments. i guess i just have to much time on my hands. i shouldnt of stopped work so early :dohh:.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Hey ladies!! I am not counting down yet either! lol My shower is next week so after we have that and everything is set-up and put away I will definitely begin the countdown!!! I did find out he is head down and back-up so he is in perfect position! lol

Question, I need your opinions. Ok so I am due April 14th. I just found out there is a breastfeeding class this Saturday from 1-3. Now my hubby and I were planning on going to lunch at outback (got gift cards) for Valentine's Day since Friday and Saturday night will be like way too packed. So we could just go at like 11 and eat then go straight to the class.. OR the next class is March 29th so cutting it super close to the due date! And if I go early I miss it entirely. This is my first baby so I doubt I will go early but you never know...if you were in my shoes, what class would you go too? Or do you think the class isn't worth it? THANKS FOR YOUR HELP!!


----------



## MonyMony

I found my breastfeeding class for my first very useful! I'd say go now to make sure you get it in. I still remember the nurse who ran it--she'd had 9 kids and never had daycare or a nanny. She and her husband worked opposite shifts and somehow found the time to do it all (and overlap enough to keep having kids!). Anyhow, you'll probably need a refresher with a lactation consultant after baby arrives but those were part of the standard care I received at the hospital when I had my kids. 

Also going out to a restaurant with my DH this weekend, just the two of us and then a show. Grandparents taking kids for two nights. So looking forward to the break!


----------



## wamommy

Our Valentine's Day celebration will involve helping my 5-year-old make 24 class valentines and hoping DH takes the baby so I can sleep in! :haha: Maybe, just maybe, he'll be EXTRA romantic and volunteer to change all diapers for the day!

I just got GREAT news. I passed the 3-hour glucose test with flying colors! :happydance: I wasn't even CLOSE to the failing range. I must have really screwed up the one hour with that coffee creamer right before. Mental note for all of you (if you have more babies) what you eat before the test WILL effect it!! I"m just relieved, because I can't imagine having to give up sugar for the rest of this pregnancy. I don't have many vices, but sweets are definitely one.


----------



## bookworm0901

ALiKO said:


> hey ladies im just wondering am i the only one who has started a 37 week countdown? i am so ready for 37 weeks to be here so i can start labor watching! 53 days to go :wacko:

Ah, after reading this post I checked to see how many days til full term and it's only 35!! :shock: I have SO MUCH to do!!! 



ALiKO said:


> oh i feel silly for starting a countdown now haha :haha:. i guess im just bored since i already stopped work and my hospital bags are already somewhat packed i've just been home twiddling my thumbs. i do have a major spring cleaning planned that i plan to start maybe around week 34/35 in which i plan to wash curtains, wipe down walls and floor boards, clean out window frames, organize closets etc. but im doing that more so to just pass the time.
> 
> oh and this is my 1st baby so maybe thats why im so anxious...

Definitely do NOT feel silly!!! I think I was the same when I was pregnant with my son, the only reason I'm not as ready this time is because we aren't in the same place we were financially- even though we are better off in a lot of ways, like having bought a house- but I have a lot to do to get my DS ready, like putting him in a big boy bed, and things to buy like baby bedding that I'm having to wait a few more weeks to have the money. :(

CONGRATS Wamommy on the 3 hour glucose!!! :hugs:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Thank you! I think we are going to go to the one this Saturday! It will be worth it and like you said they will do a refresher with the consultant when I am at the hospital!

Awww have a fun Valentine's Day just you two!! :) 




MonyMony said:


> I found my breastfeeding class for my first very useful! I'd say go now to make sure you get it in. I still remember the nurse who ran it--she'd had 9 kids and never had daycare or a nanny. She and her husband worked opposite shifts and somehow found the time to do it all (and overlap enough to keep having kids!). Anyhow, you'll probably need a refresher with a lactation consultant after baby arrives but those were part of the standard care I received at the hospital when I had my kids.
> 
> Also going out to a restaurant with my DH this weekend, just the two of us and then a show. Grandparents taking kids for two nights. So looking forward to the break!


----------



## SazzleR

Hope everyone is having lovely weekends :) We had my sister's surprise baby shower yesterday. She honestly had no idea so it was lovely to see her face when she walked in :) Had a lovely afternoon playing games, giving her presents & a gorgeous afternoon tea spread. One game we played was to cut a length of tape to go around her bump. I used my bump as a gauge & I was the closest but my tape was actually an inch bigger than my sister's bump & she's 7 weeks ahead of me :dohh: I know I make big babys but I'm going to huge in 9 weeks time!!


----------



## sunshine0421

I came home to an amazing surprise after work last night....my mom, brother, and boyfriend had been super busy all day setting up my son's nursery. My mom bought all of the furniture (crib, changing table, and dresser) I feel so blessed to have such an amazing family. I cried my eyes out.... seeing everything set up in his room makes everything so much more real... I can't wait for him to be here!!!!


----------



## Lisa85

does anyone have any experience with Vasa Praevia? Just found out today that i don't have complete praevia, thats its actually been Vasa Praevia this whole time which is much much worse and really scary!!!

They are doing a c section at 37 weeks and the only reason they didn't admit me to hospital today is because i live so close. Kinda wishing they did admit me though coz I'm freaking out.


----------



## azure girl

Lisa, I watched a little boy born via section due to vasa previa, his mom was not in the hospital until time for birth. He was a bit small, but otherwise was rather healthy. Hth.


----------



## SazzleR

:hugs: Lisa. I'm sure they wouldn't risk letting you go home if you & baby were at immediate risk. Only 3 weeks til you meet your baby!


----------



## Lisa85

Azure, thanks for the reassurance, it great to know!! 

Sazzle, thank you!! 22 days and counting :)

I'm thinking of asking them if i can stay in hospital from my next appointment next monday.


----------



## momofone08

Lisa- I haven't heard about that form of previa. I am sure your LO will be okay, you are in great hands and seem to have a Dr. who is on top of things. Thinking of you!


----------



## karry1412

Welcome 2ndprincess! :hugs:

Nats21 - So glad to hear your BP is back down! :thumbup:I have most of the baby clothes & bedding washed & hospital bags are mostly good to go - just a few last minute pieces to throw in! Everyone I know seems to be having their babies four weeks early & I was early myself so just want to be prepared just in case!

Aliko - I'm so counting down! I'm counting down to early term, then full term, then the max my doctor will let me go overdue! Makes me feel like there's light at the end of the tunnel. In a fair amount of pain so anything that helps is good!

Amcolecchi - My BF class has been rescheduled until two weeks before my due date so I have similar concerns to you - quite worried that I'm going to miss is entirely! Mind you, if it saves me a trip to the hospital I'm not that fussed! :haha: I plan on making full use of the people that visit afterwards given that it'll be the hospitals fault that I'd have missed the class.

wamommy - Delighted to hear your 3 hour test went well! :thumbup:

AFM - Still having the rib pain which is driving me crazy. Had an awful nights sleep last night because of it. My next appointment is two weeks from tomorrow - I'll be 36 weeks!! :happydance:


----------



## kksy9b

Lisa- It sounds like your doctors are closely watching you and I am sure that things will be just fine. Can completely understand your concerns however. Good luck! Just a couple more weeks!

AFM, just got home from doctors. I'm measuring 3 weeks behind but baby grew 2 cm like he was supposed to. They think its just bad positioning (he likes being sideways :dohh:) but if he falls anymore behind they will order an ultrasound. I told the doctor that he is still doing flips and she seemed really surprised! Then she measured me and saw that I have a long torso (saw a different doctor in the practice today) and was like "oh, makes sense. He's got all kinds of room still in there!" I go back in 2 weeks and then I'm there every week until delivery! It's getting so close!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Karry-I did end up going. It was around 2 hours and actually for a first time mom very helpful BUT she said the lactation consultant will be there and will do a refresher course once the baby is born and then she or someone is always there so you can always ask for help! :)

Afm-last week they said he was head down and I did feel hiccups pretty low...but I was getting like jabbed in my lower belly and I am hoping that is his arms and not legs lol I want him to stay head down!! Does anyone else have this too? I have a small torso so there isn't much room lol


----------



## GlassPeony

Sorry I haven't been around!

I was put onto bed rest for a week two weeks ago because I came down with the flu and then began to have contractions. It was definitely scary but with enough fluids and rest they stopped and haven't started back up. I'm mostly counting down until I'm term so I can stop worrying about him popping out early, ha. 

I feel like my list of things I need to do is expanding off into the sunset with no end in sight, LOL! I'm still gathering everything I need for my hospital bag, I still need to have my baby shower and then go shopping after for whatever doesn't get purchased (shower is March 9th), I still need to cook a bunch of meals to go into the freezer so we have lots of ready to go food, I still need to finish the curtains for his room and putting stuff up on the walls. 

My husband wanted us to take classes but I just don't feel like I have the time or energy. Maybe I'll look into it but I'm sort of thinking of just going in and winging it. We shall see. 

I'm glad everyone else is doing well-- and Panda, I know this is late, but congratulations on your little girl Emerson and I'm glad she's getting stronger!


----------



## SazzleR

:hugs: Peony. That sounds scary. Glad it's all settled down now. 

Eurgh. Think MS is back for me :( 2 days out of the past 4, I've felt so nauseous. Haven't actually thrown up but have been close. The first time, I assumed it was a bug but then it went & came back today again. I hope this doesn't last too long. I can't make it to 38+ weeks at work if I feel like this everyday for the next 7 weeks :(


----------



## bw9522

Went for consultant app today. Wiggles is growing but not as they like gotta go back in two weeks instead of four to see how things are going.


----------



## momofone08

bw9522 said:


> Went for consultant app today. Wiggles is growing but not as they like gotta go back in two weeks instead of four to see how things are going.

I hope your little one will surprise the Dr.'s with a nice growth spurt next appointment


----------



## momofone08

We've been really slow at work since November and we were sat down yesterday and told that another purge would be happening. This is the second employee lay off this pregnancy! They said they will look at everyone's attendance and availability in order to make decisions! If we aren't available to work split shifts on other accounts well into the evening, we just might not have a job next week. This is getting so old! Of course this purge is happening right when I've had appointments every 2 weeks and right before my maternity leave and on top of that I have two young children, so need to leave work by 4. 

I'm really over this economy!!!


----------



## SazzleR

Hope it's good news at your next appointment, bw. 

Fingers crossed for you keeping your job momof.


----------



## ttcpostvr

I had an appt today. Biophysical profile was PERFECT. Doc gave me flexeril for awful back pain I have been having. Hoping it helps. I can't believe I am full term in 21 days and due in 42. We have sooo much to do still.


----------



## momofone08

ttcpostvr said:


> I had an appt today. Biophysical profile was PERFECT. Doc gave me flexeril for awful back pain I have been having. Hoping it helps. I can't believe I am full term in 21 days and due in 42. We have sooo much to do still.

I'm so glad your biophysical profile was perfect! :happydance:
Flexeril worked really well for my best friend. She swears by it! 
Isn't it crazy how soon our little ones will be here?! I am due in 42 days and having a csection in 41 unless my munchkin decided he wants to come in March instead!


----------



## karry1412

Amcolecchi - Glad your class went well! I definitely felt a lot more prepared after mine :thumbup:

GlassPeony - Sorry to hear you haven't been well! Hopefully you're ok now x

SazzleR - So sorry to hear your ms is back! I had it awful for the first two trimesters. I have a small touch of it back but not as bad as you. Hope it passes soon x

momofone - So sorry to hear about your work! Hope your job is safe!



ttcpostvr said:


> I can't believe I am full term in 21 days and due in 42.

Oh. My. God. I didn't realise until I saw it in black & white! So soon!


----------



## bookworm0901

Amcolecchi said:


> Karry-I did end up going. It was around 2 hours and actually for a first time mom very helpful BUT she said the lactation consultant will be there and will do a refresher course once the baby is born and then she or someone is always there so you can always ask for help! :)
> 
> Afm-last week they said he was head down and I did feel hiccups pretty low...but I was getting like jabbed in my lower belly and I am hoping that is his arms and not legs lol I want him to stay head down!! Does anyone else have this too? I have a small torso so there isn't much room lol

I have the same thing sometimes. I will feel really low hiccups one day and low "punches" but then later I will feel high hiccups so I think she is still all over the place and hasn't settled into a head down position yet.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Bookworm-Ya it's crazy to feel them everywhere! Every time I see the midwife I ask where he is laying, hoping he will be head down by birth!! How often are you going? I am sure most of us are going to be going every week now!!! So exciting!!


----------



## SazzleR

My mischievous baby has flipped to breach again :dohh: It had hiccoughs this afternoon & I felt them top left :( It must've done a U turn in the night. Grrr! It best go head down again tonight!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Sazzle-Aww!! You are still early which is good because he/she should flip back down! I am actually trying to google like stretches or things that could help a baby go head down! Does anyone know of any?


----------



## wamommy

I've mostly read to spend time on all fours, like a cat. I do that anyway to stretch my back out, but they say to stay there for an hour a day! If only I had that kind of time... :haha:


----------



## bookworm0901

Amcolecchi said:


> Bookworm-Ya it's crazy to feel them everywhere! Every time I see the midwife I ask where he is laying, hoping he will be head down by birth!! How often are you going? I am sure most of us are going to be going every week now!!! So exciting!!




Amcolecchi said:


> Sazzle-Aww!! You are still early which is good because he/she should flip back down! I am actually trying to google like stretches or things that could help a baby go head down! Does anyone know of any?

I'm every 2 weeks right now, I think at 36 weeks I'll be every week. It is very scary to think about!! It went so fast with my son after going weekly!! 

I've heard VERY good things about this website for getting your baby to flip (Disclaimer- haven't tried it myself yet, but I plan to soon!!) 

www.spinningbabies.com
At the top under "baby positions" it looks like you can select exactly how your baby is lying, if you know, to see what to do to encourage them to flip!


----------



## bookworm0901

So....I've had braxton hicks here and there, nothing major. And I had them with my son as well. But today, I've been having "contractions". They're actually a bit painful, though not regular. Also having period cramps with them, though not every time. I thought I knew what braxton hicks felt like, but these feel more "real". Are they still considered braxton hicks because they aren't regular?


----------



## kksy9b

Not sure of they are still considered BH or not. My doctor said to call if there were more than 4 an hour or closer than 15 min apart. Are you able to sit down and rest for a bit ( hard to do with a LO I know)- maybe that will help?


----------



## Amcolecchi

Thanks, that site has a ton of information!! I am going to do some of those stretches every night! I do the cat/cow pose now but not long enough for an hour!! I try to do it once a day! 



bookworm0901 said:


> Amcolecchi said:
> 
> 
> Bookworm-Ya it's crazy to feel them everywhere! Every time I see the midwife I ask where he is laying, hoping he will be head down by birth!! How often are you going? I am sure most of us are going to be going every week now!!! So exciting!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amcolecchi said:
> 
> 
> Sazzle-Aww!! You are still early which is good because he/she should flip back down! I am actually trying to google like stretches or things that could help a baby go head down! Does anyone know of any?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm every 2 weeks right now, I think at 36 weeks I'll be every week. It is very scary to think about!! It went so fast with my son after going weekly!!
> 
> I've heard VERY good things about this website for getting your baby to flip (Disclaimer- haven't tried it myself yet, but I plan to soon!!)
> 
> www.spinningbabies.com
> At the top under "baby positions" it looks like you can select exactly how your baby is lying, if you know, to see what to do to encourage them to flip!Click to expand...


----------



## bookworm0901

kksy9b said:


> Not sure of they are still considered BH or not. My doctor said to call if there were more than 4 an hour or closer than 15 min apart. Are you able to sit down and rest for a bit ( hard to do with a LO I know)- maybe that will help?

Oh that's good to know about 4/hr or 15 mins. apart. I think mine were doing just about that much yesterday. They were inconsistently around every 10 minutes. I tried to relax last night after he went to bed and haven't done much today but I really have been doing a lot more in general. Once the weather got nicer here, I was making sure to walk to to the park for some exercise with my LO. 

I'm worried it's the RLT I've been drinking. I'm not sure if everyone is aware of it, so basically during the later stages of pregnancy you can drink a tea that will help you *during labor*. It's *NOT* supposed to induce labor. Here is an explanation of how it helps: 


> Raspberry leaf tea contains the alkaloid 'fragine' which is said to strengthen and tone the muscles of the uterus, helping them to contract more efficiently during labour. Research has found that taking raspberry leaf during the weeks prior to delivery helps to shorten the second stage of labour by making contractions more effective. Some studies have also found that it reduces the need for an assisted delivery (i.e. an emergency cesarean or use of forceps or ventouse).

I drank it my first pregnancy (and also took EPO, but I haven't started that yet because it's not until 34 wks)- but I really really think it made a world of difference. I only pushed for 15 minutes, and I went from a 4 to a 10 in just a few hours. I think around 6 AM I was a 4 but by 10:30 AM, he was born.

Well, when I was expecting my son, I remember getting slight menstrual cramps after drinking the tea. But I was just really careful not to drink too much and to stop it immediately if needed, but it ended up being fine. He was born at 39+5- 2 days early. 

Soo...you're supposed to start it around 32 weeks, and I was a few days late so I've only drank it about 4 times. But I think I'm going to stop temporarily until I start the EPO too. Sorry for the essay, anyone else have experience with the two? I have experience from my last pregnancy and NO regrets from doing it, but for some reason it's got me worried this time. 

Here's a link to a thread with all the info you could ever need about RLT and EPO: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...eaf-tea-rlt-evening-primrose-oil-epo-faq.html


----------



## Amcolecchi

Wow bookworm-so raspberry leaf tea did help you that much? When do you advise to start drinking it? I am going to drink it! They actually had a raspberry leaf tea that could help you get pregnant that I drank and got pregnant that month so I do believe in the powers of tea! So I was just wondering when you started to drink it and how often? Like once a day?


----------



## bookworm0901

Amcolecchi said:


> Wow bookworm-so raspberry leaf tea did help you that much? When do you advise to start drinking it? I am going to drink it! They actually had a raspberry leaf tea that could help you get pregnant that I drank and got pregnant that month so I do believe in the powers of tea! So I was just wondering when you started to drink it and how often? Like once a day?

My son was my first baby and I drank it, so I have nothing to compare it to...but I really think it helped me a ton! I had a great labor experience with him, and I think because it was fairly short. Not only how quickly I went from 4 to 10 but also pushing him out so quickly. 

With my son, I started at 35 weeks. This time, I started at 32. I would definitely read this: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...eaf-tea-rlt-evening-primrose-oil-epo-faq.html for all of the info about what to do, but basically it's suggested you start at 32 weeks and slowly increase from 1 cup/day to about 4 per day. I think I'm more sensitive to the tea than most people, so I don't plan on drinking 4 cups, maybe by the end I will be drinking 2/day. When I get to the point where she's ready to be born (full term, etc)- then I will just drink as much as I want without worry. 

I also did EPO as well, so I'm not sure which one was the most help- maybe a combination?


----------



## momofone08

Bookworm- Do you take the EPO internally or just orally? If I want to attempt a VBA2C I have to go into spontaneous labor before April 1st (39+6). So I'm hoping for something in the 39th week.


----------



## SazzleR

I drank RLT with DS & am convinced it help to give me a short labour. My waters went at 11.30pm, I had no pain following that til about 1am & he was born at 7.40am :thumbup: Pretty short for a first labour. I was already 8cm when I got to the hospital about 4am. 

I will definitely be drinking it this time again. My SIL drank it with her first & had a short, easy time. She didn't bother with her second & her labour was much longer. I'm sure it helps. 

I plan to do the same regime as with DS. 1 cup per day from 34 weeks, increasing to 2 per day at 36 weeks then up to 3 at 38 weeks.


----------



## bookworm0901

momofone08 said:


> Bookworm- Do you take the EPO internally or just orally? If I want to attempt a VBA2C I have to go into spontaneous labor before April 1st (39+6). So I'm hoping for something in the 39th week.

I did EPO orally. I did try it internally once or twice towards the end, but not consistently. I hope you get your vbac!!


----------



## bookworm0901

Momofone- the thread I got my info from specifically says no RLT if you have had a previous csection but it doesn't say for sure about EPO! There is some info about it softening a csection scar....not sure?! Just letting you know before you start something!!


----------



## momofone08

bookworm0901 said:


> Momofone- the thread I got my info from specifically says no RLT if you have had a previous csection but it doesn't say for sure about EPO! There is some info about it softening a csection scar....not sure?! Just letting you know before you start something!!

Oh wow! Thank you. I will stay clear from RLT


----------



## wamommy

I'm staying FAR away from both EPO and RLT... My first labor was about 6 hours, my second was 90 minutes, and the last one about the same! I want to be sure to make it to the hospital... :haha:


----------



## SazzleR

Wow, wamommy! You pop them out fast!!!


----------



## wamommy

SazzleR said:


> Wow, wamommy! You pop them out fast!!!

LOL! Ya... My OB has told me at EVERY physical exam that I have a "beautiful birth canal" which is both creepy and awesome. :rofl: I think she just means it's the ideal shape for poppin' em out!


----------



## bookworm0901

wamommy said:


> SazzleR said:
> 
> 
> Wow, wamommy! You pop them out fast!!!
> 
> LOL! Ya... My OB has told me at EVERY physical exam that I have a "beautiful birth canal" which is both creepy and awesome. :rofl: I think she just means it's the ideal shape for poppin' em out!Click to expand...

That's awesome lol. Is it weird that I would love to know what OB's think of mine? :haha: They usually don't say anything complimentary or otherwise... :blush: My first labor (and only, so far) was great but I still think it could have been the RLT/EPO.


----------



## SazzleR

wamommy said:


> SazzleR said:
> 
> 
> Wow, wamommy! You pop them out fast!!!
> 
> LOL! Ya... My OB has told me at EVERY physical exam that I have a "beautiful birth canal" which is both creepy and awesome. :rofl: I think she just means it's the ideal shape for poppin' em out!Click to expand...

:rofl: :haha:


----------



## Nats21

Hiya ladies.

I started packing the hospital bags today, I put a clothes wash on for little miss so some of her clothes/blankets/muslins etc are sat drying on the airer, they all look so tiny! Even next to some of Callums clothes, his look massive now. Its hard to remember that he to fit into that size once!

Ive got my second growth scan thursday due to Callum being a small baby first time round. Im hoping all is fine like last time then I can get signed off from the consultant, she certainly feels much bigger then he did! xx


----------



## bookworm0901

Nats21 said:


> Hiya ladies.
> 
> I started packing the hospital bags today, I put a clothes wash on for little miss so some of her clothes/blankets/muslins etc are sat drying on the airer, they all look so tiny! Even next to some of Callums clothes, his look massive now. Its hard to remember that he to fit into that size once!
> 
> Ive got my second growth scan thursday due to Callum being a small baby first time round. Im hoping all is fine like last time then I can get signed off from the consultant, she certainly feels much bigger then he did! xx

I hope she is bigger than her brother was! I feel much bigger this time around but not sure if the baby does. 

I was just thinking about my bag today! But mostly getting my stuff ready. I can't believe we're getting to that point!


----------



## Workinonbaby2

Hey Ladies :) just checkin' in with everyone!! It's getting closer and and closer sooo ready to meet my little miss. last wednesday I lost most of my plug and I'm 1cm 1/2 dilated already. I hope everyone's doing and feeling great! afm- no energy what so ever takin' iron supplement and def feeling the last leg of this pregnancy.. :flower:


----------



## momofone08

How are you all feeling? 

I have been having more increased braxton hicks and definitely lots of pressure. My little man is so low, I feel like I need to pee every time I stand up. The good part is I can breath now. I can't wait for him to get here!!!! 
We let his two big sisters (5 years and 18 months) loose in the baby boy section and they got to pick out his coming home outfit! They did a really good job. My 18 month old has no clue what is going on, but my 5 year old is beyond excited. She asks everyday if it is April yet so she can hold her brother.
 



Attached Files:







14910100_201311081433.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## kksy9b

Momo- what a cute outfit and that is beyond adorable that your 5 y/o is so excited! And sounds like your little man is nearly ready to make his appearance!

Feeling pretty good over here other than baby boy is transverse! Starting exercises to get him to turn but REALLY hoping he gets the message and gets head down! Next appointment is in a week and then I'm there every week going forward! Belly was measuring 3 weeks back last week so if it's any further behind I'll get sent for another scan. Doctor thinks its just because of how he's laying so I'm not too concerned. In other news... less than 4 weeks left of work! Can't wait to be done and get to stay home with the LO.

Hope you guys are having a great start to the week and are feeling well! We are heading into the last stretch...soon the babies will be here!!


----------



## SazzleR

Any other UK ladies seriously excited for the new series of OBEM tonight?! I am! :D

DS & I have been staying at my mum's for a few days to visit. Was really hoping my sister's baby might have decided to make an appearance but it hasn't :( Unless it comes tonight, I'll be making the journey back pretty soon for baby snuggles :)

Can't believe it won't be that long til our babies are here :cloud9:


----------



## wamommy

I so wish we had OBEM here in the US! I used to watch "A Baby Story" on the TLC channel when I was pregnant with DD#1, but we haven't had cable tv in years! Is there a way to watch OBEM online?

I can't believe our babies are almost here either. I'm honestly freaking out a little! I'm SO not ready...


----------



## Amcolecchi

What is Obem?!


----------



## momofone08

Amcolecchi said:


> What is Obem?!

One born every minute

It's a tv show on birth


----------



## wamommy

momofone08 said:


> Amcolecchi said:
> 
> 
> What is Obem?!
> 
> One born every minute
> 
> It's a tv show on birthClick to expand...

I watched a 5-minute clip online and it looks so good! DH thinks I'm crazy, since watching other women in pain giving birth or having complications isn't exactly stress-free, but it's interesting to me!


----------



## bookworm0901

wamommy said:


> momofone08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amcolecchi said:
> 
> 
> What is Obem?!
> 
> One born every minute
> 
> It's a tv show on birthClick to expand...
> 
> I watched a 5-minute clip online and it looks so good! DH thinks I'm crazy, since watching other women in pain giving birth or having complications isn't exactly stress-free, but it's interesting to me!Click to expand...

I watched it constantly during my son's pregnancy and would get occasionally freaked out and my DH felt the same way. But now that I've given birth, I feel like I don't have to be as nervous. It's a lot more freaky when you have literally zero idea of what to expect.


----------



## Nats21

Watching it now :) xx


----------



## SazzleR

wamommy said:


> I so wish we had OBEM here in the US! I used to watch "A Baby Story" on the TLC channel when I was pregnant with DD#1, but we haven't had cable tv in years! Is there a way to watch OBEM online?
> 
> I can't believe our babies are almost here either. I'm honestly freaking out a little! I'm SO not ready...

We still get A Baby Story on Discovery Home & Health over here :) I love to watch that if I ever get the chance. 

Aw OBEM was emotional :cry: Stupid hormones! There's 10 episodes in this series, so by the end of it, I'll deffo have my baby :happydance:

Don't worry, wamommy, I still have a tonne to do too :(


----------



## ttcpostvr

I have a ton to do too. Ugh.... it's a good thing I have my boobies and some newborn diapers. Thats all I really NEED for a while anyway... right? Haha.


----------



## bookworm0901

ttcpostvr said:


> I have a ton to do too. Ugh.... it's a good thing I have my boobies and some newborn diapers. Thats all I really NEED for a while anyway... right? Haha.

:rofl: If I didn't have my boobies, I would lose them! My pregnancy brain is crazy right now! :wacko:


----------



## Amcolecchi

I will have to youtube the show, it sounds good!!!


----------



## SazzleR

Ouch!!! I have the worst pelvic pain today :cry: I'm seriously hoping it's the result of over doing it at a play centre with DS yesterday & not the start of SPD. Last time, I got mild pelvic pain towards the very end but not this early. Doing the supermarket shop this afternoon was agony :cry: I'm laid in bed now trying to rest so hopefully tomorrow will be better. FX. If not, think I'll have to try & get in with the MW to see if I can get some physio before it's too late.


----------



## pinklizzy

Ouch Sazzle, hope a night's rest will help!
Is anybody else getting really regular tightenings? I've had them every 5-10 mins or so this afternoon at work, slightly uncomfortable but not painful. I thought it might be due to being busy at work but they are still happening since I've been sat here at home :shrug:


----------



## wamommy

Oh SazzleR, I hope it isn't SPD! I would definitely take it easy and ask the midwife what to do. :hugs:

pinklizzy, I've been having some major BH lately. I've had them off and on since about 18 weeks, but the past week they have HURT and been much more frequent. I like to tell myself my uterus is "working out" and getting stronger for a nice, fast labor!


----------



## Nats21

SazzleR said:


> Ouch!!! I have the worst pelvic pain today :cry: I'm seriously hoping it's the result of over doing it at a play centre with DS yesterday & not the start of SPD. Last time, I got mild pelvic pain towards the very end but not this early. Doing the supermarket shop this afternoon was agony :cry: I'm laid in bed now trying to rest so hopefully tomorrow will be better. FX. If not, think I'll have to try & get in with the MW to see if I can get some physio before it's too late.

Sounds like overdoing it to me, mine was in absolute agony the other day in Asda, once I'd rested it overnight it felt much better. Hope yours is all better soon hun :hugs: xx


----------



## ttcpostvr

Wam.... make sure you are well hydrated, empty bladder, lay on your left side, and take some Tylenol. It's probably from being so.active today. If you are still having them that frequently in a couple of hours and you arent able to check your cervix yourself for changes... I would def go get it checked out to make sure they it's not early preterm labor.


----------



## SazzleR

pinklizzy, was your daughter early? The fact that they're regular makes it sound more like early labour :shrug: I have had some BH that have me stop & go 'oooh' but they've never been in a pattern. 

Thanks for all the hugs, ladies :) Hopefully after an evening of putting my feet up, I'll be ok. I hope so anyway cos running round after DS don't be much fun if not!


----------



## Lisa85

Sazzle, ive had SPD for over a month. I saw a physio which was so amazing.... i was surprised how much it helped. i only had to go twice to learn how to manage it on my own (with OHs help). Having said that i can't do much... i stay off my feet as much as i can because even cleaning the house for longer than 30 mins will have me in agony for days. The physio treatment pretty much gets me through the day as a couch potato comfortably. 
See a physio soon before it gets so bad you can't walk!


----------



## pinklizzy

SazzleR said:


> pinklizzy, was your daughter early? The fact that they're regular makes it sound more like early labour :shrug: I have had some BH that have me stop & go 'oooh' but they've never been in a pattern.

She was a week early, they carried on when I went to bed but then stopped. I'll keep an eye on it over today and ring the mw just to check I think. I do feel like I bother them a lot for a second time mum though!


----------



## SazzleR

Glad your physio has helped, Lisa. The pain isn't so bad today so I'll just monitor it over the next couple of days & see how it goes. The Googling I did yesterday helped to make turning over in bed last night less painful... By clenching my buttocks :haha:

Pink, I think we get left alone too much as STMs though! I've hardly seen a MW! And they keep saying if I've got any issues, just to ring & get an appointment & not to wait to my next one. I'm sure you're not bothering them at all :)


----------



## bookworm0901

I have had major BHs this pregnancy! Actually, every evening they just come and come until I go to bed. About every 10 mins but not really timeable. But honestly I don't do anything special during the day (SAHM) and they still come. They are mostly BH but I have had a few that feel "real"- painful, accompanied with menstrual cramping. My doctor said the BHs are fine but to go to L&D for a check if they are consistent, getting increasingly painful, accompanied by menstrual cramping.


----------



## ttcpostvr

35 weeks TODAY. 14 days til full term and 35 until my due date. 
Baby girl is measuring 6 lbs 3 ounces! Already bigger than dd Kizely was when she was born at 36 w (5lbs 15 oz). Looks like she might just be 8+ pounds in the next 5 weeks.


----------



## pinklizzy

I ended up having to come home early from work today as I was really uncomfortable-rang the mw and was sent up to the assessment unit as also had a reduction in movements. After monitoring they were happy to send me home with a suspected UTI which they think may have caused the painful cramps/BH.
Luckily tomorrow is my day off so I'm hoping to get a bit of a rest, then I only have another 6 days of work (although I'm on call over the weekend but hoping for a quiet one!)


----------



## SazzleR

:hugs: pink. Have they given you antibiotics for the UTI? I can't believe you finish work so soon! I still have 6 weeks to go :wacko:

Wow, ttc, you could have a pretty big baby on your hands unless you go early again :)


----------



## Nats21

Thats great ttc, sounds like LO is doing well

Take it easy pink lizzy, hopefully the rest will do you good :hugs:

I've got my 2nd growth scan tomorrow (due to callum being a low birth weight), fingers crossed all being well the consultant will sign me off xx


----------



## SazzleR

How was your growth scan, Nats? Good news I hope. 

My pelvic pain has been better again today. But we have a party at soft play tomorrow so have to remember not to go on the frame with DS cos I don't want another day like Tuesday :(


----------



## bookworm0901

Hope it went well Nats!

I keep saying this pregnancy is going fast but all of a sudden its slow lol. I think it's because I've had this goal of packing bags by 35 weeks and it's been on my mind, today I thought "Aren't I 35 weeks?!" Turns out I'm 34. So, gonna try to keep my mind off of it cause I've enjoyed how quickly it's going and I don't want these last 6 weeks to feel so long.


----------



## wamommy

Thinking of you Nats! Hope all went well. :hugs:

SazzleR, glad to hear your hips feel better. :D

bookworm, I'm lucky enough to be the last due date of the month, so I get to live vicariously through all of you! I can't wait to see some babies start showing up! That said, 9 more weeks (more likely 7, based on babies 1, 2 and 3) seems like FOREVER to me at this point. I just might explode!


----------



## bw9522

Got Moses basket and swing out loft tonight and washed them. Also car seat to air. Moved cot into Damon's room. Gonna wash baby clothes when other things are dry.


----------



## hope4rainbow

I'm 1 cm dilated and 50% effaced! We're being induced at 37w2d since I have a blood clotting disorder. So glad my body is starting the process, hopefully it will make the induction easier. We're all packed, except for my things. I've got all my nursing tanks/bras ready to go, but when I've only got a few pairs of pants and undies that fit- I can't really pack them up just yet! 

Anyone else been checked at their last appt?


----------



## MonyMony

I'm also at the end of the month and I feel like it's just dragging! Can't even make myself think of packing a hospital bag yet, but of course will probably be scrambling at the end. 

I feel like a whale though. If I sit straight up, it's easier to breathe. But then my pelvic girdle pain gets really bad. If I lean back in my chair then I get a burning sensation in my chest and can't work as well. I was really hoping to work right up to due date but who knows? :shrug:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Mony-is the burning sensation in your rib area? I have had horrible rib pain since 23 weeks...so over 10 weeks now...nothing I do helps!!


----------



## momofone08

hope4rainbow said:


> I'm 1 cm dilated and 50% effaced! We're being induced at 37w2d since I have a blood clotting disorder. So glad my body is starting the process, hopefully it will make the induction easier. We're all packed, except for my things. I've got all my nursing tanks/bras ready to go, but when I've only got a few pairs of pants and undies that fit- I can't really pack them up just yet!
> 
> Anyone else been checked at their last appt?

How exciting!!! What date is your induction?


----------



## momofone08

We are going car shopping today. we have been making it work with one sedan and it just won't fit 3 car seats comfortably, so we need a van or suv. My mom offered to watch my two daughters for us while we go shopping and is keeping them for a sleep over. Hubby and I haven't had a date night in ages. We go out maybe 2 a year without the kids, so I am super excited to get to spend some time with just him and go have a nice dinner before #3 arrives.


----------



## Kins

Baby shower this sunday. Im exited. Supposed to get a foot of snow sunday night though. Hope it holds off.

My legs are swollen. So looking forward to a pedicure tomorrow


----------



## Workinonbaby2

hope4rainbow said:


> I'm 1 cm dilated and 50% effaced! We're being induced at 37w2d since I have a blood clotting disorder. So glad my body is starting the process, hopefully it will make the induction easier. We're all packed, except for my things. I've got all my nursing tanks/bras ready to go, but when I've only got a few pairs of pants and undies that fit- I can't really pack them up just yet!
> 
> Anyone else been checked at their last appt?

Just went today and i'm 34 weeks 3 days 2 cm dilated she's finally head down I'm feeling a lot a lot of pressure down there... Midwife says it's the waiting game now I had my DS at 38wks and 1dy I have a good feeling she's gonna make an early apperance maybe not too early but, early enough. We're takin' bets on st.patty's day week. :) I'll be right around the 36-37wk mark.

Good Luck to you!! Huge congrats it's soooo exciting!! Keep us updated!:thumbup::happydance::happydance::flower::cloud9:


----------



## ALiKO

wow april ladies its almost our time! 

since im on the other side of the world from most of you its already march 1st here (typing this from bed at 4am in the morning! darn pregnancy insomnia and heartburn keeping me up! :dohh:). i've been in the 3rd tri for awhile now (will be 32 weeks on sunday) and i must say its not until this point that i truly am starting to feel like im in the home stretch.

just last week i felt like april was so far away and that i had so much time especially with all the cold weather we were getting. now the weather is starting to break a bit and its been getting warmer. (feeling like early spring). this has sent me into a sudden panic mood and has thrown me into a nesting frenzy. before i had thought i had everything sorted, now i suddenly feel like nothings done and that theres tons to do. ahhh! :wacko:

sorry for the long spill ladies, i hope everyone is doing fantastic! :happydance:


----------



## kksy9b

It's surreal to know our babies will be here soon!! Looking forward to labor watching starting soon and then seeing all the babies and birth stories!


----------



## bw9522

Anyone else getting the 'feeling' that AF bout to start. I'm starting to feel fed up now baby laying to all one side and I'm uncomfortable


----------



## momofone08

bw9522 said:


> Anyone else getting the 'feeling' that AF bout to start. I'm starting to feel fed up now baby laying to all one side and I'm uncomfortable

I am! Yesterday I could have sworn I was getting AF. Must be our bodies gearing up for the big day.


----------



## Nats21

Well I had my scan, growth is fine, shes 5lb 8oz now so the growth won't need checking again via a scan BUT shes gone back to the breech position! Shes been head down since 27 weeks the little monkey! They have asked me to come back in two weeks so they can feel what position shes in. Ive also got the midwife the day before this so she should give me an indication too. If shes still breech we'll put a plan into place for a c section he said. I really hope she turns back to head down! 

I can't believe we're in March tomorrow either, it'll soon be april and I imagine march will be a month of giving birth for some ladies in here too! xx


----------



## azure girl

bw9522 said:


> Anyone else getting the 'feeling' that AF bout to start. I'm starting to feel fed up now baby laying to all one side and I'm uncomfortable

Felt that way yesterday on and off, not cramps, just that weird feeling before she comes iykwim? Baby is head down, I checked this morning, he was nice and low, but I know he isn't engaged yet...not that I want him to come for at least a week, so not a big deal.


----------



## MonyMony

Amcolecchi said:


> Mony-is the burning sensation in your rib area? I have had horrible rib pain since 23 weeks...so over 10 weeks now...nothing I do helps!!

Yes, and it's not heartburn either. Sometimes I feel very lightheaded too. Just not enough air? Blech.

Momo, we upgraded to a minivan with the 2nd kid and never looked back. Love being able to take our kids' friends with us, family, or haul lots of gear (camping, furniture, target shopping trip!). We found a great deal on previous year's model. Good luck.


----------



## ALiKO

Amcolecchi said:


> Mony-is the burning sensation in your rib area? I have had horrible rib pain since 23 weeks...so over 10 weeks now...nothing I do helps!!

yes i have this too and dont know whats causing it. mine started around week 25/26 and has been there ever since varying from intense pain to just painful. the area is the little space under my left boob, top of my left rib. and its like a painful sore, burning feeling i cant really describe even the skin in that area is sore to the touch :(


----------



## ALiKO

bw9522 said:


> Anyone else getting the 'feeling' that AF bout to start. I'm starting to feel fed up now baby laying to all one side and I'm uncomfortable

i had this feeling off and on during my 31st week and it freaked me out. i was getting slight cramps like AF was soon to start and i kept checking myself down there because i was feeling very moist as if i was going to start bleeding. when i told my doctor about it he didnt seem the least worried about it and although he did an ultrasound he did not vaginally examine me which i really wanted as i thought i might be effacing. now at 32 weeks have not had them.


----------



## SazzleR

I can't believe we're into March. Our babies are due next month! That's crazy!! There could well be some March babies by the sounds of it too. Exciting that we have some of you dilating already! Not being due til the end of April, it still feels ages away for me. 

Good to hear you don't need another growth scan, Nats. But cheeky baby, flipping back to breach! Hope she turns. 

:hugs: for those with cramps & rib pain. 

I woke up this morning feeling so sick again :cry: and actually threw up :( Not sure if it's pregnancy related or a bug. Only time will tell I guess.


----------



## kksy9b

Great news Nats about the weight but you need to tell that baby to flip back! Mine likes being transverse...got him head down for 3 days and then he wiggled back to his favorite spot...hoping he cooperates come delivery!


----------



## Sinclair

Hopefully he does. Little buggers aren't they just. XD

Zomfg. :O It's March!


----------



## hope4rainbow

momofone- We go in night of March 12th, start pitocin the 13th. Hope your date night was lovely. :flower:

Workinonbaby- It so exciting to think our little ones will be here soon, even these first few cms are exciting! :happydance:

bw9522- DH and I "played" this morning and I had that AF feeling during and after. I hope it's still okay to enjoy each other at this phase...

Nats- Silly girl, doesn't she know it's almost time?! :baby:

kksy- He's probably more likely to go back head down than full on breech, hopefully he gets into position soon. :thumbup:


----------



## Nats21

Shes definitely a troublemaker already I reckon! Shes a real wriggler so hopefully she'll wriggle back to head down soon :) Xx


----------



## momofone08

Ladies we are officially 1 month away from the beginning of April. I am sure we will start getting some birth announcements soon. :happydance:


----------



## brenn09

I'm sorry I haven't been keeping up very well ladies! I just get so tired by the time work is done, I simply collapse at home. I need more sleep!! 

I had to take a trip to l&d this week due to consistent bh contractions, I am 1+cm dilated, 60% effaced! The bets are flying about when she will make it but I had a negative ffn test so the docs believe it will be awhile yet before labor begins. I think it was just her head that caused me to dilate, my contractions weren't picking up on the monitor even. She is head down, has been for about a week, tries to swing back transverse but it is just way too small on there for that! She isn't comfy and will kick/fit throw (or so it seems lol) then go back to head down. The nurse could feel her head when she did the cervical check. 

The trip to l&d did get OH into jigh gear, our entire house is officially ready for her arrival! We still had Christmas lights up, none of her baby stuff unpacked and no clothes washed- now every single thing is done :haha: Daddy got a move on! 

I regularly read about everyone, I just don't often respond. I did want to chime in with my labor-watching update though!


----------



## azure girl

Had the baby shower today! Baby got loads of stuff! He is so spoiled! :) Now to wash and sort all of the clothes. We are getting so excited to meet this little man!


----------



## SazzleR

Argh!! Everyone is so organised & I'm utterly unprepared :cry: I need to find the time (& energy!) to sort the nursery. Then I can start to get things washed etc. I feel like I'm waiting for my sister to go into labour though! Maybe once her baby makes an entrance, I can concentrate on getting things sorted for this one :)


----------



## pinklizzy

I'm still totally disorganised Sazzle and I'm actually due this month (I'm an imposter in this group really!) :wacko: 
I keep telling myself that once I've finished work on Friday I will get on with it.


----------



## bookworm0901

Oh my god, ladies. It's 4:30 AM where I live and I've been up and down all night with some of the worst diarrhea I've ever had. My stomach is so bloated and crampy with gas pains and I finally got on the couch so I wouldn't disturb my LO, who I usually sleep with. He's with daddy tonight. 

This is just crazy, I have no clue what could be causing it but it makes me nervous because of the before labor "clear out" some women experience. I've had a lot of BHs for the past 2 weeks which I didn't have with my son, so I'm nervous about preterm labor. 

I haven't felt much of her kicks tonight since the stomach problems but finally just felt her a few mins ago. Guess I'm gonna try to get some sleep now before the next bathroom trip. :(


----------



## SazzleR

:hugs: bookworm. I spent the day with an upset stomach yesterday so you have my sympathy. Could it be something you ate?

This is my second & I've had BH this time too be didn't with DS. I guess our uteruses just know what to do this time. Plus we're more on the go this time. I'm sure it's not early labour :hugs:


----------



## ALiKO

bookworm- i had something similar happen back when i was around 20 or so weeks. it literally came on out of nowhere and only lasted that one day. i agree with sazzle perhaps it was something you ate? or maybe its just one of those wierd things our pregnant bodies do. :shrug:

im no expert but i dont think its preterm labor. i also get frequent braxton hicks that have gotten a bit more intense to where i feel a bit of pressure in my neck almost like a slight choke. as long as you feel baby still moving all should be well :hugs:


----------



## bookworm0901

Thanks ladies, I don't think it's labor! Not sure it's related to anything I ate because I ate the same meal as my LO and DH. I'm just glad it seems to be gone! I still have some gas but nothin like last night. I'm exhausted from being up so late though an I'm kinda counting down to my LOs nap.


----------



## LB2B

Good morning ladies! I was wondering if anyone could give me some advice. This is my first pregnancy...and as of last night I started to feel uncomfortable and didn't sleep well. I have rectal and vaginal pressure and I am not sure if I should be informing my OB...laying down... or what. I had surgery when I was younger that I don't have the nerves at the top of my uterus so I don't know if this would affect me feeling contractions. I am also having uncomfortable back pain. I just can't get comfortable! Any suggestions?! :pink:

also.. I do know her head is already down :D


----------



## SazzleR

LB2B - sounds like your baby's head has engaged to me :thumbup:


----------



## momofone08

LB2B- definitely sounds like little one engaged! That's a great first step. 

How is everyone feeling? I've been crampy today almost like when you have too much coffee. Hoping that's a start towards labor once I'm full term.


----------



## LB2B

just curious... is there supposed to feel like there is a burning type sensation?....

Do you know if I would have trouble feeling contractions if I don't have the top part of my nerves?


----------



## LB2B

Thanks Sazzle! I wish she would just be here so I can hold her! But I know she needs some more time to cook in there :D With this being my first, I am not sure what all these new "symptoms" are. Its nice to have people who can help you instead of always running to my OB.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Ugh I have felt nothing, no BH or anything! I am 34 weeks today with my first! Just wondering, does everyone get BH?


----------



## wamommy

Amcolecchi said:


> Ugh I have felt nothing, no BH or anything! I am 34 weeks today with my first! Just wondering, does everyone get BH?

Not everyone gets BH, and they're more and more common and frequent with each subsequent pregnancy. I know I barely got any with DD#1, but have been having monstrous ones since 18 weeks with this baby!!


----------



## LB2B

Amcolecchi said:


> Ugh I have felt nothing, no BH or anything! I am 34 weeks today with my first! Just wondering, does everyone get BH?

I haven't really had BH either... I was wondering if I even will.


----------



## LB2B

How is everyone feeling? I've been crampy today almost like when you have too much coffee. Hoping that's a start towards labor once I'm full term.[/QUOTE]

I hope everything goes well for you! :D


----------



## Amcolecchi

Okay the only thing I do get is this feeling down there that I am spreading open haha it comes and goes. I also used to get this before my period. Has anyone experienced this before? Could that be dilation or no just kinda cramping?


----------



## brenn09

LB2B said:


> Good morning ladies! I was wondering if anyone could give me some advice. This is my first pregnancy...and as of last night I started to feel uncomfortable and didn't sleep well. I have rectal and vaginal pressure and I am not sure if I should be informing my OB...laying down... or what. I had surgery when I was younger that I don't have the nerves at the top of my uterus so I don't know if this would affect me feeling contractions. I am also having uncomfortable back pain. I just can't get comfortable! Any suggestions?! :pink:
> 
> also.. I do know her head is already down :D

I have had vaginal and rectal pressure, too but it comes and goes. I know she is head down and I'm dilated slightly/60% effaced. Saturday she was really low, I had to waddle something awful because it hurt to walk normally. Sunday she was back up, no problem, and today she is back down. My doc and labor & delivery were not concerned about it, I was only in L&D because of my BH contractions being too frequent. They think her head being so low is what caused me to dilate a little bit, and I've had some more pulling sensations really low, not really painful but unusual.. I think that was me dilating, might be happening some more? I think you should tell your doc next time you see them. Idk if this helps, but I thought I would let you know you're not the only one! 

As for the burning sensation, when she is really low and hitting my bladder/urethra/cervix I get a burning sensation. However, I definitely think you want to tell your doc about it, because it might be a UTI. I've had a UTI a couple of times while pregnant, but no symptoms :shrug:


----------



## wamommy

I get a lot of pressure "down there" too, including waves of pinching, if that makes sense. I think it's LO's head right on the cervix. I try to think of it as a good thing, but BOY it's uncomfortable.


----------



## SazzleR

LB2B said:


> just curious... is there supposed to feel like there is a burning type sensation?....
> 
> Do you know if I would have trouble feeling contractions if I don't have the top part of my nerves?

I'm sure you'll still feel them, try not to worry. When I was in labour last time, I could feel my while bump contracting, but honestly only felt the pain in the lower part of my bump. Maybe that's what it'll feel like for you too :shrug:



Amcolecchi said:


> Ugh I have felt nothing, no BH or anything! I am 34 weeks today with my first! Just wondering, does everyone get BH?

I wouldn't worry, Amco. I had zero BH with DS. Honestly, none whatsoever & no sign of labour approaching at all. Then bam, my waters just went & that was it (admittedly, 8 days past my EDD but never mind!). 

This time around I've had quite a few BH. Usually when I've overdone it, running around after DS!


----------



## sunshine0421

Well I had to go to L&D Saturday night. I called into work Sat. morning due to my feet being huge and swollen and just needed to rest. The whole day I was having consistant braxton hicks, cramping, and sharp pain in my pelvic area. Called my OB and she wanted me to go in and get checked out. All of my tests came back normal except I was a little dehydrated. Was having little contractions here and there on the monitor, but nothing serious. I was never checked to see if I was dialated or anything. It's so hard being a FTM and not knowing what is suppose to be normal or not, but better safe than sorry. So glad my little man isn't coming soon I want him to bake a little longer (even though I am so anxious to meet him) It was crazy being in L&D and super crazy to think he honestly could come at any time. Time to get my hospital bag packed and his room completely finished!!!!


----------



## kksy9b

Just got home from the doctors... baby has flipped around (finally!) and is head down!! :happydance::happydance: Also I am 1 cm dilated and 50% effaced... and grew 3cm in the last 2 weeks so he is only measuring 2 weeks back now and the doctors aren't sending me for a growth scan (relieved about this!) Yesterday was an absolutely terrible day... my mom broke her leg slipping on ice and we had to put our dog down suddenly (he was 15 and we discovered he had tumors in his abdomen and on his spleen that started bleeding into his stomach). He had been with my husband almost his whole life and was 1/3 of our family. Needed good news about the baby to help lift our spirits and it has certainly helped.

Full term in 1 week, 3 weeks to being done with work and less than a month to due date! Should have everything ready by the end of this weekend and then I am in full countdown mode!


----------



## bw9522

Af type cramps still going. Seemed to get stronger tonight don't know if that's because Damon was climbing on me or in sympathy for the girls on OBEM. They were stronger but bearable. Also lower back ache. It gave me the kick start though to sort out hospital bag. Once I started moving they seem To ease but now laying in bed I can feel them again. Oh we'll I have growth scan and consultant app at hospital in less 8 hrs (9.15) so will know more then.


----------



## karry1412

Hope everyone is keeping well (or as well as can be expected!)

kksy9b - So sorry to hear your bad news. Thinking of you :hugs:

AFM - Had my 36 week appointment this morning. Back in again next week for another appointment with the consultant & GTT test (despite me asking to be tested ages ago!) I'm exactly 36 weeks today & the baby is measuring 41w1d!! So looking like an elective C - seems to be what the consultant thinks is best. What do you ladies think?


----------



## MonyMony

KK, so sorry to hear about your dog and your mom--when it rains it pours! But at least baby and mom are all right.

Karry, I've heard of a quite a few moms who are told they are having large babies and then baby comes out weighing less than estimate. So I think it's fine for you to be a bit skeptical and ask lots of questions. Or perhaps induction is an option. All I know is that it took a lot more time for me to recover from my c-section than my natural birth and now I have a lot of muscle tightness around my c-section scar this pg which is painful. But everyone and every situation is different. Good luck!


----------



## Amcolecchi

I am officially in freak out mode..I went to the midwife today and she thinks he is breech so I have an ultrasound Thursday..I think he is too because of how I feel him and I am freaking out...has any ladies here had a baby breech by 34 weeks and he/she has turned? She said if he is breech she has a ton of stretches for me to do and worse come to worse the chiropractor.


----------



## SazzleR

:hugs: kksy. That really was a rotten day :(

Karry, is that estimate of baby's size from a growth scan? They can be so off in terms if size. After all, they're trying to measure a moving baby from a 2D, blurry image. I think I'd definitely be asking questions, even if they suggest induction. I think it's very rare that a woman produces a baby that she is too small to give birth to naturally. 

:hugs: Amco. I'm sure baby will flip with the exercises. It sounds like your doctor wants to do everything to flip baby. Don't panic yet :)


----------



## Amcolecchi

Thank you! I think she just freaked me out. But yes she is going to try to do lots of stretches and then see a chiropractor if nothing...just trying super hard to avoid the c-section!


----------



## kksy9b

Amcole- my LO has been either breeched or transverse the entire pregnancy (even at a 12 week scan they were labeling him breeched). Then suddenly he just flipped himself and is now head down (I've been trying to sit straight up more, leaning forward, doing the pelvic tilts etc)...try not to worry...I'm sure baby Matteo will cooperate!


----------



## wamommy

Amcole, it totally makes sense why you've been having so much rib pain! I just put two and two together, since I know breech babies cause a lot more shortness of breath and rib pain because the head is up there. Hopefully the exercises work and the little bugger flips! You may have some much welcome relief from the rib pain, too. :D


----------



## momofone08

Amcole- I would definitely invest in an exercise ball. There are exercises that can help move baby using it and once he flips bouncing will help bring him down into your pelvis.


----------



## KjConard

Amcole, my little guy has been breech and transverse my entire pregnancy and my doctor said not to worry about it and that most will be flipped by 36 weeks. I am trying not to think about it and I guess will deal with it if he is still breech at 36 weeks.


----------



## karry1412

Thanks MonyMony & SazzleR! That estimate was from an ultrasound. At the previous one only three weeks ago we were told he was measuring fine (although she didn't actually take any measurements :shrug:) & now he's suddenly over a month bigger than he should be!? I guess I'll see what she says at next weeks appointment... She has me rightly freaked out now & I just want him out! I know it's probably rubbish but I can't shake the feeling that if he's so big he might be putting extra pressure on the placenta & it could fail! :cry:


----------



## brenn09

kksy: So sorry to hear about your mom and your dog! What a rotten day, but I'm so happy you got good news about LO!



karry1412 said:


> I'm exactly 36 weeks today & the baby is measuring 41w1d!! So looking like an elective C - seems to be what the consultant thinks is best. What do you ladies think?

I think I would be asking a lot of questions and wanting a growth scan to measure baby before choosing an elective c-section. I have heard way too many stories about mom being told baby is HUGE then being little- my nephew was supposedly 9 lbs, induced 3 weeks early then he wouldn't come b/c doc said he wouldn't "fit", emergency c-section and came out just over 6 lbs. However, a good friend was told her baby seemed big, probably 9 lbs and came out at 10lbs- they didn't induce until a couple of days before 40 weeks though. 

This is easy for me to say though, sitting on this side of my computer. Go with your gut :hugs:



Amcolecchi said:


> I am officially in freak out mode..I went to the midwife today and she thinks he is breech so I have an ultrasound Thursday..I think he is too because of how I feel him and I am freaking out...has any ladies here had a baby breech by 34 weeks and he/she has turned? She said if he is breech she has a ton of stretches for me to do and worse come to worse the chiropractor.

My baby girl was transverse at 34 weeks, flipped and has stayed head down since a couple of days before I turned 35 weeks. You still have time and your doc sounds like she is ready to help in any way she can to get him moved! Good luck!

I'm on bedrest, ladies! Another trip to L&D yesterday, still the same dilation and effacement, although cervix was high this time but more contractions, so doc said I'm to stay home and rest, which slows the contractions down somewhat. I'm still having them but not as frequently. Anyway, I'm on rest until the 10th at my next appointment. The doc's office said after 37 weeks, they won't fight to stop labor but ideally she'll get all the way to 39 weeks before she makes her appearance. I may be on rest for awhile! I hope she makes it all the way to April, that's my goal! 

How is everyone else doing today?


----------



## karry1412

brenn09 said:


> I think I would be asking a lot of questions and wanting a growth scan to measure baby before choosing an elective c-section. I have heard way too many stories about mom being told baby is HUGE then being little- my nephew was supposedly 9 lbs, induced 3 weeks early then he wouldn't come b/c doc said he wouldn't "fit", emergency c-section and came out just over 6 lbs. However, a good friend was told her baby seemed big, probably 9 lbs and came out at 10lbs- they didn't induce until a couple of days before 40 weeks though.
> 
> This is easy for me to say though, sitting on this side of my computer. Go with your gut :hugs:
> 
> I'm on bedrest, ladies! Another trip to L&D yesterday, still the same dilation and effacement, although cervix was high this time but more contractions, so doc said I'm to stay home and rest, which slows the contractions down somewhat. I'm still having them but not as frequently. Anyway, I'm on rest until the 10th at my next appointment. The doc's office said after 37 weeks, they won't fight to stop labor but ideally she'll get all the way to 39 weeks before she makes her appearance. I may be on rest for awhile! I hope she makes it all the way to April, that's my goal!
> 
> How is everyone else doing today?

Is there a difference between a regular ultrasound where the consultant takes a measurement (just of head) & a growth scan? I know the weights can be off but my bump is HUGE too! I was told previously that it was mostly fluid but not anymore apparently! :shrug:

Sorry to hear you're stuck on bed rest! Hope she sticks in there for another while! :thumbup:


----------



## bookworm0901

Another breech mama here. My LO has been lying weird since 12 weeks, a least and I was told breech at 27. Well, here I am 7 weeks later and she's still breech. I haven't had another ultrasound yet but I can tell based on hiccups where her head is. Actually, yesterday, I felt hiccups by my right ribs and I was so disappointed that she's still breech. The later in the evening, I felt hiccups by my left hipbone- wtf! Which made me think she' flipped to head down but wasn't engaged at all. Then I felt them high up on the left side after that. Sooo....she's all over the place. I think she's doing 360s. If she can move that well in there, she better get her little body into headdown ASAP. 

I've had some tightening every evening but right now (9:30 AM) I just had a really big one that felt "real"- painful tightening, period cramping. So I have no idea what my body is doing but I just pray she's in the right position when I go into labor.


----------



## bookworm0901

Also, I don't feel any crowding around my ribs! I remember feeling that way from my sons feet last pregnancy but even though I feel big, I feel like she has a ton of room.


----------



## wamommy

I honestly don't know if this baby is breech still or not! The last scan I had was at 19 weeks, when he/she was "butt down," but I don't know about now. I have an ultrasound on March 14, so I guess I'll find out then!

Does anyone else feel uncomfortably huge? I'm tall, but still feel like the bump is taking over my whole body. Last night was the first night I had trouble getting off the couch... like physically standing up. :haha:


----------



## MonyMony

Sorry to hear about the bed rest, Brenn. Hope you make it a while longer yet!

Wamommy, I definitely feel huge and breathless already, but annoyingly people keep telling me I'm still not that big. So either they are just flat out lying to my face to try to make me feel better b/c I'm truly huge, or I still have a lot of growing to do, noooo.....

Baby is head down for sure, but doesn't feel engaged. Hiccups are always very low on my left side. I feel pretty beat up too because it doesn't seem like babe ever stays still. Lots of pokes and prods and kicks to ribs and cervix (ouch!). 

Honestly, I'm just tired. I'd love to take a nap during the day, but I know if I did (which I couldn't during work week anyhow), I just wouldn't sleep as well at night. And the only way I'm able to sleep through the pelvic girdle pain at night is to fall into bed exhausted!


----------



## Kins

i have no idea which position my baby is in. One week baby was breech the next it wasnt. My doctor said they dont start to worry about posistion till 37weeks


----------



## karry1412

wamommy said:


> Does anyone else feel uncomfortably huge? I'm tall, but still feel like the bump is taking over my whole body. Last night was the first night I had trouble getting off the couch... like physically standing up. :haha:

Eh, YEAH! I'm massive! So much so that complete strangers tell me so! :blush: I was told that the baby was a normal size & I had a lot of fluid but now apparently the fluid level is normal & the baby is measuring 41w so who knows! All I know is I feel about the size of a blimp. Getting around is next to impossible. I have pain "down below" when I try to get up or sit up from a lying down position & I'm starting to get the odd pain so hopefully he's on his way! :shrug:


----------



## SazzleR

:hugs: brenn. Hope your bed rest passes quickly & you're able to last a few more weeks. 

wamommy - yep, I feel huge too! I think I'm carrying differently to what I did with DS. I'm more out front & less all round the sides & think that's making me feel bigger. I'm breathless & uncomfortable unless I'm reclined in bed :( 7 more weeks to go :cry:

My sister is in labour!! :D Still early on. She's contracting every 6 mins & they've been steadily increasing since about 5pm. Hope this is it! And very considerate of baby cos tomorrow is my day off! :happydance:


----------



## brenn09

karry1412 said:


> Is there a difference between a regular ultrasound where the consultant takes a measurement (just of head) & a growth scan? I know the weights can be off but my bump is HUGE too! I was told previously that it was mostly fluid but not anymore apparently! :shrug:
> 
> Sorry to hear you're stuck on bed rest! Hope she sticks in there for another while! :thumbup:

My understanding is that a growth scan is to measure several different indicators of growth, so that would be different from just a head measurement. Every woman carries differently, though so a huge bump isn't necessarily an indicator of a big baby. I have a huge bump and yet we're measuring spot on everywhere except she is taller than average apparently :shrug: We have not had a growth scan in the third tri, though- that was from our anatomy scan. My belly measures right on, too, even though all I get when people see me are exclamations of how huge it is. 

I really think you know what is best for you and baby, though. Just go with what feels right for you two :hugs:


----------



## azure girl

brenn09 said:


> karry1412 said:
> 
> 
> Is there a difference between a regular ultrasound where the consultant takes a measurement (just of head) & a growth scan? I know the weights can be off but my bump is HUGE too! I was told previously that it was mostly fluid but not anymore apparently! :shrug:
> 
> Sorry to hear you're stuck on bed rest! Hope she sticks in there for another while! :thumbup:
> 
> My understanding is that a growth scan is to measure several different indicators of growth, so that would be different from just a head measurement. Every woman carries differently, though so a huge bump isn't necessarily an indicator of a big baby. I have a huge bump and yet we're measuring spot on everywhere except she is taller than average apparently :shrug: We have not had a growth scan in the third tri, though- that was from our anatomy scan. My belly measures right on, too, even though all I get when people see me are exclamations of how huge it is.
> 
> I really think you know what is best for you and baby, though. Just go with what feels right for you two :hugs:Click to expand...

Yeah, one measurement is not accurate, even the three they typically take are not super accurate when used to determine size. My boy's head was 2 weeks ahead of his gestation at 32 weeks, if that was all they used, then he would be huge! But, the other measurements were on par, his head probably pulled all of his measurements (EFW and EDC) up when the machine calculated them. Don't stress yet!


----------



## karry1412

Thanks brenn & azure! I think I was being overly emotional yesterday & stressing out. I cried it out when DH came home & made a show of myself! :haha: Today I'm looking forward to my next appointment to get more information. Although hopefully LO will be here by then instead! :happydance: Hope you ladies are both keeping well :hugs:

Update for today - Pretty good today. Had an increased amount of cm today but don't know if that means anything? Been bouncing on my ball more for the past few days so I had a fair amount of period like cramps last night & a few pains but nothing more. My lower back is SO sore. My Mam reckons my bump has dropped - maybe that ties in with the back pain?


----------



## azure girl

Well ladies, I have got some serious pressure and stretching pains down there, I got several stretchy pains while laying in bed and they have continued. I went from no pressure to some pretty decent pressure overnight, but I need this kid to stay inside a few more days. Just standing gives me period cramps and BH, so I am relaxing for now.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Hey ladies! Sounds like everyone is getting closer and closer! I had my ultrasound today and he is not breech! His head is down and there isn't much room for him to move so he should be staying there haha! He is only 5.25 pounds which is the 40% percentile and they want him in the 50th but they said it's no worries! 

Mony-I have the exact same feelings and they said he was head down and engaged so you should be fine!!

Can't wait to see some birth announcements soon!!!


----------



## Nats21

azure girl said:


> Well ladies, I have got some serious pressure and stretching pains down there, I got several stretchy pains while laying in bed and they have continued. I went from no pressure to some pretty decent pressure overnight, but I need this kid to stay inside a few more days. Just standing gives me period cramps and BH, so I am relaxing for now.

I've had this to the last couple of days, especially when walking, I want her in till 37 weeks though but I am hoping my bodies gearing up for labour. Make sure you relax :flower: 

Hope your sisters labour went well Sazzle! What did she have?

xx


----------



## kksy9b

Great news amcole!! Glad he flipped around for you!!

I need this baby to stay in a couple more weeks at least! The closer to April the better. Have been starting to get more frequent BHs and more pressure so I guess I'll see next week if I'm progressing any or if he'll stay snuggled up for a bit longer :)


----------



## wamommy

Yay, Amcole!! :happydance: You must be so relieved! I'm glad he's stuck head down now. :haha:

Azure, I've been having some pretty crazily strong BH lately, as well as pressure and cramping below my bump and around to my lower back. It was so bad last night that I almost called my Dr, but then it inexplicably let up around 10pm. :shrug: I think my body is gearing up EXTRA early this time. If I remember right from my last baby, I thought "It's got to be any day now based on how much pressure and pain I feel!" for a few weeks before he actually came. :dohh:


----------



## brenn09

It sounds like a lot of us are gearing up pretty early for labor! I keep thinking she is either going come early or be late :haha:

More cramping, about 20 or so BHs per day with one or two of them sometimes feeling like legitimate contractions, with period cramping and being painful while wrapping around my belly to my back. I am definitely feeling better these last two days since being on bedrest, with less cramping, less contractions and generally feeling less tired. I would love this little lady to actually make it to April!! :happydance:

I definitely feel better reading on here about how several other ladies are having symptoms like this! :hugs:


----------



## momofone08

FMLA got approved today! YAY!!! Last day is March 28th, IF baby hold on that long. 

I was losing pretty big bits of mucus plug yesterday and having period like cramps. The ball seems to be moving him really low down because the pressure is insane. Both my last two were not early, so he will probably wait for the section on April 1st.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Thanks ladies! Have you guys been told how effaced you are or dilated? I get the bstrep test Monday I was wondering if they would do a pelvic exam then and check!


----------



## brenn09

I was told my dilation and effacement but it wasn't a routine check, PTL worries. They may have checked me at my regular 36 or 37 week checkup, but definitely not before that! Every doc and office does it differently, though because my group b test isn't until Monday past 36 weeks anyway.


----------



## kksy9b

I had the b strep check earlier this week and she did the pelvic at the same time..1 cm dilated 50% effaced...should be getting one weekly going forward!


----------



## Amcolecchi

OOH Awesome!!! I kinda want to know if I am anything lol I will only be 35 weeks when I do the test but I figured they could at least check when they are down there hahaha


----------



## wamommy

I usually start getting checked for effacement and dilation at 36 weeks. My OB said she's afraid poking around any earlier than that may cause early labor.


----------



## Kins

ya my doc says they dont start checking dilation till 37weeks.


----------



## momofone08

My Dr starts checking at 37 weeks also.


----------



## SazzleR

You girls are all lucky that you get learn how dilated/effaced you are. Over here, there's no internals til after 40w & even then they are pretty sparse with them for infection reasons. 

I still do not have a new niece. My poor sister has been stuck in a very slow early labour since Wed afternoon :cry: I feel so sorry for her. She's struggling to get any decent amount of sleep & is just in limbo waiting for the real thing to kick in :( Her contractions get up to 5 mins apart then just die out again for a few hours before starting again. I hope that established labour kicks in soon for her or they induce her to put her out of her misery :(


----------



## bookworm0901

Poor thing!! I hope the baby is here soon! I'm worried I'll be in her shoes since I've been contracting a bit here and there, I don't want to get stuck in labor limbo where it's not the "real" thing. 

My doctors office is doing group b strep tomorrow and I'm not sure if they are doing internal checks. They also mentioned checking baby for headdown but that they may wait til 37 weeks. :shrug: I really hope she's headdown but I've been getting consistently low hiccups so I'm not sure.


----------



## SazzleR

My sister's baby girl eventually arrived at 5.45pm on Saturday weighing 7lb 11oz. I don't go into the details as we approach the end but suffice to say that she didn't have a good time of it at all :cry:

After a busy weekend involving quite a bit of walking, I'm in pain with my pelvis again today :( DS just got upset cos I couldn't manage to sit down on the floor to play with his trains. We compromised by putting a track on a low table so I could stay sat down to play but I still feel so guilty that I can't do everything with him that he wants just when he really needs my full attention before baby arrives :cry:


----------



## Reno

I had my 34 week appointment with the midwife on friday and measuring 3 weeks behind (32cm at 34+6)! Going to the consultant clinic on thursday to have everything checked out. On one hand I KNOW everything will be fine, but on the other hand I can't stop worrying about all the possibilities! Baby is very active, head down, and a lovely strong HB! My BP was great, urine clear, no swelling, no heartburn, no backache, no pelvic pain, no new stretch marks (started 34 weeks with DS1), no shortness of breath, my boobs aren't sore, no problems sleeping, no constipation, no 'waddle'! I don't even need to pee more! I practically don't feel pregnant except the big kicks! I am getting some weird pregnancy dreams, and noticing BH a bit more though!

Anyone else measuring small?

I measured spot on with DS1 until 38 weeks when I measured 37cm!

I used to love it when people were surprised at my small bump, but now I am so paranoid! Pic from this morning! (35+2)
 



Attached Files:







20140310_075100_zps0f47a436.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## kksy9b

Reno- I've been measuring behind since 28 weeks. I was furthest back at my 34 week appointment, barely measuring at 31cm. Last week at my 36 week he had caught up a bit and was measuring at 34cm. My doctor said that the measurement is really not a good indicator because a lot of it is dependent on how the baby is positioned at the time (mine has been transverse pretty much the whole time and then finally flipped head down at the 36 week appt). She said as long as he continues to grow each week then she is not concerned and he could just be a small baby (though if he had fallen any further back than 3 weeks I would have been sent for a scan). 

I am right there with you with people commenting on how small I am and how there is "no way you are due in 3 weeks! Are you sure about the date?" Just know that for most people it doesn't come from a mean place or trying to get you to worry... they just don't understand how worrisome a too small bump can be or what it could indicate. It sounds like your doctors are on top of it and it will be really reassuring for you to SEE that everything is fine with your LO. 

As impossible as it is (and I'm right here with you!), try not to worry or stress too much... I'm sure he is just fine in there and I hope you can get the reassurances that you need :hugs:


----------



## Reno

kksy9b said:


> Reno- I've been measuring behind since 28 weeks. I was furthest back at my 34 week appointment, barely measuring at 31cm. Last week at my 36 week he had caught up a bit and was measuring at 34cm. My doctor said that the measurement is really not a good indicator because a lot of it is dependent on how the baby is positioned at the time (mine has been transverse pretty much the whole time and then finally flipped head down at the 36 week appt). She said as long as he continues to grow each week then she is not concerned and he could just be a small baby (though if he had fallen any further back than 3 weeks I would have been sent for a scan).
> 
> I am right there with you with people commenting on how small I am and how there is "no way you are due in 3 weeks! Are you sure about the date?" Just know that for most people it doesn't come from a mean place or trying to get you to worry... they just don't understand how worrisome a too small bump can be or what it could indicate. It sounds like your doctors are on top of it and it will be really reassuring for you to SEE that everything is fine with your LO.
> 
> As impossible as it is (and I'm right here with you!), try not to worry or stress too much... I'm sure he is just fine in there and I hope you can get the reassurances that you need :hugs:

Thanks! <3

I was measuring 26cm at 25+6, and haven't seen the midwife since so I guess she's just erring on the side of caution as instead of seeing me at 28 weeks, she sent me for bloods as I was in for bloods that week anyway (low platelets)! I can tell the baby is getting bigger and stronger, but my uterus hasn't seemed to grow much lately, it's at most 2 inches above my belly button (and I'm tall and slim, so up is really the only way for him to grow)! Just can't imagine a 6lb baby in there! I look at pics of 35 week babies born and think...NO WAY! my baby is not that big, surely! lol!


----------



## brenn09

I don't think anyone has a clue about how commenting on the size of your baby bump makes you feel! I know they mean well, usually trying to "compliment" us when say you're so small, etc. but it is a very scary thought that something might be wrong! I get both comments- you're so huge and you're so small. Both are worrying and I just want to smack them. Even the doctor's office will say things like that- and they know I'm measuring exactly right on. :shrug:

I've had several friends measure little- two in particular, both were little girls who are perfect now! Both born a bit early because they weren't growing well enough for the docs (at 36 weeks, each) but both are adorable and incredibly smart! They are both still tiny, too- just seems like that is the way they are!! Maybe your baby is just a little one! Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## Reno

brenn09 said:


> I don't think anyone has a clue about how commenting on the size of your baby bump makes you feel! I know they mean well, usually trying to "compliment" us when say you're so small, etc. but it is a very scary thought that something might be wrong! I get both comments- you're so huge and you're so small. Both are worrying and I just want to smack them. Even the doctor's office will say things like that- and they know I'm measuring exactly right on. :shrug:
> 
> I've had several friends measure little- two in particular, both were little girls who are perfect now! Both born a bit early because they weren't growing well enough for the docs (at 36 weeks, each) but both are adorable and incredibly smart! They are both still tiny, too- just seems like that is the way they are!! Maybe your baby is just a little one! Good luck! :hugs:

I certainly wouldn't mind an early delivery (but if there is a problem hopefully we can hold off to 37 weeks)! Certainly a lighter baby would decrease y chances of tearing badly again! We've had two gender scans, both blue...so hopefully the fact they were both girls was just coincidence! haha! We'll only take white clothes to hospital anyway! :haha:

ETA: I'm 5'10" and DH is 6'0", so we're expecting a bigish baby! DS1 is long and skinny, weighed 7lb 9oz when born at 40+2!


----------



## wamommy

I know it's SO hard not to worry, but measurements are just an estimation. If your midwife isn't super concerned, I wouldn't be either. With DD#1 I always measure a couple of weeks behind, and she was born at 38 weeks weighing 7lbs4oz. :D I had a ton of those, "but you're so TINY!" comments. Now, on my 4th, I don't get those anymore... :haha: I certainly look my number of weeks this time around!


----------



## Lisa85

Im having my baby tomorrow!!!!!!!! So excited! Hoping the c section goes smoothly and this anterior placenta previa doesn't cause any issues.
Wish me luck!!


----------



## momofone08

Lisa85 said:


> Im having my baby tomorrow!!!!!!!! So excited! Hoping the c section goes smoothly and this anterior placenta previa doesn't cause any issues.
> Wish me luck!!

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can not wait to see pictures of your little beauty! Good luck at your c-section tomorrow, you will do great!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## wamommy

Lisa85 said:


> Im having my baby tomorrow!!!!!!!! So excited! Hoping the c section goes smoothly and this anterior placenta previa doesn't cause any issues.
> Wish me luck!!

Woohoo!! Good luck and congrats! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Nats21

Lisa85 said:


> Im having my baby tomorrow!!!!!!!! So excited! Hoping the c section goes smoothly and this anterior placenta previa doesn't cause any issues.
> Wish me luck!!

Good luck!

Hope everythings ok sazzle :hugs:

Ive had such pain today at the bottom of my bump. A nap helped and I took some paracetamol. TMI ALERT- ive had soft stools constantly over the weekend as well, Im sure my bodies clearing itself out for labour xx


----------



## bookworm0901

I have had major diarrhea!! With my son it was just soft stools but this time is run to the bathroom, emergency, diarrhea. It's not constant but it will last all evening or all morning, etc. 

Good luck with the csection! Our April babies are coming!!!


----------



## kksy9b

yay!!! good luck and congratulations!! can't wait to see pictures!!


----------



## SazzleR

Lisa85 said:


> Im having my baby tomorrow!!!!!!!! So excited! Hoping the c section goes smoothly and this anterior placenta previa doesn't cause any issues.
> Wish me luck!!

Wow! Good luck! Hope everything goes smoothly. Looking forward to hearing about it :)

Eeeeeek! The April babies will start coming thick & fast now! Where has the time gone?!


----------



## momofone08

sazzleR- doesn't it feel like we got our :bfp: yesterday?! I can't believe we have reached the labor point in our pregnancies.


----------



## SazzleR

Urgh. I have my first swollen ankle of this pregnancy :( Thanks to a full day on my feet teaching. Got my feet up now but hoping it goes down & isn't a permanent feature from now on. Don't you just love the last few weeks?! :dohh:


----------



## wamommy

Haha, me too... but only my right ankle! It's too weird. My left one looks normal, and my right one gets a HUGE line from my sock... :dohh:


----------



## momofone08

Lisa85 said:


> Im having my baby tomorrow!!!!!!!! So excited! Hoping the c section goes smoothly and this anterior placenta previa doesn't cause any issues.
> Wish me luck!!

Just wanted to check in with you! I hope you are having some wonderful baby snuggles right now. :hugs:


----------



## azure girl

Hey ladies! Hope things are great for you! AFM, I measured 4 weeks behind today, the OB wants an ultrasound to check fluid and growth (he wanted it by tomorrow, but our schedule doesn't work with their schedule tomorrow, so Thursday it is) and be sure he is doing ok. I dunno what we will find, hopefully a perfectly normal baby with plenty of fluid.


----------



## Reno

azure girl said:


> Hey ladies! Hope things are great for you! AFM, I measured 4 weeks behind today, the OB wants an ultrasound to check fluid and growth (he wanted it by tomorrow, but our schedule doesn't work with their schedule tomorrow, so Thursday it is) and be sure he is doing ok. I dunno what we will find, hopefully a perfectly normal baby with plenty of fluid.

I'm in the same boat - scan tomorrow!


----------



## momofone08

Azure Girl and Reno- I wish you both all the best at your scans. I had a growth scan with my first and it ended up being that she was sitting funny so the fundal height measurement was off. I'm sure your lovely little ones are a-okay and just wanting to give their mommies a rough time. They can be stinkers like that. :hugs: :hugs: 

AFM- 37 week appointment today!!!!! I can hardly believe that in 20 days I will be holding my handsome little man. MY c-section is scheduled in 20 days for April 1st. My last day of work is March 28th, so I am perfectly happy if he arrives the weekend before the 1st. 

I hope you are all doing good!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Hey ladies, I hope you are all doing well!! I have a question, do you ladies have a lot of pelvic pressure or even the feeling that sometimes when you walk, you feel like the baby is going to fall out? lol I know that is so weird but I am having those feeling and I am nervous because I am not 37 weeks yet and I want to make sure I am full-term before going into labor!!


----------



## ttcpostvr

Amcolecchi said:


> Hey ladies, I hope you are all doing well!! I have a question, do you ladies have a lot of pelvic pressure or even the feeling that sometimes when you walk, you feel like the baby is going to fall out? lol I know that is so weird but I am having those feeling and I am nervous because I am not 37 weeks yet and I want to make sure I am full-term before going into labor!!

I feel like this at times. If it is constant, it could be a sign that babes will be coming early. You might call your doc if it's a pretty consistent feeling. Just to make sure you aren't dilating.


----------



## wamommy

I get the weird "falling out" feeling a lot. It's usually coupled with waves of OUCH pinching, so I figure it's baby snuggling in lower down. I think it's a good sign!

Also, I walked around with constant pressure and *4cm* dilated for 2 weeks before delivering DD! While it usually means labor is close and off to a good start, it doesn't necessarily mean it's imminent, so don't worry! :D


----------



## kksy9b

This has been me all day today! A lot of pressure and pelvic pain along with light cramping...getting checked tomorrow and hoping to be progressing a little!


----------



## azure girl

momofone08 said:


> Azure Girl and Reno- I wish you both all the best at your scans. I had a growth scan with my first and it ended up being that she was sitting funny so the fundal height measurement was off. I'm sure your lovely little ones are a-okay and just wanting to give their mommies a rough time. They can be stinkers like that. :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> AFM- 37 week appointment today!!!!! I can hardly believe that in 20 days I will be holding my handsome little man. MY c-section is scheduled in 20 days for April 1st. My last day of work is March 28th, so I am perfectly happy if he arrives the weekend before the 1st.
> 
> I hope you are all doing good!




Reno said:


> azure girl said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! Hope things are great for you! AFM, I measured 4 weeks behind today, the OB wants an ultrasound to check fluid and growth (he wanted it by tomorrow, but our schedule doesn't work with their schedule tomorrow, so Thursday it is) and be sure he is doing ok. I dunno what we will find, hopefully a perfectly normal baby with plenty of fluid.
> 
> I'm in the same boat - scan tomorrow!Click to expand...

Thanks! I just worry since I had a seizure at 32 weeks and since then the FH has only gone up a cm. It can be concerning as perhaps the seizure hurt the placenta. We had a scan after the seizure, but no apparent issues were noticed, so hopefully he is just being a silly boy!


----------



## momofone08

I've had pressure, cramping, "lightning crotch" and today my cervix was closed. He was head down though, so maybe that is why I am feeling the pressure.


----------



## SazzleR

wamommy said:


> Haha, me too... but only my right ankle! It's too weird. My left one looks normal, and my right one gets a HUGE line from my sock... :dohh:

Mine was just the left one :haha: They're not as bad today but I do have sock marks :dohh:

:hugs: azure & Reno. Keeping everything crossed that those babies are just hiding well. 

Amco - I feel like that sometimes too. I think it's just when baby's head engages. With this being my second, apparently they bob in & out of your pelvis but your baby is probably in there ready to go. I wouldn't worry about prem labour. My sister's baby was fully engaged from her 36 week appointment & came 4 days late so it doesn't mean that labour is imminent.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Thank you ladies! I have started to get the falling out and pressure feeling for a few days now.. I go next Tuesday to see if I am dilating and effaced...but like you said wamommy, I might be like this for 2 more weeks which would make me a little over 37 weeks which would probably be best! I have also been told by many my stomach has lowered and I have noticed too, not a whole lot but definitely some!


----------



## karry1412

Lisa85 said:


> Im having my baby tomorrow!!!!!!!! So excited! Hoping the c section goes smoothly and this anterior placenta previa doesn't cause any issues.
> Wish me luck!!

Good luck Lisa!! Hope all is going well x

And I too get the swollen feet - both look swollen but only the left ever seems to hurt...

AFM - Had my GD diet class today & back in the hospital tomorrow for my BF class. It'll be my third time in the hospital in as many days - great fun when it's an hour away (if no traffic). And have to go in again Friday week for more blood tests (GD related) & a growth scan & to meet with my consultant & get a date for my C section!! So surreal! I keep going to all these little appointments & just keep focusing on the next one & don't seem to realise that one of these days I'll be going to the hospital not for blood tests or scans but to actually have a baby!!


----------



## Nats21

Good luck with your scans girls.

Had my midwife appointment today and LOs gone back to head down :happydance: after being breech a couple of weeks ago. Ive got a hospital appointment tomorrow for them to check so really hoping she stays head down overnight! Midwife is coming next week to do my birth plan so fingers crossed all being well I'll be able to have her at the midwifery led unit xx


----------



## kksy9b

great news nats!


----------



## SazzleR

Karry, that is a heck of a lot of hospital appointments! Your baby will be here before you know it :D

That's fab news, Nats! :)

I'm hoping I'll find out the same at my midwife appointment today. I'm pretty sure it's head down now as all the hiccoughs it gets, I feel low on the left side. But we shall see.


----------



## karry1412

Good luck today Sazzle! :hugs:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Nats-Awesome!! That is always so reassuring!!!

Sazzle-good luck, let us know what they say!!


----------



## Workinonbaby2

Seems like we're all getting closer and closer!! :) I'm 2cm and 70% effaced already with "lighting crotch", a lot of cramps and last week was in the hospital with contractions 3-4 minutes apart but, wouldn't dilate anymore yet we shall see next week where we're at!! She's head down and the pressure is defintely there especially when I walk and I pee every 5min literally! EVERYTHING seems to be moving south pretty quick. Hope everyone's doing great and gearing up for labor and to meet our little ones sooooo exciting!!:happydance:


----------



## brenn09

Amcolecchi said:


> Hey ladies, I hope you are all doing well!! I have a question, do you ladies have a lot of pelvic pressure or even the feeling that sometimes when you walk, you feel like the baby is going to fall out? lol I know that is so weird but I am having those feeling and I am nervous because I am not 37 weeks yet and I want to make sure I am full-term before going into labor!!

Lots of pelvic pressure and pressure in my butt! We have been nervous about me going into PTL, and now early term labor but I've been dilated for a couple of weeks now. :shrug: Between the dilation and my contractions, I've been at l&d twice and the doc's office four times and it all amounted to things are moving along but not in labor! We even found out she is engaged yesterday (first baby), I'm almost completely effaced but still dilated to a 3. The office said it could still be weeks before she comes though! I am on bedrest to keep her in there longer, as I'm not 37 weeks until tomorrow. It is completely normal to feel the pressure! I've had it for weeks, too! This whole first pregnancy thing makes me completely nervous!!! I'm sure my doc's office is tired of seeing my number on the caller ID :haha:

I have noticed a lot of docs are saying babies can come now and what things some can try to get labor started... and yet, my doc's office still has me on bedrest because they want me to make it to 39 weeks! It is so funny the differences in each office! My doc did say if she were to come now, it would be okay, but they prefer her to stay in there so we're trying bedrest to keep her there! It seems radically different than what other docs are saying! :shrug:


----------



## SazzleR

Yes!!! Baby is head down :happydance: My home birth is looking like it's on :D I'm measuring 2cm ahead but the midwife said they don't worry about that amount. Heart rate was 136 so I'm guessing :blue: still :(


----------



## kksy9b

Great news workin! Definitely seems like you're getting close!

Brenn- its so interesting to see the differences in doctors opinions from office to office! Good luck with the bedreat! Hopefully your LO will stay put for a couple more weeks!

I'm off to the doctors in a couple hours...hoping to have some progression from my last appointment with all of the pressure, pains and cramping from yesterday...buy we shall see! Baby is really high in my ribs today so my guess is he's going to stay put for a few more weeks lol


----------



## Amcolecchi

Sazzle-How exciting to do a home birth! Have you done it natural before? This is my first and I want to do it naturally and just wondering if you have any advice? We took the childbirth education classes and we actually practice breathing and different positions on the ball and without the ball at home. We also have relaxing music and a hand-held massager. But any advice would be greatly appreciated!!! 

KKy-Aww good luck, let us know how it goes! you might drop overnight one day!


----------



## wamommy

SazzleR, woohoo for head down!!

Amcole, my 3 babies were all born drug-free, and my only advice is this: When you feel like you can't do it and you want to quit/give up, you're almost there! If you can get through that one "I'm going to die" moment, you're golden. :D Also, don't lie on your back to labor. I found hands and knees or bending over something worked best for me. It took the pressure off of my back. 2 of my 3 were also facing the wrong way, and the Doctors correctly told me that they'd flip at the last minute if I were on all 4s. :)


----------



## kksy9b

Just got back from the doctor...dilated to 2cm and still 50% effaced!! So made some good progress! Baby is still head down (he did a circle earlier in the week so I was happy to know he made his way back where he was supposed to be!) Still measuring behind but thats okay because he's grown consistently. One more weekend worth of things to do and we will be ready to go!


----------



## momofone08

I am so jealous of all of you ladies who are dilated.


----------



## azure girl

Had our ultrasound today, things look good. His head and abdomen are ahead and his legs are behind by two weeks, poor kid is going to be so funny looking! :) The tech says he is a fiesty baby, very reactive. The fluid levels look good, she couldn't get a good picture of my cervix because my bladder wasn't full enough, but I felt like I had to pee! I think this little guy just is so low I can't fill it very much anymore. His weight is estimated at 6 lb 14 oz.


----------



## Reno

our scan, not good! head measuring 35w, tummy measuring 31w and low fluid which points to the placenta starting to fail, as if low blood flow meaning his brain is getting priority but rest of him is loosing out! his kidneys aren't up to speed as a result so he's not peeing, hence the low fluid! been admitted straight away and section or induction within the next few days! so unprepared! had two traces and looking normal there, so hoping for induction if they think he is strong enough for it! estimated 4lb 6oz


----------



## azure girl

Reno :hugs: I hope baby is doing well and you have a safe delivery. At least they caught it and you know rather than not knowing and having serious issues.


----------



## sunshine0421

Sending prayers and positive thoughts to you Reno!!!!


----------



## Reno

thanks! just want him out safely now! they'd like to get to 36 weeks! will update when I can!


----------



## kksy9b

:hugs::hugs: I'm glad they were able to catch this now so they can take him when they need to. Praying that things go smoothly for you and that your little guy comes out just perfect!


----------



## bookworm0901

Prayers your way Reno! Hoping and praying for a healthy little man soon!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Reno-Like everyone else is saying at least they caught it right away. My best friend has similar issues and she did deliver her baby naturally and he was barely 5 pounds. He is now 9 months and very happy and healthy! So you will be ok but still sending prayers and hugs your way!

KK-awesome already 2 cm and 50% effaced!! Hopefully it wont be long for you now!!


----------



## momofone08

Reno said:


> our scan, not good! head measuring 35w, tummy measuring 31w and low fluid which points to the placenta starting to fail, as if low blood flow meaning his brain is getting priority but rest of him is loosing out! his kidneys aren't up to speed as a result so he's not peeing, hence the low fluid! been admitted straight away and section or induction within the next few days! so unprepared! had two traces and looking normal there, so hoping for induction if they think he is strong enough for it! estimated 4lb 6oz

I am thinking of you Reno! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wamommy

Good luck, Reno! :hugs: I'm so glad they were able to catch it and can help him come safely into the world! I can't wait to see pics of your gorgeous new little one. :)


----------



## brenn09

That sounds scary, Reno! Seems like you're staying calm and handling it- good luck and I'm thinking of you!!


----------



## caitlenc

Good luck, Reno!!:hugs:


----------



## karry1412

Reno - Thinking of you. You're in the right place anyways. I'm sure all will go well :hugs:

SazzleR - That's amazing news! You must be so thrilled! :happydance:

kksy9b - Sounds like you're making great progress! :thumbup:

AFM - Nothing to report. Lots of pressure in lower bump but don't think that means anything. Only other thing is that I'm exhausted today but again doubt it means anything. Hoping to get a good bit done around the house this weekend (meaning roping DH in to help!) so hopefully that might help bring something on. Otherwise have my next appointment this day next week where we'll be discussing possibly having a C section due to his size. :coffee:


----------



## SazzleR

Oh no :( Huge :hugs: Reno. So glad you had a scan & know what's happening before it got any worse. Wishing you the best of luck for a swift delivery & a healthy little baby. 

Glad your scan was positive, azure :thumbup:



Amcolecchi said:


> Sazzle-How exciting to do a home birth! Have you done it natural before? This is my first and I want to do it naturally and just wondering if you have any advice? We took the childbirth education classes and we actually practice breathing and different positions on the ball and without the ball at home. We also have relaxing music and a hand-held massager. But any advice would be greatly appreciated!!!

I can't say I did it 'natural' strictly speaking last time as I had gas & air (can't believe you US girls don't that stuff cos it's amazing for taking the edge off!) between 8cm & 10cm but did all the rest & stage 2 drug free. I just needed something to help me through that awful transition phase! I agree with wamommy that when you feel like you honestly can't do it you need to focus on being nearly there. Breathing techniques definitely helped & I'd recommend staying on your feet & moving around as much as possible :thumbup: I was on all fours or stood with one knee up on the bed the while time.


----------



## kksy9b

Good luck with your appointment next week karry...I hope the pressure is a good sign for you!


----------



## momofone08

Is anyone else feeling really stressed out? I am beyond stressed! Work, college, two kiddos, a husband, house, and being 37 weeks pregnant is really starting to get to me. I'm exhausted (my 18 month old still gets up at night) and it just hit me that in 18 days, I am having another little one. I am super excited to meet him, but I'm a little overwhelmed with everything right now. I worked up until delivery with both of my daughters, so I don't know what it is that has me so exhausted! Is anyone else feeling run down?


----------



## wamommy

Yes! I'm right there with you, momofone... :hugs: I am completely exhausted. I stay at home with the kids, but it's a ton of work around here too! My 1-year-old wakes 3-4 times a night still, and I never sleep more than 6 broken hours a night. I feel like trying to keep the house somewhat clean and meet the needs of DH and the kids is REALLY starting to get hard! I find myself snapping at them way too often and just needing a break... that doesn't come, lol.


----------



## momofone08

wamommy said:


> Yes! I'm right there with you, momofone... :hugs: I am completely exhausted. I stay at home with the kids, but it's a ton of work around here too! My 1-year-old wakes 3-4 times a night still, and I never sleep more than 6 broken hours a night. I feel like trying to keep the house somewhat clean and meet the needs of DH and the kids is REALLY starting to get hard! I find myself snapping at them way too often and just needing a break... that doesn't come, lol.

Big :hugs: coming your way. I was crying between calls at work today. I had to go take a break!. :blush: I completely understand the snapping, it seems like my fuze is really short, I'm normally a much more laid back person. I guess at some point we all just reach our breaking point. I need a break so bad. I can't wait for maternity leave to start!


----------



## SazzleR

Yep, I'm right there with you too, momof! I'm really finding my weeks tough now :( I've actually taken to going to watch TV & do my marking etc. in bed once DS is settled. I'm way more comfy & then can drift off to sleep when I'm ready to :haha: 
DS has always been a horrendous sleeper. He very rarely STTN. But this past week he's been full of cold so has been up numerous times & has often ended up in bed with us. Even a king size bed is not big enough for DH, me & my huge belly and a toddler who insists on laying horizontally & squirming all night :dohh: If only I had proper coffee in my life right now!


----------



## bookworm0901

I feel right there with you ladies, but after reading about what you all go through I feel like I shouldn't be complaining! :hugs: I only have 1 LO for a couple more weeks ;) and I'm a SAHM. I have even been napping with him every day. And honestly I've been turning on the TV a little too often over the last couple of days for a break :blush: I just feel so tired when I'm on my feet too much, after making dinner and doing dishes after I just crash. We've also been spending tons of time outside at the park because the weather has gotten sooo nice, I'm worried that I won't be able to do that as much when baby#2 is here. 

I talked about freezing meals for my family for after having the baby when I was pregnant with LO but he was my first and it wasn't a big deal, we just had a lot of fast food. But I don't want my 2 year old having fast food when the baby gets here so I'm seriously thinking of doing it this time.


----------



## wamommy

I just came back from a 33 week growth scan and apparently my baby is HUGE. It's estimated at 6lbs1oz and all measurements are 2 weeks ahead. I'm surprised! My other three were between 7lbs3oz and 8lbs4oz. I don't know why this one is so big! I've gained a lot less weight this time, too. So weird. At least I feel justified in all of my complaining about being uncomfortable! :haha:


----------



## bookworm0901

wamommy said:


> I just came back from a 33 week growth scan and apparently my baby is HUGE. It's estimated at 6lbs1oz and all measurements are 2 weeks ahead. I'm surprised! My other three were between 7lbs3oz and 8lbs4oz. I don't know why this one is so big! I've gained a lot less weight this time, too. So weird. At least I feel justified in all of my complaining about being uncomfortable! :haha:

WOW! It will be interesting to see how big he/she is at birth! 

Didn't you also fail part 1 of the diabetes test? I've heard that if you're borderline, you tend to have bigger babies. BUT, I was borderline with my son (failed part 1) and he was only 7 lbs 6 oz. and I was borderline this time (but barely passed).


----------



## wamommy

Yes! I failed the 1 hour, by just enough to fail. :( But then the 3-hour wasn't even CLOSE to failing, so who knows? :shrug: I'm just hoping this baby comes 2 weeks early so I don't have to find out how big it can get! :haha:


----------



## karry1412

wamommy said:


> I just came back from a 33 week growth scan and apparently my baby is HUGE. It's estimated at 6lbs1oz and all measurements are 2 weeks ahead. I'm surprised! My other three were between 7lbs3oz and 8lbs4oz. I don't know why this one is so big! I've gained a lot less weight this time, too. So weird. *At least I feel justified in all of my complaining about being uncomfortable!* :haha:

Same here! I thought I was just feeling sorry for myself! Can't wait for my scan on Friday to find out more but also hoping that I don't make it that far because I seem to be feeling worse by the minute! :nope:


----------



## SazzleR

wamommy said:


> I just came back from a 33 week growth scan and apparently my baby is HUGE. It's estimated at 6lbs1oz and all measurements are 2 weeks ahead. I'm surprised! My other three were between 7lbs3oz and 8lbs4oz. I don't know why this one is so big! I've gained a lot less weight this time, too. So weird. At least I feel justified in all of my complaining about being uncomfortable! :haha:

Don't panic! Remember growth scans can be a quite a bit out on their estimations anyway. I'm sure you get a larger baby out just fine though :)

DS was 9lb 1oz & with measuring 36 weeks already, I'm dreading that this one might be a 10lb-er :wacko:


----------



## GlassPeony

I'm 36 weeks today, the baby dropped some time last week. We've finished buying and setting up stuff, nursery is done, etc etc so now it's just cleaning the house and hanging around waiting. I'm showing some signs of pre-labor but I know with your first it can be kind of crazy and you can show lots of signs but still go late. 

My pelvis is on FIRE, the only way my pubic bone area doesn't ache or hurt is if I sit or stand with my legs wide apart. Not too lady like, haha. I admire all you mamas who are taking care of a little one while going through these last few weeks!


----------



## bookworm0901

I find out tomorrow if I have to have a c-section for a breech baby. If I do, it will be at 39 weeks on April 3. 

So I guess at my appt they will do a quick ultrasound to check her position and an internal check for any dilation/effacement. I've had contractions/BHs for a few weeks now periodically, so hoping there's some progress when they check. I'll be sad to here if I've made no progress.

I guess if they schedule a c-section I'll immediately stop my EPO and RLT.


----------



## ALiKO

bookworm- im hoping you made progress and that baby has flipped head down for you! its so sad that doctors dont even attempt to deliver breech babies as they can be successfully delivered. even frank breech which i think is butt presentation can be delivered. hoping for better medical advances and options in the future where doctors are'nt so quick to do sections.


----------



## kksy9b

Fingers crossed for you bookworm that baby has flipped and you've progressed! 

AFM, have been having good contractions and pressure since last night. Also started losing some of my plug. Not actual labor yet but hopeful it means I'm progressing...will find out at next appointment on Wednesday!


----------



## momofone08

kksyb- it sounds like you are progressing. You just might have a March baby :happydance: 

Reno- I hope you are doing okay. I've been thinking of you and your little one. 

Bookworm- I also had a c-section for a breech baby. I did attempt an ECV with her, but it didn't work so I had a csection at 39+4. It went great and she is perfect. I will keep everything crossed for you that your little one turns head down!! :hugs: 

GlassPeony- I'm sorry you are in pain. I get awful pain when walking or carrying my 18 month old DD. I'm hoping this is a sign for you that you are progressing. 

AFM- I've been having a lot of pain in my right hip. If I move too fast when getting up or if I turn/twist I get an awfully sharp pain in my hip in the back area. It hurts soooo bad! I'm guessing it's because he is head down and has started his decent. As of last week I hadn't progressed, but I have another appointment this week so we shall see if there is any difference.


----------



## SazzleR

:hugs: Peony. Hope you get some respite from the horrible pelvic pain soon. 

Bookworm, hope you get the news you want at your appointment. 

Wow kksy! That sounds very promising & exciting! You'll have to keep us updated :)


----------



## bookworm0901

Thanks everyone! 

So.....update!! 

I'm positive for group b strep again, my doctor said some women just carry it. She's head down and I am already dilated to a 3 and 60% effaced. The doctor is worried that I will have her pretty quickly and not have time to get 4 hours worth of antibiotics in labor, so she wants to schedule induction for on my due date, April 10. I knew I had to be dilated a bit for all the contractions and BHs I've had!! I wonder if I will even go to my due date being already dilated to a 3, I'm not sure if that makes much of a difference. I'm a bit crampy from being checked. I also had bits of plug come out after the check. So things seem to be going well!


----------



## azure girl

Yay bookworm! AFM losing some plug, baby has definitely dropped some more last night, had a few back contractions yesterday. I have also noticed some lower abdomen cramping at certain times, I hope it is my little boy getting ready to come!


----------



## kksy9b

Awesome news bookworm!!!


----------



## SazzleR

There's definitely going to be some March babies in here if you ask me! It really sounds like things are moving for you both, bookworm & azure :happydance:

I'll be having a May baby knowing my luck :dohh:


----------



## wamommy

SazzleR said:


> There's definitely going to be some March babies in here if you ask me! It really sounds like things are moving for you both, bookworm & azure :happydance:
> 
> I'll be having a May baby knowing my luck :dohh:

LOL Me too, SazzleR, don't worry... and it'll be 10 lbs, too! :haha:


----------



## bookworm0901

Honestly, I like the month of April better! I mean, I won't complain if she comes when she's ready ;) But I prefer April!! :haha:


----------



## SazzleR

wamommy said:


> SazzleR said:
> 
> 
> There's definitely going to be some March babies in here if you ask me! It really sounds like things are moving for you both, bookworm & azure :happydance:
> 
> I'll be having a May baby knowing my luck :dohh:
> 
> LOL Me too, SazzleR, don't worry... and it'll be 10 lbs, too! :haha:Click to expand...

I'll be joining you on both counts then :haha: DS was just over 9lb so I'm expecting slightly bigger this time :wacko:


----------



## ALiKO

SazzleR said:


> There's definitely going to be some March babies in here if you ask me! It really sounds like things are moving for you both, bookworm & azure :happydance:
> 
> I'll be having a May baby knowing my luck :dohh:

this is what im afraid of. especially because my due date is only 3 days before May 1st, and im pregnant with my first and they say with your 1st your most likelyto go overdue. if i go overdue i can easily go into the second week of May which im praying does not happen :wacko:



bookworm0901 said:


> Honestly, I like the month of April better! I mean, I won't complain if she comes when she's ready ;) But I prefer April!! :haha:

i agree. i dont have anything against May but i do want an April baby. not only have i gotten used to the idea but here in Japan April is such a beautiful time of year with all the different flowers blooming, cherry blossom festivals, and finally the strawberries in my garden will start to grow! yummy! :happydance:


----------



## Workinonbaby2

Went for my check up yesterday and we are 3-4 cm dilated 70% effaced and she's def head down :) my midwife told me she doesn't expect to see me next week lol we shall see I had DS at 38 weeks and 1 day so they expect her to come a little early also... So exciting reading all the updates good luck everyone here's to our little ones!! Can't wait to see pictures when we start having them <3


----------



## bw9522

Had scan and consultant app today. Baby is measuring 6lb 14oz so is measuring good but because bump itself is small still gotta go for another scan in 2 weeks


----------



## wamommy

It sounds like babies will be here as soon as this week! :happydance: I can't wait!


----------



## momofone08

:happydance: YAY babies are coming! I can't wait to see everyone's updates and of course pictures of those beautiful little munchkins!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kksy9b

Great news workin!! She will be here before you know it!


----------



## caitlenc

Hi Ladies!

I haven't been posting, but I have been checking in regularly to see how you all are doing. Sounds like many of you are progressing nicely, and I definitely think we'll have some March babies joining us very soon!!

As for me, I had an Ultrasound last Thursday, at 33+2. Baby was measuring 4 lb 9 oz, which is normal at 51st percentile, so that was good. Bad news is that my placenta is still right next to the cervix, so as of now I have to have a C-section. I am scheduled for the section at 39 weeks, on April 21st. I am very disappointed, as I had a great vaginal birth with my first, but it is a safety issue for both me and baby.

My first came right at 37 weeks, so I may go into labor before the 21st. I've been told if that happens I need to get to the hospital right away, and they will do the section then and there. They will be doing one more scan at 36 weeks just to confirm that the placenta hasn't moved any further, but it seems very unlikely that it will move enough by then for a vaginal birth.

I also spent Sunday night in the hospital due to unexplained bleeding. They found no cause for the bleeding, bubs is doing fine and cervix is closed, so that's good. I feel like this pregnancy has been a rollercoaster, I am definitely ready for it to be over!!


----------



## SazzleR

Wow, workinon! That's practically established labour! Very exciting :)

Glad your scan brought news on the size of baby, bw :thumbup:

caitlenc - sorry to hear you'll have to have a section, but like you say, safety first :hugs:


----------



## Nats21

Wow girls, most of you seem to be progressing really well, its exciting now!

Sorry to hear that caitlenc, at least they're keeping a close eye on you and LO.

I've been having more aches and pains today but nothing much else to report, little miss is still head down and wriggling lots. Midwife came earlier and did birth plan, hoping to have her at the midwifery led unit and hoping i get my water birth this time round. Can't believe im 37 weeks tomorrow :happydance: xx


----------



## azure girl

Just saw my OB and got a cervical check. I am 1-2 cm and 25% effaced. Now to wait out the cramping and spotting, but I can say I have lost more plug since the check. And I had an easy bm after! :dance:


----------



## bookworm0901

Nice, some progress! What did the doc say about the spotting?
Oh I had an upset stomach today and afterwards lost sooo much plug. 

I haven't been feeling her as much over the past few days. And what I do feel is so subtle. It's really frustrating. :(


----------



## azure girl

bookworm0901 said:


> Nice, some progress! What did the doc say about the spotting?
> Oh I had an upset stomach today and afterwards lost sooo much plug.
> 
> I haven't been feeling her as much over the past few days. And what I do feel is so subtle. It's really frustrating. :(

He pulled his hand out and told me the blood was normal and he caused it. I think so long as bleeding and cramping ends within a few hours that things are fine. I still have some cramps off and on, so maybe they're mild contractions and are moving things along. 
It could be that your girly is just getting ready to meet you! ;)


----------



## ALiKO

wow a lotof you ladies are progressing really nicely. cant wait for that to be me in at least 2 weekswhen i'll be 37 weeks :)

bookworm i agree with azure girl. they say in later pregnancy reduced fetal movement is actually a good thing and can signal that labor is on the horizon! as long as you do feel her at times throughout the day and when sitting still etc. no worries :)


----------



## Reno

Calvin arrived safely on sunday (36+1) after a straight forward induction! Labour was 10 hours from the first contractions two hours after the pessary went in! I thought progress was slow, but went from 6cm to pushing within a few minutes and he was born in 10 pushes or so! he was 4lb 8oz, and so far everything looks perfect! got home yesterday! still in shock! will post pics soon! :)


----------



## Reno

Pics! :)
 



Attached Files:







20140317_173136_zpsb9c656c2.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 11









20140317_181557_zps8919ff27.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 9









20140318_075849_zps9fd7100e.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## caitlenc

Awwww, Congrats Reno!!! He is just gorgeous!! Was he able to come home with you?


----------



## ALiKO

congratulations reno :happydance:
so many babies are coming its super exciting!


----------



## Reno

caitlenc said:


> Awwww, Congrats Reno!!! He is just gorgeous!! Was he able to come home with you?

yes he was! :cloud9: he was great from the start, scored 9 on both his Apgar tests! first night he was in an incubator just to keep warm, but they bought it in to my room so he was there for me to feed throughout the night!

the only slight conern is his lack of urine at the minute, but I'm hoping once my milk comes in hopefully tomorrow we'll see an improvement! could be a little kidney problem, but hoping it fixes itself!


----------



## kksy9b

congratulations reno!! He is precious! What does Benji think of him so far? 

Can't wait to see who has the next one (so many are getting close!)


----------



## momofone08

Reno said:


> Calvin arrived safely on sunday (36+1) after a straight forward induction! Labour was 10 hours from the first contractions two hours after the pessary went in! I thought progress was slow, but went from 6cm to pushing within a few minutes and he was born in 10 pushes or so! he was 4lb 8oz, and so far everything looks perfect! got home yesterday! still in shock! will post pics soon! :)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: 
Welcome to the world baby Calvin! 

He is just absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## momofone08

Now I am getting anxious! I wonder who will be our next lucky mommy


----------



## karry1412

caitlenc - That sucks about the C but safety first is right. Hope you're ok - I'm in a similar boat myself.

Reno - Congratulations! He's gorgeous! :baby:


----------



## bookworm0901

Congrats Reno, he's beautiful!! So small! so glad he's doing so well!


----------



## wamommy

Welcome, baby Calvin!! Reno, he is absolutely beautiful. :) 

Caitlin, big :hugs: and glad they're watching out for you and baby.


----------



## azure girl

Aw...what a cutie Reno! So tiny! :)


----------



## SazzleR

Wow, Reno! Massive congrats :D He is adorable. So good to hear that you're both already & Calvin is doing well. 

I can't believe these April babies are starting to come! It's getting very real that I'll be the mum of 2 soon. Eeeeeek! What was I thinking?!


----------



## KjConard

Congrats Reno! Little Calvin is adorable!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Ohhh what is gas and air?!!? Ya, why don't we have that here?!


----------



## kksy9b

Went to doctor this morning..progressed to 3cm, cervix is now soft and still 50% effaced... happy with the progress! FH was measuring at 33 weeks (was 34 last week so clearly he shifted positions). Doctor sent me for a growth scan and showed that he is 10 days behind right now. I'll find out tomorrow if my doctor is concerned or not, but I suspect that she will be fine with it. Happy to know he is growing just fine in there after measuring behind for the last 10 weeks!


----------



## wouldluvabub

Congratulations Reno! Calvin is gorgeous!!


----------



## bookworm0901

Great progress kksy9b!! And 10 days sounds like nothing to me. Hope your little one is fine!!


----------



## SazzleR

Amcolecchi said:


> Ohhh what is gas and air?!!? Ya, why don't we have that here?!

It's the same stuff as laughing gas! A mix of oxygen & nitrous oxide (I think). All labour wards here have it available & MWs also bring it to home births. It was the only 'pain relief' I had last time. It's weird stuff. It doesn't actually take the pain away but makes you not feel bothered about it somehow. It definitely helped me through the transition phase of labour last time when I started to lose it a bit. It has no lasting effects on you or baby & is out of your system as soon as you stop puffing on it so is a popular pain relief choice here. You US girls should have access to it, definitely. 

Glad the growth scan went well, kksy. I agree with bookworm, 10 days behind is nothing. You've just made a petite baby :)


----------



## caitlenc

Gas and air sounds like something we need here in the US! Glad the baby is growing, kksy. I think 10 days behind is perfectly acceptable. My DD came at 37 weeks and was 6lb 13oz, so a petite one as well, but absolutely perfect in every way!


----------



## Amcolecchi

OMG I want this!!! lol 

Yes, I was only born at 6 pound and so was my brothers and we are all healthy and doing great!! 



SazzleR said:


> Amcolecchi said:
> 
> 
> Ohhh what is gas and air?!!? Ya, why don't we have that here?!
> 
> It's the same stuff as laughing gas! A mix of oxygen & nitrous oxide (I think). All labour wards here have it available & MWs also bring it to home births. It was the only 'pain relief' I had last time. It's weird stuff. It doesn't actually take the pain away but makes you not feel bothered about it somehow. It definitely helped me through the transition phase of labour last time when I started to lose it a bit. It has no lasting effects on you or baby & is out of your system as soon as you stop puffing on it so is a popular pain relief choice here. You US girls should have access to it, definitely.
> 
> Glad the growth scan went well, kksy. I agree with bookworm, 10 days behind is nothing. You've just made a petite baby :)Click to expand...


----------



## MonyMony

Congrats Reno--such lovely news! :happydance: And so happy to see such a healthy looking baby. Can't believe they are so small once upon a time. You look great too!


----------



## Nats21

Congratulations Reno, hes gorgeous! 

Its so exciting now some ladies have given birth! xx


----------



## Amcolecchi

Congrats Reno!!! I am glad everything is going great for you and your little one!! Yes, it is exciting to see ladies having their babies!!!


----------



## LB2B

Good morning ladies! For the last two days I have had some pretty strong bh! Last night especially I had to take a warm bath and lay in bed for the rest of the night. this morning I woke up with this horrible lower back pain and cramps! I have had more bm's in one day (for the last few days) that I was having in a week!! sorry for the tmi! I am debating if I should call my doctor or not. Does anyone have any advice or going through the same thing? I could really use some help :(


----------



## momofone08

LB2B said:


> Good morning ladies! For the last two days I have had some pretty strong bh! Last night especially I had to take a warm bath and lay in bed for the rest of the night. this morning I woke up with this horrible lower back pain and cramps! I have had more bm's in one day (for the last few days) that I was having in a week!! sorry for the tmi! I am debating if I should call my doctor or not. Does anyone have any advice or going through the same thing? I could really use some help :(

Sounds like you are getting close hun. Those bm's are usually the bodies way of clearing itself out for birth. Have you been drinking plenty? I get awful BH when I'm dehydrated. My Dr says that if I get more than 4 painful BH an hour to call in. :hugs:


----------



## bookworm0901

Hi Hun, I would definitely call and leave a message for your doc/nurse to call you back since you're concerned. That's their job!! Especially since you aren't full term yet and if something real is starting they may want to stop it. 

I am in a similar situation, I was definitely in "false labor" last night. I had contractions coming between every 5 and 20 mins of varying intensities from 7 PM to 1 AM. I took a hot bath and they stopped for about an hour and after 20 mins out of he tub, they just started again. The lack of consistency and the fact that they would stop if I changed positions, etc. meant it wasn't "real" but still quite frustrating. :hugs:


----------



## karry1412

So happy/shocked! Still waiting for the call with my blood test results but I'm not worried about them. It's to determine if I need to go on insulin before the baby is born & that's not going to happen so it was a bit of a waste of time. The scan went well! It can be out by a pound either way but they're estimating 8lbs 10oz so now they say I don't need the C section after all! She was going to schedule an exam for Tuesday & DH JOKINGLY said I'd do it now if she was willing & she did! While she was doing the exam she went "Oh my God!" & said she was so glad she did it early because apparently the baby is ready to go! If he's not here by Tuesday I'll be induced. This time next week he'll be here - and in time for my very first Mothers Day! So in shock (which is ridiculous I know - should have figured I'd be having this baby at some point!) :happydance:


----------



## LB2B

momofone08 said:


> LB2B said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies! For the last two days I have had some pretty strong bh! Last night especially I had to take a warm bath and lay in bed for the rest of the night. this morning I woke up with this horrible lower back pain and cramps! I have had more bm's in one day (for the last few days) that I was having in a week!! sorry for the tmi! I am debating if I should call my doctor or not. Does anyone have any advice or going through the same thing? I could really use some help :(
> 
> Sounds like you are getting close hun. Those bm's are usually the bodies way of clearing itself out for birth. Have you been drinking plenty? I get awful BH when I'm dehydrated. My Dr says that if I get more than 4 painful BH an hour to call in. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you so much for responding. I called my doctor and she told me to relax and to lay down. If it gets worse then she will have me come in. so far the pain is now a dull ache and seeing how I go on maternity leave in a few weeks... I am going to just sit at my desk and try to relax.


----------



## LB2B

bookworm0901 said:


> Hi Hun, I would definitely call and leave a message for your doc/nurse to call you back since you're concerned. That's their job!! Especially since you aren't full term yet and if something real is starting they may want to stop it.
> 
> I am in a similar situation, I was definitely in "false labor" last night. I had contractions coming between every 5 and 20 mins of varying intensities from 7 PM to 1 AM. I took a hot bath and they stopped for about an hour and after 20 mins out of he tub, they just started again. The lack of consistency and the fact that they would stop if I changed positions, etc. meant it wasn't "real" but still quite frustrating. :hugs:

it def. is frustrating! But soon my baby girl will be here. I just need to relax and wait till she is ready! (hopefully when she can safely and not too early!)


----------



## bookworm0901

Lovely news!! So glad baby looks well, can't wait for you to meet him! It's so surreal that he will be here in week! Baby sounds like a great size.


----------



## momofone08

My little guy will be here in 11 days, unless he decides to come before the c-section!!! I am so excited!


----------



## GlassPeony

Congrats Reno, your baby boy is gorgeous! 

I started having contractions last night into this morning. I was able to sleep through most of them and then they stopped at about 10 am. Pubic bone pressure has increased and having more weird symptoms. My husband says my attitude and demeanor has changed the last few days.. last night I completed packing my hospital bag and told him he needs to pack his by the end of day today. I have no clue if this is my body playing games but it feels like labor is close. I'm not feeling Paul move as much as well. I called the Dr. about that and they said because I'm measuring a week ahead I may well be preparing to go into labor and to just try and relax. My next appt is on Monday and I'll find out how dilated and effaced I am (if at all?) and the doctor will give me his best prediction. Feeling excited but a little scared!


----------



## bookworm0901

Aw excited to hear if you're progressing!! 

11 days is nothing momofone!!

My DH watched me time contractions all evening and then went off to pack his bag. :haha:


----------



## SazzleR

That's exciting, Karry :) Good luck for when things start up properly. 

Wow, momof, 11 days will fly by!

I still have sooooo long to go :( My mum is convinced I'm going to go early this time but I very much doubt it. I'm fully expecting to see 41 weeks like I did with DH :cry:


----------



## karry1412

SazzleR said:


> That's exciting, Karry :) Good luck for when things start up properly.
> 
> Wow, momof, 11 days will fly by!
> 
> I still have sooooo long to go :( My mum is convinced I'm going to go early this time but I very much doubt it. I'm fully expecting to see 41 weeks like I did with DH :cry:

Thanks! Just read my chart when I got home yesterday & she wrote that I was 2cm dilated! I know that it can still take ages from that point but hopefully I'll progress more on my own before induction (if I don't go into labour altogether!) Started losing my plug too so hopefully he's on his way :happydance:

I hope your LO decides to come early too - either way they'll be with you very soon :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nats21

The dreams have started! Every night for the last few nights I've had a dream I'm in labour, like actually pushing. Then I wake and realise it was just a dream :growlmad: Really hope she makes an appearance soon! xx


----------



## bookworm0901

Hope you're all doing well! I'm still having contractions here and there in the evenings but just trying to ignore and wait for them to pass. I'm really hoping for an April baby (not March) so I hope she holds out a bit longer.


----------



## SazzleR

I've had a very productive weekend :) Finally sorted the nursery & got most of DS's neutral clothes, blankets etc. washed & put away. Just a few jobs left on the list now & I can finally say I'm ready for baby's arrival! I need to get my birth box sorted out but going to wait until my home visit from the MW this week to go through a final list of what I need. I packed soooo much for the hospital last time & hardly used any of it so trying to be a little more economical this time! Especially as the box will have to sit in our bedroom or somewhere until it's needed. I can't have a giant box!


----------



## caitlenc

Hi Girls! Sounds like some of you are getting close!

I am 35 weeks tomorrow. Starting to feel some pressure low down, and Baby's movements are sometimes quite painful now. I assume he's running out of room in there!

I am super excited today, because my sister in-law is having her C-section, so my nephew will be here within the hour! I will swing by the hospital after work today to meet him. It will be very nice to hold a newborn again, and it will help remind me how tiny they are before my own little man arrives!

My section is tentatively scheduled for 4 weeks from today! I can't believe how close it is getting. I am still very nervous about the surgery, and secretly hoping that my scan next Monday shows that my placenta has miraculously moved up several centimeters, although I do know how unlikely that is! Either way, we are all getting close to go time!


----------



## Mummylou23

hi girls well had tummy ache last night had tummy ache ish today but not as much but this morning I had some yellow egg white stretchy snotty looking stuff was this a bit of my plug and ive got low back ache all day ??? is things getting close?


----------



## imaginary8x

My bump has started to drop. :D


----------



## kksy9b

Great news imaginary!

AFM, still hanging in there! Over the last few days have been having a lot of BH, cramping, pressure etc....just waiting for this baby to come! I had two good friends that were both due yesterday with boys...the oldest of us had hers yesterday morning, the middle one had her boy this morning...I'm the youngest and so surely that means my LO will be here tomorrow morning right?! Lol


----------



## azure girl

Well it is DH's spring break, now to get baby out! I had 2 short rounds of false labor yesterday, so here is to hoping that cleaning and shopping today brings on true labor. I am so ready to meet this little guy! And...if not, I have my appointment tomorrow to check progress.


----------



## momofone08

azure girl said:


> Well it is DH's spring break, now to get baby out! I had 2 short rounds of false labor yesterday, so here is to hoping that cleaning and shopping today brings on true labor. I am so ready to meet this little guy! And...if not, I have my appointment tomorrow to check progress.

Crossing my fingers for you that your little guy makes an appearance.


----------



## Kins

azure how long is he on break? that would be perfect timing...you are SOOOOOOOOo closE. so babydancing that may help


----------



## Kins

So we are team green and just this past week I have now had two dream about having a baby girl. crazy huh


----------



## momofone08

I just got back from my ob appointment. I am still 0 dilated and 0 effaced. Baby is measuring ahead when they checked my belly, so I have a growth ultrasound on Thursday. It's looking like I definitely won't be having a vba2c, but that baby will most likely stay in until the c-section on the first.


----------



## wamommy

Yay for everyone getting so close!! I can't wait to see more baby pics!

I gardened for an hour this afternoon. Big mistake! I feel like I'm going to pass out from all of the squatting up and down. :dohh:


----------



## SazzleR

Hope baby cooperates, azure, and appears whilst your DH is off work. Come on baby!

Sorry to hear about your fading VBAC chances, momof :hugs: Get trying all the labour inducement tricks over this next week!

I've had awful heart burn all day today :( I wish baby would move into my pelvis so I can have some stomach & lung space back!!


----------



## bookworm0901

So sorry momofone. :hugs:

I had an OB appt today, everything the same- 3 cm and 60%. Induction scheduled for April 10 but they think she will come before on her own.


----------



## azure girl

Kins said:


> azure how long is he on break? that would be perfect timing...you are SOOOOOOOOo closE. so babydancing that may help

He goes back Monday, so one week. And we DTD last night, but, tmi, DH couldn't leave anything behind, it was almost as if things were too tight for that. I felt around to see what was up, and holy cow his head is low!


----------



## KjConard

Had my week 36 prenatal exam today and the doctor said I'm 2-3 cm dilated already. I had my first at 36+4 so she told me to take it easy as you want boys to cook as long as possible. I'm really hoping to make it to 37 weeks (next Monday). My mom booked a flight into town on Saturday so she can watch our dog and daughter while we're at the hospital. The doctor said she didn't think I would be pregnant more then another week and a half to two weeks. It is now starting to get real!


----------



## GlassPeony

So happy to see people are making progress!!! Keeping my fingers crossed that everyone has a great delivery whether it's vaginal or c-section, induced or not!

I saw my doctor today. Holy crap I was not expecting the internal to hurt as much as it did, I'm normally not squeamish or too sensitive down there during exams at all so it was weird for it to hurt so bad. I had to hold the nurses hand! Definitely making hubs come for the next appointment so I can break his hand instead, ha. They did my strep swab too so we shall see about that. 

I'm not dilated at all but I'm 50% effaced, at -3 station and baby is vertex and engaged. The doctor said he didn't feel comfortable predicting when I'll go into actual labor but that baby is "locked and loaded" and with a first pregnancy and birth it really could happen at any time. I've read the not dilating thing despite my false labor is also super common for FTMs so I'm just trying to relax about it all. 

My doctor also said in one of the rooms they've nearly completed a renovation where it has a laboring tub and should be available some time next week. The prospect of maybe getting a room with a jet tub to labor in is making me think maybe it won't be so bad to wait till I'm 38+ to pop, haha.


----------



## caitlenc

Hi Ladies,

So, I went to my doctor yesterday to follow up on the bleed I had last weekend. He is concerned about me going into labor on my own and having issues with bleeding, so he wants to move up my C-section. They want to schedule it for April 10th, when I will only be 37 + 2! That is only 16 days away, so I am suddenly very nervous, and feeling super rushed. My daughter came naturally when my water broke at 37 weeks exactly, and she was perfect. However, I can't help but be nervous that it's too early for a section. Any thoughts/reassurance?


----------



## momofone08

caitlenc said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> So, I went to my doctor yesterday to follow up on the bleed I had last weekend. He is concerned about me going into labor on my own and having issues with bleeding, so he wants to move up my C-section. They want to schedule it for April 10th, when I will only be 37 + 2! That is only 16 days away, so I am suddenly very nervous, and feeling super rushed. My daughter came naturally when my water broke at 37 weeks exactly, and she was perfect. However, I can't help but be nervous that it's too early for a section. Any thoughts/reassurance?

:hugs::hugs: 
Don't be nervous hun. I know that's easier said than done. A 37 week baby will be perfect. The Dr. is definitely doing what is best for both of you. This will be my third c-section so if you have any questions or anything, I'd be happy to help. 

My best advice is to keep busy these next 2 weeks. It really helps with the nervousness. :hugs:


----------



## wamommy

I'm so sorry you're nervous, Caitlin. :hugs: I know it's hard when plans keep changing and it's out of your hands! I would trust the doctors, though, and I know that they'll do what's ultimately best for your LO. April 10th is an awesome birthday, btw. :) I've been secretly hoping for that date over here!! (It was my favorite grandmother's birthday)

Also, all 3 of my kids were born at 38 weeks and were all big and healthy. I'm sure at 37 weeks yours will be the same! I'm selfishly excited to meet him/her!!


----------



## bookworm0901

wamommy said:


> I'm so sorry you're nervous, Caitlin. :hugs: I know it's hard when plans keep changing and it's out of your hands! I would trust the doctors, though, and I know that they'll do what's ultimately best for your LO. April 10th is an awesome birthday, btw. :) I've been secretly hoping for that date over here!! (It was my favorite grandmother's birthday)
> 
> Also, all 3 of my kids were born at 38 weeks and were all big and healthy. I'm sure at 37 weeks yours will be the same! I'm selfishly excited to meet him/her!!

I want April 10 too! :haha: it's actually my due date and my scheduled induction date but doctor is guessing she will be here sooner. My only reason is because my son was born on 8-4-12- so month and day = year. If my daughter is born on 4-10-14 she will do the same thing- (month (4) + day (10) = year (14)). Kinda silly reason but I thought it was cool!


----------



## ALiKO

bookworm0901 said:


> wamommy said:
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry you're nervous, Caitlin. :hugs: I know it's hard when plans keep changing and it's out of your hands! I would trust the doctors, though, and I know that they'll do what's ultimately best for your LO. April 10th is an awesome birthday, btw. :) I've been secretly hoping for that date over here!! (It was my favorite grandmother's birthday)
> 
> Also, all 3 of my kids were born at 38 weeks and were all big and healthy. I'm sure at 37 weeks yours will be the same! I'm selfishly excited to meet him/her!!
> 
> I want April 10 too! :haha: it's actually my due date and my scheduled induction date but doctor is guessing she will be here sooner. My only reason is because my son was born on 8-4-12- so month and day = year. If my daughter is born on 4-10-14 she will do the same thing- (month (4) + day (10) = year (14)). Kinda silly reason but I thought it was cool!Click to expand...

i secretly want April 20th even though there is no way i can patiently wait that long! my due date is April 27th but i was born 10/20 and DH was born 11/20 so it would be cool to have her come 4/20 :). but again im so impatient :dohh:


----------



## SazzleR

:hugs: caitlenc. Don't be nervous. 16 days is plenty of time to do all the last minute sorting you need to do. Plus you get to meet baby waaaay earlier than executed which is just exciting! :)

I don't have a specific birthday in mind. It just can't be 20th April or 1st May (DS & my bdays). Any other day is fine. Due date or before would be even better! I don't want to go more than a week over again. That was torture!


----------



## wamommy

I've been told by my Mom that I can't have the baby the week before Easter (April 14th-20th) because it's Holy Week and she can't leave work to come to the birth or to help out after. She's a pastor, so I get it... but that would stink! My OB also informed me that SHE'LL be gone the week _after_ Easter... :dohh: She's been my OB for all of my babies and has yet to deliver one! So all things considered I'm hoping for the baby to come anytime before April 14th. The 10th would be amazing, though! Especially considering it's measuring 2 weeks ahead.


----------



## azure girl

Well 2 cm with a bulging sac, so time for some more activity! I feel you ladies on when the baby should come, my DH is off until Monday, but my mom has all of next week off and wants next week to be the lucky one...ugh...baby chooses, I wish I could choose, but it doesn't work that way. I am so ready for this baby!


----------



## bookworm0901

I keep hearing stories of family members demanding we keep our babies in/spit them out on specific dates. :haha: TOO BAD! ;) 

I even heard one story where a girl's FIL was actually really serious and told her he would be very disappointed with her if she had the baby during his vacation...:shock:.


----------



## azure girl

So, after my exam today I had some spotting, but just had a huge stretchy mucusy blood clot thing come out. It surprised me, so my question is that normal due to irritation after being checked or is it possibly something more? I am so confused!


----------



## bookworm0901

That sounds like your bloody show! Labor may start in the next 24 (maybe it was 48?) hours. I actually was looking through past posts of mine about labor with my son, and after being checked internally, I had brown spotting and a tiny clot and was trying to figure out if it was my bloody show. The very next day I had bright bleeding and my real show.


----------



## azure girl

bookworm0901 said:


> That sounds like your bloody show! Labor may start in the next 24 (maybe it was 48?) hours. I actually was looking through past posts of mine about labor with my son, and after being checked internally, I had brown spotting and a tiny clot and was trying to figure out if it was my bloody show. The very next day I had bright bleeding and my real show.

I sure hope so! We will see what happens. :)


----------



## SazzleR

Had my home assessment for my home birth today & all go on that front :happydance: Baby just needs to turn up before I go too far over & need inducing now. 

Pesky baby is laid on its side at the minute. It had best roll over soon and onto to it's tummy, not it's back to make things easier for mummy! The head is teetering around my pelvis too which I'm happy with considering most second babies don't engage until labour starts. Daren't hope I'll be early but hoping it's a good sign for not being too overdue!


----------



## wamommy

Ooh, Azure keep us posted!! Good luck. :)

SazzleR, it sounds like we're in the same boat! I had an OB appointment yesterday who said I'm 1 cm dilated, which means nothing because apparently if you've had babies vaginally before you're always 1cm dilated. :dohh: She also said the baby is head down but "floating," so not engaged at all. They usually don't even do cervical checks until 37 weeks at my OB, but I've been having SUCH intense BH that she wanted to make sure nothing was going on. It's not... lol. It turns out they're just painful and accomplishing nothing! :haha:


----------



## sunshine0421

So.. had my baby shower on Saturday and feel so blessed. We got so much stuff (over 1500 diapers of all sizes). Sunday and Monday I had my mom over and we got my son's room completely set up and decorated. All of his clothes are washed and put away.... only thing left is to install car seat and pack hospital bag. Have my 36 week appt tomorrow and hoping there is some progress. My last appt my cervix was closed. I have been having BH and had (what I think) was an actual contraction last night... nothing too regular though....I can't believe how quick time is flying and that I only have 13 days of work left....so ready to meet my son!!!!


----------



## azure girl

Looks like it was, two more stretchy globs of very pink mucus this morning and his head is so low I could barely get my finger in my vagina...


----------



## kksy9b

Azure- yay!! Thinking of you and hoping you are getting ready to hit active labor!

AFM, I have an appointment in about an hour so really hoping for more progress! This baby is just hanging in there but I'm ready to meet him!


----------



## SazzleR

wa, I've heard the same on the 1cm dilation. Won't be pleased if they tell me at my 40 week appointment that I'm only 1 or 2cm :nope:

Sounds promising, azure. Keep us posted!

Hope you get good news tomorrow, kksy :)


----------



## bookworm0901

Ah darn, the 1 cm thing makes my 3 cms seem less special! :haha: sounds like things are starting for some of you! :happydance: I desperately want my little girl to wait til April but I'm also so excited to meet her! I've had nonstop BMs all day. It's weird too because they start to feel like an "emergency" out of nowhere. Hope it's a clear out so I don't poop during labor. :haha:


----------



## kksy9b

Sigh...no progression...still 3cm dilated, 50% effaced. But it seems like everything is in place, just need it to get going! Weight estimate from ultrasound last week came back at 6 lbs 6 oz...i know that they aren't completely accurate but it seems like this one is going to be a little guy!(who won't fit into his cloth diapers :dohh:)


----------



## ALiKO

kksy- aww im sorry. at least everythings in position for launch! do u have an exercise ball to bounce on or perhaps u can do a couple sets of squats a day? i heard those can be a big help :flower:. and will your doc strip you membranes?


----------



## Amcolecchi

Aww don't worry! My friend was literally like 1 cm and maybe 25% effaced when she went to her docs, and then 4 days later she had her baby!!! Her body just jumped!! So that could be you too! But like the other ladies said, walking or the exercise ball helps!!!

I just went in yesterday and I am 1 cm dilated and 70% effaced! I am guessing I am not making it to the 14th and that is ok with me lol! My baby will be a little small too! He might make 7 pounds, he was measuring like 5.25 at 35 weeks! 



kksy9b said:


> Sigh...no progression...still 3cm dilated, 50% effaced. But it seems like everything is in place, just need it to get going! Weight estimate from ultrasound last week came back at 6 lbs 6 oz...i know that they aren't completely accurate but it seems like this one is going to be a little guy!(who won't fit into his cloth diapers :dohh:)


----------



## momofone08

Sitting at the OB waiting for my growth scan.


----------



## kksy9b

Thanks ladies! Feeling a lot better about it today. My DH was very reassuring last night and pointed out that I'm not even to my due date yet. So I'm just going to enjoy these last few days at home without baby and be patient for him to come when he's ready! 

I do have an exercise ball to bounce on but I'm tall and its kind of short so it doesn't work to well... last time turned into a "help! i can't get up" situation lol. Have been taking walks every day though, which has been nice. I might have to try the squats! And my GBS came back positive so no sweep for me, but like I said, I'm going to *try* and be more patient and just let him come in his own time!


----------



## wamommy

Good luck, momofone! :)

kksy9b, don't worry about no progression! A lot of people don't progress until labor. I'd try walking and walking, OR do what my Mom always suggests... rest! I wish I'd listened with the other babies. Labor and birth (and after!) are exhausting, so giving your body a few extra days of pampering and rest may be better in the long run. :) This is, of course, very easy for me to say at 35 weeks. When I'm 39 it will be a different story, I'm sure!


----------



## kksy9b

Thanks wamommy! I'm taking advantage of that advice today.... its cold and rainy out and I have no where to be and nothing to do... so just laying around the house for a bit :)


----------



## bookworm0901

I went into labor with my first after waking from a long luxurious nap. :haha: Actually contractions woke me up out of sleep. And I'm so glad I took a nap because I didn't sleep until over 24 hours later. I was running on adrenaline after his birth anyway, though. :)


----------



## Kins

KK...how come they dont do the sweep with a + strep B?


As for me had my 37 week appt yesterday. Dr was concernced about my bl pressure again. It wasnt even that high, it was like 144ish over 80ish BUT I am normally like 110/60-120/70 so yes it is elevated but not crazy and I had literally just walked 7 blocks in the wind uphill to the appt. My BlPress was elevated at 34weeks as well so maybe that was why she was more concerned. 

Anyway she said she wouldnt send me to the hospital to be checked as long as I check it daily at home and call it its high(im a nurse) I told her I would but also said I think my bl pressure was artificially elevated b/c of the walk uphill and then shes like okay well just continue to check your blood pressure at home and let us know but also "start preparing yourself as though you will be induced 1-2weeks early"

So ya first thing this morning I checked it literally did nothing else except get out of bet to get the cuff and got back in bed to check it.

Ya it was high 144/102 WOW! that is high, but I didnt call the doctor. I am at work now on lunch and gonna relax for a bit and then recheck my BP and see what it is. I feel like I am getting myself more worked up and that it would have been fine if she didnt say anything.


----------



## bookworm0901

I didn't know they won't sweep for + strep b and I'm positive. Interesting. 

So sorry about your BP and hoping you relax enough to bring it down! Your story actually freaks me out a tiny bit because my BP was the same as yours at my last appt and same situation- it's normally quite low for me. But my doctor didn't even care. :shrug: it's like she didn't even notice that even though it wasn't incredibly high, that's considered high for me. 

Hoping all is well. :hugs:


----------



## kksy9b

It varies by doctor whether they would do it or not with GBS positive. Theoretically, there is an increased risk of infection after the sweep and the potential for labor to come on too quickly and not be able to get the antibiotics in time before delivery. My doctor prefers not to do it in GBS positive patients but yours might not have an issue with it :)


----------



## wamommy

I am still waiting for my GBS results, but my OB said that since there probably won't be 4 hours before delivery (I never make it with more than 2 hours in the hospital) that they would just keep me an extra day in the hospital to monitor the baby and make sure it's fine. I'm still hoping it's negative, because the IV drip 4 hours prior is certainly the best and most consistent way to prevent the baby from getting sick! How long did it take to get your results back?


----------



## kksy9b

Just a few days I think..the office called back. Hopefully if you haven't heard anything back it's a good sign :flower:


----------



## bookworm0901

I got a phone call with my son 1 week after the test to tell me it was positive, but this time I didn't find out until my appointment a week later that it was positive. The doctor's office I use had a ton of staff changes and they are little more unorganized this time around with things like test results though. 

I definitely hope no news is good news for you though, I was so disappointed that I was positive AGAIN because my doctor said there is only a 30% chance per pregnancy. Then, when I was positive for the 2nd time she said "well, some women just carry it always". :growlmad:

I will be interested to see what happens in a 3rd pregnancy one day. Lemme finish #2 first ;)


----------



## SazzleR

Happy Mother's Day to all the UK ladies :) Hope you're all getting spoilt!


----------



## bw9522

Happy Mother's Day it would be great if we see some arrivals today. Unfortunately I don't think my LO would be one of them.


----------



## momofone08

How are all the moms today? Any new signs/symptoms? 

My c-section is in 2 days! We pulled out the swing today and I am missing the cover so unless I find it, I need to buy a new swing. :growlmad: We put the car seat in today and I got all of my school work done for the week. Tomorrow I am just going to have a great time with my two girls and just spend some time together. Then Tuesday at 430 am I am heading to the hospital. 

Happy Mother's Day to all the UK mommies!


----------



## wamommy

Happy Mother's Day, ladies! 

momofone, I can't believe you'll meet your little one so soon! Are you getting excited? I wish I knew the date this one would arrive...lol. It's partly the not knowing that's killing me! I'm also getting really nervous about labor. I know I can do it, and I'll be in an AWESOME hospital, but I'm just scared of the pain. Sigh...


----------



## azure girl

Still here...baby is being late like daddy always is, and stubborn like mommy...I am gonna be pregnant forever!!! :(


----------



## MonyMony

Good luck, momo! 

And hope you go soon azure girl...I still have so long to wait!


----------



## bookworm0901

If I can get through one more day, I'll get my April baby! :haha: Then I'M READY! ;) Even if she doesn't come naturally, she will be here in 11 days or less!

Good luck Momofone! :hugs: Glad you're spending the day with your girls!!


----------



## kksy9b

Just make sure you cross your legs all day tomorrow bookworm and keep her in! lol

We are down to 12 days or less...hoping he comes on his own though!


----------



## SazzleR

Wow, momof! Can't believe you'll have your LO in your arms tomorrow :cloud9: Good luck for the section. 

:hugs: azure. Going overdue sucks :(

kksy, hope you don't make it to induction & baby comes of his own accord. Get trying all the usual labour induction techniques!

Still 3 weeks til EDD for me :( Getting really fed up already. Mainly cos I'm seriously struggling to sleep & keep up with DS so feel guilty for him. I'd like to be making the most of the last few weeks with him alone but I just don't have the energy :(


----------



## karry1412

Hi ladies! Hope you're all well & enjoyed your Mother's Day yesterday!

Well my update is that Scott James has arrived! He was born on 24/03/14 weighing 10lbs 10oz. I got an infection during labour so it was a bit dramatic & he was going into distress so had a very small window of opportunity to push him out or it was going to be an emcs but he popped out in only six pushes! Totally in love with the new man in my life!


----------



## SazzleR

Oh wow! Congratulations, karry :D Hope you've recovered from your infection ok & Scott is doing well :)


----------



## Workinonbaby2

Congrats on the new baby boy!! :) <3 It's such an exciting time!! They've decided to induce me tomorrow at 39 weeks!! Kynsley Grace Revell will be here sometime tomorrow. Their suppose to call me betwee 4am-7am to tell me when to head over to the hospital. My mom picked up my DS last night at least until we get to go home from the hospital. Theyll be there tomorrow though. We're super excited!! Hope everyone of you ladies is hangin' in there all of the babies we'll be here before we know it


----------



## Amcolecchi

Karry-Congrats!!!! He is a cutie!!! Happy Mother's Day to you!! In the US, it isn't till May, so it's so nice you got to celebrate yours now! :)

AFM-does anyone see a midwife who wont induce labor or do any stripping of membranes till 2 weeks after your due date?! I am 38 weeks and she said something t o me about it last week, I am going to ask her to clarify again but I am ready for this baby to come out now lol I can't imagine another 4 weeks lol!


----------



## momofone08

Congratulations Karry!

Workingonbaby2. Our LO's will have the same birthday! So exciting!!! Good luck at your induction.


----------



## SazzleR

Good luck tomorrow, workinon :) Exciting!

So jealous of all you ladies who get to meet your babies soon! Being a late April due date sucks at this point in time! :( I'm really hoping I don't see my due date still pregnant. Even a couple of days early would suit me!

Amco, MWs here won't do an internal or a membrane sweep until you're post-40 weeks. Not quite as bad as 42 weeks though. That seems really late.


----------



## Workinonbaby2

momofone08 said:


> Congratulations Karry!
> 
> Workingonbaby2. Our LO's will have the same birthday! So exciting!!! Good luck at your induction.

YAY!! Thank you :) Very exciting!! I can't wait I'm sure you can't either!! :) We're bringin' in April!!


----------



## kksy9b

Congratulations karry!!! And good luck to momo and work in tomorrow! I can't wait to hear that your LOs are here!!

Amcole- my doctor told me that because my cervix is favorable we could schedule an induction anytime past my due date. Anything past a week over and they would do the stress testing to make sure he was okay in there first.My DH and I want to give him as much time as we can to come on his own so will induce about a week and a half after. Seems like its completely up to us on timing (as long as baby is okay). Definitely ask her again to clarify...if you Dont want to wait the two weeks it doesn't seem like you should have to!


----------



## wamommy

Congrats, Karry! What a gorgeous, big boy! 10lbs10oz?? You're a super star! :D

Good luck momofone and workin. I can't wait to see pics!! :happydance:

SazzleR, I'm due April 30th, so I totally get it! We'll probably be the last 2, lol.. but ah well. This month will fly by. I delivered all 3 of mine at 38 weeks, so I keep telling myself it's realistically probably only 2 more weeks, and then I start to panic about it being so soon! :haha:


----------



## MonyMony

What a nice healthy boy--congrats Karry!:happydance:

Wamommy, I'm also April 30th, but also went at 38 weeks last time. So hoping it won't be April 15th because my daughter is desperate to maintain her birthday all to herself. But bring on April 16th as far as I'm concerned!!

Good luck to the ladies who get to meet their little ones tomorrow. Can't wait to see pictures either!


----------



## SazzleR

wa & Mony - good to know I have some end of April support :D :thumbup: However, I was over a week late with DS & due the 22nd this time so you could both still go before me :dohh: 

Mony, I'm also trying to preserve a bday! It's DS's on the 20th do I really hope that baby isn't 2 days early! We have his party on the 19th too so that wouldn't really be ideal :haha:


----------



## pinklizzy

Congratulations Karry and can't wait to see your babies momo and workin :D
I missed an April baby by a day, my yellow bump turned :blue: just after midnight :cloud9: weighing 8lb 9oz and looks just like his big sister did!


----------



## kksy9b

Congratulations pinklizzy!!


----------



## SazzleR

Congratulations, pink :D Hope you're both doing well.


----------



## MonyMony

Sazzle--that's why we planned daughter's bday party ten days early. I was afraid to miss entirely! 

Congrats pinklizzy!! :happydance: What's the little one's name? Hope you're taking care.


----------



## bookworm0901

Congrats pinklizzy!!!


----------



## wamommy

Congrats, Pinklizzy!! How was the birth? HOw is little one doing? So exciting! :D


----------



## sunshine0421

Congrats pinklizzy!!!! It's so exciting seeing that some of us are having babies already...only 3 weeks until my due date and it feels like forever. I'm so anxious and excited to meet my son!!!!


----------



## momofone08

Congratulations Pink lizzy and Karry! I updated the front page


----------



## kksy9b

Haven't posted a bump picture in a long time... here is my due date bump! Hopefully he decides to drop a bit and come on his own ;)
 



Attached Files:







40 WEEKS.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Nats21

Congratulations Pink and Karry on the birth of your LOs :)

Can't wait to meet my little lady now, so fed up of being pregnant (thing is I know i'll miss it later on but right now I'm to uncomfy to care!). Shes lasted her brother out as Callum was born by this time my first pregnancy. I've been having bad cramps and pains in the night for the last few nights but nothing regular unfortunately, I've got the midwife tomorrow so we'll see what happens there, fingers crossed she arrives soon! :) xx


----------



## azure girl

Baby time! My water broke at 1 and by 2 L&D confirmed it, and we are 4 cm and 60% effaced! Contractions aren't hurting yet, but I imagine they will soon enough.


----------



## bw9522

Had final growth scan today and as the baby had dropped off the scale had a visit to consultant. She was gonna book me in for induction for Friday but when she examined me I was 3cm dialated so she done a stretch and sweep and gotta go back tomorrow morning at 8.30 to have waters broke if they don't go naturally tonight.


----------



## kksy9b

Good luck azure girl and bw! Can't wait to see pictures of your LO's!

Nats- hope she comes soon for you!


----------



## bookworm0901

Good luck azure girl and bw!

Super cute bump kksy9b!


----------



## momofone08

Odin Alexander. 8lbs 5oz 19 inches born April 1st at 7:51 am.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140401_082405_570.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## bookworm0901

Congrats momofone!!! He looks perfect!


----------



## SazzleR

Gorgeous bump, kksy :)

Exciting, azure! Good luck!

Hope you went naturally in the night, bw. Good luck!

Aaawww, momof, he is adorable. Hope you're recovering well.


----------



## Workinonbaby2

Kynsley Grace Revell made her appearance yesterday April 1, 2014 at 3:38pm!!! 7lbs 10oz 20in long and mommy daddy and big brother couldn't be happier she's perfect!!! So completely in love!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Workinonbaby2

Here's another!! ;) they started pitocin at 6:30am at 3pm I was 6cm they flipped me to my right side and I dilated from 6-10 within 25minutes pushed for 13minutes and she was here!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## staceyg

Congrats on all the cute little baby's :) 
I'm getting really impatient now come on baby! Lol


----------



## azure girl

Colton David was born at 12:14 am April 2nd, 7 lb 11 oz and 21 3/4 inches long! 11 hour labor and a small amount of pitocin along the way!


----------



## karry1412

WOW! So many new little babies! Congratulations azure girl, momofone08 & Workinonbaby2! :baby::baby::baby:

Good luck bw9522! :hugs:


----------



## bw9522

Congratulations on new arrivals ladies. I'm up on anti-natel ward waiting for bed to become free in labour. I know u have emergencies but I do wonder y they tell u to come in a be induced if they haven't got the bed for u. I could be at home with little man instead of just waiting in hospital grrr


----------



## momofone08

Congratulations to all the other mommies who also had a little one today. I am in recovery still from the c-section, but I promise I will update the page when I can get to my computer rather than cell phone.


----------



## kksy9b

congratulations on all the new babies! They are so adorable!!


----------



## Mom 2B

Hi ladies. its been a long time since I have posted. I joined the april groupknowing I would have a C-section at 39 weeks but my due date is May 1st.
I got an email today saying therewas a new post on here and wow I missed a lot!!!!! Wonder why I was not getting notifications of all the posts until now?

Anyways here is my update....

I will be 36 weeks on Thursday. And I am hving a girl. We originally were not going to find out the gender because we have a boy and a girl already but my daughter said she would hate the baby if it were a boy and we decided to find out to make life easier by preparing our daughter.

I had growth ultrasound at 33 weeks and it did not go well. Baby was estimated to weigh 3 lbs 9oz and was in the 3%. I am now going to deliver at 37 weeks or sooner depending on how my ultrasound goes on Friday. if she is still in the 3% they will wait until 37 weeks but if she is any farther behind then they will be taking her out right away.

This is my 3rd baby and I HAVE had IUGR (intra uterine growth restriction)with all 3. My daughter was born at 38w5d and weighed 4 lbs 13 oz but was totally healthy. My son was born at 37w1d (came on his own) and weighed 5 lbs 3 oz and was totally healthy.
This baby however at the last ultrasound weighed LESS than my older daughter did at that point so im scared as tohow much she wil weigh and if she will need to go to NICU. I have been eating asmuch as I can all day for the last 2 weeks to try to help fatten her up but I wont know if its helping until Friday.

Please keep us in your thoughts
And congrats to all who have had their babies already!!!!!! And best of luck with labor to the mommas who have not had their babies yet!!!!


----------



## wamommy

Congrats, Momofone, Workin and Azure!! Welcome to the world, little April babies. :)

bw, I hope they have a bed for you soon! That's ridiculous!

Mom2b, I hope your scan finds a nice, fat baby in there. :D If not, at least you get to meet her sooner. :thumbup:


----------



## bookworm0901

Congrats ladies! The babies are so sweet!! :hugs: 

Good luck mom2b, I hope your little one is nice and fat. :)


----------



## Amcolecchi

Congratulations azure girl, momofone08 & Workinonbaby2!!!! I love seeing pics, everyone's babies are so cute!!!!


----------



## SazzleR

Yay! Congrats workin :)

Congrats, azure! Gorgeous pics :)

Hope they don't keep you waiting much longer bw :hugs:

Hope you get news at your next scan, mom2b.


----------



## kksy9b

Had a biophysical done this morning- still had a big pocket of fluid and heart monitor went great so he is good to stay in a bit longer. Have been cramping this afternoon but that could be from internal earlier...did have my bloody show today so fingers crossed this baby is coming soon! No progression from last week- still at 3cm 50% effaced


----------



## staceyg

Hey everyone just a quick update baby boy born this morning at 4:30 after 3 hours of labour. I'm so in love already :D


----------



## SazzleR

kksy, don't worry about the lack of progress. I'm sure baby will arrive of its own accord :hugs:

Congrats, Stacey.


----------



## kksy9b

congratulations stacey!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Congrats Stacey!!! 

KKY-ya try not to worry, my midwives make me wait 2 weeks late until inducing, will they do the same for you?


----------



## kksy9b

I'm not worried- just a bit bored :) Have been off work for the last 2 weeks with nothing to do! My doctor said that I could schedule an induction at any point since i'm past due and have a favorable cervix. We want to give him as much time as possible though to come on his own (especially since he has measured small the whole pregnancy). My doctor is on call next weekend so if he isn't here by then we will induce (a little shy of 2 weeks overdue). I go back Monday for another appointment and BPP to make sure he is still doing well.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Ya it's better to wait as long as possible as long as he is okay and for you it will be nice because he will be gaining weight and wont be so small when he is born! Also, walking and sex can help induce labor :)


----------



## kksy9b

my hubby has been having no complaints on my sudden desire to DTD more LOL


----------



## Nats21

Wow so many babies seem to have come over the last few days! Congrats everyone! :)

Still waiting here, I was having contractions after the midwife yesterday every 20 minutes but they stopped after a few hours, she was teasing me I'm sure! I've got a sweep booked in for the following Friday so two days after my due date and then an appointment for the 16th where they'll book my induction, fingers crossed i'll have had her by then though xx


----------



## tropicalbaby4

im apr 17 lots of cramping today


----------



## MonyMony

Congrats azure girl, momofone08, Workinonbaby2 and StacyB!! Thanks for all the details and pics!:happydance:

Good luck Mom2B.


----------



## karry1412

Congratulations staceyg! :baby:


----------



## momofone08

Congrats staceyg! 

Mommies, I updated the front page. I'm on a bit of pain medication due to the csection so if I got names or dates wrong please let me know. 

Good luck to everyone getting close! I can't wait to see more baby pictures. 

AFM- Breastfeeding is going remarkably well. Odin has lost a little bit of weight while my milk was coming in, but the Dr's aren't concerned. They said it's normal. I'm being released today. :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







10007065_848113115214301_552825399_n.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 7









10156115_848112948547651_1380226231_n.jpg
File size: 48.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## wamommy

Oh my goodness, momofone... too cute!! What a beautiful family. :D


----------



## kksy9b

beautiful babies momo! I bet your girls are so excited to have a little brother to look after now!


----------



## SazzleR

Great news that you're going home, momof :thumbup: Hope the painkillers can be reduced soon & you're recovering well. Don't worry about the front page til you're feeling better :hugs:


----------



## pinklizzy

Link to birth story:https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/birth-stories-announcements/2152353-tristan-our-beautiful-boy.html

Not sure if this will work! We have finally, after 3 days, decided on a name for a little man! We were so sure my bump was a pink one that we hadn't really discussed boys names :haha: He will be Tristan Gershon Joseph.
We are having some issues with breast feeding but taking it a day at a time and he is just a bundle of pure gorgeousness!! :cloud9:


----------



## bookworm0901

Lovely story, Pinklizzy! Congrats on your BOY!


----------



## SazzleR

Thanks for sharing your birth story, pink :) Love reading a good birth story! Sounds like you had a great experience. 

I've packed my birth box this morning so I feel ready for baby to come now. Come on baby! Going to sort through the baby toys & get them all cleaned up this afternoon. Not much left to do after that really :) Can't wait to finish work on Friday though!


----------



## bw9522

Well my yellow bump turn out to be pink. Lexie Rosie was born 4/4/14 @ 5.21pm weighing 6lb 13oz.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## kksy9b

congratulations bw!! She is beautiful!


----------



## wamommy

Congrats, BW!! She's beautiful. :D


----------



## bookworm0901

Congrats bw! So awesome!


----------



## SazzleR

Aawww, bw, congrats :) Gorgeous piccy. Hope everything went well. 

Hope my yellow bump turns pink too! :haha:


----------



## momofone08

bw9522 said:


> Well my yellow bump turn out to be pink. Lexie Rosie was born 4/4/14 @ 5.21pm weighing 6lb 13oz.

She's beautiful! Congratulations.


----------



## pinklizzy

Congratulations bw! Just beautiful xx


----------



## Nats21

Congrats bw, shes a cutie xx


----------



## momofone08

How is everyone? I hope you are alright. 
anyone getting close? 


Odin is 6 days old today and doing great! How are all the other already born babies doing?
 



Attached Files:







20140406_170436.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 8


----------



## SazzleR

Bless, Odin, sucking his finger :D So cute!

I suddenly feel like my bump has shrunk today :shrug: Haven't had any fluid leaking so it must be because baby has fully engaged. I did have quite a lot of pain/pressure low down yesterday so it's possible. I hope I go early this time!

DS was throwing up last night :wacko: Not what I needed at 8.5 months pregnant :( I was showering him down, washing sheets & duvets and scrubbing his mattress at 1am :cry: Bless him, he was so upset :( I had to put him in with us which resulted in zero sleep for me :( I'm dead on my feet today & he's back to normal. Typical!


----------



## bookworm0901

momofone08 said:


> How is everyone? I hope you are alright.
> anyone getting close?
> 
> 
> Odin is 6 days old today and doing great! How are all the other already born babies doing?

He's a cutie pie! How are big sisters adjusting?


----------



## kksy9b

So adorable momo!


----------



## wamommy

Momo, Odin is adorable! What a sweet face. :)

SaazzleR, my DD has this too! She is on day 3 of a terrible cough, and when she coughs too much she throws up. :( I've been washing couch cushions, blankets, clothes and a very apologetic and sweet little girl. Needless to say, smelling throw up in pregnancy is NOT fun! I hope your LO feels better and that you get some rest.

AFM, I think baby may have engaged finally. I've been alright pain-wise this pregnancy, and still exercise every day. Suddenly the night before last I had a whole night of terrible cramping that kept me awake and now I can barely walk the mall without terrible hip and back pain! I feel like an old lady! Hopefully this means the end is near. I have an OB appointment tomorrow, so I'll be sure to ask. :)


----------



## SazzleR

Oh no, wa, sorry to hear you're dealing with throwing up too :( Hope your LG gets better soon. The smell is awful isn't it :sick: That definitely sounds promising that baby has engaged. Hope it's good news tomorrow.


----------



## azure girl

Sorry about the sick kiddos! Baby Colton had a roughish night, unsettled and not sleepy at all...but we made it through! Can't wait to see more babies born! :)


----------



## kksy9b

Went to the doctor... i'm now 4cm, still 50% effaced and baby looks good! Induction scheduled for this Saturday if he doesn't come on his own this week... so excited!


----------



## SazzleR

4cm, kksy! That's classed as established labour over here! I really doubt you'll make it to Saturday. Come on, baby!


----------



## kksy9b

Thanks Sazzle! We are hoping he comes earlier! Trying to walk a lot and encourage this kid to come on out :)


----------



## bookworm0901

Counting down to my induction on Thursday. I've been 3 cm dilated since 36 weeks and now I'm "3 plus cm dilated". I just want her to come by herself, none of this inducing crap!


----------



## Nats21

kksy9b said:


> Went to the doctor... i'm now 4cm, still 50% effaced and baby looks good! Induction scheduled for this Saturday if he doesn't come on his own this week... so excited!

Thats great news hun! 

Aw Odins a cutie momo :) 

Had loads of cramps and tightenings last night and all of today, all irregular though, this LO is definitely a tease! Xx


----------



## momofone08

kksy- I doubt little one will wait until Saturday. 4cm is really advanced. I bet he will make his appearance in the next couple days. 

SazzleR- I'm so sorry your little one is sick. That is just awful and so sad to see them hurting. Have you dropped? Dropping can make your tummy look smaller. Crossing my fingers that your little baby makes their appearance soon. 

Bookworm- My daughters are adjusting wonderfully! They absolutely love their baby brother. My oldest asks to hold him all the time and even my 20 month old asks to hold him. She calls him Odi and is constantly trying to give him kisses. 

Wamommy- that sounds promising! Good luck to you! 

I can't wait to see everyone's little ones make their appearance!


----------



## azure girl

Finally a picture of my little boy!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_164505915175876.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## kksy9b

too adorable azure!!


----------



## bookworm0901

Beautiful, azure!!

Momofone- Love hearing about your girls and their sweet brother! Makes me excited for my 20 month old to meet his sister! 3 days OR LESS. (PLEASE LESS!!) :haha:


----------



## momofone08

Bookworm- crossing everything that baby comes before Thursday


----------



## SazzleR

momofone08 said:


> SazzleR- I'm so sorry your little one is sick. That is just awful and so sad to see them hurting. Have you dropped? Dropping can make your tummy look smaller. Crossing my fingers that your little baby makes their appearance soon.

I think baby might have dropped down, yep. I hope it does decide to put in an appearance before my due date. Can't face going overdue again :wacko:

Gorgeous piccy, azure :)

Hope baby comes before Thursday for you, bookworm.


----------



## Kins

I'm quite late with announcing but I had to be induced on the 31st because if high blood pressure. They diagnosed me with gestational hypertension. And I ended up having an April fools baby girl. Caitlin Rose was born 4-1-14 at 8:20pm she was 6lb 6oz 19 3/4".
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## SazzleR

Congrats, kins :) Adorable! She was a good weight for your gestation too :thumbup:


----------



## kksy9b

congratulations kins! she is adorable!


----------



## momofone08

Kins- Congratulations! Our little ones share a birthday. Your daughter is absolutely precious. 

Azure- what a cutie! Thank you for sharing a picture.


----------



## Nats21

Azure and kins - gorgeous pics girls, your LOs are beautiful

Im a day away from my due date, cramps and tightenings have gone but im having period pains this evening, ive given up on thinking 'could this be it', i'm just gonna wait and see and when it happens it happens (hoping I listen to this but doubt I will!) Xx


----------



## momofone08

Good luck Nats! I hope this is it!


----------



## wamommy

Azure and Kins, congrats and what gorgeous babies you have!!! :D

I just got back from my 37 week appointment. Apparently I'm* 5* cm dilated! :dohh: Because of the length of my previous labors (2 under 2 hours start to finish) my OB doesn't want me to travel too far from the hospital.  Yikes! Let's just hope this one isn't born on the freeway!


----------



## wouldluvabub

I know I don't contribute much but I read along! Congratulations to all those with adorable babies already born!! Can't wait for my turn!!


----------



## azure girl

Wow, 5 cm!!! Not long now wamommy!


----------



## wamommy

azure girl said:


> Wow, 5 cm!!! Not long now wamommy!

I hope you're right! :happydance:


----------



## kksy9b

WOW! 5cm already...great news! Not much longer for you wamommy!


----------



## bookworm0901

Holy crap wamommy!!! Praying you make it safely, don't wait around when it starts!


----------



## SazzleR

Woah, wa!!! You are definitely going to have your baby in the next couple of days. You're abandoning me as an end of April due date mate!! :haha:


----------



## ALiKO

have'nt posted much to this thread but i definitely lurk around and read :). so exciting to see so many beautiful babies born congrats ladies! :happydance:

wamommy- wow 5cm already!? you go girl :). thats very encouraging to hear. im 37+3 and praying at my next appt. to hear some news as to whether i have progressed.


----------



## Kins

Wa-when I was in hospital I went to from 5cm to 10 really fast... Your lil one is surely on their way


----------



## Nats21

Wow thats fab wamommy, definitely don't wait around when you feel those contractions! Good luck hun! Xx


----------



## bookworm0901

Having a baby tomorrow!! Looks like she isn't coming on her own. :(


----------



## kksy9b

Sorry that she hasn't come on her own yet bookworm (mine is also being stubborn so far). BUT...just think that in another day you will be giving that sweet girl snuggles and kisses and get to introduce her to her big brother! Good luck! Will be checking for an update!


----------



## SazzleR

Good luck for tomorrow, bookworm. 

Aaawww, kksy, I'm sure baby will put in an appearance soon :hugs: I went 8 days over with DS so I completely understand how you feel right now. Being overdue sucks!


----------



## kksy9b

Thanks sazzle! He has 3 days and is getting evicted so hoping he decides to come on his own before then! Have been cramping and contracting for the last 2 days, just hasn't turned into active labor yet. Wouldn't mind though if he held off and all these contractions push me to 5cm by saturday ;)


----------



## Nats21

Good luck bookworm, hope all goes well :) 

I'll join you in the overdue club now kksy, lets hope these LOs make an appearance soon! Xx


----------



## kksy9b

Let's hope Nats!! These babies are just too comfy cozy in there lol


----------



## SazzleR

Seen the MW today. All fine with baby & it's 3 5ths engaged so pretty ready to go, although second babies can bob in & out of the pelvis so it might not mean anything!

The only issue is with me :( My BP had suddenly dropped. It was only 80/60. She said it's not as worrying as high BP but I should get lots of rest. I just laughed at that! I don't finish work until tomorrow & I have a toddler to run around after. No chance of rest! :dohh:


----------



## bookworm0901

My baby is here!!! Born 4/10 at 4:20 PM. 7 lbs 15 oz (big brother was 7 lbs 6 oz). Can't wait to post an actual birth story, it went so differently than I expected. 

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q575/Ashleigh_Smith8412/Mobile%20Uploads/0502F5C4-0145-4B08-815B-9F7A9E35FBC7_zps0ipxfrrt.jpg


----------



## kksy9b

congrats bookworm!! She is beautiful! Have you picked out a name yet? Looking forward to reading your birth story!


----------



## bookworm0901

Thank you! Her name is Charlotte Mary but we plan on calling her Charlee. :)


----------



## azure girl

Yay bookworm!!!


----------



## kksy9b

LOVE her name!! How did Bennett do when he met her?


----------



## SazzleR

Absolutely gorgeous in that piccy, bookworm :) Huge congrats!


----------



## GlassPeony

Congrats bookworm!!!! She is gorgeous!

Afm- no changes between my last internal and the exam I got on Tuesday. 50% effaced, -3 station. My bp did spike up though so they did set a tentative induction with the warning it may be bumped up if my bp doesn't get under control, for the 23rd. Crossing y everything he vacates earlier than that!!


----------



## bookworm0901

kksy9b said:


> LOVE her name!! How did Bennett do when he met her?

He did amazing! He kept trying to hug and kiss her, and at one point he said "awe, coot" (cute) :haha:. So proud of my little guy and missing him like crazy. :/


----------



## Kins

Congrats bookworm!
Kk-today is induction day? Goodluck


----------



## kksy9b

Too adorable bookwork...he will be a great big brother!

kins- I go in tomorrow morning so a little under 24 hours now. Last night I was actually woken up with a couple strong contractions and have been having a lot of tightenings and pressure today...who knows, maybe he'll decide to come on his own ;)

glasspeony- i hope your bp gets under control - no matter you're less than 2 weeks away from meeting your LO!


----------



## momofone08

Kksyb- good luck tomorrow!! Maybe the little one will make his appearance tonight instead. 

Bookworm- Congratulations! Charlee is adorable!


----------



## wamommy

bookworm, she is beautiful! I love the name choice, too. :D I can't wait to hear the birth story!

Good luck tomorrow, kksyb. Maybe you won't have to wait that long!

I was up a lot of the night with a rock hard tummy and back pain. I thought it might turn into something! It DIDN'T, so hopefully my body was just doing some of the work early so birth is a breeze. One can dream! :haha:


----------



## SazzleR

Good look tomorrow, kksy :)

I'm officially on mat leave now :D :happydance:


----------



## brenn09

Good luck Kksyb! I've been reading and running, trying to keep up with new babies! Its rather harder to respond with a newborn :haha:

My girl came the 22nd of March, after my water broke at 6am. I wasccomplete by noon but doc had me wait to push until 2ish, she came at 2:49pm! My birth was amazing and I am still in awe that I did it and she is here! It wasn't nearly as scary as I pictured in my head!


----------



## kksy9b

congratulations brenn!!


----------



## pinklizzy

Congratulations Bookworm and Brenn!! xx


----------



## Kins

Haha sorry kk my days are all skewed since
Being on maternity leave. Can't wait to hear how today goes


----------



## SazzleR

Congrats, Brenn :) Can't believe your LO is only 10 days off being a month old already!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Hey ladies sorry this took forever but I had my baby boy Matteo on April 4th!!! 5 pounds 13 oz. 19 1/2 inches long! He is our first!! I'll uplOad a pic soon! good luck to you ladIes! !!!


----------



## Kins

Congrats AMC!!! Were you induced who he just wanted to come early?


----------



## SazzleR

Congrats Amco! Bet he's teeny!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Thank you!! He decided to come early on his own! I was so surprised how tiny he was!!! Here he is on my husband's belly! https://i802.photobucket.com/albums/yy310/amcolecchi/IMG952014041295121328951_zps01692313.jpg


----------



## ALiKO

wow amco congratulations! hes such a little cutie!


----------



## Nats21

Congratulations Brenn and Bookworm :) 

AMC - congrats hun, that was my sons birthweight as well :) tiny isnt it?!

Well I'm 4 days overdue now. I had my sweep friday, I forgot how uncomfy they are! I had period type pains and then started to lose my plug the next day, other then that no sign of little miss! Ive had a few pains tonight but nothing regular. Ive got the midwife wednesday where they'll give me a date for induction but i'm really hoping she comes naturally though xx


----------



## wamommy

Amcole, he is adorable!! Congrats! :D 

I'm still waiting on labor here! I think it will be any day now, and I'm secretly hoping for tomorrow, since 4-14-14 is a cool birthday! :)


----------



## MonyMony

Congrats Amco! 

I'm also behind on announcements...

Julian Isaac was born on April 8 and weighed 6 lbs 11 oz. He was 19 1/2 inches long. I got my vbac after a six hour labor. 

We are settling into breastfeeding and our new home life. And of course we are so in love with the newest member of our family. :kiss:
 



Attached Files:







julian 12 hrs.jpg
File size: 54.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## SazzleR

Congrats Mony. What a cutey :)

Being overdue sucks, Nats, I remember it all too well :hugs: Hope she decides to come soon. 

wa, hope you're right & baby appears soon. 

AFM, had some period pain type cramps all afternoon yesterday but nothing since. I'm sure things are probably happening slowly but would love for baby to come this week so DH has more time at home with us. He's on Easter holidays for 2 weeks from today so could have 4 weeks with us with his paternity leave added on. Come on baby! Do mummy a favour :)


----------



## karry1412

Congratulations Kins, bookworm0901, brenn09, Amcolecchi & MonyMony! :baby::baby::baby::baby:

Love seeing all these little baby pictures! :cloud9:


----------



## momofone08

Congratulations on all of the new little arrivals!!!


----------



## GlassPeony

Congrats to everyone on their babies!

Yesterday was my due date and it came and went and today isn't looking much better. 

I was annoyed but then our car began acting up.. my husband took it to the mechanic and they want $1600 to replace the steering on it!!! There's a bad leak and we have no power steering. We were planning on getting a new car this autumn but uh, this kind of bumps things up. So we're going to be getting a new car this week and now I'm thinking it's not so bad baby decided to hold off, ha!


----------



## Nats21

Thanks Sazzle. Think shes far to comfy at the moment! I've been having cramps today but apart from that all is quiet at the moment. Hope your LO arrives soon :flower:

Congrats Mony! :)

Xx


----------



## SazzleR

That is rubbish timing Peony :( Hope you find a good car before baby makes an entrance. 

Still waiting here. No signs at all to report :dohh:


----------



## Kins

Happy 39'weeks sazzle!

Has anyone heard from KK


----------



## SazzleR

:nope: I was wondering about kksy too. She must have news by now. Hope everything went ok.


----------



## Kins

She's prob exhausted. I still haven't gotten around to writing my birth story and it's been 2weeks


----------



## bookworm0901

I used the "notes" app on my phone and wrote my birth story piece by piece whenever I had time. :haha:


----------



## kksy9b

hi! im here! its just taken me a couple of days to type out one handed while nursing:)

Charles Louis arrived on his own (yay for no induction!) on April 12th at 8:40am- 6 lbs 13 oz 21 inches long and a full head of strawberry blond/red hair! He was 12 days late but so completely worth the wait!

I really had a great labor and delivery: I started timing contractions at 4pm on Friday and they were 15-17 minutes apart. By 7:30 they were coming on every 7-10 and I started feeling confident that this was it. At 11:30 they were 3-5 minutes for a little over an hour and I woke my husband up to head to the hospital. It was midnight by the time we got to the hospital and checked in. I was 5cm, 90% effaced coming in and after laboring naturally for about 4 1/2-5 hours walking and using a birthing ball, I was 8cm, fully effaced. Contractions were coming so strong and without any break between and I was afraid I wouldn't have the energy to push. I went ahead and requested an epidural and it kicked in right as I reached 9cm around 6am - what a relief! It was a perfect epidural- I could still move in the bed and could feel all of the pressure but none of the pain.The nurse said she had never seen a mom able to move as much as I could and pretty much my anesthesiologist is my new hero lol. Contractions slowed a little bit and it took 2 hours to get to get to a 10 and be fully engaged. i started pushing at 8 and he came out 40 minutes later. they put him right up on my chest and my hubby and I were both crying and in compete awe of him. He scored an 8 on his 1 min apgar and and a 10 on his 5 min. after getting his measurements they brought him for skin to skin and almost immediately he went to nurse, which has been going great since! DH was a perfect coach and I dont know if i could have done it without him. he has continued to be such a help and is doing so wonderful with Charles...i love seeing my boys together :) we've been home for two days now and just settling into our new routine. 

good luck to the ladies still waiting...i cant wait to see all the new LOs!
 



Attached Files:







iPhoto Library.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## wamommy

Congrats, kk!!! Charles is beautiful. :) It sounds like a great birth!

AFM, I had an OB appointment yesterday and I'm STILL 5cm and 50% effaced, exactly the same as last week! How is that even possible?? Meh... I had hoped the contractions and pain would have done something, but it looks like more waiting for me!


----------



## SazzleR

Good to hear from you kksy! Massive congrats! :D Your labour sounds great :thumbup:

That's sucks, wa :( Looks like you're stuck waiting with me for a while longer. 

I'm going to be pregnant forever!


----------



## wamommy

SazzleR said:


> Good to hear from you kksy! Massive congrats! :D Your labour sounds great :thumbup:
> 
> That's sucks, wa :( Looks like you're stuck waiting with me for a while longer.
> *
> I'm going to be pregnant forever!*

It feels that way, doesn't it?? At least we have each other for company!:friends:


----------



## GlassPeony

Count me in as a part of team Pregnant FOREVER, haha! 

I went to the doctor yesterday. He said I'm 70% effaced and fingertip dilated, and that baby is very very low. Still having contractions but they aren't regular or anything. BLEGH. If I don't go into labor before then, I'll be going in on Monday and Tuesday to get gel applied to my cervix to help it ripen more before the induction on Wednesday. I'm feeling achey and impatient but thank god there's an end in sight... I just want to meet my little man, darn it!


----------



## bookworm0901

Congrats kksy! 

Thinking of you ladies in the pregnant forever club! :haha: I was dilated to 3-4 but never went into natural labor (induced) and I think it was because the baby was no where near engaged. She was very very far from it, actually and very high when I went in for induction. I wonder if that's whats going on wamommy? Maybe your LO isn't engaged so things aren't starting?


----------



## wamommy

You may be right, bookworm! I'm not sure WHAT is going on, but I am still a very pregnant lady, despite the dilation! I have an appointment on Tuesday, but I REALLY hope I don't make it that long, lol. I tried to walk the mall with my kids yesterday and kept getting these super weird hip zingers that almost made me fall to the floor. You should have seen the looks I got! There's nothing like a giant pregnant lady grabbing her belly and letting out an "oooch!!!" that makes people stare! :haha:


----------



## SazzleR

Just checking in to say I'm STILL pregnant :wacko: It's DS's bday party today & his actual bday tomorrow so for once, I'm quite happy for baby to stay put. But just til Monday! Then it can come out!

wa, are you still hanging on?


----------



## kksy9b

Sazzle- I hope your LO stays put for you for the next couple days! But then its definitely time to serve the eviction notice! Do you have a theme for hour DS party?


----------



## wamommy

SazzleR said:


> Just checking in to say I'm STILL pregnant :wacko: It's DS's bday party today & his actual bday tomorrow so for once, I'm quite happy for baby to stay put. But just til Monday! Then it can come out!
> 
> *wa, are you still hanging on?*

I'm still hanging on! I hope your DS's bday goes well. :) I know it can be a lot of work, but totally fun! I'm in the same boat, hoping baby actually stays IN for a day now. My Mom is a pastor and can't leave her church on Easter, where she preaches 4 services that day! I really want her here for the birth, so I'm actually rooting for tomorrow afternoon or later. Not too much later... :haha:


----------



## SazzleR

kksy, no theme as such. I took the easy route with baby being so imminent & had a play centre party. They took care of the food & party bags & all the organisation. All I had to do was sort the cake. DS chose a Thomas themed cake. He's been obsessed with Thomas for nearly 2 years now!

wa, my FIL is a minister so I totally know where you're coming from. He obviously can't miss tomorrow's services. Plus DH's grandma is coming down for a big family lunch so I'd be gutted to mess that up for everyone. That's on top of it being DS's actual bday :wacko: Busy, busy! Hope you get some movement soon!


----------



## Kins

Happy Easter to all! Hope everyone who wants babies to stay out stay out and those who want an Easter baby to COME oN
BABY! 
Check out my journal I dressed Caitlin up


----------



## SazzleR

Happy Easter, everyone! :D Well, baby is still safely cooking so no sharing of birthdays :) Unless I have a seriously quick labour in the next 2 & half hours anyway but I very much doubt it!


----------



## GlassPeony

I would have loved an Easter baby but it wasn't in the cards for us I suppose! I made a pretty big meal for us, baked a cake for us to enjoy today (made the cake yesterday) and for today we laid around watching Hemlock Grove and just acted like lazy bums. Only a few contractions this morning and they petered out pretty quickly. 

I told my husband today that we've officially crossed over from having a little Aries to a little Taurus... :haha: Only thing missing now will be an air sign since he's a fire sign and I'm a water sign! 

We got a chance to test drive some cars and are going to be buying a new Jeep in two weeks, so that's pretty exciting. 

Tomorrow and the next day I go in early in the morning for cervical ripening to get me ready for my induction which is scheduled for Wednesday. I'm hoping the gel they use gets labor going, but I know it only does for like 10% of pregnancies and I don't think my little guy wants to willingly vacate my uterus. 

Hope everyone had a fabulous Easter and I can't wait to see which birthdays are next!!


----------



## kksy9b

GlassPeony- my LO was snuggled in there nice and tight and I was convinced he wouldn't come on his own. And then I went I to labor the night before the induction- I hope yours is the same way!Exciting to know there will be some more babies this week!

Here's my little guy with his Easter bunny and one of his bowties I made. A week old yesterday- it went by fast!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## SazzleR

Glass, hope baby decides to come of it's own accord. Good luck with the ripening. 

Gorgeous piccy, kksy :)


----------



## momofone08

I hope everyone has an amazing Easter with their families and that you all were able to get in some relaxation. I can't wait to see which LO will be here next. I added a picture of Odin. He will be 3 weeks old tomorrow!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4002444632095.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## wamommy

What beautiful pics, momofone and kksy!!

SazzleR and Glasspeony, it looks like it's down to us three! I thought for SURE I would wake up this morning to true labor, but NOPE! :haha: I feel crampy and way-too-pregnant, but not laborish today, if that makes sense. I've been mopping the kitchen floor, doing pilates, and taking my DDs for bike rides (I walk along side..haha) to try to speed things up. Nothing is working! This is officially now the most pregnant I've ever been out of 4 babies! Sigh... 

I didn't realize we were into Taurus zone! My DH and DD#1 are both Aries, and I don't honestly think I could handle another one! :haha:


----------



## SazzleR

Adorable pic, momof :)

Yep, I really think it is down to us 3, wa :( I can't believe this is the most pregnant you've ever been! It's my EDD tomorrow & I still have 9 days til I'm more pregnant than I was last time :wacko:

I'm doing everything I can to evict baby... Bouncing on my ball, eating pineapple & hot foods etc. But I honestly think it'll just come when it's ready *sigh*

Yes, we're into Taurus territory. My bday is 1st May & I'm a Taurus so me & baby could clash big time in the future :dohh:


----------



## GlassPeony

Went in for a non stress test and they gave me prepidil gel. I'm having lots of contractions, they just aren't increasing in intensity. The gel did makeme cramp and contract more.. baby is, as expected/usual, happy as a clam in there. 

I wasn't expecting to be so wiped out but I was when I got home, I slept for like 6 hours and my husband says I seem really tired and "different." He's coming with me tomorrow for application round 2, so we'll see if it exhausts me or was just a one off.


----------



## SazzleR

Glad to hear baby is happy, Glass :thumbup: Hope the gel gets things moving & your contractions become regular. :hugs: for the tiredness. 

Well D day is here for me & there's zero sign of baby coming. My new goal is to have a baby before I hit 41 weeks :haha: I hated hitting that marker last time! I'm trying all the usual tricks but nothing is budging the stubborn thing :(


----------



## Kins

Mom looks like our babies share a birthday--April 1st.

Glass- we just bought a jeep patriot I love it but not the trunk space there isn't much of it one you put in a stroller it takes up most of the room. 

To all the future Mommas can't wait to see these lo's


----------



## SazzleR

I'm officially overdue as of today & zero sign of labour coming anytime soon :( Got a MW appointment & sweep tomorrow so hoping for good dilation/effacement news as that'll be my first internal.


----------



## Hann79

Maybe I should update. 
Baby Kathryn 'Kitty' Hollie arrived 19th March 2weeks 1 day early. After a spell in special care she is fine and 5 weeks old today :-/


----------



## GlassPeony

My induction starts in an hour and a half. I've been having lots of contractions from the p-gel they used the last two days so hopefully that means he's ready to come out and things go smoothly. I'll let you guys know how it goes!


----------



## wamommy

sazzler, how sis your appt go?

hann, congrats! 5 weeks already? So jealous!

Glasspeony, thinking of you and your induction. Good luck! I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## SazzleR

Good luck, Glass. Hope everything goes smoothly :) Waiting for news!

wa, my appointment is tomorrow afternoon but will update afterwards. I can't actually believe you're still hanging on! :dohh: I'm surprised that baby hasn't dropped out of your massively dilated cervix yet! :haha:


----------



## kksy9b

congrats hann! happy to hear that baby is doing well!

good luck glasspeony!! cant wait to hear your good news!

sazzle- i hope you have some progression at your appointment and that your LO makes their appearance soon!

wamommy- hoping that baby comes soon for you!!

AFM, feeling so much more refreshed today! Charles had a 36 hour cluster feed- every hour for 15-60 minutes. and then sleep caught up with him and over 12 hours, we slept 9! He's been clustering a bit again today but not as bad so far. amazing what just a little sleep can do!


----------



## GlassPeony

Welp I've been hooked up to pit since 7:30.. I'm at 60 ml/hr and having contractions every 2 minutes but they are very manageable like a 2 or 3. Dr will be checking me soon, hopefully my cervix is no longer posterior and I'm dilated enough for them to break my water!


----------



## kksy9b

good luck Glass!!


----------



## SazzleR

Hope you have your baby in your arms by now, Glass :)


----------



## kksy9b

Sending lots of good thoughts to glass and looking forward to an update when she has time!


----------



## SazzleR

Not good news from my appointment today :cry: I'm hardly dilated & still posterior :( Clearly I'm not going into labour anytime soon :cry: Looks like a May baby for me :( The only positive was that my cervix is less than 2cm long & very soft so when things do eventually start, they should be quick. I can feel my home birth slipping away as I head towards induction at 40+13 :cry:


----------



## momofone08

SazzleR said:


> Not good news from my appointment today :cry: I'm hardly dilated & still posterior :( Clearly I'm not going into labour anytime soon :cry: Looks like a May baby for me :( The only positive was that my cervix is less than 2cm long & very soft so when things do eventually start, they should be quick. I can feel my home birth slipping away as I head towards induction at 40+13 :cry:

I am so sorry to hear that! I will be thinking of you and crossing everything that your LO decides to make an appearance before induction! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## wamommy

Oh dang it, sazzler!!!! I'm so sorry. :( Hopefully your LO will surprise you and make an appearance before then! What a stubborn LO!! :hugs:


----------



## MonyMony

Congrats Hann!!

Eagerly awaiting news from Glass...

SazzleR--dilation and effacement progressed for me very quickly so it might not matter too much where you start.


----------



## imaginary8x

I'm going to be induced on Saturday because of high bp...


----------



## wouldluvabub

Hey girls, don't post much but read along. Thought I'd update you all. At 40+3 I had my OB appointment where he offered to let me either keep waiting for natural labour to start so I could attempt my VBAC or to book in for a planned c-section at 40+5 as he was going to be away all weekend over Easter. After a conversation with Ryan and a particularly uncomfortable night with hips, pelvis and leg pain I decided to book in for a c-section. It was a difficult choice but ultimately one I feel was the best. 

So we were asked to come in at 4pm on the Thursday. So weird to walk into a hospital knowing your having a baby in a few hours but not actually in labour! We were supposed to head down at 6pm but they were running late and it was more likely we would be going in about 8pm. So we went down the coffee shop to pass some time. Then I got a call to ask me back up to the ward for bloods and monitoring etc. they told me to make sure I had my gown on at 7pm so I was ready when they were ready for me. At about 6.30pm they came in and said they are ready for you now so I needed to quickly strip off and pop on the gown and head down stairs! It was so quick and I was so nervous! I had to walk down stairs and wait in the waiting room while a few different people came to ask questions and got me to sign form etc. then they called me in for my spinal. DH decided to wait outside for it to be completed. It was so weird having all this done when not actually in labour!! Suddenly DH came in and the curtain went up and I could feel them rubbing my belly etc. I started freaking out because I could still feel stuff so I asked if that was normal, the anethatist (sp?) said well can you feel him making an insistion right now, I said no, he said well it's working then!! 

The fact I was not out of it from laboring like I was with DS1 meant I remember most of it! Them suctioning the fluid out was so weird!! Not long after they were holding up our little man over the curtain for us to see! He looked so much like his big brother minus the cone head! I was so amazed! I had been stressed out the whole pregnancy worrying I might not feel the same love for this baby as I did for my DS1. Well I certainly shouldn't have worried because it was instant! I couldn't believe how much love I felt for him! Just amazing! They took him over to the table to get him going and clean him up. DH cut the cord (shorter as it had obviously already been cut). They wrapped him up and placed him on my chest to cuddle while they finished everything with me. 

They wheeled us into recovery where we tried our first feed, it was not successful but I wasn't worried. I knew I could get him on once I could actually move to be able to position us both properly. 

After recovery we were taken back to our room and DS1 was brought in to be the first one to meet his baby brother!! He was a bit stroppy as it was obviously late! Then all our family came into meet baby.

He was born 17.4.14 at 7.14pm, weighed 7lb 8oz or 3.4kgs and was 49.5cm long!


----------



## GlassPeony

Had my guy by c section at 7:43 pm today. He is a whopping 9 lb, 10 oz and 21 inches long!! I will write about his birth and post pics soon!


----------



## kksy9b

Congratulations wouldluvabub and glass!! And good luck to imaginary for this weekend!


----------



## SazzleR

So my MW clearly did a very good job at the sweep yesterday. I'm sat typing this on my phone with the new addition to our family in my arms :cloud9: Leo Christopher was born at home at 11.35pm after a 3 hour labour. 

Shocked is not the word after yesterday's news at my check up!! I started leaking fluid at 4.30 yesterday & ended up going to the hospital for 8.30 for them to check if it was my waters after what I'd been told at the check up and I didn't have any pains at that point. It was my waters & the pains started 5 mins apart while at the hospital. They let me come home to have my home birth, thinking I'd be hours & hours due to not being dilated at all that afternoon. They were wrong!

The MW only just made it 25 mins before he entered the world. Unfortunately the second midwife who brings the gas & air didn't make it so it was totally natural. Ouch is not the word!! :wacko: Only had a 5 min second stage too :)

Congrats to you ladies, wouldluvabub & Glass :D

Good luck imaginary!


----------



## momofone08

Congratulations SazzleR, wouldluvabub, and Glass peony!!!


----------



## kksy9b

congratulations sazzle!!!

i think imaginary and wamommy are next!


----------



## MonyMony

momofone08 said:


> Congratulations SazzleR, wouldluvabub, and Glass peony!!!

I second this!! :)


----------



## wamommy

Oh my goodness, congrats ladies!!! SazzleR, you were supposed to be my waiting buddy!! :haha: I'm kidding. SO happy for you. :happydance:

kksyb, I hope you're right! I thought for sure I'd wake up to contractions today, because last night we watched a movie in the couch and I felt contractions off and on. No such luck!


----------



## momofone08

wamommy said:


> kksyb, I hope you're right! I thought for sure I'd wake up to contractions today, because last night we watched a movie in the couch and I felt contractions off and on. No such luck!

That is one stubborn little one. 5 cm dilated and still no labor, time to do a labor dance :haha:


----------



## wamommy

momofone08 said:


> wamommy said:
> 
> 
> kksyb, I hope you're right! I thought for sure I'd wake up to contractions today, because last night we watched a movie in the couch and I felt contractions off and on. No such luck!
> 
> That is one stubborn little one. 5 cm dilated and still no labor, time to do a labor dance :haha:Click to expand...

I know! :haha: I think I'll go walk on the treadmill for 20 minutes and see if that helps. I try to walk every day, but if I go to the mall or something I can't get up any speed with 3 kids in tow!


----------



## SazzleR

wamommy said:


> Oh my goodness, congrats ladies!!! SazzleR, you were supposed to be my waiting buddy!! :haha: I'm kidding. SO happy for you. :happydance:

I know!! I'm so sorry for leaving you!! I'll be still checking the thread for news from you :D


----------



## pinklizzy

Wow, I don't check the thread for a couple of days and missed so much!!
Congratulations everyone! So pleased you got your home birth Sazzle! :happydance:


----------



## SazzleR

I keep checking in for news of the last few April babies! 

I was wondering if you ladies would like to keep chatting on an April mummies thread in the parenting discussion section? Would be nice to hear about how all the babies (& mummies!) are doing as they grow :) I still chat to my April 2011 mummy friends even now :) I don't mind starting one for us but don't want to just be chatting to myself :haha:


----------



## pinklizzy

That's a really nice idea Sazzle, I still have some of the other mummies from our November 2010 group on my facebook and have met up with a couple before which was lovely


----------



## momofone08

SazzleR said:


> I keep checking in for news of the last few April babies!
> 
> I was wondering if you ladies would like to keep chatting on an April mummies thread in the parenting discussion section? Would be nice to hear about how all the babies (& mummies!) are doing as they grow :) I still chat to my April 2011 mummy friends even now :) I don't mind starting one for us but don't want to just be chatting to myself :haha:

Definitely would be awesome to have a group to keep talking in! I'll join as soon as it's made :)


----------



## wamommy

SazzleR, that's a great idea!! This is, of course, assuming I deliver in April!!! :dohh: :dohh:


----------



## imaginary8x

I had my little boy Dexter 26th April born at 9:55pm! :) was in labour for 5 hours 30 minutes. :)

https://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n33/emmwason/256E30DA-B795-410D-B0D3-E4C2B4743444.jpg


----------



## bumble b

Callan James was born 7th April weighing 5lb 9oz after a 27 minute labour haha! 

He's amazing & was worth the 15 scans, months of worry, amnio & all the sickness :)


----------



## Kins

Congrats on the new babies ladies!


----------



## SazzleR

I've made the April mummies thread for us ladies :) you'll find it here: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/parenting-groups/2165321-april-mummies-2014-a.html#post32468383

Hope to see you all in there to chat shout how our LOs are getting on :)


----------



## ALiKO

imaginary- he's soo cute! :)


----------



## kksy9b

Congrats on the new LOs!! 

And great idea dazzle! Heading over there now!


----------



## momofone08

congrats bumble b and imaginary


----------



## wamommy

I just made it in under the wire!!

My little BOY was born last night at 7:26pm. He was 9lbs and blonde as can be. :)


----------



## momofone08

wamommy said:


> i just made it in under the wire!!
> 
> My little boy was born last night at 7:26pm. He was 9lbs and blonde as can be. :)

congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kksy9b

Congratulations!! Have you thought of a name for him?


----------



## pinklizzy

Congratulations wamommy!! :happydance:


----------



## bookworm0901

CONGRATS!!! Can't wait to see a pic of his cute face!


----------



## MonyMony

Congrats imaginary, bumble b and wamommy!!


----------



## little moomin

wow it's been SO long since I posted here, sorry ladies :) my little baba Solomon was born on the 10th april, gas and air and another very quick 3 hours delivery no stitches or anything required, did the whole thing standing up :) hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## Workinonbaby2

Hey ladies haven't posted in forever it seems!! Time has a way of flying right on by :) Just thought I'd ask how everyone was doing and how the little ones are?! AFM back at work during the week and home in the afternoons and weekends with baby Kynsley Landen and DH!! :) Here's a couple pics of my growing girl!!
 



Attached Files:







kynsley3.jpg
File size: 58 KB
Views: 5









kynsley4.jpg
File size: 44.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## momofone08

Moomin- Congratulations! 

Workingonbaby2- She is gorgeous!


----------



## Sinclair

Meeep! Congrats, everyone. :D 

I haven't been able to post since my tiny one was born April 11 at 11:38PM at 9lbs and 2oz. He was a big ole baby boy, it was fairly quick, I stayed home until about 7pm-ish, the first time they checked me I was 4cm, by the time I opt'd to get the epi I was already 8cm - within a few hours. I barely got transferred from the triage to a room by the time I got the epi. Lol.


----------

